# KUALA LUMPUR | Public Transport



## nazrey

*LRT 1 (Ampang Line)*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 2 Stations


Code:


[B]Station               Line[/B]                                
Sentul Timur          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Sentul                LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Titiwangsa            LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), Monorail
PWTC                  LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)          
Sultan Ismail         LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Bandaraya             LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)                 
Masjid Jamek          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), LRT2
Plaza Rakyat          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), MRT1
Hang Tuah             LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), Monorail        
Pudu                  LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Chan Sow Lin          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)


*PARK N' RIDE*
Sentul Timur
Sentul
PWTC 
Pudu
Pandan Jaya
Pandan Indah
Cempaka
Ampang



Code:


[B]Station               Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
PWTC                  Sunway Putra Mall
Bandaraya             Sogo
Hang Tuah             BBCC

Underconstruction


Code:


Maluri                MRT1                            Tesco, Sunway Velocity

*LRT 1 (Sri Petaling Line)*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 2 Stations


Code:


[B]Station               Line[/B]                                
Sentul Timur          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Sentul                LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Titiwangsa            LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), Monorail
PWTC                  LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)          
Sultan Ismail         LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Bandaraya             LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)                 
Masjid Jamek          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), LRT2
Plaza Rakyat          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), MRT1
Hang Tuah             LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line), Monorail        
Pudu                  LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)
Chan Sow Lin          LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line)

*PARK N' RIDE*
Sentul Timur
Sentul
PWTC 
Pudu
Salak Selatan
Bandar Tasik Selatan



Code:


[B]Station               Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
PWTC                  Sunway Putra Mall
Bandaraya             Sogo
Hang Tuah             BBCC
Bandar Tasik Selatan  Maju Linq, TBS

Underconstruction


Code:


Putra Heights          LRT2

*LRT 2 (Kelana Jaya Line)*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 2 Stations


Code:


[B]Station               Line[/B]
Masjid Jamek          LRT1 (Sri Petaling), LRT1 (Ampang)
KL Sentral            ERL, Komuter1, Komuter2, Monorail, MRT1     
Dang Wangi            Monorail                              
USJ7                  BRT

*PARK N' RIDE*
Kelana Jaya
Taman Paramount
Kerinchi
KL Sentral
Jelatek
Setiawangsa
Gombak



Code:


[B]Station               Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
KL Sentral            Nu Sentral
Dang Wangi            Berjaya Central Park
KLCC                  PTT, Suria KLCC, Avenue K, SHOPPES
Ampang Park           Ampang Park Mall, The Intermark

Underconstruction


Code:


Abdullah Hukum         Komuter2                KL Eco City, The Gardens, MVC
Subang Jaya            Komuter2                Kencana Square, SJCC
Putra Heights          LRT2
Pasar Seni             MRT1


----------



## nazrey

*KOMUTER 1 (Seremban Line)*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 2 Stations



Code:


[B]Station                            Line [/B]                               
Putra                              Komuter2                        
Bank Negara                        Komuter2
Kuala Lumpur                       Komuter2
KL Sentral                         Komuter2, ERL, Monorail, LRT2, MRT1     
Bandar Tasik Selatan               ERL, LRT1




Code:


[B]Station                            Shopping/Entertainment[/B]    
KL Sentral                         Nu Sentral
Bandar Tasik Selatan               Maju Linq, TBS

Underconstruction


Code:


Sungai Buloh           MRT1
Kajang                 MRT1

*KOMUTER 2 (Port Klang Line)*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 3 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines


Code:


[B]Station               Line                                Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
Putra                 Komuter2                        
Bank Negara           Komuter2
Kuala Lumpur          Komuter2
KL Sentral            Komuter2, ERL, Monorail, LRT2, MRT1     Nu Sentral
Setia Jaya            BRT




Code:


[B]Station               Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
Putra                 
Bank Negara           
Kuala Lumpur          
KL Sentral            Nu Sentral
Setia Jaya

Underconstruction


Code:


Eco City               LRT2                       KL Eco City, The Gardens, MVC
Subang Jaya            LRT2                       Kencana Square, SJCC


----------



## nazrey

*Monorail*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 2 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines


Code:


[B]Station               Line                                Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
KL Sentral            ERL, Komuter1, Komuter2, LRT2, MRT1  Nu Sentral
Hang Tuah             LRT1                                 BBCC
Titiwangsa            LRT1
Bukit Nanas           LRT2                                 Berjaya Central Park
Imbi                                                       Berjaya Times Square

Underconstruction


Code:


Bukit Bintang         MRT1                      Bukit Bintang Shopping District
Maharajalela                                    Merdeka PNB118

*ERL*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 2 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines


Code:


[B]Station               Line                                Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
KL Sentral            Komuter1, Komuter2, LRT2, Monorail, MRT1  Nu Sentral
Bandar Tasik Selatan  LRT1, Komuter1                            Maju Linq, TBS
KLIA2                                                           [email protected]

Underconstruction


Code:


Salak Tinggi                                                    Sunsuria City

*MRT1 (SBK Line)*
Interchange/Integrated - 7 Stations
Shopping Mall/Entertainment Centre - 2 Stations
Vary in Line Connection - 6 Lines


Code:


[B]Station               Line                                Shopping/Entertainment[/B]
Sungai Buloh
Muzium Negara            Komuter1, Komuter2, LRT2, Monorail    Nu Sentral
Merdeka                    LRT1 (Sri Petaling), LRT1 (Ampang)  Merdeka PNB118
Bukit Bintang              Monorail                 Shopping District
Pasar Seni                 LRT2
Maluri                       LRT1                       Tesco, Sunway Velocity
Kajang                     Komuter1
Surian                                      Tropicana Gardens
Mutiara Damansara                                          IKEA, Mutiara Damansara
Bandar Utama                                                1Utama
PBD                                                        Damansara City
Cochrane                                                 IKEA, mytown
Leisure Mall                                               Leisure Mall
Taman Connaught                                       Cheras Sentral


----------



## Wisarut

Oy Bung Nazray,










I've been to KL and use 20 ringgit card to Ride Putra whci his REALLy good ....
Smooth riding indeed ... Well, at least I'm fortunate enough to catch Putra feeder bus to go back to PJ Hilton (about 4-500 m from Tanamn Jaya). Usually, we have to walk all the way from Taman Jaya to PJ Hilton. Dopping down at pasar Seni to eat bukkuteh and then shop around petaling street is quite a bargianing even though going to KLCC (twin tower) is a lot cooler from my experience .... 









However, I have to buy 50-ringgit Touch 'n Go smart cards If I REALLY want to ride both STAR and PUTRA without having to buy another cards ... That's NOT quite convenient tough ... If I want to use such a card, I need to hang aroudn in KL for 7 days though .... Furthermore, not all STAR stationd have facility to handle Smart card .... ONLy the terminals and important stations will have ... 









So far, I could take a photo of Star at Majid Jamek since it is an interchange with Putra since I have very little vacant time to do so. Next time to KL, better try KL Kommuter and Star .... Star have better interchanges to KL Monorail that the interchange between Putra ann KL Monorail though .... 










I have riding KL Express to KL Sentral .... it's really fast and smooth ... However, I could NOT get the special package -> 2 person round trip from 140 Ringgit to 98 Ringgit since I COULD NOT locate the lift which lead us to KL Transit terminal (the station at grade) ...until we are going back home.... I can ONLY find the KL Express terminal (underground station).









Well, the owner of KLIA Express better negotiate with KTMB so that they can extend the route to JB as well as the route to Ipoh, Padang Besar .... even though they may need to sell some stocks to KTMB ..... but MAS and Air Asia may stand on theri ways though ... 









the Riding quality of KLIA People mover is NOT very good, better use KL putra rolling stock instead unless KL Monorail could manage to improve the riding quality in the 2nd generation of KL Monorail to replace both KLIA People Mover as well as the 1st generation of KL Monorail. After improving ridign quality, they should use that monorail for Putrajaya Monorail network as well as the suburb of Seoul as feeder lines for Seoul Subway .... 









For KL Monorail, the riding quality is NOT at par with KL Putra even though it helps us to head into Sugei Wang Shopping Mall at Bikit Bintang. The interchange between Dang Wangi (Putra) and Bukit Nanas is acceptable even though it would better if Putra has dug the tunnel to across the street to Bukit Nanas so we don't have to go across the street. 









Even worse, the conflicts of interests has prevented KL Monorail from constructing the station next to KL Sentral .... We have to walk all the way from KL Central (Monorail) to KL Sentral (Putra). Even worse still, the Southern section of KL Monorail which head to Mid Valley Mall and OUG is NOT constructed yet .... Well, I could drop down at Bungsar to go into Midvalley Mall but I think I should drop down at Abdullah Hukum and then walk all the way through the Kampung Abdullah Hukum.... to that mall .... 









The single ticket through the booths may be a little bit annoying ... KL Monorail better negotiate with Putra and Star while rejigging and retooling the ticket system so as to allow KL Putra and Kl Star to use the store value tickets on KL Monorail ....


----------



## xePh3roK

Here is a map of Kuala Lumpur's subway system 










*System*
The Malaysian capital is building a new three line metro system. Although it's called LRT (Light Rail) it is a fully independent metro network. There are three lines operated by different companies:

*LRT 1 - STAR Route (Lines C and D)*
STAR stands for "Sistem Transit Aliran Ringan" and is an elevated driver operated system. After construction began in 1993, the line started revenue service in three stages: 16 Dec 1996 Sultan Ismail - Ampang (12 km); 12 July 1998 Chan Sow Lin - Sri Petaling (southern branch) and finally in Dec. 1998 the northern stretch to Sentul Timur. Total length of the line is 27 km (17.6 at grade without level crossings, 9.4 elevated mainly between Sultan Ismail and Plaza Rakyat), 25 stations (17 at grade, 8 elevated). Trains run at a maximum speed of 70 km/h (commercial speed 35 km/h) and are air-conditioned. During 1999, its first full year of operation, it carried 26 million passengers.

*LRT 2 - PUTRA Route (Line E)*
For one year this 29 km line was actually the world's longest fully automated line until Lille's Line 2 was extended to 32 km in Oct. 2000. It is mainly elevated with a 4.4 km underground section between Dang Wangi and Ampang Park. All stations are wheelchair accessible, have toilets, and platform screen doors in underground stations, info is also provided in English. The PUTRA (Projek Usahasama Transit Ringan Automatik) line is operated by 35 two-car air-conditioned trains which carry some 35 million passengers per year. On 1 Sept 1998 it started operating between Subang Depot and Pasar Seni (14.1 km), and from 26 June 1999 it continues north to Terminal Putra (14.9 km). KL Sentral station (central railway station) finally opened on 1 April 2001. 

*LRT 3 - PRT Monorail Line (Line F)*
Elevated monorail line (16 km), construction began in 1997. The initial section of the PRT (Peoplemover Rapid Transit) line (northern part) is 8.6km long and includes 11 stations, Titiwangsa - KL Sentral (where a new stop will only open in 2006/07). Permanently coupled 4-car trains are driver operated and run every 2-5 minutes during peak hours. The 63.5m long and 3m wide trains are based on the Tokyo Monorail designed by Hitachi Ltd. Stations are built 10m above the road with side platforms, distance between stations is 600-1000 m. It will link to both existing LRT lines twice.

Letters A and B were assigned to commuter lines, Line A linking Sentul to Port Klang, and Line B from Rawang to Seremban.

*History*
*LRT 1 (STAR)*
16 Dec 1996 Sentul Timur - Ampang (12 km)
12 July 1998 Chan Sow Lin - Sri Petaling (southern section)
Dec 1998 - northern section

*LRT 2 (PUTRA)*
1 Sept 1998 - Subang Depot - Pasar Seni (14.1 km)
26 June 1999 - Pasar Seni - Terminal Putra (14.9 km)
1 April 2001 - KL Sentral station opened

*LRT 3 (KL Monorail)*
31 Aug 2003 - Titiwangsa - Tun Sambanthan (8km)
14 April 2002 - KLIA Ekspres (Airport Express Line with commuter service)

*Projects*
In neighbouring Putrajaya, Malaysia's future capital city, an 18km, 23-station monorail network is under construction, scheduled to be completed in 2004. The network consists of two lines, one will be 12km with 17 stations and the other 6km with 6 stations. It will be partly underground.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.kliaekspres.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Kid.jpg








https://www.kliaekspres.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Business.jpg

*Our Services*
Since 2002, over 45 million passengers have used our trains to reach their destinations. Whichever way you travel with us, you will enjoy our services that are fast, reliable, safe and comfortable.
https://www.kliaekspres.com/plan-buy/our-services/

*KLIA Ekspres *
Kuala Lumpur’s fastest airport transfer
This non-stop airport transfer takes you from Kuala Lumpur International Airports (KLIA|KLIA2) to the city (KL Sentral) in just 28 minutes! Enjoy free porter service at platforms and 4G WiFi onboard. Trains depart every 15 minutes during peak hours

*KLIA Transit*
High-speed, hassle-free commuting
Our commuter service between Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) and the city (KL Sentral) makes three quick stops – at Salak Tinggi, Putrajaya & Cyberjaya and Bandar Tasik Selatan. Trains depart every 20 minutes during peak hours. Enjoy great savings with our weekly and monthly TravelCards!

*KLIA Ekspres VIP Service*
Executive-class transfer from airport to your doorstep
For a VIP treatment, choose our door-to-door airport transfer. On arrival at KL International Airport, enjoy personalised meet-and-greet service within the Baggage Reclaim Hall. A dedicated porter will accompany you on board the KLIA Ekspres to the city (KL Sentral), where an exclusive executive limousine awaits to take you to your final destination. The VIP Service is also available from the city to the airport.
























*Meet & Greet Service *
at Baggage Reclaim Hall level 3, KLIA. 

*Dedicated Porter *
all the way from the Baggage
Reclaim Hall, onboard the train
until KL Sentral Station.	

*Chauffeur-driven Executive Limousine*
to your final destination.

*Flight Check-In at KL Sentral*
Avoid the airport rush and check in at KL Sentral instead
Avoid the airport rush and check in at KL Sentral instead. Malaysia Airlines, Royal Brunei, Cathay Pacific Airways, Emirates Airline and Etihad Airways provide city centre check-in service which is offered exclusively to KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit passengers. You only need to have a valid train ticket


----------



## Wisarut

So far so good Bung Nazray ... I've been to KL from September 1-5, 2004. I've been to medeka Square, masjid Jamek, KLCC + Twin Tower (several times), UM., 

Too bad, I have no time to climb KL Tower and the Skytbridge at KLCC since the tickets usually RUN OUT by 10 AM. Same can be said to AmCorp Mall near Taman Jaya ... but Shopping around Pasar Seni and KLCC would be okay ... I also have no time to go to the HQ of Royal Selangor Pewter ... 

Connection between Bukit Bintang and Sugei Wang as well as the undergroudn tunnels connecting KLCC station with KLCC Mall you have SHOWN me are a few good samples other stations should follows but it seems to me that some malls such as Midvalley Magamall and Amcorp Mall failed to do so ... but that will be changed if the Southern extension of KL Monorail become a reality .... 

Well, I've been to Putrajaya and Cyber Jaya by Taxi and the taxi make a short stop at Bandar Sunway .... Well, I wish Putra LRT has been extended to Bandar Sunway and Puchong though ... 

For the case of Putrajaya, I foudn that even though the buidings are REALLY elegant 
-> esp the Pedina Metri House and Putrajaya Mosque as well as putra bridge and convention center ... it would takes time to get enough residents to stay at Putrajaya as well as Cyberjaya -> at least 30% of capacity to speed up Putra Monorail whcih has nto reached yet .... During the Merdaka holiday there are so few people that i could see ONLY the construction workers from Java and Sumatra instead of the local residents .... 

Err, I see some mall on the highway between Asia Jaya and Taman jaya but it is quite fare away so it is quite hard to make a connection to either Putra station .... 

However, I have no time to investigate on Star yet .... so I have no comment on that even though I would like to see how they implement the new national sport complex at 
near Buki Jalil station 

At least, lots of green space to bootfor both KL and suburbs (such as PJ + UM or so), but it seems to me that PJ Municiple still leaves some pathway unfinished .... The KLIA is REALLY stunning to boot though ... 

Hope tehy come up with the ring line along with Putra-Star extensions after finishing the Soutehrn part of KL Monorail ... Some even make a wishful thinking about the KL Kommuter extension from Seremban to PD. and Rawang to Ipoh ... let along the OSuthward extesnion of KLIA Express


----------



## Ijud

Aiyohh Wisarut... y don't u tell me u'r comin to KL dat day?? I'll be more than happy to bring u around! Next time msg me if any of u guys/forumers comin to KL kay!!!


----------



## bobdikl

*KL Transit*

KL Transit Network


----------



## szehoong

Ijud said:


> Aiyohh Wisarut... y don't u tell me u'r comin to KL dat day?? I'll be more than happy to bring u around! Next time msg me if any of u guys/forumers comin to KL kay!!!



yup....he's right........ 

Wisarut > Just meet up with us and I could explain all that you need to know about KL's transportation network. 

There is a metro stop at Midvalley by the way - the Midvalley KTM Komuter station. 

Thanks for your detailed insight.....I would try to explain more later kay:


----------



## nazrey

KL central railway station.


----------



## nazrey

Ampang park station located in front of Ampang park mall beside of its.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

szehoong said:


> There is a metro stop at Midvalley by the way - the Midvalley KTM Komuter station.


I took in May 2004 




























MidValley Phase 2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107875 

_New MidValley KTM Komuter Station To Begin Operation August 23, 2004 - Poster _


----------



## nazrey

bobdikl said:


> KL Transit Network


Thank you bobdikl.
Here is another thread about Railway Industries in Malaysia.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=110614&highlight=rawang+ipoh


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Jalil station - National stadium


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Guest

*KL Transit*

Kuala Lumpur Transit map [2004]









Kuala Lumpur Transit map [2020] Masterplan for next 15 years. 500km;380 stations


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> I took in May 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MidValley Phase 2
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107875
> 
> _New MidValley KTM Komuter Station To Begin Operation August 23, 2004 - Poster _


Finished..
by ZaHiRnYa???


----------



## babystan03

How long does it take from KL sentral to Mid valley?? Whats the frequency of the train like?? How much??


----------



## nazrey

commuter train ticket machine.


----------



## szehoong

ignoramus said:


> So KTM Kommuter shares the railway tracks with the normal KTM intercity services?





hypermount said:


> KTM Intercity and KTM Komuter run on different tracks...different entities...they have different platforms at KL Sentral..
> 
> I was kinda confused about the new electrified route Rawang to Ipoh.. is it part of KTM intercity non-electrified one???? So how about the southern route KL to Seremban?



KTM Komuter and KTM Intercity runs on the same track. 

Yes...they have different platforms at KL Sentral because they are both different services. The tracks are then merged 

The Electrification and Double Tracking project from Rawang To Ipoh is exactly gonna be the same as that of KL-Rawang, KL-Port Klang and KL-Seremban stretches. And the non-electrified Intercity does runs on the same track as the electrified ones when its operational.


----------



## nazrey

*Rapid KL, to operate public transport*
November 2004



Within the next 18 month , Rapid KL will operate an integrated public transport system in the Klang Valley.
The government owned company will take over the services of Putraline and Starline LRT service , Intrakota and Cityliner bus services.
According to the Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop the four services make uo 65 percent of the Klang Valley’s public transport system. Rapid KL would be subjected to a key performance index (KPI) to ensure that services level are maintained. 
Fast info : Rapid KL newly appointed COO : Ridza Abdoh Salleh for rail based services and Mohd Ali Mohd Nor for bus services.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

The new Mid Valley station


----------



## nazrey

KL sentral station


----------



## nazrey

KLIA transit @ KL sentral station platform/machine


----------



## nazrey

Hotel service taxi in Kuala Lumpur @ KL sentral arrival point.


----------



## nazrey

KTM komuter @ KL sentral platform.


----------



## nazrey

by zalysham


----------



## nazrey

*RAPID KL Launches three more bus routes*


Kuala Lumpur, 14th January 2005 - Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd today announced three extra bus routes beginning 17th January 2005. 

The routes are 114, 124 and 91 offering frequency of 15 minutes. Route 91 is from Terminal Central Market to Terminal UIA at Universiti Islam Antarabangsa in Gombak. Buses are available from 5.45 am to 10.00 pm with a maximum fare of RM1.60. Route 124 and 114 both begin from Terminal Jalan Silang to Terminal Taman Maju Jaya and Terminal Cheras Flat respectively. Both routes will start from 6 am to 10.30 pm daily with the maximum fare of RM1.20.

Also recently launched is the RAPID KL Bus Pass. Encik Mohamad Ali said the sale of the cards are picking up and he would like to encourage more customers to purchase the Bus Pass for their convenience. 

The Bus Pass for February will be on sale from 25th January 2005 until 7th February 2005. Refund for Fare Card will commence on 17 January 2005 at the following offices, namely Terminal Jalan Silang, Jalan Sultan Muhamad and Pejabat Tun Dr Ismail. 

Ali also reminded all its customers that the Bus Pass is not applicable on PUTRALINE Feeder Buses.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Dateline: 02/02/05
*MONORAIL CUSTOMER SERVICE CAMPAIGN*












In line with the ‘Budi Bahasa dan Nilai-Nilai Murni’ (Courtesy and Noble Values) nation wide campaign, launched recently by YAB Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi on January 11, KL Monorail has launched its Customer Service Campaign which begins today. 

This 1 month long Courtesy Campaign is one of KL monorail’s efforts to increase customer service satisfaction in its objective to increase ridership by 30% in 2005.

This campaign which involves all monorail employees will see the staff at their best. The staff will be constantly observed and monitored for their actions at all time so that they will develop into a courteous, helpful and friendly monorail staff. As one of the main transportation used by tourists traveling within the city, KL Monorail knows that its customer service plays an important role to create a good 1st impression for tourists in Malaysia. 

The courtesy campaign will be held from time to time to ensure the best customer services can be achieved and sustained. The public is encouraged to convey their feedbacks and suggestions by dropping a note at the KL Monorail suggestion box placed at all 11 stations.

The KL Monorail is now into its 18th month of operation and hopes to foster a good relationship between monorail employees and its valued passengers. Since its operation in August 2003, KL Monorail has carried more then 15 million passengers and it operates from 6am to 12 midnight daily with 4 minutes train headway during peak hours.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*FIRST WEDDING ON KL MONORAIL*



On Saturday 8 January 2005, Mr Kok Meng and Ms Shook Yeen will be married and the bridegroom has chosen to use the KL Monorail to fetch his bride who lives in Bukit Bintang. This will be the first time a wedding is held using the KL Monorail system.

At 10am, the wedding couples together with an entourage of about 20 members will arrive at Bukit Bintang Station (between Sungei Wang Plaza and Lot 10) to depart for the church ceremony near Maharajalela Station. To celebrate this special occasion, KL Monorail will arrange for a special train to ferry the bride and bridegroom and their friends and relatives. The entourage shall board the train at 10.15am and depart for Maharajalela Station.

En Bakhtiar Jamilee bin Haji Abdul, Managing Director of KL Monorail System will be on hand to congratulate the couple.

We would like to invite the press to share this special moment and interview the couple at Bukit Bintang Station. Photo opportunities will be available.


----------



## nazrey

*ADDED SAFETY FEATURE TO KL MONORAIL*
Ride the Monorail _Download Video MPEG file (15mb)_
27th January 2005


KL Monorail on the recommendation of its design engineers have added in a new safety feature to ensure that incidents like the Jan 21 mishap will not recur. This new safety measure, with a safety factor of 12 (ie 12 times the force or load expected), calls for the wheel housings to be secured with the inspection covers welded down.

The new feature approved by the Independent Checking Engineers, Mott MacDonald of Britain and the Department of Railways, Ministry of Transport, has been installed in all the trains put into service as from today.

KL Monorail have been able to undertake this improvement in such a short time because the trains are designed and manufactured with locally available expertise and resources provided by Monorail Malaysia Technology Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of MTrans Holdings Sdn Bhd.


----------



## nazrey

*Joint Press Conference on the KLIA Transit F1 Transfer Package The fastest way to the F1 race*
Thursday 10th March 2005



Kuala Lumpur City Air Terminal

Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd the concessionaire for the KLIA Transit services today announced that the company will be providing a special transfer package for F1 fans to attend the race this 18- 20 March 2005 at Sepang International Circuit.

“We are the fastest way to the F1 race, as we’ll be bringing you there on a high speed train and on a shuttle bus with a dedicated bus lane”, said Dr. Aminuddin Adnan, Chief Executive Officer of ERLSB. With an increased train frequency and up to 30 buses on race day, he was confident that passengers traveling from KL Sentral could reach SIC within 60 minutes.

Similar to last year, the packages are attractively priced at RM80 for three days and RM55 for the race day. The packages include return KLIA Transit tickets between KL Sentral and KLIA, and return shuttle bus services between KLIA and the circuit. The packages are already available for sale to the public at all KLIA Transit ticket counters. Besides KLIA Transit counters, the public may also purchase these packages from SIC sales outlets in KL Sentral. 

SIC General Manager En. Ahmad Mustafa added, “We hope that the public will take advantage this great offer by KLIA Transit to attend the F1 race, as it is fast, convenient, and also helps reduce the traffic congestion leading to the circuit”.


----------



## nazrey

*SUPER GRANNY*... Even having four grandchildren and having served as a bus driver for 30 years does not stop Shamsiah Samah from continuing her job as a bus driver with RapidKL(Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras KL). Hats off to Shamsiah, 48, still being able to pour her deeds to Malaysians who wants to get to their destination. Shamsiah plies the route 25 Taman Dagang, Ampang and hopes to serve as long as health permits. On March 8, women all over the world celebrate International Women's Day.


----------



## nazrey

Starline's Touch n' Go console...
by ijud


----------



## nazrey

*AUTO RELOAD WITH TOUCH ‘n GO ZING CARD* 












Touch ‘n Go (TnG) cardholders can now look forward to uninterrupted convenience and peace of mind with the new Touch ‘n Go Zing (Zing) card, a new breed of TnG card with an inbuilt auto reload feature. To be issued on a bank-by-bank basis, Zing is available directly through participating banks to their existing and/or new credit card cardholders. It is a 2-card implementation where participating banks will issue a separate Zing linked to the bank’s respective cardholders’ credit card. 

The Zing card will have a completely new design to differentiate it from the traditional TnG card, with the bank’s logo on the top right hand corner so cardholders can associate it with the respective issuing bank. While all Zing cards will have the same motif design, colour will be used to denote the participating bank.

Cardholders will be billed, through their credit card, for a one-time issuance fee of RM10, which is at the discretion of the respective issuing banks. The automatic reload will be triggered once the prepaid value drops to below the threshold amount of RM50 with the reloaded prepaid amount then debited to the user with a RM2 fee for each auto reload transaction.

Other than that, Zing works the same way as the traditional TnG card where all the user needs to do is touch the card at the TnG reader. For SmartTAG users, Zing can be slipped into the SmartTAG transponder and used as normal.


----------



## Wisarut

Well, it is all about Dr M's plan to please his cronies so KL get such a kind of mixture.

At least KL Monorail is Made in Malaysia but they need better shock absorbers to run the system .... 

Different companies (or cronies of you would like to say) have different kind of system ... KL STAR for the one with driver, KL Putra are driverless LRT, KL Monorail for KL Giolden triangle area, KL Kommuter for electgrified Meter gauge commuters and KLExpress for Highspeed railon Standard gauge ....


----------



## musang

Wisarut said:


> Well, it is all about Dr M's plan to please his cronies so KL get such a kind of mixture.


i really hope that this kind of statement would be avoided next time?


----------



## szehoong

Khun Wisarut > I would suggest you stop blaming Dr. M for everything since I presume you do not know much bout anything and everything in Malaysia from your previous post.

When KL came out with a masterplan for transportation 2 decades ago.....there aren't any takers as the economic situation then doesn't justify for a metro system in KL. KTM which is the state railway company then came out with the commuter train idea as its rail network covers many suburbs and downtown area of KL. Then came the consortium that comprises of some govt agencies and a few companies that proposes a metro system based on Adtranz's LRT for the eastern and southern route. 

Later...another company proposes a more advanced system for the western to eastern route and naturally it was accepted. Then the economic crisis came and they had to built a line that bridges the two major system and to linked up the famous Bukit Bintang area. But to built an underground line would be prohibitively expensive and thus the monorail idea is a perfect one since it could be a tourist attraction too by giving tourist an elevated view of KL off its busy streets below. Initially it was Hitachi's monorail system but since it is too expensive, they've decided to manufacture its own monorail. So it is more of a revolution of rail transportation in KL rather than just simply awarding it to 'cronies'. The right company with the right technology prevails in KL's transportation. In fact it is not uncommon to see multiple systems in a city worldwide. The problem with KL is the integration of all the systems and they are working on it now. 

...gotta go now .....I'll elaborate later


----------



## Wisarut

Sorry for My rude refernce to Dr. M., Khun Szehoong ...


----------



## szehoong

Wisarut said:


> Sorry for My rude refernce to Dr. M., Khun Szehoong ...



It is okay Khun Wisarut. Maybe you're just misinformed about the situation here but no harm done 

If Dr. M we're to give everything to his cronies now......he would be living like a king in Malaysia by now. Many would say he have lotsa cronies but the truth is that the benefits given to some companies is because they are the only ones having the capabilities to pull such big ticket projects off. He wouldn't want small companies to do an incompetent job only later to be declared bankrupt. 

No....he's not a dictator whom squandrel billions of dollars. If he did.....he would have been toppled from power long time ago and went into exile.


----------



## musang

Dr M helped me not so long a time ago (i had a minor accident with my first bike), when he was just a doctor in alor setar.. does that make me a crony? ha haa just kidding la..

cho san, cho san habibie szehong. vely good elabolation.


----------



## nazrey

*Irregular feeder bus service upsets commuters* 
Saturday, May 21, 2005












Commuters boarding the bus at 
the KL Sentral station.


Commuters have voiced their frustrations over the irregularity and lack of feeder buses servicing the KL Sentral-Pusat Bandar Damansara route especially during peak hours in the morning and evening. 

The matter was brought to StarMetro’s attention by a complainant who only wanted to be known as Jessie. 

Recently, 100 regular passengers travelling on the route took their grievances to the bus operator Triton Commuter Sdn Bhd, Transport Ministry and Commercial Vehicle Licensing Board (LPKP). 

They said they were usually forced to wait close to an hour at KL Sentral in the morning and the bus would be packed with passengers from Mont Kiara when it reached Pusat Bandar Damasara in the evening. 

Jessie said she was forced to take a taxi to get around the problem. 

“It is too expensive to take a taxi on my own. I usually share a taxi with three other passengers. The ride cost us between RM6 and RM7.20 per trip,” she added. 

A spokesperson for Triton Commuter said five buses serviced the route at 20 to 25-minute intervals depending on the traffic condition. 

“We will be looking into adding more buses to cater to the commuters' needs during peak hours,” the spokesperson added.


----------



## nazrey

*UEM in talks with govt on rail project*
By Jimmy Yeow, 19 May 2005 10:40 PM











(From left) UEM COO Hussein Abdul Hamid, UEM chairman 
Datuk Abu Hassan Kendut, Kuala Lumpur Sentral chairman Shahril Ridza 
Ridzuan, UEM MD & CEO Ahmad Pardas Senin and Kuala Lumpur Sentral 
CEO Chan Chee Meng take a closer look at a model of Kuala Lumpur 
Sentral's latest development project.


United Engineers (Malaysia) Bhd (UEM) is in talks with the government to take over as the main contractor of the RM2.58 billion double tracking rail project between Rawang and Ipoh, says UEM managing director Datuk Ahmad Pardas Senin.

We are definitely interested. If considered, we know we have the capability as we are already involved as the sub-contractor for the bridges (in the project), he said on May 19. 

Ahmad Pardas said the negotiations with the government were ongoing, but declined to reveal any details. I am not aware if UEM is the only party the government is talking to, to replace DRB-Hicom (Bhd), he added. 

Last Saturday, the Transport Ministry announced that it had taken over the project, which has been delayed by at least two years, and that DRB-Hicom would be replaced as the main contractor by another entity. 

DRB-Hicom earlier this week said it had not been fully paid for 88% of the civil works completed on the project as well as some RM700 million in variation cost owed by the government. 

We have not been offered (the project) yet and it is up to the government when to announce who would take over as the lead contractor, Ahmad Pardas said. We are not asking for the price (of the contract to complete the job) as we have to wait for the government to decide, he added. 

Ahmad Pardas was speaking to reporters after UEM signed a sale and purchase agreement with Kuala Lumpur Sentral Sdn Bhd for the purchase of a plot of land at RM54 million to house the new UEM Group headquarters at Kuala Lumpur Sentral. 

He said the 29-storey headquarters to cost RM144 million, including the land cost, would be completed by early 2008. It includes a 23-storey office space, five-storey car park and ground floor. It will finance the project from internal funds. 

Kuala Lumpur Sentral chairman Shahril Ridza Ridzuan said the company was undertaking the largest commercial development at the site with gross development value of RM1.2 billion. 

The projects to be completed by 2008 include Plaza Sentral's phase 2 premier office suites, Lot N office tower, Suasana Sentral Loft condominiums and a shopping mall as well as service apartments.


----------



## nazrey

STAR line at Bandar tasik selatan integration.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Public Transport Commission Will Be Set Up Soon*
May 19, 2005 15:56 PM



KUALA LUMPUR, May 19 (Bernama) -- The public transport commission which is aimed to regulate and improve the public transport system in the Klang Valley will be set up soon, deputy Minister of Transport, Datuk Douglas Uggah Embas said.

He said it was expected to be commissioned this year considering that traffic in major urban centres particularly in Kuala Lumpur would continue to grow rapidly.

"For the past 10 years, it is estimated about RM14 billion was invested to upgrade the urban transport system in Klang Valley," he told reporters after opening a conference on urban transport, here.

Uggah said despite the high capital investment to develop and upgrade the urban transport system, the usage of urban public transport had been decreasing from 34 percent in 1985 to a mere 16 percent in 2003.

"This does not seem to be a good trend when compared with other major developed cities like Seoul (60 percent), Singapore (56 percent) and Tokyo (49 percent)," he said.

In view of this scenario, he said, measures were currently being undertaken to restructure urban public transport system in the Klang Valley.

These measures, according to Uggah included the taking over operations and assets of LRT systems and bus services namely Intrakota and Park May.

The operation of these services is currently run by government owned operating company while the assets are vested separately under a government owned asset company.

In the last two decades there have been phenomenal developments in land transport systems in Kuala Lumpur, specifically the development of highways, amalgamation of bus operators and the operations of integrated urban rail systems in KTM Commuter, STAR LRT, PUTRA LRT, Express Rail Link and KL Monorail.

Since the operations of the urban rail system, the ridership for this system had shown increase in number of passengers reflecting the encouraging preference of users to commute using the urban rail system.

According to Uggah this is evidenced by ridership for PUTRA LRT system that has increased from 56 million passengers in 2003 to 58 million passengers in 2004.

In the case of STAR LRT system the ridership had increased from 39 million passengers in 2003 to 43 million passengers in 2004.

The Express Rail Link's ridership has also increased from 2.7 million passengers in 2003 to 3.6 million in 2004.

The Monorail which started commercial operations on Aug 31, 2003 recorded a ridership of 2.9 million passengers for the four month in 2003 and 12 million passengers in 2004.

The Kuala Lumpur Sentral Station integrates the urban rail stations which consists of KTM Commuter, PUTRA LRT, KTM Intercity and KL City Air Terminal.

*"To further promote and provide accessibility and facilitate greater use of urban public transport the government has developed and will continue to develop integrated transport interchanges and transit networks in Kuala Lumpur such as the interchanges between STAR LRT, PUTRA LRT and Monorail systems," he said.*

He said the bus and taxi terminals that integrated with urban rail transport system would also be developed with the objective of reducing traffic congestion.

In realization of greater need and demand for single common ticketing system, for the ease of user, he said the government was currently looking into detail technical aspects of introducing the single ticketing system for all urban transport operators.

The feeder bus services, he said had been enhanced to ferry passengers effectively from residential areas to the LRT stations.

"Parking facilities are being upgraded constantly, wherever possible, to promote the park and ride concept," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Going places with ticketing system*
Sunday May 22, 2005
BY LEONG SHEN-LI












WORKING WELL: Mohd Azman demonstrating his multicard 
electronic farecard readers, which are being used for the government's 
common ticketing system project.


LISTEN to Pradonet Sdn Bhd chief executive director Mohd Azman Nasir talk about the challenges he faced setting up his business and you would think that he was dealing with either state secrets or something illegal. 

Although technology for his business has been in existence for over 20 years, Azman and his team still had to start from scratch when they set out to provide local IT solutions for automatic fare collection and ticketing systems for the public transport market in Malaysia. 

And even after they became successful, Azman says, Malaysians still had to be convinced that his company’s products were as good as, if not better, than those manufactured by foreign players. 

“The secrets of the business (the technical know-how) are well-guarded,” Azman says. 

“Because of this, we had no choice but to start from the very beginning and catch up through our own research and development.” 

In 2002, Azman together with two others decided to try and break the tight grip a small group of foreign companies had over the Malaysian market. 

Having been involved in various public transport projects in Britain and Malaysia – he was a senior manager in Kuala Lumpur's Putra-LRT (now Rapid KL’s Putraline LRT system) – Azman provided the expertise in public transport while chief technology officer Rozaimi Shafri handled the technical details.

Azman’s previous experience in the public transport sector made him realise how dependent the local operators were on foreign suppliers. 

“We had to go back to the supplier for every little thing, sometimes even for something as simple as changing the fare structure. That has cost and time implications,” he explains. 

The Malaysian operator also had to rely on the supplier for after-sales service, spare parts, repairs and maintenance. 

There were also cases where certain parts were no longer manufactured, leaving the operators in a lurch especially when they wanted to open new stations or add new machines for existing stations. 

“And if you want these giant players to modify something to suit local conditions, you might as well forget it,” Azman says. 

With local providers, he says, the above problems will more or less disappear. 

“Furthermore, because we are not saddled by legacy issues, our solutions are probably more up-to-date, and designs more modern,” he adds. 

But the price tag will be the main selling point for local companies like Azman’s. 

“We can do the job for the same standards, if not better, for up to 40% less,” he says. 

Despite such plus points, he says most Malaysian operators still prefer to buy foreign systems, often merely because of the weight of an established brand name. 

“I guess there is always some risk involved when you move away from a well-known brand and many people are not willing to take such risks,” says Azman, whose big break came with the government’s push for a common ticket for all public transport systems in the Klang Valley. 

The project will allow Touch ‘n Go cards to be used to pay fares for the KTM Komuter, monorail, light rail transit (LRT), Express Rail Link and, ultimately, the buses. 

Besides being the systems integrator, Pradonet also worked closely with Iris Technologies (M) Sdn Bhd, which handled the million-ringgit project, to design new electronic farecard readers. 

These have now been installed at the turnstiles of KTM Komuter, monorail and ERL stations (which, unlike the LRT, still do not accept Touch ‘n Go cards). 

The job has been completed but the system is still not up and running due to some outstanding commercial issues between Rangkaian Segar Sdn Bhd (Touch ‘n Go’s operator) and the public transport companies. 

“The system has undergone initial tests and worked very well. The moment the parties agree, it can start operating,” says Azman. 

What is unique about the system is that the readers can read different cards. (All existing card readers, including those used at toll plazas, are only made to read Touch ‘n Go cards.) This is because the readers have additional slots for security chips. Similar to the SIM cards in mobile telephones, these enable the readers to read different cards. 

“This means that operators and users have options and are not restricted to just one farecard system,” Azman explains. 

Azman has also come up with a booking office machine, which is basically a ticketing machine for counter use. 

The machine is capable of using tickets that are manufactured by other companies, allowing operators to replace existing machines without any problem. 

“This solves the problem where foreign companies no longer manufacture certain types of machines,” Azman says. 

Other products in the pipeline include fare gates and other machinery related to ticketing and fare collection. 

Azman is extremely grateful to Iris for providing the support that he needed as a start-up company. And it is also with Iris that he hopes Pradonet can move to markets beyond Malaysia. 

“We would have gone nowhere without Iris. Now, we hope we will be able to go places with it,” Azman says.


----------



## nazrey

KL central railway station (Stesen sentral Kuala Lumpur)


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by Connie Cheng


----------



## nazrey

KL central railway station


----------



## nazrey

*Touch 'n Go with KTM Komuter*


Effective July 1, 2005, you can now touch and go with KTM Komuter! Touch 'n Go Electronic Payment System lets you enjoy cashless and convenient way of paying for your KTM Komuter fare.

All you have to do is to touch in and out with your Touch 'n Go card and the fare will be automatically and accurately deducted from your card prepaid value. It is fast and hassle free.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia *
> 
> KL monorail
> 
> 
> 
> KTM intercity
> 
> 
> 
> KTM komuter
> 
> 
> 
> STAR (Sistem Transit Aliran Ringan) LRT 1
> 
> 
> 
> PUTRA (Projek Usahasama Transit Ringan Automatik) LRT 2
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Ekspres/Transit



*Last two LRT firms accept Touch 'n Go*
Updated : 12-07-2005 
Media : The Star 
Story By : LEONG SHEN-LI



The long-awaited common ticket¡± for all rail-based public transport in the Klang Valley will become reality with the last two operators agreeing to accept Touch 'n Go cards for fare payment.

The operators of KL Monorail (KL Monorail System Sdn Bhd) and KLIA Ekspres (Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd) have agreed to use the card along with KTM Komuter (KTM Bhd), Putra LRT and Star LRT (both operated by Rapid KL).

KL Monorail said commuters would be able to use the cards at their stations from August, while ERL has resumed testing the card readers at KL Sentral for implementation in the near future.

This development follows a front-page report in The Star on April 22 which said that RM10mil worth of Touch 'n Go equipment installed at KTM Komuter, monorail and ERL stations had been lying idle for more than one-and-a-half years.

This was because Touch 'n Go operator Rangkaian Segar Sdn Bhd and the five operators could not agree on the commission rate.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy responded to the article by saying he no longer wanted to listen to excuses as to why there was a delay in the implementation of the Touch 'n Go card as a common ticket.

KTM Komuter began using the card on July 1.

Prior to that, only Putra LRT accepted the card.

Star LRT adopted the system last year after it came under the same management as Putra LRT.

Sources said The Star's report and subsequent statements from Chan prompted the parties to arrive at ¡°an agreed commission rate¡± that was ¡°in between what the two sides wanted.

With the KL Monorail and ERL accepting the card, buses remain the only mode of public transport in the Klang Valley yet to accept the card for fare payment.


INTEGRATED TICKETING Thread - Touch N' Go fiasco!


----------



## Wisarut

Bung Nazray, Hope that I could use just the stored value Touch 'N Go Smart Card next time Icome to KL ... Probably RMS 200 for all 5 systemswold be OKAY ... :lol:


----------



## Yappofloyd

An intergrated ticketing system using a stored value card is great. 

The name whilst appealing has a dual meaning as in many Eng speaking countries as 'touch and go' means that something is 50/50 or the outcome of an event is just possible but not assured. Not the sort of connetation that you would want commuters to have!
Not being a Malaysian resident, but an irregular vistor, I wonder if the phrase has the same meaning there ?


----------



## nazrey

*New names to integrate LRT network*
By CHOW HOW BAN
Friday July 22, 2005












Westra (third from left) with (from left) Rapid KL (buses) chief 
operating officer Mohamad Ali Mohamad Nor, Rapid KL (rail-based services) 
chief operating officer Ridza Abdoh Salleh and senior general manager for 
marketing Zoolina Mohd Naim with a poster touting the new cards.



KELANA Jaya, Ampang and Seri Petaling lines. These are the new names for the existing light rail transit network (LRT) after Rapid KL's takeover of the LRT systems and much of Klang Valley's bus routes in November last year. 

Kelana Jaya Line has replaced the Putraline which runs from Terminal Putra to Kelana Jaya. 

The Starline route between Ampang and Sentul Timur has been renamed Ampang Line while the one between Seri Petaling and Sentul Timur is called Seri Petaling Line. 

Rapid KL chief executive officer Rein Westra said the renaming exercise was part of the company's efforts to integrate Putraline and Starline into a single LRT network. 

“This is an important step to communicate with our commuters and passengers that we are now one integrated LRT and bus system. Putraline and Starline (emblems) will be phasing out and more signages on Kelana Jaya, Ampang and Seri Petaling lines will be introduced,” he said at a press conference on Tuesday. 

Besides the change of names, Westra also announced the introduction of four integrated ticketing products with the aim to encourage cashless and convenient travelling on LRT trains and Rapid KL buses. 

*The four integrated cards are:  


- Monthly Rapid KL Integrated LRT & Bus Card which allows unlimited travel on all LRT and Rapid KL stage and feeder bus routes; spouses and four children below 15 years old will enjoy free travelling services on weekends and public holidays; RM125 

- Monthly Rapid KL Bus Card which allows unlimited travel on all buses across all zones; RM80 

- Monthly Rapid KL Integrated LRT Card which allows unlimited travel on all LRT lines; RM90 

- Monthly Rapid KL Concession Bus Card which allows unlimited travel on all bus routes; applicable for school children and senior citizens aged above 60; RM40 * 

All cardholders need to do is flash their cards to bus drivers and personnel at LRT stations when using the integrated card system to travel around the Klang Valley. 

The present Putra, Star and Combi MTC (Monthly Travel Cards) used by commuters will be replaced by the new cards. 

The cards will be available at Pasarama bus station, Jalan Sultan Muhammad bus counter, Jalan Silang bus stop and all LRT stations, from July 24 onwards. 

Single and return tickets are still available for occasional commuters and passengers. A campaign will be held at LRT stations over the next few weeks to explain the benefits of the cards. 

Currently, there are 12,000 Star MTC holders, 25,000 Putra MTC holders and 7,000 bus card users, all of which only make up about 7% of the total users of the Rapid KL system. 

“We hope that the buyers of MTC will continue to buy the new cards and at the same time we aim to increase the number of new cardholders. 

“We think this is the way to move forward. It is not so much about how many people we are going to capture but the value is the thought of moving around with an integrated card and public transport system,” said Westra. 

He said commuters might be surprised with how much they could save if they use the monthly cards to travel to and fro downtown for appointments, meetings and lunch. 

He said the company would look into the possibilities of working with other providers like Express Rail Link (ERL) to introduce daily or tour ticketing package for tourists for a more convenient travelling experience. 

Westra also revealed that some 120 new buses would roll out to the road soon. 

When asked about proposals to build new LRT stations in Puchong, Rapid KL (rail-based services) chief operating officer Ridza Abdoh Salleh said the company had also heard about such suggestions but everything was still in the proposal stage.


----------



## ignoramus

Finally, KL is moving in the right direction by naming lines after the areas they serve instead of numbers or the operator running them...truly a step towards having a world class transportation system. Any pictures of the new system map?


----------



## mrtfreak

However, I don't really like the idea of renaming the PUTRAline as Kelana Jaya line. It seems as though it only goes towards Kelana Jaya from the city (cause all LRT lines go to the city, so understood they serve the city and these aeas in the name la). I would rather they call it the east-west line or something. Or Kelana Jaya-Terminal Putra line.


----------



## nazrey

New KL transit systems map


----------



## mrtfreak

Uh, what is the difference in the maps shown with the current ones?


----------



## nazrey

mrtfreak said:


> Uh, what is the difference in the maps shown with the current ones?


The maps shown nothing difference much except added more with Mid valley KTM komuter station (Opened August 2004) for Rawang-Seremban line in central KL compared to see fully rail map in the Klang valley (metro KL).


----------



## nazrey

*Touch N Go as CTS for major rail and bus services*
Updated : 29-07-2005 
Media : Sun2Surf 
Story By : Husna Yusop 




By September, all major rail and bus services in the Klang Valley will have Touch N Go facilities as a common ticketing system (CTS).

This is the time when passengers will get to travel using one common ticket across the public transport system in the Klang Valley, as put it by Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd (Rapid KL) chief executive officer Rein Westra.

"We will be implementing Touch N Go in all the Rapid KL buses towards end of the year. Once this is available, travelling would be seamless across the public transport in the Klang Valley.

"Going forward, we are also working with our rail partners and Rangkaian Segar on new services such as season passes to further promote the usage of Touch N Go and public transport," he said to reporters yesterday.

During a ceremony held at the KL Sentral, Rapid KL, Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB), Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) and KL Monorail System Sdn Bhd signed a joint statement of commitment.

They pledged commitment to deploy Touch N Go facilities as a common ticket for all rail and bus services operated by them in the Klang Valley in an integrated system.

The four companies were represented by Westra, KTMB operations general manager Roslan Mohammad, ERP chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan and KL Monorail managing director Bakhtiar Jamilee Abdul.

Also present were Transport Ministry director-general Annuar Kassim and Rangkaian Segar Sdn Bhd (RSSB) chief operating officer Swinder Grewal.

Roslan said KTMB has introduced the system at all their stations for KTM Komuter on July 1 and it now has an average of 3.5% customers using the facility.

"We are confident the usage will continue to increase," he said, adding KTM Komuter has 81,000 passengers a day.

Aminuddin said ERL will install the facility on its KLIA Ekspres first on a trial basis to measure the performance of the system.

"We are currently doing the testing and commissioning and we hope the system will be ready for use by our KLIA Ekspres passengers by early September," he said.

He said KLIA Transit would be implemented with Touch N Go after the completion of sourcing for the budget to implement the system as it involves additional gates and stations.

Bakhtiar said KL Monorail will have the Touch N Go facilities in all its 11 stations in August. Its average passengers daily is around 50,000.

On average, KLIA Transit currently carries 13,000 passengers per day.

Swinder said RSSB being the operator of the Touch N Go card is proud to be associated with the CTS.


----------



## nazrey

*82 new buses for Rapid KL’s fleet*
By SALINA KHALID
Monday August 1, 2005













SPNB chairman Datuk Nordin Baharuddin (left) presenting a 
mock key to the new buses to Rapid Sdn Bhd 
Datuk Rahim Mokhti. Westra is on the far right.




COMMUTERS in the Klang Valley can look forward to better bus services with more buses on the road with the addition of 82 buses to the Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd (Rapid KL) fleet. . 

Rapid KL chief executive officer Rein Westra said the new buses were an increase of almost 10% to the company's existing fleet. 

He added that the company would be receiving more new buses in order to strengthen Rapid KL's ability to meet the service levels promised and demanded. 

However, he added that about 200 buses from the current fleet are more than 10 years old. 

“Ideally, we need about 1,200 buses to be able to serve commuters efficiently and, now, we are about halfway to meeting this target,” he said. 

Rapid KL, which also controls Intrakota and Cityliner bus services, currently operates 94 stage bus routes and 39 feeder bus routes. 

Westra said the 82 new buses are being deployed to strengthen social routes. 

“We want to ensure there is no less than one bus per hour all day long and a minimum of two buses per route are allocated. 

“In addition, feeder bus services will be strengthened to ensure better access to the LRT system,” he said. 

He said Rapid KL would also take greater emphasis on social routes to improve the timetable system, in addition to their recently introduced six routes - route 1, 65, 68, 108, 109 and 122 - to ensure consistent departure times at each bus stop. 

Rapid KL, set up in November, was one of two companies formed as part of the Government's efforts to revamp the Klang Valley's public transportation system. The other company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd, owns all the assets that Rapid KL operates. 

Syarikat Prasarana Negara has acquired all the buses on behalf of the government to increase the current fleet. 

Prasarana chief executive officer Shaipudin Shah Harun said its role was to work with RAPID KL to ensure that the restructuring of the public transportation system is achieved. 

“We will look into purchasing more buses according to the integrated network strategies planned by Rapid KL,” he said, adding that the 82 new buses were just the first instalment of many more to come.


----------



## greg_christine

*Monorail Developments in Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya*

The first article below contains a garbled statement regarding extending the Kuala Lumpur Monorail to Putrajaya. The Putrajaya line is actually a completely separate system as explained in the second and third articles.










-----------------------------------------

http://www.mmail.com.my/Current_News/MM/Saturday/National/20050730105044/Article/index_html

Monorail link to MidValley 
PAULINE ALMEIDA 
KUALA LUMPUR, July 30:

The public can expect to enjoy monorail service to Midvalley Megamall in two years’ time at the most.

KL Monorail System Sdn Bhd expects to link the service to the transportation hub of KL Sentral as well via the Tun Sambanthan station.

It is learnt that KL Monorail System also held final discussions with the authorities on extending the line to Putrajaya. 

KL Monorail managing director Bakhtiar Jamilee said they are looking at Midvalley as it is a “catchment area” with limited parking space.

Negotiations on land acquisition and discussions with various parties are in progress for this link.

“We want to do it fast and resolve all issues. Nevertheless, the public can expect the service in two years, maximum,” said Bakhtiar. 

Work is likely to begin next year. He said the KL Sentral link is planned for passenger convenience.

“It only involves a distance of less than 100 metres (from Tun Sambanthan station).”

He said both linkages are aimed at meeting their target of 80,000 passengers daily compared to the current 50,000 daily passengers.

“Although we are doing well, given the fact that we have been operating for the past two years, we can still accommodate more passengers.”

Bakhtiar said this during a Press conference involving major public transport operators on their commitment of using Touch ‘n Go at KL Sentral yesterday. KL Monorail passengers can use Touch ‘n Go from Aug 5.

Rapid KL, the operator of public transport system in the Klang Valley, will install readers to allow passengers to pay via Touch ‘n Go by next year.

Its chief executive officer, Rein Westra, said it is an alternative mode to the monthly travel cards launched recently for buses and rail. 

Meanwhile, 3.5 per cent of KTM Komuter’s 81,000 commuters are using Touch ’n Go, which was launched recently, said KTMB operations manager Roslan Mohamad.

Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd will install the Touch ’n Go facility on its KLIA Express on a trial basis to gauge its performance, said its chief executive officer, Dr Aminuddin Adnan.

It is expected to implement the system in September.

-----------------------------------------

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/NST/Monday/National/20050801082916/Article/indexb_html

Work on Putrajaya monorail to resume 

PUTRAJAYA, Sun.

Work on the RM368 million monorail project in Putrajaya, which was shelved last year, will resume soon in order to facilitate the park-and-ride concept in the federal administrative capital. 
Basic infrastructure for the 8km monorail, such as a tunnel and elevated track, are nearing completion and will be handed over to the Transport Ministry. An operator and contractor will be appointed later to outfit the monorail system.

Deputy Federal Territories Minister Datuk Zulhasnan Rafique said Putrajaya’s developer, Putrajaya Holdings, was only responsible for building the tunnel, elevated track and areas for underground stations.

"The Transport Ministry will appoint contractors to do the rails, the electrical system and other fittings." 

The tunnel is ready while the elevated track on a bridge across Putrajaya Lake is about 90 per cent complete. 

The monorail will connect major precincts and landmarks in Putrajaya, such as the Convention Centre, the Putrajaya Mosque and the Government Administrative Complex. The underground section is 4km long.

He said a second monorail line would also be built. 

"We need to have the monorail up and running first before we can implement the park-and-ride concept," he said, referring to the plan to have the public park their vehicles in designated areas and use public transport within Putrajaya.

In addition to the monorail, 55 new Nadi Putra public buses will be added to the current fleet of 25.

-----------------------------------------

http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v3/news.php?id=147799

July 31, 2005 12:38 PM 

Putrajaya Monorail Project To Resume Soon


PUTRAJAYA, July 31 (Bernama) -- The monorail project in the federal government's administrative centre will resume soon for the convenience of the residents, workers and visitors, said Deputy Federal Territories Minister Datuk Zulhasnan Rafique.

He said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi was expected to announce the details soon.

Speaking to reporters after flagging off 165 vehicles which took part in the Putrajaya Treasure Hunt 2005, Zulhasnan said the areas where the rails, underground tunnels and stations would be built had been identified.

He said project implementor Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd was ready to hand over the facilities to the Transport Ministry for further action.

The first phase of the project would involve constructing an underground and overhead monorail system spanning 8km from the Agriculture and Agro-based Industry Ministry in Precinct 3 to the Education Ministry in Parcel E, he said.

Zulhasnan also said Putrajaya Corporation, the local authority, was expanding the public transport system in Putrajaya in stages.

He said it had offered a new tender to Nadi Putra, which operates the bus service, to deploy 53 more buses run on natural gas.

Hopefully, with the monorail in service and deployment of more buses, the transportation problem faced by a large number of the 70,000 residents and workers who commuted within the Putrajaya area daily would be overcome, he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Rapid KL monthly travel cards snapped up within days*
By KHAW CHIA HUI
Friday August 5, 2005




RAPID KL has introduced its latest monthly travel cards to provide seamless travel for regular bus and LRT commuters. 

Response from users was so good that their Integrated Bus and LRT cards were sold out in a couple of days after the release. 

This card, which costs RM125, allows users to travel on the Rapid KL bus, feeder buses and the LRT. 

Besides that, the card also allows the holder’s spouse and four children below 12 years old to travel for free on weekends and gazetted public holidays. 

Rapid KL's other cards are Bus Integrated System (RM80), Concession Bus System (RM40) and Integrated LRT System (RM90). 

Only senior citizens and uniformed schoolchildren under the age of 15 are eligible for the concession card. 

Senior manager Katherine Chew explained that the new cards did not reflect a price hike because the integrated bus card allowed commuters to enjoy all the routes. 

Previously each route had a separate monthly card and that system has been scraped. 

“If you add it up, it is actually much cheaper and more convenient,” she added when contacted. 

She also assured that Rapid KL would not increase bus fares despite the recent rise in fuel prices.


----------



## nazrey

*Touch ‘n Go cards as KL Monorail fares from today*
By LEONG SHEN-LI
Friday August 5, 2005




Commuters can use Touch 'n Go cards to pay for fares when they travel on the Kuala Lumpur Monorail beginning today. 

The cards can be used for journeys between any of the system’s 11 stations. 

KL Monorail will be the third operator of the Klang Valley public transport network to adopt the electronic stored-value fare card as a common ticket. 

The other rail operators which have adopted Touch ‘n Go are Rapid KL which operates the Kelana Jaya (formerly known as Putra-LRT), Seri Petaling and Ampang (both formerly known as Star-LRT) light rail transit lines, and KTM Komuter. 

Passengers with Touch ‘n Go cards transferring from the LRT or KTM Komuter to the monorail at KL Sentral, Hang Tuah and Titiwangsa will experience less hassle because they no longer need to line up to buy tickets. 

KL Monorail ferries around 50,000 commuters a day, and its operator KL Monorail System Sdn Bhd said Hang Tuah and KL Sentral stations were among its busiest. 

With KL Monorail accepting the card, the only rail operator currently outside the common ticketing system is Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd, which operates KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit high-speed train services between KL Sentral and KL International Airport. 

ERLSB had said Touch 'n Go would be accepted on its KLIA Ekspres in September. It is still looking for funding to make the system available to KLIA Transit users. 

All buses also do not accept the card, although Rapid KL said its bus services – which covers around 70% of Klang Valley's bus network – will have Touch 'n Go facilities by next year.


----------



## nazrey

*One card to ride them all*
By K.W. MAK
Friday August 5, 2005




Rail operators announced in a recent joint press conference their commitment to use Touch ‘n Go facilities as the common ticketing system. 

The commitment came from KTM Bhd (KTMB), Rapid KL, Express Rail Link (ERL) and KL Monorail. Both KTMB and Rapid KL have the system implemented, while ERL and KL Monorail will be upgrading their stations in the coming months. 

The ease of payment will allow commuters using multiple transportation platforms to travel without having to buy different tickets from the different operators. 

KL Monorail has installed and tested the common ticketing system and the service will be available from Aug 3. 

“The need for a common ticketing application by the transport industry is long overdue and we are ready to support the Government and collaborate with all transport operators on the use of Touch ‘n Go,” said KL Monorail System managing director Bakhtiar Jamilee Abdul. 

KTMB, which introduced the system on July 1, has an average of 3.5% of their 81,000 daily passengers using the service. 

“We are confident the usage will continue to increase,” said KTMB customer service general manager Roslan Mohammed. 

LRT passengers have also been using the Touch ‘n Go ticketing system and Rapid KL chief executive officer Rein Westra said the company would expand the service to their line of buses next year. 

“We are in the midst of upgrading and buying new buses, so the implementation of Touch ‘n Go on the buses will take time,” said Westra. 

Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the system was being installed on the KLIA Ekspres and would undergo trials. 

“We hope the system will be ready for use by early September,” said Aminuddin. 

He added that the Touch ‘n Go system would be implemented on KLIA Transit after the budget was worked out as it involved additional gates and stations. 

The rail operators will also be setting up more points of sales for Touch ‘n Go cards, with the latest located in KL Sentral. 

Touch ‘n Go users can expect more services from middle of this month, such as recovery of the cash balance after cancellation of card and the ability to check the transactions online. 

“Users will have to register with us for the services, but they are not forced to do so,” said Rangkaian Segar Sdn Bhd chief operating officer Swinder Grewal. 

Grewal said the technology to implement the cancellation of the card had always been available, but was never implemented in the past because it could cause problems for road users. 

“If a driver uses a barred card, he could end up delaying the drivers behind him,” said Grewal. 

“The service will still be made available to those who register, but we will have to ask them to be more careful with their cards so we can avoid such problems,” she added. 

Present to witness the event was Transport Ministry director-general (rail) Annuar Kassim.


----------



## londonindyboy

i love this station its very unique.


----------



## hypermount

Yappofloyd said:


> An intergrated ticketing system using a stored value card is great.
> 
> The name whilst appealing has a dual meaning as in many Eng speaking countries as 'touch and go' means that something is 50/50 or the outcome of an event is just possible but not assured. Not the sort of connetation that you would want commuters to have!
> Not being a Malaysian resident, but an irregular vistor, I wonder if the phrase has the same meaning there ?


Nope don't have a single clue what the phrase mean originally before you explained that lol...

It's just that the commuters need to display their cards to the machines just like supermarket scanners and then they're free to pass the gate hence the coined phrase "Touch and Go".


----------



## firmanhadi

Whoa! That's a beautiful transit system!! It puts US transit system to shame. I wish we have this in Chicago.

What's the ridership like? Anybody knows? FYI, on an average weekday, nearly 1.5 million rides are taken on the Chicago Transit Authority (which included buses serving suburbs).


----------



## mrtfreak

firmanhadi said:


> Whoa! That's a beautiful transit system!! It puts US transit system to shame. I wish we have this in Chicago.
> 
> What's the ridership like? Anybody knows? FYI, on an average weekday, nearly 1.5 million rides are taken on the Chicago Transit Authority (which included buses serving suburbs).


It is impressive for Malaysia definitely. 

I think the ridership is quite high as the Komuter services bring people from outer-city areas into the city itself. For the monorail, I think it is currently 45,000 to 50,000 per day if I am not mistaken. Not so sure about the other lines.


----------



## nazrey

New Monthly Travel Card (MTC)


----------



## nazrey

*FREE TRAVEL FOR HANDICAPS ON RAPID KL BUS AND LRT SYSTEMS*



Kuala Lumpur, 7 th July – RAPID KL today presented complimentary Handicap Complimentary Travel (HCT) cards to two handicap associations Presidents, Encik Mah Hassan, Pertubuhan Orang Cacat Penglihatan Malaysia and Encik Mohd Sazali Shaari, Persekutuan Orang Pekak Malaysia during a handover ceremony in its Dang Wangi Station.

These are the first two batches of HCT cards specially offered to the handicaps as RAPID KL’s special commuters to travel along both RAPID KL LRT systems, STAR line and PUTRA line as well as its stage buses and feeder service. 

Ms Katherine Chew, Senior Manager Corporate Communications Division of RAPID KL said, ‘We recognize these special group of community as our important customers. The Management decided to offer free travel for those who registers with selected associations to help the handicap be more mobile and to encourage others to get out more often using the public transport.’ 

She added, ‘We have selected a few recognized associations to work with as our agents to promote HCT program as well as to register genuine candidates. Currently, Pertubuhan Orang Pekak Malaysia, Pertubuhan Orang Cacat Penglihatan Malaysia, Persatuan Kebangsaan Autisma Malaysia, Persatuan Orang Cacat Anggota Malaysia and Persatuan Down Sndydrome Malaysia are our partners in this program.’ 

RAPID KL has issued 100 HCT cards for the deaf and over 650 for the blind. Soon to be issued are HCT cards for the autistics, mentally and physically challenged. 

Katherine added that handicap categorized as blind, deaf, physically handicapped, autistic, Down Syndrome and mentally challenged are encourage to apply through these associations. Children below six years old travels free. A registration fee of RM5 is chargeable for each application plus two recent photographs attached during application. The cards are valid until 2007. Each applicant will be given a RAPID KL lanyard and plastic casing for each cards issued. Eligible applicants can call RAPID KL at 1-800-388 228 for more information. 
Also present during the ceremony was Mrs Liew, President of Persatuan Kebangsaan Autisma Malaysia and Encik Jamil Ismail, Executive Secretary of Persatuan Orang Cacat Anggota Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

Travel by Rapid KL
Places of Interest



Code:


[B]Places of Interest                               LRT Station[/B]
KLCC Suria, Petronas Twin Towers,                KLCC
KL Convention Centre	                         
Ampang Park, Hotel Nikko, 	                 Ampang              
China Town           	                         Pasar Seni, 
                                                 Hang Tuah & Plaza Rakyat
Little India	                                 Masjid Jamek
Genting Highlands Bus Service	                 Terminal Putra
Shangri La Hotel, Renaissance Hotel,             Dang Wangi 
Concorde Hotel, Hard Rock Cafe,                 (Bukit Nanas Monorail Interchange)
Zouk, Malaysia Tourism Centre 
Mid Valley Mega Mall*, Bangsar Village,          Bangsar
Ikano*, The Curve*, One Utama*	                 Kelana Jaya
Legend Hotel, The MALL, PUTRA                    PWTC
World Trade Centre	
Sogo Shopping Mall	                         Bandaraya
Stadium Negara	                                 Hang Tuah
Pudu Wet Market	                                 Pudu
Ampang Famous Yong Tau Foo **	                 Ampang
Bukit Jalil national sport complex               Bukit Jalil


----------



## nazrey

_*NOW*_ you can travel across the RAPID KL 
network in the most efficient way by using the Monthly Travel Card.










Choose from the four cards most convenient for your travel needs.


Integrated LRT and Bus monthly Travel Card

Integrated LRT Monthly Travel Card

Bus Monthly Travel Card

Bus Concession Monthly Travel Card










*LRT & BUS MTC - RM125.00*
Seamless Travel !

This Monthly Travel Ticket is the smartest way to travel with us on both Bus 
and the LRT for JUST RM125 per month.

Benefits!
Unlimited travel on the RAPID KL bus and feeder bus system and the LRT 
lines, namely the Kelana Jaya Line, Ampang Line and Sri Petaling Line 
(previously known as the PUTRA Line and STAR Line) all day and throughout 
the month.
Family namely, spouse and (4) children age 15 years and below of the MTC 
holder are entitled to an unlimited travel on any RAPID KL LRT, bus and 
Feeder bus systems during weekends (Saturday and Sunday) and gazette 
public holidays only.










*LRT MTC - RM90.00*

Unlimited Travel !

The RAPID KL Integrated LRT system Monthly Travel Pass is valid on all lines
priced at only RM90 per month!.

Benefits!
'One LRT ticket' to travel across PJ, Gombak, Sentul, Ampang and Sri 
Petaling.










*BUS MTC - RM80.00*

Value for Money !

Travel anywhere you like across all zones! The RAPID KL bus system takes 
you there at a saving for just RM80 per month!.

Benefits!
Unlimited travel on the RAPID KL Bus and Feeder Bus System all day, 
throughout the month.










*CONCESSION MTC - RM40*

Travel at Half The Price !

We take care of our Senior Citizens* and school going children*. Get the 
concession monthly travel ticket now at RM40 !.
Note 1US dollar = 3.8 RM


----------



## nazrey

Pictures by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Commuter train
by kelvinkhew


----------



## nazrey

*Rapid KL launches new bus routes*
Saturday September 10, 2005
By SUEN ONG













IT WILL be a breeze for residents from densely populated Sri Petaling, Pandan Indah and Bandar Tasik Selatan to travel into the city centre when Rapid KL’s integrated bus and rail service goes full swing this month. 

A total of 14 new buses have been mobilised to ply four new routes currently without any bus service. 

The new services, which operate from 6am to 11.30pm, will ferry commuters to stations along the Ampang and Sri Petaling LRT lines. 

Rapid KL chief operating officer (buses) Mohd Ali Mohd Nor said the buses were scheduled to arrive every 15 minutes, and for travellers’ convenience, the bus-stops were located not more than 250m from their doorsteps. 

CEO Rein Westra said: “These four new routes mark the first phase of the company’s rail backbone plan which is to feed more people from housing areas to the LRT stations near them, via bus service.” 

According to Westra, there are more than 12,000 people residing in the vicinity of Route 301 and 55,000 over at the southern side of the Pandan Indah LRT station, which is Route 302 (refer to map). 

He said residents in other parts of Klang Valley could expect a similar service within the next six to nine months, in line with the company’s objectives to reduce travel time by providing efficient bus and rail services.


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL line
by Sony Talk Forum


----------



## nazrey

Before


----------



## nazrey

After >>


----------



## nazrey

*ERL celebrate 10 millionth passenger*
Kuala Lumpur, 19 September 2005



Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERLSB), the concessionaire for the high-speed KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit train services, recently welcomed the 10 millionth passenger using its train services. The celebration ended the three-month "Are You the ONE?" search for the 10 millionth passenger.

Passengers travelling on the 10:00am KLIA Ekspres train departing from KLIA to KL Sentral were pleasantly surprised by an announcement on board informing them that someone on that train would be the lucky 10tn millionth passenger as they walked through the gates in KL Sentral, and would take home two Malaysia Airlines Business Class return air tickets to New York and 100 free trips on KLIA Ekspres. 

To heighten the excitement, the passengers were not told who had won on that day, but the five passengers closest to the count would be invited back to a Celebratory Dinner where the winner would be announced.

On arrival in KL Sentral, all passengers onboard the wining train were greeted by traditional Malaysian kompang and a silat performance, followed by refreshments.

This event also concluded the Guess The ONE Date contest, where participants tried to guess the date, time and direction in which the 10 millionth passenger would be travelling. The contest, which ran from 1 August 2005 till 15 September 2005, offered two Air France-KLM Business Class return air tickets to Jakarta and 100 free trips on KLIA Ekspres.

At the press conference, Dr Aminuddin Adnan, Chief Executive Officer of ERLSB, noted that the 99.7% service reliability record was instrumental in building the public's confidence in both the KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit services. 

"We are proud to welcome our 10 millionth passenger in just three years of service. This is a result of the 14,000 passengers daily on both train services who know that we really are the fastest way to travel" he said.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KL sentral station


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by Harun Gallery


----------



## nazrey

*ERL Confident Of More Than 20 Pct Share Of Passenger Traffic*
Updated : 03-12-2005 
Media : Bernama



PUTRAJAYA, Nov 3 (Bernama) -- ERL Sdn Bhd, which provides the speed train service to the KL International Airport (KLIA), is confident of raking in and maintaining more than 20 per cent market share of the 22 million-passenger traffic for the sector in the next five years.

Its chief executive officer, Dr Aminuddin Adnan, said today that this year the company achieved 18 per cent share of the total traffic compared with 14 to 15 per cent since the service started three-and-a-half years ago.

"The ERL commuter traffic has been encouraging both in the express service as well as in the KLIA transit service," he told reporters after the launch of ERL's train service-cum-travel package, "Discover Putrajaya with KLIA Transit", here by Tourism Malaysia Director-General Datuk Kamaruddin Siaraf.

Currently, up to 5,800 commuters use the ERL express service while another 14,000 use the KLIA transit service daily, he added.

"We witnessed a lot of commuter traffic using the Bandar Tasik Selatan, Putrajaya and Salak Tinggi ERL stations," he said.

Aminuddin said the Formula A1 race at the Sepang International Circuit near KLIA last month had contributed to ERL's commuter traffic and he expected the Asean Summit at the KL Convention Centre starting next week to do the same.

Earlier, in his speech, he said the Discover Putrajaya package was started six months ago on weekends and in just two months, over 1,300 visitors had signed up for the first edition of the package.

He said the ERL was teaming up with Tourism Malaysia, tour operators and agents in promoting the package not only in Malaysia but also other places worldwide where Tourism Malaysia had operations.

With the school holidays this month, he expected more than 2,000 transit passengers to sign up for the package.

Under the package, for a mere RM25, a KLIA transit commuter will be taken on a coach ride to Istana Melawati, Mercu Tanda Putrajaya, the government office complexes, Perdana Putra complex, the Boulevard and the National Millennium Monument.


----------



## Intoxication

KL' s public transport looks gr8


----------



## nazrey

*Commuters To Enjoy Better Integration At Monorail And Rapid KL*



KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 15 (Bernama) -- KL Monorail and Rapid KL transport commuters can now enjoy interchanging facilities with the completion of three covered and elevated walkways.

The RM6 million walkways, which include escalators and pedestrian crossings, were opened 18 days ahead of schedule Thursday by Deputy Transport Minister Tengku Datuk Seri Azlan Ibni Sultan Abu Bakar.

The three walkways connect KL Monorail's Titiwangsa Station and Rapid KL's Titiwangsa Station, KL Monorail's Bukit Nanas Station and Rapid KL's Dang Wangi Station and KL Monorail's Hang Tuah Station and Rapid KL's Hang Tuah Station.

Speaking to reporters later Tengku Azlan said the building of the three walkways were fully financed by the Transport Ministry.

KL Monorail System Sdn Bhd took a year to build the linkages which were completed on Dec 8 this year.


----------



## nazrey

The three walkways connected :



KL Monorail's Titiwangsa Station and Rapid KL's Titiwangsa Station

KL Monorail's Bukit Nanas Station and Rapid KL's Dang Wangi Station

KL Monorail's Hang Tuah Station and Rapid KL's Hang Tuah Station.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## mopc

Beautiful system! Kuala Lumpur is a major world city indeed. I wish São Paulo leaders had the same mentality.


----------



## nazrey

*SPNB to invest RM2b on trains for Putra LRT over next 3 years*
By Ashwin Raman, 03 Jan 2006 9:52 PM











(From left) Rapid KL ceo Rein Westra, Shaipudin, Rangkaian Pengangkutan 
Integrasi Deras chairman Datuk Rahim Mokhti and SPNB chairman Datuk 
Nordin Baharuddin at the handover of 120 new buses



SPNB chief executive officer, Shaipudin Harun, said they were in discussions with potential sponsors for the purchase and a deal would likely be concluded by the first quarter of this year, with the first batch of trains arriving in the next 18 to 20 months. 

He said the additional trains were to fully utilise Putra’s existing network. SPNB owns the public transport infrastructure for both buses and rail operated by Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd (Rapid KL). 

Rapid KL operates the Intrakota and CityLiner buses as well as the Putra and Star LRT systems. 

In addition to the trains, Shaipudin said SPNB will spend up to RM280 million this year to add 600 new buses to its existing fleet of 1,237 buses in a move to increase the frequency of public transportation in the Klang Valley. The expansion is expected to be completed by the end of the year. 

Out of the 600 buses, he said SPNB will purchase up to 200 compressed natural gas (CNG) buses, in line with the government’s efforts to promote a greener and healthier environment. 

CNG is made by compressing purified natural gas and is considered to be an environmentally cleaner alternative to gasoline or diesel, which all buses currently run on.

Shaipudin said CNG buses would cost about RM600,000 a unit but would save RM25,000 in fuel costs a year and would be profitable in the long run. He said that the CNG buses would be added to Rapid KL’s fleet by the end of this year. 

"Funding for these purchases will come partly from the government. We will also go to the local capital markets. It will be a mixture of debt and equity,” he told reporters at the handover of 120 new buses to Rapid KL in Petaling Jaya on Jan 3. 

The 120 buses, Shaipudin said, were ordered last year and did not include the 600 buses SPNB planned on purchasing this year. 

He said the cost of the 120 buses, purchased from Mtrans Bus Sdn Bhd, was RM210 million and the buses will be used by Rapid KL to implement the first phase of a new bus network in the city centre by the middle of this year.


----------



## nazrey

*KL bus and rail overhaul*
Minderjeet Kaur 
KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 3:


The public transport system here and in Petaling Jaya will be overhauled at a cost of RM2 billion and work will commence this year.

The plan calls for putting more buses on the road and extending the commuter rail service. 

"We are going all out to get people out of their cars andon to buses and trains," Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad chief executive officer Shaipudin Shah Harun said today. 

SPNB, which owns both Kuala Lumpur’s light rail transit and buses under the name RapidKL, will streamline the existing public transport infrastructure. 

Some features of the plan:

• Improving bus service. 

• Extending the Putra LRT rail service to Subang Jaya and the Star LRT service to Old Klang Road.

• Adding carriages to the existing Putra LRT’s two-carriage trains and building up to 12 new lines.




















The plan was announced by Shaipudin after he handed over 120 buses, costing RM43.2 million, to RapidKL. 

With the new buses, SPNB has delivered 202 buses to RapidKL.

He said only 15 per cent of the people who travelled to work in the city daily were using public transport. 

"We aim to double Kuala Lumpur’s bus ridership in two years to bring it on par with Bangkok, but we will still be way behind Singapore’s 60 per cent," he said.

RapidKL’s data show that about 1.5 million people drive to the city centre and only about 500,000 use public transport. 

The data show that 180,000 commute by bus, while 190,000 take the Putra LRT, exceeding its capacity by 40 per cent. 

Another 120,000 go by Star LRT, which is under-utilised by 66 per cent. 

To attract more commuters to use the trains, Shaipudin said the existing rail services would be extended by 10 to 15km.

He said part of the funding would come from the Government and the rest would be raised from the capital market.

Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd (RapidKL) chief executive officer Rein Westra said by the end of next year there would be 1,500 buses serving Kuala Lumpur and Petaling Jaya. 

A new ticketing system will also be introduced to integrate the bus and train services.

The City Shuttle Network, which will ensure everyone is within 250m of a bus stop or an LRT station, covers five new hubs. These are Pekeliling, KLCC, KL Sentral, Central Market and Taman Maluri. 

"The service will start in the middle of this month and we are talking about a bus service every five minutes," Westra said. 

RapidKL now has a fleet of 1,117 buses serving 15 routes.


----------



## nazrey

*Rapid KL to launch downtown shuttle service*
KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 10:

Beginning Jan 16, public transport operator Rapid KL will launch a downtown shuttle service as the first phase of a new integrated public transport network.

By only buying one city shuttle ticket at RM2, commuters will enjoy unlimited travel within KL city centre for the whole day.

Its chief operating officer for buses, Mohamad Ali Mohamad Nor, said the newly-designed system came about after worsening traffic congestion in the city. 

“With the new system, passengers can expect travel time to be shortened, as we will have more buses to service the routes with the waiting time reduced to only five minutes,” he said.

Mohamad Ali said the new network will be serviced by 964 buses.

Chief executive officer Rein Westra said commuters can expect more new services within the next few months.

“There will soon be local shuttles from residential areas to main routes, trunk lines to transport passengers to city hubs, sub-trunk services that inter-connect suburban hubs and an express service to serve suburbs during peak hours to city hubs,” he said.

Westra said some of the new suburban areas to be included are Rawang, Bangi, Putrajaya, Cyberjaya, Sri Petaling and Port Klang.

He said although these services will be launched in phases, commuters can expect the entire system to be up and running by end June.

He said all old buses will be phased out by September.

“We hope the new system will attract more people to use the public transport service, and to double the current ridership within the next couple of years.”


----------



## nazrey

*RapidKL delivers*
R.S. Kamini and Zayana Isa 
KUALA LUMPUR, Fri


The city’s new shuttle buses picked up passengers every five minutes today, delivering on RapidKL’s promise of faster and more efficient services.

But Kuala Lumpur’s commuters are a hardened lot, sceptical after the bus and light rail operator’s previous attempts to overhaul the city’s public transportation network.

"They may be punctual now since it is the first day but I am not sure if they will keep to their schedule in future," said clerk Jessie Choong, 32, on the No 108 from Medan Pasar to Bukit Bintang.

Today, RapidKL, or Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd, launched the shuttle service, the first phase to integrate the Klang Valley’s bus and light rail systems.

The company has put more than 100 new, more spacious, buses on 15 routes within the city, and is offering free rides until Sunday. A RM2 all-day pass will be sold from Monday.

RapidKL has redeployed its buses along the city’s congested roads, hoping to move more people more efficiently and at less cost.

Teething problems were evident, sowing doubts and confusion in commuters’ minds. Many of them missed buses, not expecting the new-look shuttle buses.

Driver Mohd Raffi Musa said many of his passengers did not know they did not have to pay today.

RapidKL staff produced stickers stating rides were free about 3pm.

But there were optimistic commuters, happy with just the free rides and the hope of improved services in the future.

Lecturer Mohd Eliyas Hashim, 37, said: "This is an excellent idea. The timing is convenient, and the buses are spacious so we don’t have to squeeze.

" It keeps our pockets safe from pickpockets as well."


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Rapid KL on the move*
> By Yap Lih Huey
> 25-11-2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly-formed government agency to integrate the Klang Valley’s public transport system, Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras (Rapid) KL, has started operations.
> 
> Newly painted public buses emblazoned with the Rapid KL logo in red, blue and white were seen plying some of the busiest routes in the Klang Valley on Nov 24.
> 
> FinancialDaily reported on Sept 16 that Rapid KL will take over Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd’s (SPNB) operational role and assets in Putra, Star, Intrakota and CityLiner, leaving SPNB’s role to build and finance the infrastructure.
> 
> A media briefing organised by the Steering Committee for the Integration and Restructuring of the Public Transport System in the Klang Valley (Inspak) will be held today at Putrajaya.
> 
> Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop and Datuk Siti Hadzar, chairperson of Inspak are expected to talk about Inspak’s action plans.
> 
> Among others, they will also talk about the core changes to public transportation services in the Klang Valley and the responsibility of SPNB and Rapid KL.
> 
> Inspak is tasked with encouraging greater use of public transportation to reduce traffic congestion and initiate the establishment of the Klang Valley Urban Transport Authority as the regulatory authority for public transportation in the Klang Valley.
> 
> Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy has said the use of public transportation has decreased from 34% in 1985 to the current 16% of the total mode of transportation among commuters; while the use of private cars has jumped to 71% from 47% for the same period.



One of these new Rapid KL busses


----------



## nazrey

SELAMAT DATANG/WELCOME


----------



## nazrey

ERL










KL SENTRAL


----------



## nazrey

New shuttle buses


----------



## Manila-X

Those rapid buses looks dynamic! Are they runned by natural gas?


----------



## nazrey

More pics...


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL


----------



## Srakovski

No matter how efficient Kl's transport system is, something has to be done to deal with its massive traffic problems!!  :bash:


----------



## jlshyang

Srakovski said:


> No matter how efficient Kl's transport system is, something has to be done to deal with its massive traffic problems!!  :bash:


umm...i think the problem is with the inadequate lines of the LRTs/Monorail to cover the whole of KL and also the inadequate parking spaces at respective stops for those who wish to park their car at the LRT stops to board the LRTs/Monorails and if there are parking facilities, they lack security therefore many people still prefer to drive.


----------



## Frog

When I visited I thought the transport was fairly good, just a few problems like difficult interchanges (we got lost looking for the monorail at KL Sentral) although I did see at one station which had walkways linking the stations which was an improvement  
also was a bit dissapointed to see such small trains, only 2 coaches :runaway: 
and so there were times we were very cramped. :sleepy: 
Those issues aside I quite liked the transport system  , and I do like the look of those new shuttle buses kay:


----------



## nazrey

*ERL expects 20% rise in users of transit promotional packages*
By Kevin Tan, 03 Mar 2006 6:42 PM












Express Rail Link (ERL) Sdn Bhd expects a 20% rise in the number of F1 fans using the KLIA Transit promotional packages to 6,000 this year from over 5,000 last year. 

He said the majority of the fans using the KLIA Transit service were foreigners. We expect the number of fans using the KLIA Transit packages to increase by 20% to 6,000 passengers. 

ERL chief executive Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the special transfer packages for F1 fans to the Sepang International Circuit (SIC) were part of its strategy to boost passenger volume. 

He was speaking to reporters in Kuala Lumpur on March 3 after announcing the KLIA Transit F1 transfer packages. Malaysia will host the 8th F1 Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix 2006 at SIC from March 17-19. 

In conjunction with the event, ERL is offering a three-day package at the rate of RM100 per person and for the race-day (March 19) package at RM80 per person. 

The fares include a return high-speed train ride on KLIA Transit plying between KL Sentral and KLIA and a return bus shuttle service between KLIA and SIC. 

To cater for the expected increase, ERL would be operating more trains and shuttle buses, especially during peak periods to minimise waiting time, Aminuddin said. 

For example, on race day after the race, the KLIA Transit will be running with five services an hour, instead of four, increasing capacity by 25%. 

"Similarly, we have increased the shuttle buses on race day from 35 last year to 45 this year, he added. Each ERL trip has a capacity to carry 550 passengers. 

Meanwhile, SIC general manager Datuk Ahmad Mustafa said the organiser was confident of selling 120,000 tickets for the Sepang F1 race. It has already sold about 15,000 tickets. 

We are expecting a huge rush for hillstand tickets on Saturday (March 18), he added. 

Ahmad said F1 tickets were being sold from as low as RM50 for open hillstand seats and RM150 for covered hillstand for the entire three days. There are also special tickets from as low as RM25 for students, he added. 

Believe me, this is the cheapest F1 race in the world, he said, adding that this would give the opportunity for more Malaysians to see the race.


----------



## nazrey

Some buses in Kuala Lumpur
Picturess from flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

KL sentral
Kuala Lumpur central railway station
Picturess from flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

Idaman 25
Pictures by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

central railway station


----------



## nazrey

CLASS 81 EMU @ old KL railway station
by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## bayviews

Great pictures & info updates, nazrey. KL is really on the move when it comes to transit!


----------



## hetfield85

WANCH said:


> Those rapid buses looks dynamic! Are they runned by natural gas?


No, only taxis in KL are running using natural gas (NGV)


----------



## nazrey

KL sentral railway station


----------



## mr.x

^ the terminals must be really noisy.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## oKo

nazrey said:


>


I like how the monorail runs indoor. Fancy.


----------



## Wisarut

ONLY Puytra LRT can run INDOOR ... KL Monorail is still OUTSIDE!


----------



## allurban

Wisarut said:


> ONLY Puytra LRT can run INDOOR ... KL Monorail is still OUTSIDE!


outside, downstairs, and 5-7 minutes walk across a parking lot (through a market) and across a street...

oh, and there are no signs directing you to the monorail or telling you how to get there 

Cheers, m


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> STAR (Sistem Transit Aliran Ringan) LRT 1
> 
> 
> 
> *+*
> 
> PUTRA (Projek Usahasama Transit Ringan Automatik) LRT 2


*=*

RAPID KL (Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd) 










The leading public transport operator in Klang Valley is tasked with providing integrated public transport system to the public.

Rapid KL, short for Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd is a government-owned company which was formed in 2004 as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.

Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.

All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## cayenne

Kuala Lumpur is a beautiful efficient city.The public services are excellent.I hope the malay peoples keep up the good work and develop their country into the 1st world.As a Tamil American , i am more at home in Kuala Lumpur due to a large minority of Tamils who are malay citizens, than in New Delhi, the capital of India.


----------



## Wisarut

Bung Nazrey, Hope that Rapid KL would extend both STAR and PUTRA next tiem I visit KL ...


----------



## nazrey

by kaemena


----------



## harsh1802

Awesome pic there man!


----------



## nazrey

KTM komuter, ERL










raidKL, KTM komuter


----------



## allurban

*Anyone stuck in the Kelana Jaya LRT yesterday?*

Anyone stuck in the Kelana Jaya LRT yesterday?

I was stuck at Kg. Baru for 40 minutes and ironically my destinasi was KLCC :bash: 

It didnt help that people in the train were interfering with the rapidKL ops people, delaying things even further.

Eventually boarded a train back to Dang Wangi and caught the rapidKL shuttle to KLCC.

Methinks that the LRT system is over capacity. Serious investment in expansion is needed. Buy more carriages, please!

Cheers, m

The article below is from the NST.http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/nst/Tuesday/National/20060725083134/Article/local1_html

KUALA LUMPUR: At least 400 passengers were temporarily trapped when three LRT trains stalled in a tunnel running below the city yesterday.

At least four fainted in the crowded trains while Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras (Rapid KL), the service operator, scrambled to rectify a malfunction. 

The trains came to a halt at 6.30pm after a computer glitch disrupted the services. Agitated passengers forced open the doors to get out after 30 minutes of waiting for help.

S. Ganesan, 47, who was travelling to Kuala Lumpur City Centre, said passengers were told the technical problem was being rectified via the communication system. However, they prised open the doors using an axe kept in a glass box for emergencies.

"Our train stopped in the tunnel between the Pasar Seni and Masjid Jamek stations. After we got the doors open, we walked along the tracks until we reached the Masjid Jamek station," he said.

Another passenger, who wanted to be known only as Vidya, 35, said she was disappointed help took so long to come.

"I realised something was wrong when the train was moving slower than normal. They should have stopped the train at the station to let the passengers out rather than allow it to continue its journey. 

"It was hot and I started to sweat. It became unbearable especially for those who were standing," she said. 

Two other trains on the north-bound track of the Kelana Jaya Line, formerly known as Putra LRT, stopped between the Masjid Jamek and Dang Wangi stations.

Jalan Hang Tuah Fire and Rescue Department operations commander Azizan Ismail said about 400 passengers from the three trains had got out when firemen arrived at 7pm.

"We helped evacuate the passengers who were still in the tunnel," he said, adding that five fire engines, three rapid reaction units and 57 firemen responded.

The four people who fainted due to heat exhaustion were given first aid treatment.

It was learnt that the disruption occurred when the main computer screen at the control headquarters indicated a "missing" train along the 29km line.

This resulted in major stations along the line — Masjid Jamek, KLCC, Ampang Park, KL Sentral and Bangsar — closing their doors to passengers to prevent overcrowding while the problem was being identified. Passengers returning home from work were stranded at all 24 stations.

Rapid KL senior corporate manager Katherine Chew said the Rapid KL special response team took about 30 minutes to rectify the problem.

Services resumed at 7.30pm on the south-bound track at irregular intervals before returning to normal at 9pm on both tracks.


----------



## nazrey

*Residents can apply for bus stops*
Tuesday July 25, 2006
By CHOW HOW BAN
TheStar

KUALA Lumpur residents can request for bus stops to be built in their neighbourhood by writing in to City Hall’s Urban Transportation Department. 

“There is sufficient budget to build new bus stops but the department will have to consider the location and suitability of the facility before approving such projects,” said department technician Zani Zaid Md Tahir. 

“We have two designs of bus stops that are already outdated. We are in the process of upgrading the old bus stops but we cannot change all of them. 

“Priority will be given to those that are really dilapidated,” he said during a visit to a newly-built bus stop in East Road, Jinjang Utara.

The bus stop costing RM10,000 was built by City Hall. It will now be used by residents, especially those from the Taman Wahyu 1 PPR. 

Initially, residents had asked for the bus stop to be built nearer to the PPR’s entrance but the department felt that the location was unsuitable as it would have obstructed some shops in the area. 

On March 22, the residents requested for the facility through the Kepong Gerakan Youth division. 

The bus stop was approved by the department on June 18 and the project was completed within five weeks. 

Zani said although most of the bus stops in the city were built by City Hall, some were funded and built by developers in the area where there were a shortage of bus stops. 

He said the department would conduct surveys from time to time to see whether old bus stops needed to be upgraded in view of an increase in population in the area. 

On unused bus stops, Zani Zaid said that could not be avoided as the bus service provider which used to utilise them was no longer plying the area because the routes were incurring losses. 

Kepong Gerakan Youth division chief Lau Hoi Keong urged residents not to park their vehicles in front of the bus stop as public buses needed adequate space to drop off and pick up passengers. 

He said he had highlighted to the department complaints of unlit bus stops and the department had assured him that it was doing its best to reinstate electricity supply to the units. 

On complaints about the lack of bus service at the densely-populated Taman Fadason flats, he said he would write to Rapid KL and the Commercial Vehicles Licensing Board to request for public transport service in the area.


----------



## Wisarut

LRT commuters in stalled train ignored
By Shalina Azhar
Malaysiakini Jul 25, 06 2:51pm 


I refer to the reports today in various newspapers of the passengers trapped in the Putra LRT trains yesterday evening. I really take offence with the statements by the Jalan Hang Tuah Fire and Rescue Department and Rapid KL's senior corporate manager who were not truthful and glossed over the exact details of the event.

Services did not resume at 7.30pm, It could not have as for us stuck between the Masjid Jamek and Dang Wangi stations, we only got out of the train at 7.40pm. 


Firemen did not rescue us at 7pm, This only happened at 7.40pm. 


For the train stuck between Pasar Seni and Masjid Jamek, the firemen did not rescue the passengers. The passengers pried open the doors themselves. I know because my colleague was in that train.


The trains did not stall for only 30 minutes. We were stuck in the train for one hour and 10 minutes. 


How dare the senior corporate manager say that it was a technical glitch? Technical glitches are when the trains stop moving for 10 minutes. This was a whole system failure.

I am extremely upset that none of the news reports came down hard on Rapid KL for such a traumatic event for a lot of us. The staff were rude and brusque after the whole ordeal. 

How difficult is it to make an announcement to the affected customers? How can a big company like RapidKL that manages the LRT lines not know how to communicate with its passengers? 

I was on the 6.30pm Putra LRT train when it stopped moving between the Masjid Jamek and Dang Wangi stations. Incidences of the trains stalling, especially after a downpour, are normal. Regular commuters even expect it. 

But yesterday was different. At the Masjid Jamek station before boarding, after waiting for 10 minutes at the platform, there was an announcement that they were experiencing technical difficulties and that trains will move slower than usual. When the next train did come along at 6.30pm, passengers moved in. But I grew a tad concerned when I overheard two RapidKL staff saying that it would be risky ride on that particular train. 

True enough, hardly had the train moved for two minutes when it stalled. Over the next one hour, there were at least three announcements, beseeching passengers to be patient with their ‘technical glitches’ and that train will start moving shortly. This only served to anger passengers even more as the train had been immobilised for the past 30 minutes. 

And to make matters worse, there were no phone signals. Everyone was either frantically trying to call or SMS out, but to no avail. Passengers were getting agitated and were trying to pry open the doors and break the windows. 

Fifty minutes into this ordeal, the power went off and we were all plunged into darkness and left without any air. That’s when passengers started getting panicky. Just when I was feeling lightheaded myself, one of the doors was pried open by a fireman. 

No explanations, no representatives from RapidKL to assist the passengers. When we made it back to the Masjid Jamek station, the shutters were down, as with all the ticketing machines. Not a single kind comforting word from any of the RapidKL staff. 

I finally made it back home at 10.30pm, turning a 30-minute commute into four hours. 

My questions to SPNB therefore are:

What is the SoP (standard operating procedure) for emergencies? 


What is the response time for such emergencies? Should you not be rescuing passengers after only a few minutes? 


What are the steps being taken to ensure that this does not happen again?
How can passengers communicate with the control room when all the mechanisms to do so in the train do not serve their purpose? We were pressing the red button and smashing the glass and yet nobody got back to us. 

I am angry. And fearful. Why can’t Malaysian companies really think of the many lives that are in their hands daily and do everything in their power to safeguard it? 

Customer service is not just about smiling faces and a friendly approach. It is about the value and worth attached to each and every customer. 

And I detest knowing that Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad, which owns RapidKL, thinks that my life is expendable.


----------



## nazrey

-edited-


----------



## mrtfreak

Hmmm, bad PR for RapidKL. Were any of the trains damaged? And what time did the service resume, if at all? Hope RapidKL has some sense to give those people affected refunds.


----------



## nazrey

KTM commuter 
by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

rapid KL


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Central railway station










Budget taxi @ central railway station


----------



## nazrey

Bangi Station
by hafizi79 of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

by hafizi79 of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## Nick L




----------



## ethan

allurban said:


> outside, downstairs, and 5-7 minutes walk across a parking lot (through a market) and across a street...
> 
> oh, and there are no signs directing you to the monorail or telling you how to get there
> 
> Cheers, m


The parking lot will be turn into a shopping mall and Monorail will be extended to Mid Valley. Maybe after that it will not be bad anymore.


----------



## allurban

*Transnasional double decker bus service from KL-Klang*

Transnasional is operating a double-deck bus service from KL to Klang

There are stops at Batu 10 and Asia Jaya LRT station.

This is the same bus route as the new RapidKL E4 express 

Cheers, m


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Express Rail Link Celebrates 4th Anniversary* 
2006











Kuala Lumpur: Express Rail Link (ERL) celebrated its 4th Anniversary in its home ground at the KL City Air Terminal (KL CAT). Teaming up with Kumpulan Karangkraft in their search for the new Dewi Remaja, ERL added a touch of glamour by selecting its very own brand ambassador- Duta Remaja ERL 2006 from among the 22 contestants who vied for the Dewi Remaja crown. 
Before the start of the event, guests were treated to a brief parade of ERL’s Kebaya Batik uniform by its female front-line staff. This Kebaya uniform by local designer Azizul Ahmad will be donned by ERL female staff for all official functions.

Speaking at the celebration, Dr Aminuddin Adnan, CEO said,” You may ask what ERL & Dewi Remaja have in common - We are both young, enthusiastic, vibrant, and ready to surge ahead. Leveraging on Brand Ambassadors does help to elevate the image of a product or service.” He added,” The Brand Ambassador will help us to publicise ERL’s future developments and enhancements to our products and services, such as our free-porter service, our VIP service and the Discover Putrajaya Package.”

With the added value to services at KL CAT and with KLIA Ekspres offering seamless city-to-airport transfers, Dr Aminuddin called on more airlines to take advantage of the convenience of city check-in and airport transfer for their passengers. He continued, “With our check-out facility set to come on stream by early 2008, KL CAT will play an even more significant role in the seamless travel experience.” 

Dr Aminuddin also registered the company’s achievement in hitting the highest number of passengers carried per day of 17,408 passengers on the first day of the Malaysian F1 Grand Prix. He also made mentioned of the company’s milestone in having transported its 10 Millionth passengers. This milestone was celebrated in the presence of Deputy Prime Minister, YAB Dato’ Seri Najib Tun Razak in November 2005.

During lunch, a simple cake cutting ceremony was officiated by Dr Aminuddin together with Tuan Hj Hussamuddin Yaacub (Group Managing Director Kumpulan Karangkraf), Puan Emylia Rosnaida (Actress & Winner of ERL’s 10 Millionth Passenger contest), En. AC Mizal (Actor, Singer, Host of live show), En Yusop Jaridi (Asistant General Manager Customer Services Malaysia Airlines), Cik. Farida Hanim Hj. Abdul Rahman (Station Supervisor Royal Brunei Airlines), En Fauzi Abdul Aziz (Station Manager Cathay Pacific). Guests were also entertained by D’Cat, ERL’s very own in-house rock band.

After lunch when the scores were tabulated, Ms Ivy Lee Win Sin, 22, from Selangor was crowned Duta Remaja ERL 2006 by Puan Emylia amidst cheers and applauds from the audience. Her prizes included one year unlimited travel on the KLIA Ekspres, and a 3D/2N stay at the Tanjung Jara Beach Resort for 2.

Later 22 children from an orphanage, who were special guests at the 4th Anniversary celebration, were treated to a ride on the KLIA Ekspres together with the contestants and the newly crowned Duta Remaja ERL 2006.

Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERLSB), the concessionaire for the high speed KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit train services was launched by Tun Mahathir,the former Prime Minister, on 13 April 2002. The KL CAT’s city centre check-in facilities and fast connection to the airport have today become necessary conveniences for many travellers.


----------



## allurban

update said:


> SPN orders 22 new trains for Kelana Jaya line
> By Jimmy Yeow
> 
> Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPN) is buying 22 new trains comprising 88 cars with an option for 13 more trains (52 cars) in a multi-million-ringgit deal, as part of the Klang Valley public transport network expansion.
> 
> The new trains would be acquired from an internationally backed consortium, according to a statement by SPN on Oct 11 announcing the agreement-signing ceremony scheduled for Oct 13.
> 
> When contacted, an SPN official declined to disclose details of the deal. The new train sets are for the Kelana Jaya line, which is the former Putra LRT line.
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak is expected to witness the signing of the deal. In August, Najib unveiled plans for the extension of the LRT lines in the Klang Valley that include the Kelana Jaya, Seri Petaling and Ampang lines as part of a RM10 billion expansion of the Klang Valley public transport network.
> 
> Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd, the company tasked with providing an integrated public transport system in the Klang Valley incorporating rail and bus services, operates the 29km Kelana Jaya line linking Depot Subang to Terminal Putra in Gombak.
> 
> The Kelana Jaya line will be extended to Bandar Sunway, Subang Jaya and USJ while the Seri Petaling Line will link Puchong.
> 
> The current Kelana Jaya line uses the state-of-the-art driverless system by Advanced Rapid Transit Mark II technology from Canada. It has a proven record of very high performance specification in North America and Europe and is designed to meet the demands of a modern city like Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Najib will also witness the launch of SPN’s new logo and the signing of a corporate diploma programme in Passenger Transport Management with UiTM.


HooorraaayyyY! Finally some good news for RapidKL.

4 car trains will make a huge difference on the KJ line. Now if they can resolve the breakdowns on the KJ lines, then things will be great.

Cheers, m


----------



## forrestcat

SO it seems SPNB will buy those coaches from abroad instead of manufacturing them locally as the stated in 2004.But I believe there'll be delays if they do try to produce them locally... :dunno: ...however, I do hope SPNB would someday manufacture LRT coaches locallly when they are ready in the future.


----------



## allurban

forrestcat said:


> SO it seems SPNB will buy those coaches from abroad instead of manufacturing them locally as the stated in 2004.But I believe there'll be delays if they do try to produce them locally... :dunno: ...however, I do hope SPNB would someday manufacture LRT coaches locallly when they are ready in the future.


The consortium is Bombardier-Hartasuma and about 30% of the components will be assembled locally.

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2006/10/14/nation/15729565&sec=nation


Cheers, m


----------



## allurban

*Going nowhere fast - lesson for Malaysia*

http://society.guardian.co.uk/localgovt/story/0,,1886483,00.html

Thisarticle, _Going Nowhere Fast_, in the Guardian Newspaper, describes traffic congestion in Manchester, UK from 20 years of degreulation and privatization of the industry.

These are the exact same problems being faced in malaysia. The resemblances are striking, just swap the location from Manchester to Penang

Cheers, m


----------



## allurban

*just rode the newest of RapidKL buses*

I noticed recently that RapidKL is not running any of the older (white colour) buses in the Subang Jaya area.

So, a good move on their part. Im glad that their fleet is being updated for Subang and USJ.

I rode the latest, newest bus yesterday, on Route 623 (Kelana Jaya LRT feeder bus to Sunway and Subang). 

The previous "new" buses that were introduced in September were from Higer (from China). 

This latest bus is from another Chinese company, Wuxi An Yuan and the model name is AYVIP. 
It is noticably different because the roof Air Conditioner unit is at the front of the bus.

See www.busandcoachinternational.com for more info (the ads for the manufacturer and this webpage are on the backs of all the seats).

Anyways, this bus was fairly comfortable, although the seats are 100% moulded plastic. 

Inside it has a GPS system (not operating) as well as a pixel board that has time information, temperature information, and positive messages scrolling repeatedly.

I think that when the GPS is operating, this board will show the route information and information about the next stop and available buses at the next stop.

Cheers, m


----------



## ignoramus

*KUALA LUMPUR | Train Dangles 25m Above Ground*

*Star-LRT Coach Overshoots Track*










KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 27 (Bernama) -- One of the Star-LRT coaches overshot the concrete embankment and dangled almost 25 metres above ground level as the train pulled up at the last stop at the Sentul Timur station here early this morning.

There were no passengers in the six coaches when the incident occurred at 7.11am.

Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd corporate communications division senior manager Katherine Chew, when met at the scene, said the city's Star-LRT services were not affected.

"It is too early to say what actually happened and our engineers are investigating whether it was caused by technical glitches or human error," she said.

She said that after the initial investigation, the officers would decide how to lift the coach from the embankment.

The mishap happened in the wake of the much-publicised incident on Oct 6 in which the Putra-LRT services were disrupted for nearly 10 hours following a technical glitch.

When contacted by Bernama, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said he had directed the operator of Star-LRT, Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd, to submit a comprehensive report on the matter to him.

"I want them to submit a report to me... it has to be specific, identifying what was the cause of the incident and who is to be blamed. I want it as soon as possible," he said.

The minister said he did not know the details of the incident except that the preliminary report stated that there were no injuries sustained nor was the system disrupted.

"Thank God there were no injuries and the system was not disrupted. Anyway, I want the report to be ready soon," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## mr.x

this isn't automated right?


----------



## mrtfreak

mr.x said:


> this isn't automated right?


Yep. STAR is manually operated, so therefore I think it should've been human error. Thank goodness there were no injuries. This reminds me a LOT of Spider-man 2.


----------



## Alargule

You watched too many movies.

Should this fit in the "Whoops", "I didn't do it" or "What do you mean, that extension hasn't been built yet?" category?


----------



## forrestcat

WTF!!!!!!! :doh: 

Things seem to be going crazy with KL's LRTs recently.


----------



## forrestcat

More pics from an utusan article,the article's it's in Malay so no point posting it here.


----------



## allurban

That's 3 major problems in only 5 months....serious concerns with the quality of operations at SPNB

Prasarana (SPNB-National Infrastructure Company) and RapidKL have certainly got some explaining to do.







[/
Not to mention, if you look at the pic forrestcat just posted, it seems like there are no barriers to stop the train at the end of the guideway...it looks like a regular bridge railing.....I know there is a buffer but it is may have been weakly designed

Some quotes from the article in the Star http://www.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2006/10/28/nation/15849450&sec=nation&focus=1

"A TNB (National Power Co) worker close to the scene said it was fortunate that the train did not fall off completely because there was an electricity substation underneath the stabling area.

“If it had struck the substation, it would probably have exploded,” he said." 

and 

"Yesterday’s incident was the latest in a spate of problems affecting Kuala Lumpur's LRT system. 

A computer glitch on July 24 caused trains on the Kelana Jaya Line, formerly Putra-LRT, to stall. 

About a month later, services were disrupted due to flooding at the unused Seri Rampai station on the Kelana Jaya Line. 

On Oct 6, services between Masjid Jamek and Terminal Putra, also on the Kelana Jaya line, were disrupted for 10 hours when a train stalled near Damai station." 


Cheers, m


----------



## forrestcat

There was a barrier but it fell of the embankment :doh: .


----------



## allurban

forrestcat said:


> There was a barrier but it fell of the embankment :doh: .


eek

Since the LRT is elevated...having the train fall of the end of the guideway is not a good thing....so all would expect/hope that the barrier would be strong enough to stop a fast moving train......

It seems like this barrier wasnt strong enough to stop a slow moving train....Would it be too much to hope that barrier would be strong enough to stop a slow moving train? 

Crazy...and methinks someone is losing his job over this incident

Cheers, m


----------



## forrestcat

Is it possible that some automated fail face mechanism reacted to prevent the train from plunging from the embankment completely? TNB did say that the power station below the embankment would explode if it did.

Malaysia is lucky to have averted such a disaster?

Would an automated LRT system cause an incident like this? I have red that some automated LRTs do sometimes miss stations due to computer glitches?


----------



## mrtfreak

Alargule said:


> You watched too many movies.


I'm a media student. What do you expect me to watch? 

I dunno, usually there should be a power trip forrestcat. That means a gap in the 3rd rail so that in case of over shooting power would go out temporarily. But yeah, the buffer is meant to stop slow moving trains only and not fast moving trains. I suppose this would have been a case of the train moving a a higher speed than the buffer was designed to handle. I think they need to probably lengthen the over run track a little and provide no 3rd rail for power and probably some mechanism that could absorb the impact and slow down a train.

I've never heard of an automated system overshooting a station but undershooting I've seen.


----------



## chico_pastor

Wow!
A HUGE human error we must say!
And lots of luck for being stucked in that position...!


----------



## brianlee

Not to be insulting or mean or anything but KL has had quite a few such major LRT accidents recently and this may damage the honour of being a world-class transport system and ruin the confidence in the users that the system is safe and reliable. Furthermore the recent increase in incidents regarding the safety of the LRT has happened in such a short period. I think someone should do something, perhaps the government or RapidKL itself.


----------



## mrtfreak

brianlee said:


> Not to be insulting or mean or anything but KL has had quite a few such major LRT accidents recently and this may damage the honour of being a world-class transport system and ruin the confidence in the users that the system is safe and reliable. Furthermore the recent increase in incidents regarding the safety of the LRT has happened in such a short period. I think someone should do something, perhaps the government or RapidKL itself.


They are trying. Especially so in recent years and the network has expanded well for KL over the years. Mistakes do happen, ever operator will face such challenges at times. They just take different forms. And if commuting by rail is a daily routine, I'd think that the commuters would not be affected so adversely simply because they have no choice.  And I'm sure that the government and associated authorities will look into the matter seriously as such an incident could endanger lives and lead to legal suits.


----------



## forrestcat

brianlee said:


> Not to be insulting or mean or anything but KL has had quite a few such major LRT accidents recently and this may damage the honour of being a world-class transport system and ruin the confidence in the users that the system is safe and reliable. Furthermore the recent increase in incidents regarding the safety of the LRT has happened in such a short period. I think someone should do something, perhaps the government or RapidKL itself.


Errr....are computer glitches considered MAJOR accidents...


----------



## nazrey

*Foreign expert to help solve LRT service woes*
Monday October 30, 2006
By SIMON KHOO
TheStar











MAKING HIS MARK: Chan signing a plaque to mark the opening of the Hin Ann Association building in Kuantan.


KUANTAN: A foreign consultant will be appointed soon to conduct a comprehensive audit of the condition of the light rail transit’s rolling stock, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said. 

He said the ministry was looking at hiring a consultant from Germany or from another European country which had expertise and vast experience in the field. 

“As the minister, I cannot accept the fact that three incidents involving the LRT system had occurred within a period of three months. 

“These are no longer isolated incidents although no human casualties were involved,” he said after opening the Hin Ann Association building here yesterday.

On Friday, a coach of the Rapid KL Ampang LRT Line (formerly known as Star-LRT) overshot the end of its track and ended up dangling about 25m above the ground near the Sentul Timur station. 

The Kelana Jaya Line (formerly Putra-LRT) also experienced disruption to its services twice over the past three months, leaving thousands of passengers stranded. 

Chan said a preliminary report on the latest incident would be submitted to him today. 

“I will make the report public as it is a matter of public interest. Action will be taken if human negligence is found to be the cause,” he said, adding that those responsible could be charged under the Railways Act 1991. 

Chan said the ministry viewed the matter seriously as it might affect public confidence in the LRT services. 

“Let this be a reminder to the operating firms not to take things for granted. 

“We will not compromise on the safety aspects,” he said. 

Chan said the LRT services would still operate as usual and assured the public that the system was “up and working well.” 

“As a responsible government, we must take pro-active measures now and not after a tragedy happens,” he said. 

Chan said the Government would still proceed with the expansion plans involving the LRT system as part of the country’s agenda to improve the public transportation system.


----------



## Alargule

mrtfreak said:


> I'm a media student. What do you expect me to watch?


Hey, that's great! I was, too, and recently graduated. Always thought the combination of media student and rail fan was rather unique...


----------



## allurban

When did RapidKL start painting the STARline trains with the red and black livery?

Cheers, m


----------



## brianlee

forrestcat said:


> Errr....are computer glitches considered MAJOR accidents...


It actually depends on the effects of the computer glitches. In this case, the Star LRT in KL is not fully automatic like the Putra LRT or the Northeast Line in Singapore.

In Singapore, there were a few incidents regarding computer glitches in two of Singapore's transit system. The was an accident on the Bukit Panjang LRT Line that happened in 2000 where a train car rammed head-on into another car parked at a station, causing a few injuries. To me this is considered quite major.

There have been one or two minor techincal flaws on Singapore's NEL system where the trains came to a halt for minutes but this have been classified as minor and the system was up and running not long later...

On the Putra LRT, two major accidents on the 24th July and 6th Oct have severely affected and once resulted in a shut down of the entire line. Hundreds were trapped in the trains underground and it wasn't until much later that firemen arrived to pry open the doors and evacuate the trains. Some train passengers were so frantic that they broke open windows and pried open the doors themselves in order for a breath of air. If I'm not wrong, 4 fainted... Do you find this major?


----------



## hkskyline

*Report: Foreign consultant to help probe Kuala Lumpur railway mishaps *
29 October 2006

KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) - The government will appoint a European consultant to help investigate a spate of incidents that have shaken public confidence in a light rail transit system in Malaysia's biggest city, a news report said Sunday. 

On Friday, a train on Kuala Lumpur's light rail transit system overshot the end of the track and ended up with half of a coach dangling 25 meters (80 feet) above ground. Only the driver was on board and nobody was injured. 

"We can't wait for another more serious incident to happen before taking action," Transport Minister Chan Kong Choy was quoted by national news agency Bernama as saying. 

On Oct. 6, a train stalled, halting services on one track for 10 hours. Floods disrupted services at one station on Aug. 23, stranding some 5,000 commuters there for an hour. A computer glitch on July 24 caused trains on a main line to stall. 

Consultants from Germany and other European countries have been shortlisted to help the Railway Department investigate the cause of Malaysia's light rail problems and decide what action should be taken against those responsible, Chan was cited as saying. 

He urged train operators to ensure that their staff are well-skilled and efficient. 

Chan and railway officials could not be reached for comment Sunday. 

The government recently allocated 10 billion ringgit (US$2.7 billion; euro2.1 billion) to improve urban public transportation to help ease traffic congestion and ease pressure on car users from rising oil prices. 

Only 16 percent of Kuala Lumpur residents use public transport compared to 60 percent in Seoul, 56 percent in Singapore and 54 percent in Manila, officials have said. 

Earlier this month, the government inked a 1.2 billion ringgit (US$333 million; euro262 million) deal to buy 35 light rail transit trains from a consortium led by a subsidiary of Canada's Bombardier Inc. to boost the light rail transit system in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## forrestcat

Yes,the technical glitches unfortunately occurred too frequent these past months.hno: with the Putra LRTs .I may have been a bit defensive when the word 'major' were used to describe these technical glitches,I interpret major accidents would involve death and serious casualties rather several people fainting but these incidents must be handled seriously by SPNB.


----------



## Chad

OMG....not safe not safe...


----------



## nazrey

Thank you SPIDERMAN ...! et:


----------



## Bitxofo

forrestcat said:


> More pics from an utusan article,the article's it's in Malay so no point posting it here.


Oh, my God! :eek2:
Any injured?
:?


----------



## forrestcat

No one in the train during the incident,only the driver.


----------



## forrestcat

*LRT overshoots end station*
28 Oct 2006


KUALA LUMPUR: This was the sight that greeted LRT commuters at the Sentul Timur station early yesterday.

The station was closed for more than 20 minutes after this empty train derailed at the stabling area just after 7am.

The train had stopped at the end station when it overshot the stabling area and crashed into the buffer stop and parapet wall.

The crash caused half of one coach to derail and dangle off the track, about 5m above ground level.

The road below was immediately cordoned off and traffic was re-routed until the train was pulled back to safety using two heavy-duty cranes.

Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd corporate communications division senior manager Katherine Chew said that the city’s Star-LRT services were not affected, and investigations to ascertain the cause of the incident are under way.


----------



## nazrey

*ERL sees 10% growth in passenger traffic in ‘07*
By Isabelle Francis


Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) expects a 10% increase in daily passenger volume next year, boosted by higher tourist arrivals in conjunction with Visit Malaysia Year 2007.

Its chief executive officer Aminuddin Adnan said the KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit currently handled 6,000 passengers daily. Tourism Ministry has estimated 20.1 million tourist arrivals next year.

He said the growth would mainly be driven by transit passengers, which currently account for 20% to 30% of the estimated 40,000 passengers arriving at Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) daily.
















From left: Aminuddin with Malaysia Airport Holdings Bhd MD Datuk Seri Bashir Ahmad Abdul Majid at the KLIA Ekspres VIP Service
Aminuddin was speaking to reporters in Kuala Lumpur on Dec 4 at ERL’s KLIA Ekspres VIP Service Celebration of New Partnership.

He said ERL’s KLIA Ekspres VIP Service, a door-to-door executive limousine transfer between KLIA and city centre hotels, now receives 1,000 bookings monthly.

The KLIA Ekspres VIP Service hotel partners are JW Marriott, Ritz Carlton, The Westin Kuala Lumpur, The Regent Hotel, Park Royal and Impiana Hotel.

ERL’s shareholders are YTL Corporation Bhd, Lembaga Tabung Haji and Trisilco Equity Sdn Bhd with 50%, 40% and 10% interest, respectively.

*ERL Signs On Four More Partner Hotels For KLIA Ekspres VIP Service*

December 04, 2006 19:50 PM
KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 4 (Bernama) -- Express Rail Link (ERL), the operator of the KLIA Ekspres and the KLIA Transit high-speed train services, Monday signed on four new partner hotels for its KLIA EKSPRES VIP Service.

They are The Westin Kuala Lumpur, The Regent Kuala Lumpur, Park Royal Kuala Lumpur and Impiana Hotel.

The KLIA Ekspres VIP Service was introduced in August 2004 for KLIA Ekspres customers who would like to have a door-to-door hassle-free high speed train and executive limousine transfer between KLIA and their city centre hotel.

The JW Marriott & The Ritz-Carlton Kuala Lumpur were founding partner hotels of this service.

For a fee of RM100, a passenger arriving in KLIA will be paged and greeted by ERL staff upon arrival at the Baggage Reclaim Hall, assisted with baggage, and escorted all the way onboard the train to KL Sentral by the company's "flying porter" service and transferred to their hotels in a limousine.

ERL Chief Executive Officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said from a humble start of about 300 passengers a month, the KLIA Ekspres VIP Service has been registering over 1,000 bookings per month now, with many of them repeat customers.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## pedang

*KUALA LUMPUR | Double-decker buses for tourists*

*Double-decker boost for tourists to KL*

By YIP YOKE TENG

Tourists can now go to 42 major attractions in Kuala Lumpur in just one bus – KL Hop-On Hop-Off – a uniquely designed, Malaysia's only semi-glass roofed double-decker bus. 

Passengers can stay on for the full circuit, or hop on or off at any of the stops. This one-of-its-kind city tour is complemented by on-board commentary in eight languages. 

The bus was unveiled by Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor yesterday at the Malaysian Tourism Centre in Kuala Lumpur.










Also present were Dewan Rakyat Speaker Tan Sri Ramli Ngah Talib, Raja Puan Sri Noora Ashikin Raja Abdullah, City Hall deputy director of development Zulkifli Ibrahim, Elang Wah Sdn Bhd executive director Toh Muda Rizal Ashram Tan Sri Ramli and managing director Syed Azhar Syed Nadzir. 

Elang Wah is the first company granted the permission to operate the tourist bus. The company also built the body of the buses. 

“The KL Hop-On Hop-Off bus service will not only improve the quality and convenience of KL's public transportation, but is also an additional tourist attraction that will definitely give tourists a whole new experience,” said Tengku Adnan. 

He said the Government had allocated RM149mil from the 2007 Budget to promote Visit Malaysia Year 2007 in the hope of achieving 20.1 million tourist arrivals and an estimated RM44.5bil tourism income. 

“Therefore, the implementation of the Hop-On Hop-Off city tour is suitable and timely. 

“I believe Elang Wah will ensure that the service will always be there by heeding various aspects like punctuality, cleanliness and friendly service. These are all in line with Tourism Ministry's ‘Malaysia Welcomes The World’ campaign. 

“I hope all Malaysians will be the frontliners to receive guests, so that they will always think and act tourism,” he added. 

Tengku Adnan boarded the bus while Toh Muda Rizal Ashram Tan Sri Ramli and Syed Azhar Syed Nadzir gave explanation on the bus' features. 

Syed Azhar said the tourist bus service was planned since four years ago. 

For a start, four buses will be operating now while two other buses will be added in by April. 

“We target 500 passengers per day and the number should increase by day,” he said. 

The bus installed with disabled friendly features will operate from 8.30am to 8.30pm every day. It goes to major attractions and main hotels in Kuala Lumpur through 22 stops at 30-minute intervals. 

Tickets valid for 24 hours are priced at RM38 each for adults (RM32 each for group purchase of five and above), RM17 for students, senior citizens and disabled persons. Children under five can board the bus for free. 

Mykad holders can enjoy the tour at promotional rate of RM19 per person during the school holidays. 

Tickets can be bought on the bus and from travel agents, major hotels, official agents that display the logo or through the internet at www.myhoponhopoff. com 

Elang Wah Sdn Bhd can be contacted at 03-2691 1382 or email [email protected]


----------



## pedang

KL Hop On-Hop Off Buses
Taking in KL the easy way

BY the middle of next month, tourists will be able to go sightseeing in Kuala Lumpur by taking the KL Hop On-Hop Off buses, the latest product introduced to boost tourism in the city. 



















KL mayor Datuk Ruslin Hasan introduced the double-decker bus to the media on Thursday prior to a KL Tourism Action Council's advisory board meeting at Renaissance Hotel Kuala Lumpur.

The bus was developed by Elang Wah Sdn Bhd and will be operated by the company.
Elang Wah Sdn Bhd managing director Syed Azhar Syed Nadzir said four buses would be rolled out for a three-week test run and tourists would be able to use them in the middle or at the end of next month.

(From left) Ruslin, Syed Azhar and City Hall advisory board members Ooi Saw Choo and Datuk Dr M. Thambirajah taking a closer look at the double-decker KL Hop On-Hop Off bus during the unveiling ceremony at Renaissance Hotel recently.“It is the first ever hop-on and hop-off bus service in Malaysia. This is certainly not new in Europe and America. We use the concept to suit the Malaysian environment and believe that this service is good for KL and the Visit Malaysia Year 2007,” he said.

“Hopefully, by April, we will have 10 buses. With the four buses, we estimate (a ridership of) 500 passengers a day and 1,500 passengers a day with 10 buses.”

The bus will connect to about 43 tourist attractions in the city.

The KL Hop On-Hop Off City Tour will run from 8.30am to 8.30pm daily at 30-minute intervals. Passengers can hop on and off as many times as they like at any of the 22 designated stops along the route.

A pre-recorded tour commentary in Malay, English, Mandarin, Hindi, Arabic, Japanese, French and Spanish is available by using headsets on board. The guided tour is designed for tourists to experience the places of interest through stories of the present and past.

The bus will also stop at major hotel areas. Tickets can be bought at a ticket counter to be built in Bukit Bintang, on the bus and over the Internet while hotel and travel agents will act as agents to sell the ticket to their customers.

The tickets, which will allow passengers to use the service the whole day, are priced at RM38 (adult), RM160 (family or group of five) and RM17 (senior citizens, students and the disabled). It will be free for children aged below five.


----------



## pedang

*More pics*


----------



## OshHisham

if they are roofless than it is cool...but what to do..KL always raining in the evening.everyday!!


----------



## pedang

*NEW LRT/MONORAIL LINE* 



johnsonooi said:


> the KL Monorail proposal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare to the FLKIR RUNDING SDN BHD [:?]


----------



## hkth

A new toursit attraction for KL! kay:


----------



## jserradell

Hello

The FLKIR RUNDING SDN BHD map in post 242 looks wonderful!!!

Do you know where can I obtain a more "readable" map? this one is very diffcult to read!!!

thank you very much


----------



## nazrey

*::Kuala Lumpur Public Transport::*









KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.



















The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.



















*Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.

Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.

All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.

Kelana Jaya LRT line










Sri Petaling LRT line










Ampang LRT line



















KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.



















KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.

Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.










From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338247168/































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/4831571760/in/set-72157618208112588/































http://www.flickr.com/photos/qoruna/2919667510/









































































































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafiqos/4572736839/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mongoxmongo/5601118156/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/awe2020/1977576715/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/awe2020/1947171731/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

KTM Komuter Class 81 EMU @ Old KL station










KTM Komuter Class 82 EMU @ Mid Valley










KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU @ Mid Valley










Kepong Sentral KTM Komuter station. (New)
By KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com
from KL Sentral station heading south to Seremban










By KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Once @ KL Central Railway Station


----------



## nazrey

Pictures by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


*KTM to act on ticket counter complaints *
Friday January 12, 2007
By STUART MICHAEL
TheStar


*TICKET counters at 17 KTM Komuter stations in the Klang Valley will stay open until 9pm, or latest 10pm, from Jan 24. *

This announcement was made by KTM Bhd commuter services regional manager (central region) Ali Hanafiah Bujal following a StarMetro report on Jan 10 on the difficulty faced by commuters in buying tickets after 5.30pm. 

Many commuters have complained about the 5.30pm closure of the ticket counters, forcing them to queue up in long lines to buy tickets from the ticket vending machines. Sometimes, even these machines are out of order. Missing trains while waiting in line adds to their misery. 

According to Ali, the ticketing counters at 17 commuter stations have been closing at 5.30pm as they were each manned by only one staff member. 

The stations are Kampung Raja Uda, Telok Gadong, Telok Pulai, Bukit Badak, Padang Jawa, Batu Tiga, Setia Jaya, Seri Setia, Kampung Dato Harun, Jalan Templer, Petaling, Angkasapuri, Salak Selatan, Bangi, Batang Benar, Klo and Seputih 

“We have been receiving feedback from the public regarding this and were in the process of taking action. 

“We will work out the problem in stages so that ticket counters are open till 9pm,” added Ali. 

KTMB corporate communications manager Shahriza Embi advised commuters who travel regularly to buy weekly or monthly tickets as this was more convenient. 

The reason she gave for the early closure of the ticketing counters at the 17 commuter stations was these stations’ low passenger count.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang LRT line


*Plan For LRT Line From Kota Damansara To Cheras *
09-11-2006 


KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 9 (Bernama) -- The government's plan to expand the light rail transit (LRT) system in the Klang Valley includes the introduction of a new Putra LRT line from Kota Damansara to Cheras, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said Thursday.

"The existing Putra LRT line which terminates at Kelana Jaya will have an extension to Subang Jaya and USJ, while the Star LRT line that ends at Bukit Jalil will be extended to Puchong," he said.

Replying to Ir Hasni Mohammad (BN-Pontian) in the Dewan Rakyat, he added that the KTM Komuter line which terminates at Sentul would be extended to Batu Caves.

Chan also said that the Express Rail Link (ERL) project, which provides service from KL Sentral to the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA), was built under a privatisation arrangement at a cost of RM1.2 billion, fully financed by a private developer.

"In return, the government drew up a 30-year concession agreement with the joint-venture company under the build, operate and transfer concept," he said.

However, he added, the cost of land acquisition for the project was borne fully by the government, and that RM26.07 million had been paid out between 2001 and 2005.

To a query raised by Dr Wee Ka Siong (BN-Ayer Hitam), Chan said he would personally look into complaints that air passengers who do not use the ERL to get to the airport would not be allowed to check-in at KL Sentral.

He said the government encouraged air passengers going to KLIA by the ERL to check-in at KL Sentral.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.


*ERL sees 10% growth in passenger traffic in ‘07*
By Isabelle Francis
04-12-2006

Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) expects a 10% increase in daily passenger volume next year, boosted by higher tourist arrivals in conjunction with Visit Malaysia Year 2007.

Its chief executive officer Aminuddin Adnan said the KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit currently handled 6,000 passengers daily. Tourism Ministry has estimated 20.1 million tourist arrivals next year.

He said the growth would mainly be driven by transit passengers, which currently account for 20% to 30% of the estimated 40,000 passengers arriving at Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) daily.

From left: Aminuddin with Malaysia Airport Holdings Bhd MD Datuk Seri Bashir Ahmad Abdul Majid at the KLIA Ekspres VIP Service
Aminuddin was speaking to reporters in Kuala Lumpur on Dec 4 at ERL’s KLIA Ekspres VIP Service Celebration of New Partnership.

He said ERL’s KLIA Ekspres VIP Service, a door-to-door executive limousine transfer between KLIA and city centre hotels, now receives 1,000 bookings monthly.

The KLIA Ekspres VIP Service hotel partners are JW Marriott, Ritz Carlton, The Westin Kuala Lumpur, The Regent Hotel, Park Royal and Impiana Hotel.

ERL’s shareholders are YTL Corporation Bhd, Lembaga Tabung Haji and Trisilco Equity Sdn Bhd with 50%, 40% and 10% interest, respectively.

*ERL Signs On Four More Partner Hotels For KLIA Ekspres VIP Service*

December 04, 2006 19:50 PM
KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 4 (Bernama) -- Express Rail Link (ERL), the operator of the KLIA Ekspres and the KLIA Transit high-speed train services, Monday signed on four new partner hotels for its KLIA EKSPRES VIP Service.

They are The Westin Kuala Lumpur, The Regent Kuala Lumpur, Park Royal Kuala Lumpur and Impiana Hotel.

The KLIA Ekspres VIP Service was introduced in August 2004 for KLIA Ekspres customers who would like to have a door-to-door hassle-free high speed train and executive limousine transfer between KLIA and their city centre hotel.

The JW Marriott & The Ritz-Carlton Kuala Lumpur were founding partner hotels of this service.

For a fee of RM100, a passenger arriving in KLIA will be paged and greeted by ERL staff upon arrival at the Baggage Reclaim Hall, assisted with baggage, and escorted all the way onboard the train to KL Sentral by the company's "flying porter" service and transferred to their hotels in a limousine.

ERL Chief Executive Officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said from a humble start of about 300 passengers a month, the KLIA Ekspres VIP Service has been registering over 1,000 bookings per month now, with many of them repeat customers.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*KL City Air Terminal (KLCAT)
Terminal Udara KL*

Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) or Sentral Kuala Lumpur is the main railway station of Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. Opened on April 16, 2001, it was built to replace the old Kuala Lumpur Railway Station, a colonial-era landmark which remains open for commuter trains only. KL Sentral is the largest train station in Southeast Asia.

KL Sentral was designed as an intermodal transportation hub. Most of Kuala Lumpur's rail-based public transportation serve KL Station while many intercity trains serving Peninsular Malaysia and Singapore begin here.

KL Sentral actually refers to the entire 290,000 square metres of development which was built on the former Keretapi Tanah Melayu marshalling yard in Brickfields. The entire development includes the transportation hub, hotels, office towers, condominiums and shopping malls and is expected to be completed in 2012.

KL Sentral is developed by a consortium made up of Malaysian Resources Corporation Berhad (MRCB), Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) and Pembinaan Redzai Sdn Bhd.
































































Budget Taxi @ KL Sentral


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL buses










A new Rapid KL bus

Rapid KL is also the largest bus operator in the Klang Valley. Currently, there are 98 stage bus routes and 39 feeder bus services which operate from LRT stations. The bus routes operated by Rapid KL were previously operated by Intrakota Komposit Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of DRB-Hicom Bhd; and Cityliner Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Park May Bhd. In 2005, Rapid KL buses carried around 190,000 passengers daily.

Rapid KL is however not the only public transport operator in Kuala Lumpur and the Klang Valley. Other rail-based services, such as KTM Komuter, KL Monorail, KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit are operated by other companies. There are also many other bus operators such as Metrobus, Len Seng Omnibus Co. Ltd., and Selangor Omnibus Co. Ltd.

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KL Monorail shuttle bus


----------



## nazrey

*Stesen Sentral
KL City Air Terminal (Terminal Udara KL)*







Who Designed the Station?

Designed by *Dr Kisho Kurukawa*, in association with Malaysian consultants, Stesen Sentral Kuala Lumpur is an epitome of a dream well brought to life. The architecture design of the station while being very contemporary and international, also incorporates traditional Islamic motives of a multi-pointed star, which can be seen on the dome and the floor tiles.

The building was developed by KL Sentral Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Malaysia Resources Corporation Berhad (MRCB), a prestigious group of companies which has built a name for itself in "Shaping the Nation's Landscape", via property development and management. Currently managed by Semasa Sentral Sdn Bhd another subsidiary of MRCB, it clearly displays the future of transportation in Malaysia.




























*The Concept *

The concept of KL Sentral is futurist-holistic, and its design reflects this. Cutting-edge technology blends seamlessly with a well-planned layout of spacious plazas, indoor courtyards, sidewalk cafes, shops, restaurants and numerous pedestrian walkways. Throughout, artistically landscaped greenery and buffer zones add to a sense of harmony. The result is a city-within-a-city that provides ultra-modern facilities and amenities yet also promotes emotional and sensorial well-being: a city where life flows efficiently without limitation. 

AT KL Sentral, you can set up your office as well as home. As all you could possibly need is within walking distance of each other, motor traffic is kept to a minimum, creating an atmosphere free from urban noise and pollution. At the same time, the open layout ensures even human traffic is maintained within non-intrusive limits. 

There is a central electrical distribution system for self-sufficient power generation, while civic functions such as waste collection and water supply are managed using the latest, and most efficient, systems.

The Kuala Lumpur Sentral masterplan features a self-contained city concept comprising corporate office towers and business suite, international hotels, luxurious condominiums, a shopping mall and an international exhibition, convention and entertainment center.

These carefully integrated developments are designed to present an environment that is unparalleled in its dynamism and emphasizes the essence of urban living. It is the first city in Malaysia to portray the new characteristic of a global city, where work, live and play co-exist in a harmonic environment.

Award-winning Kisho Kurokawa Associates & Architects, who also designed the main building of the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA), is responsible for this contemporary and international concept of space, light and greenery. Spacious plazas, indoor courtyards, sidewalk cafés, shops, restaurants and pedestrian walkways interspersed with landscaped green buffer zones, create a sense of a harmonious existence, blending functionality with technology and accessibility.

The prime 72-acre freehold commercial and residential environment is built around a world-class transportation hub, Stesen Sentral.

*An Urban Symbiosis*

As in perfectly balanced ecology, a well-planned city should allow resources that nourish its growth to flow through effortlessly. Every element that makes up the body should work together seamlessly. Constantly refining and adding value to each other, yet always maintaining a simple and mutual harmony.

by Vitamin G12


----------



## nazrey

From KLIA > KLCAT by ERL
























stesensentral


----------



## nitzomoe

the stations are really large and bright, good job kl!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


* Special Komuter pass for tourists launched*
Wednesday January 31, 2007
TheStar


KUALA LUMPUR: KTM Bhd has introduced a special tourist pass for travel on KTM Komuter during Visit Malaysia 2007. 

The KTM Komuter Tourist Pass is for unlimited travel on KTM Komuter for one day to any destination within the network. 

KTM marketing manager Mohd Noordin Kimi said travellers could now visit places without the hassle of having to purchase tickets for different destinations. 

“There are a number of interesting places to visit along the Komuter route and the pass is going to make it a lot easier. 

“Tourists will find travelling on the Komuter more convenient than taking taxis and buses,” he said. 

The pass costs RM12 for adults and RM6 for children and senior citizens. Children below four travel free. 

The passes are, however, not valid for travel on board the KTM Intercity trains. 

KTM also announced that it was slashing ticket fares by 25% for travel on its KTM Intercity trains. 

Only tickets purchased at the KTM booth during the three-day Matta Fair (March 16 to 18) will be discounted. The tickets are valid for three months. 

“Many of us have never travelled by train, so why not take this opportunity and experience it for yourself,” Mohd Noordin said. 

For enquiries, call 03-2267 1200.


----------



## nazrey

> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line


Sri Petaling LRT line

This is Bandar Tasik Selatan Rapid KL. Picture taken afternoon on Saturday. Everyone lining up to get their tickets from the counter because the machine is not working. The queue is a little longer to the right, outside of the station. 
by Vincent Pang


----------



## ignoramus

nazrey said:


> Sri Petaling LRT line
> 
> This is Bandar Tasik Selatan Rapid KL. Picture taken afternoon on Saturday. Everyone lining up to get their tickets from the counter because the machine is not working. The queue is a little longer to the right, outside of the station.
> by Vincent Pang


Why are there so many people queuing up to get tickets, even if the machines are spoilt? Isnt stored value tickets for multiple trips the standard?

And why are all the machines spoilt at one shot?

Just curious...since you posted a pic of such a sight.


----------



## OshHisham

ignoramus said:


> Why are there so many people queuing up to get tickets, even if the machines are spoilt? Isnt stored value tickets for multiple trips the standard?
> 
> And why are all the machines spoilt at one shot?
> 
> Just curious...since you posted a pic of such a sight.


do you know why?...becoz MALAYSIA when comes to build something big/sophisticated look, we are the first(most people think that way). but when it comes to maintenance...it is world's worst!!...i'm really sick of it.

btw, the multiple trips ticket only available for bus services.


----------



## travellator

ignoramus said:


> Why are there so many people queuing up to get tickets, even if the machines are spoilt? Isnt stored value tickets for multiple trips the standard?





oshkoshbgood said:


> btw, the multiple trips ticket only available for bus services.


Touch & Go *is* alvailable for use on the LRT, touch & go cards r not standard, many do not use it and prefer to buy single trip tickets


----------



## OshHisham

yeah, i forgot about TOUCH N GO


----------



## ignoramus

travellator said:


> Touch & Go *is* alvailable for use on the LRT, touch & go cards r not standard, many do not use it and prefer to buy single trip tickets


Why do people still use single trip? Are single trip fares equal to the fares paid via multi trip stored value tickets like Touch n Go?

It seems obvious that multi trip cards are way more convenient, especially for Touch n Go which you dont even have to take out of the wallet.


----------



## ignoramus

oshkoshbgood said:


> do you know why?...becoz MALAYSIA when comes to build something big/sophisticated look, we are the first(most people think that way). but when it comes to maintenance...it is world's worst!!...i'm really sick of it.
> 
> btw, the multiple trips ticket only available for bus services.


Jus curious, how do you use multi trip tix on buses?

Touch and go is available on buses too right? Tap in and tap out?

Thanks, just being very curious...


----------



## lpioe

Looks like a very nice, diverse and rather extensive system.
I especially like the design of the stations and the monorail.


----------



## allurban

ignoramus said:


> Jus curious, how do you use multi trip tix on buses?
> 
> Touch and go is available on buses too right? Tap in and tap out?
> 
> Thanks, just being very curious...


Right now you ask the driver to print out a daily pass for you. There are 6 choices 

Local Shuttle - RM1 - No concession
City Shuttle - RM2 - RM1 concession
Trunk Bus - RM2 - RM1 concession
Express bus - RM4 - Concession unsure
Comprehensive bus pass (excludes express buses) RM4 - RM3 concession
Full daily bus and LRT pass - RM7 - RM6 concession.

You pay on board the first bus, and show the ticket to the driver as you board subsequent buses, for the entire day. RapidKL does not have any trip tracking (e.g. monitoring how many multiple trips you take), or off board fare collection.

TnG is available on the buses now (soft launched) but it is not a tap in/tap out system.

From what I gathered, you tap when you board, and the reader deducts RM1 or RM2 depending on the type of bus. If you board the same type of bus and tap in, there will be no additional deduction.

However, if you board an RM2 City Shuttle bus and then board the RM2 Trunk bus and tap in, the reader will deduct another RM2.

If you then board any other regular bus and tap in, the reader will not deduct anymore money because you have reached the RM4daily max (for regular bus services). On the other hand, if you board an express bus (which normally costs RM4) you would only pay RM3 more (because there is a daily max of RM7).

Why dont Malaysian public transit users use TnG? Because it is poorly marketed. RapidKL hasnt even launched it properly. And it seems rather complicated......

Also TnG appears mostly for car drivers (mostly) and because there is no discount in it and because the reader have such small screens you cannot even read the fare info.

As for the TVMs, they only accept 1 note (not RM1, but only 1) per transaction, many Malaysians dont carry change, dont use TnG, so must queue up to buy tickets.

Cheers, m


----------



## Skyprince

That's right Oshkoshgood ! The maintenance is really bad ! Even in premier KL Sentral station most of da ticket machines are out of order . 

They can simply send technicians to repair everything

Look at Japan on how they maintain everything well


----------



## ignoramus

allurban said:


> TnG is available on the buses now (soft launched) but it is not a tap in/tap out system.
> 
> From what I gathered, you tap when you board, and the reader deducts RM1 or RM2 depending on the type of bus. If you board the same type of bus and tap in, there will be no additional deduction.
> 
> However, if you board an RM2 City Shuttle bus and then board the RM2 Trunk bus and tap in, the reader will deduct another RM2.
> 
> If you then board another bus (any bus) and tap in, the reader will not deduct anymore money because you have reached the RM4 daily max (for regular bus services). On the other hand, if you board an express bus (which normally costs RM4) you would only pay RM3 more (because there is a daily max of RM7).
> 
> Why dont Malaysian public transit users use TnG? Because it is poorly marketed. RapidKL hasnt even launched it properly. And it seems rather complicated......
> 
> Also TnG appears mostly for car drivers (mostly) and because there is no discount in it and because the reader have such small screens you cannot even read the fare info.
> 
> As for the TVMs, they only accept 1 note (not RM1, but only 1) per transaction, many Malaysians dont carry change, dont use TnG, so must queue up to buy tickets.
> 
> Cheers, m


Looks like Touch n Go is a great system (because it uses the contactless smart card tech which is commonplace nowadays) but it suffers from POOR implementation.

Thanks for the clarification. No wonder there's even a website http://klcommuter.blogspot.com dedicated to transport complaints, because there are a lot.

Is a major revamp on the cards then? Revamping Putra and Star into RapidKL was a good start, and the logo and branding is quite nice, except that this is as far as improvements go and the website still looks sucky.


----------



## ignoramus

allurban said:


> Right now you ask the driver to print out a daily pass for you. There are 6 choices
> 
> Local Shuttle - RM1 - No concession
> City Shuttle - RM2 - RM1 concession
> Trunk Bus - RM2 - RM1 concession
> Express bus - RM4 - Concession unsure
> Comprehensive bus pass (excludes express buses) RM4 - RM3 concession
> Full daily bus and LRT pass - RM7 - RM6 concession.
> 
> You pay on board the first bus, and show the ticket to the driver as you board subsequent buses, for the entire day. RapidKL does not have any trip tracking (e.g. monitoring how many multiple trips you take), or off board fare collection.
> 
> TnG is available on the buses now (soft launched) but it is not a tap in/tap out system.
> 
> From what I gathered, you tap when you board, and the reader deducts RM1 or RM2 depending on the type of bus. If you board the same type of bus and tap in, there will be no additional deduction.
> 
> However, if you board an RM2 City Shuttle bus and then board the RM2 Trunk bus and tap in, the reader will deduct another RM2.
> 
> If you then board any other regular bus and tap in, the reader will not deduct anymore money because you have reached the RM4daily max (for regular bus services). On the other hand, if you board an express bus (which normally costs RM4) you would only pay RM3 more (because there is a daily max of RM7).
> 
> Why dont Malaysian public transit users use TnG? Because it is poorly marketed. RapidKL hasnt even launched it properly. And it seems rather complicated......
> 
> Also TnG appears mostly for car drivers (mostly) and because there is no discount in it and because the reader have such small screens you cannot even read the fare info.
> 
> As for the TVMs, they only accept 1 note (not RM1, but only 1) per transaction, many Malaysians dont carry change, dont use TnG, so must queue up to buy tickets.
> 
> Cheers, m


If there's one thing about transport in KL that I like is that its got like daily monthly etc travelcards for unlimited travel right...and there's a fare cap.


----------



## Skyprince

> If there's one thing about transport in KL that I like is that its got like daily monthly etc travelcards for unlimited travel right...and there's a fare cap.


There is no other city than KL offering ticket for one whole day !


----------



## OshHisham

Skyprince said:


> There is no other city than KL offering ticket for one whole day !


who says?..nagoya has!


----------



## mrmoopt

Skyprince said:


> There is no other city than KL offering ticket for one whole day !


I think what he really meant was that not many Asian cities offer daily tickets.


----------



## forrestcat

ignoramus said:


> Why are there so many people queuing up to get tickets, even if the machines are spoilt? Isnt stored value tickets for multiple trips the standard?
> 
> And why are all the machines spoilt at one shot?
> 
> Just curious...since you posted a pic of such a sight.


The ticket machines on the STAR LRT line are being upgraded recently,hence some machines cannot be used or were removed. Only the STAR LRT line was affected,the Putra LRT line was not affected.

KLites shoul use Touch n Go and Passes to use the LRT lines since the TnG card can be conveiniently reloaded almost everywhere.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *::Kuala Lumpur Public Transport::*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


----------



## nazrey

EMU03 - Interior (New)
Photos by kelvinkhew of Ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *::Kuala Lumpur Public Transport::*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line


Hang Tuah
Photos by kelvinkhew of Ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *::Kuala Lumpur Public Transport::*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.


Putrajaya & Cyberjaya KLIA Transit Station
Photo by kelvinkhew of Ktmrailwayfan.com










At KL sentral


----------



## nazrey

ERL
Photo by kelvinkhew of Ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

Express Rail Link
Photos by kelvinkhew of Ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## awangmamat

All very nice. Now it's time for the authorities to physically connect the interchange stations. They should start with Masjid Jamek and Hang Tuah. For Masjid Jamek, the concourse for trains headed towards Sri Petaling and the surface entrance for the Kelana Jaya line. For Hang Tuah, the unfinished staircase from the monorail station to the concourse of the LRT Sri Petaling line.


----------



## forrestcat

Since KTM uses narrow gauge,the commuter trains are so narrow and gets full quickly.KTM should consider using longer trains,at least 6 coaches per train like the STAR LRT. It's kinda funny that the platform at KTM commuter stations are longer than the trains.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

awsome....beautifull and very ordered


----------



## awangmamat

forrestcat said:


> Since KTM uses narrow gauge,the commuter trains are so narrow and gets full quickly.KTM should consider using longer trains,at least 6 coaches per train like the STAR LRT. It's kinda funny that the platform at KTM commuter stations are longer than the trains.


I agree. KTM should also start converting its fleet into coaches with wider doors for faster boarding and disembarking. A new seating arrangement would also be helpful.


----------



## pedang

nice pics 
hopefuly the new 4 LRT/Monorel lines would be start on this year.


----------



## tomkat

forrestcat said:


> Since KTM uses narrow gauge,the commuter trains are so narrow and gets full quickly.KTM should consider using longer trains,at least 6 coaches per train like the STAR LRT. It's kinda funny that the platform at KTM commuter stations are longer than the trains.


Why would that be funny? :nuts: 
It is similar in many other services in the world. 

Funny is if the train is longer than the platform.


----------



## forrestcat

tomkat said:


> Why would that be funny? :nuts:
> It is similar in many other services in the world.
> 
> Funny is if the train is longer than the platform.


I ave red a blog by S'porean who noted funnily how the KTM Komuter trains are so short eventhough it's a commuter service:nuts: .

As for the length of Komuters,I believe it's necessary to increase the no. of coaches per train,I ave often had to stand from Shah Alam-KL Sentral as the train is so full most of the time. More people are using public transportation and KTM should adapt by either using longer trains or increase the frequency.


----------



## nazrey

> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August 2003, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## mrtfreak

Its a good start with that modification on the first generation of trains. But what is a problem is the doors. Single doors aren't great, it causes bottlenecks. At least they removed that wall now, so hopefully it helps boarding and disembarking efficiency.

The second and third generation trains are better with double doors. But yes, longer trains would be good. Why not start with 4-cars? Then if demand warrants, they could go up to 6 cars. Another good idea would be to have walk-through features, since this allows passengers to move to areas where there are less people and more space. Currently, the doors in between carriages may be a hinderance in terms of visibility.

Another option, would be for trains to turn around at half-way points. For instance, on the Pel. Klang - Sentul line, alternate trains could run Pel. Klang - Sentul and Shah Alam - Sentul. This would boost capacity and frequency along the stretch of line that needs it. For the Rawang - Seremban line, similar trips could be made.


----------



## allurban

*Questions*



mrtfreak said:


> Its a good start with that modification on the first generation of trains. But what is a problem is the doors. Single doors aren't great, it causes bottlenecks. At least they removed that wall now, so hopefully it helps boarding and disembarking efficiency.
> 
> The second and third generation trains are better with double doors. But yes, longer trains would be good. Why not start with 4-cars? Then if demand warrants, they could go up to 6 cars. Another good idea would be to have walk-through features, since this allows passengers to move to areas where there are less people and more space. Currently, the doors in between carriages may be a hinderance in terms of visibility.
> 
> Another option, would be for trains to turn around at half-way points. For instance, on the Pel. Klang - Sentul line, alternate trains could run Pel. Klang - Sentul and Shah Alam - Sentul. This would boost capacity and frequency along the stretch of line that needs it. For the Rawang - Seremban line, similar trips could be made.


Methinks they may as well invest in a4carriage modern EMU. Consider the versatility of the Siemens Desiro that is used on the KLIA Ekpres and KLIA Transit. I think they should obtain something similar, but with longer cars. 

At this time...how old are the different generations? 

1st Gen - Jenbacher - Austria
2nd Gen - Union Carriage - South Africa
3rd Gen - name unknown - Korea
4th Gen - ????

Is there a plan for an updated new generation of the KTM Komuter EMUs? A timeframe? Perhaps they will resemble the new EMUs being purchased for the Ipoh-KL train? What is going on with the purchase of those trains?

What about the Sri Petaling LRT line? Any plans to update the ADTranz trains with something else? Is Bombardier (now owner of ADTranz) marketing any train that would be appropriate for the SriPetaling/Ampang LRT lines?

While Im at it...is KTM advertising the return of the train to Ipoh (especially as an option for balik kampung during the CNY holiday)?

Cheers, m


----------



## mrtfreak

Well, what could be done would be to obtain a permanently coupled EMU. Then they could have another permanently coupled trailer section which can be used when capacity warrants. The system doesn't have PSDs, hence no problem of operating trains with different numbers of cars.

What I meant about the permanently coupled EMU:

EMU set 1: A-car, B-car + B-car, A-car :EMU set 2

With the trailer section:
A-car, B-car + C-car, C-car, + B-car, A-car

*+ represents connections.

At the moment I think that the Sri Petaling & Ampang line trains have enough capacity to meet passenger loads and there's no real need to supplement or replace rolling stock with additional trains. If modifications were to be made, I would go for enabling full-train walkthrough features.

Back to Komuter...

Gen 1 - started revenue service in 1995
Gen 2 & 3 - started revenue service between 1998 and 1999

I'm sure one of the current generations of rolling stock came from the UK. Probably the one with the silver sections on the sides, not sure which gen that is.


----------



## nazrey

2007 is year of visit Malaysia tag "celebrate 50 years anniversary of nationhood".This "Hop on Hop off" tourist bus which launched in Kuala Lumpur can purchase a 'daily pass' travel around 40 tourism hotspot in klang valley.
visit www.myhoponhopoff.com for more information.
Happy New Year and Welcome to Malaysia  

by Alastair Knowles


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

mrtfreak said:


> I'm sure one of the current generations of rolling stock came from the UK. Probably the one with the silver sections on the sides, not sure which gen that is.


The flat-fronted trains look a lot like the British class 323.


----------



## mrtfreak

That's probably the one. I just remembered that the trains were from UK, Austria and South Africa. :lol:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

mrtfreak said:


> That's probably the one. I just remembered that the trains were from UK, Austria and South Africa. :lol:


Actually I was wrong. The KTM Komuter trains I though were British were made in Austria by Jenbacher. The other two classes are South African and South Korean.


----------



## r2

i HAVE to say that KL is one of the most impressive cities that I have seen ... or rather, explored virtually though sites like this one ... looks like a tropical paradise ... handsome, well planned ... full urban amenities ... and absolutely spotlessly clean. not to be cheesy, but it looks like friggin paradise! how hard is it to emigrate there? it's an islamic nation, how tolerant is the malaysian variant of the islamic template?


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Lastresorter

^^ It's not difficult  Try the MM2H program. 

www.mm2h.com 

Muslim majority only accounts for slightly more than half of Malaysian population. That means half the country are non-Muslims. Generally, Muslims in Malaysia are mild, gentle and moderate. Overall speaking, all Malaysians live in harmony though occasionally there are some racial arguments but fights or riots are very rarely seen 

By the way, Malaysia is not an Islamic nation, the country is run by secular laws similiar to UK. Cheers


----------



## allurban

r2 said:


> i HAVE to say that KL is one of the most impressive cities that I have seen ... or rather, explored virtually though sites like this one ... looks like a tropical paradise ... handsome, well planned ... full urban amenities ... and absolutely *spotlessly clean*. not to be cheesy, but it looks like friggin paradise! how hard is it to emigrate there? it's an islamic nation, how tolerant is the malaysian variant of the islamic template?


hahahah dont let the good looks fool you. Malaysia is a lovely country that it puts on its best face for the tourists. 

This is not unreasonable tho...Im very happy to have lived here for 2 years and am enjoying my 3rd. I would likely stay longer...and I dont drive a car or enjoy living in a "shopper's paradise" or need to travel everywhere.

Malaysia...has a lot going for it  Got to be honest, tho, descriptions like "handsome, well-planned" and "abolutely spotlessly clean" put a smile on my face.

Cheers, m


----------



## Leeigh

allurban said:


> hahahah dont let the good looks fool you. Malaysia is a lovely country that it puts on its best face for the tourists.
> 
> This is not unreasonable tho...Im very happy to have lived here for 2 years and am enjoying my 3rd. I would likely stay longer...and I dont drive a car or enjoy living in a "shopper's paradise" or need to travel everywhere.
> 
> Malaysia...has a lot going for it  Got to be honest, tho, descriptions like "handsome, well-planned" and "abolutely spotlessly clean" put a smile on my face.
> 
> Cheers, m


Malaysia is not perfect just like any other countries in the world but not too shabby...to say that 'it puts on its best face for the tourists'...that is an unfair statement, like saying that Malaysians are nice to tourists and talk shit behind their back, tourists are welcomed to check out the country sides and explore the multi faceted Malaysia...nothing is hidden from the tourists...including the slumps and all the back alleys..
I have lived in several cities in the states and I must say...none of these cities are perfect and and as a matter of fact KL is better in a lotta ways.


----------



## nazrey

> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang LRT line


----------



## mr.x

^ thx for the info. this is quite similar to the rapid transit line we're building here in Vancouver, the Canada Line with 40/50 metre platforms.

it's amazing how both cities use the Bombardier linear propulsion system and are also using an underbuilt system (Canada Line and the KL monorail).

wish i could visit KL someday....the transit system is wicked.


----------



## forrestcat

mr.x said:


> ^ thx for the info. this is quite similar to the rapid transit line we're building here in Vancouver, the Canada Line with 40/50 metre platforms.
> 
> it's amazing how both cities use the Bombardier linear propulsion system and are also using an underbuilt system (Canada Line and the KL monorail).
> 
> wish i could visit KL someday....the transit system is wicked.


Yes..its called the zoo transit system

-PUTRA LRT(Canadian).
-STAR LRT(LRT based on Dockland LRT,UK).
-KL Monorail(bastard freak of Japanese and Malaysian)
-KTM Komuter(mix of South Korean, Austrian and South African rolling stocks)
-ERL fast train(Siemens from Germany).

Now that's multi-cultural :nuts: ,and we dunno what the new line(Damansara-Puchong line) would be.


----------



## mrtfreak

mr.x said:


> ^ thx for the info. this is quite similar to the rapid transit line we're building here in Vancouver, the Canada Line with 40/50 metre platforms.
> 
> it's amazing how both cities use the Bombardier linear propulsion system and are also using an underbuilt system (Canada Line and the KL monorail).
> 
> wish i could visit KL someday....the transit system is wicked.


The KL Monorail could have been built with more foresight, but the main purpose was for it to bridge the gaps where the LRT could not reach in the central business district.

However, I do love the Bombardier PUTRA trains on the KJ Line. They're quite fast on some sections and some give a good view of the towns and city.

KL city itself was poorly planned (if at all) so one could expect the transit system to follow. :lol:


----------



## allurban

forrestcat said:


> Yes..its called the zoo transit system
> 
> -PUTRA LRT(Canadian).
> -STAR LRT(LRT based on Dockland LRT,UK).
> -KL Monorail(bastard freak of Japanese and Malaysian)
> -KTM Komuter(mix of South Korean, Austrian and South African rolling stocks)
> -ERL fast train(Siemens from Germany).
> 
> Now that's multi-cultural :nuts: ,and we dunno what the new line(Damansara-Puchong line) would be.


cannot forget the new rolling stock for the KL-Ipoh service....the tilting train....spanish maybe? 
:cheers: 
(Don Quixote, tilting at windmills  :lol: )


----------



## mr.x

forrestcat said:


> Yes..its called the zoo transit system
> 
> -PUTRA LRT(Canadian).
> -STAR LRT(LRT based on Dockland LRT,UK).
> -KL Monorail(bastard freak of Japanese and Malaysian)
> -KTM Komuter(mix of South Korean, Austrian and South African rolling stocks)
> -ERL fast train(Siemens from Germany).
> 
> Now that's multi-cultural :nuts: ,and we dunno what the new line(Damansara-Puchong line) would be.


wow....you've got trains built from every continent except Australia.


----------



## johnsonooi

mr.x said:


> wow....you've got trains built from every continent except Australia.


Comeng train? LOL:lol:


----------



## johnsonooi

forrestcat said:


> Yes..its called the zoo transit system
> 
> -PUTRA LRT(Canadian).
> -STAR LRT(LRT based on Dockland LRT,UK).
> -KL Monorail(bastard freak of Japanese and Malaysian)
> -KTM Komuter(mix of South Korean, Austrian and South African rolling stocks)
> -ERL fast train(Siemens from Germany).
> 
> Now that's multi-cultural :nuts: ,and we dunno what the new line(Damansara-Puchong line) would be.


The cabins of the Star LRT are imported from Australia....:cheers:


----------



## forrestcat

mr.x said:


> wow....you've got trains built from every continent except Australia.


If u consider the whole country,there are contenders fo future transit systems of other foreign makes in other Malaysians cities,JB and Penang.They are

-Russian monorail for Penang-the only foreign monorail submitted
-Chinese maglev monorail for Johor Bharu(JB)

Meanwhile for the double tracking project,some fast trains from several sources were(are being?)considered
-Pendolino trains from Alstom(consider Pendolino Italian despite its UK roots)
-The unnamed Spanish trains as allurban hinted
-Japanese,possibly Hitachi,like the one used by Queensland Railway.

After all that, we should get something from South America next.


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL City Shuttle
by tomago

Higer










An Yuan VIP










Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Elsongs

KL has a nice system, I rode the STAR and Putra lines in March 2003, but WHY were all the lines built with different and incompatible technologies? Doesn't sound like good planning in that regard.


----------



## forrestcat

Elsongs said:


> KL has a nice system, I rode the STAR and Putra lines in March 2003, but WHY were all the lines built with different and incompatible technologies? Doesn't sound like good planning in that regard.


STAR LRT was built first using Dockland LRT technology. When the second line, PUTRA LRT was proposed at a later time, Bombardier technology was offered and selected for the second line. I believe the ART technology Bombardier was not around when the first line was planned.


----------



## mrtfreak

forrestcat said:


> STAR LRT was built first using Dockland LRT technology. When the second line, PUTRA LRT was proposed at a later time, Bombardier technology was offered and selected for the second line. I believe the ART technology Bombardier was not around when the first line was planned.


Not really.... Different companies offered to build the different lines with different technologies. The ART technology has been around since the 80's when implemented on the Scarborough RT (Toronto), the Detroit People Mover (Detroit) and Vancouver's SkyTrain (Vancouver).


----------



## allurban

If anyone has a smart phone, they can try to use a trip planner for KL, and give their feedback to the creator.

This is from a source working with RapidKL

*"Do you use a PDA or NokiaSerie60 phone? Would you mind trying out the Nanika Metro database for Kuala Lumpur at http://nanika.net/metro/ ? You'd be able to download and do offline search of the yet "incomplete" RapidKL new routes in that Kuala Lumpur database on your PDA/Series60 device. Just give departure/arrival locations, it tells you the shortest/less-transfers routes.

If you have only WAP/GPRS phone, you can try accessing http://i-metro.mobi/ that uses the same Kuala Lumpur database, but the processing will be on the online WAP server, so incurs some GPRS cost (no prob if you have unlimited GPRS)."*

Your feedback will be very valuable.

Cheers, m


----------



## allurban

*Selangor To Extend LRT Network To Klang, Kajang & Rawang*

*-- BERNAMA *

Selangor To Extend LRT Network To Klang, Kajang & Rawang



> The LRT line will form a loop from Wilayah Persekutuan to Klang and straight on to Puchong, Bukit Jalil, Kajang, Ampang, Ulu Klang and Rawang, Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Dr Mohamad Khir Toyo said Tuesday.


well well well....oh, wait...HOW?????



> The state government, he told Bernama, has allocated around RM12 billion to enhance the LRT system under the Ninth Malaysia Plan by way of Private Finance Initiatives.


Amazing...they have this much money to spend? And they couldnt think of better ways to spend it?



> Mohamad Khir told Bernama in an interview here that his government intends to extend the line from Kelana Jaya to Klang as well and from there to link up with Puchong.


how, if they are using two different LRT technologies?



> So, the public needs to be given the best choice of public transport.
> 
> "It is either you take your own car or take the best public transportation. We cannot force the public to choose the worst, but we can force the public to choose the best.


right...and make them pay through the nose for a service they dont really need yet!



> Mohamad Khir said Malaysia as a whole cannot be compared with Singapore's steady technology advances and rapid transportation, "but for Klang Valley, we can compare with Singapore apple-to-apple within five years if we can provide more in terms of ICT and public transportation system."


yes, the comparison to Singapore....

a great way to waste money!!!!

Um...ok....RM12 billion to improve public transportation could be used in far more and far better ways than to just spend it on LRT...how many of these communities even need LRT? And what about KTM? Forgot about them?

This is just .... well, Im speechless....

Cheers, m


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Allurban what are ya talking about !!?? :bash: :bash: I don't find any wrong with the decision , we should applaud the move to spend RM 12 bil to build this line !!! 

The traffic congestion in Klang Valley has become critical, almost every Malaysian household become too dependent on private vehicle--- i don't mind even if the govnt wants to spend RM 100b or more--- but plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz build more n more train lines in Klang Valley :banana:

Especially now -- the Malaysian economy is currently very strong !


----------



## johnsonooi

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Allurban what are ya talking about !!?? :bash: :bash: I don't find any wrong with the decision , we should applaud the move to spend RM 12 bil to build this line !!!
> 
> The traffic congestion in Klang Valley has become critical, almost every Malaysian household become too dependent on private vehicle--- i don't mind even if the govnt wants to spend RM 100b or more--- but plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz build more n more train lines in Klang Valley :banana:
> 
> Especially now -- the Malaysian economy is currently very strong !


nope, Allurban is not wrong. He has his points. Spending a huge amount of money on LRT is just a waste of money if bus system is not upgraded as well. 

Selangor state gov should use the existing KTM line to extend from there since the facility is always under estimate. Spending all the money in LRT doesnt mean that the transportation system in klang valley will improve astronomically. It is because the travel time to city has been increased and the users are going to bare the cost of using this facitities. At the end the commuters will just use their private vehicles. Besides, government shouldnt consider LRT to serve as a main transportation mode. However, due to the nature of the city layout, it is understood that why LRT was chosen at the early state of planning. However, when the lines and routes are extended to outer suburbs, bus system and mass rail transit, such as KTM should be intergrated because the population density is not that dense compare to the inner suburbs. Spending all the money in LRT system, such as extend LRT from Gombak to KLIA, isnt a very brililiant idea. For those who had travelled at Putra before, the cabins will be so empty after wangsa maju station. Just imagine, if the line extends further from gombak, will the cabins will fill up as well? Bus system may be the sufficient way to serve the needs of the commuters from outer suburbs. Funding should be concentrated in upgrading the stations and add in more rolling stocks. For example, Masjid Jamek station should be joined together not separated, so that commuters do not have to travel from the underground to the sky.

2 cents


----------



## allurban

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Allurban what are ya talking about !!?? :bash: :bash: I don't find any wrong with the decision , we should applaud the move to spend RM 12 bil to build this line !!!
> 
> The traffic congestion in Klang Valley has become critical, almost every Malaysian household become too dependent on private vehicle--- i don't mind even if the govnt wants to spend RM 100b or more--- but plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz build more n more train lines in Klang Valley :banana:
> 
> Especially now -- the Malaysian economy is currently very strong !


I have no problem with LRT lines, but not an LRT line that loops around the outside of the Klang Valley

I cant believe that the MB of Selangor would think that Klang, North Shah Alam, Puchong, Bukit Jalil, Kajang, Ampang, Ulu Klang, and Rawang are more in need of LRT than places like Taman Desa or KL city or Petaling Jaya or Wangsa Maju or Kepong or Segambut or any of the Damansaras.

I can see no justification for building an LRT line when it will be largely travelling through suburban and rural areas....especially when there are many *urban* areas that are crying out for more LRT.

Cheers, m


----------



## forrestcat

Dun trust that Toyo meh, maybe this is just an election sweetener.:nuts:


----------



## OshHisham

allurban, building a LRT system through out suburb area instead of urban area will robust suburb development, which mean...people can still easily commute from KL, let say...those who work in KL but reside in Kepong/Puchong/Kelang. currently, people who work in KL but live in Puchong facing a serious traffic problem every morning....!!

Khir Toyo is resposible for a whle selangor. so, for sure his desicion is for the sake of non-KLites...


----------



## Skyprince

oshkoshbgood said:


> allurban, building a LRT system through out suburb area instead of urban area will robust suburb development, which mean...people can still easily commute from KL, let say...those who work in KL but reside in Kepong/Puchong/Kelang. currently, people who work in KL but live in Puchong facing a serious traffic problem every morning....!!
> 
> Khir Toyo is resposible for a whle selangor. so, for sure his desicion is for the sake of non-KLites...



:hug:

Allurban and Johnsonooi, Khir Toyo is the MB of *Selangor*, not the Mayor of KL , so it's the responsibility of KL Mayor to lobby for lines inside KL . :banana: :eat:


----------



## johnsonooi

oshkoshbgood said:


> allurban, building a LRT system through out suburb area instead of urban area will robust suburb development, which mean...people can still easily commute from KL, let say...those who work in KL but reside in Kepong/Puchong/Kelang. currently, people who work in KL but live in Puchong facing a serious traffic problem every morning....!!
> 
> Khir Toyo is resposible for a whle selangor. so, for sure his desicion is for the sake of non-KLites...


yes, it will. when the people from klang travel to KL that takes 3 hours by using LRT, which the system will cut through the residential area, makes the traveling time increase, and more time wasting on traveling using LRT compare to bus or private car travelling time from Klang to KL by federal highway!

Yes, but pouring that among of money into SPNB as Private Finance Initiatives, doesnt mean that SPNB will use that money solely to create a new LRT system within Selangor. SPNB is responsible for the Klang Valley, not Selangor only.

I have no objection on LRT system, but just using the whole amount of money for LRT alone, why not consider create a better bus system and intergrate the bus system into the current and future LRT system?? and the rest of money can be used for upgrading the LRT Stations and buy more rolling stocks.

And dont forget Rapid KL is responsible for managing the Klang Valley Transportation, not Selangor only.


----------



## Skyprince

^^ 3 hrs from Klang to KL ??? :hilarious: :hilarious:
It should never be more than 1 hr from Klang Sentral to KL Sentral


----------



## allurban

oshkoshbgood said:


> allurban, building a LRT system through out suburb area instead of urban area will robust suburb development, which mean...people can still easily commute from KL, let say...those who work in KL but reside in Kepong/Puchong/Kelang. currently, people who work in KL but live in Puchong facing a serious traffic problem every morning....!!
> 
> Khir Toyo is resposible for a whle selangor. so, for sure his desicion is for the sake of non-KLites...


LRT belongs in urban areas. Suburban developments like north Shah Alam and north Klang and Kota Kemuning do not have the density to justify an LRT line.

Only one part of this line is actually going to connect to KL. If I stretch my mind, I can imagine that an LRT line from KL to Kelena Jaya to Klang will move alot of people...and might be necessary in 5-10 years. Ive even said that the LRT line extension to Subang Jaya should be the 1st phase of a line to Damansara, and that the Kelana Jaya line should be extended to Shah Alam....

And there are a lot of buses on the KL-Klang route, and the KTM line already exists too...if the buses and KTM were running every 3-5 minutes, that would get a lot of cars off the federal highway...and cost alot less than LRT.

If you are living in Puchong this line isnt going to help you very much. Puchong needs a direct line into KL, not via Bandar Tasik Selatan.

Public Transportation planning for the Klang Valley requires KL and Selangor to work together.

Cheers, m


----------



## forrestcat

allurban said:


> Only one part of this line is actually going to connect to KL. If I stretch my mind, I can imagine that an LRT line from KL to Kelena Jaya to Klang will move alot of people...and might be necessary in 5-10 years.


That's how long it would probably take to extend the LRT line. It will be next year...then next year...then next year. Remember the double tracking to Ipoh..I was still in secondary school when they said it would finish 'next year'. I am in my second year of university now :nuts: and it's still 'next year'.

By the time Toyo's plan is realized after many 'next year's..the LRT would be necessary..hahaha.


----------



## OshHisham

Skyprince said:


> ^^ 3 hrs from Klang to KL ??? :hilarious: :hilarious:
> It should never be more than 1 hr from Klang Sentral to KL Sentral


ya lor...i donno where he got that number from....?


----------



## mrtfreak

^^ I suppose you don't get what 'estimate' and 'exaggeration' mean.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *::Kuala Lumpur Public Transport::*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


KLIA Transit train
by neusted


----------



## nazrey

by jared.boone


----------



## Arkdriver

ohh baby


----------



## nazrey

by dckf_$ê[email protected]!nX










by skinnylatte


----------



## nazrey

@ KL Sentral


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From KLIA > KLCAT by ERL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stesensentral


*All Airlines Can Now Offer City Check-in At KL Sentral* 
Updated : 12-07-2007 


KUALA LUMPUR, July 12 (Bernama) -- Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) will have 10 new check-in desks at the Kuala Lumpur City Air Terminal (KL CAT) at KL Sentral by July 23.

This will extend from three to 43 the number of airlines based at KLIA's main terminal which can offer the same check-in facilities at the city centre, Express Rail Link said in a statement here Thursday.

Currently only Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific Airways and Royal Brunei Airlines offer city check-in service at KL CAT.

The 10 AirportConnect CUTE (Common Use Terminal Equipment) check-in desks will be installed by global IT firm SITA.

ERL operates the high-speed train KLIA Express between KL Sentral and KLIA.

ERL's chief executive officer, Dr Aminuddin Adnan, said talks are underway for more airlines to offer the city check-in service at KL Sentral.


----------



## Sergu

I saw images in Bangkok where the traffic-jams were very important, it´s better the situation in Kuala Lumpur? The underground system is solutioning it? Thanks.


----------



## nazrey

> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Bandar Tasik Selatan Station
by afaizal


----------



## nazrey

> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


----------



## nazrey

> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line


by laicc1


----------



## nazrey

> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang LRT line


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From KLIA > KLCAT by ERL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stesensentral


*Emirates to offer check-in service at KL Sentral*
July 26 2007


*



The airline says in the initial phase, the check-in counters will service Dubai-bound travellers only

Click to expand...

*DUBAI-BASED Emirates Airlines will become the latest airline to offer city check-in service for its passengers at Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) station, when it opens a check-in counter on July 30. 

Currently, only Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific Airways and Royal Brunei Airlines offer this service at KL Sentral. 

In a statement issued yesterday, Emirates said in the initial phase, the check-in counters will service Dubai-bound travellers only. 

Operated by KL Airport Services Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of DRB-HICOM Bhd, the Emirates check-in counters will offer the same check-in services as that offered at the KL International Airport (KLIA) in Sepang, including baggage handling, as well as the issuance of standard boarding passes and a luggage claim tags for checked -in baggage. 

"All checked-in bags will be tagged to the travellers' destination and will be automatically transferred to the corresponding flight via the KLIA Express, which links KL Sentral with KLIA. 

"Each piece is bar-coded for easy tracking of baggage from point-to-point ensuring it reaches the passengers' corresponding destination," said Emirates. 

The Emirates check-in counters at KL Sentral will open five hours prior to each departing flight and will close two hours prior to departure.


----------



## nazrey

by lulugaia


----------



## mrtfreak

Political issues. In short, land owner of the carpark refused to sell the land, hence the monorail cannot cross it to the main terminal building.


----------



## nazrey

by heavycrag


----------



## argory

Some recent pictures i took of the KL Monorail


----------



## nazrey

-edit-


----------



## allurban

It is with immediate effect that the Touch N Go service can used on all RapidKL buses.

FINALLLY!!!! 


HOOOOORRAAAYYYYY!!!!!  :banana: 

Next stop for Touch N Go...RapidPenang buses and the local 7-11!

cheers, m


----------



## Skyprince

I just took Komuter train since the past few days.. they are damn very punctual !


----------



## nazrey

*Alstom regional HQ in KL*
Friday September 28, 2007











Alstom chairman and chief executive officer Patrick Kron 
at the Alstom power services regional headquarters on Thursday.

KUALA LUMPUR: Integrated power plant and rail transportation leader Alstom SA has relocated its power service headquarters to Kuala Lumpur to serve as a geographical hub for Asia, including China and India. 

“The move is in line with the group's growth strategy to improve its focus on Asia, a fast growing and important market for its power activities, both from the customer perspective and global sourcing. 

“We will serve customers that we have been developing power plants for, as well as the activities of global entities within this geographical area,” chairman and chief executive officer Patrick Kron said. 

The workforce at Alstom Power Asia Pacific Sdn Bhd had grown to about 500 employees from between 200 and 300 two years ago, he said after the opening of the new headquarters yesterday. 

Alstom's Power Service Sector president Walter Graenicher said the company needed to understand its customers well. 

“What we are doing in Asia is establishing our presence in a much stronger way. We have been strong in Malaysia and have a good history that allows us to stabilise the business even more,” he added. 

Meanwhile, Kron said the group saw growing demand for its services and expertise in Asian markets. 

Alstom recently announced the acquisition of two service companies in China, with a total of about 1,500 employees, to develop its service business in that country. 

The company has also taken over listed company Wuhan Boilers Co Ltd and will turn it into the most efficient and largest coil boilers plant in the world.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Express Rail Link on track to higher revenue*
October 2 2007














> Compared with the figures at the beginning of the year, the ridership for KLIA Express has grown 30 per cent as at end-August, while KLIA Transit grew 40 per cent


RAIL operator Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERLSB) expects better revenue this year, in line with the increase in ridership of its airport rail link service, KLIA Express and rapid transit service, KLIA Transit.

ERLSB chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the KLIA Express' ridership had recovered from the drop in 2006 when the passengers shifted from the main terminal of Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) to the low-cost carrier terminal, where budget carrier AirAsia is operating.

"Year-on-year, the ridership and revenue of KLIA Express matched the figures in 2006.

"For KLIA Transit, the growth is about six per cent from last year," he told Malaysian media in Stockholm, Sweden, on the sidelines of the 13th World Route Development Forum (Routes 2007) last week.

ERLSB is one of Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB)'s supporting partners for Routes 2008, to be held in Kuala Lumpur next year. 

He said compared with the figures at the beginning of the year, the ridership for KLIA Express has grown by 30 per cent as end of August, while ridership for KLIA Transit grew by 40 per cent.

The highest ridership was achieved in July and August, in conjunction with the Merdeka month and the season where tourists from Middle East were visiting Malaysia.

"We hope that the growth will continue until end of this year," he said.

For the first eight months this year, KLIA Express had 4,900 average passengers per day while KLIA Transit recorded 6,660 passengers per day.

"Forecast for the whole year is KLIA to have an average of 5,100 passengers per day, while KLIA Transit 6,950 passengers per day." 

On the airline check-in facility at the city air terminal of KL Sentral, Aminuddin said currently the service is available for those travelling with Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific Airways and Royal Brunei Airlines.

"We expects Emirates Airlines and Etihad Airways to open their check-in counters at KL Sentral later. We are also talking to Thai Airways, KLM and Air France." 

ERLSB expects its passengers to reach 20 million before year-end from the current 18.5 million.


----------



## nazrey

*Collect your baggage at KL Sentral*
By Hamisah Hamid
October 2 2007




> Rail operator Express Rail Link says the check-out system, due to be implemented by January 2008, will increase its ridership


PASSENGERS arriving at the KL International Airport (KLIA) in Sepang can collect their baggage in the city when rail operator Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERLSB) introduces a check-out facility at the city air terminal, KL Sentral, in January next year.

*ERLSB chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the check-out system - the first in the world - is being developed by the company.*

"We believe this facility will be more attractive to passengers, especially people who travel long distances and have many bags. We also hope that it would increase our ridership," he told the Malaysian media on the sidelines of the 13th World Route Development Forum (Routes 2007) in Stockholm, Sweden last week.

ERLSB, which holds the concession to run high-speed rail services between KL Sentral and KLIA, is one of Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd's (MAHB) supporting partners for Routes 2008 to be held in Kuala Lumpur next year.

Aminuddin said other foreign airport operators have expressed interest to implementing similar facility at their airports.

He said the check-out facility will be possible when the high-speed baggage system connecting KLIA's satellite building to the main terminal building is completed by the end of November.

The satellite building is where the international passengers depart and arrive, while the main terminal building is where they go through passport control at the immigration counters and collect their baggage.

He said the whole system will undergo a month's trial run before the check-out facility is implemented by January next year.

"Our target is January, but it will depend on airlines informing their passengers about it at their counters all over the world," he said.

Initially, passengers of Malaysia Airlines (MAS) will be able to use the check-out facility.

Aminuddin said ERLSB is currently talking to Amadeus, a global travel distribution system and world's biggest processor of travel bookings, to promote the check-out facility online.

Both parties have signed a letter of intent and the tie-up is expected to be finalised by this year.

"They (Amadeus) control 60 per cent of market share in Europe and we hope this co-operation will increase our reach to international passengers.

"We also want to tie up with other global distribution systems so that we can capture passengers before they start their journey," he said.

Passengers who use the check-out facility at the KL Sentral, will still have to go through the immigration counters at KLIA, while the Customs personnel and the police will be stationed at the KL Sentral for the baggage collection.

"The new baggage handling system, which uses the tray system, is about five times faster than the existing system to carry the baggage from the satellite building (where the plane lands) and the main terminal, where our platform is," he said. 

Aminuddin said it would take about 43 minutes for the baggage to reach KL Sentral, including 28-min KLIA Express ride from the KLIA.

"We will time it to arrive at the same time with the passengers," he said.

He said the baggage of passengers who want to use the check out system have to be tagged with the code XKL when they checked in their flights.

Aminuddin expects between 5 per cent and 10 per cent of KLIA Express passengers to use the check-out facility.

ERLSB operates KLIA Ekspres, a non-stop, airport rail link service between KL Sentral and the KLIA, and KLIA Transit, a rapid transit service for commuters and airport personnel.


----------



## nazrey

> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April 2002.


by langkelana










by 12th St David


----------



## nazrey

> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.


by mbmplayhard



















by shakedbooty


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Offers Transit Tours “Discover Kuala Lumpur”*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Stesen Sentral
> KL City Air Terminal (Terminal Udara KL)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Designed the Station?
> 
> Designed by *Dr Kisho Kurukawa*, in association with Malaysian consultants, Stesen Sentral Kuala Lumpur is an epitome of a dream well brought to life. The architecture design of the station while being very contemporary and international, also incorporates traditional Islamic motives of a multi-pointed star, which can be seen on the dome and the floor tiles.
> 
> The building was developed by KL Sentral Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Malaysia Resources Corporation Berhad (MRCB), a prestigious group of companies which has built a name for itself in "Shaping the Nation's Landscape", via property development and management. Currently managed by Semasa Sentral Sdn Bhd another subsidiary of MRCB, it clearly displays the future of transportation in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Concept *
> 
> The concept of KL Sentral is futurist-holistic, and its design reflects this. Cutting-edge technology blends seamlessly with a well-planned layout of spacious plazas, indoor courtyards, sidewalk cafes, shops, restaurants and numerous pedestrian walkways. Throughout, artistically landscaped greenery and buffer zones add to a sense of harmony. The result is a city-within-a-city that provides ultra-modern facilities and amenities yet also promotes emotional and sensorial well-being: a city where life flows efficiently without limitation.
> 
> AT KL Sentral, you can set up your office as well as home. As all you could possibly need is within walking distance of each other, motor traffic is kept to a minimum, creating an atmosphere free from urban noise and pollution. At the same time, the open layout ensures even human traffic is maintained within non-intrusive limits.
> 
> There is a central electrical distribution system for self-sufficient power generation, while civic functions such as waste collection and water supply are managed using the latest, and most efficient, systems.
> 
> The Kuala Lumpur Sentral masterplan features a self-contained city concept comprising corporate office towers and business suite, international hotels, luxurious condominiums, a shopping mall and an international exhibition, convention and entertainment center.
> 
> These carefully integrated developments are designed to present an environment that is unparalleled in its dynamism and emphasizes the essence of urban living. It is the first city in Malaysia to portray the new characteristic of a global city, where work, live and play co-exist in a harmonic environment.
> 
> Award-winning Kisho Kurokawa Associates & Architects, who also designed the main building of the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA), is responsible for this contemporary and international concept of space, light and greenery. Spacious plazas, indoor courtyards, sidewalk cafés, shops, restaurants and pedestrian walkways interspersed with landscaped green buffer zones, create a sense of a harmonious existence, blending functionality with technology and accessibility.
> 
> The prime 72-acre freehold commercial and residential environment is built around a world-class transportation hub, Stesen Sentral.
> 
> *An Urban Symbiosis*
> 
> As in perfectly balanced ecology, a well-planned city should allow resources that nourish its growth to flow through effortlessly. Every element that makes up the body should work together seamlessly. Constantly refining and adding value to each other, yet always maintaining a simple and mutual harmony.
> 
> From KLIA > KLCAT by ERL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stesensentral


*All Airlines can now offer city check-in in KL Sentral*

KUALA LUMPUR – Thursday, 12 July, 2007 : All passengers who use Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) main terminal will soon have a major incentive to take the environmentally-friendly option of the KLIA Ekspres from downtown KL Sentral to the airport, with the installation by SITA of 10 check-in desks at the Kuala Lumpur City Air Terminal (KL CAT).

The 10 AirportConnect CUTE (Common Use Terminal Equipment) check-in desks in KL CAT will be operational from 23 July in good time for the 50th anniversary celebrations of Malaysia’s independence in August.

This will extend from three to 43 the number of airlines based in KLIA main terminal which can potentially offer their customers city-centre check-in, including baggage handling, so turning KL CAT into a true extension of KLIA offering the same check-in facilities available at KLIA which switched over to SITA’s AirportConnect CUTE platform in April 2006.

Dr Aminuddin Adnan, ERL’s CEO, said, “Implementation of SITA’s AirportConnect CUTE platform at KL CAT is an exciting development. Now all airlines can offer city check-in in KL Sentral which will grow our business through delivering a common platform for all airlines to access advanced, integrated IT infrastructure that guarantees efficiency, reliability and support for the airlines using the facilities.” 

“Currently only Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific Airways and Royal Brunei Airlines offer city check-in service at KL CAT. We are in talks with several airlines with keen interest in the service. We are optimistic that more airlines will be offering the city check-in service soon in KL Sentral. Passengers wishing to use the city check-in facilities are advised to check with their respective airlines on when this service will be available.

“The high speed rail link from KL CAT to KLIA is the fastest and most environmentally friendly means of reaching the airport from the city centre, so expanding our check-in capacity is a ‘win-win’ all round.”

SITA’s Java-based Internet Protocol (IP)-enabled AirportConnect CUTE system offers end-to-end IP connectivity from host to the airport desktop, providing airlines with access to their own systems on an industry-open, multi-purpose platform. Each CUTE workstation uses a pre-integrated browser and is connected over IP to support the individual airline’s needs.

Russ Lewis, SITA’s Regional Vice President, Airport and Desktop Services for Asia Pacific, Middle East and Africa commented, “We welcome this partnership with ERL which will simplify travel for many of the 25 million passengers who use Kuala Lumpur International each year. This new project further enhances SITA’s position as the airline industry’s IT and communications solutions provider of choice in Malaysia where we are also working closely with the national carrier, Malaysia Airlines.”


----------



## nazrey

> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line





nazrey said:


> by skinnylatte


by tomi883


----------



## nazrey

@ KL Sentral
by corcovado20


----------



## allurban

nazrey said:


> *All Airlines can now offer city check-in in KL Sentral*
> 
> “The high speed rail link from KL CAT to KLIA is the fastest and most environmentally friendly means of reaching the airport from the city centre, so expanding our check-in capacity is a ‘win-win’ all round.”


agreed! Now, can you lower the price of a ticket (currently RM35) by, say, RM10-15 :banana:

Cheers, m


----------



## nazrey

by ace4
KL Sentral Station
Baggage Check-in










KLIA Express Platform


----------



## nazrey

by michelleyhlee


----------



## allurban

RapidKL’s ‘sneaky’ fare hike angers commuters 
Syed Jaymal Zahiid
Nov 2, 07 4:58pm Adjust font size: 

Commuters in the Klang Valley were caught by surprise yesterday at the sudden RM10 fare hike of RapidKL’s monthly travelling card (MTC). 

The MTC-Intergrated bus and rail fare is now priced at RM135. Two day ago, it was still sold at RM125. 

Following public complaints on the increase without prior notice, RapidKL which operates the Kelana Jaya (KLJ) and Ampang (AMP) light rail transit (LRT) system and RapidKL buses, explained that the hike was necessary as operation costs have spiralled. 

A customer service officer said that the fare increase was publicised in the Malay Mail on Oct 24. 

The officer added that RapidKL did not increase the standard rail fare as that would require the approval of the Transport Ministry. It was only their ‘product’ - the MTC - that saw an increase. 

The MTC-Intergrated bus and rail fare is a package that provides unlimited monthly use of local, trunk, city, express bus services and both the Kelana Jaya & Ampang LRT. 

The other product that saw the fare hike is the MTC rail package fare, which gives subscribers unlimited LRT rides for a particular subscribed month from RM90 to RM100. 

The new MTC fares took effect yesterday. 


Promote LRT usage

But commuters Malaysiakini spoke to today were apparently disgruntled with the sudden hike of MTC fares and the company’s lack of publicity on the matter. 

“There was no indication or any sort of announcement regarding the increase. I am shocked by this drastic change. The least they could do is make proper announcements so that regular commuters like me can be better prepared,” said one commuter. 

Another claimed that he was unaware of the fare hike until he went to purchase a card at the station’s ticket counter yesterday. 

“It’s unfortunate that the hike seemed to be conducted in a ‘sneaky’ manner,” he added. 

Another frequent commuter has this to say, “The main reason I took the LRT to work is to reduce my expenses and this increase is not conducive to my effort. They should promote the usage of the LRT, not deter people from using it,” he added. 

Since taking over both the Putra and Star LRT lines in Nov 24, 2004, RapidKL has increased its MTC fare twice including yesterday’s. 

The first MTC fare hike was in Aug 2005 from RM70 to RM90 

The LRT and its shuttle buses which transport passengers to bus stops closest to their homes is regarded as a crucial means of transport for city and suburban dwellers.


----------



## nazrey

> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

> *::Kuala Lumpur Public Transport::*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang LRT line


Kelana Jaya Line


----------



## haze




----------



## nazrey

KL Sentral Station
by A.MITSUDA


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *No LRT stops at three busy spots*
> Friday August 10, 2007
> Story and photo by LIM CHIA YING
> TheStar
> 
> *Subang Jaya residents with the help of their assemblyman Datuk Lee Hwa Beng came up with their proposed route and halts for the extended Putra LRT line into Subang Jaya. However, news is that Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) has ignored some of the proposed halts and is going ahead with their own route instead. StarMetro finds out. *
> 
> Subang Jaya assemblyman Datuk Lee Hwa Beng is upset. Informed sources have told him that Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) is bypassing three halts that he and residents had proposed for the extended Putra LRT service into the township.
> 
> SPNB is the holding company under the Finance Ministry that owns the rail lines.
> 
> “I’ve been told that Prasarana has finalised its own routes and is about to present it to the Cabinet for final approval.
> 
> “Based on what they have finalised, they are bypassing the *Sunway*, *Lagoon Perdana* and the *USJ 1* halts,” said Lee.
> 
> He said SPNB would be making a mistake if it excluded the three important halts.
> 
> “If Prasarana continues with their finalised route, it definitely won’t be successful, and this will be a mistake like they did with Putra and Star LRT lines,” he said.
> 
> Lee said that when news of the Putra LRT line extension into Subang Jaya was first announced by the Prime Minister, he had sat down with residents and the Subang Jaya Municipal Council (MPSJ) to draw out the route.
> 
> “We presented it to SPNB but it seemed that they never took into consideration our proposal nor consulted the residents who know best,” he continued.
> 
> He said based on the current route, SPNB was excluding low and medium-cost areas where people who would take public transport lived.
> 
> “Shopping complexes are places that people go to, so the Sunway Pyramid stop is an important one to have. Sunway also has thousands of car park for commuters to park their vehicles,” he said.
> 
> “There is no doubt that extending the line into Sunway can be quite expensive but the place is a big catchment area. There’s a wide coverage in just the Lagoon Perdana area alone, especially since Kg Lindungan and Kg Medan are also within close proximity. I would estimate easily 50,000 people there,” Lee said.
> 
> “I’m also disappointed with how they would miss out USJ 1 with blocks of low and middle-income flats there. You have to look at the present situation when accessing things.
> 
> “For example, the line from Sentul is usually packed mainly because of the lower income groups of people there,” said Lee.
> 
> The seven initial halts that were proposed by Lee and the residents are the Subang Jaya KTM station, SS14 and SS15, Bandar Sunway, Lagoon Perdana, USJ 1, between The Summit and Mydin, and finally, on the plot of MPSJ land in USJ 8.
> 
> StarMetro had reported Lee as saying that he hoped SPNB would look into ways to expand the routes such as including new areas and not change those that have been proposed.
> 
> The route by SPNB is said to be at the Subang Jaya KTM station, before heading to Jalan Jengka and Kesas highway, and ending up at Persiaran Kewajipan.
> 
> Residents Committee (JKP) Zone 5 (which covers The Summit right up to Angsana Apartments in USJ 1) chairman Kamarudin Rasol said he was disappointed to learn of the news.
> 
> “I believe all residents in my area support the initial proposal by Datuk Lee to have a halt in USJ 1. It gave them a glimmer of hope because they can take the LRT in future and leave their cars at home. At present, the jam here is getting from bad to worse especially during peak hours at 8am, noon and 5pm,” he said.
> 
> “Here at Angsana, there are 10 blocks of low-cost apartments and a lot of residents use the buses to get to work. We thought we could save on petrol and no longer need to bear with the jam in future so this (news) comes as a disappointment,” said Kamarudin.
> 
> JKP Zone 4 chairman Goh Hai Thun feels the same.
> 
> “Residents would definitely use LRT over cars once there’s a hub here. The line would serve at least a population of 200,000 stretching from residential areas of PJS 5 to 11. Moreover, these are middle-income group residents who rely on public transportation a lot. Not forgetting the Monash and Sunway College students who number to about 10,000 to 15,000 a day. If the LRT is convenient, people would prefer using it as a congestion relief,” said Goh.
> 
> Lee said he hoped Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy would look into the matter that take into account residents’ needs.
> 
> “The prime minister had also said that whatever petrol subsidy that had been withdrawn would go into upgrading of infrastructure, and this is one of them. So it’s no excuse for SPNB to say the cost is expensive and they do not have budget,” he said.





nazrey said:


> *New LRT lines approved*
> Saturday July 7, 2007
> TheStar
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The Transport Ministry has approved the proposed alignment for the new light rail transit (LRT) line in the Klang Valley, its minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy said.
> 
> He said the ministry has also approved the alignments for the extensions to existing LRT lines which were proposed by *Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB)*.
> 
> The proposal would be submitted to the Cabinet committee on public transport.
> 
> Chan was speaking to reporters yesterday after the launch of the Permai Central Transport Hub at Pusat Bandar Putra Permai near Seri Kembangan which is located south of here.
> 
> *The Government had proposed the construction of a new LRT line between Kota Damansara and Cheras.*
> 
> It had also proposed *extensions* to the existing Kelana Jaya (formerly Putra-LRT) Line from *Kelana Jaya to USJ* and the Ampang(formerly Star-LRT) Line from Sri Petaling to Bukit Jalil and Puchong.
> 
> The lines would be constructed and owned by SPNB, which is 100% owned by the Finance Ministry.
> 
> On when construction would begin, Chan said it would depend on the Cabinet committee headed by Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak.
> 
> On the Ipoh-Padang Besar double tracking and electrification project, Chan said the Government was currently working out the cost of recently revived project.
> 
> He said this was being determined by his ministry, Finance Ministry and the Economic Planning Unit in the Prime Minister’s Department.
> 
> Chan said the ministry was also working out the cost of expanding Ipoh’s Sultan Azlan Shah Airport.
> 
> Last week, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi made the announcement that the airport would be improved and expanded for more traffic.



*LRT link for Klang folk, too*
Friday November 23, 2007
By Elan Perumal

THE proposed LRT project connecting Subang Jaya to Klang will come sooner than expected if Selangor Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Dr Mohamad Khir Toyo has his way. 

Since the Federal Government has given the state the nod, Dr Khir said there was no reason why the people of Klang should be deprived of the LRT service. 

He said the proposed link between Subang Jaya and Klang was not a mere hype but was a genuine move towards enhancing the public transportation system in the state. 

“The project will be implemented soon after the Kelana Jaya-Subang Jaya link is completed. I am sure that many commuters in Shah Alam and other places along the Subang Jaya-Klang destination will be excited. 

“The state will push hard for the implementation of the project as it will provide another form of transportation for commuters who are currently depending on buses, Komuter train, taxi service to travel between the two destinations,” he told Star Metro in an interview yesterday. 

Dr Khir said the extended LRT link-up was expected to take a load off the increasingly congested roads in the Klang Valley especially the Kuala Lumpur-Klang Federal Highway. 

He said the congestion along the highway at peak hours was getting worse especially for traffic heading towards Klang. 

”The LRT link will not only take commuters from the two destinations but will also link Klang to Kuala Lumpur via Subang Jaya. 

“The service will make a great difference for those travelling between Subang Jaya, Shah Alam and Klang,” he said, adding that they would be enjoying a fast and smooth ride. 

Once the proposed link had been implemented, Dr Khir said, the state would be also looking into a sub system servicing the internal routes in Shah Alam and Klang. 

With more and more development in the state, he said, LRT would be the answer for the public transportation system. 

“We all know that LRT provides us fast, smooth and effective service and this is in line with the demand of the current age where people are becoming increasingly busy and time is something very valuable,” he said 

Meanwhile, Dr Khir said the government was not too pleased with the service provided by public transportation operators in the state. 

He urged the operators of public transportation to be more competent. 

While looking into providing comfort, he said, they must be focused on offering regular and quck service to commuters. 

“I am happy to see a lot of new and good looking buses on the roads but the service must be improved especially when it comes to local routes in small towns,” he added.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## allurban

nazrey said:


> *LRT link for Klang folk, too*
> Friday November 23, 2007
> By Elan Perumal
> 
> THE proposed LRT project connecting Subang Jaya to Klang will come sooner than expected if Selangor Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Dr Mohamad Khir Toyo has his way.
> 
> Since the Federal Government has given the state the nod, Dr Khir said there was no reason why the people of Klang should be deprived of the LRT service.


I can think of one great reason...the KTM Komuter is already operating....

Cheers, m


----------



## nazrey

by smitha_girish


----------



## nazrey

>


*Scomi Engineering Bags RM122 Million LRT Expansion Job*
( Date Posted: 1 November 2007 )

Re-affirms its role as a leading industry player

*Scomi Engineering Bhd ("Scomi Engineering"), the energy & logistics engineering subsidiary of Scomi Group Bhd ("Scomi") today announced that it has secured a RM121.8 million contract for the design, manufacture, supply, installation and commissioning in relation to the upgrading of the wayside Electrical & Mechanical ("E&M") systems under the Kelana Jaya Line Fleet Expansion Project.*

The contract was awarded to Scomi Engineering subsidiary, Scomi Special Vehicles Sdn Bhd (formerly known as Scomi Sdn Bhd) by Hartasuma Sdn Bhd ("HSB"), a company that is involved in civil, structural, mechanical and electrical works with special focus in the Transport Infrastructure, Utilities, Environment and Building Construction business areas.

The scope of works under this contract includes Communication Upgrades (Wayside Radio modification, Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition, Public Address, Passenger Information, Fibre Optic Transmission System & Vehicle Radio System); Power Supply & Distribution ("PS&D") Upgrades (9 Sub-stations Upgrades and 2 New Sub-stations); Civil Work construction (Storage Lane Platform, Building of 2 Sub- Stations and 6 storage lanes); Workshop Equipment upgrades; and Supply Spare parts for PS&D, Communication and workshop equipment.

This contract speaks volume for Scomi Engineering's ability, expertise and track record in design and engineering, and re-affirms Scomi Engineering position as a major player in transport engineering. E&M Systems are a key component to the daily running and operations of rail services. Being a niche market business there only a few service providers with the required capabilities to select from.

Scomi Engineering and its group of companies are focused on Energy & Logistics engineering. For Energy Engineering, the group is the leading provider of energy engineering solutions in the region servicing the oil & gas industry with a network of nine machine shops in seven countries. For Logistics Engineering, it is involved in the design and manufacture of busses, rail wagons, monorail systems and special purpose vehicles.

Scomi Engineering is part of the Scomi group of companies, which is a global service provider in the energy industry with core businesses in the Oilfield Services, Energy & Logistics Engineering, Energy Logistics and Production Enhancement sectors. With offices in 36 countries, Scomi has a strong global presence backed by almost 50 years of experience in the industry servicing numerous local and multinational companies.

The Scomi group offers drilling fluids & related engineering services, drilling waste management solutions, distribution of products & services, marine vessel services, transport engineering solutions, supply of industrial and production chemicals and Carbon Dioxide (CO2) separation among others.

Note: Scomi group - Malaysia Public Listed Company Oil & Gas Support Services


----------



## allurban

*Made-in-Malaysia monorail launched*

Made-in-Malaysia monorail launched

By SHAHANAAZ HABIB

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia has unveiled another first – its very own homegrown monorail. 

The Sutra monorail was developed by the Scomi Group over the last 12 months. 

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, who launched the new monorail yesterday, called it a significant milestone. 

“Today, Scomi has become one of only three major players in the world’s monorail business and has successfully developed a homegrown Malaysian monorail system ready to take on the world,” he said yesterday. 

Najib said it was a pleasure to note Scomi aggressively pursuing deals in countries like India, Saudi Arabia, Thailand, Vietnam, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Syria, Egypt and South Korea collectively valued at RM6bil. 

He said regions like Eastern Europe and South America with emerging economies, too, were worth looking into because it was only a matter of time before they needed to consider investing in modern, relatively-inexpensive and practical modes of public transportation. 

At a press conference later, Najib said that Scomi, being a homegrown company with very high value local content, had an advantage and was in a “very competitive position” to be considered for monorail projects in the country. 

He said the global world was very competitive and it was essential to position Malaysia and Malaysian companies internationally. 

“We must build our reputation so that our name is synonymous with reliability, quality, technology and competitive pricing,” he said. 

Chairman of Scomi Group Bhd Tan Sri Asmat Kamaludin said total investment for the Sutra monorail was about RM35mil including for research, development and factory expansion. 

He said 30 personnel members including 23 engineers and experts in areas of structural and mechanical engineering, design, quality, safety and procurement worked on it for 12 months at Scomi’s manufacturing facility in Rawang which was equipped with its own 1km of monorail test track.


----------



## nazrey

> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.



*RM3.2m to upgrade Kajang station*
Tuesday December 4, 2007

A TOTAL of RM3.2mil was allocated to upgrade facilities at the Kajang Komuter train station to make it disabled-friendly, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Chan Kong Choy. 

In a written reply to Datuk Yap Pian Hon (BN – Serdang), he said the allocation was meant to fix the roof of the platform, extend the length of the platform and also to include a lift, ramp and toilet for the disabled. 

Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd also upgraded facilities at the Serdang and Bangi stations with allocations of RM1.41mil and RM380,000 respectively. 

About RM150,000 was needed to maintain a Komuter train station each year, Chan said. 

The Serdang Komuter station serviced 1.057 million passengers in the first seven months of this year, generating RM2.456mil in revenue. 

The Kajang station had a total of 798,156 passengers with RM2.435mil in revenue and Bangi station 224,326 passengers for the same period, generating RM676,581 in revenue.


----------



## nazrey

NOTE : Kajang is famous for its sate Kajang (alternate spelling satay), a form of skewered barbecued meat. Informally, Kajang is known as the "Satay Town", and is famous among tourists and locals alike.

Though Kajang is a well-known tourist destination for *satay*, tourist hardly stay overnight. Hence, there isn't many hotel accommodation available. Most notable is the Metro Inn which is located approximately 2km from the heart of Kajang town. However, as Kajang is strategically located, many prefer to stay in Central KL (Renaissance, Hotel Equatorial, etc) or even Putrajaya (Shangri-La, Merriot,etc).


----------



## nazrey

> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


by superunkn0wn
Berjaya Times Square










Imbi Station


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.


*ERL passenger wins Dubai trip*
Thursday December 13, 2007
By OH ING YEEN and ARYSTLE KUAN











Wonderful surprise: Vellayatham showing his flight ticket and other gifts he 
received for being the 20-millionth ERL passenger at KLIA in Sepang 
yesterday. — Bernama

KUALA LUMPUR: It never occurred to Vellayatham Sockalingam, 71, that after returning from India, he would have to prepare for a trip to Dubai. 

*The surprise treat is his prize for being the 20-millionth passenger on the KLIA Express yesterday. *

He and the others on the 10am train that departed from the KL International Airport had earlier been told that one of them would be the winner of the special trip. 

And amid loud countdown by the guests, air horn blasts and confetti showers over a balloon arch, he walked through the ticket gate of the KL City Air Terminal at KL Sentral here at 10.28am to clinch the prize. 

Vellayatham, from Cheras, was quickly ushered on stage to receive his economy class ticket to Dubai from Emirates Airlines country manager Alban Lee. 

He also received a coffeetable book on Express Rail Link, the operators of the KLIA Express, and complimentary train tickets. 

Speaking to the press later, ERL chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said: “We have much to celebrate. We began the high-speed train link to KLIA in 2002 and today we have surpassed the 20-million mark.” 

“It is a humble achievement, but one we are proud of,” he added. 

He announced that ERL would soon launch a three-month campaign that offers, among others, a daily giveaway of handphones, a fortnightly prize of flight tickets and a monthly prize of a large-screen LCD television.


----------



## nazrey

> *ERL To Offer Check-out Service At KL Sentral Early Next Year*
> From Umi Hani Sharani
> 
> STOCKHOLM, Oct 1 (Bernama) -- Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd, the operator of the high-speed direct rail service between the Kuala Lumpur International Airport and the city, plans to provide a check-out service at the Kuala Lumpur Sentral Station for passengers arriving on board Malaysia Airlines flights early next year.
> 
> Its chief executive officer, Dr Aminuddin Adnan, said this will be done via the installation of a RM100 million high speed conveyor belt at the airport which will enable baggage to be transported to the satellite building almost five times faster before being shipped off by the rail service to ERL's KL Sentral station.
> 
> "With this system, passengers can walk around KLIA, maybe do a little shopping, before boarding the train and picking up their baggage at KL Sentral," he told Malaysian media recently at the World Route Development Forum here.
> 
> According to Dr Aminuddin, the high speed baggage handling system to be built by German firm Siemens AG and funded by the government, will be ready by November and will undergo a trial run for a month.
> 
> Baggage will be tagged by bar codes which allow passengers to keep track of them, and there will be no time limit for them to pick up the bags.
> 
> "We are talking to Malaysia Airlines to package this service with their sales. We believe this will be more attractive to the foreigners," he said.
> 
> He added that ERL has yet to start talking to other airlines for this service until the service agreement is finalised with Malaysia Airlines.
> 
> Security, he said, will not be an issue as all the necessary procedures involving the authorities will be taken at the check-out counter.
> 
> "There will be a slight increase in baggage handling manpower, but security won't be an issue," he said.
> 
> Dr Aminuddin said the firm expects the check-out service to achieve, if not surpass, the volume of the check-in service currently operating at KL Sentral.
> 
> "About 20 percent of the passengers use our check-in service currently, and we hope to attract the same kind of passenger numbers, or maybe extra 5-10 percent passengers. It depends on the promotion by airlines as well," he noted.
> 
> He also said that ERL is in talks with several airlines including Thai Airways, KLM and Air France to open check-in service counters at KL Sentral.


Update:
*ERL targets European passengers*
13-12-2007: By Sharmila Ganapathy

KUALA LUMPUR: Rail operator Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) says its checkout facility that will open at the KL Sentral city air terminal next year is expected to increase its passenger numbers by at least 5%.

The facility targets European and other long-distant travellers.

“Europe is a good market for us based on our research. Apart from the Asean market, we have a huge customer base from China and Australia,” ERLSB chief executive officer Aminuddin Adnan told The Edge Financial Daily.

Currently, international travellers make up 40% of the rail operator’s passengers.

ERLSB hopes the introduction of the facility and its collaboration with global travel distribution system, Amadeus, will improve the ratio.

Aminuddin said ERLSB would review the model Amadeus had designed for it next month before formalising a partnership agreement.

Amadeus is Western Europe’s largest online travel agency in 2006, with a 64.2% market share.

He added ERLSB was keen to work with similar operators, such as Abacus and Galileo, which have strong presence in the Asian and European markets respectively.

The rollout of the checkout system will be slightly delayed from the original date of January 2008, due to power supply issues.

“It will be happening only in March 2008, as the power supply to run full operations will only be ready in March,” Aminuddin said.

ERLSB yesterday celebrated its 20 millionth passenger. Seventy-one year-old Malaysian S Vellayutham walked away with an Emirates Airlines’ return ticket to Dubai.

Aminuddin said ERLSB notched an average of 5,200 passengers a day for KLIA Express and another 7,300 a day for KLIA Transit.

The operator has carried more than 4 million passengers this year, bringing its cumulative ridership to 21 million passengers.


----------



## nazrey

*Express Rail Link (ERL) baggage project*

*The crucial links*
Saturday December 15, 2007
By DAVID TAN











Wucherer: Siemens’ new system allows for baggage transfer at 36kph

SIEMENS AG sees the implementation of an ultra modern transportation infrastructure system in Malaysia as one of its key projects that will lift the country to a fully developed modern status. 

Its executive vice-president Dr-Ing. Klaus Wucherer says that the group is now bidding for the 384km double-tracking railway project connecting the northern region and Thailand and the high-speed train project connecting Kuala Lumpur and Singapore. 

“Malaysia has the necessary power generation and distribution infrastructure, and the industrial products. Besides roads, ports, and airports, it also needs an ultra modern railway infrastructure and an efficient healthcare system. 

“We want to introduce to Malaysia the 350km per hour high-speed train, which exists currently in Russia, Spain, and China,” he says. 

This year, the global giant Siemens AG is celebrating its 160th anniversary and Siemens Malaysia's 35 years of contributing to the process of nation building in Malaysia. 

On Dec 11, Siemens Malaysia hosted a gala dinner to commemorate its 35 years of operation in Malaysia at the Putrajaya International Convention Centre, which was launched by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi. 

On the *Express Rail Link (ERL) baggage project*, linking KL International Airport and KL Sentral, the transportation hub of the city, that would strengthen Kuala Lumpur as a logistic and transportation hub, Wucherer says the project is having its test runs now. 

“The ERL baggage handling system will be ready for public use in March 2008. Passengers will then have the choice of picking up their baggage at the airport or have it transported by the ERL to KL Sentral. 

“The new system uses a high-speed tray conveyor system where bags will be placed on individual trays for better control and tracking at high speed compared to conventional belt conveyors. 

“State-of-the-art IT and automation systems are in place to control and speed up baggage handling. 

“Siemens' new system allows for baggage transfer at an impressive speed of 36 km per hour, compared to the present baggage system which transfers baggage at 7.2km per hour,” he says. 













Wucherer (left), Abdullah and Althoff (right) 
at Siemen’s 35th anniversary celebration




The additional conveyor lines will also increase the capacity of the ERL baggage handling at KLIA, which is a fast-growing major airport in the region. The baggage ERL will reduce the loss baggage incidents significantly. Malaysia is the first country in the world equipped with the ERL baggage handling system.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang LRT line


Kelana Jaya LRT line
by amfyasin


----------



## nazrey

> *Rawang - Seremban line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


Kepong Sentral station NEW
by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## Republica

Have they got rid of that bit where they lose power on KTM Kommuter near Salak Selatan or somewhere


----------



## mrtfreak

That happens at Padang Jawa <-> Bukit Badak and Angkasapuri <-> KL Sentral as well. I doubt those will be gotten rid of. I think they're what they call "neutral" sections on the power line where they transfer from one overhead cable to another.


----------



## nazrey

Kepong Sentral station
by KonstantineChoo of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.


*ERL Plans To Extend Its Service To LCCT*
January 09, 2008 18:07 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 9 (Bernama) -- The Express Rail Link (ERL), the airport express rail network linking the city centre and the KL International Airport (KLIA), will be extended to the Low Cost Carrier Terminal (LCCT) once the terminal has a permanent location.

ERL Sdn Bhd (ELSB) chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said Wednesday the company had to put its expansion plans on hold because of the government's plans to relocate the terminal.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said last August that a new LCCT would be built near the KLIA to accommodate 30 million passengers a year while the existing one would be converted to other use.

Aminuddin said that once the government had decided on the permanent location for the LCCT, the company would look into extending its rail network, and the extension services would go hand in hand with the construction of the new terminal.

"If the location of the new LCCT is along the exisiting track, it will take not more than a year to build the ERL facilities to connect to the new LCCT, " he told Bernama after launching ERL's "Ride & Win" contest at KL Sentral here.

However, he added, if the distance was very far away from the existing ERL rail link or there was a problem with the ground treatment, it might take a bit longer.

On plans to extend the ERL services to Seremban, Port Dickson and Melaka, Aminuddin said a study must be carried out first to look at the passenger demands and patterns in those areas because it involved a huge investment by the company.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From KLIA > KLCAT by klia Ekspress
> Check in @ KL sentral Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL sentral Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA


*KLIA Ekspress passengers stand to win attractive prizes through latest contest*
Saturday January 19, 2008










Grab the opportunity: (From second from left) Ko, Dr Aminuddin Adnan, 
and Alban Lee at the launch of the Ride & Win campaign.

To celebrate its recent milestone of carrying over 20 million KLIA Ekspres passengers, Express Rail Link (ERL) has teamed up with LG Electronics (M) Sdn Bhd (LG) and Emirates Airlines (EK) to offer great prizes in a special Ride & Win campaign.

The three-month campaign, which runs from Jan 14 to Apr 13 2008 is open to all KLIA Ekspres passengers.

Speaking at the launch, ERL CEO Dr Aminuddin Adnan said that the contest gives ERL the opportunity to reward the KLIA Ekspres frequent travellers.

The contest offers great rewards which include daily prizes of LG Shine Bar mobile phones, fortnightly prizes of return Emirates flight tickets to destinations worldwide in Asia or Europe and, monthly prizes of LG 42 inch Pearl Black LCD TV.

The contest is open to anyone travelling on the KLIA Ekspres during the three-month period. Contest forms can be obtained at the ERL’s KLIA Ekspres ticket counters in KL Sentral and KLIA. All completed entries need only to be accompanied by a ticket receipt.

To participate, all KLIA Ekspres travellers have to do is guess the number of LG phones, Emirates logos and KLIA Ekspres tickets inside the giant Ride & Win box strategically located at the arrival and departure gate in KL CAT and the KLIA Ekspres platform in KLIA. Completed entries are to be deposited in the contest boxes by April 13 2008.

LG Electronics (M) Sdn Bhd CEO and Managing Director T.Y Ko said that the partnership with Express Rail Link is one based on mutual respect.

“This is a win-win partnership. For LG, we are able to create more awareness, especially for our new products while ERL will be able to reward its customers with products that are highly innovative as well as stylish,” said Ko.

EK country manager Alban Lee said the partnership would further boost their image and complement their commitment to the passengers.

“It creates a platform for us to convey our gratitude to those who have supported the airline’s services in Malaysia and especially on the launch of the new check – in services at KL Sentral.”


----------



## nazrey

> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line


by mysticalangel


----------



## nazrey

> *KLIA Transit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> Pictures by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com
> @ Bandar Tasik Selatan Station


by nahcnivek 
To KLIA >>










The station @ KLIA main terminal


----------



## nazrey

> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


Imbi station @ Berjaya Times Square
by MerSee


----------



## nazrey

by donpugh1


----------



## nazrey

by phuongmai1911


----------



## nazrey

> *Rawang - Seremban line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


Mid Valley station 
by neilmadhvani 










by TanzimSaqib


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Taking off..
by ariffjrs


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line


@ KL Sentral Railway station
by pjfncs27 










KL City Air Teminal (KLCAT)












> Platform at KL Sentral (Central Railway Station)
> Rapid KL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.






























by Connie Cheng



















by LazyGus


----------



## nazrey

pedang said:


> *More pics*


----------



## nazrey

by Kavi Glenister


----------



## nazrey

The massive central station for KL's transit system. It handles one of the LRT lines, the monorail, KTM commuter trains as well as the airport bus and express train. You can even check your baggage here on the way to the airport. 
by xybo


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Sri Petaling LRT line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang LRT line


<The 1st LRT of KL - 1998>
Formly known as STAR (Sistem Transit Aliran Ringan) LRT 
From keretapi.com


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL City Shuttle 
by Skyprince


----------



## nazrey

RapidKL Integrated Network of Klang Valley 










By ^tamago^ 
Mercedes-Benz



















An Yuan VIP



















Higer


----------



## nazrey

*RM1 Bln LRT Project Ready By 2011*
March 04, 2008 19:20 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, March 4 (Bernama) -- The RM1 billion light rail transit project linking Sri Petaling and Putra Heights in USJ, which is expected to be completed by 2011, will ease the traffic problems of the residents.

Barisan Nasional (BN) candidate for the Puchong parliamentary seat, incumbent Lau Yeng Peng, said this was the BN government's long-term strategy to solve the traffic problems faced by the people of Puchong and surrounding areas.

Lau said this at a press conference at BN Sri Serdang campaign centre in Serdang today to refute claims by the opposition parties that the project had been cancelled.

Also present were BN candidates for Kinrara and Sri Serdang state seats, Dr Kow Cheong Wei and Datuk Mohamad Satim Diman, repectively.

He said construction of the 16-km track was expected to start early next year.

"There will be 12 stations along the route, of which 10 will be in Taman Kinrara, Bandar Kinrara, Puchong Jaya, Tempua, Pusat Bandar Puchong, Bandar Puteri, Puchong Perdana, Puchong Indah, Taman Tasik Puchong Prima and Putra Heights," he said.

Lau said as a short-term measure to tackle traffic woes, two alternative roads would be built.

He said the Cabinet Committee on Public Transport, chaired by Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, last December approved an allocation of RM20 million to build a bridge over ex-mining pool to link Taman Kinrara in Puchong to Sri Manja residential area in Old Klang Road.

"Another bridge will also be built to link a road near Tesco hypermarket to USJ 1," he said.

Lau said although the two links would cost government a substantial amount of money he would lobby the government to ensure both routes stay toll-free.

In 2004 election, Lau won the seat with a majority of 11,882 votes.

In coming election, Lau will face a straight fight with DAP's Gobind Singh Deo.

For the state seats, Mohamad will face PAS' Ahmad Idzam Ahmad in Seri Serdang and Dr Koh challenge DAP's Teresa Kok Suh Sim in Kinrara.

The constituency has 75,625 voters, comprising Malays (42.76 per cent), Chinese (40.63 percent), Indians (15.76 percent) and others (0.85 percent).

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


KTM Komuter Class 81 EMU @ Kuala Lumpur Station (Old Station)
by haxa


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL line (Formly known as Putra LRT)
by Linolumixa


----------



## nazrey

> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU @ Kuala Lumpur Station (Old Station)
by ZaRulz


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur Station (Old Station)
by Traveling Diva 










by AndyLawson


----------



## nazrey

A model of the integrated KL Sentral



>


----------



## nazrey

Some Platforms at KL Sentral
by gdiver 










by fitrahulinsan


----------



## Andrew

The old KL Sentral station looks quite nice, any more pics of it? How many services is it still used for now?


----------



## forrestcat

Andrew said:


> The old KL Sentral station looks quite nice, any more pics of it? How many services is it still used for now?


It is still used as a stop for commuter trains and freight trains. But the stations have seen better days.


----------



## nazrey

*ERL chief: We're better than Europe*
NST Online » 2008/04/15










The ERL plays an important part in raising Kuala Lumpur International Airport’s image, 
says Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd chief executive Dr Aminuddin Adnan

KUALA LUMPUR: Express Rail Link will help raise Kuala Lumpur International Airport's image as Asia's superior regional hub soon. 

Express Rail Link (ERL) Sdn Bhd chief executive Dr Aminuddin Adnan said KLIA's image will be given a boost when ERL offers "check-out" service at KL Sentral's Air Terminal.

He said since ERL started operations in 2002, it had carried more than 20 million passengers.

Aminuddin said this when refuting claims by KTMB Workers Union president Abdul Razak Md Hassan that the service was not practical and cost-effective in a report in Mingguan Malaysia on Sunday when rejecting a proposal to start a bullet train service to Singapore.

"Overall expenditure on the project was RM2 billion, which remained the lowest cost per kilometre, or RM35 million, (20 per cent of the cost of Heathrow Express in London)," he said. 

Aminuddin added that the ERL service was 99.7 per cent reliable, which was much better than similar services in Europe or local train services.

He also said the RM35 fee per trip was significantly cheaper than in London which charged STG17 (RM107) for half the distance.

He said the ERL was also environmentally friendly as its trains used electricity. 

"Having had 20 million passengers to date, we have significantly reduced the number of road accidents," he said.

Aminuddin said the ERL project was completed on schedule, without cost overruns, and was operating smoothly.

"The achievements of this project clearly reflect the foresight and vision of its founders," he said.


----------



## allurban

nazrey said:


> *ERL chief: We're better than Europe*
> NST Online » 2008/04/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ERL plays an important part in raising Kuala Lumpur International Airport’s image, says Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd chief executive Dr Aminuddin Adnan


Sure, the ERL is just as good as anything found in Europe :banana: but when you get outside of KL Sentral..... :bash:

I wonder if Dr. Aminuddin realizes that there is a frustrated untapped market of train users who would love it if they could use the KLIA Transit for a fast trip, instead of having to face the KTM Komuter service.

I myself have hopped from KL Sentral to Bandar Tasik Selatan in order to get out of the city faster. At BTS I can pick up LRT or KTM Komuter trains (invariably, not as packed) going back into the city. :banana: It may cost more but it is faster and more comfortable.

Dr. Aminuddin, please lower the fares for KLIA Transit and offer a more frequent transit service. There is a market for this service...you just have to develop this market.

The people of KL will thank you.

Cheers, m


----------



## nazrey

*Commuter line for suburbs*
Friday April 18, 2008










KUALA LUMPUR: A new commuter rail line by KTM Bhd to connect major suburbs in the Klang Valley is awaiting final approval.

Called the *Outer Ring Railway *Service, commuters will be able to travel to Sentul, Kepong, Sungai Buloh, Kelana Jaya, Cheras and Bandar Tasik Selatan without having to go through the city centre.

KTMB managing director Datuk Mohd Salleh Abdullah said the proposed route would span about 70km and run in a circular loop on an elevated track.

He told reporters after a visit by Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat to the KTMB headquarters here yesterday that similar public transportation models were used in London and Japan.

Ong said KTMB had proposed the integrated commuter railway service to help overcome traffic congestion in the Klang Valley.

“It is to connect the suburban areas in the Klang Valley, as some of these suburbs have no railway link. The new line is expected to be linked with the existing rail network,” he said.

Ong said the ministry was studying the proposal, which was submitted to the previous Cabinet.

“It is at a proposal level, and we have not looked into the details yet. We have yet to discuss the budget, and we are (now) discussing the destinations (for the service).

“The main aim is to bypass KL city centre. The plan is on the drawing board, and we will need to work hard on the details,” he said.

Currently, the KTM Komuter service runs from Port Klang to Sentul, and Seremban to Kuala Kubu Baru. Both lines go through the KL Sentral station.

On another matter, Ong said he had directed Road Transport Department (JPJ) officers to hold talks with their counterparts in the police force to speed up the integration of databases between the agencies to help enforce traffic and transportation laws in view of the recent wave of bus accidents.

“Information should be available anytime to multiple agencies so that no loophole exists,” he said.

Ong added that it was important to pool together the records on summonses held by the police and the JPJ.


----------



## nazrey

*More parking bays at LRT stations soon*
Saturday April 19, 2008
TheStar

THE Park and Ride facilities at RapidKL LRT stations will have more parking bays at selected stations and will be taken over by new operators.

RapidKL communications general manager Ebi Azly Abdullah said these operators would carry out upgrading works at these facilities to provide LRT users a better environment and comfort when they park their vehicles for the whole day.

Upgrading works including resurfacing of the ground, extra lighting and CCTV will be installed in phases at selected key stations.

“We have provided additional parking bays at selected stations such as Taman Paramount and Dang Wangi station,” he said.

There will be 300 bays at the Taman Paramount station and 70 at Dang Wangi.

RapidKL has consolidated its Park and Ride operators to three main companies – Imej Parking Sdn Bhd, Operasi Jitu Sdn Bhd and PPKA Sdn Bhd.

Ebi Azly said these companies started operations yesterday and the parking fee was now a flat rate of RM3 for cars and RM1 for motorcycles for the whole day.

Operating hours are from 6am to 1am the next day.

“We hope the parking areas will be more secure and customers will have peace of mind when they leave their cars.

“We have requested that the operators provide adequate signage to inform people of the fees and their customer service numbers should our passengers have any problems at the parking facility,” he said.

To find out more about the location of the Park and Ride facilities, members of the public can call the RapidKL hotline at 03-7625 6999, Monday to Friday from 8.30pm to 5.30pm, or visit the website at: www.rapidkl.com.my.


----------



## nazrey

*Taxi stop*
At Prince Court Medical Centre



















At Pavilion KL


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL Bus


----------



## nazrey

KTM Komuter
by sseme 










@ KL Sentral Station Platform


----------



## nazrey

by ~ GAB ~


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From KLIA > KLCAT by klia Ekspress
> Check in @ KL sentral Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL sentral Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by nahcnivek


*ERL tickets on sale worldwide*
NST Online » 2008/05/16

KUALA LUMPUR: The Express Rail Link (ERL) to Kuala Lumpur International Airport in Sepang will become part of the *Amadeus Global Distribution System*, one of the largest travel networks, in the next few months. 

ERL chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said ERL tickets would be made available in 380,000 travel agencies all over the world, especially in Europe.

He announced this at a prize-giving ceremony of the Ride and Win contest that ERL organised together with LG Electronics (M) Sdn Bhd and Emirates Airlines early this year.

The contest, which was to mark ERL's recent milestone of carrying more than 20 million passengers, saw three winners in the fortnightly category walking away with Emirates return flight tickets to Paris, Venice or London. 

The winners - Azlul Shkib Arslan, K. Kalaiselvam and Carly George - said they were thrilled to have a chance to travel to the destinations.

The grand prize winners were Emmelia Nasir, Ahmad Firdaus Abdul Rahim and Ahmad Faizal Sulaiman.

Each received a 42-inch LG Black Pearl liquid crystal display TV.


----------



## nazrey

*RM550 million boost for transport trust fund *
NST Online » 2008/05/28

Prime Minister and Finance Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi said the fund focused on improving public transport system integration, improving the quality of service, coverage and frequency and loan disbursements towards these goals. 

Another RM498.77 million had been spent on improving the system.

Abdullah said the money came from the RM1.4 billion the government had accrued when it docked fuel subsidies in 2006.

The remainder of the savings would be channelled into the trust fund next year.

He said this in his written reply to Pas member of parliament for Kubang Kerian Salahuddin Ayub.

Abdullah noted that the final value of the savings went down from the initial RM4.4 billion projection due to the swift rise in global crude oil prices that year from US$61 a barrel in early 2006 to US$74 a barrel by December the same year.

The prime minister said the country's total expenditure on subsidies for petrol, diesel and liquid petroleum gas between 2000 and last year was RM37.4 billion, not including RM48.8 billion lost in tax revenue.

Subsidies for this year are projected to hit around RM18.31 billion, based on the global crude oil price average of US$105 per barrel.

However, Abdullah said the government expected the figure to increase as global oil prices had already breached the US$130 mark.


----------



## nazrey

*11 rail lines to ease traffic jam *
NewStraitTimes










KUALA LUMPUR: To further ease traffic congestion in the city centre, City Hall is proposing the addition of 11 new or extension rail lines to the Klang Valley transit network by 2020.

As comprehensively outlined in the Draft Kuala Lumpur Plan 2020, the lines are to serve areas not covered by the existing rail network.

They are also to link district centres, employment areas, high-density residential neighbourhoods and new development areas in the city's outskirts.

The new urban rail network will measure 233.61km and serve 184 stations, 119 of them new.


With the new lines, total rail coverage within the city's transit corridor will increase to 53, and link areas as far away as Bandar Tun Hussein Onn in Cheras to Damansara.

Currently, only 10 per cent of the city is directly served by the rail system or within the transit catchments of existing transit stations, while just 20 per cent of Kuala Lumpur is within the transit corridor (located within 400m on either side of a rail line).

The new lines are expected to influence land use and planning, as development is expected to be intensified along rail corridors and transform employment centres such as Kepong, Sri Hartamas and Damansara into transit nodes.

Once completed, 250,000 people are expected to travel by train to and from the city centre.

News of the plan has been warmly greeted by many, particularly commuters in the districts of Hulu Langat (Ampang), Petaling and Gombak.

Rumah Panjang Jinjang Utara Residents' Association chairman G. Yanaparagasam said he welcomed the rail extension since it would elleviate traffic congestion in Kepong.

"Traffic congestion has worsened here with the rise of new apartments and flats. The buses here are okay. But it is difficult for them to keep to their schedule because of the traffic jam, which is at its worst during peak hours."


----------



## nazrey

*Subang airport to KL Sentral rail link mulled*
Tuesday June 3, 2008, TheStar

PETALING JAYA: A train service linking the Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Subang and KL Sentral is one of the proposals that will be considered in redeveloping the airport, said Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat.

Whether it would be an express train, Light Rail Transit or commuter train, it needed further study, he said.

On the redevelopment of the airport, he said all three terminals are expected to function fully by 2010.

A new project, SkyPark Subang, would be a general and corporate aviation hub comprising the existing Terminal 3 building, regional aviation centre also known as the Hangarage Complex and the Commercial nexus, he added.

At Terminal 2, there will be 12 hangars in operation for repairs, while Terminal 1 has been identified as the site for maintenance, repair and overhaul.


----------



## nazrey

*Internet Access For KTM Commuters By 2010*
June 02, 2008 19:05 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, June 2 (Bernama) -- KTM commuters will enjoy access to the internet with the arrival of five new train coaches from South Korea in 2010.

Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) Intercity Services general manager Sarbini Tijan said the five coaches costing RM240 million would be plying the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh double-tracking railway line starting 2010.

"With the internet access, our train services will be on par with developed countries in Europe and Japan," he told reporters after launching KTMB's 'mobile ticketing' via SMS here Monday.

Sarbini said KTMB was also in discussion with several parties to introduce internet services to existing trains.

"KTMB is in the midst of equipping the trains with internet facilities. Implementation will be done in stages."

He added although travelling by train took a longer time, KTMB wanted to make the passengers enjoy the trip by providing various facilities.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU @ KL Old Railway Station
by haxa


----------



## nazrey

> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April 2002.


by Aaron Julius Kim


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Commuter Plans Shuttle Services To Overcome Overcrowding During Peak Hours*
October 25, 2008 20:01 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 25 Bernama) -- KTM Commuter plans to introduce shuttle services between Kajang and Sungai Buloh as well as between Kuala Lumpur and Shah Alam to overcome overcrowding during peak hours.

Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) managing director Abd Radzak Abd Malek said that by year end, six commuter sets would be deployed for the new services from 5.30am to 9am and from 4pm to 8pm.

This would be done by putting three additional coaches into operations, he said. Presently, 28 commuter units were used for the Seremban-Rawang and Port Klang-Sentul commuter routes, he added.

The additional coaches would reduce overcrowding by 35 percent, he told reporters at the Aidilfitri celebration at KL Sentral station here Saturday.

He also announced that KTMB would introduce express coaches from KL Sentral to Ipoh in mid-2010 following the completion of the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh double tracking project.

He said five trains with each having six coaches would be used to ferry up to 300 passengers at any one time but the frequency and fare had not been determined. The train's top speed would be 140 kilometres per hour, he said.

On the double tracking project in Penang which had been affected by floods, Radzak said the work would resume in a week.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM Komuter Class 81 EMU @ Old KL station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter Class 82 EMU @ Mid Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU @ Mid Valley


*Komuter every 10 minutes by year-end*
Sunday October 26, 2008 TheStar

KUALA LUMPUR: KTM Komuter services are expected to run on 10- minute frequency during peak hours by the end of this year with the delivery of 28 overhauled trains.

KTMB managing director Abd Radzak Abd Malek said he was trying to devise a system where six extra trains which did not run the complete route could be operated between 6am and 9am as well as 5pm and 8pm.

Speaking to reporters during KTMB’s Hari Raya open house, Radzak said the six trains would run between Kuala Lumpur and Shah Alam on the Sentul-Port Klang route, and between Kajang and Sungai Buloh on the Seremban-Kuala Kubu Baru route.

The KTM Komuter service has been suffering from delays as the original fleet of 62 trains has been reduced to less than half because of the lack of funding for maintenance.

Radzak said the frequency of KTM Komuter trains would be 15 min from the current 20 min at all times with the arrival of 37 overhauled trains in July 2009.

On the Sentul-Batu Caves extension, Radzak said services were expected to start by the end of next year. He said the RM500mil project was now 60% completed.

During the event, Razak announced that KTMB had adopted two children who were born on trains.

Aliza Safira Mohd Rafi was born in a coach near Jerantut station on Sept 28 this year while Mohd Zikri Haziq was born on Nov 2, 2006 at Kajang station.

Aliza has been given the nickname Mek Je after Jerantut station while Mohd Zikri was nicknamed Mat Kajang after Kajang station.

Both are entitled to free train rides for life and would also be given priority for employment with KTM Berhad.


----------



## nazrey

*KL Ligh Rail Transit (LRT)*
- Kota Damansara-Cheras (40km)










*No Plan To Raise Rail Transport Fares*
October 29, 2008 18:36 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 29 ( Bernama) -- The Transport Ministry has not received any proposal for fare increase from rail operators, its Deputy Minister Datuk Lajim Ukin said.

He said the ministry was only empowered to revise the fare rates for rail transport services like the commuter, light rail service (LRT) and monorail.

"A revision of fare rates for bus service comes under the jurisdiction of the Commercial Vehicle Licensing Board," he said in reply to Chua Tian Chang (PKR-Batu) in the Dewan Rakyat here today.

*Lajim said a new LRT route, stretching 42km from Kota Damansara to Cheras and expected to be ready in 2014, was expected to draw more than 300,000 passengers daily as well as reduce traffic congestion in Kuala Lumpur.*

"An additional route for LRT, stretching 30km for the Ampang and Kelana Jaya Rail Lines will benefit 2.6 million residents around Subang Jaya and Puchong," he added.

He said the additional Kelana Jaya Line, which also involved the purchase of 35 sets of new trains costing RM1.3 billion, was expected to fully operational in early 2010.

"With these measures, the Kelana Jaya Line capacity will be increased by two-fold, from the current 160,000 passengers daily to 350,000 passengers a day," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

by eryepe


----------



## nazrey

*Termination of SEMUA and SEPADU TouchNGo daily pass*
05 November 2008

Petaling Jaya, 05 November 2008: Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd (RapidKL) will discontinue the issuance of SEMUA and SEPADU daily pass effective 1st December 2008. 

RapidKL General Manager for Communications Division, Ebi Azly Abdullah said the demand for SEMUA and SEPADU daily pass, which is currently available via TouchNGo, is very low.

“Our statistics show that SEPADU is used by only 0.002 percent of RapidKL commuters while SEMUA is utilised by 0.005 percent of our total ridership,” he said in a statement issued here today.

Ebi said, commuters can still continue to enjoy discounted fares on RapidKL bus and LRT services by purchasing the Monthly Travel Cards (MTC), which will give them discounted fare for unlimited travel for one month. 

The cost of the Monthly Travel Cards is as follows:



> Integrated Monthly Travel Card For Bus and LRT	RM135
> Bus Monthly Travel Card For Bus only RM80
> LRT Monthly Travel Card For LRT only RM100


Cost Comparison

By purchasing a MTC, commuters can save between RM40 to RM75 a month depending on their travel pattern. This is illustrated in the chart below:



> Integrated Monthly Travel Card @ RM135
> RM135 divided by 30 days = RM4.50 a day
> 
> SEPADU @ RM7 RM7 x 30 days = RM 210 a month
> 
> SAVINGS RM75





> Bus Monthly Travel Card @ RM80
> RM80 divided by 30 days = RM2.67 a day
> 
> SEMUA @ RM4
> RM4 x 30 days = RM120 a month
> 
> SAVINGS RM40


----------



## nazrey

Notes to Editors:

Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn. Bhd (RapidKL), a wholly owned company under the Minister of Finance Incorporated is tasked in providing an integrated public transport system in the Klang Valley incorporating rail and bus services. Incorporated in July 2004 and operational since November the same year, RapidKL today transports approximately 4 million passengers weekly: 2.1 million on the Ampang Line and Kelana Jaya Line and 1.9 million on the bus system. Rapid KL provides services across 48 rail stations and 165 bus routes.


----------



## nazrey

*Proposal to build two-decked bus-stops*
Published: 2008/11/22 BusinessTimes

BUS-STOP Development and Advertisement Sdn Bhd (BSDA) is proposing to local authorities a private financing initiative (PFI) to upgrade existing bus stops to double-decked air-conditioned structures on a deferred payment basis.

Managing director Abdul Murad Abdul Malek said the company's proposed upgraded bus-stop would be similar in size to two units of 40-footer containers stacked on top of another.

"It will be glass-walled, air-conditioned and equipped with toilet facilities and a mini cafe," he said after signing a collaborative agreement in Kuala Lumpur yesterday with Korean technical experts to facilitate bids for bus-stop upgrading concessions.

Also present were International Construction and Civil Engineering Co Ltd president director Park Il Chun and air-conditioner maker Hanaro Gongjo Co Ltd president Kim Dong Joo.

Kim said his company holds the patent to an integrated and "quiet" compressor air-conditioner that is energy efficient and eco-friendly. 

"If there is good take-up of our air-conditioners from this bus-stop project, we may want to put up a factory here," he said.

In Malaysia, bus stops are usually built and upgraded on a design-and-build basis where payment is made to the contractor progressively. 

Abdul Murad is offering to state governments the option to not pay upfront for work done on bus-stops, but award long-term concessions and advertisement rights instead. 

"Financing will not be a problem as bankers agree that this business model is feasible," he said.

"We've proposed this idea to the Selangor state government and we've identified 1,700 sites that are suitable to be upgraded into air-conditioned bus-stops," he said.

Abdul Murad estimates the market value of upgrading 10,000 bus-stops throughout Malaysia to total about RM300 million. 

"This is excluding advertisement rights, of course," he said.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres
> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Ticket As Low As RM25 One Way On ERL KLIA Transit*
November 27, 2008 22:23 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 27 (Bernama) -- The public can enjoy a price of as low as RM25 for a one-way ticket on the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) Transit with a minimum purchase of three adult return tickets beginning Dec 1.

In a statement Thursday, Express Rail Link (ERL) Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said the special "Friends and Family Fare" promotion was created in conjunction with the festive holidays and year-end travelling season.

"Passengers flying off on Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific Airways, Royal Brunei Airlines and Emirates Airline have the added advantage of checking in at KL Sentral without lugging their bags to KLIA," he said.

"Travelling on the KLIA Transit is fast, taking only 35 minutes between KL Sentral and KLIA.

"To take advantage of the special package, a minimum of three adult return tickets must be purchased at the same time and the tickets must be used for travelling together within two hours of purchase," he said.

The return trip is valid for one month from the date of the first trip and is valid on the KLIA Transit only.

For more infomation, passengers can call Express Rail Link's call centre at 03-2267 8000 during office hours or log on to www.KLIAekspres.com.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

>


*Details of the Kota Damansara-Cheras LRT plan expected soon *
02-12-2008: by Yong Min Wei THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: The government soon will have full details of the Kota Damansara-Cheras light rail transit (LRT) project which will eventually benefit more than a million commuters in the Klang Valley. 

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said the 42km LRT project that would link Kota Damansara and Cheras was on the drawing board and expressed confidence that the project could take off in the near future. 

“Just a few days ago, a comprehensive briefing on the project was given to me and my senior officers,” he told a press conference during his working visit at the Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd’s (KTMB) Electric Multiple Unit (EMU) depot and locomotive workshop yesterday. 

According to Ong, his ministry would need some time following the comprehensive briefing to provide a host of information on the entire project that has been announced as part of the measures to develop public transport under the Budget 2009. 

Under Budget 2009, RM35 bilion will be expended to improve public transportation, which among others include a new Kota Damansara-Cheras LRT line set for completion in 2014. 

Asked to elaborate on the estimated cost and deadline for the project, he replied: “Be a little bit more patient... I don’t have much to tell you today.” 

On a separate matter, Ong did not wish to comment on several independent non-executive directors that were reported to have tendered their resignation from the KTMB board following their protest in the appointment of the company’s new managing director. 

“It is only fair that I leave it to the Ministry of Finance to comment as the appointments of directors come under their jurisdiction” he pointed out. 

Nevertheless, Ong said such resignations would not affect the operations of KTMB, adding that he was satisfied with the company’s ability to tackle problems faced by commuters lately. 

Earlier, Ong said following successful overhauls, there would be 36 EMUs to service the KTM Komuter train routes by March 2009 from the current 29 EMUs that were operational. 

“With the increase, waiting during peak hours will be reduced to only 15 minutes,” he said. 

He also stressed that of the 15 locomotives from Dalian, China that were non-operational in May this year, 13 locomotives had been repaired and now operational while the other two should be on track by month end. 

Ong added that repairs to the 15 locomotives were free of charge as it was well within warranty period following their fresh delivery from the manufacturer.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*Shorter waiting time for Komuter users come March *
02-12-2008:- 

KUALA LUMPUR: By March 2009, commuters using the KTM Komuter service need not push and shove and wait for more than 15 minutes, assured Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat yesterday. 

He said the number of trains providing the service will be increased to 36 from the present 29 operating now. 

“The 36 trains will meet commuter needs. The waiting time of between 20 and 30 minutes will also be reduced to 15 minutes,” he told reporters after a working visit to the Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) depot in Sentul here. 

Ong said this could be achieved as work to repair locomotives and electric multiple units (EMUs) was proceeding smoothly. 

He said that on a working visit to the depot on May 8, he found only five locomotives operating while 20 were not. 

“Beginning this September, after Abd Radzak (Abd Malek) took over as KTMB managing director, on my directions, he set up a task force to tackle the problem and at the same time the original supplier was brought in to handle the repair work,” he said. 

As a result, Ong said, 18 locomotives were repaired and were operating and two more would be operating before the end of December. 

Besides the locomotives, the EMUs expected to be used on the double-tracking lines also faced delays in repair work progress. 

“Of the 20 EMUs being handled by the contractors, 12 have been overhauled and fully repaired and by January the number of trains providing service will reach 31 as opposed to 29 now,” he said. Ong invited the media to see for themselves the situation at the KTMB depot. 

“This I need to share with you, as I promised earlier, in the name of transparency, we will make a special arrangement for the media to come in to have a look, to have first-hand information, to clear any doubts you might have,” he said. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*KL Ligh Rail Transit (LRT)*
By Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB)



> *New Four-Car Trains *
> SPNB
> The Star - 18 August 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Four-Car Trains from Bombadier
> 
> New four-car LRT trains in Klang Valley by next year
> Friday June 13, 2008, TheStar
> 
> PETALING JAYA: The new four-car light rail transit trains for the Kelana Jaya LRT line in the Klang Valley are expected to start operations by the end of next year.
> 
> The trains are capable of carrying more than twice the load of the current two-car trains.
> 
> In 2006, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd signed the RM1.2bil deal with the Bombardier-Hartasuma consortium for 22 trains, with an option for a further purchase of 13 trains.
> 
> The trains are being manufactured by Canadian company Bombardier and will be assembled by Hartasuma Sdn Bhd in Malaysia.
> 
> According to details made available at the Rail Solutions Asia exhibition, each train will have 32 seats and can comfortably carry 740 passengers, compared with the present load of 370 people per train.
> 
> Under “crush load” situations, the trains can carry 944 passengers. The current trains can only handle 472 passengers.
> 
> The new trains, which will be operated by RapidKL, will enable the capacity of the Kelana Jaya line to be increased by another 191,000 passengers daily.





smoothcake said:


> a present from uh uh at mexico , cancun:nocrook:
> get ready 2 roll on 2009...:banana:


Kelana Jaya LRT line


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*MAS’ ticket office opens new centre at KL Sentral from Saturday*
Monday December 8, 2008

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia Airlines will integrate ticketing operations for the Klang Valley at KL Sentral in Brickfields from Saturday. Operations at its former head office in Jalan Sultan Ismail will cease.

Senior general manager (network and revenue management) Dr Amin Khan said the move was part of ongoing efforts to consolidate direct distribution channel operations for ticketing and related services at one centralised location.

“This flagship facility is in its final stages of expansion and once completed will be better equipped to cater to the needs of our customers,” he said in a statement yesterday.

“Our premier ticket office at KL Sentral operates daily from 4.30am to midnight and offers a wide range of air travel related services for walk-in passengers.”

These include reservations and ticketing, reissuance of tickets for travel on Malaysia Airlines and MASwings, Internet booking kiosks, Golden Holidays facilities and refunds processing.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


by lemoncat1










by Aaron Julius Kim


----------



## nazrey

> Kelana Jaya LRT line


by sengkeat love bumi


----------



## nazrey

> Kelana Jaya LRT line


by qorun


----------



## nazrey

> Kelana Jaya LRT line


LRT terminal
by trainman7


----------



## nazrey

> Kelana Jaya LRT line





> LRT terminal
> by trainman7


Ampang Elevated Highway & LRT Kelana Jaya line!


----------



## nazrey

>


*Tenders to extend RapidKL LRT may be out in Q1*
By Sharen Kaur
Published: 2008/12/22

Key players like UEM Builders, IJM Corp, YTL Corp, Ho Hup Holdings, and Loh & Loh Construction are expected to bid 

SYARIKAT Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB), a unit of the Ministry of Finance Inc, may call for tenders to extend the RapidKL Light Rail Transit (LRT) system by as early as the first quarter of next year.

The LRT covers two lines, namely the Ampang Line (previously, Star LRT) and Kelana Jaya Line (formerly Putra LRT). The assets are owned by SPNB.

The tenders, worth over RM1 billion, is for track and civil works, fare collection, and systems work involving power supply, signaling and communication, industry players said.

Under the plan, the Ampang line will be extended from Bukit Jalil to Puchong, heading towards Subang Jaya, and linking up to the Kelana Jaya line.

The extension will involve 32km of double track and around 24 new stations, a source said.

Currently, the Ampang Line runs from Ampang to the city centre, and then from Sentul Timur towards the National Sports Complex in Bukit Jalil, while the Kelana Jaya Line starts from Terminal Putra Gombak up until Kelana Jaya.

"The extension will allow for a more complete integrated rail network. The project may be government-funded or implemented through private finance initiatives," the source added.

Key players like UEM Builders Bhd, IJM Corp Bhd, YTL Corp Bhd, Ho Hup Holdings Bhd, and Loh & Loh Construction Bhd are expected to bid.

It is learned that low-profile railway engineering firm Global Rail Sdn Bhd will make submissions for the systems work, in collaboration with its foreign technology partners. It is eyeing a portion which is worth RM80 million. 

The government is also expected to pump prime part of the RM500 million allocation under the RM7 billion economic stimulus package announced by Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak on November 4, to kick-start the project.

The allocation will also cover KTM Bhd's requirement for new three-car electronic multiple unit sets to cater for the Klang Valley. 

KTMB has 60 sets now, but only half can be used. It needs 112 sets.

"Tenders for the train sets are under evaluation as the government is looking at an option to lease the trains to reduce its capital investment on the assets," the source said.

The tenders or lease options will attract manufacturers from Korea, China, Japan and Europe.


----------



## allurban

*participate in a survey on rail transit use in KL*

Tue Dec 23, 2008 7:28 am (PST)
Salam and greetings to all,

We wish to advert for a research
participation in our group at the Institute of Work, Health, and
Organisations (IWHO) at the University
of Nottingham, UK. This research specifically looks at how rail passenger
crowding or high-density commuting may affect passengers’ commuting experience
and whether or not these effects influence commuters’ work and life.

We are looking for 15 Malaysians to participate in a pilot study to
test our questionnaire before the major data collection phase scheduled in March 2009. All
items in the questionnaire were taken from their original sources i.e.
standardised questionnaire developed by several authors in UK, USA,
and Europe.
We are piloting these items as they have neither been tested nor adapted to
South-East Asian participants.

You
are able to take part if:
* You are currently working in any companies or organisations
AND
* You commute to work at least 3 days per
week via the LRT (Kelana
Jaya line or Ampang line) ORKTM Komuter (Sentul-Port Klang line or
Rawang – Seremban line) services AND have been on the same route for at
least 6 months.

If you do agree to take part, you will be
asked to:
1. fill in a questionnaire to tell us about
your commuting experience, ride quality, impacts on work and life as well as your
general well-being.
2. give feedback about the questionnaire
items by completing an item-specific feedback checklist.
3. (both documents will be sent and returned electronically via e-mails).

As a token of
our appreciation for participation in this study, upon receipt of the completed
questionnaire and checklist, participants will receive RM100.

All of the information that participants provide is strictly
confidential and will be used only for research purposes. If you fit the
criteria listed above and are interested in participating or if you know
someone who might be, please send me an e-mail at [email protected] or [email protected].

We would also very
much appreciate if you could circulate this info to anyone you know who fit the criteria and might be interested to
participate in this research.


With kind
regards and thanks,

__________________________

http://beyondcommuting.blogspot.com/


----------



## nazrey

by Loeffle


----------



## nazrey

> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.





> KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU @ Mid Valley


KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU @ Mid Valley Station
by D-900


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.





> KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU @ Mid Valley


New version!


----------



## nazrey

*Express Rail Link eyes 5-10pc more revenue*
Published: 2009/01/19 

EXPRESS Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL), which operates the high-speed train services between the city centre and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA), plans to provide shuttle buses to the low-cost carrier terminal (LCCT) in Sepang from Salak Tinggi.

This is to enter the low-cost carrier market and increase its revenue, said ERL chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan.

The shuttle bus service is expected to start operating in the middle of this year, he said today.

Aminuddin said ERL is expecting a five to 10 per cent revenue growth for its financial year ending June 30, 2009.

However, he did not provide any figures. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.
> 
> Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.
> 
> Kelana Jaya LRT line


by mohaSHUK


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


by Rock Portrait Photography


----------



## nazrey

KL City Air Terminal (KL CAT)
by BudgetCouple
http://flickr.com/photos/budgetcouple/3269507666/


----------



## nazrey

by Megawati Hartati


----------



## nazrey

*RapidKL’s Q-system has passengers lining up to board the buses*
Monday February 23, 2009
By PRIYA MENON










Proper order: The Q-system requires 
passengers to line up before boarding the bus.

WALKING along Jalan Sultan Mohd and Pasar Seni bus hubs used to be a trying experience for some, what with the high volume of human traffic in the area. However, things have take a turn for the better nowadays even if the facilities may not be at its best.

Both bus hubs service 20,000 passengers daily with more than 10 routes at Jalan Sultan Mohd and six routes at the Pasar Seni hub.

With more than 60 buses plying the routes and stationed at the Jalan Sultan Mohd and Pasar Seni hubs, chaos were once the order of the day with uncontrollable crowd and even cases of people falling off the buses in their haste to get into them.

As a solution to this predicament, the RapidKL introduced a Q-system on Nov 18, 2008.

The system that required passengers to line up before boarding the bus has reduced the number of accidents that arises from unnecessary pushing and shoving.

Traffic coordinators (TCs) are at hand to manage the crowd and ensure that they queue and wait for their turn to board the bus.

However, the disabled and elderly folk are given first priority to board the bus.

Passengers, who had been using the bus hubs for years applauded RapidKL’s new system.

“It is good that they have implemented the system. Now the older generation can take the public transport without any hassle,” Nursyafenaz Ariffin, 20, from Klang said.

Multimedia University (MMU) CyberJaya student, Lim Chia Syen, 20, who hails from Penang said that the system was very efficient.

“I use this hub every week and I think it’s very good that they have started this system. It’s good for everyone, “ he said.

RapidKL senior general manager for bus operations Zoolina Mohd Naim said that they would have to closely monitor the system first before introducing it to other locations.

“So far places like KL Sentral uses the system for two routes. Now we are thinking of Titiwangsa and are working with the Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) to implement it soon,” she said.

Each lane is divided for a different route. Some of the lanes have been cordoned off with a yellow barricade to ensure that passengers wait within the barricades.

Zoolina added that there were times the TCs and drivers had to deal with rude passengers, who thought that the TCs were too harsh and abrupt.

“It is not that we are rude or harsh but sometimes we have to shout in order to be heard above the noise in the hub,” she said.

Despite the efficacy of the Q-system, the bus hubs managed by the DBKL are still in need of facelifts.

The roof of the current bus stop is not wide enough to cater for the large number of passengers in the area.

“When it rains, the water from the roof splashes onto the passengers waiting outside the bus stop,” Mastura Sharuddin, 28, an accountant said.

She added that the DBKL should think of upgrading the hubs for the benefit of the people. RapidKL said they were working closely with the DBKL as well as other local councils to address certain issues related to their routes and hubs as well.


----------



## nazrey

> Kelana Jaya LRT line


@ KL Sentral station
by santoshat60 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelbug60/3310491587/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.


Imbi station (connected to Berjaya Times Square mall)
by kaloypanahon


----------



## allurban

LRT passengers’ journey derailed after blackout halts Kelana Jaya line

The Star Online > Nation 
Wednesday March 4, 2009

LRT passengers’ journey derailed after blackout halts Kelana Jaya line

By KNG ZHENG GUAN and RACHEL LAU


KUALA LUMPUR: Several LRT stations were jam-packed last night when thousands of commuters were stuck for more than an hour due to the RapidKL Kelana Jaya LRT service being halted by a power failure during a storm. Some commuters were stuck in trains and only reached their destinations hours later.

Student Lai Yoke Yan, 22, boarded the train at the Asia Jaya station to go to Wangsa Maju. The train stopped for 40 minutes at the Universiti station and another 40 minutes at the next station before it moved again. The doors opened and closed intermittently while the train was stuck at the stations and some passengers left.

“I was standing for such a long time that my legs felt weak. It took me two hours to reach my destination,” he said.

Tan Siew Lee, 21, who was travelling with Lai, said she felt very angry, disappointed and tired.

Accounts executive Wong Kok Jen, 25, was equally upset as he was rushing to get to a dinner appointment.

“The Putra LRT is supposed to be the fastest way to travel within the city,” Wong said. “Instead, it took me nearly two hours to get from Damai to Bangsar. Normally it takes just 15 minutes.”

When he boarded the train at Damai, it did not move for 15 minutes and when the door suddenly opened, he got out of the cabin and waited at the station for about an hour before the train became operational again.

He noticed that the lights at several stations along the way were not functioning.

“The commuters nearer to the platform were calm, but those further back were frustrated as they didn’t know what was going on,” said Mohd Solehen Yusof, 17, who works at a store overlooking the KL Sentral LRT platform.

The system failure was apparently caused by a power disruption at a substation near the Kerinchi station at 5.58pm.

“When this happened, what we did was to bring all trains to the nearest station while we rectified the problem,” said RapidKL CEO Suffian Baharuddin.

“Due to the power failure, massive passenger congestions were experienced at the LRT stations along the Kelana Jaya line and it took some time to clear this jam,” he added.

Power was restored gradually from 7.15pm and train service resumed in stages with service returning to normal at 7.47pm.

RapidKL will investigate the cause of the incident.


----------



## allurban

comments from the public transport user's group TRANSIT are posted to their website:

http://transitmy.org

Cheers, m


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





>


by kaloypanahon
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3321278595/


----------



## nazrey

*Soil tests for Subang LRT *
February 16, 2009

Initial soil testing has begun along the proposed route of the Subang Light Rail Transit (LRT). 

Subang residents have been seeing earthworks being done along Persiaran Jengka and Persiaran Kewajipan over the past one week.

The tests are being conducted along Persiaran Jengka at SS17 and along the dividers between SS18 and SS14; and at the junction of Persiaran Kewajipan-USJ2.

Subang Jaya Municipal Council president Datuk Adnan Md Ikshan confirmed that the council had given permission to the contractors to carry out soil tests.

“They are just carrying out soil tests along the stretch.” 

Asked if that was an indication that the LRT extension project had been given the green light, he replied: “The LRT project has not been approved yet.”

As announced last year when Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi tabled the Budget 2009 proposals, this new link will complement the existing LRT route from Kelana Jaya and connect with the Ampang line via Putra Heights and Puchong.

Twelve new stations along a 15km stretch will start from the Kelana Jaya station and pass through Subang to Puchong.


----------



## nazrey

KL monorail 
by downtownBLUE 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/downtownblue/3298383502/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*More covered walkways for the comfort of commuters *
Nuradzimmah Daim 










Passengers will no longer be exposed to the elements with the construction of more covered walkways linking Light Rail Transit and monorail stations to shopping centres and bus stations. 

KUALA LUMPUR: Good news are in store for city folk, especially those who depend on the public transportation system.

Mayor Datuk Ahmad Fuad Ismail said yesterday that there would be more covered walkways linking shopping centres and Light Rail Transit (LRT) and monorail stations.

He said discussions would be carried out with Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd on the plan.

Prasarana is a wholly-owned government company under the Ministry of Finance Inc, which was set up to own the assets of selected public transport companies. 


This is part of the government's initiative to restructure the urban public transport system in the Klang Valley.

"Be it sunny or rainy, the public can walk to the shopping centres as well as bus stops or stations instead of having to hail a taxi when they alight from the trains. 

"We also agreed that we need more overhead pedestrian bridges. 

"This is also to encourage people to 'park-and-ride' as there are about 1.2 million cars on the city's roads every day. We will sit together with Prasarana to work out the details," Fuad said at a meet-the-press session yesterday. 

One example of a covered walkway is at the Mid Valley Megamall where a pedestrian bridge links the KTM Komuter station to the shopping centre.

There are also plans to have more four-car trains to accommodate the high volume of passengers during peak hours. 

"We are ordering 35 more of such trains for the Kelana Jaya line. 

Meanwhile, we are looking at ways to provide a more integrated service and we are working closely with City Hall on it," said Prasarana group managing director Datuk Idrose Mohamed, who was also present at City Hall.

Idrose said more details would be released next month.

He said there were currently around 400,000 people who use buses and 500,000 who commute by LRT.

On the proposals to extend the Kelana Jaya and Ampang LRT line, Idrose said the design and route had been identified.

But the company was waiting for input from City Hall including on the population size and volume of cars before construction could begin.

It has been reported that the Ampang line will be extended from Bukit Jalil to Puchong, heading towards Subang Jaya and linking up with the Kelana Jaya line. 

This will involve 32km of double track.

There will be 24 new stations to add to the existing 49.


----------



## nazrey

*Germans keen to run LRT in Selangor*
Tuesday March 17, 2009

SHAH ALAM: A German company is interested in building, managing and operating a light rail transit (LRT) system in the state, Selangor Mentri Besar Tan Sri Khalid Ibrahim said.

Khalid said he would be meeting the company’s representatives next week and that the company would also be making a presentation to the state’s exco on the proposed LRT project.

He said the deal was a win-win situation for both parties given the gloomy economic situation as some of the factories in Germany had to close.

Khalid said that besides helping to keep German factories open by using their products, the LRT project would create a better public transportation system in Selangor.

“We are looking at extending the LRT system to Klang, Kajang and Rawang,” Khalid told a press conference at the state assembly building here yesterday.

On the cleaning-up of the Klang River, Khalid said work would include sprucing-up the river from its source right up to the estuary.

“The Klang River can be used for transportation as well as both a tourist and leisure spot,” said Khalid, adding investors would be roped in for the development.

Earlier in the state assembly, Khalid said the initial estimated total cost for cleaning-up the river was about RM10bil, including for the removal of pollutants, dredging, preventing further pollution and maintaining water quality.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KLIA Ekspres is a non-stop, airport rail link service between Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) in Malaysia. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit is a rail service linking Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) operated by Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL). It shares the same tracks as the KLIA Ekspres but unlike the direct airport express service, KLIA Transit stops at three other stations.
> 
> Both KLIA Transit and KLIA Ekspres services are often reffered to by Malaysians simply as ERL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> @ KLIA main terminal


*KLIA shuttle and rail link plan for new LCCT*
Thursday March 19, 2009

KUALA LUMPUR: The Express Rail Link (ERL) train services are likely to be extended to the new low-cost carrier terminal that will be built by 2011.

Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Dr Aminuddin Adnan said they had been asked to consider extending the current ERL line to the new LCCT to cater for an increase in passenger load.

“If all goes well, we are planning to extend the KLIA Express and KLIA Transit lines right up to the new LCCT.

“We are also thinking of having a shuttle service between LCCT and KLIA that will likely run for 24 hours,” he told The Star.

Finance Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak announced recently that Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB) would build and operate the new RM2bil LCCT near the KL International Airport.

On Wednesday, MAHB managing director and chief executive officer Datuk Seri Bashir Ahmad said the new LCCT should be able to handle 30 million passengers annually, compared with the present 15 million.

He said the new LCCT, which was expected to be completed in the second half of 2011, would be near the main terminal and was at a “very good location.”

It is learnt that the new LCCT would be about 2km from KLIA.

The KLIA Express is a 28-minute direct train ride from KL Sentral to KLIA.

KLIA Transit currently leaves from KL Sentral but makes several stops along the way, including at Bandar Tasek Selatan, Putrajaya and Salak Tinggi before reaching KLIA. Both services end at 1am.

On ERL’s proposed bus shuttle service from Salak Tinggi to the current LCCT, Dr Aminuddin said they had completed their trial run and were now gathering data to determine the demand and feasibility of the service.

The bus shuttle service, he said, would enhance the transport service to LCCT and would cater more to passengers wanting an easy, convenient connection to LCCT via KLIA Transit.


----------



## nazrey

*LRT plan gets the nod as residents feel it will ease traffic*
By THO XIN YI Thursday December 17, 2009










A FEW residents associations and organisations in Subang Jaya and USJ have given the thumbs up to the LRT extension plan.

They feel that the LRT would be a convenient alternative for residents who have had enough of traffic congestion and poor bus services in the townships.

Subang Jaya Senior Citizens Club president Yeong Teik Boon believed that the extension would shorten the travelling time between Subang Jaya and the city centre.

“Buses here are not punctual and the Komuter station is not easily accessible by all,” he said.

Jamaludin Ibrahim of the USJ 5 residents association welcomed the LRT extension as it would help the people save money and time, while Subang Jaya Consumers’ Association secretary Gan Meng Foo believed that it would alleviate traffic congestion.

However, they hoped that the feeder bus services would be well-planned.

Persatuan Poh Toh Subang Jaya chairman Koay Teng Koon added that the car park facilities must be sufficient to encourage car owners to use the LRT to get to their destinations.

The Subang Jaya Coffee Merchants, Bars and Restaurants Association, meanwhile, urged the authorities to look into the environmental and health aspects when implementing the extension.

Kelana Jaya MCA chairman Ong Chong Swen, who is also the USJ 5 residents association deputy president, is hoping that the LRT extension would change the people’s travelling habits.

“They can take the trains to work and use their own cars for leisure on the weekends,” she said.

Ong added that she was informed by Prasarana that it had received 92% positive feedback on the project.

JKP Zone 4 deputy chairman Shafiee Shariff Abdullah also hoped that construction work would commence as soon as possible.

Subang Jaya resident M. Vivekananda, on the other hand, was concerned about the efficiency of the LRT in solving the traffic problem in the Klang Valley.

“Using the proposed LRT extensions can result in having to travel in a rather circuitous route.

“Additionally, if the existing LRT lines have not solved the transport problem in Kuala Lumpur, how can they be expected to solve the transportation problems in the other areas such as Subang Jaya and USJ?” he asked.

He suggested the authorities look into transport woes in a holistic manner to overhaul the traffic management system.

“By extending the LRT, Prasarana cannot bring about a magical transformation to end the transportation woes. A colossal amount of taxpayers money is involved in this project.

“The authorities need to make a judicious decision in the name of progress and sustainable development,” he said.

Another Subang Jaya resident G. H. Goh suggested that an independent loop be formed along the Damansara-Puchong Expressway for travellers heading to Petaling Jaya to save the time of LRT users who are heading to Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR | Public transport*

*Public transport in Kuala Lumpur*










*KTM Komuter*
2 Lines
- Sentul - Port Klang Line (22 stations over 153 km)
- Rawang - Seremban Line (23 stations over 153 km)










KTM Komuter is an electrified commuter train service first introduced in *1995*, catering especially to commuters in Kuala Lumpur and the surrounding suburban areas. It is a popular mode of transportation for commuters working in Kuala Lumpur, as they can travel to the city without the hassle of traffic congestion. Coaches are modern and air-conditioned. For those who drive to the stations/halts, 'Park & Ride' facility is provided at a nominal charge.










KTM Komuter Class 81 EMU



















KTM Komuter Class 82 EMU



















KTM Komuter Class 83 EMU




























*Route expansion in progress*
A 7.2 km, four-station extension from the Sentul station to Batu Caves has been approved. The project - which will cost RM515 million - will include electrification, double-tracking and refitting the existing old track, signalling, communications, as well as construction of new stations at Sentul, Batu Cantonment, Batu Village, Taman Wahyu and Batu Caves. Site possession was given to contractor YTL Corporation Berhad on November 17, 2006, and the project is to be completed by April 2010. The Sentul station is part of the Sentul Raya masterplan development under YTL.


----------



## nazrey

*RapidKL Rail*
3 Lines
- Sentul Timur - Sri Petaling (18 stations over 15 km) - 1996
- Sentul Timur - Ampang (18 stations over 15 km) - 1998
- Terminal PUTRA (Gombak) - Kelana Jaya (23 stations over 29 km) - 1998-1999





































*Rapid KL*, short for *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd* is a government-owned company which was formed in *2004* as part of the restructuring of the public transport system in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia's capital.

Rapid KL, which is 100%-owned by the government, is the operator of Kuala Lumpur's three light rail transit (LRT) lines. It is also the largest stage bus (regular or trunk bus route) and feeder bus operator in Kuala Lumpur.

All assets of the LRT and bus service is owned by another government-owned company, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) which was also formed under the restructing process.

Train in use for Sri Petaling line & Ampang Line




























Train in use for Kelana Jaya Line










*NEW* four-car trains!



















*Extensions*
The line will undergo a 17 km extension with construction expected to commence in early-2010 through 2012. With a total of 13 new stations to the line, the new terminus will be relocated to Putra Heights from the existing Kelana Jaya station.


----------



## nazrey

*KL Monorail*
1 Line
- KL Sentral - Titiwangsa (11 stations over 8.6 km)










The Kuala Lumpur monorail system in Malaysia opened 31 August *2003*, and serves 11 stations running 8.6 km with two parallel elevated tracks. It connects Kuala Lumpur's main station KL Sentral with the "Golden Triangle". It was built for RM1.18 billion by KL Infrastructure Group Berhad (KL Infra) that holds a 40-year concession to operate the monorail. The system utilises permanently coupled 2-car trains, which are able to accommodate 158 passengers each during regular operations. The monorail carriages themselves were built by a Malaysian company.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ainaliyana/3525166270/


----------



## nazrey

*Express Rail Link*
Line length: 57 km










*KLIA Ekspres* 
A direct link to Kuala Lumpur International Airport with destination time of only 28 minutes. The service is run by Express Rail Link Snd.Bhd. which began its operations on 14 April *2002*.
*KLIA Transit*
A link to Kuala Lumpur International Airport with transits in key areas within the Multimedia Super Corridor and the Federal Government Administrative Centre (Putrajaya & Cyberjaya), as well as Bandar Tasik Selatan and Salak Tinggi


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Ekspres, Amadues Sign Partnership Deal*
December 01, 2009 21:37 PM
RELATED LINK: http://www.amadeus.com/

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 1 (Bernama) -- Travel and tourism firm, Amadues, has signed a partnership deal with KLIA Ekspres to allow travel agencies to book the train service via its distribution solution.

KLIA Ekspres, a train service that connects the Kuala Lumpur International Airport with the city centre, would now be available to more than 102,000 travel agents in 219 markets through Amadeus Airport Express.

In a statement, Amadues Asia Pacific president, David Brett, said the rail was an increasingly common mode of transportation in many countries in the region.

"High-speed rail services are also growing rapidly as a convenient option for business travel," he said.

He said offering travellers the ability to book rail transport in addition to their airline tickets would help rail providers increase passenger bookings and help travel agencies to add value.

The addition of KLIA Ekspres further expands Amadeus's service which already features Heathrow Express (London), Arlanda Express (Stockholm) and Friendly Airport Limousine service at Narita Airport (Tokyo).

-- BERNAMA 
______________


----------



## nazrey

*Sentul Komuter station closed for three days*
Thursday December 17, 2009

PETALING JAYA: The Sentul Komuter station will be closed from tomorrow until Sunday to facilitate end-stage works on the Sentul-Batu Caves double-tracking project.

As such, the KTM Komuter service for the Port Klang-Sentul route will only be operational between the Port Klang-Kuala Lumpur sector, KTM Bhd (KTMB) said in a statement yesterday.

A shuttle bus service with a 15-minute frequency will be provided between Kuala Lumpur and Sentul in the meantime, the statement said.

“We apologise for any inconvenience caused to commuters using this route during this time.

“For further information, please contact the KTMB call centre at 03-2267-1200,” the statement said.


----------



## nazrey

*SPNB evaluating 136 contractors for RM7bil LRT extension*
Published: Tuesday November 24, 2009 MYT 3:17:00 PM

KUALA LUMPUR: Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB) is evaluating 136 contractors, under a pre-qualification exercise, for the proposed extension of the Kelana Jaya and Ampang Light Rail Transit (LRT) lines which are estimated to cost RM7 billion.

"We have given them a month to fulfill the requirements. We have to pre-qualify them to determine if they can undertake the job," said its Group managing director Datuk Idrose Mohamed.

He said it was up to the contractors concerned to bid for the project via joint-ventures or on their own.

"Following the pre-qualification exercise, we will call for the actual tenders by early next year," he told reporters after the launch of the International Association of Public Transport (UITP) Asia Pacific Seminar by Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Ahmad Husni Hanadzlah, here, on Tuesday.

The three-day seminar on public transportation began on Monday and is organised by Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd in association with the UITP.

"There are a lots of processes involved in the extension of the LRT lines. We have to do a final design and submit for approval to the local authorities.

"Once everything is completed, we will start the actual construction which is targeted for early next year," he said.

He also disclosed that the project will be completed in three years.

Meanwhile, Idrose said Prasarana will be introducing a longer, four-car train for the Kelana Jaya LRT line, a key metro system in Kuala Lumpur.

He said the first batch of the four-car train which is currently undergoing testing, will be operational by the year end.

He said a total of 35 trains will be delivered in one and a half years, with four being delivered quarterly. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*KL turns to LRT to get on right track *
The Malaysian Insider

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 18 — Despite the convenience brought on by trains that may someday run near his Shah Alam home, Ikmal Hisham is not happy.

Construction of a 34.7km extension to the existing 56km Light Rail Transit (LRT) lines is set to begin early next year, and be completed by 2013.

Estimated to cost up to RM7 billion, the extension to the LRT lines will serve thousands of commuters with 26 new stations in the capital and Selangor.

But Ikmal said the trains will run too close to houses and schools.

“There will be noise pollution during construction and when the trains start operating,” he told The Straits Times.

The lines will also run close to high-voltage cables, he said.

“It is very dangerous,” he added. “Accidents can happen. The lives of the residents at home and the children in the schools will be jeopardised.”

He claimed the rail line will run as close as 50m to homes in some spots in Shah Alam.

About 1,155 residents have signed a petition suggesting an alternative route.

Their route would serve more housing communities and commercial centres, they said, but is still a safe distance from houses.

Syarikat Prasarana Negara, a unit of the Ministry of Finance that oversees public infrastructure projects, said the LRT is the best mode of transport to beat road congestion.

Feedback from the public is being evaluated by the Department of Railways before the project kicks off, Ebi Azly Abdullah, Prasarana's group communications general manager, told The Straits Times.

The dispute over the rail's route forms part of a larger debate over the efficient movement of hundreds of thousands of people in the fast-growing Klang Valley that surrounds KL.

Public transportation has always been a sore point in the Klang Valley, as it is seen as unreliable and poorly connected. Some areas do not have LRT stations, and buses are infrequent.

Unlike Ikmal, commuter Ida Mariam Abdul Rahim does not mind trains running near her home.

Ida, a legal counsel, takes a 20-minute LRT ride to work from Petaling Jaya to the KL city centre every day. When fuel prices shot up in June last year, many joined her by ditching their cars to use public transport.

Now, the two-coach trains that she uses daily are bursting at the seams.

“It is very convenient for me because the LRT is just a 10-minute walk from my house and from my office,” she said.

She added that the sound of the LRT trains, which run behind her house, does not bother her.

“It is not noisy, and you get used to it,” she said. “And with the rising prices of petrol and other goods, I prefer the station to be near my house.”

The government said yesterday that it aimed to boost the number of daily users of public transport in the Klang Valley from 240,000 to 600,000 by the end of 2012, by addressing problems commonly faced by commuters, including LRT overcrowding.

To increase capacity, the government is set to double the number of train coaches to four for one of the two LRT lines at the end of this month.

Political analyst James Chin of the Monash University Malaysia Campus said the government has no choice but to build the extension. “Residents who oppose the line will change their minds once the line is completed. It will increase the value of their homes,” he said.

Traffic in parts of the Klang Valley has reached a critical stage, he added.

“You can only build so many flyovers and new roads,” he said. “The future for all big cities like KL is an efficient inner-city train line.” — Straits Times


----------



## nazrey

>


*Integrated transport terminal at Bandar Tasik Selatan*










Features:
- 6 storey building
Level 1: city bus, taxi
Level 2: intercity bus arrival & departure
Level 3: Main concourse, ticket counters, retail
Level 4: food court, retail
Level 5: Car Park
Level 6: Car Park

Modern bus terminal facillities : 
- Automatic Number Plate Detection CCTV-
- Interactive Public Information Display System -
- Dedicated bay for arrival and departure bus for proper bus management -
- OKU friendly - special tactile, toilet, lif -
- Air-conditioned waiting hall, retail -
- Integrated with LRT Ampang Line,ERL,KTM










*UPDATE:*


msyukry08 said:


> Integrated Transport Terminal @ Bandar Tasik


----------



## nazrey

>


*KL Sentral Station*
KL City Air Terminal (KL CAT)

















Stesen Sentral, Malaysia’s largest transit hub, is Kuala Lumpur’s integrated rail transportation centre, offering global connectivity and seamlessly linking all urban and suburban residential, commercial and industrial areas. It is also a direct link to Kuala Lumpur International Airport, Putrajaya (the Federal Government Administrative Centre), Cyberjaya and key areas within the Multimedia Super Corridor. Such amazing connectivity has been established through direct access to six rail systems and links to major highways. 













































- KTM Intercity - A central rail point for all rail destinations throughout Malaysia
- KTM Komuter
- Rapid KL
- KLIA Ekspres - A direct link to Kuala Lumpur International Airport with destination time of only 28 minutes
- KLIA Transit
- KL Monorail

KTM Intercity platform



















*NEW KTM Intercity *
ETS (Electric Train Set): New rapid intercity trains @ KL old railway station


























Rapid KL platform










KLIA Ekspres/KLIA Transit platform
@ KLIA & KL Sentral


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Extensions*
> The line will undergo a 17 km extension with construction expected to commence in early-2010 through 2012. With a total of 13 new stations to the line, the new terminus will be relocated to Putra Heights from the existing Kelana Jaya station.





nazrey said:


> *Commuters want exact locations of new stations*
> By BAVANI M Monday October 12, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future option: There is a lot of land waiting to be developed at
> Putra Heights, where both the extensions are expected to meet.
> 
> IT HAS been almost a month since Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd revealed its preferred alignments for the proposed extension to the Kelana Jaya and Ampang LRT lines.
> 
> Since then, there have been numerous calls by residents and stakeholders requesting that the exact locations of the stations be identified.
> 
> Having a clear idea of where these stations are located would help people provide feedback, comments and suggestions to the proposed lines as well as prevent any confusion in future that might hamper the project.
> 
> Several locations have been proposed and it is believed that the most of the stations will be within a 500m radius of these locations with some exceptions.
> 
> The Kelana Jaya line starts from the Kelana Jaya station, passing through Subang Jaya and USJ, before ending at Putra Heights, covering 17km, with 13 new stations.
> 
> There are two stations in Petaling Jaya, while Subang Jaya has seven stations located along Jalan Jengka and Persiaran Kewajipan and three stations in Putra Heights.
> 
> The line will have five stations with multi-storey park-and-ride facilities.
> 
> The Ampang line, which spans 17.7km, starts at the Sri Petaling station and passes through the Kinrara and Puchong industrial zones before ending at Putra Heights.
> 
> It has 13 stations, with six multi-storey carpark and park-and-ride facilities, including Putra Heights. Two stations are located in Kuala Lumpur, while 10 stations are in Puchong.
> 
> The 35km of lines, which are estimated to cost about RM7bil, will be elevated and are expected to be ready by 2012.
> 
> For those wanting to make comments and objections, note that the display hours are from Monday to Friday from 9am to 5pm. It is closed on Saturdays, Sundays and public holidays.
> 
> Views should be in writing and submitted to the Department of Railways director-general’s office before Dec 14.
> 
> For details call 03-2278 1222 or visit www.dor.gov.my.


*Work starts on LRT station*
By ROZAID A. RAHMAN Sunday December 20, 2009










Positive response: The proposed site of the LRT station that was recently 
cleared of undergrowth yesterday. Construction of the extended lines is 
scheduled to begin in March next year.

PETALING JAYA: Land clearing work for the main Putra Heights LRT station has started.

A check at the proposed site of the station, which will act as an interchange for commuters using the Kelana Jaya and Ampang lines, showed that the area has been cleared of undergrowth.

Construction of the extended LRT lines is scheduled to begin in March next year.

At least 90% of the public have responded positively towards the proposal since it was first announced three months ago.

The proposed extension plan was displayed for a three-month public viewing at the Department of Railways, the Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL), Subang Jaya Municipal Council, Shah Alam City Council (MBSA) and Petaling Jaya City Council (MBPJ).

The deadline for the public to give feedback on the 34km extension ended on Dec 14.

Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) communications general manager Ebi Azly Abdullah said some resident associations wanted some of the new routes and stations to be reviewed, but none objected to the extension.

“Overall, the public agreed that we should build this extended line. Some resident associations from Taman Bunga Negara, Subang Alam, Section 2 and 3 of Putra Heights objected, but not against the extension as a whole. They want the route and location of stations at some parts to be reviewed,” he told The Star.

The Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights extension, estimated to cost about RM6bil to RM7bil, will have 13 stations, starting with Kelana Jaya/Subang Valley, Subang, Subang Jaya, USJ, and Alam Megah before ending at Putra Heights.

The Sri Petaling-Putra Heights line, also with 13 stations, is estimated to cost RM8bil and cuts across Puchong and Kinrara.

Ebi said construction would begin early next year and expected to complete by the end of 2012.

“However, this would depend on the changes that need to be made to some routes based on the feedback and suggestions received from local authorities,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*KL to have dedicated bus lanes from 2011*
18 Dec 2009 

FOR the first time ever, the Government will introduce dedicated bus lanes which are separated from normal roads by barriers as part of the move to encourage the use of public transport.

Transport Ministry special adviser for transport Mohamad Nur Kamal said Kuala Lumpur’s bus rapid transit Corridor One would be introduced in 2011.

This would be followed by Corridor Two and Corridor Three the following year.

Unlike earlier dedicated bus lanes introduced by Kuala Lumpur City Hall, the lanes are different as they will be separated from normal roads and only buses will have access to them.

Mohamad Nur, who is the team leader for the Urban Public Transport Laboratory, said four bus expressway transit routes would be built next year.

These would allow buses to travel along under-utilised highways to Kuala Lumpur city centre with limited stops along the way.

For rail services, Mohamad Nur said there would be 26 new four-car light rail transit train sets for the Kelana Jaya line next year. An additional 35 would be available in 2011.

“The LRT extension to Putra Heights in Subang Jaya will also be completed and there will be 14 new trains for the Ampang LRT line,” he said, adding that the capacity for monorail service will be doubled.

By 2011, he said 15 refurbished electric multiple units would be available for KTM Komuter.

“Currently, there are 23 to 25 running train sets for KTM Komuter and the figure is expected to increase to 80 sets by 2012. We hope to reduce the Komuter headways to 7.5 minutes in 2012.”

Next year, Mohamad Nur said there would also be discounted fare rates by all operators for commuters who used Touch ’n Go cards.

He said drivers with outstanding summonses would be refused road tax renewals next year to reduce the number of vehicles on the road.


----------



## nazrey

*Integrated transport terminal (ITT)*












TWK90 said:


> North - Sungai Buloh
> East - Gombak
> South - Bandar Tasik Selatan
> The proposed location for Gombak is near to Rapid KL Terminal Putra LRT station.


*Ong: Transit corridors can handle 50,000 passengers during peak hours*
Saturday December 19, 2009

KUALA LUMPUR: The 12 transit corridors where special bus lanes will be built will be able to handle between 35,000 and 50,000 passengers during peak hours daily, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said.

“This is between 6% and 9% of the total public transport ridership by 2012,” he said.

The dedicated right-of-way for buses will run from the suburbs in the Klang Valley to Kuala Lumpur city centre following 12 corridors.

He said this in an interview with Bernama on the Government Transformation Programme. Ong is in charge of the National Key Result Areas on improving urban public transport.

Besides dedicated right-of-ways, Ong said a Bus Expressway Transit service would be established along four corridors in the Klang Valley by the first quarter of next year.

The four corridors corresponded with four under-utilised highways in the Klang Valley where commuters will enjoy a 55% reduction in the average point-to-point journey times, he said.

“The size of the existing bus fleet will also be increased by 850 buses, close to doubling the number of buses operated by RapidKL today. This will improve services on current routes and provide services to 53 new routes in currently unserved areas.”

Ong said to draw people to public transport, the key initiatives would include introducing an integrated ticketing platform and fare structure under the “1Ticket, 1Seamless Journey” concept across all 16 operators in the Klang Valley.

“On top of that, 6,800 new parking spaces across 14 key rail stations outside the urban core areas would be added, besides enhancing feeder services into rail stations as well as upgrading high traffic stations and terminals,” he said.

*To cut down the number of vehicles in the central business district, three major integrated transport terminals (ITTs) outside the city core, such as Bandar Tasik Selatan (South), Gombak (East) and Sungai Buloh (North), will be created.*

The ITT Bandar Tasik Selatan is already under construction while the ITT Gombak, which will be built on a fast-track basis, is expected to be ready by the end of 2010.

A third ITT, which may be located in Sungai Buloh, will serve north-bound inter-city express buses beyond 2012.

The south and east ITTs will enable the authorities to divert 750 inter-city buses from the south of Peninsular Malaysia and the east coast from the city centre every day.

Within the city centre, Ong said, there would be two types of public transport hubs — the intracity terminal hubs at Pasarama Kota, Plaza Rakyat and Pudu, to facilitate the flow of traffic from the suburbs into the city, and 14 “Hentian Akhir Bandar” (HAB) or City Final Termi-nals – which will facilitate the movement of passengers and public transport vehicles within the city centre to reduce congestion. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL
NEW four-car trains!


----------



## nazrey

*Rapid KL - Kelana Jaya LRT line: New LRT station
Wangsa Maju - Sri Rampai - Setiawangsa*
by davidm450












>


----------



## Augusto

When will the Monorail be extended to _inside_ KL Sentral?


----------



## nazrey

*Residents want LRT station in Sunway*
2009/12/23

UBANG JAYA: The deadline for objection to the light-rail transit (LRT) extension project may be over, but residents are hoping that they can still have a say in the plan.

Residents' representatives from Subang Jaya and Sunway held a discussion with Subang Jaya assemblyman Hannah Yeoh at her office yesterday.

Bandar Sunway Residents' Association chairman A. Balakrishnan said the residents had requested for a station in Sunway, as the plan, announced in September, did not include the area.

"We have about 40,000 residents in the area and four colleges. As we know, most of the students take public transport, so by having a station there, it will make it more convenient for them.


"The nearest station in the plan is located about 5km away in Jalan Jengka. It will not solve the traffic problem around the area as we will still have to drive or take the feeder bus to get to the LRT station. It will be better if we have our own station. 

Balakrishnan later told Streets that during a meeting with the Railway Department, it was said that the suggestion to include Sunway in the new LRT route was not feasible, both technically and financially.

"However, we were told by Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd that the ridership would increase by five per cent, so there is even more reason to have a station here," he said.

The RM7 billion extension plan includes 13 extra stations each for the Kelana Jaya and Ampang line, including an interchange station at Putra Heights.

Prasarana group managing director Datuk Idrose Mohamed had also announced that 35 sets of four-car trains and 13 sets of six car-trains would be commissioned to cater to the increase in the number of commuters. 

Meanwhile, Yeoh said 164 residents who attended the public display of the LRT line extension project agreed with the proposed extension while 68 objected due to sound pollution and inadequate packing facilities. -- By Nuradzimmah Daim


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM Komuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Route expansion in progress*
> A 7.2 km, four-station extension from the Sentul station to Batu Caves has been approved. The project - which will cost RM515 million - will include electrification, double-tracking and refitting the existing old track, signalling, communications, as well as construction of new stations at Sentul, Batu Cantonment, Batu Village, Taman Wahyu and Batu Caves. Site possession was given to contractor YTL Corporation Berhad on November 17, 2006, and the project is to be completed by April 2010. The Sentul station is part of the Sentul Raya masterplan development under YTL.


UPDATE:
Sentul Integrated Station


----------



## nazrey

*KTMB To Open Tender For Purchase Of 36 EMU Trains*
January 04, 2010 16:02 PM

BUTTERWORTH, Jan 4 (Bernama) -- Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) expects to open tender for the purchase of 36 electric multiple unit (EMU) trains worth RM2 billion in the next three to six months.

Its President, Dr Aminuddin Adnan, said KTMB was looking at prospective suppliers from international companies in Europe, China and Japan.

"We want to speed up the process as want to acquire the EMU in 2012," he told reporters after a ceremony here on Monday to handover cheques to squatters affected by the Ipoh-Padang Besar double-track electric railway project.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat officiated the event where 134 squatters received cash consolation amounting to a total of RM42,000.

On the EMU, Ong said the potential EMU to be purchased would have six compartments.

The present EMU trains used by the railway company come with three compartments.

The EMU train should have a speed of 100-120/kmh, Ong said.

"Apart from buying new EMU trains, we also have to repair and refurbish the existing EMU to ensure comfort for passengers," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## allurban

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> Sentul Integrated Station


do you have a map? Where is this station going to be?

Cheers, m


----------



## mrtfreak

^^ Isn't that the replacement Sentul KTM Komuter station on the exact same site?


----------



## TWK90

mrtfreak said:


> ^^ Isn't that the replacement Sentul KTM Komuter station on the exact same site?


Same site.










Notice the old station building and signboard .










The platform which is undergoing reconstruction.


----------



## nazrey

allurban said:


> do you have a map? Where is this station going to be?
> Cheers, m


>> @ Sentul Integrated Station along Sentul-Batu Caves Electrified Double Track project!


----------



## nazrey

*Four-car LRT train for new routes*
Pauline Almeida Tuesday, January 5th, 2010 13:01:00 

PETALING JAYA: Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (Prasarana) will be using its new four-car train for the Light Rail Transit (LRT) system on its Subang and Puchong extension route.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said this during the RapidKL's LRT inspection ceremony of the new trains for the Kelana Jaya line this morning.

Asked if there is a possibility of Prasarana extending its line to Shah Alam, the minister said the focus for now is on its Subang, Puchong and Ampang lines.

Currently, only four of the 35 four-car train coaches are running while the rest are expected to be utilised by 2011. The new sets of train and the upgrading cost stand at RM1.5 billion.

It can carry 800 passengers, twice the number of the existing two-car trains, and will be used during the morning and evening peak periods while the two-car trains will be employed during off-peak periods.

The new trains also have wheelchair-friendly features and door alarm lights to help the hearing-impaired.

Prasarana is the operator of the public transport network that includes the Ampang and Kelana Jaya LRT lines, KL monorail and bus service in the Klang Valley.

The four-car train sets are the latest version of the Bombardier advanced rapid transit driverless train designed in Canada, 65 per cent of which is assembled in Mexico and 35 per cent in Malaysia. With the additional train, Prasarana will have a total of 70 sets, including 35 sets of the current two-set trains. 
__________________


----------



## nazrey

*Government wants all-inclusive maintenance for EMUs*
Tuesday January 5, 2010

BUKIT MERTAJAM: The Government wants a comprehensive maintenance approach for KTMB’s electric multiple units (EMUs).

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said besides securing new EMUs, there was a need to refurbish existing units.

He also said that the width of railway tracks in Malaysia was too narrow for high-speed trains travelling at 250kph and above.

“Our tracks are narrower compared to many standard tracks that are being used extensively all over the world. So we cannot expect our trains to move at such a high speed.

“That is not going to be stable,” he said after presenting ex-gratia cheques to some squatters here yesterday.

Ong was responding to Chinese newspaper reports of a proposal to build high-speed maglev tracks.

KTMB president Dr Aminuddin Adnan said it would call for an open tender for the procurement of 38 EMUs within the next three to six months.

He said KTMB wanted to purchase the six-car EMUs, which would cost a total of RM2bil, by 2012 and was looking at countries such as Japan, China and others in Europe for international bidding.

He said the purchase of these new EMUs would double the passenger capacity of KTMB, which currently uses three-car EMUs.

“We are working on a very tight time frame. We hope the trains can be delivered within a period of 18 to 24 months,” he said.

Dr Aminuddin also said that maglev high-speed trains in China were still at its infancy.

“I would rather wait for the second generation trains to come before we seriously look into this. Otherwise, we may be investing in a technology which is still at an early stage.”


----------



## nazrey

*Two-minute wait for LRT*
By NG SI HOOI 2010/01/05

KUALA LUMPUR: The waiting time for Light Rail Transit (LRT) trains will be reduced to two minutes by October, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat.

The introduction of four sets of four-car trains would cut down the waiting time from the current three minutes to slightly less than that, he said.

“It’s our goal to further reduce it from three minutes or slightly less than three minutes to two minutes by October this year,” Ong told reporters after taking a ride on one of the four-car trains from Kelana Jaya to the KL Sentral train terminal here yesterday.


Smooth journey: Ong chatting with Khor Xin Yun (right) and Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd group managing director Datuk Idrose Mohamed during the train ride from Kelana Jaya to KL Sentral terminal yesterday.

The four-car train, which is the newest version of Bombardier Transportation’s Advanced Rapid Transit Mark II driverless trains, has been in operation since Dec 30 last year.

Ong stressed that the ministry would continue to improve the public transport system and that what has been done so far is just the beginning of matters that have been discussed and promised by the ministry.

“We expect to have six four-car trains by the end of this month.

“Altogether, there will be 35 sets of the four-car trains which will be ready in stages from now until 2011,” he said.

Prior to this, Ong said the LRT had an existing fleet of 35 sets of two-car trains.

“We are still studying whether we could add extra cars to the current two-car trains,” he said.

He said each four-car train could transport about 800 passengers at any one time.

“This is double the capacity of the two-car train,” he said.

“About 90,000 commuters used the LRT Kelana Jaya line when it was introduced in 1998. Today, we have about 180,000 people using the service,” he said.

Ong stressed that the ministry would always meet the needs and demands of the people.


----------



## nazrey

*RM1.5b for LRT to get 35 four-coach trains*
By Annie Freeda Cruez 2010/01/05

PETALING JAYA: The government will spend RM1.5 billion to purchase 35 four-coach trains, including upgrading the tracks along the Kelana Jaya line of the Light Rail Transit service, in order to accommodate more passengers and to shorten travel time. 
The trains will be put into service in stages from now until next year and once in place can accommodate 180,000 passengers daily and travel time will be shortened to two minutes from three minutes.

This was announced by Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat, who inspected the commissioning and trial-run of a new four-coach train from the Kelana Jaya Depot to the KL Sentral yesterday.

The four-coach train can carry some 800 passengers, which is double the number carried by a two-coach train.

Three four-coach train started operating on Dec 30, and the fifth and sixth are expected to be ready by the end of this month.

The four-coach train is the newest version of Bombardier Transportation's Advanced Rapid Transit Mark 11 driverless trains, which was designed in Canada and assembled in Mexico and partly in Malaysia, with four carriages. It is designed and manufactured by Bombardier Hartasuma Consortium.

Ong went onboard the train yesterday, accompanied by Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad and Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras Sdn Bhd (RapidKL) officials and media members.

The minister said the four-coach train would be used instead of the existing two-coach trains on the Kelana Jaya line to cater to the passenger load which has increased from 90,000 in 1998 to 180,000 now.

Currently the Kelana Jaya line operates 35 two-coach trains.

Ong said additional features of the four-coach train include special area for wheelchair-bound passengers, seatbelts, alarm lights at the door for the hearing-impaired and flipped windows for emergencies.


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Route expansion in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 7.2 km, four-station extension from the Sentul station to Batu Caves has been approved. The project - which will cost RM515 million - will include electrification, double-tracking and refitting the existing old track, signalling, communications, as well as construction of new stations at Sentul, Batu Cantonment, Batu Village, Taman Wahyu and Batu Caves. Site possession was given to contractor YTL Corporation Berhad on November 17, 2006, and the project is to be completed by April 2010. The Sentul station is part of the Sentul Raya masterplan development under YTL.


*50 per cent off KTM monthly passes * 
T.K. LETCHUMY TAMBOO
Tuesday, January 26th, 2010 12:56:00










KUALA LUMPUR: KTM Komuter users will now no longer complain about the prices of its daily and monthly passes.

Starting next month, KTM Bhd will reduce prices in a move to encourage more members of the public to use public transport. Next month, commuters can enjoy 50 per cent off their monthly passes.

After that, the monthly passes will be sold at 33 per cent less. February will also see commuters enjoying unlimited travel to all 27 KTM stations as the daily pass will retail at RM10 for adults and RM5 for children (age 4-12). From March, it will be RM12 and RM6 respectively.

The new and colour ful KTM Komuter daily and monthly passes were launched this morning at KL Sentral by KTM Bhd president Dr Aminuddin Adnan.

"The reintroduction of the two passes is to replace KTM Bhd's monthly and tourist passes which were introduced in 2007 in conjunction with the Visit Malaysia Year and the 50th Merdeka celebrations," he said.

Dr Aminuddin said for the upcoming Thaipusam celebration, KTM Komuter will extend its services to cater for the larger crowd. There will be 208 special trains running between KL Sentral and Batu Caves daily from Jan 29 to 31.

Dr Aminuddin added KTM Bhd will be expanding its operations to include 38 more electrical multiple unit (EMU) trains to the present 26 by 2012. It is also in the midst of upgrading 15 EMUs.

"We have also reduced the waiting time at each station from 20 minutes to 15. We plan to further reduce the waiting time to 10 minutes," said Dr Aminuddin.

The KTM Komuter station at KL Sentral caters to 94,000 passengers daily and is expected to be increased to 100,000 by year-end.

Dr Aminuddin also said KTM Bhd will choose 30 random lucky monthly pass users every month until June to reward them with special gifts. The promotion is meant to encourage the public to use monthly passes.

Members of the public may buy the monthly pass between the 26th of the month to the seventh of the following month to enjoy its benefits.


----------



## nazrey

*Number of buses to be doubled by 2012*
Azreen Hani Thursday, January 28th, 2010 13:09:00










PETALING JAYA: The number of public buses will be more than doubled by 2012, while passenger capacity on the KTM Komuter, the light rail transit (LRT) and KL Monorail will also be increased.

Through this, the government aims to have at least a quarter of the Klang Valley commuters using public transport.

The National Key Result Area (NKRA) for urban public transportation aims to improve public transport networks in the other major population centres of Penang and Johor Baru as well.

Based on the GTP roadmap, rail-based transport is in high demand. The Transport Ministry will therefore take steps to quadruple the capacity of KTM Komuter trains through refurbishments and the purchase of rolling stock.

For the LRT, a 34km extension line is expected to be completed by 2012 to cater to more passengers. More trains have been ordered by the ministry to reduce the headway from 2.8 minutes to 2.5 minutes and run a mixed fleet of two-car and four-car trains (see graphics).

The same will be with the monorail, with the train length increased to ensure this service does not become a bottleneck when ridership on the KTM Komuter and LRT increase.

Bus capacities in congested areas will also be increased. Currently, there are 13 bus operators in the Klang Valley and RapidKL has some 710 buses running daily.

To achieve increased bus ridership, 850 new buses will be delivered between 2010 until 2012.

Passenger comfort and convenience will also be improved, with attention paid to infrastructure overhaul by enhancing the quality of bus stops and making public transport schedules more reliable.

Accessibility and connectivity are other areas to be improved, with high-traffic stations being upgraded to improve access.

The efforts to improve the public transport system aim to do away with excessive crowding during peak periods and frequent delays and cancellations that have made the services unreliable.


----------



## nazrey

> *Ongoing Project*
> *Rapid KL LRT - Line Extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syarikat Prasarana Negara began displaying the alignment of the proposed extensions (Kelana Jaya and Sri Petaling Line) to the public over a 3-month period for feedback. The Kelana Jaya extension will see 13 new stations over a length of 17 km from Kelana Jaya to Putra Heights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang Line (Sentul Timur-Sri Petaling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelana Jaya Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang Line extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelana Jaya Line extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/
Click to expand...

*LRT service from Ampang to be extended soon*
Bernama Sunday, January 31st, 2010 14:35:00 
http://www.mmail.com.my/content/26310-lrt-service-ampang-be-extended-soon

PETALING JAYA -- Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said today his ministry plans to expand the light rail transit (LRT) service from Ampang soon.

He said the ministry received feedback from the public requesting it to include and improve the Ampang line in the expansion plan, especially around Puchong and Serdang area.

"The ministry has just completed tackling the extension of the rail service from Kelana Jaya to Subang.

"We will be conducting the same process as we did when tackling the Kelana Jaya extension, including conducting public hearing and also town hall meetings, for the expansion of the rail service from Ampang to Puchong-Serdang," he said.

He was speaking to reporters after launching the "Hope and Train 2009/2010 Appreciation Ceremony" at Taylor's University College new campus here.

Ong said the ministry received an overwhelming support for the expansion of the Kelana Jaya-Subang rail last year and decided to conduct the same process for the Ampang line.

He also said that the public also wanted the LRT service to be improved including shortening the waiting time for coaches.

"As improving public transportation is one of priorities in the National Key Result Area (NKRA), it is the responsibilities of the ministry to improve the LRT system," he said.

The Ampang LRT line extension will begin from the Sri Petaling Station passing through Kinrara and Puchong before ending at Putra Heights, covering a distance of 17.7km with 13 new stations.

Asked whether the Ampang LRT line would also be using new coaches like the Kelana Jaya LRT line, Ong said the ministry was looking into it.

The extensions for the Kelana Jaya and Ampang LRT lines are estimated to cost RM7 billion and managed by Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB).


----------



## nazrey

*KTMB chairman says more needs to be done to serve commuters better*
February 05, 2010 

WHILE the government recently announced several initiatives to boost public transport ridership especially in the Klang Valley, where demand and complaints are at their highest, rail transport insiders are asking that more push be given to rail transport.

This is because the main passenger hauliers will be trains — be they KTM Komuter, RapidKL LRT or Monorail — under the government’s National Key Result Areas (NKRA) for public transport.

A critical look at the grim situation brings out several issues which need to be addressed quickly by economic planners, especially in terms of train capacity and scheduling.

That the KTM Komuter trains are filled to the brim speaks of the fact that there is no shortage of takers for public transport in view of its relatively cheap cost.

For example, the fare from KL Sentral to Seremban is only RM6.

About 100,000 commuters jam KTM Komuter trains daily to travel from Seremban to Kuala Lumpur, to Rawang and even Tanjong Malim and vice-versa and from Sentul to Port Klang and back on weekdays.

They pack themselves like sardines in about 20 sets of Electric Multiple Units (EMU) of three cars each.

From a schedule of 15-minute intervals at one time, which required at least 36 EMU sets to be provided by Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd or KTMB, this has since slowed to 20-minute intervals, which theoretically needs 25 EMU sets.

But KTMB does not have the luxury of 25 EMU sets each. Since September 2009, their availability has been down to around 21 EMU sets.

Sometimes, this can sink to a low of 15 to 18 sets per day. Hence, delays of up to 40 minutes or more on certain sectors are not uncommon.

In an interview with Bernama, KTMB chairman Datuk Seri Mohd Zin Mohamed said the reason the situation had been allowed to happen was because of a lack of action in terms of maintenance and a shortage of funds to get proper maintenance and spare parts to address the issue of wear and tear.

The former Works Minister did not mince his words when he blamed this on poor maintenance culture at KTMB on one hand and the lack of financial support from government planners on the other.

Mohd Zin said from 1995 to 1998, KTMB had 62 EMU sets.

But five sets had to be scrapped later due to accidents, leaving KTMB with only 57 sets.

Of that, 32 EMUs have been knocked out by wear and tear and subsequently through poor maintenance.

“This leaves only 25 EMUs to faithfully serve loyal commuters until they break down,” Mohd Zin, who is also the Sepang MP, said.

The sorry state of affairs would make it imperative for KTMB to re-look at its priorities immediately to salvage the damaged trains and put them into service for a “quick win” with the commuting public, he added.

Besides the purchase of new train sets announced earlier, Mohd Zin said additional funds were also needed for the repair of non-operational or run-down trains to enable KTMB to alleviate the frustrations of commuters and for the government to be seen as sensitive to their prolonged plight.

This view is also shared by Transit, or the Association for the Improvement of Mass Transit, which said that KTM Komuter was now carrying three times more passengers than it did in 1995 and at least 60 train sets were needed on the KTM Komuter line for a decent 10-minute service frequency.

Over the medium and long term, Mohd Zin, a civil engineer by profession, said it would also be necessary for KTMB to evaluate the size of its railway gauge.

KTMB’s trains currently run on the metre gauge (measuring one metre or 3 ft 33/8 inches wide), which is used by about 7% of railways in the world.

Mohd Zin explained that this meant that new railway equipment would be difficult to procure since most manufacturers of railway equipment were focusing on the standard gauge of 1.435m or 4ft 8.5in.

About 60% of the world’s railways use the standard gauge and they are mostly in Europe, Argentina, the United States, Canada, China, South Korea, Australia, the Middle East, North Africa, Mexico, Cuba, Panama, Venezuela, Peru, Uruguay and the Philippines.

The high-speed lines in Japan and Spain also use the standard gauge. Incidentally, the RapidKL and KLIA Ekspress also use the standard gauge.

Mohd Zin, who is a member of the American Society of Engineers, said new railways were usually built to the standard gauge as its advantages were that it facilitated inter-running with neighbouring railways and locomotives and rolling stock could be ordered from manufacturers’ standard designs and do not need to be custom built.

Asked about the long-term prospects of KTMB, he said the company would have to seriously look at unlocking the value of its landed assets.

Mohd Zin said unlocking the value of its property scattered all over Peninsular Malaysia and in Singapore would enable KTMB to raise funds to modernise its rolling stock, passenger coaches, railway equipment and train stations, and even re-look at plans for improving railway tracks to be in line with international standards.

This would help transform KTMB into a vibrant and viable transport corporation, he said. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Pictures by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com


*Touch 'n Go for KLIA Transit in June*
Pauline Almeida Monday, February 8th, 2010 11:33:00
www.touchngo.com.my/

KUALA LUMPUR: Those holding Touch ‘n Go passes will be able to enjoy the convenience of using the cards for the KLIA Transit come middle of this year.

Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL), the service provider between KL Sentral and KL International Airport, is in discussion with Touch ‘n Go Sdn Bhd to facilitate this payment convenience.

This added feature can also help those intending to use the express train to get to Salak Tinggi, Bandar Tasik Selatan (Cheras), Putrajaya/Cyberjaya.

“We would like to introduce the facility by June," said ERL chief executive officer, Noormah Mohd Noor.

"Once in place, the public at large, especially those using the LRT and KTM Komuter services, can use the Touch 'n Go cards to enter our gates without queuing to buy tickets for their journey on the express train.”

This is part of the government's efforts to implement an integrated ticketing system with transport operators, she said.

This new feature will further reduce queues to buy tickets, added Noormah.

The current ERL travel cards offer discounts of over 50 per cent off the normal fares to the respective destinations.

ERL ferried some 10,000 passengers daily last year and it aims to increase the figure to 11,500 this year. On the average, ERL transports about 3.6 million passengers yearly.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat had said last month that a one-ticket system for public transport in the Klang Valley would be introduced by year-end to further encourage the use of public transport.

He said the "1Ticket, 1Seamless Journey" project would be launched for all 16 public transport operators.


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

>


UPDATE:
KLCC LRT subway station makeover
by TWK90


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KTM Komuter - Electrified Double Track Between Sentul-Batu Caves ‎


UPDATE:
Kampung Batu station
by TWK90










Batu Caves station


----------



## nazrey

KTM Komuter
From http://www.ktmrailwayfan.com/


----------



## nazrey

KTM Komuter
From http://www.ktmrailwayfan.com/










@ Petaling station


----------



## nazrey

*Sightseeing tours for transit passengers*
February 20, 2010, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=11679










SIGHTSEEING TOURS: Raja Nong Chik(left) talking to tourists in the bus 
during the launching of the ‘Showcase KL’ package. At right is Ahmad Fuad . 
—Bernama photo

KUALA LUMPUR: Airline passengers on transit for at least five hours can now take Kuala Lumpur sightseeing tours at a price of between RM28 and RM95 per head.

Launching the package dubbed “Showcase KL” here yesterday, Federal Territories and Urban Well-being Minister Datuk Raja Nong Chik Raja Zainal Abid in said the package included a KLIA Express train journey and a “KL Hop On Hop Off” bus tour of the capital.

He said up to 43 tourist spots were included in the “Showcase KL” organised by Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) with the cooperation of Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB), the Immigration Department, KLIA Express, KL Hop On Hop Off, Tourism Malaysia and Malaysia Airlines (MAS).

“This is not a group package that required airline passengers to travel in groups.

“They can get down at any KL Hop On Hop Off bus stops to have a closer look at tourist spots of their choice,” he told reporters after launching the package.

If 20 per cent of transit passengers at the KL International Airport (KLIA) buy the package, it would contribute RM650,000 to the economy, he said, adding that he expected about 10,000 transit passengers would buy the package this year.

The package is sold at the Visit KL Counter at the KLIA satellite building between 6am and 10pm daily, including on public holidays.

The package costs RM95 for 18-year-old and above, RM84 (seven to 12-year-old), RM46 (five to 11-year-old), RM28 (below four years) and free of charge (below one-year-old).

Transit passengers taking the package will undergo Immigration screening before leaving KLIA and upon rejoining their flight.

“They will get free drinks and enjoy discounts at places like Aquaria KLCC, National Museum, KL Towers and Bird Park.

“As Tourist Reward card members, they are entitled to a discount of between 10 and 20 per cent at KL Pavilion,” said Raja Nong Chik. — Bernama

Earlier, the first batch

of 35 Malaysia Airlines transit passengers were received by Kuala Lumpur mayor Datuk Seri Ahmad Fuad Ismail, MAHB managing director Tan Sri Bashir Ahmad, Tourism Malaysia deputy director-general Azizan Nordin and KLIA Express chief

executive officer Normah Mohd Noor and KLIA Immigration chief Rohaizi Bahari. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

> Click to expand...
> 
> *ITT South:
> Integrated transport terminal at Bandar Tasik Selatan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features:
> - 6 storey building
> Level 1: city bus, taxi
> Level 2: intercity bus arrival & departure
> Level 3: Main concourse, ticket counters, retail
> Level 4: food court, retail
> Level 5: Car Park
> Level 6: Car Park
> 
> Modern bus terminal facillities :
> - Automatic Number Plate Detection CCTV-
> - Interactive Public Information Display System -
> - Dedicated bay for arrival and departure bus for proper bus management -
> - OKU friendly - special tactile, toilet, lif -
> - Air-conditioned waiting hall, retail -
> - Integrated with LRT Ampang Line,ERL,KTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> msyukry08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Integrated Transport Terminal @ Bandar Tasik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

UPDATE:


TWK90 said:


> Update (23/2/2010)


----------



## nazrey

>


*Parliament: Government Studying Proposal To Extend LRT Line To Sungai Buloh - Ong*
April 08, 2010 16:05 PM
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsgeneral.php?id=488984

KUALA LUMPUR, April 8 (Bernama) -- The government is studying proposals to extend the 43km Light Rail Transit (LRT) line between *Kota Damansara and Cheras to Sungai Buloh and Kajang*, the Dewan Rakyat was told on Thursday.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said the proposed extension, at the length of 3km from Kota Damansara to Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) station in Sungai Buloh, was to provide a better integration with the northern commuter train services.

The extension from Cheras to Kajang, at the length of 9km, was to integrate the line with KTMB's commuter services in the south, he said.

"The new LRT route will also have additional line from Uptown Damansara Utama to Kelana Jaya, at the length of 4km, to overcome traffic congestion on the Damansara Puchong Highway," he said in reply to Tan Kok Wai (DAP-Cheras) during question time today.

Tan wanted to know the status of the LRT project between Kota Damansara and Sungai Long, Cheras and the progress of the Ampang and Kelana Jaya line extension project to Puchong.

Ong said the proposal for new routes under the project would involve an addition of 16km, with the length of the total project extending to 59km.

On the extension of Ampang and Kelana Jaya lines, he said, the designing works for both projects were almost completed.

"The construction is expected to start from middle of this year and takes about 36 months to complete. We have also issued the offer of contract," he said.

The existing Kelana Jaya line is from Gombak to Kelana Jaya and it would be extended to Putra Heights while the Ampang line from Sentul Timur to Sri Petaling would also be extended to Putra Heights, he added.

Replying to a supplementary question from Dr Lo' Lo' Mohamad Ghazali (PAS-Titiwangsa) on the waiting time for the commuter service, Ong said the waiting time for the Kelana Jaya line during peak hours was 2.8 minutes and would be further reduced to two minutes in October.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## jeeshyan

Thanks Nazrey for all the effort on the Malaysian transportation system. Compare to Hong Kong MTR and Singapore MRT, I think our LRT system should improve more on the interconnection station. For example, at SMRT or HKMTR, the passengers are just need take an elevator to continue on another line... But for our Monorail, Kelana Jaya Line and Ampang Line, the passenger need check out here, go up and down, and check in again to continue on another line. It is very inconvenient.


----------



## ddes

jeeshyan said:


> Thanks Nazrey for all the effort on the Malaysian transportation system. Compare to Hong Kong MTR and Singapore MRT, I think our LRT system should improve more on the interconnection station. For example, at SMRT or HKMTR, the passengers are just need take an elevator to continue on another line... But for our Monorail, Kelana Jaya Line and Ampang Line, the passenger need check out here, go up and down, and check in again to continue on another line. It is very inconvenient.


I agree. In fact, there should be integration between the LRT lines and the KTM Komuter lines as well. Even Bangkok is working towards this.


----------



## nazrey

> *Ongoing Project*
> *Rapid KL LRT - Line Extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syarikat Prasarana Negara began displaying the alignment of the proposed extensions (Kelana Jaya and Sri Petaling Line) to the public over a 3-month period for feedback. The Kelana Jaya extension will see 13 new stations over a length of 17 km from Kelana Jaya to Putra Heights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang Line (Sentul Timur-Sri Petaling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelana Jaya Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampang Line extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelana Jaya Line extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/
Click to expand...

*17 qualify to bid for RM7b LRT contracts*
Published: 2010/04/29










Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd said 17 applicants have qualified to bid for contracts of about RM7 billion to extend light rail transit (LRT) lines in the Klang Valley. 

They include firms like Sunway Construction Sdn Bhd, IJM Construction Sdn Bhd, Muhibbah Engineering Sdn Bhd, Gamuda Bhd, MRCB Engineering Sdn Bhd as well as joint ventures such as WCT-Sinohydro, Ranhill-CCCC, UEM Builders-Intria Bina and Zabima-Leighton.

State-owned public transport operator Prasarana group managing director Datuk Idrose Mohamed said the candidates prequalified as the main contractor for "their technical and financial capacity and capability with the relevant infrastructure works experience".

Another 15 candidates were shortlisted for the subcontracting of fabrication and delivery of segmental box girder works.

Idrose said the main contractor and subcontractor will be notified officially in due course by Prasarana.

Prasarana is raising RM4 billion from bond sales to partfinance the project to extend the Kelana Jaya and Ampang LRT lines.

The extension forms part of the RM10 billion railway scheme to expand Kuala Lumpur's public transport network.

Idrose said the company was awaiting final approval on the railway scheme from the Department of Railways and would begin construction on receiving the green light.

Both extended lines are expected to be ready for use by the end of 2012.

Idrose added that 65 companies had expressed interest to be the main contractor, while another 36 are seeking to be both the main contractor and a subcontractor.

Another 17 applicants indicated their interest to qualify only as a subcontractor.

Prasarana had issued the request for prequalification on November 3 last year and closed acceptance a month later.

Idrose said that 166 applicants purchased the prequalification documents, but only 118 had made their submissions by the closing date on December 16.

AmResearch Sdn Bhd analyst Mak Hoy Ken reckoned that UEM Group, IJM and Gamuda are the leading contenders for the project, while MTD Cap Bhd potentially stands to gain from subcontracting works.

"We do not discount the possibility of local consortiums being formed for other contractors to participate at subcontractor level. This would include WCT and Loh & Loh Corp Bhd," he said in a report yesterday.

Mak said this news would be positive as well for suppliers of building materials such as Ann Joo Resources Bhd and Lion Industries Bhd, with a significant portion of steel required for extension works.

He has an "overweight" rating on the construction sector.


----------



## TWK90

jeeshyan said:


> Thanks Nazrey for all the effort on the Malaysian transportation system. Compare to Hong Kong MTR and Singapore MRT, I think our LRT system should improve more on the interconnection station. For example, at SMRT or HKMTR, the passengers are just need take an elevator to continue on another line... But for our Monorail, Kelana Jaya Line and Ampang Line, the passenger need check out here, go up and down, and check in again to continue on another line. It is very inconvenient.


Here are steps taken for better integration of different modes of rail transport in Klang Valley.

1) Masjid Jamek station modification to facilitate better integration between Ampang/Sri Petaling line and Kelana Jaya line

http://www.rapidkl.com.my/news/1-latest-news/175-mjdupgrade

2) A Malaysian company and Spanish company got the contract to build new fare collection system for Ampang/Sri Petaling line and Kelana Jaya line

http://bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsworld.php?id=488739

Connection between KL Sentral building and monorail station should be improved, as it takes quite a long walk between these stations.

I wish when the Putra Heights station is built, passengers should be able to change line on the same platform (island platform), but then, we don't know the actual design until construction starts


----------



## nazrey

Kelana Jaya Line
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*An iconic train station for Sentul*
Monday May 10, 2010
By PRIYA MENON Photos by ONG SOON HIN










Futuristic: A view of the aerodynamic roof 
of the newlyrefurbished Sentul KTM station.

THE Sentul Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) station will be sporting a chic new look next month.

YTL Corporation Berhad deputy managing director Datuk Yeoh Seok Kian unveiled the station’s new amenities in an exclusive interview with StarMetro recently.

The most impressive feature of the Sentul KTM station is its futuristic aerodynamic roof.

“The first thing you will see when you head into Sentul is the station so we wanted to make it iconic. It is one of the first transformations in the area,” said Yeoh.

The refurbishment also spells good news for the disabled community as it will cater to their needs.

The station not only sports disabled-friendly ramps, escalators and lifts but also tact tiles for the blind. All these will ease their worries about getting lost or needing assistance.

The original Sentul train station, built in the 1900s, was used as a central workshop and depot for the (Federated Malay States).

It was upgraded under the 6th Malaysia Plan (1990-1995) to accommodate the KTM Komuter services and a link with the newly-built KL Sentral station.

Despite the improved train services provided by the double tracks, it sorely lacked features associated with a modern train station.

However, since Sentul Raya Berhad (a collaboration between KTMB and YTL) stepped in to build the new station, all these problems have been addressed.

It is now an integral link to the new Sentul-Batu Caves Electrified Double Tracking project.

Work on the station began in February 2009 at a cost of RM21mil while the entire line from Sentul to Batu Caves cost RM551mil.

Situated in the heart of Sentul, the station which sits on 6.6 acres of land will soon sport bridges connecting Sentul East and Sentul West.

“This will allow residents to use the link bridges to cross over from both Sentul East and West at their convenience,” said Yeoh.

The link bridges located on the upper concourse shares a space with the ticketing kiosks previously located on the ground floor.

There will also be retail kiosks, a cafeteria, a VIP room, crew rooms on the ground floor as well as public washrooms for commuters.

“We have also ensured designated drop off areas for buses and taxis along the station.

“This will ensure there is no traffic congestion along Jalan Perhentian and the Jalan Haji Salleh loop road,” he added.

The architects and engineers have made the station sustainable in the long run, incorporating environmental concepts like skylight and cross ventilation.

“The new station and project was designed to celebrate rail travel. It was built for the people of Sentul, the less affluent and the more affluent,” he added.










Leading the way: The tact tiles for the 
visually-impaired is a new addition to the station.

For Yeoh, however, the most important feature is the hassle-free journey to Jalan Ipoh and Batu Caves.

He said the ridership would increase from 700 to 800 passengers per day to an estimated 3,400 per day.

“There are 620,970 residents in a 5km radius and they will all benefit from the new train line.

“We have built four pedestrian bridges along the new 7.5km double- tracking project to Batu Caves and five elevated roads over rail bridges,” he said.

Yeoh said once the station and the Sentul-Batu Caves line were completed it would be a hub for the future Sentul.


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Komuter to serve Sentul-Batu Caves route from July*
Wednesday May 19, 2010

THE KTM Komuter service will be fully operational on the Sentul-Batu Caves route in July, and will serve four new stations, KTMB freight services general manager Azman Ahmad Sharabi said on Monday.

He said the new stations on the route from Sentul were Taman Wahyu, Kampung Batu, Batu Cantonment and Batu Caves.

KTMB had hitherto provided special services to Batu Caves in conjunction with the Thaipusam festival at Batu Caves and to transport cement and containers.

“The KTM Komuter service can only be implemented fully in July because of infrastructure upgrading, especially ticketing,” he said after launching a high-powered loco**motive for the cement cargo train on the Sentul-Batu Caves route.

About RM400mil had been allocated for the extension of the KTM Komuter route by 7km from Sentul to Batu Caves, including construction of tracks and upgrading of the Batu Caves station.

Azman said the KTM Komuter would run at a 30-minute frequency on the route at normal times and at a 15-minute frequency during peak periods.

The route could also be served by high-powered locomotives of 3,300hp engines capable of drawing loads of up to 2,500 tonnes, he said.

The new locomotive would be able to draw up to 40 wagons compared with 25 by the previous versions, and save on diesel and manpower as well as travel time, he said.

Azman said KTMB was looking into ways to optimise the use of the new locomotives so as to help reduce road traffic congestion, and was also considering transporting dangerous cargo such as petroleum-based and chemical goods. — Bernama


----------



## allurban

*New pass called Rapidpass "Flexi"*

New pass called Rapidpass "Flexi"



> TRANSIT notes that public transport operator RapidKL will launch the Rapidpass "Flexi" on 1 June 2010.
> 
> Rapidpass Flexi allows unlimited travel on all RapidKL buses, LRT services, and the KL Monorail over a flexible period of time, determined by the user.
> 
> The main difference between the Rapidpass "Flexi" and the existing monthly Rapidpass, is that the Rapidpass "Flexi" can be obtained for different lengths of time, for up to 1 month (or 30 days).
> 
> The various options for a regular pass (unlimited bus+LRT+monorail) are as follows:
> 
> RM10 - Single day
> RM25 - Three days
> RM50 - One week (7 days)
> RM90 - Two weeks (15 days)
> RM150 - One month (30 days)
> There is also a series of options for registered Malaysian students (secondary & tertiary), including the following passes for the bus + LRT + Monorail service:
> 
> RM40 - One week (7 days)
> RM60 - Two weeks (15 days)
> RM100 - One month (30 days)
> For the bus service alone, registered students only have to pay:
> 
> RM20 - One week (7 days)
> RM30 - Two weeks (15 days)
> RM50 - One month (30 days)
> The pass is based on the Touch 'N' Go system and passengers must go to the payment counter to activate the 'Flexi' option on their existing Touch 'N' Go card or to purchase a Rapidpass ' Flexi'.
> 
> For further information, you can call RapidKL's Helpline at 03-7885 2585 (7am to 8.30pm on Monday to Friday, 8.30am to 5.30pm on Saturday and Sunday), or visit www.rapidkl.com.my (or read the FAQ and the news release). You may also wish to follow RapidKL on twitter under @MYrapidKL to keep updated on their service and new offerings.
> 
> Read more about the passes at:
> 
> Enjoy unlimited rides with Rapidpass Flexi (NST)
> RapidKL launches RM10 daily unlimited journey pass on Tuesday (The Star)
> 
> *TRANSIT Says:*
> 
> The concept of the RapidPass 'Flexi' is an interesting one, as it should encourage more people to use the bus, LRT and monorail system according to their own needs and timing. For example, tourists can make use of the 1-day or 3-day pass options for travel around KL, while people who need to travel only 2 weeks per month can purchase the 2-week pass.
> 
> Of course, there is a cost involved in paying for a shorter pass - but if you are a less-frequent public transport user, the 'flexi' appears to be a good option.
> 
> Are you interested in the Rapidpass 'Flexi'? If so, please visit the links above and pass the information on to your friends and family.


Cheers, m


----------



## World 2 World

*Malaysia plans MRT system*
June 10,2010 | Business Times Malaysia 
>>> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_New...#ixzz0qbtW3nvC



















Malaysia is planning a new mass transit system, convention facilities and an international financial district in Kuala Lumpur in a bid to tackle traffic congestion and enhance its capital’s standing as a global city.

“Livability of Greater Kuala Lumpur is crucial in the competition for talent, wealth and investments in the global area,” the government said in a report on the country’s five- year development plan released today.

Kuala Lumpur ranked 79 out of 130 cities for livability in the Economist Intelligence Unit’s 2010 survey. About 70 per cent of Malaysia’s population will be concentrated in urban areas by 2020, raising challenges in tackling increasing density, crime and public transportation, according to today’s 10th Malaysia Plan report.

A mass rapid transit system covering a 20-kilometer radius around Kuala Lumpur’s city center will carry two million passenger-trips per day when completed, according to the report. It didn’t state the project’s cost or deadline.

An existing light transit rail network in the city will be expanded. More feeder buses and covered walkways are also planned to aid commuters, the government said.

The business district planned for Kuala Lumpur will target Islamic finance and related professional services, the government said, without providing details.

Urban Regeneration

Other plans in and around the capital include the redevelopment of the Sungai Besi airport, a township development in Sungai Buloh, convention-center facilities at Jalan Duta and an urban rejuvenation project in Kampung Baru.

The government also proposes to introduce en-bloc voting rules to facilitate redevelopment of collectively-owned property and land in a bid to hasten urban regeneration, the report said.

“We should be able to see sustained property demand backed by a good employment market, strong liquidity and still- conducive interest rate levels,” Leong Hoy Kum, group managing director of Mah Sing Group Bhd., said in a emailed statement.

Elsewhere in the country, construction companies such as Gamuda Bhd and MMC Corp stand to gain from the extension of an electrified double-track railway project to the southern state of Johor at the estimated cost of RM16.5 billion. The two companies are already jointly laying a 329-kilometer double- track railway in the northern part of the Malaysian peninsular.

Malaysia will spend about RM2.7 billion to build roads and rail systems leading to key ports and airports, the report said. --- Bloomberg




*KL to get landmark MRT in world-class city bid*
By Lee Wei Lian June 10, 2010
The Malaysian Insider
>>> http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/m...class-city-bid

KUALA LUMPUR, June 10 — A new mass rapid transit system will be implemented as part of efforts to make Kuala Lumpur a world class city under the 10th Malaysia Plan (10MP).

*The new MRT system will be about 156km long, covering a radius of 20km from the city centre and have a capacity of 2 million passengers per day*.

The new MRT system will be supported by a network of feeder buses and covered walkways to provide end-to-end connectivity to commuters and pedestrians.

Planned extensions to the existing LRT system will still proceed as planned.

The Malaysian Insider had reported earlier this week that MMC Corporation Bhd and Gamuda Bhd have submitted a bid to construct the new mass rapid transit (MRT) system, with a price tag of at least RM35 billion.

The capital city currently has an LRT system, a monorail system and the KTM Komuter inter-city service — a combination that has been criticised for being poorly integrated and having a low capacity.

With the new MRT system, it is expected that Kuala Lumpur will finally be able to join the ranks of cities with world-class metro systems such as Tokyo, Singapore, Hong Kong and Barcelona.

The 10MP will position Kuala Lumpur as a top city that will become one of the key engines of growth for the country, as it recognises that competition has become increasingly about cities rather than just nations. The city has been identified as one of 12 national key economic areas that will contribute quantifiably to economic growth.

The 10MP acknowledges that there is a strong link between quality of life of a city and its economic output, and noted that Kuala Lumpur is ranked 79th out of 140 cities in the Economist Intelligence Unit Survey on liveability.

Initiatives planned for Kuala Lumpur include the establishment of a new financial district as a global financial centre; creating a network of attractive open public spaces; and making the KL Lake Gardens a world class botanical garden.

Also slated for the city is the development of a unique and internationally-relevant arts and culture scene, and a rich mix of leisure activities to make it an ideal place to live, work and play.

While Kuala Lumpur has eight times the GDP of the next biggest population cluster in Malaysia, it still has a lower economic output per square kilometre compared with other Asian cities.

An analysis by the Economist Intelligence Unit and Price Waterhouse Coopers used by the 10MP shows that Kuala Lumpur also lags far behind leading cities such as Singapore, Seoul, Tokyo and Sydney in terms of both its liveability and GDP per capita, and is grouped together with cities such as Mexico City, Sao Paolo and Shanghai.


----------



## ddes

^^ Is that an official map? The format is an exact copy of the Singapore one.


----------



## allurban

*Lots of plans actually!*



ddes said:


> ^^ Is that an official map? The format is an exact copy of the Singapore one.


It's unofficial....someone redrew the map on behalf of TRANSIT.

You can see the originals here: http://transitmy.org/2010/06/23/transit-analyses-and-compares-rail-proposals/

There are actually 5 different proposals for the rail network in the Klang Valley/Kuala Lumpur that have come out over the past 3 years - many of them are unofficial because there is no single official agency responsible for public transport in Malaysia until September 2010.

The proposals are:

*Fikir Runding MRT proposal (2007)*










*KL City 2020 Local Plan (2008)* - to be gazetted in June 2010










*Prasarana-RapidKL LRT Extensions (2009)* - partially approved by the Department of Railways in May 2010.










*Prasarana-RapidKL LRT Extensions + MRT (2009) *- supported by the former Minister of Transport










*MMC-Gamuda MRT Proposal (2010) *- incorporated somewhat into the 10th Malaysia Plan










TRANSIT is asking everyone to compare the 5 proposals and decide which one they prefer by responding to our totally unscientific poll.

Cheers, m


----------



## bukhrin

ddes said:


> ^^ Is that an official map? The format is an exact copy of the Singapore one.


Which was also a copy of the London Underground Harry Beck's map back from 1933 ?


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/4336351016/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4352986772/


----------



## nazrey

>


*New transport hub will use advanced electronic system*
By LESTER KONG Thursday September 30, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/9/30/nation/7129249&sec=nation










High-tech terminal: The lobby of the soon-to-be-opened Bandar Tasik 
Selatan Integrated Transport Terminal. It looks like it belongs in an airport, 
with an LED board displaying important information like departure and arrival 
times next to a long line of ticketing counters. Land Public Transport 
Commission chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar described its advanced 
terminal management system as a ‘great improvement’ over existing systems 
in other major bus terminals. The terminal, which links buses with LRT, ERL 
and KTM Komuter is nearly completed and slated to start operations end of the year.

KUALA LUMPUR: The Bandar Tasik Selatan Integrated Transport Terminal due to open by the end of the year will be a first for Malaysia in terms of its sophistication, Land Public Transport Commission chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar said.

“The system they are introducing here is a great improvement over what we have now,” he said after a site visit yesterday.

He said the terminal would function more like an airport with its array of electronic displays of bus arrival and departure times, company names and destinations.

Two large LED panels like those that show the arrival and departure times in modern airports are prominently displayed and can be seen immediately when entering from the main lobby.

Syed Hamid said the use of an advanced electronic system could pave the way for a single-ticketing system and prevent touts from plying their trade.

“It is the objective of the Government to see a single-ticketing system, including cashless transactions.

“But this cannot be done overnight,” he said.

He added that the system in the new terminal would make it impossible for touts to operate.

“If you look at our major bus terminals, the control system is not there.

“Here, you can only buy tickets at specific locations and the ticket readers will read that ticket with the time of departure and the bus company’s name.

“There’s no way you will be able to penetrate it unless you hack into the system,” he said.

Syed Hamid said the terminal had the capacity to handle 40,000 passengers and 1,000 buses per day. In an hour, 110 buses can be accommodated.

Initially, 87 companies will operate from the terminal to serve the south-bound traffic.

“They have also catered for the possibility of north-bound traffic as well,” he said, adding that he liked the facilities at the terminal because it was people-friendly, airy and spacious.


----------



## nazrey

*More time to upgrade Puduraya bus terminal*
Wednesday August 18, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/8/18/central/6866196&sec=central










In progress: Work to upgrade Puduraya Terminal being carried out.

The government has allowed for renovation and upgrading work on the Puduraya bus terminal to continue until the end of the year, said UDA Holdings Berhad.

This means the work need not be completed before Hari Raya Aidilfitri and all express buses willstill operate from Bukit Jalil.

Its chairman, Datuk Nur Jazlan Tan Sri Mohamed, said the Puduraya terminal would resume operations in January after all upgrading work had been completed.

“Our company was initially given until the end of the year to carry out the renovation on the terminal at a cost of RM52mil,” said Nur Jazlan in a press statement.

“However, UDA Holdings was asked by the government to complete the upgrading work before Hari Raya and UDA is doing what it can to meet the request.

“However, we received a letter from the government recently giving us time to complete the work by the end of the year,” he said.

Upgrading work on the 30-year-old terminal started in June 2009 following the Prime Minister’s visit in April last year.


----------



## nazrey

*Rail-based public transport in Kuala Lumpur (2010)*









Full resolution http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1449/704o.jpg

*LRT Extension / KTM Komuter Extension*
LRT Extension 
- Kelana Jaya - Putra Height [START SOON] - 2010-2013
- Sri Petaling - Putra Height [START SOON] - 2010-2013
KTM Komuter Extension 
- Sentul - Batu Caves [COMPLETED 2010]
- Seremban - Sungai Gadut [UNDER CONSTRUCTION] - 2010-2011









Full resolution http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d6/KJ_SP_AG_MR_KTM_ERL_For_Wiki2.png

*New MRT Line (3 lines) *- 2011-2019
TO START NEXT YEAR!
- Rubber Research Institute of Malaysia (RRIM) >>>
- Sungai Buloh >>>
- Circle Line >>>

















Budget 2011


















Full resolution http://transitmy.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/006_mmc_gamuda_alignments.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT project: Priority must be for local workers*
D.S., Sungai Buloh, Selangor 2010/11/25
http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/20mrt/Article/

THE construction of the mass rapid transit (MRT) hub announced by the prime minister during the 2011 Budget is definitely welcomed by the public. What more when the project is expected to generate economic growth in areas that will eventually be served by the MRT. 

The recent announcement by Land Transport Commission chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar (NST, Nov 20), that up to 130,000 jobs would be created over the 10-year construction period is welcome news for the thousands of jobless Malaysians. 

However, it remains to be seen if these jobs will be given to Malay-sians. 

As the project is construction-based and labour intensive, I believe the jobs will eventually go to migrant workers, as is the trend in Malaysia. 

Developers and contractors shun Malaysians simply because it is much cheaper to employ foreigners. 

But if the government is serious about creating jobs for Malaysians, then it has to put in place the right mechanism to achieve this objective.

Therefore, the commission must ensure that Malaysians are given priority for employment by the contractors. 

The 4,000 jobs to be created for the maintenance and operations of the planned stations should also go to Malaysians.


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Komuter Extension: Seremban-Sungai Gadut Electrified Double Track project *
SUNGAI GADUT STATION










by kansai78 









SENAWANG HALT










Taken by him (In Malay)


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Komuter Extension: Sentul-Batu Caves Electrified Double Track project *
SENTUL STATION








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ittuk/4989775047/in/set-72157624830680151/

KAMPUNG BATU STATION










BATU CAVES STATION








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ednazhou/5189152464/


TWK90 said:


> BATU CAVES STATION


----------



## nazrey

>


*LRT extension jobs to be awarded soon *
By Yong Yen Nie Friday, 26 November 2010 15:34 
http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news-a-views/5623-lrt-extension-jobs-to-be-awarded-soon.html

KUALA LUMPUR: The government is expected to award the jobs for the long-awaited light rail transit (LRT) extension project soon, and successful bidders have been short-listed, sources said.

According to a source familiar with the matter, parties that had lobbied for the LRT extension jobs for the Ampang and Kelana Jaya lines include UEM Group, IJM Corp Bhd, Bina Puri Holdings Bhd and TRC Synergies Bhd. 

The contracts to be awarded will be for the building of LRT stations, laying groundwork and alignment before constructing the railway. The total extension length of the Kelana Jaya line is 17km and for the Ampang line 17.7km. Both extensions will see an additional 13 stations each.

It is learnt that Bina Puri is in the forefront to win the LRT extension job for the Ampang line worth about RM600 million. 

Bina Puri has won several jobs of late, including the construction of a RM9 million hospital in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, and more significantly, the RM997 million contract to develop the main buildings at the proposed new low-cost carrier terminal in Sepang.

Bina Puri will develop a portion of the LCCT via a joint venture with UEM Construction Sdn Bhd, a unit of the UEM Group. 

Meanwhile, TRC is tipped to bag the main contract for the Kelana Jaya line extension, estimated to be worth between RM900 million and RM1 billion, a source said. 

"UEM Builders Intria Bina Sdn Bhd (UEM Builders), a wholly-owned unit of the UEM Group, is believed to be eyeing the job as well, but is not likely to get it," the source said.

UEM Builders is wholly-owned by UEM Group, which in turn is wholly-owned by government investment arm Khazanah Nasional Bhd.

Both TRC Synergy and UEM Builders are understood to be in the last lap of bagging the contract, but sources said Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd, which is in charge of the country's strategic planning for public transport, had recommended TRC Synergy to the Ministry of Finance to be the main contractor for the LRT extension project. 

Despite Prasarana's preference for TRC, it is said that UEM Builders was lobbying hard for the job. 

*The LRT extension is one of the government's major infrastructure projects under the Economic Transformation Programme. The proposed Kelana Jaya LRT line extension will commence from Lembah Subang-Kelana Business Centre, through Subang, USJ, Alam Megah and end at the hub in Putra Heights. *

Meanwhile, the proposed Ampang LRT extension line will commence from the present Sri Petaling station, pass through Puchong, Kinrara and end at the hub in Putra Heights. 

It is believed that construction on the extensions is slated to commence by the end of this year. 

The first phase, or Package A, of both Kelana Jaya and Ampang lines will see 9.2km and 7.39km of construction length respectively.


----------



## nazrey

*3 firms get Klang Valley LRT extension jobs*
Published: 2010/11/26
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20101126211216/Article/index_html

Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (Prasarana) today announced the appointment of three contractors for the implementation of the Kelana Jaya and Ampang LRT lines extension projects. 

Prasarana in a statement today said the scope of work for the Kelana Jaya line is a 17km extension from the Kelana Jaya station to Putra Heights, consisting of 13 new stations. 

The statement said Trans Resources Corporation Sdn Bhd had been appointed the main contractor with a contract value of RM950 million for a duration of 30 months. 

UEM Builders Bhd-Intria Bina Sdn Bhd JV has been nominated the sub-contractor for the fabrication and delivery of Segmental Box Girders (SBG) with a contract value of RM93.160 million for a 21-month duration. 

It said the Ampang line project is a 17.7km extension between Sri Petaling and Putra Heights with 13 new stations. 

Bina Puri Holdings Berhad-Tim Sekata JV have been appointed the main contractor at a contract value of RM634.639 million for a 27-month duration and also for the fabrication and delivery of SBG at a RM67.697 million contract for 19 months, it added. 

Prasarana said both main contractors are responsible for all guideway sub-structure and main structure works as well as the foundation work for stations and traction power sub-stations (TPSS). 

In addition, within the total contract value, the main contractors will also manage the nominated sub-contractors for contracts worth RM469 million (Kelana Jaya Line) and RM305 million (Ampang Line) respectively, it added. 

"The nominated sub-contractors to be appointed by Prasarana through a separate ongoing open tender process, covers the construction of stations and TPSS, supply and install of escalators and lifts and construction of multi-storey car parks," it explained. 

It said the selection of the contractors was done through an open tender process, beginning. November last year.-- Bernama


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *LRT extension jobs to be awarded soon *
> By Yong Yen Nie Friday, 26 November 2010 15:34
> http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news-a-views/5623-lrt-extension-jobs-to-be-awarded-soon.html
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The government is expected to award the jobs for the long-awaited light rail transit (LRT) extension project soon, and successful bidders have been short-listed, sources said.
> 
> According to a source familiar with the matter, parties that had lobbied for the LRT extension jobs for the Ampang and Kelana Jaya lines include UEM Group, IJM Corp Bhd, Bina Puri Holdings Bhd and TRC Synergies Bhd.
> 
> The contracts to be awarded will be for the building of LRT stations, laying groundwork and alignment before constructing the railway. The total extension length of the Kelana Jaya line is 17km and for the Ampang line 17.7km. Both extensions will see an additional 13 stations each.
> 
> It is learnt that Bina Puri is in the forefront to win the LRT extension job for the Ampang line worth about RM600 million.
> 
> Bina Puri has won several jobs of late, including the construction of a RM9 million hospital in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, and more significantly, the RM997 million contract to develop the main buildings at the proposed new low-cost carrier terminal in Sepang.
> 
> Bina Puri will develop a portion of the LCCT via a joint venture with UEM Construction Sdn Bhd, a unit of the UEM Group.
> 
> Meanwhile, TRC is tipped to bag the main contract for the Kelana Jaya line extension, estimated to be worth between RM900 million and RM1 billion, a source said.
> 
> "UEM Builders Intria Bina Sdn Bhd (UEM Builders), a wholly-owned unit of the UEM Group, is believed to be eyeing the job as well, but is not likely to get it," the source said.
> 
> UEM Builders is wholly-owned by UEM Group, which in turn is wholly-owned by government investment arm Khazanah Nasional Bhd.
> 
> Both TRC Synergy and UEM Builders are understood to be in the last lap of bagging the contract, but sources said Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd, which is in charge of the country's strategic planning for public transport, had recommended TRC Synergy to the Ministry of Finance to be the main contractor for the LRT extension project.
> 
> Despite Prasarana's preference for TRC, it is said that UEM Builders was lobbying hard for the job.
> 
> *The LRT extension is one of the government's major infrastructure projects under the Economic Transformation Programme. The proposed Kelana Jaya LRT line extension will commence from Lembah Subang-Kelana Business Centre, through Subang, USJ, Alam Megah and end at the hub in Putra Heights. *
> 
> Meanwhile, the proposed Ampang LRT extension line will commence from the present Sri Petaling station, pass through Puchong, Kinrara and end at the hub in Putra Heights.
> 
> It is believed that construction on the extensions is slated to commence by the end of this year.
> 
> The first phase, or Package A, of both Kelana Jaya and Ampang lines will see 9.2km and 7.39km of construction length respectively.





>


*SPNB awards RM1.7bil jobs for LRT extension*
Saturday November 27, 2010
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/11/27/business/7512467&sec=business

PETALING JAYA: Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB) has awarded contracts worth RM1.7bil for the first phase (Package A) of the RM7bil light rail transit (LRT) extension project involving the Kelana Jaya and Ampang lines.

In a statement yesterday, SPNB, which was established by the Finance Ministry to facilitate, undertake and expedite infrastructure projects for the Government, said the main contractor facilities job for Package A of the Kelana Jaya line, valued at RM950mil, was awarded to Trans Resources Corp Bhd. *The work will take 30 months to complete.*

UEM Builders Bhd and Intria Bina Sdn Bhd were jointly appointed the nominated sub-contractors for the fabrication and delivery of segmental box girder jobs worth RM93.16mil, which is expected to take 21 months to complete.

Package A of the Kelana Jaya line will be a 9.2km extension from the Kelana Jaya station to Summit (Station 7). Package B will involve a 7.8km extension from Station 7 to the Putra Heights station.

Meanwhile, the main contractor facilities job for Package A of the Ampang line was jointly awarded to Bina Puri Holdings Bhd and Tim Sekata. Valued at RM634.64mil, the work will take 27 months to complete.

Bina Puri and Tim Sekata were also jointly appointed the nominated sub-contractors for the fabrication and delivery of segmental box girder jobs, which is valued at RM67.70mil and expected to take 19 months to complete.

Package A of the Ampang line will be a new 7.4km stretch from the Seri Petaling station to Station No. 5, while Package B will see a 10.3km extension from Station No. 5 to the Putra Heights Station.

SPNB said recipients of the main contractor facilities jobs would be responsible for all guideway sub-structure and main structure works, foundation work for stations and traction power sub-stations (TPSS), to launch and install segmental box girders and to supply and install parapets and noise barriers.

In addition, within the total contract value, the main contractors will also manage the nominated sub-contractors for contracts worth RM469mil (Kelana Jaya line) and RM305mil (Ampang line).

SPNB said the selection of the contractors was done through an open-tender process starting from November 2009. A total of 119 applications were received, but one was rejected due to failure to comply with application guidelines.

The tender for the facilities works under Package B for both lines will be called upon approval of the final railway scheme, which is expected by mid-2011.

With the appointment of the main contractors, it is expected that work on the line extension projects will start as soon as possible, SPNB said.



> *Ampang Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelana Jaya Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## World 2 World

*Proposed MRT Station*



rizalhakim said:


> MRT Station
> proposal from KazArchitect Sdn Bhd


----------



## nazrey

>


*PDP approach for MRT project?*
Written by Jose Barrock Thursday, 02 December 2010 12:36 
http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/highlights/178014-pdp-approach-for-mrt-project.html

KUALA LUMPUR: The proposals for the RM36 billion Kuala Lumpur mass rapid transit (MRT) system are likely to be discussed by the Cabinet within the next few weeks, sources told Th e Edge Financial Daily.

It is understood that salient features being discussed include the appointment of a project delivery partner (PDP) — a project manager to head the construction project. Th e PDP, if appointed, will work with an independent consultant and a government body to ensure the entire project is completed on time and within budget.

A federal government unit, the Land Public Transport Commission or Suruhanjaya Pengangkutan Awam Darat (SPAD), is likely to be given the mandate to oversee the entire construction project. SPAD was formed in June this year.

The sources say the PDP will be more than a project manager. The PDP will be responsible to the government for delivering the project within the agreed target cost and completion date.

Th e sources say that the PDP will be responsible for procurement and coordinating with many diff erent contractors for the various aspects of the project.

“The PDP will have the requisite balance-sheet strength to take on the risks of cost overruns and delays. This expertise could reduce the cost for the government,” said a source. The PDP approach was used in the US$12 billion (RM37.9 billion)

Crossrail project to build new railway connections under London, with the PDP being a team comprising Bechtel, Halcrow, and Systra. 

Bechtel Corp is an engineering, construction and project management company; the Halcrow group deals in planning, design and management while the Systra group has expertise in urban transportation systems.

Bechtel is also currently partnering Hyundai Corp as the PDP for the US$16 billion (RM50.6 billion) Korea High Speed rail project, as well as the PDP for the US$11 billion Channel Tunnel Rail Link in the UK. Other notable PDP jobs include the US$6 billion Qatar Bahrain Causeway, where the PDP is Vinci of France. 

On the local front, prominent projects where a PDP was appointed include the Express Rail Link, with the YTL Group as the PDP, and the Ipoh to Padang Besar double-tracking project, with the Gamuda Bhd-MMC Corp Bhd joint-venture being the PDP. 

“Once the necessary people sign off, it will be given to the Cabinet to deliberate. The government wants to take the delivery risk out of the MRT, and ensure that there will be accountability for delays and other such issues. The PDP will be the single point of accountability, and will assume responsibility for the delivery within the agreed time and cost, or face financial penalties. 

“An engineering consultant would not have the financial capability to assume such a role,” a source familiar with the plan said.

The PDP’s fees are tied to the performance of the project in the event there are cost overruns, or savings, early completion or delays. 

While the PDP plan is being ironed out, sources say there are other proposals on the table apart from the one from the Gamuda-MMC Corp joint venture. 

They include the Light Rail Transit 3 plan, with a proposal for another line stretching from Kota Damansara to the city centre. 

Although unconfirmed as yet, the UEM Group may also have joined the fray. In July, UEM’s group CEO Datuk Izzaddin Idris had said that the company was keen on bidding. 

“There is no reason not to bid,” he had told a local daily.

*Nevertheless the Gamuda-MMC JV seems to be a frontrunner to build the MRT. The Gamuda-MMC JV is understood to be proposing a track of almost 150km, with about 40km running underground, and almost 100 stations. *

According to the source, the headline numbers indicate that the price per kilometre for the underground portion is in the region of RM360 million per kilometre, which is considerably lower than the cost of other similar systems regionally.

The National Economic Council was given a presentation on Monday, and will be handing the papers over to the Cabinet after due deliberation. The NEC, which is chaired by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak who is also finance minister, comprises 12 members, including senior Cabinet ministers. The council deliberated on the proposals on Monday.

If the Gamuda-MMC JV wins the MRT development contract, sources say it seems likely that the duo will undertake some the underground tunnelling work, worth some RM14 billion, while the remaining portions will be left to competitive bidding.


----------



## nazrey

>


*TRC nominated as main contractor for Kelana Jaya LRT *
By Bernama Wednesday, 01 December 2010 19:35 

KUALA LUMPUR: TRC Synergy Bhd's construction arm Trans Resources Sdn Bhd has been nominated as the main contractor for the RM950 million *first phase of the Kelana Jaya Light Rail Transit line extension project.*

The 9.2km extension project from Kelana Jaya Station to the Summit Shopping Centre in Subang will include construction of all guideway substructure and main structure works, foundation works for the stations and traction power sub-stations, launching and installing the segmental box girders and supplying and installing parapets and noise barriers.

The project is to be completed within 30 months, said executive chairman Datuk Seri Sufri Mohd Zin in a statement on Wednesday, Dec 1.

He said TRC's orderbook swelled to RM1.2 billion with secured project.

Over the last three years, Sufri said TRC has completed several major projects, notably the RM411 million submarine base at Sepangar Bay in Sabah, the RM401 million runway extension (Package 3 and Package 4) at Terengganu Airport and RM125 million Dang Wangi district police headquarters.

"Leveraging on our government's commitment to execute initiatives under the Economic Transformation Programme, God willing, we are confident of our prospects in securing more orders in the near future," Sufri added.

This project will positively impact the group's financial performance over the next three years, he added. — Bernama



> *Kelana Jaya Line extension*
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

*RapidKL women-only buses on trial run*
Friday December 3, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2010/12/3/central/7545447&sec=central

Women’s groups have welcomed the move by RapidKL to introduce women-only buses but stressed that more needs to be done to tackle sexual harassment at its roots.

They also commented that this should only be a temporary measure to send out the right message to the masses.

“What is worrying is that there may be separate queues, shops, cinemas and other public space for men and women in the future,” said Women’s Aid Organisation (WAO) executive director Ivy Josiah.

“This may also lead one to think that separating women from men is the way to stop sexual harassment.

“What we need is an overall mindset change,” she said, adding that the women-only buses should only be an option and not be made compulsory.

All Women’s Action Society (AWAM) senior programme officer Abigail de Vries also commented that the service would not tackle the problem of sexual harassment at the roots.

“We understand the need for a women’s only bus service as women face harassment in public transport daily.

“But this service does not solve the problem of harassment.

“It is not a magic bullet. Until men and society at large learn to respect women and treat them accordingly, sexual harassment will continue,” she said.

Rapid KL has launched a trial run for the first women-only bus service to promote women’s health and safety.

The Rapid Lady Bus service for seven routes with high passenger volume began on Dec 1 and will end on Dec 31.

There are two bus services at 6.45am and 7.30am and at 6pm and 6.45pm daily.

The seven bus routes for the morning service are Pinggiran Batu Caves, Damansara Damai, Sri Nilam, Terminal Kajang, Puchong Utama, UiTM Shah Alam and Subang Suria.

The evening service goes to Medan Pasar, Jalan Hang Lekiu and Pasar Seni.

RapidKL Bus chief operating officer Datuk Mohamed Hazlan Mohamed Hussain said the service was aimed at providing more comfort and security for women, protecting them from sexual harassment and save them from jostling with men during peak hours.

“This is based on feedback received from our customers, especially women, on the discomfort they face using our services during peak hours,” he said.

Mohamed Hazlan said the service would not affect current bus services as it would use additional buses.

Prasarana group managing director Shahril Mokhtar said the latest initiative by RapidKL’s Bus Group was one of the measures under the Prasarana Going Forward Plan (GFP).

Even though the bus service is only for women, boys aged below 12 are allowed when they are accompanied by female companions or relatives.

*A “women-only” label will be placed on the buses’ windshield, window, doorway and on the LED screen in the buses.*

A survey will be conducted during the trial run to gather feedback to further improve the service.



>


----------



## nazrey

*KL Monorail*


----------



## nazrey

*Kelana Jaya Line*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikhlasulamal/5191097570/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4490428534/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhussein/2529240941/in/photostream/
View of Kuala Lumpur skyline from *Taman Melati* LRT station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/feekree/4132607795/
Driverless LRT








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picsbyloonie/4040389791/



> *Kelana Jaya Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Ampang, Seri Petaling line*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhussein/2529240955/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitalahu/3273175307/



> *Ampang Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

>


*Scomi Unit Accepts SPNB's RM494 Million Monorail Expansion Project*
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsbusiness.php?id=548118

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 6 (Bernama) -- Scomi Rail Bhd (SRB), a unit of Scomi Engineering Bhd, received a letter of intent from Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB) for the monorail fleet expansion project worth of RM494 million.

In a statement to Bursa Malaysia Monday, SRB said it has accepted the said contract price.

According to SPNB notice, a formal letter of award would follow.

SEB announced to Bursa Malaysia it has submitted the proposal on July 19, 2010 for the Kuala Lumpur monorail project.

Earlier, a national newspaper has said grapevine has it that SEB has been awarded a RM400 million contract to supply 48 coaches (12 four-coach sets) for the Kuala Lumpor monorail.

The group said in its annual report it would continuously pursue opportunities in monorail projects, especially in Malaysia, Brazil and India, to capitalise on the increasing demand and opportunities for infrastructure development in these countries.

It would also focus on project execution and implement measures to reduce cost and increase efficiency.

-- BERNAMA



>


----------



## nazrey

>


*Scond stage of LRT extension project estimated at RM1.7bil*
By SHARIDAN M. ALI Wednesday December 8, 2010
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/12/8/business/7567976&sec=business



> The tender for the facilities works under Package B for both the Kelana Jaya and Ampang lines would be called upon approval of the final railway scheme, which is expected by mid-2011. — AFP


PETALING JAYA: Although the contract awards for the first phase (Package A) of the light rail transit (LRT) extension project have eluded the big construction players, the big boys will have another chance to bid for phase two (Package B), which is estimated to be worth about RM1.7bil, by the middle of next year.

On Nov 26, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB) awarded contracts worth RM1.7bil for Package A of the RM7bil LRT extension project involving the Kelana Jaya and Ampang lines.

The main contract of Package A of the Kelana Jaya line, valued at RM950mil, was awarded to Trans Resources Corp Sdn Bhd (TRC). UEM Builders Bhd and Intria Bina Sdn Bhd jointly won the sub-contract works worth RM93.2mil.

For the Package A Ampang line extension project, Bina Puri Holdings Bhd and Tim Sekata were jointly awarded the main contract and sub-contract works worth RM634.6mil and RM67.7mil respectively.

---



> *Ampang Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelana Jaya Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Rail-based public transport in Kuala Lumpur (2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full resolution http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1449/704o.jpg
> 
> *LRT Extension / KTM Komuter Extension*
> LRT Extension
> - Kelana Jaya - Putra Height [START SOON] - 2010-2013
> - Sri Petaling - Putra Height [START SOON] - 2010-2013
> KTM Komuter Extension
> - Sentul - Batu Caves [COMPLETED 2010]
> - Seremban - Sungai Gadut [UNDER CONSTRUCTION] - 2010-2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full resolution http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d6/KJ_SP_AG_MR_KTM_ERL_For_Wiki2.png
> 
> *New MRT Line (3 lines) *- 2011-2019
> TO START NEXT YEAR!
> - Rubber Research Institute of Malaysia (RRIM) >>>
> - Sungai Buloh >>>
> - Circle Line >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full resolution http://transitmy.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/006_mmc_gamuda_alignments.jpg


*Rail project: MMC, Gamuda, Govt to team up*
Published: 2010/12/09
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20101209112949/Article/index_html

Gamuda Bhd and MMC Corp, two Malaysian construction companies, may team up with the government to help build a passenger rail network in Kuala Lumpur, a Gamuda executive said.

Work on the project may start in July, Gamuda group managing director Lin Yun Ling told reporters in Shah Alam, near the capital. He didn’t elaborate.

The rail project is among the US$444 billion of private sector-led projects identified by the Malaysian government to spur investments and accelerate growth in Southeast Asia’s third-largest economy. Besides the rail network, the plan includes developing a nuclear energy industry and a shopping district to rival Singapore’s Orchard Road.

Shares of Gamuda, a construction and property group based in Petaling Jaya, outside the Malaysian capital, climbed 1.6 per cent to RM3.83 at 11:45 a.m. in Kuala Lumpur trading. MMC, a power and construction company based in Kuala Lumpur, slid as much as 1.1 per cent to RM2.79.

Gamuda and MMC, which proposed the mass-transit system, will likely be the master planners of the project if they offer the best pricing, Second Finance Minister Ahmad Husni Hanadzlah said Nov. 11.


----------



## nazrey

*Gamuda expects nod soon for RM36bil joint MRT project*
By SHARIDAN M. ALI Friday December 10, 2010
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/12/10/business/7593627&sec=business

SHAH ALAM: The Cabinet has yet to approve the Gamuda Bhd-MMC Corp Bhd joint development proposal for the mass rapid transit (MRT) system, said Gamuda group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling.

However, he expects the proposal, which was submitted early this year, to be approved soon.

Possibly, the Gamuda-MMC joint venture will be the project delivery partner of the Government.

Via this, the Government can have the cake and eat it while on one hand, they can transfer the project's delivery performance to the partner and at the same time, they can have the entire project packaged out via competitive tenders, Lin said after Gamuda AGM yesterday.

The savings from competitive tenders will go to the Government and if we are allowed to bid for the underground part, we will be more than happy.

Lin believed that the MRT project, estimated to be worth RM36bil, would start next July.

He said even after Cabinet approval, the project would have to go through several processes before construction work could begin.

The Government will have to decide on the network scheme, allignment of railway lines and location of stations through Public Land Transport Commission and Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd.

The Government will also have to get the feedback from the public and other stakeholders before it starts the project, he said.

On the extension of Ampang and Kelana Jaya LRT lines, Lin said Gamuda may bid for it if the MRT project did not go ahead.

Lin said Gamuda was also eyeing the MRT or metro system project worth US$45bil in Qatar.

Qatar will host 2022 World Cup and one the key infrastructures to be built could be the underground metro system in Doha.

We already have a good track record in the Middle East and I think we are well-positioned to be part of it, he said.

Lin said Gamuda expected sales from its property development to hit RM5bil over the next two years.

He said the group's property arm, Gamuda Land, was embarking on a high-growth phase with a priority to sell down its land bank innovatively.

Of the projected RM5bil sales, RM2bil is expected to come from our local projects and the remainder from our activities in Vietnam.

This year, we are achieving a record-high of RM1bil in property sales and currently, our unbilled sales stand at RM800mil, he said.

On the recent merger proposals by some property players, Lin said it was not really a concern for Gamuda as each group would have their own strategies.


----------



## nazrey

KLIA Ekspres & KLIA Transit








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiatravel/5226012862/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

Electric Train Services (ETS-KTM) @ KL Railway Station


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Upgrading Interchange Station Projects:*
> - Masjid Jamek (LRT1, LRT2)
> - Hang Tuah (LRT1, monorail)
> - Titiwangsa (LRT1, monorail)





> *LRT station upgrades completed by end 2011*
> September 6th, 2010
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (Prasarana) has begun upgrading the Masjid Jamek, Hang Tuah and Titiwangsa light rail transit (LRT) stations to implement disabled-friendly features such as link bridges from the Kelana Jaya to Ampang LRT lines as well as lifts, ramps, toilets, chair lifts and elevators.
> 
> The upgrades are scheduled for completion by the end of 2011.
> 
> Prasarana will be spending RM51 million to upgrade these three LRT stations to provide an integrated transportation system with improved connectivity, accessibility and convenience for travelers.
> 
> The initiative includes a six-storey parking lot at the Gombak LRT station with 1,260 bays and one level specifically allocated for women.
> 
> The parking lot will also feature a parking guidance system, closed circuit television (CCTV) cameras and a panic button system.
> 
> Once completed, the parking rate would be a fixed rate of RM3 per entry for LRT commuters. Until then, a temporary parking area with 300 bays is available for commuters during the construction period.


*Upgrade & Integration work for Hang Tuah stations*
Completion date: Dec 11
Photo by bukhrin


----------



## nazrey

*Upgrade & Integration work for Masjid Jamek stations*
Photo by bukhrin


----------



## nazrey

*Kelana Jaya Line*
Pasar Seni Station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke/5290590840/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke/5290412432/in/set-72157625540483543/

Dang Wangi Sation








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke/5290549776/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

>


*Scomi Eng bags RM494m KL Monorail job*
By Chong Jin Hun of The Edge Financial Daily 
Friday, 17 December 2010 14:28 
http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news-a-views/5870-scomi-eng-bags-rm494m-kl-monorail-job.html

KUALA LUMPUR: Scomi Engineering Bhd on Thursday, Dec 16 received the letter of award for the RM494 million KL Monorail Fleet Expansion Project from Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB).

The job will take 31 months to complete, Scomi Engineering told Bursa Malaysia. No further details were provided on the scope of the project in the filing with the exchange.

Scomi Engineering said the project would not have an impact on its current year financials but is expected to "contribute positively" to its future earnings. The letter of award followed SPNB's letter of intent to Scomi Engineering last week.

In July this year, Scomi Engineering had handed in its proposal for the monorail expansion to SPNB. News reports earlier indicated the company might supply 48 coaches for the expansion.

The 8.6km KL Monorail comprises 11 stations linking Kuala Lumpur Sentral with prime locations in the city. Construction of the KL Monorail which was launched in August 2003, had cost RM1.18 billion then.

Scomi Engineering closed unchanged on Thursday at RM1.02 with 99,900 shares changing hands.


----------



## nazrey

*Salak Tinggi KLIA Transit Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peishian/5272418657/in/set-72157625501839261/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peishian/5273016364/in/set-72157625501839261/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peishian/5273019978/in/set-72157625501839261/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peishian/5273017836/in/set-72157625501839261/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peishian/5273019328/in/set-72157625501839261/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peishian/5273021054/in/set-72157625501839261/


----------



## nazrey

KL MONORAIL








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke/5290405300/in/set-72157625540483543/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke/5290412432/in/set-72157625540483543/


----------



## forrestcat

mrtfreak said:


> 3 sets began commercial service on 31 December 2009. They now have about 16 sets in service out of a total of 22 (initial order). A further 13 are due, making the total number of 4-car sets 35 when the order is complete.


18 sets of 4-car trains are already in service.

Hopefuly they convert the 2 car trains into 4 car trains formation soon.


----------



## forrestcat

NiShiiZ said:


> Nazrey,
> 
> Is there any project to increase wagons of monorail?


Finally the transport authority Prasarana will spend RM500 million for 12 four car trains and station upgrade(elevators please).

Manufacturer will be ScomiRail, manufacturere of the current monorail cars and Mumbai's monorail trains.









^Mumbai monorail trains being tested. KL Monorail will probably get similar train as Mumbai's.

The next decade will se KL's public transport expand rapidly. The double tracking project for the KTM electric trains, LRT expansion, MRT expansion and the monorail upgrade.


----------



## nazrey

*NEW: Sri Rampai station (Kelana Jaya Line)*


TWK90 said:


> Sri Rampai station
> Date : 28/12/2010
> *Station exterior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bus stop*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secondary entrance* (left side of the main entrance)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Escalator between concourse and platform
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Platform*


----------



## World 2 World

*New! Intergrated Transport Bus Terminal*


Ciudad Bristol said:


> *Bridge across from LRT/KTM/ERL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Ticket Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Food Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Departures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drop off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arrivals*


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Transit @ Salak Tinggi Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338247144/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW KTM ETS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338295642/in/set-72157625781186396/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338295636/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338295630/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338247168/


----------



## nazrey

*Boost for urban public transport*
Monday January 17, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/1/17/nation/7812329&sec=nation

PETALING JAYA: The Transport Ministry will focus on enhancing the urban public transport system over the next few years following what has been described as a successful 2010 under the National Key Results Area (NKRA).

Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said his ministry would work to finish a study on a Bus Rapid Transit system in the Klang Valley.

Commuters in and around the Klang Valley will also get 306 new bus stops at locations where there are currently no shelters.

About *200 new buses* will be operated by RapidKL by the end of the year to improve current services, especially feeder services to/from rail stations and services at undeserved areas or “white spaces”.

For the KTM Komuter service, a new train depot and other support facilities will be built to accommodate the new *38 sets of six-car trains* while existing stations will also undergo upgrades and improvements.

On the Kelana Jaya line, *35 sets of four-car light rail transport (LRT) trains* will be operating to further increase the capacity of the system.

To reduce congestion in the central business district, the Gombak Integrated Terminal will be completed and operational by year-end to help streamline express bus services to the eastern and northern corridors.

Integration and pedestrian facilities upgrading works at key stations will also be focused on providing intra-modal and inter-modal transfers for commuters’ comfort and convenience.

Park and Ride facilities for LRT and KTM stations would also be completed with more than 5,000 additional parking bays.

The Land Public Transport Commission will revamp the entire public transport system, take over all licence-issuing authorities, integrate smart ticketing and monitor the overall standard performance of all public transport services.



> Rapid KL Bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid KL LRT


----------



## nazrey

*MRT may cost over RM36.6bil*
Lobbying has begun on locations and types of stations
By THEAN LEE CHENG Monday January 17, 2011










PETALING JAYA: The cost of building the mass rapid transit (MRT) transport system, which is scheduled to begin construction in six months, may swell beyond the projected RM36.6bil as developers and residents have begun lobbying on the proposed locations and types of stations.

Business leaders want the MRT stations to be located close to the centre of commercial activity, in some cases where they have projects or plan to build one, but residents living near or adjacent to the proposed lines have voiced objection against the MRT tracks being built above ground and want the lines and stations to be underground so as to avoid congestion and noise pollution issues.

At the heart of the matter is the alignment of the MRT line, particularly where it should go, where it should stop, and lobbying have begun to have more than 9.5km of the first phase of the 60km Sg Buloh-Kajang line constructed underground.

The entire MRT line is estimated to run a total of 150km at a cost of RM36.6bil. Other lines will be added later. All these lines, together with the existing Star, LRT and Komuter rail will form part of the country's Urban Transport master plan.

At the session with business communities, developers who own shopping malls and commercial developments were lobbying for the line and station to be located at, or as close to their commercial properties as possible.

Read more http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/1/17/business/7812063&sec=business


----------



## nazrey

*Prasarana reshuffles top management*
By Marina Emmanuel Published: 2011/01/24
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/prasa23/Article/index_html

A state-owned company that implements the national transportation plan has been revamped as the government mounts strong efforts to improve public transportation system in Malaysia. 

Business Times learnt that the top management at Syarikat Prasanara Negara Bhd has been tweaked, as the company prepares to take on bigger projects recently announced, including Kuala Lumpur's first mass rapid transit system (MRT).

*The MRT system project which comes under the government's Economic Transformation Programme, is expected to start in July.*

Most of the organisational changes at Prasanara took effect from January 1 this year and they include some reshuffling and also new hirings.

It is learnt that the revamp of Prasarana's organisational structure is aimed, among others, at placing the company's core business at the forefront and ensuring that solid support is given to the respective core business teams.

*Prasarana's former group director for infrastructure Zulkifli Mohd Yusuf has now assumed the responsibility of the company's project development division, which is expected to be tasked with the Light Rail Transit (LRT) extension project (known as the LEP), the new MRT project and the property development department.*

The company's chief operating officer for buses, Datuk Mohamed Hazlan Hussain, has been redesignated as a director for buses and now tasked with the group's bus strategy. He, however, is still assuming the post of chief operating officer (Bus) for Rapid KL.

Among the new faces brought into the company is Jaizal Kamar Jalaludin, who has been appointed director of human capital. 

Jaizal's last position was as global human resources manager with Dunham Bush Holdings Bhd. He has also served Malaysian Airline System Bhd, British American Tobacco Malaysia Bhd and Cadbury Confectionary (M) Sdn Bhd.

Rapid Penang Sdn Bhd's chief executive officer Azhar Ahmad will remain in his current position.

Prasanara's general manager of group communications Ebi Azly Abdullah has been appointed chief operating officer for the company's wholly-owned subsidiary, Panorama Langkawi Sdn Bhd (PLSB).

In his new capacity, Ebi has been tasked with further promoting and positioning PLSB as a leading tourist destination in Langkawi.

Meanwhile, a new department known as customer experience management, has been set up by the company and it will be managed by transport planning and commercial director V. Ravindran.

The new unit is said to work on identifying trends and chart a new strategy at improving the overall customer experience for all of SPNB's transportation products.



> *Ampang Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelana Jaya Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*Work on LRT extensions to start next month*
Shahrim Tamrin Friday, February 4th, 2011 08:33:00
http://www.mmail.com.my/content/62771-work-lrt-extensions-start-next-month

PETALING JAYA: Work on the first phase of the extension to the Kelana Jaya Light Rail Transit (LRT) line will start next month.

This was confirmed by Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (Prasarana) group managing director Shahril Mokhtar in an exclusive interview with The Malay Mail.

“The rail extension project will begin next month from Kelana Jaya to Lembah Subang to Glomac Business Centre. It’s a 4km stretch for a start.”

The proposed extension project, also known as the LEP, will then be extended further through Subang, USJ and ending at the LRT hub in Putra Heights.

Shahril said the 17km extension will be constructed in stages. “It will be built gradually, over time, after the public feedback is wrapped up on certain alignments and also once clearances are obtained from local authorities as well as the State government,” he said, adding that the extension line will have 13 new stations.

All stations will have the necessary facilities which include lifts, escalators, surau and toilets. They will also be equipped with facilities for the disabled such as ramps, lifts, tactiles, low ticket counters and toilets.

The Malay Mail understands the proposed stations are the only transit ones in the Klang Valley with accessibility for handicapped users.

“LEP will be commissioned by end of 2013 and from our planning drafts, the LRT extension line will be operational by 2014,” said Shahril.

In November, Prasarana announced Trans Resources — the construction arm of public-listed TRC Synergy Bhd — would undertake the Kelana Jaya extension project under a contract worth RM950 million over 30 months to undertake a 9.2km extension from the Kelana Jaya station to Summit (Station No. 7).

The sub-contractors for the fabrication and delivery of segmental box girder jobs worth RM93.16million, expected to take 21 months to complete, are UEM Builders Bhd and Intria Bina Sdn Bhd.

Prasarana also announced the main contractors for the new 7.4km stretch from the Seri Petaling station to Station No. 5 on the Ampang line would be Bina Puri Holdings Bhd and Tim Sekata.

Apart from this contract valued at RM634.64mil, expected to take 27 months to complete, both firms were also given the RM67.7 million contract for fabrication and delivery of segmental box girder jobs, which is expected to take 19 months to complete.

The tender for the facilities works under Package B for both lines will be called upon approval of the final railway scheme, expected by the middle of this year.

Package B will involve a 7.8km extension from Station 7 to the Putra Heights station on the Kelana Jaya line while the Ampang line will be extended another 10.3km from Station No. 5 to the Putra Heights Station.



> *Ampang Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelana Jaya Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

*More four-car trains on the line*
Shahrim Tamrin Friday, February 4th, 2011 08:33:00
http://www.mmail.com.my/content/62771-work-lrt-extensions-start-next-month

MORE four-car trains will be provided for Kelana Jaya LRT line this year.

Prasarana group managing director Shahril Mokhtar said during peak hours, more trains would be provided to cater for the ever increasing demand for the services.

“The public can expect further improvements in the Kelana Jaya LRT service this year. Currently, there are 24 four-car trains already delivered and the balance of 11 to be delivered in stages till the second quarter of this year,” said Shahril, who took over the helm of Prasarana on Oct 1.

He said the effort for improvement was in accordance with the government aspiration to increase public transport modal share by 25 per cent by the end of next year. Modal share is a traffic/ transport term that describes the number of trips or percentage of travelers using a particular type of transportation.

“At the same time, Prasarana has trimmed the waiting time from two minutes 50 seconds during peak hours since November last year. When I took over few months ago, I kept thinking of how to improve the LRT service after experiencing packed trains during peak hours.”

For a man who regularly took LRT to work, he understands the need for continuous improvement of public transport.

He was previously chief operating officer of Land Public Transport Commission (LPTC). Prior to that, Shahril was seconded as an adviser to the Economic Planning Unit of the Prime Minister’s Department to assist the government in setting up the Commission, particularly in drafting the LPTC Act 2010 and Land Public Transport Act 2010 which was passed by Parliament in May.

He was also involved in the laboratory for urban public transport improvement under the Government Transformation Plan.

Shahril said the increase in the LRT frequency was made possible with hard work and dedication from the operator's personnel.

“Previously, we operated 32 to 34 trains during peak hours. Two months ago, I asked my team if it’s possible to increase the frequency and they said ‘yes’.

“Earlier, the reason not to operate more trains was due to safety concerns if we increased the frequency. After several trial runs, we found it was alright to operate up to 40 trains which comprise 18 four-car and 22 two-car trains.

"We managed to cut down the waiting interval to two minutes 15 seconds but we want to keep improving further.”



> Kelana Jaya LRT line


----------



## horlick97

It's not enough to just build more MRT lines. What is also critically needed is a good feeder network.

Given KL's spread out city structure, a robust minibus system will probably be needed. Indeed, this may be key to complement to ensure the success of the train network.


----------



## constipation

The new Klang Valley MRT( Sg Buloh - Kajang MRT) stations will be look like


























from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315795&page=6


----------



## anaki101

^^ Hey, the stations looks pretty cool! Simple, modern and futuritic, IMO. But, um, im pretty sure thats an ICE there.


----------



## homunwai

mass transit systems are important. 

But, they need to be complimented and integrated with bus feeder system, or minibus feeder systems that are efficient and affordable. 

KL's approach is also rather persplexing. There are so many different systems existing at the same time.


----------



## nazrey

Kelana Jaya LRT line








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/4336368490/in/set-72157618208112588/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/3989386201/in/set-72157618208112588/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/4831571760/in/set-72157618208112588/


----------



## nazrey

Integrated transport terminal at Bandar Tasik Selatan
by sam79


----------



## nazrey

Integrated transport terminal at Bandar Tasik Selatan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yemaria/5504942347/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Prasarana to call for trains supply tender next month*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2011/03/1
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/LRT11/Article/

SYARIKAT Prasarana Negara Bhd will call for an open tender next month for the supply of trains for the Ampang light rail transit (LRT) extension line.

It is learnt that the contract, which is to supply 20 train sets consisting of 6-car trains, is worth more than RM1 billion.

According to Zulkifli Mohd Yusoff, group director of project development division, the tender exercise might attract five to six bidders, made up of local and foreign firms. He declined to comment on the contract value.

"When we called for a tender for the Kelana Jaya LRT extension line, it attracted three bidders. We expect more this time because we are looking at sets of trains with off-the-shelf technology," he said.

Bombardier Inc, a Canadian aircraft and electric trains manufacturer was awarded the contract to supply 35 train sets consisting of 4-car trains for the Kelana Jaya Line, worth RM1.2 billion.

Meanwhile, Zulkifli said he does not expect the cost of Ampang and Kelana Jaya LRT extension lines to exceed RM7 billion.

He said the project is running within budget and it will be done by mid-2014.

At a media briefing in Kuala Lumpur yesterday on the progress of the project, Zulkifli said Prasarana had mapped out a contingency plan for unforeseen issues.

So far, 15 per cent of advance works, involving the relocation of telecommunication and TNB low voltage cables as well as sewerage pipes have been carried out, while the main facilities works will progress, starting the end of this month, Zulkifli said.

"Based on the progress, the RM2 billion we have is enough for this year. We think the construction would not exceed RM7 billion. We will raise another RM5 billion via bonds in 2012," he said.

A recent report quoting Prasarana group managing director Shahril Mokhtar said the company plans to raise RM5 billion to RM10 billion more over the next five years via a bond sale to fund the LRT extension

Some RM7 billion is for the extension lines and RM3 billion for infrastructure and to buy new buses.

In 2009, Prasarana raised RM2 billion via a bond sale to fund the LRT extension. It has used less than 10 per cent for advance works and main facilities works for the Ampang and Kelana Jaya lines.

The value for advanced works for both the lines is around RM150 million and RM1.7 billion is for the main facilities works.



> *Ampang Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelana Jaya Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

constipation said:


> The new Klang Valley MRT( Sg Buloh - Kajang MRT) stations will be look like
> http://kvmrt.com.my/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315795&page=6


*Estimated cost of Klang valley’s MRT project to be known in May*
Published: Tuesday March 15, 2011 MYT 4:19:00 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/3/15/nation/20110315163002&sec=nation

KUALA LUMPUR: The construction cost of the entire Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) urban transport project in the Klang valley will be known in May, the Dewan Rakyat was told Tuesday.

Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Datuk Seri Mohamed Nazri Abdul Aziz said the total cost of the MRT project in the Klang valley, including land acquisitions, underground work and construction costs are currently in the baseline design review and employer requirements process.

He added that feedback and recommendations from the proposed project that has been displayed for the public until May 14, would play an important role in determining the overall cost of the project.

"We will know the full picture later as the project is still at the public display stage. This will end in the mid-May. From the feedback, we will then consider the cost elements.

"Right now, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd as the owner of the project and MRT assets, are carrying out a pre-qualification for contractors," he said when answering a question by Dr Tan Seng Giaw (DAP-Kepong) here Tuesday.

Dr Tan had wanted to know the overall estimated cost of the MRT project in the Klang valley, which companies had submitted tenders and at what stage the project was.

Mohamed Nazri said tenders for works to be carried out for the project would be opened once the estimated cost and project needs were finalised.

Meanwhile, speaking of the official visit by the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) to MTR Corporation in Hong Kong in January 2011, Mohamed Nazri said the delegation comprised eight members, including SPAD chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar, and incurred a cost of RM65,206.

He said that through the visit, the delegation was able to learn and gather information of the rail model, land and ways to reduce the construction cost of the project.

"They were also able to gather information of how to build underground tunnels and ways to overcome the challenges faced in the construction of the project.

"The visit was also an important learning process of how the integration process was carried out with commercial properties, planning, operation, maintenance and communication," he said when answering a question by Loke Siew Fook (DAP-Rasah) who wanted to know the benefits, members of the delegation and cost of SPAD's visit to Hong Kong. - Bernama



>


----------



## nazrey

*Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS): Integrated Transport Terminal*
Bandar Tasik Selatan (NEW)


> http://megaterawispanjialam.wordpre...elatan-integrated-transport-terminal-bts-itt/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5488763430/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5516266905/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/5488769606/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/5488771024/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/5488170147/


----------



## sapphire blue

*Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS-BTS)-Intergrated Transport Terminal*


Image0589 by nideru_90, on Flickr


Image0585 by nideru_90, on Flickr


Image0587 by nideru_90, on Flickr



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

New six-car trains (KTM Komuter) _coming soon_
Source: http://www.ktmb.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

> Source: http://www.ktmb.com.my/


New six-car trains (KTM Komuter)


> *Boost for urban public transport*
> Monday January 17, 2011
> http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/1/17/nation/7812329&sec=nation
> 
> PETALING JAYA: The Transport Ministry will focus on enhancing the urban public transport system over the next few years following what has been described as a successful 2010 under the National Key Results Area (NKRA).
> 
> Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said his ministry would work to finish a study on a Bus Rapid Transit system in the Klang Valley.
> 
> Commuters in and around the Klang Valley will also get 306 new bus stops at locations where there are currently no shelters.
> 
> About *200 new buses* will be operated by RapidKL by the end of the year to improve current services, especially feeder services to/from rail stations and services at undeserved areas or “white spaces”.
> 
> For the KTM Komuter service, a new train depot and other support facilities will be built to accommodate the new *38 sets of six-car trains* while existing stations will also undergo upgrades and improvements.
> 
> On the Kelana Jaya line, *35 sets of four-car light rail transport (LRT) trains* will be operating to further increase the capacity of the system.
> 
> To reduce congestion in the central business district, the Gombak Integrated Terminal will be completed and operational by year-end to help streamline express bus services to the eastern and northern corridors.
> 
> Integration and pedestrian facilities upgrading works at key stations will also be focused on providing intra-modal and inter-modal transfers for commuters’ comfort and convenience.
> 
> Park and Ride facilities for LRT and KTM stations would also be completed with more than 5,000 additional parking bays.
> 
> The Land Public Transport Commission will revamp the entire public transport system, take over all licence-issuing authorities, integrate smart ticketing and monitor the overall standard performance of all public transport services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid KL Bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid KL LRT
Click to expand...


----------



## dinoaizuddin

nazrey said:


> New six-car trains (KTM Komuter) _coming soon_
> Source: http://www.ktmb.com.my/


porfavor...very handsome new carriage of those comuter..simply looks more enthusiastic ..and i hope the timing system of it will be improved as well to make it more comfort for others...


----------



## nazrey

KTM Komuter









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37018963


----------



## nideru_90

sapphire blue said:


> *Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS-BTS)-Intergrated Transport Terminal*
> 
> 
> Image0589 by nideru_90, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Image0585 by nideru_90, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Image0587 by nideru_90, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


depature hall

S6302569 by nideru_90, on Flickr

S6302570 by nideru_90, on Flickr

S6302571 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## sapphire blue

KTM KOMUTER



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

KL Sentral station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5804725083/


----------



## nazrey

Salak Tinggi station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5751412778/


----------



## nazrey

Old KL railway station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5767424142/in/set-72157626779564998


----------



## nazrey

*COMING SOON: Six Car Set KTM Komuter*
http://www.ktmb.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*BRT & Bus Lane*
BRT (3 line) (KUALA LUMPUR) 
Bus Lane (5 line) (KUALA LUMPUR) 



>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Monorail by mikecogh, on Flickr


*New 4-carriage KL Monorail trains*
http://transitmy.org/2012/01/10/is-this-what-our-new-4-carriage-kl-monorail-trains-will-look-like/


----------



## nazrey

*KL monorail fleet expansion project to double passenger capacity*
16 January 2012 | last updated at 11:15pm By Nuradzimmah Daim 
http://www.nst.com.my/streets/centr...-project-to-double-passenger-capacity-1.32746

KUALA LUMPUR: The upgrading works on the KL monorail stations is 27 per cent completed.

Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd's media affairs manager Azhar Ghazali said the upgrading of Medan Tuanku, Imbi, and Raja Chulan stations, which is part of the fleet expansion project, commenced last September.

"Work at the Tun Sambathan, Maharajalela and KL Sentral stations started last November, while work on remaining five stations started in October last year.

"The stations need to be upgraded to cater for the four-car trains due to the increased ridership.

"Traffic and announcement signages including flagmen, blinkers and notices have been put in place to facilitate traffic flow and public safety," he said, adding that the upgrade works are expected to be completed in July next year.

On the design of the new monorail cars which was posted online by Transit (The Association For The Improvement Of Mass Transit) on its website, he said the matter is being looked into.

Transit posted pictures of the new four-car train in two different schemes -- blue and red, with green coloured passenger seats.

It was reported that the project would improve services by increasing the capacity of the trains and improve safety on station platforms.

Scomi Rail Bhd was awarded the RM494 million project for 12 new four-car trains.

*The first four trains are expected to start operations on Nov 15.*

The new trains will double the capacity of the KL monorail line to 6,400 passengers per hour per direction.

KL Monorail is currently using 12 two-car trains which can accommodate about 200 people per trip and has a daily ridership of 70,000.

The two-car trains are running at 35 per cent over capacity and the ridership is projected to increase.

The upgrade plan will include the installation of automated gates on the platform of the monorail stations which would only open when the train arrives.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KLIA 2 (KUL)* - New Largest Low Cost Carrier Terminal (LCCT) in the region
> (Open October 2012)
> 
> http://www.malaysianwings.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=11741&st=300
> 
> Let's go to Kuala Lumpur! by Asiacamera, on Flickr
> 
> KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr
> 
> *ERL on track to complete new link, woo more users*
> Published: 2011/12/01
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/erlride30/Article/#ixzz1fMYRungG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXPRESS Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) expects better passenger growth after the completion of the 2.2km extension track linking the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) and the new low-cost carrier terminal (LCCT) by October next year.
> 
> In the first 10 months of this year, ERL carried 13,095 passengers, an increase of 16 per cent from 11,261 in the same period last year.
> 
> ERL executive chairman Datuk Seri Mohd Nadzmi Mohd Salleh is confident that the KLIA Express and KLIA Transit ridership will improve further once the rail link service is completed. "The link is now 14.2 per cent complete."
> 
> Nadzmi, speaking to reporters after the ISO certification ceremony, said the ride between the ERL station at KLIA and KLIA2 will take three minutes.
> 
> The company has invested RM1.1 million to undertake several initiatives to improve customers' experience, which included enhancement of fare collections system, e-ticketing system and free Wi-Fi connectivity.
> 
> "The initiatives also included the interior refurbishment of 12 KLIA Express trains, scheduled for completion in April next year," he said.
> 
> Yesterday, ERL was officially presented the ISO 9001:2008 certification for the scope provision of rail services between KLIA and KL Sentral by the awarding body Lloyd's Register Quality Assurance.
> 
> In his speech earlier, Nadzmi said with the certification, customers are assured that ERL is committed to maintain the highest standards of effectiveness and responsiveness in achieving the company's goal.
> 
> ERL is the first train operator in Malaysia to be accorded the ISO certification for total customer satisfaction. Also present was ERL chief executive officer Noormah Mohd Noor.


*ERL extension from KLIA to KLIA2 ready by October*
Updated: Thursday January 19, 2012 MYT 2:16:26 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...42543&sec=nation#13269561856761&if_height=522

KUALA LUMPUR: The ERL train extension from KLIA to KLIA2 will be ready by October this year, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha.

“The train journey between KLIA and KLIA2 will take about three minutes. The extension will likely see the volume of ERL passengers doubling,” he added.


----------



## nazrey

*ERL extension from KLIA to KLIA2 ready by October*
By YUEN MEIKENG Updated: Thursday January 19, 2012 MYT 4:10:18 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...42543&sec=nation#13269626711291&if_height=524









http://thestar.com.my/archives/editorspick/images/photo320120119165054.jpg

KUALA LUMPUR: The ERL train extension from KLIA to KLIA2 will be ready by October this year, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha.

"The train journey between KLIA and KLIA2 will take about three minutes. The extension will likely see the volume of ERL passengers doubling," he added.

The ERL services, which include the KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit, carry about four to five million passengers every year.

Kong said the project to extend the line to the new low-cost carrier terminal totalled up to RM100mil.

"The project is currently running smoothly and about 25% complete. It is scheduled be ready by Oct 31 this year while the KLIA2's construction is expected to be completed in April 2013," he told reporters after visiting the construction site of the proposed rail extension here Thursday.

He added that the extension was necessary in line with the development of the new terminal as it will enable passengers from KL Sentral to reach the KLIA and KLIA2.

*"I hope that when KLIA2 is in full swing, we will be able to make ERL services available 24 hours a day to cater to flight arrivals in the wee hours of the morning," he said.*

Currently, ERL services run for 21 hours a day, taking a break between 1am and 4am.

Kong also commended the ERL services for achieving "on-time" performance of 99.83%.

The project to extend the ERL line started in July last year and covers 2.14km.

In 2010, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak announced plans to build the KLIA2, the world's first mega terminal for low-cost carriers.

He said it was expected to boost the nation's tourism industry by attracting more airlines and visitors.


----------



## Blackraven

Malaysia has indeed seen many changes. My first and only visit was way back in 2003. I can't believe how much of the country has changed.

And with the improvements, it looks like Malaysia is on track to become a first-world/developed country on or before year 2020. (same timeframe with Chile). 

Anyways


mrtfreak said:


> That explains it. RapidKL recently upgraded to a new ticketing system that integrates the two LRT lines. The map there is kind of dated. :lol: Thanks for sharing though. Pretty soon, it will be difficult to find images of those yester-years.


Integrated ticketing? But it already exists over there (for many years now) in the form of the national smart card/IC card they have there (they call it Touch N' Go???)


----------



## nazrey

http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/2/4/business/10672210&sec=business


----------



## nazrey

Hang Tuah Station, Ampang Line

Downtown in 90 Minutes by WordsManifest, on Flickr

Downtown in 90 Minutes by WordsManifest, on Flickr

Kelana Jaya Line








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandriach/6236478467/

Burn out Kuala Lumpur by mohamed zizo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

johan is said:


> *New KTM Komuter*


- RAIL commuters can expect better service by March once KTM Bhd rolls out 13 new six-car trains for its KTM Komuter service.
- The new SCS will serve these routes: Seremban-Rawang-Seremban, Batu Caves- Pelabuhan Klang-Batu Caves, Rawang-Tanjung Malim-Rawang, and Seremban-Sungai Gadut-Seremban.
- Shorter wait periods from the current 30 minutes to 15 minutes during peak hours.
- The new trains can accommodate 1,000 passengers per trip compared with 300 on existing trains.
- KTM Bhd president Dr Aminuddin Adnan believed the introduction of the 38 SCS by next year would boost the train commuter services industry. There are 25 trains currently in operation.
- Expect the intervals to go down to 10 minutes between each trip when we have 63 trains in operation by the end of June.

http://www.nst.com.my/local/general/38-train-boost-for-ktmb-1.24671#ixzz1hqUqhSrR









http://www.myrapid.com.my/rail/routes


----------



## TWK90

*LRT Extension alignment*

*Kelana Jaya line*

Station 1, 2 and 3









Station 3 and 4









Station 4 and 5









Station 5 and 6









Station 6 and 7









Station 7 and 8









Station 8 and 9









Station 9 and 10









Station 10 and 11










Station 11 and 12









Station 12 and 13 (final)









*Ampang line*


----------



## TWK90

*Station design*

*Kelana Jaya line extension*










*Ampang line extension*

Side platform









Island platform









*Sungai Buloh-Kajang line (first heavy capacity urban rail line in Kuala Lumpur)*


----------



## TWK90

*Construction progress update*

*LRT Extension*

Ampang line extension































































Kelana Jaya line extension


----------



## mkmoey13

*SPAD's master plan*

In November last year, SPAD came up with their masterplan for Klang Valley's public transport. Sungai Buloh Kajang Line is OK, MRT circle line seems ok, but there are other lines that they may have simply drawn without much thought. I got more comments here.


----------



## TWK90

*From ERL extension to KLIA2 public display at KL Sentral*

This is the information of the ERL extension to KLIA2, with proposed fare and design of the KLIA2 ERL station. It is an extension of current airport rail link from existing Kuala Lumpur International Airport terminal to future low cost carrier terminal which will be known as KLIA2.

The distance between KL Sentral (transport hub in Kuala Lumpur) and the KLIA 2 will be 59 km. It is scheduled to be completed in October 2012.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Ampang Line
> 
> Hang Tuah LRT Station  by Shockerz bugs, on Flickr





> Kelana Jaya Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5804725083/





nazrey said:


> A walk around old KL by yewenyi, on Flickr
> 
> Monorail by mikecogh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiyazuni/4573111787/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronireko/4493730177/
> 
> KL Monorail by suneelpervez, on Flickr


*LRT, monorail fully integrated*
By NICHOLAS CHENG 01 March 2012 | last updated at 02:11pm
http://www.nst.com.my/local/general/lrt-monorail-fully-integrated-1.53998#ixzz1ns8vKcxA










The MyRapidCard allows commuters to add value to the card 
at ticketing vending machines. Pic by Aizuddin Saad

KUALA LUMPUR: KUALA LUMPUR: LIGHT Rail Transit and monorail networks will begin operating today as full integrated stations, allowing commuters to use a single ticketing system when travelling between the two networks.

Prasarana Rail Division group director Khairani Mohamed said this was the second phase of Prasarana's Automatic Fare Collection (AFC) system.

"The LRT for the Ampang and Kelana Jaya lines, and KL Monorail will be fully integrated, starting today (yesterday). People can enjoy the convenience of changing lines within the integrated stations and exiting only at their final destination."

Khairani said the move will effectively upgrade the Hang Tuah and Titiwangsa stations as integrated platforms for the KL Monorail and Ampang LRT. 

Masjid Jamek will serve as the integrated station for the LRT lines between Ampang and Kelana Jaya.

While integration works for the Hang Tuah and Titiwangsa stations have been completed, Khairani said there would still be on-going construction work at both sites.

"These are purely renovation works," he said.

Launched in November last year, the first phase of the AFC integrated ticketing system successfully linked the Ampang and Kelana Jaya LRT lines with Masjid Jamek as the integrated station.

Under the AFC system, the old Stored Value Ticket (SVT) was rebranded as MyRapidCard.

MyRapidCard allows commuters to add value in the cards at ticketing vending machines (TVMs). Commuters can also purchase single journey tokens at the TVMs.

The new AFC system also allows the usage of Touch 'n Go cards to commute within its network.


----------



## TWK90

*RapidKL to officially launch its bus fleet tracking system*

*Source* : http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/2012/03/0...rapidkls-buses/




























*Key points*

- RapidKL has set up bus fleet tracking system for all of its 1,450 buses

- Fully operational by mid-April

- It will monitor bus drivers, as well as telling passengers when their next bus was going to arrive

- First phase, 59 LED panels will be installed

- The system is accurate even if the bus is in traffic congestion, because the GPS will calculate it

- GPS unit is installed inside each bus, hidden from view from passengers and driver

- The GPS unit is assisted by GPRS mobile connection, it can tell where exactly the bus was, as well as the name of bus driver and the speed of the bus

- Information would be sent to RapidKL bus control centre in Jalan Kelang Lama

- The control centre is manned by 9 persons, 18 hours a day


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR: Current lines as of March 2012*
*TOTAL: 278.6 km, 115 stations*
http://www.spad.gov.my/images/stories/urdp.pdf


nazrey said:


> *Kuala Lumpur *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Komuter - 157 km, 50 stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyKomuter (NEW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid KL LRT1 (Ampang Line) - 25km, 25 stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid KL LRT2 (Kelana Jaya Line) - 29km, 25 stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL Monorail - 8.6km, 11 stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERL - 57km, 5 stations


UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
*TOTAL: 87.84 km*
- MRT 1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang) 51km
- LRT Ampang line extension (Sri Petaling-Putra Heights) 17.7km
- LRT Kelana Jaya line extension (Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights) 17km
- ERL extension (KLIA-KLIA2) 2.14 km



nazrey said:


> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/2/4/business/10672210&sec=business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/images/uploads/2011/october2011/06/sgbuloh02.jpg
> http://thestar.com.my/archives/2011/7/9/central/m_02semantanstation.jpg
> 
> - Part of where the Sungai Buloh-Kajang line will run near Kota Damansara. — Picture by Choo Choy May
> - Work begins: The Semantan station marks the start of the 9.5km MRT underground route which would resurface at the Maluri Station.





> http://www.kliaekspres.com/erlsb/Portals/0/Images/KLIA2/ERLKLIA2Leaflet.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thestar.com.my/archives/editorspick/images/photo320120119165054.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT developer engages project delivery partner*
By FAZLEENA AZIZ Saturday March 3, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2012/3/3/central/10829636&sec=central










Under way: Construction progress for the Cochrane MRT Station.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The first six car set (SCS) train*
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.172572022805400.46195.142724092456860


*KTM Komuter to add 10 new trains this month*
Monday March 5, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/3/5/nation/10831173&sec=nation

PUTRAJAYA: Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) will be adding 10 new six-car train sets to its KTM Komuter line-up of train fleets this month.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha said the new trains would alleviate the congestion on-board the current trains, which were running beyond capacity.

He said the new trains would be able to transport 1,000 passengers at any one time.

The additional trains scheduled for the KTM Komuter service is in tandem with work to build over 6,000 new parking bays across 18 Light Rail Transit (LRT) and KTM Komuter stations in Klang Valley to better facilitate commuters with private vehicles.

He said this exercise would contribute to the Government’s aspiration to increase public transport ridership in the Klang Valley to 25% by the end of the year.

Kong also said his ministry was looking into providing incentives to passengers who use the KTM Komuter, particularly the handicapped, senior citizens and students to lighten their burden of transportation cost.

The initiatives to improve the commuter experience on the LRT and KTM Komuter services fall under the GTP’s Urban Public Transport NKRA, which aims to increase the ridership of public transport in the Klang Valley.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *LRT EXTENSION - GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
> - Ampang line extension (Sri Petaling - Putra Heights)
> - Kelana Jaya line extension (Kelana Jaya - Putra Heights)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lrtextension.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=186&Itemid=127&lang=en
> 
> *Construction progress update*
> Photos by TWK90
> Ampang line extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelana Jaya line extension


*LRT extension project begins in full force*
By CHOONG MEK ZHIN Tuesday March 6, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2012/3/6/central/10858695&sec=central









http://thestar.com.my/archives/2012/3/6/central/m_1crane.jpg

CONSTRUCTION works on the LRT Line Extension Project (LEP) that will serve an additional half a million commuters upon completion has started in full force with the lifting of the first set of segmental box girders (SBG) along the Kelana Jaya line yesterday.

The event was witnessed by asset and project owner Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (Prasarana), Department of Occupational Safety andHealth (DOSH), project consultant Opus Ace Vector and main contractors Trans Resources Corporation and Sunway Construction for the Kelana Jaya Line and Bina Puri Holdings and MRCB for the Ampang Line.

“This project began some two years ago and we had to overcome many challenges to arrive to this day.

“Among the problems we faced involved land acquisition, resident issues that dealt mostly with the alignment and other issus with the local authorities,” Prasarana group managing director Datuk Shahril Mokhtar said.

He said currently the progress of the project stands at 30% and contracts worth over RM4.5bil has already been awarded.

“The remaining four work packages that is worth RM2.5bil will be awarded in the next two months,” he added.

The four packages are for the Ampang line and supply of the Light Rail Vehicle, construction of Station 12, supply and management of the access card and the engineering procurement construction.

Shahril said the additional 10 stations on the Ampang Line and 12 stations on the Kelana Jaya line along 34.7km of elevated tracks will serve an additional half a million passengers daily in addition to the existing 300,000 that use the current two lines.

These tracks will be built on 14,692 SBGs, that weigh roughly 25 tonnes a piece, and placed on top of 1,270 columns.

In addition to the stations that will be built, an integrated station will be constructed at Putra Heights where the Ampang and Kelana Jaya Lines will meet as well as two provisional stations along the Ampang line.

Shahril said the project will provide some 8,000 to 10,000 job opportunities.

“The total project construction cost was RM7bil,” he added.

*The project is due to be completed by the end of 2014.*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KL monorail fleet expansion project to double passenger capacity*
> 16 January 2012 | last updated at 11:15pm By Nuradzimmah Daim
> http://www.nst.com.my/streets/centr...-project-to-double-passenger-capacity-1.32746
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The upgrading works on the KL monorail stations is 27 per cent completed.
> 
> Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd's media affairs manager Azhar Ghazali said the upgrading of Medan Tuanku, Imbi, and Raja Chulan stations, which is part of the fleet expansion project, commenced last September.
> 
> "Work at the Tun Sambathan, Maharajalela and KL Sentral stations started last November, while work on remaining five stations started in October last year.
> 
> "The stations need to be upgraded to cater for the four-car trains due to the increased ridership.
> 
> "Traffic and announcement signages including flagmen, blinkers and notices have been put in place to facilitate traffic flow and public safety," he said, adding that the upgrade works are expected to be completed in July next year.
> 
> On the design of the new monorail cars which was posted online by Transit (The Association For The Improvement Of Mass Transit) on its website, he said the matter is being looked into.
> 
> Transit posted pictures of the new four-car train in two different schemes -- blue and red, with green coloured passenger seats.
> 
> It was reported that the project would improve services by increasing the capacity of the trains and improve safety on station platforms.
> 
> Scomi Rail Bhd was awarded the RM494 million project for 12 new four-car trains.
> 
> *The first four trains are expected to start operations on Nov 15.*
> 
> The new trains will double the capacity of the KL monorail line to 6,400 passengers per hour per direction.
> 
> KL Monorail is currently using 12 two-car trains which can accommodate about 200 people per trip and has a daily ridership of 70,000.
> 
> The two-car trains are running at 35 per cent over capacity and the ridership is projected to increase.
> 
> The upgrade plan will include the installation of automated gates on the platform of the monorail stations which would only open when the train arrives.


*New generation of monorail trains by Scomi is of international standard*
By CHOONG MEK ZHIN Photo by FAIHAN GHANI Monday May 7, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2012/5/7/metrobiz/11225685&sec=metrobiz










THE RM494mil Kuala Lumpur Monorail fleet expansion project is right on track with the production of a new generation of four-car monorail trains already underway at Scomi Rail Bhd’s Engineering, Technology and Innovation centre in Rawang.

This expansion project is part of the Government Transformation Programme’s plan to improve public transportation.

...

*“We will be delivering the first two trains for the KL project by end of this year while the complete delivery will be done by the second quarter of next year,”* he said, adding that the factory is capable of producing 500 monorail cars a year.

He said that under the KL project tender, they have also undertaken the upgrading of all the stations, construction of a new depot and upgrading the electrical and mechanical systems.


----------



## nazrey

> *Contract Strukton for monorail vehicles in Kuala Lumpur *
> http://www.strukton.com/en-us/Recen...StruktonformonorailvehiclesinKualaLumpur.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UTRECHT, 16 December 2011 – Strukton Rolling Stock is to supply traction inverters for new Kuala Lumpur monorail vehicles. Strukton has won the contract for the inverters from monorail manufacturer Scomi Rail.
> 
> The existing KL Monorail line connects major sights in the centre of Kuala Lumpur. Its growing success leads to the need for new and modern vehicles with additional capacity. Strukton Rolling Stock will deliver 72 traction inverters for the 12 new monorail vehicles. These state-of-the art lightweight and powerful traction inverters will make the motor performance powerful and energy-saving.
> 
> Scomi Rail has been highly successful in the monorail market, which is rapidly expanding. Fast growing emerging cities are looking for alternatives for conventional metro systems. These alternatives should be cheaper and easier & faster to build. Scomi Rail has chosen Strukton as its new traction supplier due to its experience and track record with similar vehicles like the VAL metro trains. Strukton has a strong position in the field of powerful and lightweight inverters. The low weight of the inverters was a decisive factor for Scomi Rail to select the Strukton inverters. The inverters will deliver up to 220 kW each at a weight of less than 120 kg.
> 
> The deliveries will commence at the end of February 2012. Strukton Rolling Stock and Scomi Rail look forward to a lasting and successful relationship.











http://thestar.com.my/archives/2012/5/7/metrobiz/metd_my_0705_pg32_a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Kelana Jaya Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5804725083/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/102602707614860674221/albums/5561681046222048065?banner=pwa


*Rail passenger traffic increases by 22.3%*
Tuesday May 15, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...89027&sec=nation#13371015870331&if_height=522

KUALA LUMPUR: The passenger traffic on the RapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya line has increased by about a quarter last year compared with the previous year, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha.

He said that since the 35 sets of new four-car trains came into operation early last year, passenger traffic had increased by 22.3%.

“The number of passengers have gone up due to this capacity increase initiative,” he said at the Second Annual Modern Railways conference here yesterday.

The number of passengers from 6am to 9am increased from 433,544 in 2010 to 530,037 in 2011.

*Kong said a new four-car train set was expected to be in operation by year-end on the KL Monorail while 38 sets of six-car trains for the Komuter system were expected to be in operation in stages by September.*

“Under the National Key Result Areas, the ministry has planned 11 initiatives for four main categories of public transportation – bus services, rail services, integration of systems and network for the Klang Valley – to increase public transport use to 25% by next year,” he added.



> KL Monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2012/5/7/metrobiz/11225685&sec=metrobiz





> MyKomuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thestar.com.my/archives/2012/3/7/nation/train.jpg


----------



## nazrey

>


3 lines separate junction @ Bangsar before heading to KL Sentral railway hub station
- Kelana Jaya Line 
- 2 Commuter Lines (Port Klang-Batu Caves, Tg Malim-Sg Gadut)
- Airport Express Rail Link (ERL)

Kuala Lumpur Night View by naza1715, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: BRT*


TWK90 said:


> *Photo by Ganz (Lowyat.Net)*


----------



## nazrey

*Najib launches country’s first bus rapid transit project*
By RAZAK AHMAD Published: Saturday June 9, 2012 MYT 5:44:00 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/6/9/nation/20120609180057&sec=nation

SUBANG JAYA: The Government's efforts to further improve public transportation received another boost with the launch of the country's first bus rapid transit (BRT) project by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak Saturday. 

The BRT comprises of buses traveling either on a network of dedicated bus lanes or on purpose-built elevated lanes, complementing the My Rapid Transit (MRT)currently under construction in the Klang Valley. 

Speaking at the inauguration of the project, Najib said the government and related authorities would continue to find viable solutions to address the Klang Valley's traffic congestion. 

“The usage of public transport is still low at 17 percent and our target is to push it up to 40 percent by 2020. This will help us achieve the target and we hope that with this project, the urban transport landscape in this country will be something we can be proud of,” said Najib.

The first BRT service, expected to start in the second quarter of 2013, will allow the 500,000 residents in Bandar Sunway and Subang to connect more easily to existing light-rail transit (LRT) systems which currently does not serve their neighbourhoods.

The BRT-Sunway line, covering over 6km via 7stations, will connect Bandar Sunway and Subang commuters with the Kelana Jaya LRT Extension Line at USJ6 and with the KTMB Setia Jaya station near the Federal highway. 

The BRT initiative is part of the Government Transformation Programme (GTP) Urban Public Transport National Key Result Area (NKRA), which aims to encourage higher public transport ridership. The project is being built under a Public-Private Partnership (PPP) between the Government owned Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad and Sunway Berhad. Prasarana chairman Tan Sri Ismail said the total cost of the project was still being worked out and that the public would be invited to provide feedback on the proposed alignment of the BRT route once it was ready.

Land Public Transport Commission Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar said the Sunway line was the first of 12 BRT lines proposed for the Klang Valley.


----------



## nazrey

>


MRT Underground Station
http://www.mymrt-underground.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

Trains enter/leave the tunnel section from/to the elevated section @ Semantan North portal
http://www.facebook.com/pages/MyMRT-Underground/302329119846661












>


----------



## nazrey

> *The Global AirRail Awards 2012 with RE:SYSTEMS*
> http://www.airrailawards.com/GARA2012/Winners.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winners of The Global AirRail Awards 2012 with RE:SYSTEMS have been revealed at the ceremony in Stockholm on 24th May 2012.
> 
> Global AirRail Awards is the first ever international awards ceremony dedicated to the air-rail market to recognise the best practice in intermodal travel around the world.
> 
> *Supporting organisation:*
> http://www.aci-europe.org/


*North Star AirRail Link of the Year *
*Express Rail Link*










ERL achieved a bumper year in 2011, with its highest ever total ridership (4.82 m), revenue and operating profit in its 10-year history. 

There were improvements to the train services, with visible changes such as added scheduled trips in the early hours for customers of the Low Cost Carrier Terminal, new seats and carpets, and free high speed WiFi broadband onboard, as well as unseen improvements like the major overhaul of all trains.

Customers also benefited with value packages for the leisure market, and value-added offers with KLIA’s largest retailer for every ticket purchased. In the area of improvements in ticketing, the acceptance of Malaysia’s most widespread contactless card at the access gates meant better inter-operability with all other rail networks in Kuala Lumpur, as well as the largest network of intra city buses.

Awareness of the services in the local market was enhanced with several media events, with the largest being the movement of the Prime Minister of Malaysia, and the entire Cabinet onboard of the KLIA Ekspres train, during the lead up to the National Day celebration.








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4286398309_c810f230d3_b.jpg

KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr

*AccesRail Integrated AirRail Partnership of the Year *
*AIRail - High Speed Train connecting Cologne and Frankfurt *
AIRail is a branded service offered by Lufthansa in cooperation with Deutsche Bahn.

Intercity Express by Andra MB, on Flickr

*Environmental Commitment *
*Flytoget *
Flytoget has through its work on the reporting of social responsibility chosen to continue basing its reports on the Global Reporting Initiative (GRI), which was adopted for the first time in 2009. Flytoget continued these efforts in 2010, as a result of which the company was lifted from application level C to B.

BM 71 - Airport Expresstrain by Tom McNikon, on Flickr

*Project of the Year*
*Thames Hub - An Integrated Vision for Britain*
If the population in Britain grows to 70 million by 2033 as predicted, then investment in transport and energy infrastructure is imperative. This does not just involve increasing capacity, it is about planning the agenda for economic growth, looking at international trade networks and how our aviation and cargo hubs connect to the world.









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...rport-design-Lord-Norman-Foster-unveiled.html

http://www.dexigner.com/news/24129

*Customer Service Excellence*
*Hong Kong Airport Express Line *
Since its opening in 1998, AEL has been providing premium air rail service for its passengers. The Company continues to listen to our customers through comprehensive channels in order to further improve the distinguished AEL service ‐ provision of 24‐hour advance In‐town‐Check‐in service, free porter and shuttle bus services at 2 AEL stations; introduction of full Wi‐Fi coverage and infotainment onboard and at stations in January 2009; refurbishments of all AEL train interiors in mid 2009; replacement of magnetic tickets with multi‐propose smart tickets in April 2010; introduction of enhanced passenger information during service interruptions in November 2010; headway intervals reduced from 12 minutes to 10 minutes in January 2012.

Airport Express Train by Enoch Ming, on Flickr

*Marketing Campaign of the Year*
*Gatwick Express *
In 2011 GEX not only had to deliver against tough business targets and outperform the market in terms of its traveller volume growth, it also needed to future proof against upcoming changes to the service by driving travellers to book online.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonf45sphotos/6129504677/

*Innovation of the Year 
Global Ultra PRT *
PRT provides a non-stop, on-demand service to passengers. There are many avenues of revenue generation and growth. The OpEx of Heathrow pod is effectively covered by the increase in car park fee, plus the savings made by the bus service and revenue generated by sponsorship all proves the feasibility of such a system. The operational cost will not grow with the next phase of expansion, which will further provide better economies of scale.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6213778161/

*Supplier of the Year 
Bombardier Transportation UK Ltd*
In April 2009, Bombardier won the contract to supply NXEA on the Stansted Express route with the most technologically advanced trains on the UK network. The first train was required to be delivered in March 2011, a very short time


378149, Highbury & Islington by hpulling, on Flickr​


----------



## nazrey

> KLIA Transit by Farid Iqbal, on Flickr


*ERL wins top air-rail award*
Published: 2012/06/11
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/ERLREC/Article/

EXPRESS Rail Link, the high-speed railway line between Kuala Lumpur and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport in Sepang, has been named "North Star Air-Rail Link of the Year" at the Global AirRail Awards 2012 in Stockholm, Sweden.

Organised by Britain-based airrail NEWS, it is an international awards ceremony dedicated to the air-rail market as part of its programme to promote rail connections with airports and to recognise best practices.

* There are almost 200 train services to more than 140 airports worldwide, with 22 of them being dedicated air-rail links.

ERL chief executive officer Noormah Mohd Noor picked up the awards at the ceremony held during the international conference "The Future of Air-Rail - Innovations 2012" on May 24.*

Milda Manomaityte, editor-in-chief of airrail NEWS and co-host of the awards, said: "To stay ahead in the competition with other transport modes, airport rail links have to constantly improve their service via new technologies, customer service and marketing.

"The judges looked for excellence in, among other things: service to customers, revenue growth and performance improvements, development and introduction of new services and products, safety and security achievements, and examples of integrations with other transport modes."

Some of the judges said the KLIA Ekspres had worked on all fronts in order to increase awareness and adapt the offer to the more "price wary" segment. 

"KLIA Ekspres provides excellent customer service and is continuing to innovate and introduce new products and its range of targeted initiatives to improve services on the KLIA Ekspres is impressive for both the benefits that they bring to customers but also the excellent results for the business in a competitive environment," ERL said in a statement.

Meanwhile, E-MAS became the first railway company in Malaysia to receive the ISO14001:2004 certification for Environmental Management System, which was awarded by Sirim on May 25. 

The certification is an important achievement as it further supports ERL's "Go Green" commitment.

These important milestones are being achieved as the company enters its 10th year of operations this year. In about a month's time, ERL would have carried its 40 millionth passenger.

A special promotion to commemorate the 10th anniversary is running from now until August 31. 

Customers who buy the KLIA Ekspres Adult Return Trip ticket during the campaign period from this month until August will get a Malaysia Airports Niaga shopping promotional discount voucher worth RM10 for use at selected outlets at KLIA.

At the same time, they will also get a RM5 rebate voucher for taxi or parking at KL Sentral.


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68504368


ERL Extension









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68504481








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68611687








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68611670


----------



## nazrey

ERL


----------



## nazrey

Platform expansion @ KL Sentral Station

Kuala lumpur wide angle ! by farhanstories, on Flickr



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhuttinga/4639752961/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Construction progress update*
> Photos by TWK90
> Ampang line extension











http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

*RM160b to lift rail transport*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2012/06/21
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...120621001750/Article/index_html#ixzz1yNwmCvI2










Malaysia's railway industry will pump up to RM160 billion in total investment between now and 2020 to develop the rail infrastructure, said the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) yesterday. 

“The government has invested more than RM50 billion in rail transport since the 1990s. Investment for future rail projects is estimated to reach RM160 billion by 2020,” said SPAD chairman Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar.

The industry generated more than RM1.7 billion in revenue and employed some 9,500 people in 2010, with that numbers set to increase, he told stakeholders yesterday at the Future Rail 2030: National Rail Industry Development Roadmap briefing.

The government’s aspiration to improve land public transport is reflected in the National Key Result Area and National Key Economic Areas.

*SPAD is currently undertaking a series of studies under the Urban Rail Development Plan. Among them are the KL Monorail extension plan from Jalan Tun Sambanthan in Brickfields to Happy Garden in Old Klang Road; MRT 2 circle line from Sentul Timur to Ampang; MRT 3 north-south line from Selayang to Putrajaya; and the KTMB freight relieved line from Subang to Port Klang. *

SPAD has also started a feasibility study on a high-speed rail project linking Kuala Lumpur and Singapore. Syed Hamid said the study was expected to be completed by year-end.

According to the Malaysian Industry-Government Group for High Technology (MIGHT) website, there are several issues and challenges hampering the development of the local rail industry, including policy and regulation, economy, human capital, technology, lack of investment and environment.

The National Rail Industry Development Roadmap will map out details like reducing foreign dependency, improving greener transportation, capability and capacity, creating new business opportunities for the locals and capturing a bigger share of the US$218 billion (RM690 billion) global rail market.

The initiative for the roadmap started as a foresight programme by MIGHT early last year. 

"Today is basically the last engagement with the stakeholders. We hope to finalise the roadmap by August," said MIGHT director of myForesight, Rushdi Abdul Rahim.

The stakeholders are SPAD, MIGHT, Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd and 60 local railway experts like Scomi Group, Skypark Line, CMC Engineering, SMH Rail and Global Rail. 

Bombardier, Thales and Colas also attended the briefing.

Rushdi said the roadmap would take into account the expected RM160 billion investment but the focus would be on developing local expertise, supporting small- and medium-sized enterprises and creating jobs.

"There will be a RM50 billion expenditure on the MY Rapid Transit project and as we do not want to rely on outside expertise, we must develop local talent," he said. 

* Rushdi also said the high-speed rail project was not part of the RM160 billion total investment.*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> http://www.mymrt-underground.com.my/index.php/component/content/article?id=7


*Pre-construction works for MRT to begin in Bukit Bintang*
Updated: Friday June 29, 2012 MYT 8:39:50 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...4624&sec=nation#134099930604048&if_height=202

KUALA LUMPUR: A one-month temporary traffic management plan will be implemented in Jalan Bukit Bintang, here, from Monday to facilitate pre-construction works for the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) project.

In a statement on Friday, MRT Corporation Sdn Bhd said works at the location would include utility piloting which required night closure of one lane along Jalan Bukit Bintang between 11pm and 5am daily, except on weekends and public holidays.

"Piloting works will also be carried out at the pavement for a distance of 150m along Jalan Bukit Bintang," it said.

Safety barriers, hoardings and traffic cones will be installed at the work site to ensure road users and pedestrians are pre-warned of ongoing works.

The MRT project is part of the government's master plan to upgrade and integrate Klang Valley's public transportation system.

Upon completion of the entire MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang line in 2017, the new MRT Bukit Bintang Central station will integrate with the existing Bukit Bintang Monorail station where passengers can switch from the monorail to the MRT and vice versa. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

Some entrance to KLCC underground LRT station

After Work by ~AaronLam~, on Flickr

LRT station KLCC by wuzanru, on Flickr

LRT station KLCC by wuzanru, on Flickr

IMG_0721 by FunkmasterC, on Flickr

apa sudah jadi nih?? by Sham Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## KNR

the design for LRT ampang extension is more likely dubai metro.


----------



## nazrey

*Seremban Depot - Major Elements for EMU Depot*



boxxy said:


> REALLY HUGE IMAGES CONCERNING THE NEW SEREMBAN DEPOT
> http://www.rac.gov.my


----------



## nazrey

KJ Line

DSCN1614 by Royston Rascals, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

New commuter system









http://mygallery.malayarailway.com/Testing-Seremban-td3687140.html








http://mygallery.malayarailway.com/92-Class-SCS-01-td3574894.html








http://mygallery.malayarailway.com/Testing-Seremban-td3687344.html


----------



## CxIxMaN

*Sungai Buloh - Kajang MRT route*

http://www.sjecho.com.my/Images/Advertisements/98166LRT4.jpg









Very good video presentation. very informative.
















*Stations*


nazrey said:


> Kajang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maluri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leisure Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasar Rakyat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station Bukit Bintang Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasar Seni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL Sentral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Damansara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sg Buloh


----------



## CxIxMaN

http://www.ahmadhumaizi.com/umum/laluan-mrt-sungai-buloh-kajang-terkini-diumumkan-oleh-pm/


----------



## TWK90

Siemens has been picked as the rolling stock manufacturer for Kuala Lumpur's first high capacity metro line.

http://www.mymrt.com.my/upload/releases/MRT Corp awards RM3.474 bil worth of contracts.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*Siemens group wins 2 MRT jobs, tender prices RM1.78b*
By Joseph Chin Published: Friday September 14, 2012 MYT 6:02:00 PM
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...1&sec=business#1347647894754103&if_height=202

KUALA LUMPUR: Mass Rapid Transit Corporation awarded five work packages for the Sungai Buloh-Kajang (SBK) MRT Line totaling RM3.474bil, of which two contracts with a total tender price of RM1.783bil was secured by two Siemens AG-led consortia.

The work packages were announced on Friday following the conclusion of the One Stop Procurement Committee (OSPC) meeting chaired by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Najib Tun Razak in Putrajaya.

The work packages were for the viaduct Package V8; electric trains; signaling and train control system; power supply and distribution; and depot equipment and maintenance vehicles.

The other companies also awarded contracts were government-linked company UEM Construction Sdn Bhd, Bombadier (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd and Meidensha Corporation.

*The first contract with a tender price of RM1.365bil for the electric trains was awarded to Siemens AG-Siemens (M) Sdn bhd-SMH Rail Sdn Bhd consortium.*

The second contract for the depot equipment and maintenance equipment, with a tender price of RM418mil, was awarded to Siemens AG-Siemens (M) Sdn Bhd-Hisniaga Sdn Bhd consortium.

MRT Corp said package V8, comprising of the construction of the viaduct guideway from Taman Mesra to Kajang, was awarded to the UEM Construction. The tender price was RM951mil.

Meidensha secured the power supply and distribution package with its tender price of RM459mil; while the signaling and train control system contract was awarded to Bombadier whose tender price was RM281mil.



nazrey said:


>





nazrey said:


> The modern and distinctive vehicle design by the internationally award-winning Siemens partner DesignworksUSA, a subsidiary of the BMW Group
> More infos: http://www.mobility.siemens.com/mob...ro.aspx#Inspiro – Extraordinary and efficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.siemens.com/press/en/events/2011/industry/mobility/2011-02-uitp.php





TWK90 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://metromen.livejournal.com/31154.html






























> http://www.rzd-partner.com/comments/2012/07/11/378833-print.html


----------



## nazrey

> 1995-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cheme.utm.my/pseasia2013/index.php/getting-there.html


2014 (LRT1 & 2 Extension)









http://bsgc2010.um.edu.my/images/map/klang_valley_integrated_rail_map.jpg

2017 (MRT Sg Buloh - Kajang)









http://www.sjecho.com.my/Images/Advertisements/98166LRT4.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*GO KL (New Kuala Lumpur City Bus)*
http://www.facebook.com/goklcitybus/photos



>


----------



## nazrey

*Upgrades for public transport*
Monday September 10, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...68&sec=nation#13475155764954549&if_height=202

*KUALA LUMPUR: The Government Transformation Programme (GTP) Roadmap 2.0 is set to bring more changes via the Improving Urban Public Transport (UPT) National Key Results Area (NKRA) for Klang Valley commuters.*

Three key initiatives will be put in place to further improve bus services in Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley.

One of the initiatives is the enhancement of the Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley Stage Bus Network.

Many bus operators in the Central Business District (CBD) are operating overlapping routes which not only cause congestion but also creates competition.

As a solution, an upgraded bus network is in the works.

This network will be based on a rationalisation of the number of operators per route and the requirement that all stage buses will stop at dedicated Inter Urban Transport Terminals (IUTTs).

*A dedicated city bus service, GO-KL, has been introduced on 31 August this year to operate within CBD to improve the last mile journey for commuters.*

*The Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) will be a continued effort from the first phase of GTP with the introduction of three additional BRT corridors which are KL –Taman Melawati, KL- Ampang and KL – Puchong under the GTP Roadmap 2.0.*

There will also be improvements to the bus stops with a labelling and indexing exercise to be carried out to create a minimum standard of bus stops.

This will be done through the building of new or upgrading of existing bus stops.

The next area of concentration is the rail services based on its high traffic.

There are also three major initiatives under the GTP Roadmap 2.0 for the Klang Valley.

*The KTM Komuter service will be further enhanced after the NKRA lab zeroed in on several areas for improvements such as track rehabilitation, power upgrade of KTMB’s networks, and upgrade of the communication and electrification systems.*

The extension of the *Kelana Jaya and Ampang Light Railway Transit (LRT)* Lines will benefit more commuters with new locations being linked.

The extension projects are expected to be completed in 2014.

The upgrade will see the morning peak daily capacities of both lines increased by 100,000 commuters.

*There will be an expansion to the KL Monorail fleet with the addition of 12 sets of new four-car trains.*

The new trains will double its passenger capacity while also reduce the bottleneck at several stations such as Hang Tuah and KL Sentral.

By the end of November this year, two sets of the new trains will be in service.

Another area identified for improvement is the taxi service with the UPT NKRA lab identifying a primary gap in the current business environment and the lack of enforcement and monitoring of the industry.

Based on these findings, two key initiatives have been proposed to bring about change:

*Centralised Taxi Service System – this initiative will enhance enforcement and monitoring capabilities of industry regulators and taxi operators. Inspired by international best practices, the end-to-end process will cover from guidelines to the penalty system to an effective public communications plan.*

*New Taxi Business Model – the new model is to ensure taxi drivers take home higher earnings by reducing operating costs which is considered a key problem to their livelihood.*

Dialogues with taxi drivers during the lab session found that financing the vehicle and maintaining the vehicle were considered the two highest cost factors for the drivers.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Airport Rail Link Extension (KLIA-KLIA2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://aboutairportplanning.blogspot.nl/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68611670


*Airport Rail Link Extension (KLIA-KLIA2)*


tunomura said:


> Pics credit to Nicholas Lim


----------



## sc4

We're getting the Siemens Inspiro driverless trains....



TWK90 said:


> Official Siemens press release in English.
> 
> http://www.siemens.com/press/en/pre.../2012/infrastructure-cities/ic20121017010.htm
> 
> *Siemens wins major order in Kuala Lumpur for driverless metro trains and depots*
> Berlin, Germany, 2012-Oct-17
> 
> Siemens is supplying the Malaysian capital Kuala Lumpur with 58 driverless metro trains. The customer Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) has also ordered the complete equipment for two new depots. The total value of the consortium agreement is some 450 million euros, with Siemens accounting for some 260 million euros.
> 
> "We have been able to win through in the extremely tough Asian market with our new Metro Inspiro. This is clear evidence of the competitiveness of Siemens in the urban transportation business," commented Jochen Eickholt, CEO of the Siemens Rail Systems Division.
> 
> The Inspiro trains from Siemens are to be deployed on Kuala Lumpur's new MRT line which will connect the suburbs of Sungai Buloh in the north west and Kajang in the south east with Kuala Lumpur (SBK Line) from December 2016. The SBK Line is the first part of a comprehensive infrastructure plan to reduce the traffic congestion and environmental pollution in the Kuala Lumpur metropolitan area. MRT Corp is a private corporation fully owned by the Minister of Finance Inc, and will act as owner and developer of the MRT line.


----------



## sc4

Thursday October 18, 2012

Siemens bags US$590mil KL train contract 


FRANKFURT: German engineering giant Siemens it has won a major contract to supply driverless metro trains to the Malaysian capital of Kuala Lumpur.

Siemens said that in a partnership with an unnamed local company, it had won an order for 58 four-car trains, as well as the complete equipment for two new depots.

The total value of the agreement was some 450 million euros (US$590mil), with Siemens' share worth some 260 million euros, the statement said. - AFP

More: http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story...9&sec=business


----------



## sc4

Published: Thursday October 18, 2012 MYT 2:20:00 PM

MRT to award remaining 38 contracts worth RM2b by year-end


PETALING JAYA: Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) expects to award the remaining 38 contracts worth about RM2bil, by year-end.

Director of Strategic Communications and Public Relations, Amir Mahmood Razak said 47 of the 85 packages worth over RM20bil had been awarded, with 47% of the projects going to Bumiputera contractors.

"The balance of the projects are so big, including some system packages," he told a media briefing on the V2 MRT Viaduct Works from Kota Damansara to Dataran Sunway, on Thursday.

When asked about the MRT lines two and three, Amir said the group had yet to be informed of its progress by the government.

"They are still undertaking the feasibility study. I think the plan is to announce the lines at least by the first half of next year.

"If the new lines are to be announced by then, we will be able to award some of the new contracts by end-2013. That would be a fair estimate," he added. - Bernama 

More: http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story...3&sec=business


----------



## TWK90

*LRT line extension project update (14/10/2012)*

Map (by me), of the scope of the LRT line extension project, which consists of the extension of the two existing lines:










1. Kelana Jaya line (from Kelana Jaya to Putra Heights) 

2. Ampang line (from Sri Petaling to Putra Heights)

*Kelana Jaya line*
































































*Ampang line*


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur Night Panorama by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> MRT Underground Station
> http://www.mymrt-underground.com.my/





nazrey said:


> *Merdeka MRT Underground Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work is in progress at the site of the Merdeka Station in Jalan Hang Jebat.
> http://www.nst.com.my/streets/central/mrt-project-on-track-1.118531


Merdeka station


----------



## nazrey

> http://media1.malaysiakini.com/339/66d7a6f927b52e5380343c2dee3917d0.gif


*PUTRA HEIGHTS INTEGRATED STATION*
http://nry.com.my/transportation8.html
Located at Putra Heights, Subang Jaya, the station serves as a final terminal for the Ampang and Kelana Jaya LRT Line. Integrated with this station building are amenities, such as public transportation and elevated car park facility.


----------



## nazrey

lio415 said:


> *Tenders for Line 2, Line 3 may be called by end-2013*
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/MRT188/Article/#ixzz29hU0JSEZ
> 
> KOTA DAMANSARA: Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) expects to call tenders for the Klang Valley MY Rapid Transit (MRT) Line 2 (Circle Line) and Line 3 packages by the end of 2013.
> 
> MRT Corp strategic communications director Amir Mahmood Razak said firms that previously won contracts for Line 1 from Sungai Buloh to Kajang can bid for the packages.
> 
> "If the contractors have been pre-qualified for Line 1, they should have no problems bidding for Line 2 and 3," Amir said yesterday after announcing the start of the viaduct work package by Gadang Engineering (M) Sdn Bhd.
> 
> The MRT Line 2 and 3 are currently under final planning and evaluation.
> 
> Amir said the government will announce the alignment and station locations in the first half of next year, after which, there would be three months of public display for feedbacks.
> 
> "We are not sure how much it would cost to build Line 2 and 3. We will have an idea once we know where the alignments run, the geographic's of it and the number of stations required," Amir said.
> 
> "The government is still conducting studies. If the new lines are announced by early next year, we will be able to award some of the contracts by end-2013. That would be a fair estimate," Amir said.
> 
> The MRT project comprising Line 1, 2 and 3 fall under the Greater KL/Klang Valley Land Public Transport Master Plan.
> 
> While Line 1, which runs 51km, will be operational by 2017; Line 2 and 3 are expected to be completed by 2020. Together, the three will extend the MRT network track to 150km, serving an estimated of 10 million people in Greater Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Based on the master plan, *Line 2 would cater for orbital movements in Kuala Lumpur, covering hotspots at KLCC, Jalan Bukit Bintang, Tun Razak Exchange (TRE) and KL Metropolis at Jalan Duta*.
> 
> *Line 3 would cover areas between Kota Damansara and Cheras, including Sungai Buloh, Kepong, Selayang, Kampung Baru and TRE.*
> 
> Meanwhile, Gadang Engineering is expected to complete the viaduct work package, involving 5.14km of alignment works from Taman Industri Sungai Buloh to Dataran Sunway, by February 2016.
> 
> The company was awarded the job worth RM863.4 million in June. The contract includes building three MRT stations.


*Two more lines for Klang Valley MRT*
Published: 2012/11/22
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/rahimway/Article/#ixzz2CtqmSqRc










KUALA LUMPUR: At least two more lines are being planned to complement the Sungai Buloh-Kajang mass rapid transit (MRT) system in the Klang Valley.

Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Abd Rahim Bakri said the government is currently identifying the possible routes for the two lines.

"This (Sungai Buloh-Kajang MRT) is only the beginning as two more lines are being identified and planned for future development," he said in his keynote address presented during the Malaysian Railways and MRT conference 2012, orga-nised by the Asian Strategy and Leadership Institute (Asli) here yesterday.

Noting that one of the key objectives of the National Key Result Areas-UTP (NKRA-UPT) of the Government Transformation Programme (GTP) is to increase the existing urban rail capacity, he said there is an urgent need to expand the coverage of population living within an accessible distance of an efficient rail system in the Klang Valley in light of its growing population.

"Kuala Lumpur is growing too fast. Greater KL will have at least six million population. Thus it requires an efficient public transport system, otherwise you will have congestion problems," he said.

In this regard, Abd Rahim said the aspiration to achieve a 50 per cent modal share of public transport by 2020 has to be supported by an increase in coverage and capacity of urban rail transport.

"The extension of light rail transit lines and the MRT are some of the projects identified to provide for this aspiration.

"The initial MRT line, which is currently being constructed, will span 57km with 35 stations connecting several townships beginning with Sungai Buloh and terminating at Kajang.

"It is estimated to carry up to 400,000 riders daily," he said.


----------



## nazrey

> Variable Density TBM


*First tunnel boring machine for MRT ready*
Published: 2012/11/23
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20121123142509/Article/index_html

SCHWANAU (Germany): The first Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) for the My Rapid Transit (MRT) Sungai-Buloh-Kajang project is now ready for delivery to Malaysia. 

The TBM, expected to be put to work in May next year, has passed the Factory Acceptance Test (FAT), conducted by engineers from Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) and MMC-Gamuda KVMRT (T) Sdn Bhd. 

Also involved was the manufacturer of the TBM, Herrenknecht AG, based here in South Germany. 

The TBM which took nine months to be put together, will be dismantled and prepared for shipping to Malaysia, said MRT Corp Strategic Communications and Public Relations Director, Amir Mahmood Razak at the ceremony for the FAT completion here today. 

The pioneer machine will undertake tunneling works from the Cochrane, Kampung Pandan area to Pasar Rakyat in Kuala Lumpur under the MRT project. 

*It is one of ten such machines worth RM450 million to be used for boring a 9.5 kilometre underground tunnel between Jalan Semantan and Taman Maluri, covering seven underground stations. *

The TBM FAT ceremony today was formalised by Herrenknecht AG's owner and founder, Dr Martin Herrenknecht and Amir Mahmood. 

Amir said the MRT project which is expected to be completed in 2017 covers 51 kilometres from Sungai Buloh to Kajang with 31 stations and the underground route with seven. 

Six of the 10 TBM are Variable Density TBM and the rest Earth Pressure Balance machines. 

The six machines were specially designed to overcome the Klang Valley geology which comprises largely of karst and the Kenny Hill Formation. 

MMC-Gamuda KVMRT Project Director Satpal S Bhogal said from the SMART tunnel project experience, it was found that the TBM had difficulty overcoming the problem of deep depressions and the spray from the mud produced while tunnelling. 

"The Variable Density TBM can control the mud produced and as such overcome the problem previously faced when tunnelling in the karst areas," he told reporters. 

Bhogal said once the underground tunnelling works is completed, the TBM will be either used for other projects or dismantled. 

The MRT project, part of the Economic Transformation Programme (ETP) is a government venture through MRT Corp, which is 100 per cent-owned by the Ministry of Finance Inc. 

MMC Gamuda KVMRT was given the vote of confidence to design and undertake the underground works for the MRT based on experience and tunnelling expertise. -- BERNAMA



> KL Sentral Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasar Seni Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merdeka Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukit Bintang Central Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasar Rakyat Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cochrane Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maluri Station


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> COCHRANE STATION AND LAUNCH SHAFT











http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar13/u_19f.jpg


----------



## TWK90

Installation of platform screen doors on the monorail line.










The installation of the platform screen doors will facilitate the introduction of new longer 4 car monorail sets. Existing set is 2 car long.

Currently, the monorail line (8.6 km long) serves 65,000 passengers a day. With the introduction of new, longer trains, it can serve up to 130,000 to 140,000 passengers a day.


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: 9 Lines
as of April 2013









http://www.spad.gov.my/sites/default/files/peta-transit-lembah-klang.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL LRT: Kelana Jaya - Port Klang Line (LRT3)


TWK90 said:


> http://www.spad.gov.my/en/projects/pub-tra...ang-valley.html


*Shah Alam LRT link in pipeline*
SHAREN KAURPublished: 2013/04/24
http://www.btimes.com.my/articles/20130424011606/pix_middle










RM5B-RM6B PLAN: Prasarana is expected to call for tenders next year

THE government may build a third light rail transit (LRT) line from Kelana Jaya to Port Klang, believed to be costing RM5 billion to RM6 billion.

*Dubbed the Shah Alam LRT line, Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (Prasarana) is expected to call for tenders for the project next year, after a proper due diligence to be undertaken by the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) is completed.*

Prasarana is a wholly-owned government company established by the Finance Ministry and the operator and asset owner of LRT lines.

SPAD chief development officer Azmi Abdul Aziz confirmed that the new Shah Alam LRT line is on the drawing board and that it will span 20km to 30km.

He, however, declined to comment on the estimated development cost.

Azmi said it will be an open tender and companies with existing contracts for the Kelana Jaya and Ampang LRT line extension projects will be allowed to bid.

"It is no more like before where companies that had won LRT jobs couldn't bid for the same development. As long as the companies are qualified and have met the necessary funding and technical requirements, they can bid," he said.

"This is totally a new line and very important for the public. Shah Alam is becoming densely populated, with new townships coming up. 

*"The new line would allow people from Port Klang and Shah Alam to come to the city without hassle. It will complement the existing Kelana Jaya and Ampang LRT lines," he added.*

It is learnt that the Shah Alam line will start from the LRT station in Kelana Jaya, head towards the Shah Alam stadium and pass through Klang, before stopping in Port Klang.

In Port Klang, the LRT line will also be linked to the KTM commuter station to serve the growing population.

Malaysia is currently extending the existing Ampang and Kelana Jaya LRT lines under a RM7 billion plan. 

The two extensions involve a total of 34km and Prasarana have awarded almost all of the contracts for the jobs.


----------



## lkstrknb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZblcA8Z8HA8

Hi, I just finished my video of the KL Monorail system. I had a blast riding it, and exploring Kuala Lumpur scoping out good places to view the monorail. I also had a great time riding the other trains in KL, going to the Batu Caves, Genting Highlands, Maleka, and Penang (Georgetown). I rode the train from Singapore all the way up to Bangkok as part of my holiday.

Please have a look at my video!

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## TWK90

lkstrknb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZblcA8Z8HA8
> 
> Hi, I just finished my video of the KL Monorail system. I had a blast riding it, and exploring Kuala Lumpur scoping out good places to view the monorail. I also had a great time riding the other trains in KL, going to the Batu Caves, Genting Highlands, Maleka, and Penang (Georgetown). I rode the train from Singapore all the way up to Bangkok as part of my holiday.
> 
> Please have a look at my video!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Luke


Thanks and I like your video  No doubt, for this year, the monorail line is being upgraded. Hopefully you will like it if and when you return to Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## TWK90

*The Sungai Buloh-Kajang MRT line construction update*










*1 Utama (27/4/2013)*

- Ongoing piling works for the elevated line



















*Bukit Bintang (28/4/2013)*

- Construction of diaphragm wall of the underground station box is underway


----------



## lkstrknb

nazrey said:


> KL Monorail shuttle bus


Why is there a Monorail shuttle bus? Is this for if they have to shut down a portion of the monorail (i.e. installing the platform screen doors)? Are these busses used on a daily basis to transport passengers to/from monorail stations?

This is at the Titiwangsa Station, the northern end of the line, right?

Thanks for any insight.

Luke


----------



## TWK90

lkstrknb said:


> Why is there a Monorail shuttle bus? Is this for if they have to shut down a portion of the monorail (i.e. installing the platform screen doors)? Are these busses used on a daily basis to transport passengers to/from monorail stations?
> 
> This is at the Titiwangsa Station, the northern end of the line, right?
> 
> Thanks for any insight.
> 
> Luke


That photo is very old. The photo was taken at KL Sentral (notice that there was no Nu Sentral complex which currently stand between the KL Sentral building and monorail station. 

Those buses were meant to serve as feeder bus for monorail line, back then KL Monorail was under separate management which was unrelated to RapidKL in any manner. KL Monorail only became part of RapidKL network in 2008, fully integrated with RapidKL other LRT lines in 2012.

Monorail operation will continue even when they install the PSDs, as they are doing it during line closure.


----------



## TWK90

http://www.mymrt.com.my/

MRT Corp has revealed the rolling stock design for the Sungai Buloh-Kajang MRT line.

This is 4 car long Siemens Inspiro, driverless operation.


----------



## nazrey

*MRT TRAINS*
http://www.mymrt.com.my/en/project-updates

Artist impression of the trains, manufactured by Siemens, which will be used for the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line. The design of the trains, by Designworks USA of the BMW Group, has been finalized but the livery of the trains will be determined at a later stage. Each train set will have four cars and can carry 1,200 people.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.mymrt.com.my/
INAI LAUNCH SHAFT










PASAR RAKYAT










MALURI MRT STATION










TAMAN MIDAH










CHERAS-KAJANG HIGHWAY, SUNGAI BALAK










SEMANTAN PORTAL











KGPA











RUBBER RESEARCH INSTITUTE


----------



## nazrey

*REPOST: KUALA LUMPUR TRAIN COMPILATION
RapidKL LRT1 (1998)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/akmal-naim/87195345/

*RapidKL LRT2 (2001)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5804725083/

*KL Monorail (2003)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronireko/4493730177/

*Express Rail Link (ERL) (2002)*

KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr

*KTM Komuter (2012)*









http://ktmkomuter.com.my/scs/pictures/gambar3.png



> *NEW 4-CAR KL MONORAIL (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAPIDKL LRT1 REPLACEMENT (2014) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MRT SUNGAI BULOH-KALANG LINE TRAIN (2017)*


----------



## TWK90

*Sunway BRT preliminary works has started

13/5/2013

Construction signboard




























Soil investigations

















*


----------



## TWK90

While the construction of the MRT 1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang) line is ongoing, there is a talk of building MRT 2 which is another north-south high capacity mass rapid transit line, but on more on the eastern side of Klang Valley.

http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2013/5/18/business/13121616&sec=business


----------



## nazrey

> *RAPIDKL LRT1 REPLACEMENT (2014) *



Kuala Lumpur ... by Dennis Deng, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur ... by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*rapidKL Bus*

Kuala Lumpur ... by Dennis Deng, on Flickr

RapidKL Bus 2 by onebizbeestudio, on Flickr


----------



## CK2020

Scania bags Prasarana contract to supply 360 city buses to KL, Kuantan

Source: http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2013/5/27/business/20130527164044&sec=business


----------



## TWK90

Sunway elevated BRT station design revealed

http://www.brtsunwayline.com/bus-rapid-tra...e-schematic-map

*BRT Halt 1 (Interchange with KTM Setia Jaya station)*










*BRT Halt 2 (Sunway Mentari)*










*BRT Halt 3 (Connected to Sunway Pyramid via walkway)*










*BRT Halt 4 (Sunway Medical Centre)*










*BRT Halt 5 (Monash/Sunway Uni)*










*BRT Halt 6 (near Summit USJ)*










*BRT Halt 7 (Interchange with LRT station)*


----------



## Ruston

Why choosing bus? Why not a monorail or lrt since the infrastructure seems equally heavy?


----------



## mrmoopt

big-dog said:


> ^^ will there be a rail connection to LCCT?


The LCCT will revert back to a Cargo Terminal, so a rail link is not required.
KLIA2 serving LCCs will have a rail connection to the ERL.


----------



## Jim856796

Never heard of a grade-separated Bus Rapid Transit line. Are any of Kuala Lumpur's new BRT lines gonna be completely grade-separated or will they have any at-grade sections?


----------



## SgWay

Jim856796 said:


> Never heard of a grade-separated Bus Rapid Transit line. Are any of Kuala Lumpur's new BRT lines gonna be completely grade-separated or will they have any at-grade sections?


If I am not mistaken, Guangzhou have grade separated BRT line with the bus running on elevated tracks. 

There are plans to implement at grade BRT lines on Kuala Lumpur's notoriously choked Federal Highway that links Kuala Lumpur to the Selangor capital Shah Alam and Port Klang. Hopefully is not a government ploy to sooth the anger after petrol proces were hiked by 20sen(7 us cents) per litre
http://www.nst.com.my/nation/general/bus-transit-system-to-ply-federal-highway-1.347287

BRT is increasingly a viable option in car dependent Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur is pumping hundreds of new buses every year but they still get stuck in traffic, plus wity limited space for rail options, BRT is practical, especially with Klang Valley population will reach 10 million anytime soon, the MRT and any public transport enhancement will be a necessity.


----------



## TWK90

Jim856796 said:


> Never heard of a grade-separated Bus Rapid Transit line. Are any of Kuala Lumpur's new BRT lines gonna be completely grade-separated or will they have any at-grade sections?


Currently, two BRT plans have been revealed in Klang Valley.

Sunway BRT line will be completely elevated.










The other, KL-Klang BRT will be at the middle of the main highway between KL and Klang.


----------



## TWK90

*Proposed rail connection to Subang airport, the secondary airport in Klang Valley*

It is a 8.15 km railway line that extends from the main KTM commuter line towards Subang airport. It is mostly build at level, while the northern stretch of the line will be elevated. When this line is completed, all two airports in Klang Valley, the KLIA and Subang will be connected by rail.

http://www.mbsa.gov.my/mbsa-home-theme/ima...mbsa_latest.pdf










*Veritas Newsletter*

www.veritas.com.my


----------



## TWK90

*Photos by mice_eddie*

*Ampang LRT line extension update, around station 1 (30th September 2013)*


LRTExtensionSurrounding_30 Sep by mice_eddie, on Flickr


LRTExtension_30 Sep by mice_eddie, on Flickr


----------



## TWK90

*KL-Klang BRT*

http://www.spad.gov.my/projects/2013/bus-rapid-transit-brt#overlay-context=projects

Friday, 20 September 2013
Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) 

Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) is a specialized bus priority category. It is designed to accommodate the high level of demand for public transport by incorporating aspects of mass transit. This essentially means a rail-like service but deployed in a shorter timeframe, using far less resources and done at the fraction of the cost of establishing new rail services.

*Main Features:* 
• Exclusive lanes on the Busway.
• Pre-boarding payment. 
• Single system operator for revenues and payments – multiple bus operators with common ticketing. 
• Closed/Open system on the Busway and at terminals and stations. 
• High capacity buses. 










*Background*
• One of the 11 initiatives under the NKRA-UPT, the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) networks in Greater KL (GKL) initiative is being implemented by the Suruhanjaya Pengangkutan Awam Darat (SPAD). 
• SPAD has recognized 12 BRT corridors in Greater KL/Klang Valley Public Transport Master Plan-Draft (2010) under Bus Transformation Plan section. 
• KL–Klang Corridor has been identified in KL BRT Report (2011) as one of the potential BRT Corridors and this BRT project is planned to be operational by 2016.










*Examples of BRT Worldwide*

• Bogota, Colombia









• Guangzhou, China 









• Rouen, France 









• Jakarta, Indonesia










*Benefits of BRT:* 

*• For operators BRT*:
- Improves service performance. 
- Improves service reliability. 
- Improves in operation performance. 
- Improve in service ridership. 

*• For the public*:
- Shorter travel time. 
- Better reliability and comfort. 
- Better coverage and door-to-door service. 
- Better bus and station amenities. 
- Better lifestyle. 
- Improved quality of life. 

*• For the government*:
- A less expensive transit alternative. 
- Quicker solution. 
- Environmentally friendly. 
- Operating flexibility. 
- Increase transit ridership in select corridors.

*Benefits of KL-Klang BRT*:

*• For operators:*
- Operation speed average @45 kmph. Faster than mixed traffic.
- Frequency of 30 seconds, high capacity @ 14000 pphpd. 

*• For the public:*
- Less delay in traveling with 50% improvement. 
- More coverage (90%) & integration with other modes of transport.
- Metro-class stations, accessibility and connectivity. 
- Better bus comfort and safety. 
- Improved mobility & lifestyle for higher quality of life. 

*• For the government:*
- Cheaper than rail (BRT @ RM25mil/km). 
- Can be implemented by 2016, quick transit solution. 
- Promotes green environment, urban wellness. 
- Phased construction & staging, minimum service disruption.

*BRT Hybrid Operation System*
• Along Kl-Klang BRT corridors, 27 BRT stations are being planned. 
• KL-Klang BRT corridor will adopt BRT hybrid operational system, applying both direct service and trunk-and-feeder system. 


*BRT Impact Assessment*
• Do nothing is not an option. Less roads and more transit is the way forward.
• To curtail the increase in congestion along Federal Highway due to increased population in future years, by providing faster, safer, more comfortable, affordable and attractive public transport option.
• While BRT helps to manage traffic conditions (by implementing “push & pull” factors), it also helps the economy by reducing fuel consumption and CO2 emission and also minimizing travel time hence maximizing productivity.


----------



## johnsonooi

BRT is cheap, and quicker to implement, but for heavy corridor between Klang and KL, I would rather see a rail/tram infrastructure. Or at least built in some contingency for future upgrade to tram.

See Perth public transport (Mandurah line and Joondalup Line), where the train tracks are laid in the median of the highway, and the train stations are located at the interchange with feeder bus connectivity.

If train is too expensive, then why not consider tram option? cheaper and has higher capacity than BRT. 

Using example from transperth, the SPAD should consider utilizing the median in Federal highway for the train, and the existing KTM line as freight spur line. This will should be the same for the LDP and this definately will reduce the congestion at these 2 highways.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joondalup_railway_line
http://www.max.wa.gov.au/documents/MAX_FS_Why_light_rail_in_perth.pdf


----------



## SgWay

johnsonooi said:


> BRT is cheap, and quicker to implement, but for heavy corridor between Klang and KL, I would rather see a rail/tram infrastructure. Or at least built in some contingency for future upgrade to tram.
> 
> See Perth public transport (Mandurah line and Joondalup Line), where the train tracks are laid in the median of the highway, and the train stations are located at the interchange with feeder bus connectivity.
> 
> If train is too expensive, then why not consider tram option? cheaper and has higher capacity than BRT.
> 
> Using example from transperth, the SPAD should consider utilizing the median in Federal highway for the train, and the existing KTM line as freight spur line. This will should be the same for the LDP and this definately will reduce the congestion at these 2 highways.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joondalup_railway_line
> http://www.max.wa.gov.au/documents/MAX_FS_Why_light_rail_in_perth.pdf


I believe the BRT is selected because is cheaper and easier to implement. I also like trams, but I think building tram will take more time, then the construction will cause more jam on the already jam federal highway.

I was also impresed with the train line in the median of the highway in Perth but I believed the highway and traicks were built concurrently or were planned together from the beginning. The Federal Highway is an old freeway, with bottlnecks and chokepoint, building a median railway line at the middle will be a cumbersome process.

As for the highways, I think the BET should be expanded, it unlilely that the tolledways concession holders will allow trams or any rail system on their highways competing with their tollways, plus I am sure compensating them to build the train or tram will be what we say choking blood in Malay.

Anyway, the BRT on the federal highway should be sufficient if implemented carefully. Really cant wait for the Sunway and FedWay BRT to be complete, coz I am really used to taking bus.

Rather than tram/train, I always think why not monorail along the the federal highway.


----------



## TWK90

*Ampang line extension at Kinrara*

*12/10/2013*


----------



## TWK90

*Sunway BRT*

*10/10/2013*


----------



## szehoong

20130812_145936 by szehoong, on Flickr









20130812_150054 by szehoong, on Flickr








20130812_150107 by szehoong, on Flickr


----------



## szehoong

20130812_150122 by szehoong, on Flickr








20130827_160738 by szehoong, on Flickr










20130827_160740 by szehoong, on Flickr


----------



## szehoong

20130827_160839 by szehoong, on Flickr






20130827_160901 by szehoong, on Flickr






20130827_160936 by szehoong, on Flickr


----------



## szehoong

20130827_160946 by szehoong, on Flickr







20130827_161051 by szehoong, on Flickr








20130827_161116 by szehoong, on Flickr


----------



## szehoong

20130827_161127 by szehoong, on Flickr









20130827_161143 by szehoong, on Flickr










20130827_161159 by szehoong, on Flickr


----------



## szehoong

20130827_161225 by szehoong, on Flickr




20130827_161243 by szehoong, on Flickr







20130827_161252 by szehoong, on Flickr


----------



## szehoong

20130827_161304 by szehoong, on Flickr







20130827_161313 by szehoong, on Flickr









20130827_161325 by szehoong, on Flickr


----------



## TWK90

*Sungai Buloh-Kajang MRT line construction update*

*14/10/2013*

*Photos by me*

*Near Pusat Bandar Damansara/Medang Serai*

Site of the PBD station




































*Seksyen 16*



















*TTDI*


----------



## TWK90

*MRT construction progress over a year near Leisure Mall, Cheras*

*October 2012*










*December 2012*










* May 2013 *










*October 2013*


----------



## nonotz

I had one day layover in Kuala lumpur earlier this year , 
I took the KL monorail earlier this year from KL sentral to bukit nanas and I overshoot a station since there is no announcement or some kind of LED that shows where there station is currently . 

its an easy improvement and will benefit a lot of travelers . 

I took the KL Express train for the first time as well , its comfy , cool and fast ... not to mention cheap... im happy with this one


----------



## Jim856796

I understand that the Klang Valley MRT's rolling stock will be four-car trainsets, but, when demand dictates, will the trains expand to a greater number of cars based on demand or will they remain four-cars indefinitely? Also, I would like an estimate on how long the new MRT stations' platforms will be.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

I'm not sure of any provision for longer trainsets, but they are already making provisions for higher frequency. The MRT will start out with trains coming in every 3.5 minutes, but the signalling will allow, from the onset, a 1.5 minute frequency.


----------



## SgWay

Jim856796 said:


> I understand that the Klang Valley MRT's rolling stock will be four-car trainsets, but, when demand dictates, will the trains expand to a greater number of cars based on demand or will they remain four-cars indefinitely? Also, I would like an estimate on how long the new MRT stations' platforms will be.


The trains length are fixed at 89.1m, hence the platform should be about 90m. With a signalling system that can reduce frequency from 3 minutes to 90 seconds, i am informed from unofficial sources that the carrying capacity ranges from 20000pphd to 39600 pphd depending on arrivals frequency. Each trainset can carry 1200 passengers which is pretty ok and there will be 58 trainsets.


----------



## nazrey

*Ampang Line to get first set of trains by Sept*
By Elvina Fernandez | 28 February 2014| last updated at 11:52AM
ampang-line-to-get-first-set-of-trains-by-sept-1.494882

CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd chairman Zhou Qinghe exchanging memento with Prasarana board of directors Datuk Nor Azmal Mohd Nazir.
ZHUZHOU (CHINA): THE first set of six trains to operate in the Ampang Line extension project (LEP) will arrive in Malaysia by September.

The trains, manufactured by CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd, will be operating at 11 new stations, which are part of Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd’s light rail transit (LRT) extension project, said its project development division group director, Zulkifli Mohd Yusoff.

“The Ampang line overall project is 45 per cent completed and we are expecting to see the first phase on the go in October next year,” he said, adding thatthe construction of the line is about 22 per cent completed, while system works is about 30 per cent completed.

Zulkifli said the trains, with a maximum capacity of 1,100 passengers each, will undergo testing and commissioning for a period of six months.

Speaking to the visiting Malaysian media during a site visit and test drive at the factory here yesterday, he said 20 six-car trains will be bought to replace the existing ones, and another 30 will be for the extension line.

He said the 20 new trains cost RM376 million, while the 30 train sets will cost RM627 million.

“We forecast that the new set of trains will double passenger capacity from the current 200,000 people to 400,000 per day,” he said, adding that the train frequency will also be improved to 2.5 minutes.

He said the trains will have better features such as the closed circuit television cameras (CCTVs), special areas for disabled passengers and a dynamic display route system.

Acknowledging that the extension project is slightly behind time, Zulkifli said Prasarana is confident of meeting the March 2016 completion deadline.

The Ampang Line extension will run 17.7km with 11 stations from Sri Petaling through Kinrara to Putra Heights.

He said a research is ongoing following the request from residents in Shah Alam to set up a LRT line from Shah Alam to Klang.

Zulkifli also said that the bilateral cooperation between Malaysia and China will also move to a new level with the setting up of the CSR Rolling Stock Centre (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd CRCM at Batu Gajah.

“The hub is expected to be completed in September according to the CSR planning. Works are already in progress to complete the hub by year end.

“We are still discussing with CSR on the exact number of trains out of the 20 new trains arriving which can be assembled there,” he said.

He added that there is no number finalised but preliminary indications showed about six trains will be assembled there.

“The local requirements included employing locals as well as sourcing seats, handlers, CCTVs and LCD screens from local companies.”










CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co Ltd chairman Zhou Qinghe exchanging 
memento with Prasarana board of directors Datuk Nor Azmal Mohd Nazir.


----------



## TWK90

Jim856796 said:


> I understand that the Klang Valley MRT's rolling stock will be four-car trainsets, but, when demand dictates, will the trains expand to a greater number of cars based on demand or will they remain four-cars indefinitely? Also, I would like an estimate on how long the new MRT stations' platforms will be.


Stations can handle maximum of 4-car train set. Platform length is 120 m in elevated stations, but then the usable one, will be fitting for 4-car trainset.

The long term plan of increasing capacity is acquire more trains. The signalling system is designed for 96-second operation headway.


----------



## Jim856796

^^I always thought the stations/platforms would be just 92 or 96 metres (which I think sounds compact if you're planning to have 1,200 passengers to a train).

Also, will the Ampang Line, the Kelang Jaya Line, and the three new MRT lines form some sort of "Unified Kuala Lumpur Metro" system?


----------



## SgWay

Jim856796 said:


> ^^I always thought the stations/platforms would be just 92 or 96 metres (which I think sounds compact).
> 
> Also, will the Ampang Line, the Kelang Jaya Line, and the three new MRT lines form some sort of "Unified Kuala Lumpur Metro" system?


Correct.The Kelana Jaya Line, Ampang Line, Monorail and MRT lines will be fully integrated under the RapidKL brand. Users in the Klang Valley uses a standardized MyRapid contactless card, single journey tokens or a monthly pass to use all RapidKL rail systems and bus service. There is another commuter rail service KTM Komuter which is a separate rail service under different company but still government owned like RapidKL,interestingly, the KTM komuter is in the process of installing the same contactless card and token system currently used by RapidKl, hence thre is hope for KTM komuter to be integrated properly into Rapidkl network in the future.


----------



## nazrey

DSC00402.JPG by =AMANGOD=, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ghanmania/13937272905


----------



## nazrey

*NEW INTERCHANGE STATIONS WITH MRT SUNGAI BULOH-KAJANG LINE*
@ SUNGAI BULOH (MRT-KTM KOMUTER)


























http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/e_1a.jpg

@ KL SENTRAL (MRT-ERL, LRT2, KTM KOMUTER, MONORAIL)


























http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/u_21d.jpg

@ PASAR SENI (MRT-LRT KELANA JAYA LINE)


























http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/u_22b.jpg

@ BUKIT BINTANG (MRT-MONORAIL)



























http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb14/u_24a.jpg

@ MALURI (MRT-LRT AMPANG LINE)



























http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/u_28b.jpg

@ KAJANG (MRT-KTM KOMUTER)


























http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/e_45b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

MRT SUNGAI BULOH-KAJANG LINE









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/e_30a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/e_31b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/e_32f.jpg


----------



## nazrey

SEMANTAN PORTAL









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan14/u_20c.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan14/u_20a.jpg

MALURI PORTAL









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/u_29d.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Kelana Jaya Line Extension*











> *Kelana Jaya Line Existing Interchange Stations*
> - Masjid Jamek station (LRT KJ line - LRT Ampang line)
> - KL Sentral station (LRT KJ line - KTM, ERL, monorail)
> 
> *New Kelana Jaya Line Interchange Stations*
> Note: new station
> - Pasar Seni station (LRT KJ line - MRT Kajang line)
> - Subang Jaya station (LRT KJ line - KTM Komuter Port Klang line)
> - Putra Heights station (LRT KJ line - LRT Ampang line)


Subang Jaya station












TWK90 said:


> *7/4/2014*


Putra Heights station


































http://borneotip.blogspot.com/2013/03/kelana-jaya-lrt-extension-project-putra.html















http://borneotip.blogspot.com/2013/03/kelana-jaya-lrt-extension-project-putra.html


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Ampang Line Extension*











> *Ampang Line Existing Interchange Stations*
> - Masjid Jamek station (LRT Ampang line - LRT KJ line)
> - Hang Tuah station (LRT Ampang line - monorail line)
> - Bandar Tasik Selatan (LRT Ampang line - ERL, KTM Komuter Seremban line)
> 
> *New Ampang Line Interchange Stations*
> Note: new station
> - Maluri station (LRT Ampang line - MRT Kajang line)
> - Putra Heights station (LRT Ampang line - LRT KJ line)


Putra Heights station


































http://borneotip.blogspot.com/2013/03/kelana-jaya-lrt-extension-project-putra.html


----------



## Jim856796

How are the Ampang Line and the Kelana Jaya Line named "LRT" if it's a folly grade-separated metro? Is it the lower passenger capacity than the planned MRT lines or any other reason?


----------



## paeh

Jim856796 said:


> How are the Ampang Line and the Kelana Jaya Line named "LRT" if it's a folly grade-separated metro? Is it the lower passenger capacity than the planned MRT lines or any other reason?


i need other forumers to give details here hehe. To be technically correct our LRT is not a normal LRT per se. It is more like a medium rail transit as it has the capacity between a conventional LRT and MRT. More like some of singapores MRT lines.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

You're right in that both Kelana Jaya and Ampang/Sri Petaling Line trains are medium capacity models. Also, in Malaysia, there's no distinction between grade separated and non-grade separated rail lines, because the latter doesn't exist here in Malaysia; all rail based public transport is grade separated.


----------



## johnsonooi

ScuderiaVincero said:


> You're right in that both Kelana Jaya and Ampang/Sri Petaling Line trains are medium capacity models. Also, in Malaysia, there's no distinction between grade separated and non-grade separated rail lines, because the latter doesn't exist here in Malaysia; all rail based public transport is grade separated.


Not really. for those KTM lines at East Coast and Sabah, I believe they still needed to be grade separated


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

^^
I stand corrected. That said, the railway lines in Sabah aren't KTM owned are they?


----------



## Jim856796

Did I say "grade-separated"? I meant "free of level crossings". Also, I think that on the two existing LRT lines, they'd have to get some trains whose lengths can almost match the length of the stations' platforms (~90 m for the Ampang Line and ~80 m for the Kelana Jaya Line), and reduce frequencies to just a couple minutes between trains or around 30 trains per hour.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

If that's what you meant, then only the two LRT Lines and the upcoming MRT lines qualify. There are level crossings on the Komuter (not sure about the Port Klang Line, there are a few on the North-South Line).

While I'm not sure about the Ampang Line and the length of its platforms (very little experience riding those), the Kelana Jaya Line has already introduced four-car trains, matching the length of its platforms.


----------



## Jim856796

*The rationale for constructing the Klang Valley MRT lines*

The new MRT lines are envisaged to radically enhance, improve, and transform Kuala Lumpur's otherwise poor and sorely inadequate public transportation coverage. It is said that they will increase Greater Kuala Lumpur's rail transit network from 15 km per million persons in 2010 to 40 km per million people upon their completion. Also, there will be a fivefold increase in rail ridership; Public transport usage in Klang Valley will increase from 18% in 2009 to over 40% by 2020.

I have to admit, Kuala Lumpur really is a growing city, and, not counting the commuter lines and airport links, those two "LRT" lines and a monorail are obviously not gonna be enough long-term. I applaud this move to develop those new MRT lines.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

Along with the MRT Lines, more to come



sabre23t said:


> Better to look at June2013 URDP Fig4.6 p43 (was Draft URDP Fig 4.7 p46). That shows Kelana Jaya. Then only look at that Google My Places maps.
> Ref: http://www.spad.gov.my/sites/default/files/2-urban_rail_development_plan_urdp_june2013.pdf


Also being looked into are other transit corridors, like one running along the Damansara-Puchong Expressway, and a monorail line for the administrative capital, Putrajaya. The ones in more extensive state of studies at the moment are, firstly an "LRT" line running from Klang to Kelana Jaya (effectively a new spur for the Kelana Jaya Line) via Shah Alam, and an extension of the KL Monorail further south.


----------



## johnsonooi

ScuderiaVincero said:


> ^^ I stand corrected. That said, the railway lines in Sabah aren't KTM owned are they?


Yup. Just to mention them because people often neglect them ...


----------



## World 2 World

*ERL @ KLIA2*









by hzman89


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...mpur-airport-rail-link-extended-to-klia2.html
> 
> *Kuala Lumpur airport rail link extended to KLIA2*
> 08 May 2014
> 
> MALAYSIA: A 2·14 km extension of Kuala Lumpur’s airport rail link opened along with a new terminal for budget airlines on May 2.
> 
> The KLIA2 terminal replaces a previous facility which required passengers arriving at the airport’s main terminal by rail to change to a shuttle bus. Rail link concessionaire Express Rail Link is expecting a 40% increase in ridership following the opening of the extension.
> 
> While the stand-alone standard gauge rail link between Kuala Lumpur and the airport was developed under a design, build, finance and operate concession signed in 1997, the 100m ringgit cost of the extension to KLIA2 has been funded by the government to encourage the use of public transport.
> 
> The 3½ min transfer between the airport terminals by ERL costs 2 ringgit, while the fares from other ERL stations are the same to either terminal


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur airport rail link extended to KLIA2*
Source: https://www.facebook.com/klia2.info


----------



## SgWay

Some updates on the klang valley public transport expansion.










A Third LRT line from Kelana jaya to the Port city of Klang has completed its feasability study by the transport operator Prasarana which has been submitted to the Land Transport Commission(SPAD) and the Federal Governmemt for approval and funding. The chance of this project taking off is good and has been widely reported so by banking analysts since last year and if approved construction will begin in the first quarter of 2015 as the LRT2 extension and MRT Line 1 is completed by 2016 .

The cost will be RM9 billion/RM250million per km which is about US$3 billion for a new 30km line.

The LRT3 is speculated to start at Bandar Utama, passing through Kelana Jaya, Glenmarie, Shah Alam and ends at klang city. These mentioned stops are major satellite/suburban centres with several stations iin between. The station at Kelana Jaya is speculated to be in a different location in Kelana Jaya and not likely to be integrated with the Kelana Jaya line but it is expected to be connected to the MRT line 1 at Bandar Utama.

The expected rolling stock to be used is the Bombardier ART system similar to the Kelana Jaya line, but this is not confirmed and finalized yet.



> *RM9bil LRT to Klang, study completed, awaiting approval to start job*
> 
> PETALING JAYA: National infrastructure company Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd has completed the feasibility study on the third light rail transit line (LRT 3) covering 36km from Bandar Utama in Damansara to Klang, estimated at RM9bil.
> 
> A source close to the matter revealed that Prasarana had submitted the study and recommendations to the Land Public Transport Commission (Spad) for the construction of the new LRT line recently.
> 
> “The Government is likely to give the go-ahead for the project as this line will cover some important areas of Selangor. It comes to RM250mil per km – all inclusive except for land acquisition cost,” he told StarBiz recently.
> 
> The feasibility study is now with Spad for review as well as approval.
> 
> “If approved, work could begin as early as the first quarter of next year,” said a source who also pointed out that the LRT 3 would start in Bandar Utama instead of Kelana Jaya as was previously speculated.
> 
> In Bandar Utama, the LRT will intersect the mass rapid transport system and go on to Centre Point before cutting across to Kelana Jaya.
> 
> “The Bandar Utama MRT station will be a transportation hub in that part of Selangor,” said the source.
> 
> Prasarana group managing director Datuk Seri Shahril Mokhtar was previously quoted as saying that Shah Alam was in dire need of the LRT service and it was acknowledged by the Government. He said the plan had been incorporated into the Klang Valley Public Transport Masterplan.
> 
> Some of the companies seen to stand a good chance to bid for jobs in the proposed LRT 3 are Trans Resources Corp Sdn Bhd (TRC). UEM Builders Bhd, Intria Bina Sdn Bhd, Sunway Holdings Bhd and Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB).
> 
> These are some of the companies that have major contract packages in the ongoing RM7bil Kelana Jaya and Ampang Lines LRT extension projects.
> 
> For the system work in the extension project, Prasarana has awarded a contract worth RM673.9mil to a joint venture (JV) led by UK company Colas-Uniway and Malaysia’s CMC Engineering Sdn Bhd (Colas-CMC).
> 
> The extension of the current LRT lines are on schedule and are progressing at 56%.
> 
> The Ampang line extension is set to begin from the Sri Petaling station, cutting through Kinrara and Puchong to end at Putra Heights, spanning 17.7km, with 13 new stations.
> 
> The Kelana Jaya extension, which begins from the Kelana Jaya station to Subang Jaya and USJ, will end at Putra Heights spanning 17km. It will also have 13 new stations.
> 
> All these developments are expected to improve Prasarana’s operating income, largely contributed by the LRT operations.
> 
> However, the recent increase in electricity tariff would lower the margin. Power takes up about 30% of Prasarana’s overall operating costs.
> 
> Shahril recently tweeted that Prasarana could build its own solar or wind-based power plant. Another matter affecting Prasarana’s operating income growth is the LRT tariff that has not been reviewed for 12 years despite escalating costs.
> 
> Nevertheless, as far as the construction sector is concerned, the new LRT 3 project, if approved, will give another shot in the arm for the sector as it is still not factored in yet.
> 
> Most research houses assigned an “overweight” call on the sector earlier this year, based on the strong support by the Government’s robust development programme to improve the land public transport system in Greater KL.
> 
> Maybank IB pointed out in a recent construction sector report that a slew of positive events which occurred since the beginning of 2014 had strengthened the construction work sector in the near as well as longer term.
> 
> “The positive newsflow includes major construction job awards such as the Project 3B (new coal-fired power plant in Jimah, Negri Sembilan) and the Langat 2 water treatment plant, the go-ahead for the Refinery and Petrochemicals Integrated Development and the Klang Valley Mass Rapid Transit Line 2.
> 
> According to the Statistics Department, the total value of construction work done in the first quarter of this year was RM25bil which showed 21.2% growth year-on-year.
> 
> Selangor continued to record the highest value of construction work done at RM5.97bil or 23.9% in the country, followed by the Federal Terrritory of Kuala Lumpur at RM4bil or 16% and Johor at RM3.99bil also 16% among other states.


Source:http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/Business-News/2014/05/12/RM9bil-LRT-to-Klang/


----------



## nazrey

*KL MONORAIL*
*EXISTING INTERCHANGE STATIONS*
- KL SENTRAL STATION (KTM, LRT KELANA JAYA LINE, ERL)
- HANG TUAH STATION (LRT AMPANG LINE)
- TITIWANGSA STATION (LRT AMPANG LINE)

*NEW INTERCHANGE STATION*
- BUKIT BINTANG STATION (MRT KAJANG LINE)

@ KL SENTRAL STATION


bukhrin said:


> Looks like they're in the middle of installing the emergency walkway.





>





>





TWK90 said:


> *Monorail replacement shuttle bus*





>





nazrey said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...bps.a.593954563996325/695000730558374/?type=1


----------



## SgWay

Something less fancy and sexy news compared to the LRT and MRT but adds value to public transport progress in car centric Klang Valley.

Petaling Jaya, a satellite city between KL and Klang has launched a free bus service consisting of ten Scania buses today.:cheers: The buses will ply through the business and commercial centres of PJ , LRT and KTM Komuter stations and the the University of Malaya Medical Centre. This service mirrors the GOKl city bus in KL city centre and the Penang free shuttle bus which are also free services.

This service should improve connectivity within PJ city which was once a desirable suburban middle class city but is now choked with traffic due to its car centric layout. Its normal for each member of a middle class family household in PJ to have a car while lower income persons use motorcyles thanks to unreliable bus service while manufacturing plants in PJ contract buses to pick up and send home factory workers. While several LRT and Komuter stations are present in PJ, the problem of the last mile journey still discourage blue and white collar workers from using public transport daily unless their offices are very near to the stations,



rizalhakim said:


> PJ City Bus
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.775087732515126.1073741852.124778030879436&type=1


----------



## nazrey

*KTM KOMUTER*
*EXISTING INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*
- KL SENTRAL STATION (KTM, MONORAIL, LRT KELANA JAYA LINE, ERL)
- BANDAR TASIK SELATAN (LRT AMPANG LINE, ERL)
- PUTRA STATION (KTM)
- BANK NEGARA STATION (KTM)
- KUALA LUMPUR STATION (KTM)

*NEW INTERCHANGE STATIONS (U/C)*
- SUBANG JAYA (LRT KELANA JAYA LINE)
- SETIA JAYA (BRT SUNWAY LINE)
- SUNGAI BULOH STATION (MRT KAJANG LINE)
- KAJANG STATION (MRT KAJANG LINE)

*FUTRE INTERCHANGE STATIONS*
- KL ECO CITY STATION (LRT KELANA JAYA LINE)

SUNGAI BULOH STATION








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/e_1a.jpg

KAJANG STATION








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mac14/e_45b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.mymrt.com.my/img/stations-2-1.jpg


MRT KAJANG LINE ELEVATED STATIONS
http://mymrt.com.my/en/project-updates


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.mymrt.com.my/img/stations-3-1.jpg


UNDERGROUND STATIONS
http://mymrt.com.my/en/project-updates
KL SENTRAL MRT STATION










PASAR SENI MRT STATION










MERDEKA STATION



















BUKIT BINTANG MRT STATION










PASAR RAKYAT STATION



















COCHRANE STATION










MALURI MRT STATION


----------



## nazrey

*RapidKL gets 50 coaches for Ampang LRT route*
BY SAM CHEONG
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Comm...RapidKL-gets-50-coaches-for-Ampang-LRT-route/










The new coaches are expected to enter service in 2015.

NEW LRT trains that are disabled-friendly and with other features for better passenger comfort, are expected on the Ampang route by the end of 2015.

Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd (SPNB) announced that it would be introducing 50 new LRT coaches, which cost RM1bil.

Elaborating on the new trains, SPNB project development group director Zulkifli Mohd Yusoff said the user-friendly coach design was developed based on passengers’ feedback.

“We have incorporated several new features that are not found in the first-generation Ampang line trains.”

“These include the end-destination display in the coaches, with an integrated dynamic route map.”










Malaysian journalists riding in the train on its test run.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...kl-airport-express-extension.html?channel=542
> 
> *Malaysia mulls KL airport express extension*
> Thursday, May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MALAYSIA's Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) is to carry out a feasibility study into the extension of the 57km Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) Express Rail Link (ERL) to Seremban and Malacca.
> 
> The project would extend the standard-gauge line 45km beyond the airport to Seremban and a further 50km to Malacca to give these cities a direct rail link to KLIA and the Klang Valley. The projected cost of the extension is around Ringgits 8bn ($US 2.49bn) including rolling stock.
> 
> On May 2 the line was extended 2.1km to serve KLIA Terminal 2, offering a 33-minute journey time between the terminal and KL Sentral station.
> 
> The ERL was implemented as a 30-year finance-build-operate-maintain concession and opened in 2002. Two types of service operate on the route. KLIA Ekspress trains run non-stop between KL Sentral and KLIA Terminal 1 at 15-minute intervals during peak hours and 20-minute intervals at off-peak times with a journey time of 28 minutes. KLIA Transit services operate every 20 minutes at peak times and every 30 minutes off-peak, calling at the intermediate stations Bandar Tasik Selatan, Putrajaya & Cyberjaya and Salak Tinggi with a journey time of 35 minutes.


----------



## dimlys1994

deleted


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13597107934

Completion of the First Kilometre Elevated Guideway starts from Taman Industri Sg.Buloh Station located in RRI (Rubber Research Institute) ending just before the 65m special span across Jln Sg.Buloh (heading towards Kota Damansara). The elevated guideway via a launching girder was completed in end Jan 2014, after four challenging months of ground coordination with station works. – Photo by MMC- GAMUDA


----------



## nazrey

MRT SUNGAI BULOH - KAJANG LINE
SPRINT HIGHWAY, KELAB GOLF PERKHIDMATAN AWAM









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/e_14a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/e_14b.jpg

SPRINT HIGHWAY, MEDAN DAMANSARA AND BUKIT DAMANSARA









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/e_15c.jpg

SPRINT HIGHWAY, MAAROF INTERCHANGE









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/e_16d.jpg









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/e_30a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/e_9d.jpg


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Are there any underground part of the system?


----------



## nazrey

MRT SUNGAI BULOH - KAJANG LINE
UNDERGROUND STATION
MALURI MRT STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_28c.jpg

PASAR RAKYAT MRT STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_26e.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_26c.jpg

BUKIT BINTANG MRT STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_24c.jpg

MERDEKA STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_22e.jpg

PASAR SENI MRT STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_21e.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_21c.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_21d.jpg

KL SENTRAL MRT STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_20e.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_20c.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr14/u_20a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line (51km)*
SPRINT HIGHWAY, SECTION 16









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun14/e_10a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun14/e_10b.jpg

SPRINT HIGHWAY, MEDAN DAMANSARA AND BUKIT DAMANSARA









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun14/e_11a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Ampang line extension*


nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mtux/14876798988


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Kelana Jaya line extension*


argory said:


> LRT piers along the Shah Alam Expressway - against the skyline of USJ1 & Sunway. Picture taken today.
> 
> 
> DSC_0059-skc by argory, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Elevated BRT Sunway line*














http://www.myrapid.com.my/projects/brt-sunway-line/alignment-halt/station-design








http://www.myrapid.com.my/sites/def...nway_line/alignment_halt/brt_proposed_bus.jpg


TWK90 said:


> *Sunway BRT line update (6/8/2014)*


----------



## nazrey

LRT Kelana Jaya Line









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14781911248








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14968503865


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line (51km)*
*ELEVATED STATION*
KWASA SENTRAL STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_5c.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_5d.jpg

PERSIARAN SURIAN, PJU 5









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun14/e_5a.jpg

DATARAN SUNWAY









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_8a.jpg

DAMANSARA UTAMA









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_11a.jpg

TAMAN TUN DR ISMAIL









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_12a.jpg

SECTION 16









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_13b.jpg

TAMAN MIDAH









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_19c.jpg

TAMAN SUNTEX









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_23a.jpg

BUKIT DUKUNG









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_25d.jpg

SUNGAI KANTAN









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_28a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line (51km)*
*UNDERGROUND STATION*
MUZIUM NEGARA STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_2d.jpg

PASAR SENI STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_3c.jpg

MERDEKA STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_4a.jpg

BUKIT BINTANG STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_6a.jpg

TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_8e.jpg

COCHRANE STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_10a.jpg

MALURI STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_11b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line (51km)*
SUNGAI BULOH MRT STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_1a.jpg

KAJANG STATION









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_30a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: Kuala Lumpur Metropolitan Mass Transit*
*Current Mass Transit lines*
*TOTAL: 278.6 km, 116 stations*
[1995] KTM Komuter (Batu Caves-Port Klang) - 52km, 27 stations
[1995] KTM Komuter (Rawang-Seremban) - 105km, 23 stations
[1995] RapidKL LRT1 (Ampang Line) - 27km, 25 stations
[2001] RapidKL LRT2 (Kelana Jaya Line) - 29km, 24 stations
[2002] ERL (KL Sentral-KLIA) - 59.14km, 6 stations
[2003] KL Monorail (KL Sentral-Titiwangsa) - 8.6km, 11 stations

*Lines under constructions*
*TOTAL: 93.34 km*
[2015] LRT Ampang line extension (Sri Petaling-Putra Heights) 17.7km
[2015] LRT Kelana Jaya line extension (Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights) 17km
[2017] MRT1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang) 51km
[2015] BRT Sunway Line 5.5km

*KUALA LUMPUR: INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS PROJECTS 2014*
UNDER CONSTRUCTION/UPGRADE
1 Bukit Bintang Station [KL Monorail - MRT Kajang Line]
2 Hang Tuah Station [KL Monorail - LRT Ampang Line]
3 Titiwangsa Station [KL Monorail - LRT Ampang Line]
4 KL Sentral Station [KL Monorail - KTM Komuter, LRT Kelana Jaya Line, ERL, MRT Kajang Line]
5 Setia Jaya Station [KTM Komuter - BRT Elevated Sunway Line (Halt 1)]
6 Summit Station [LRT Kelana Jaya Line Extension - BRT Elevated Sunway Line (Halt 7)]
7 PUTRA HEIGHTS INTEGRATED STATION [LRT Ampang Line Extension - LRT Kelana Jaya Line Extension]
8 Subang Jaya Station [KTM Komuter - LRT Kelana Jaya Line Extension]
9 Sungai Buloh Station [KTM Komuter - MRT Kajang Line]
10 Pasar Seni Station [LRT Kelana Jaya Line - MRT Kajang Line]
11 Maluri Station [LRT Ampang Line - MRT Kajang Line]
12 Kajang Station [KTM Komuter - MRT Kajang Line]

*EXISTING INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS 2014*
1 KL Sentral [KL Monorail, KTM Komuter, LRT Kelana Jaya Line, ERL]
2 Bandar Tasik Selatan [KTM Komuter, LRT Ampang Line, ERL]
3 Masjid Jamek [LRT Ampang Line, LRT Kelana Jaya Line]
4 Chan Sow Lin [LRT Ampang Line, LRT Seri Petaling Line]
5 Putra [KTM Komuter Port Klang Line - KTM Komuter Seremban Line]
6 Bank Negara [KTM Komuter Port Klang Line - KTM Komuter Seremban Line]
7 Kuala Lumpur [KTM Komuter Port Klang Line - KTM Komuter Seremban Line]









http://www.spad.gov.my/klang-valley-rail-transit-map


> *PROPOSALS / TBA*
> *TOTAL: 294.35 km*
> MRT2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya) 56km
> MRT3 (Circle Line: KL Metropolis-UM Health Metropolis-KL Eco City-Bandar Malaysia) 36 km
> LRT3 (Kelana Jaya-Klang) 36km
> KTM Komuter Extension: (Subang Jaya-Subang Airport) 8.15km
> Putrajaya Monorail 18km
> KL-Klang BRT 40km
> ERL Extension (KLIA-Seremban-Melaka) 100km


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: **
New 4-car train KL Monorail*










*New 6-car train KTM KOMUTER*










*LRT Ampang Line new car replacement*









http://riziqin.blogspot.com/2014/02/gambar-tren-ampangline-rapidkl-tersebar.html

*LRT Kelana Jaya (KJ) Line*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5804725083/

*KLIA Transit/KLIA Express*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338247144/

*COMING SOON:
MRT Kajang Line*










*LRT KJ Line Additional*










*BRT Sunway Line*


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur airport rail link extended to KLIA2*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eddietan/14788422754








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...3936730664775/711497018908745/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

LRT KJ Line









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104648607


----------



## nazrey

LRT KJ Line









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/14981982897


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line (51km)*
SEMANTAN PORTAL









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug14/u_1a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15453768976


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-new-klang-valley-metro-line.html?channel=542
> 
> *Malaysia to build second Klang Valley metro line*
> Tuesday, October 14, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WORK on the Klang Valley MRT 2 project, a 56km line from Selayang via Kuala Lumpur to Putrajaya, could start next year following an announcement by Malaysian prime minister Mr Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak during last week's 2015 budget unveiling_
> 
> The project is expected to cost Ringgits 23bn ($US 7.08bn) and take five years to complete, inclusive of preparation work, land acquisition and moving utilities.
> 
> However, Razak's announcement that the line would run to Selayang rather than Sungai Buloh as initially thought has caused some to question whether an additional depot is required. A 65 hectare depot for Line 1 is currently under construction adjacent to Rubber Research Institute station which was expected to have sufficient capacity for Line 1's fleet of approximately 50 trains and the 50 required trains for Line 2
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey

*Prasarana buys RM1.6b rolling stock for two LRT lines*
http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/...or-carries-out-extension-programme/?style=biz

RM600mil for 14 new trains for the Kelana Jaya line 
- Canada-based Bombardier, and are scheduled for acceptance by the second quarter of 2016.



>


RM1bil for 50 sets of new six-car train for the Ampang Line 
- Zhuzhou, China by the end of November 2014.




> http://riziqin.blogspot.com/2014/02/gambar-tren-ampangline-rapidkl-tersebar.html


----------



## nazrey

*Refurbished LRT trains for Kuala Lumpur launched!*


TWK90 said:


> *Refurbished LRT trains for Kuala Lumpur launched!*
> 
> *Source :* http://www.myrapid.com.my/media-cen...kl-rolls-out-first-newly-refurbished-trains?x
> 
> - A refurbishment exercise for 35-set 2-car trains for the Kelana Jaya line, all of which were built in 1990s by Bombardier
> - 22 sets will be converted into 11 set 4-car train
> - The other 13 sets are being refurbished and remain as 2-car
> - Among upgrades done were on the interior such as provision of space for wheelchair-bound commuters, LED screen for infotainment, new stanchions, grabs and exterior, new paint and new LED lights
> - On top of that, 14 new trains are being procured for the upcoming 17 km extension of the line
> - In total, including the upcoming 14 trains, the line will boast a fleet of 266 carriages serving the 46 km line


----------



## SgWay

Seems no proper announement on LRT3.

The Klang Valley will get a thiird LRT line from the Bandar Utama suburb up until the port city of Klang. Additional info
-passes through the cities of Subang Jaya, Shah Alam and Klang.
-integrated with the MRT Line 1 at Bandar Utama
-it will be 35km long
-possibly uses the same Bombardier ART technology like the Kelana Jaya Line.
-the new line is expected to benefit 350,000 commuters.
-Cost will be RM9 billion($3 billion) excluding land acquisition cost.
-construction expected to begin at end of 2015.



Darereek said:


> *BU-Klang LRT3 project to begin end of next year*
> KUALA LUMPUR: CONSTRUCTION on the much-anticipated third light rail transit (LRT3) line linking Bandar Utama and Klang is expected to begin by the end of next year.
> 
> Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) chief executive officer Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal said the commission was in the midst of approving the feasibility study on the route alignment proposed by Prasarana Malaysia Bhd.
> 
> More than 300,000 commuters are expected to benefit from this line.
> 
> “We (SPAD) are refining the alignment of the 36km-long project before we submit it to the railway scheme application soon.
> 
> “Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak, who is also the finance minister, will take a look at it and give the conditional approval before we can release it for public display,” he told the New Straits Times yesterday.
> 
> Nur Ismal said the public could give their suggestions and comments on the proposed alignment during the three-month display period before it was submitted for the final railway scheme application.
> 
> “We will refine the plan for the proposed LRT3, including the alignment, before implementing the initiative.”
> 
> Nur said the RM9 billion project would begin from the Bandar Utama Mass Rapid Transit station, which was under construction.
> 
> “The line will go on to Tropicana before cutting across Hicom-Glenmarie Industrial Park, heading for Shah Alam via Section 13 near the Shah Alam Stadium, Universiti Teknologi Mara in Section 2 and i-City in Section 7.
> 
> “The train will then travel down Bukit Raja to the Klang KTM Komuter station before heading further south for Bukit Tinggi and Johan Setia,” he said, adding that there would be 26 stations in the route. He said there would be 10 park-and-ride stations and four integrated stations, which would connect the MRT, LRT Kelana Jaya line, RapidKL’s Bus Rapid Transit and Komuter services.
> 
> LRT3 will be developed on a PDP concept and the tender for this would be called within the next one to three months, said Shahril.
> 
> source: NST 15/10/2014
> Full article: http://www.nst.com.my/node/43084


----------



## SgWay

Another noteworthy project is the Bus Rapid Transit line between Kuala Lumpur and Klang. This will be the third public transort route along this highly populated corridor in addition to the KTM Komuter train service and the upcoming LRT3.

Additional info
-length is 45km
-it will connect Brickfields to Klang along the Federal Highway
-rendering indicate the segregated bus lanes will be on the median of the federal highway.
-it is indicated that it will not use special high floor buses asused in Trajakarta or Bogota but uses normal low floor buses currently used by RapidKL or conventional buses.
-RapidKL is expected to be the main bus company using the BRT lane but it is indicated that any bus companies/consortium can use the BRT lane.
-expected completion date is 2017.
-forecasted cost is RM1 billion($330 million).



davidwsk said:


> Edge Weekly
> *Bus Rapid Transit project to start in 2Q2015*
> By Jeffrey Tan / The Edge Malaysia | October 17, 2014 : 3:00 PM MYT
> 
> 
> SURUHANJAYA PENGANGKUTAN AWAM DARAT (SPAD), or the Land Public Transport Commission, is currently ironing out the details of the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project.
> 
> SPAD CEO Mohd Nur Ismal Mohamed Kamal says the pre-engineering design of the BRT project has been completed and the construction works are expected to start in the second quarter of next year.
> 
> However, SPAD has not finalised the operational model of the BRT, which is aimed at easing traffic congestion along the Federal Highway.
> 
> “We are looking at the commercial aspects right now, whether it will be on a concession basis, and if so, who will be the owner of the concession,” Nur Ismal tells The Edge.
> 
> According to him, SPAD is also mulling the model, under which the bus operators will be consolidated into a consortium and jointly run the operations, à la the BRT in Bogota, Colombia.
> 
> “What is important is to have someone manage the services because the system needs to be maintained so that there is good traffic flow and road safety is ensured,” says Nur Ismal.
> 
> He declines to reveal the project cost, saying it would not be as big as the RM30 billion required for the Mass Rapid Transit project.
> 
> *The proposed BRT project will see the building of special lanes for buses that ply the “Central Market (Pasar Seni) to Klang town” route. It will stretch 36km along the Federal Highway. Construction is expected to take 21/2 years, explains Nur Ismal.*
> 
> The BRT project involves minimal land acquisition as it will mostly be widening parts of the Federal Highway and constructing a short elevated stretch.
> 
> “We are working on a total [public] bus transformation initiative. So, this is going to be an exciting project,” says Nur Ismal.
> 
> * Phase 1 comprises the stretch from Batu Tiga, Shah Alam to Central Market in Kuala Lumpur. “The targeted travel time is 20 minutes,” he explains.*
> 
> According to him, the BRT project will fall under the supervision of the Ministry of Works. SPAD’s job is to look into the design and build contract, adds Nur Ismal.
> 
> Noting that the BRT lanes are dedicated to buses only, gantries will be built to keep private vehicles out. “The beauty of it is that while we will have specialised services under BRT, we also allow other buses to use the lanes,” says Nur Ismal.
> 
> He adds: “Hopefully, by 2020, the [transportation] landscape will be totally different, as compared to now, where the default choice is to use your own car or motorcycle.”
> 
> 
> 
> This article first appeared in The Edge Malaysia Weekly, on September 22-28, 2014.
> 
> http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/article/bus-rapid-transit-project-start-2q2015


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

Beautiful pictures, ugly traffic situation :lol:


----------



## nazrey

Awan Besar LRT Station (Ampang line extension)












W3raq said:


> *Station 1 Awan Besar Station*


----------



## greg_christine

http://www.myrapid.com.my/media-cen...r-monorail-trains-commence-operation-tomorrow

_*New Four-Car Monorail Trains Commence Operation Tomorrow*
Release Date: Fri, 2014-12-19

KUALA LUMPUR, 19 December -- Boosted by a successful final trial run on Tuesday night, the first two of the new four-car Malaysian-made monorail trains, which had undergone a series of tests runs since May, will roll into operational service tomorrow (20 December), marking a new era in the history of Rapid KL rail service.

Rapid Rail Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Prasarana Malaysia Berhad (Prasarana) and operator of Rapid KL Monorail Line, was given the green light to commence operations by Suruhanjaya Pengangkutan Awam Darat (SPAD), the regulator of land public transport systems and services in Malaysia.

“We would like to record our appreciation to SPAD for their support and guidance throughout the entire process of testing and commissioning. Passengers’ safety is always the utmost important component in our operations and we are happy that SPAD has given its stamp of approval to proceed operations with our first two sets of four-car trains,” says Rapid Rail Chief Executive Officer, Haji Khairani Mohamed.

While the two new sets of four-car trains commence operations tomorrow, a third set is already undergoing its testing and commissioning programme under the watchful eyes of SPAD, Scomi Engineering and the project manager, Prasarana Integrated Management & Engineering Services (PRIME).

“The fourth set of the new four-car trains is scheduled to be delivered by the end of the month with the remaining nine sets to be delivered in stages next year,” Khairani said, adding that the new sets would be put into operations in stages to provide service along with the current two-car trains.

“The entry of the four-car trains undoubtedly marks a new era for Rapid KL Monorail Line. Apart from doubling its capacity, the new trains are installed with additional features for safety, vibrancy and comfort,” said Khairani, who is also Prasarana’s Group Director for Rail Division.

Apart from new trains, Rapid Rail had also upgraded all its 11 stations by installing universal access features, extension of the stations’ platform as well as constructing a new wing at Bukit Bintang Station and an overhead bridge for direct access to KL Sentral Station from the new Nu Sentral Shopping Complex._


----------



## TWK90

*2015 plans for RapidKL transport system (Kuala Lumpur)*

*Source :* http://www.myrapid.com.my/media-cen...-head-operations-returns-lead-prasarana-group

*A) Full delivery of 4-car KL Monorail train (12 sets in all, currently 2 sets online)*










*B) Opening of 5.4 km long elevated BRT line in June 2015*










*C) Opening of Ampang LRT line extension phase 1 (4 stations, 7 km long) in October 2015*



W3raq said:


>


*D) Arrival of new trains for Ampang line*










*E) Double-decker buses for RapidKL service*

*F) Preparatory works for the operation of 51 km long MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang line*


----------



## nazrey

Ara Damansara LRT Station (Kelana Jaya line extension)












KillHatred said:


> Taken today at Ara Damansara station


----------



## nazrey

Cochrane MRT Station









https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia/media








https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia/media

Bukit Bintang MRT Station









https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia/media

Maluri MRT Station









https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia/media









https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia/media


----------



## TWK90

*Sunway BRT construction update, should be opened by middle of this year*

*Alignment*










*Actual progress at the moment*

*Station 3 (connected to Sunway Pyramid)*










*Station 4 (connected to Sunway Medical)*










*South of Station 6*

Photos below taken by damonlbs


----------



## nazrey

MRT1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang) 51km









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_30a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_4b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_9a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_9b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_10b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_11a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_11b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_13b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*KTM KOMUTER UPDATE:*
SOURCE: http://www.myrapid.com.my/media-centre/media-releases/2015/railing-future

- To encourage more car owners and commuters to utilise KTM Komuter, plans are underway to progressively roll out an* additional 1,100 parking bays within these three years, including park and ride facilities* at Serdang, Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia and Klang, as well as parkway drop zone at Kampung Dato’ Haron and Batu Tiga.
- KTM Komuter will engage with bus operators to provide *feeder buses services* to 19 stations; 14 this year, and the remaining five (5) by 2016.
- Commuters will also enjoy more comfortable stations as the *Mid Valley station will undergo a major facelift* next year (2016) which will see a bigger concourse area, new ticketing counter, and more importantly, universal access features,” Syed Hamid said.









- Seven (7) other *KTM Komuter stations will also be upgraded this year (2015)* namely Kg. Raja Uda, Teluk Pulai, Bukit Badak, Seri Setia, Tiroi, Labu, and Batang Benar. 

Port Klang Line










Seremban Line










- *In addition, security at eight (8) high density stations will be enhanced with the setting up of the police beat with auxiliary police* at Sg. Buloh, Batu Caves, Bank Negara, KL Sentral, Mid Valley, Bandar Tasek Selatan, Kajang and Subang Jaya stations.


----------



## nazrey

> Muzium Negara MRT Station











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_15a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_15e.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> *Pasar Seni MRT Station*











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_16a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> Merdeka MRT Station











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_17d.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_17c.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> Bukit Bintang MRT Station











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_19b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_19c.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> TRX MRT Station











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_22a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> Cochrane MRT Station











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_24a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> Maluri MRT Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground?fref=nf











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/u_25a.jpg


----------



## Jim856796

Should the rolling stock of the Kelana Jaya Line and the Ampang Line be extended to (almost) match the length of the stations' platforms more closely, or has it already been done? I know the trains on the Ampang Line are only less than half of the stations' platform length.


----------



## TWK90

Jim856796 said:


> Should the rolling stock of the Kelana Jaya Line and the Ampang Line be extended to (almost) match the length of the stations' platforms more closely, or has it already been done? I know the trains on the Ampang Line are only less than half of the stations' platform length.


Not necessary, because the new trains are of same length as with the current ones (6-car, 84 m long).


----------



## TWK90

*Current daily ridership of RapidKL train lines*

*From The Edge*















According to the news, once the LRT extension of Ampang and Kelana Jaya lines complete, total daily ridership will go up to 750,000.


----------



## Jim856796

TWK90 said:


> Not necessary, because the new trains are of same length as with the current ones (6-car, 84 m long).


I got the Kelana Jaya Line and the Ampang Line confused with each other on my last post. I meant to say, "I know the trains on the _Kelana Jaya_ Line are only less than half of the stations' platform length." The estimated length of the Kelana Jaya Line's platforms is ~80 m, and the length of the Ampang Line's platforms is (I think) between 85 and 95 m (pretty much similar to or slightly less than the length of the MRT stations).


----------



## TWK90

Jim856796 said:


> I got the Kelana Jaya Line and the Ampang Line confused with each other on my last post. I meant to say, "I know the trains on the _Kelana Jaya_ Line are only less than half of the stations' platform length." The estimated length of the Kelana Jaya Line's platforms is ~80 m, and the length of the Ampang Line's platforms is (I think) between 85 and 95 m (pretty much similar to or slightly less than the length of the MRT stations).


Not that possible, the Kelana Jaya line had been fixed for 4-car, 67 m long trains. There is constraint at the underground stations. Running longer trains (> 67 m) would entail substantial work at underground stations.


----------



## TWK90

*Project director for KL MRT line 2 proposal had been appointed*

http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/mediarelease/mediarelease_download_000597.pdf



> *Media Release: MRT SUNGAI BULOH-SERDANG-PUTRAJAYA LINE PROJECT DIRECTOR APPOINTED*
> 
> Encik Amiruddin Maaris brings vast experience in rail project development to the Klang Valley MRT Project
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, 30 January 2015: Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) wishes to announce the appointment of Encik Amiruddin Maaris as Project Director for the development of MRT Line 2, known as the MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) Line.
> 
> The appointment is effective 9 February 2015.
> 
> MRT Corp Chief Executive Officer Dato’ Sri Shahril Mokhtar said Amiruddin, 45, was not a stranger to the Klang Valley MRT Project.
> 
> “Amiruddin was General Manager of the MRT Project from March 2011 and November 2011 when Prasarana Malaysia Bhd (PRASARANA) was the owner of the Klang Valley MRT Project. In fact, he was with the Project when construction of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line began,” he said.
> Shahril said Amiruddin had vast experience in project management and infrastructure development.
> 
> “I have full confidence in Amiruddin as Project Director for the SPP Line. Together with Mr Marcus Karakashian, who as Project Director of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line has brought the construction of the first MRT line to 60% completion, I believe the Klang Valley MRT Project has an extremely strong team to see it to completion,” he said.
> 
> The SSP Line is expected to serve a corridor with a population of 1.2 million people. The corridor stretches from Sungai Buloh to Putrajaya and covers areas such as Kepong, KLCC, Serdang and Cyberjaya.
> 
> MRT Corp is currently in the process of preparing the proposed SSP Line for public display.


Thus, it is possible for the MRT 2 project to commence in quick succession after the completion of civil works of MRT 1.


----------



## Jim856796

TWK90 said:


> Not that possible, the Kelana Jaya line had been fixed for 4-car, 67 m long trains. There is constraint at the underground stations. Running longer trains (> 67 m) would entail substantial work at underground stations.


...But what about the length of the trains and stations for the Ampang Line?


----------



## prophecus1

Darereek said:


> KVMRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: MRT Corp


Rolling stock of KL newest MRT line.


----------



## TWK90

Jim856796 said:


> ...But what about the length of the trains and stations for the Ampang Line?


Ampang line = 84 m, for both the current and the upcoming train.

While both share the same length, it is different as in the new train allows walkthrough gangway from either end of the train unlike the current train.

Currently Ampang line has a fleet of 30 trains. In future, it will be 50, all of which compose new trains from CSR Zhuzhou. Length of Ampang line will be increased from current 27 km to about 44.7 km.

Train operation headway will be improved to around 2 minutes. A new signalling system, Thales Seltrac CBTC will be activated. It will be driverless, but attendant will be on board to operate the doors.


----------



## TWK90

MRT Corp has updated their website to include a page on Sungai Buloh - Serdang - Putrajaya line!

*SOURCE :* http://www.mymrt.com.my/new/en/sungai-bulo...ajaya-line/home



> UNDER the Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley Land Public Transport Master Plan, the corridor for MRT Line 2 will run from Sungai Buloh to Serdang and onward to Putrajaya, hence its name MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line.
> 
> Areas served by the line include Kepong, Kampung Batu, Jalan Ipoh, Jalan Tun Razak, Kampung Baru, KLCC, Pandan Jaya, Pandan Indah, Taman Segar, Alam Damai, Bukit Belimbing and Seri Kembangan.
> 
> The alignment is expected to be elevated at the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur, and run underground when it traverses the city centre.
> 
> The proposed MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line alignment is currently being finalised by the Government and will be displayed for public feedback very soon.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## TWK90

*Laying of 1st stretch of KL MRT line 1 mainline tracks*

https://m.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia

Laying of the first stretch of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang main line tracks in progress near the future Kwasa Damansara MRT Station.


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATED: Cheetah on KLIA Ekspres!*
Posted on	Thursday, 12 February 2015 in Members' News
https://www.globalairrail.com/news/entry/updated-cheetah-on-klia-ekspres

MALAYSIA: Express Rail Link Sdn. Bhd. (ERL) unveiled the KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit new train livery design featuring the cheetah, the world’s fastest animal on land, which also embodies the train’s speed and reliability. The cheetah icon was selected to replace the flora and fauna batik motive that the trains had been sporting since it began operations in 2002. The new train livery design also signifies ERL’s commitment to evolve and incorporate innovative business solutions in its day-to-day operations.

The unveiling of the new train livery design was officiated by the Chairman of Suruhanjaya Pengangkutan Awam Darat (SPAD), YBhg. Tan Sri Dato’ Seri Syed Hamid Syed Jaafar Albar.

Chief Executive Officer of ERL Noormah Mohd Noor in her speech said, “With the opening of KLIA2 last May, the total daily ridership for both KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit in 2014 grew by 43% compared to the year before. We have also consistently maintained an impeccable world class on-time availability of 99.7% since 2002.


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:* New cars for Ampang LRT line









https://www.facebook.com/myrapid/ph...0.1424249885./904697172887514/?type=1&theater


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:* NEW REFURBISHED CARS FOR LRT KELANA JAYA LINE









https://www.facebook.com/myrapid/ph...0.1424249874./924062057617692/?type=1&theater








https://www.facebook.com/myrapid/ph...0.1424249885./906298276060737/?type=1&theater


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Kelana Jaya line extension*
http://www.myrapid.com.my/projects/lrt-line-extension/latest-progress



> Kelana Jaya line extension


























*LRT Ampang line extension*
http://www.myrapid.com.my/projects/lrt-line-extension/latest-progress


----------



## AsHalt

nazrey said:


>


Staircase to "Tesco" heaven? 
/JokeOfTheDay


----------



## nazrey

NEW 4 CARS









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hhhumber/16065217167








https://www.flickr.com/photos/hhhumber/16065217787


----------



## XNeo

frm nazrey

KL MRT 










http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/e_29e.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/e_11b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/e_5a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/e_11d.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/e_5b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/e_6a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

BRT Sunway Line


faiz2014 said:


> pic credit to owner ([email protected])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1434856925_4fbe6ece09b3da2211eb1b85ed5850dd


----------



## XNeo

*KL MRT Q4 2014 progress*


----------



## lkstrknb

Watching this video makes me want to get a drone! I love the shot at 1:34!!

The guideway structure for this (and other lines in KL) is massive. I hope cities will shift to using maglev or monorail technology for future lines. The guideway structure is minimal compared to traditional steel wheel on steel rail systems. Sound barriers like those shown at 5:28 would also be unnecessary.

I'm happy this line is getting built though. It looks like its badly needed.


----------



## nazrey

*MRT1 INTERCHANGE STATIONS PROJECT*
SG BULOH - KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE


> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/e_1a.jpg
> 
> KAJANG - KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec14/e_43a.jpg
> 
> MUZIUM NEGARA - KL SENTRAL MULTIMODAL INTERCHANGE STATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/u_3a.jpg
> 
> PASAR SENI - LRT KELANA JAYA LINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/u_4a.jpg
> 
> BUKIT BINTANG - KL MONORAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/u_6g.jpg
> 
> MALURI - LRT AMPANG LINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan15/u_11a.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

KL SENTRAL MULTIMODAL INTERCHANGE STATION









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vedd/14939780268


----------



## nazrey

*SUNGAI BULOH INTERCHANGE STATION*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CMac4A_UwAAZtzQ.jpg:large


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *MALURI STATION*
> Maluri Station is located on a site undergoing rapid urban renewal that will see it embracing a new generation. This presents opportunities to approach the urban design as suited to a new generation, with a lighter, more playful manner to set a new precedent and give character to this local urban context.


15-09-21_Maluri_0082 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
15-09-21_Maluri_0056 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
15-09-21_Maluri_0033 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> COCHRANE STATION
> Cochrane Station resides in an open plaza space not closely flanked or overpassed by roads. The residential and home-maker retail redevelopments located around the station offer a softer residential context amenable to vibrant forms and harmonious colours within the entrance and interior design.


15-09-21_Cochrane_0074 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
15-09-21_Cochrane_0062 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
15-09-21_Cochrane_0070 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *MRT UNDERGROUND STATION*
> Source: http://artexpress.mymrt-underground.com.my/stations/
> *BUKIT BINTANG STATION*
> Situated at the crossroad of Jalan Bukit Bintang and Jalan Sultan Ismail, Bukit Bintang Station personifies the energy and vitality of the area through its high volume feature wall. The vibrant red colours and pattern unique to the station also underline the liveliness of the place and setting.


15-09-18_Bk Bintang_0018 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
15-09-18_Bk Bintang_0017 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
15-09-18_Bk Bintang_0010 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

MRT Kajang Line


----------



## nazrey

_in-land LRT KJ line track_









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51220573&postcount=679


----------



## LeeighIam

bravo KL!


----------



## nazrey

MRT Kajang Line @ section 16 - Phileo Damansara












World 2 World said:


> source: Thestar


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line*
Maluri South Portal - Overview Towards Transition Section



> https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/?fref=photo


Maluri South Portal - OCT 2015 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Maluri South Portal - OCT 2015 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MRT KAJANG LINE*
Semantan North Portal 



TelurArong said:


> Semantan North Portal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mrtundergr...2329119846661/959996904079876/?type=3&theater


Semantan North Portal – OCT 2015 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Semantan North Portal – OCT 2015 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

source: MRTMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

MRT Kajang Line









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov14/e_10b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb15/e_13a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr15/e_13b.jpg


----------



## dimlys1994

Klang Valley MRT line progress


----------



## XNeo

beautiful...KL MRT is one of the best project in Malaysia. well organized


----------



## nazrey

LRT Ampang Line Extension



TelurArong said:


> Infront of IOI Puchong (Nov. 2015)
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> Bombardier INNOVIA ART 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombardier INNOVIA Metro 300 _(coming soon 2017)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bombardier.com/en/transp...la-lumpur-malaysia.html?f-region=asia-pacific


*Kelana Jaya LRT Line to get 14 new trains*
Thursday November 26, 2015 MYT 12-58-36 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2015/11/26/14-new-LRT-trains-Kelana-Jaya/

PETALING JAYA: Fourteen new train sets will run on the Kelana Jaya LRT Line when its extension goes live in June 2016. 

Assembled in Canada, the first of the blue-coloured Innovia four-car sets were shipped to Malaysia on Oct 18 from train maker Bombardier Hartasuma Consortium. 

"We now await its arrival next week," Prasarana's Integrated Management and Engineering Services section chief executive Khairani Mohamed said in a statement Thursday. 

Prasarana, which runs RapidKL services, did not say how many people an Innovia set could fit. 

It said the trains would have "dynamic route maps" and "plugged-in doors", which would lead to better noise levels and cooler surroundings.

According to Khairani, the trains would be sent to Bombardier's plant in West Port for interior works and testing. 

It will then be taken to Prasarana's Subang depot for more testing. 

Another 13 sets will be sent for routine testing, with the second set to arrive in the country early December. 

The rest will come here in stages over 2016. 

The Kelana Jaya extension will see another 12 stations stretching from the Kelana Jaya stop up to Putra Heights, which will link with the Ampang Line extension. 

The first phase of the Ampang Line extension went live on Oct 31, with four new stations opened to the public. Another seven will be opened on March 31.


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:* LRT KJ Line



faiz2014 said:


> Malaysia: Kuala Lumpur is to receive the first Innovia trainset for the Kelana Jaya Line extension next week
> 
> source - Metro Report [email protected]


----------



## nazrey

Monday, 30 November 2015
*Klang Valley’s entire bus network to be revamped from Dec 1*
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...entire-bus-network-to-be-revamped-from-dec-1/


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line*












waja2000 said:


> Taman Midah Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wah .... glass lifts in middle. plus each direction in station have left and right escalator. gooood facility ... goood ..... i like it.


----------



## LeeighIam

its exciting to see this takin shape! Bravo KL!!! pretty soon ya don't need to drive pretty much. I thoroughly enjoyed my last trip to KL just takin the metro, monorail, commuter, and the elevated bus (sunday /bart'?) just enjoying the city, pretty soon this MRT would slice tru pockets of jungles n all …. gonna be awesome!


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Kelana Jaya (KJ) Line*












carte82 said:


> (Hope my FB pic works this time)


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line*
SUNGAI BULOH DEPOT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_2a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_2c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_2d.jpg

KAJANG DEPOT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_35d.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_35b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_35a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line*
MUTIARA DAMANSARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_7a.jpg

BANDAR UTAMA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_8a.jpg

SPRINT HIGHWAY, PHILEO DAMANSARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_10c.jpg

TAMAN PERTAMA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_28b.jpg

MEDAN DAMANSARA- BUKIT BANDARAYA










JALAN DUTA


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line*


















http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_3a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_4c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_13b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_34d.jpg


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mezairi/23550381315/


----------



## nazrey

> *LRQA Certifies Express Rail Link Malaysia to ISO 9001*
> http://www.lrqa.com/news-room/229560-lrqa-certifies-express-rail-link-malaysia-to-iso-9001.aspx
> 
> EXPRESS Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) expects better passenger growth after the completion of the 2.2km extension track linking the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) and the new low-cost carrier terminal (LCCT) by October next year. ERL has just been awarded ISO 9001:2008 certification for the scope provision of rail services between KLIA and KL Sentral by Lloyd's Register Quality Assurance.


*KLIA Transit*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4286398309_c810f230d3_b.jpg

KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr

P1040745 by petercpg, on Flickr

KLIA Transit 前往吉隆坡市區的電車 by Th♥mås Lǔ, on Flickr
KL Trip_day4_96 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr

*KLIA Ekspres*








http://foongpc.blogspot.com/2010/11/my-very-first-ride-on-klia-ekspres.html

KLIA Express tube by Shanmuga S, on Flickr

KLIA Ekspres 回吉隆坡機場的快線 by Th♥mås Lǔ, on Flickr
KLIA transit station in Kuala Lumpur by cazperp, on Flickr


----------



## nickisanoob

Does anyone here have any comment on if there are any positive effects of the Rapid KL bus network revamp implemented recently? 

I don't take the bus here in KL, but apparently they promised "higher frequency of buses during peak hours"


----------



## nazrey

Monday, 30 November 2015
*Klang Valley’s entire bus network to be revamped from Dec 1*
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...entire-bus-network-to-be-revamped-from-dec-1/


----------



## nazrey

*MRT KAJANG LINE*



TelurArong said:


> Semantan North Portal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mrtundergr...2329119846661/959996904079876/?type=3&theater











https://www.facebook.com/mrtundergr...0.1449538917./971664049579828/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*MRT KAJANG LINE*
Intervention Shaft

Intervention Shaft (IVS) 1 - NOV 2015 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

LRT KJ Line

20030212-KLaerial-CWL018 by Weeling Chen, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*New ERL Train | 6 Sets | Arrive: May 2016 * | *KL - KLIA* :cheers:



waja2000 said:


>


*Present Train*


----------



## nazrey

*New ERL Train | 6 Sets | Arrive: May 2016 | KL - KLIA*


ejatidiaz said:


> Retweeted from transitmy twitter


----------



## nazrey

WC4981B by H. Leung, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

World 2 World said:


> *New ERL Train | 6 Sets | Arrive: May 2016 * | *KL - KLIA* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Present Train*


Driverless or not?


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRA HEIGHTS LRT station*












chinseng214 said:


> Putra Heights Integrated LRT Station for Kelana Jaya & Ampang Line. Photos taken on 22nd Dec 2015


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> MRT2 _(coming soon)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://mymrt.com.my/


*UPDATE: MRT SUNGAI BULOUH - SERDANG - PUTRAJAYA LINE*
Tender Schedule









http://mymrt.com.my/en/tender-schedule-ssp


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *MRT Kajang Line*
> SUNGAI BULOH DEPOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_2a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_2c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug15/e_2d.jpg











https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysi...339121764161/1049056681792399/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: 
GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY) TRANSIT SYSTEM*
*EXISTED INTERCHANGE STATION 2015*
1. *MASJID JAMEK* (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + RapidKL LRT Ampang Line)
2. *TITIWANGSA* (RapidKL LRT Ampang Line + RapidKL Monorail Line)
3. *HANG TUAH* (RapidKL LRT Ampang Line + RapidKL Monorail Line)
4. *KL SENTRAL* (ERL + RapidKL LRT KJ Line + KTM Komuter Seremban, Port Klang Line + KTM ETS + KTM Intercity)
5. *SETIA JAYA* (KTM Komuter Port Klang Line + RapidKL Elevated BRT Sunway Line)
6. *USJ7* (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + RapidKL BRT Sunway Line)

*EXISTED INTEGRATED STATION 2015*
1. *PUTRA* (KTM Komuter Seremban, Port Klang Line)
2. *BANK NEGARA* (KTM Komuter Seremban, Port Klang Line)
3. *KUALA LUMPUR* (KTM Komuter Seremban, Port Klang Line)
4. *KL SENTRAL* (KTM Komuter Seremban, Port Klang Line)
5-15. *SENTUL TIMUR-CHAN SOW LIN* (RapidKL LRT Ampang, Sri Petaling Line)

*EXISTED A WALK DISTANCE INTERCHANGE STATION 2015*
1. *KL SENTRAL* MONORAIL STATION - *KL SENTRAL* INTERMODAL STATION
2. *KUALA LUMPUR* KTM STATION - *PASAR SENI* LRT KJ LINE STATION
3. *DANG WANGI* LRT KJ LINE STATION - *BUKIT NANAS* MONORAIL STATION
4. *BANDAR TASIK SELATAN* KLIA TRANSIT - LRT AMPANG LINE - KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE - TERMINAL BERSEPADU SELATAN (TBS)
5. *PWTC* LRT AMPANG LINE - *PUTRA* KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN, PORTKLANG LINE
6. *BANDARAYA* LRT AMPANG LINE - *BANK NEGARA* KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN,PORTKLANG LINE










*NEW INTERCHANGE STATION*
1. *PASAR SENI* (MRT Kajang Line + RapidKL LRT KJ Line)
2. *BUKIT BINTANG* (MRT Kajang Line + RapidKL Monorail Line)
3. *MALURI* (MRT Kajang Line + RapidKL LRT AMPANG Line)
4. *SUNGAI BULOH* (MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line + MRT Kajang Line + KTM Komuter Seremban Line + KTM ETS)
5. *KAJANG* (MRT Kajang Line + KTM Komuter Seremban Line + KTM ETS)
6. *KL ECO CITY* (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + KTM Komuter Seremban Line)
7. *SUBANG JAYA* (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + KTM Komuter Port Klang Line)
8. *TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE* (MRT Kajang Line + MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line)

*NEW INTEGRATED STATION*
1. *KWASA DAMANSARA* (MRT Kajang Line + MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line)
2. *KG SELAMAT* (MRT Kajang Line + MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line)
3. *SUNGAI BULOH* (MRT Kajang Line + MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line)
4. *PUTRA HEIGHTS* (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + RapidKL LRT Ampang Line)

*NEW A WALK DISTANCE INTERCHANGE STATION*
1. *MUZIUM NEGARA* MRT KAJANG LINE - *KL SENTRAL* INTERMODAL STATION



> *UPDATE: *
> *- Current -*
> *TOTAL: 441.24 km, 127 stations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KTM KOMUTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://homepage.ktmb.com.my/index.php/subsidiaries-komuter-page
> 
> 1. [1995] KTM Komuter (Seremban Line) - 105km, 23 stations
> [2007] KTM Komuter (Rawang-Tanjung Malim Shuttle Route) - 53km, 5 stations
> [2015] KTM Komuter (Seremban-Gemas Shuttle Route) - 102km, 6 stations NEW!
> 2. [1995] KTM Komuter (Port Klang Line) - 52km, 27 stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAPIDKL*
> 3. [1996] RapidKL LRT1 (Ampang Line) - 27km, 25 stations
> 4. [1996] RapidKL LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line) - collectively the Ampang Line
> 5. [1998] RapidKL LRT2 (Kelana Jaya Line) - 29km, 24 stations
> 6. [2003] RapidKL Monorail (KL Sentral-Titiwangsa) - 8.6km, 11 stations
> 7. [2015] RapidKL BRT Sunway Line - 5.5km, 7 stations NEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EXPRESS RAIL LINK*
> 8. [2002] ERL (KLIA Ekspres) - 59.14km, 6 stations
> 9. [2002] ERL (KLIA Transit) - 59.14km, 6 stations
> 
> *- Under Construction -*
> *TOTAL: 94.65 km, 57 stations*
> [2016] LRT Ampang line extension (Sri Petaling-Putra Heights) 18.1km, 12 stations
> [2016] LRT Kelana Jaya line extension (Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights) 17.4km, 13 stations
> [2016] KTM Komuter Port Klang line extension (Subang Jaya-Subang Skypark) 8.15km, 1 station
> [2017] MRT1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang) 51km, 31 stations
> 
> *coming soon:* Siemens Inspiro for MRT Kajang Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coming soon:* Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coming soon:* New KLIA Ekspres from CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> MRT2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya) 52.2km
> LRT3 (One Utama-Klang-Johan Setia) 36km


----------



## nazrey

*Global AirRail Awards*
https://www.globalairrail.com/awards/past-winners
2011
• *Best Customer Service* – KLIA Ekspres, Express Rail Link 
• *Personality of the Year* – Noormah Mohd Noor, CEO of Express Rail Link

2012
• *North Star Air Rail Link of the Year* – KLIA Ekspres 

2013
• *Environmental Commitment* – Express Rail Link

2014
• *North Star Air Rail Link of the Year* – Express Rail Link 
• *Best Payment Solution* – Xchanging Malaysia: Automatic Fare Collection system on Express Rail Link, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

2015
• *Marketing Campaign of the Year* - Express Rail Link
• *North Star Air Rail Link of the Year* - Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd



> * ERL welcomed its 60 millionth passenger on 27th February 2015*
> http://www.kliaekspres.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/ERL-Milestones-August-2015.pdf
> *KLIA Transit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4286398309_c810f230d3_b.jpg
> 
> KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr
> 
> P1040745 by petercpg, on Flickr
> 
> KLIA Transit 前往吉隆坡市區的電車 by Th♥mås Lǔ, on Flickr
> KL Trip_day4_96 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr
> 
> *KLIA Ekspres*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://foongpc.blogspot.com/2010/11/my-very-first-ride-on-klia-ekspres.html
> 
> KLIA Express tube by Shanmuga S, on Flickr
> 
> KLIA Ekspres 回吉隆坡機場的快線 by Th♥mås Lǔ, on Flickr
> KLIA transit station in Kuala Lumpur by cazperp, on Flickr





> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yvrpinsker/19275906413/
> 
> *Xchanging’s automatic fare collection (AFC) system*
> Xchanging’s automatic fare collection (AFC) system is the first cloud-based ticketing solution that is economical, easy to maintain and fully scalable. It is designed to allow rapid integration of new stations at any time, with minimal effort, thanks to cloud hosting and a centrally managed system. One of the innovative concepts introduced by Xchanging includes multiple touch points to enable passengers to better plan and manage their itinerary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile point-of-sales device – A first of its kind application for multi-purpose handheld devices, which validates Contactless Smartcard tickets and sells and validates QR Barcodes.
> Mobile App and Website – An integrated e-commerce solution that offers flexibility and convenience for ticketing purchase and travel planning.
> Self-service kiosk – An interactive self-service platform for a holistic view of end-to-end route planning, fare information and ticketing.
> Passenger service machine – Versatile customer service platform which accepts various payment modes.


----------



## nazrey

LRT Ampang Line Extension 


waja2000 said:


> Taken 31/1/2016
> 
> Taman Perindustrian Puchong Station - station almost complete, left pedestrian bridge





waja2000 said:


> taken 31/1/2016
> 
> IOI Puchong Station - should able to finish in 2 month.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## nazrey

> @ KLIA LCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsletter.wct.com.my/july2015.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*AIRPORT RAIL LINK *
KLIA-KLIA2-SUBANG SKYPARK












nazrey said:


> *SELANGOR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
> *GATEWAY TO MALAYSIA*
> *KLIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4209047344_57a2e583ef_o.jpg
> 
> *KLIA2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Subang Skypark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.therakyatpost.com/news/2...opens-after-haze-temporarily-grounds-flights/​


*KLIA2 STATION*



> https://www.flickr.com/photos/eddietan/14788422754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15425076091/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14205995253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nashaplaneta.net/en/asia/malaysia/kuala-lumpur-aeroport-terminal-klia2.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/2015/05/11/klia-ekspres-from-klia2-to-kl-sentral/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/2015/05/11/klia-ekspres-from-klia2-to-kl-sentral/


*KLIA STATION*



> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe.../KLIA_MTB&Tower.jpg/1024px-KLIA_MTB&Tower.jpg
> KLIA by Swaminathan, on Flickr
> KLIA Ekspres ticket booth by micketymoc, on Flickr
> KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit Ticket Counter, KLIA Kuala Lumpur International Airport by Fabio Achilli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://welscua.blogspot.com/2011/11/malaysia-glimpse-of-kl-international.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kokweetan.com/Articles/Continent/Asia/Malaysia/KLIA (Kuala Lumpur) 8.9.15.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tofi/31719407/


*SUBANG SKYPARK STATION*



> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3343/4598910886_f459c29180_b.jpg
> 
> KTM KOMUTER EXTENSION TO SUBANG AIRPORT
> (UNDERCONSTRUCTION)


----------



## nazrey

Putra Heights Integrated LRT Station












chinseng214 said:


> Putra Heights Integrated LRT Station for Kelana Jaya & Ampang Line. Photos taken on 5th Jan 2016


----------



## LeeighIam

Are they opening the stations in phases?


----------



## World 2 World

^^yes


----------



## nazrey

> *Integrated Transport Terminal - Bandar Tasik Selatan*
> BANDAR TASIK SELATAN TRANSPORT HUB



Sayang Kuala Lumpur by Kha Led LooDy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Award-winning solution offers passengers more effective ticketing options*
> The automatic fare collection (AFC) system "is the first global cloud-based travel and ticketing exchange, and services over 7 million passengers per annum. The system offers an end-to-end multi-channel avenue and validation solution that manages ticketing operations across six stations from the capital's transport hub to the international airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud Technology Powers Express Rail Link’s New Ticketing System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new ticketing gates allow passengers to use the new contactless smartcards in place of the former magnetic stripe tickets, for single trip and multi-trip tickets. Also, *with the options of QR Barcode tickets for online purchases, along with Touch ‘n Go and Visa payWave*, ERL expects much faster and smoother passenger flow through the gates, and consequently shorter queues at ticket counters.
> https://www.globalairrail.com/news/...owers-express-rail-links-new-ticketing-system


* QR Barcode Ticket*
Take KLIA Ekspres – the fastest airport transfer in Kuala Lumpur. With this FREE KLIA Ekspres mobile app, your journey will be even quicker and simpler! Open iTunes to buy QR Barcode ticket and download apps.
















https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/klia-ekspres/id618650763?mt=8#


----------



## nazrey

@ KLIA ERL Station









http://www.klia2.info/trips/malaysia/klia-erl-station


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> MRT2 _(coming soon)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://mymrt.com.my/


*Bidding starts for RM2bil MRT 2 viaduct jobs*
BY SHARIDAN M. ALI Thursday, 11 February 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/02/11/bidding-starts-for-mrt-2/

PETALING JAYA: IJM Corp Bhd and Sunway Construction Group Bhd are among five construction giants in the running for an RM2bil job to construct viaducts in the Mass Rapid Transit line 2 (MRT 2) project.

The others shortlisted are Gadang Holdings Bhd, Mudajaya Group Bhd and Ahmad Zaki Resources Bhd, according to sources.

*“Each of the viaduct packages is worth not less than RM1bil and these are for the northern side of the MRT 2.*

Tender submissions have just been closed and construction jobs from MRT 2 are expected to be awarded from next month onwards,” a source said.

A viaduct is a bridge composed of several small spans and is commonly used as the basic infrastructure for rail projects.

MRT 2, with an RM28bil price tag, will start from Sungai Buloh before going through Serdang up to its final stop in Putrajaya with a total of 36 stations.

According to officials familiar with the tendering process, any packages to be awarded worth more than RM200mil would need consensus from the Finance Ministry in a meeting to be chaired by the Prime Minister himself.

“As the economy is slowing, the Government is giving priority to public infrastructure projects to stimulate the economy. The top brass is looking into the progress of the MRT 2 project closely,” said an official.

CIMB Research in a recent report said it was maintaining its “overweight” recommendation on the construction sector although the Government has decided to revise the 2016 gross domestic product forecast to 4% from 4.5% for 2016.

But it is also important to note that the construction industry is looking at a 10% increase in labour cost and a 2% increase in overall cost due to the newly revised foreign worker levy.

*The source also said that the most expensive package, namely, the tunnelling contract with an estimated value of more than RM12bil, would be awarded in April.*

“The frontrunner is the MMC-Gamuda joint venture, which is also the project delivery partner for MRT 2. Like the MRT 1 project, the tunneling job will be awarded on a Swiss Challenge basis,” said the source.

Under the Swiss Challenge system, MMC-Gamuda will have the first right of refusal to do the job at the lowest bid plus a small percentage of the margins.

Foreign rail experts such as Strabag Rail, Hyundai and China Railway Engineering Corp are vying for the tunnelling job.

The tunnelling job for MRT 1, which was undertaken by MMC-Gamuda, is nearing completion.

Other interested foreign companies for the tunnelling job include Vinci Construction from the United Kingdom, Taisei Techno from Japan, China Railway Construction Corp and China Communications Construction Company.

These parties are eager to submit their bids for the job,

“The race has attracted many because it is seen as the most lucrative aspect of the project,” said the source.

Qualified foreign bidders for the tunnelling job are allowed to put in joint bids or set up a consortium not exceeding three parties, but must name a lead partner.

*The 13.5km tunnelling job is longer than the first line which was 9.5km.*

The tunnelling cost of the first line was RM8.2bil.

Apart from having a more expensive tunnel, MRT 2, also known as the Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya line, will offer more main civil engineering and construction packages from the first line.

It has been reported that the new line will offer 10 main packages compared with eight in the first line.

In light of cheap oil prices leading to the recent recalibration of the country’s budget, the implementation of major public transport infrastructure projects such as the light rail transit 3 (LRT 3) and MRT 2 still remain a priority for the Government.

In the 11th Malaysia Plan, the Government will continue to spend on high-impact construction work, particularly rail projects, that will boost the country’s economic growth from 2016 to 2020.

*The MRT 2 and LRT 3, totalling RM37bil, are expected to be rolled out this year onwards.*


----------



## nazrey

rapidKL Ampang Line
http://railtravelstation.com/category/malaysia/rapidkl/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> LRT Line 3: Bandar Utama To Johan Setia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lrt3.com.my/v14/


*Tender starts next month for LRT3 *
Light Rail Transit Line 3 (LRT3) From Bandar Utama To Johan Setia
http://www.myrapid.com.my/business/tenders



> *Tender kerja LRT3 bulan depan *
> Oleh Petah Wazzan Iskandar dan Lum Chee Hong ISNIN, 18 JANUARI 2016 @ 1:18 PM
> Selanjutnya di : http://www.bharian.com.my/node/115588


Systems works packages and Pre-Qualification Briefing was done on Thursday, 10 December 2015 ...



> 1 LRT3-SYS-301 LIGHT RAIL VEHICLES (LRV)
> 2 LRT3-SYS-302 AUTOMATIC FARE COLLECTION (AFC)
> 3 LRT3-SYS-303 TELECOMMUNICATION & SYSTEM INTEGRATOR
> 4 LRT3-SYS-304 TRACKWORKS & CONDUCTOR POWER RAIL SYSTEM
> 5 LRT3-SYS-305 DEPOT EQUIPMENT + TRACK MAINTENANCE VEHICLES
> 6 LRT3-SYS-307 POWER SUPPLY & DISTRIBUTION SYSTEM (PSDS) + POWER SCADA
> 7 LRT3-SYS-308 SIGNALLING & TRAIN CONTROL SYSTEM, PLATFORM SCREEN DOORS (PSD) & INTRUSION PREVENTIVE SYSTEM (IPS)
> 8 LRT3-SYS-306 ELECTRONIC ACCESS CONTROL (EAC) SYSTEM


----------



## nazrey

LRT Ampang Line Extension


lelaki_melayu2003 said:


> Taken on 6/2/2016:


----------



## nazrey

*Prasarana more concerned about weak ringgit*
BY SHARIDAN M.ALI Tuesday, 16 February 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/.../prasarana-more-concerned-about-weak-ringgit/










Closer collaboration: TFL Surface Transport managing director Leon Daniels 
(left) shaking hands with Azmi. Looking on are UK High Commissioner to 
Malaysia Vicky Treadell and Prasarana chairman Tan Sri Ismail Adam.

KUALA LUMPUR: Light rail transit (LRT) operator Prasarana Malaysia Bhd is more concerned about the impact of the weak ringgit than the recently revised foreign worker levy on the cost of the upcoming RM9bil LRT 3.

President and chief executive officer Datuk Azmi Abdul Aziz brought this issue up as the LRT 3’s costing was done in 2013 when the ringgit was stronger.

“This ringgit aspect only affects about 30% of the total cost in the form of the imported “software” part of the new urban rail line. “Basically, it revolves around the system works and signalling system of LRT 3. “The rest of the project is not affected by the currency fluctuation.

“Hopefully, the ringgit would have strengthened by the time we procure the software part of LRT 3,” he said,

He said this to the press after Prasarana signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Transport for London (TFL).

TFL is a government body responsible for most aspects of the transport system in Greater London.

The MoU will pave the way for closer collaboration between the two parties to further boost services in both countries.

The parties would also establish a work-placement exchange programme involving senior officials from both organisations.

To date, Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd and George Kent (M) Bhd have been appointed as the project delivery partner (PDP) of LRT 3 from Bandar Utama to Klang. The PDP firms were appointed to ensure quality and avoid cost overruns.

*Construction and awards for the 36-km LRT 3 will start anytime soon and the project is expected to be completed in 2020.*

LRT 3 is the biggest project by development value to date overseen by Prasarana. It also oversees the RM7bil Kelana Jaya and Ampang Line LRT extensions.

Apart from the RM9bil development cost, Prasarana has also set aside RM1bil for land acquisition for the LRT 3 project. Besides the LRT network, Prasarana also operates the KL Monorail as well as the RapidKL, RapidPenang and RapidKuantan bus services.


----------



## nazrey

SPAD's Klang Valley Rail Transit Map 









http://spadnews.blogspot.my/2015/11/sekitar-simposium-pengangkutan-awam.html


----------



## nazrey

http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=512...rapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130&xtz=-420


----------



## nazrey

*COMING SOON*
*BRT Federal Line (Pasar Seni-Klang) 34km, 25 stations*



> *INTERCHANGE STATIONS*
> Pasar Seni Station - LRT KJ Line+MRT SBK Line
> KL Sentral Station - KL Monorail
> Subang Jaya Station - LRT KJ Line+KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
> Klang Station - LRT3+KTM Komuter Port Klang Line


Brickfields Station










Petaling Jaya Station










Subang Jaya Station


----------



## nazrey

*MRT UNDERGROUND STATION*
Source: http://artexpress.mymrt-underground.com.my/stations/
MERDEKA STATION
Merdeka station is an embodiment of the spirit of nationalism. The station is located underneath Jalan Hang Jebat, adjacent to historical landmarks such as Stadium Negara and Stadium Merdeka and the future KL118 development. Feature walls within the station are used to commemorate the declaration of independence and the Rukun Negara.














































Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> COCHRANE STATION
> Cochrane Station resides in an open plaza space not closely flanked or overpassed by roads. The residential and home-maker retail redevelopments located around the station offer a softer residential context amenable to vibrant forms and harmonious colours within the entrance and interior design.


Cochrane Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Cochrane Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Cochrane Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

New INNOVIA Metro 300 trains for Kuala Lumpur


----------



## nazrey

New interchange staion @ KL Eco City
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
- rapidKL LRT KJ Line
- MRT Circle Line (proposed)



























https://www.facebook.com/KLEcoCityMalaysia/?fref=photo
















​


----------



## nazrey

MRT1









mymrt.com.my

MRT2









https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysi...339121764161/1105135746184492/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

rapidKL LRT KJ Line



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

rapidKL LRT Ampang Line









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stesen-LRT-Rapidkl-101-Puchong-Jaya/252922711709537








https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stesen-LRT-Rapidkl-101-Puchong-Jaya/252922711709537


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: 
GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY) TRANSIT SYSTEM*










Touch 'n Go Card - Malaysian common ticketing system (1997)










*KTM KOMUTER*


> *TOTAL: 312km*
> 1. [1995] KTM Komuter (Seremban Line) - 105km, 23 stations
> [2007] KTM Komuter (Rawang-Tanjung Malim Shuttle Route) - 53km, 5 stations
> [2015] KTM Komuter (Seremban-Gemas Shuttle Route) - 102km, 6 stations
> 2. [1995] KTM Komuter (Port Klang Line) - 52km, 27 stations
> 
> *- Under Construction -*
> TOTAL: 8.15km
> [2016] KTM Komuter Port Klang line extension (Subang Jaya-Subang Skypark) 8.15km, 1 station
> [2016] Eco City new interchange station (rapidKL KJ Line)
> [2016] Subang Jaya new interchange station (rapidKL KJ Line)
> [2016] Sungai Buloh new interchange station (MRT)
> [2016] Kajang new interchange station (MRT)












*RAPIDKL*


> *TOTAL: 70.1km*
> 1. [1996] RapidKL LRT1 (Ampang Line Network) - 15km, 18 stations
> [1996] RapidKL LRT1 (Sri Petaling Line) - 12km, 7 stations
> 2. [1998] RapidKL LRT2 (Kelana Jaya Line) - 29km, 24 stations
> 3. [2003] RapidKL Monorail (KL Sentral-Titiwangsa) - 8.6km, 11 stations
> 4. [2015] RapidKL BRT Sunway Line - 5.5km, 7 stations
> 
> *- Under Construction -*
> TOTAL: 35.5km
> [2016] LRT Ampang line extension (Sri Petaling-Putra Heights) 18.1km, 8 stations
> [2016] LRT Kelana Jaya line extension (Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights) 17.4km, 13 stations
> [2016]New Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line














> *- Coming Soon -*
> LRT3 (Bandar Utama - Klang) 36km, 25 stations












*AIRPORT RAIL LINK*


> *TOTAL: 59.14km*
> [2002] ERL (EXPRESS RAIL LINK) - 59.14km, 6 stations
> 
> *- Under Construction -*
> [2016] New ERL Train (KLIA Ekspres) | 6 Sets | Arrive: May 2016












*MASS RAPID TRANSIT (MRT)*


> *TOTAL: 51km*
> *- Under Construction -*
> [2017] MRT1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang) 51km, 31 stations
> 
> *- Coming Soon -*
> MRT2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya) 52.2km, 36 stations
> 
> *- TBA -*
> MRT3 (Circle Line)


----------



## World 2 World

#‎KVMRT‬ fun fact: We are using three types of sound barriers on tracks - Vertical, Semi Enclosure and (as seen here being installed near the Semantan Station) Full Enclosure.









https://www.facebook.com/MMCGAMUDA/?fref=photo


----------



## nazrey

KAMPUNG SELAMAT MRT SBK LINE STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_2a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_2b.jpg

KWASA DAMANSARA STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_4a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_4b.jpg

KWASA SENTRAL STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_5a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_5d.jpg


----------



## nazrey

KOTA DAMANSARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_6a.jpg

PHILEO DAMANSARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_11a.jpg

TAMAN CONNAUGHT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_24a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*New interchange staion @ KL Eco City*
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
- rapidKL LRT KJ Line
- MRT Circle Line (proposed)



j0hn____ said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://mymrt.com.my/en/sbk/home


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur LRT Line extension.*

@*Subang Interchange Station & Sound Barrier *


----------



## nazrey

*LRT KJ Line Extention*



travellator said:


> The under-construction sound barrier as the line curves from the Federal Highway into Subang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very close to the apartment building. Wonder how the enclosing cladding will be.


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Line
BANDAR UTAMA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_9c.jpg

SEMANTAN STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_13d.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/e_13f.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *MRT UNDERGROUND STATION*
> Source: http://artexpress.mymrt-underground.com.my/stations/
> MUZIUM NEGARA STATION
> Muzium Negara Station is located between the historical Muzium Negara and the contemporary KL Sentral development. Design elements of the station depict the transition of the city’s mode of public transport from the early days to the present.











https://www.facebook.com/mrtundergr...329119846661/1057412371004995/?type=3&theater


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*Prasarana to award LRT 3 contracts from Q3*
BY SHARIDAN M. ALI Wednesday, 27 April 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...7/prasarana-to-award-lrt-3-contracts-from-q3/

KUALA LUMPUR: Prasarana Malaysia Bhd will start awarding contracts for the RM9bil light rail transit line 3 (LRT 3) construction packages from the third quarter of this year onwards.

President and group chief executive officer of the urban public transport operator and asset owner Datuk Azmi Abdul Aziz said it would try to offer as many packages as possible in ensuring optimal participation from those companies that had made it through the pre-qualication process of the new 36 km line, linking Bandar Utama to Klang.

“We have done the pre-qualification process for civil and system works. We then have to complete the design before the procurement strategy process that will determine the number of packages to be tendered out.

“LRT 3 will also feature an underground package which will be about 2km in length. Currently, on the ground, we have started the land surveying works at some places along the line,” he said.

To date, only Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd and its joint-venture George Kent Bhd have been awarded the project delivery partner of LRT 3 which reportedly has the potential value of more than RM500mil in management fees.

On the existing RM7bil LRT extension development, Azmi said all was well to meet the final date of completion on June 20.

“To date, we have opened up two sections of the extension and we expect a growth of 2% in ridership this year,” he said at the 16th UITP Asia-Pacific Assembly press conference yesterday.

Key players in the global public transport industry will be converging in Kuala Lumpur on May 17 & 18 for the UITP Asia-Pacific Assembly, an annual event organised by the International Association of Public Transport (UITP).

This event will be jointly hosted and organised by UITP and Prasarana.

Azmi said the assembly, which would be attended by more than 300 public transport professionals from Asia Pacific, Europe, North America and Australia, would elaborate on key challenges in the public transport space and also chart new initiatives to serve public transport users globally.

With the theme “On An Upwards Trajectory: The Journey & Growth of Public Transport in Asia-Pacific”, the event will also allow Malaysia to showcase its current and future development plans including the upcoming mass rapid transit lines and the new High Speed Rail project.

UITP Asia-Pacific head Sue Chan said Kuala Lumpur would follow in the footsteps of recent assembly hosts Shenzhen, Hong Kong and Tokyo.

“With the goal of increasing use of public transport to 40% by 2030, we believe Kuala Lumpur is facing an exciting time to take up this challenge and opening up many opportunities for public transport stakeholders,” she said.


----------



## nazrey

@ rapidKL LRT









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=958244050938649&set=p.958244050938649&type=3&theater
















































From http://www.myrapid.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

BUKIT BINTANG MRT UNDERGROUND STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec15/u_17h.jpg


----------



## User90210

*LRT 3 project starts this month, 96 companies shortlisted for packages worth RM9bil*
The Star Thursday, 5 May 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/05/05/lrt-3-project-to-start-this-month/

KUALA LUMPUR: The RM9bil light rail transit line three (LRT 3) project from Bandar Utama to Johan Setia, Klang will kick off this month, with some 96 companies being shortlisted for the various jobs.

To build the 37km rail infrastructure that comprises stations, viaducts, as well as park and ride facilities, a total of 44 companies have been shortlisted and have been broken up into two segments. A total of 22 companies have been shortlisted to bid for the large infrastructure jobs that would be awarded on a competitive basis. 

Another 22 companies have been shortlisted on a restricted tender basis among majority bumiputera-owned companies. Also, a total of eight companies have been shortlisted for the tunnelling portion, which will span across two kilometres.

The system works have been broken up into four different categories, including the rolling stocks that are mainly dominated by international players.

Almost all the familiar construction ‘big boys’ have been shortlisted for the main infrastructure job.

Among them are Gamuda Bhd, Bina Puri Holdings Bhd, Crest Builder Holdings Bhd, WCT Bhd , IJM Corp Bhd, Naza Engineering, Muhibbah Engineering (M) Bhd and Sunway Construction Group Bhd, among others.

As the pre-qualified tenderers have been shortlisted, LRT 3 project owner Prasarana Malaysia Bhd together with the project delivery partner, Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd and George Kent Bhd, will now initiate the tendering process for the LRT 3.

The tender period will start from this month onwards.

According to Prasarana Malaysia Bhd president and group chief executive officer Datuk Azmi Abdul Aziz, they are still working on the work packages now.

Azmi also reiterated Prasarana’s commitment to an open, transparent and honest tender process for the LRT 3.

According to earlier news report, the actual awarding of contracts of LRT 3 would start from the third quarter of this year onwards and Azmi was reported saying Prasarana would try to offer as many packages as possible in ensuring optimal participation from as many companies as possible. 

The LRT 3 aims to connect two million people between Bandar Utama and Klang by 2020. It will have 27 stations with 10 park and ride facilities.


----------



## nazrey

*TSR Capital bags RM90m job for MRT Line 2*
Friday, 6 May 2016 | MYT 5:34 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...06/tsr-capital-bags-rm90m-job-for-mrt-line-2/

KUALA LUMPUR: TSR Capital Bhd's unit has secured a RM90mil contract for the earthworks for the Serdang depot of the Mass Rapid Transit, Line 2.

The construction company said on Friday its unit TSR Bina Sdn Bhd had accepted the contract from Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd for the Line 2, stretching from Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya.

“The project’s construction period is 24 months and shall commence upon the notification of date for site possession by the project delivery partner,” it said.

TSR expects the project to contribute positively to the earnings of the group for the financial years ending 2016


nazrey said:


> MRT 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysi...339121764161/1103708396327227/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

Automatic platform gates being installed at Kwasa Sentral MRT Station.









https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysi...339121764161/1140832812614785/?type=3&theater


----------



## LeeighIam

can't wait! looking sharp!


----------



## nazrey

> Ampang Line (since 1998)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/37/87195345_5b6f70620f_b.jpg


LRT Ampang Line

Kuala Lumpur by i.gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...g-stock-and-signalling-contracts-awarded.html
> 
> *Klang Valley rolling stock and signalling contracts awarded*
> 13 May 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MALAYSIA: Mass Rapid Transit Corp announced the award of four contracts for the Klang Valley MRT Line 2 project on May 12. The 52·2 km line, also known as the SSP Line, will link Sungai Buloh, Serdang and Putrajaya.
> 
> The 1·62bn ringgit package SY203 covering the supply of 58 four-car driverless electric trainsets and depot equipment was won by the HAP consortium of South Korean companies Hyundai Rotem and POSCO Engineering and their local partner Apex Communications
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey

KL Monorail Line

Garis Kota Cahaya by al-kurauwi, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KL MRT Line train undergoing testing @SG. Buloh Station*









https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia


----------



## darkbytes

I think Kuala Lumpur has some of the most advanced designs in Transportation, congratulations!


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line*
View of the construction of the Phileo Damansara Station Multi-Storey Park and Ride Building in progress









https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysi...339121764161/1151635581534508/?type=3&theater


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Initial rendering for MRT line 2 rolling stock



clipper103 said:


> The potential design of Hyundai Rotem MRT line 2 stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From http://pulsenews.co.kr/view.php?year=2016&no=363618


----------



## nazrey

Komuter & ETS Class 93

KTM Class 92 & 93 in Old Kuala Lumpur Station (Kuala Lumpur City) by Adhit Jhauhary, on Flickr

Komuter & ETS Class 91

KTM Class 91 & Class 92 (Kuala Lumpur City) by Adhit Jhauhary, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Ekspres/Transit*
GERMANY - Siemens Desiro

KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr

*KLIA Ekspres*
CHINA - CNR Changchun










*KTM ETS Class 93*
CHINA - CSR Zhuzhou









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/df/ETS_5.jpg/1024px-ETS_5.jpg

*KTM ETS Class 91*
KOREA/JAPAN - Hyundai Rotem Co. and Mitsubishi Electric Corp









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8216931094/

*KTM Komuter Class 92*
CHINA - CSR Zhuzhou









https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2949/15296352467_2a5a777630_b.jpg

*LRT Ampang Line*
CHINA - CSR Zhuzhou









https://twitter.com/azmiaziz60

*KL Monorail*
MALAYSIA - Scomi Rail

KL Monorail 2309, by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

*LRT KJ LINE*
CANADA - Bombardier
35 trainsets of 2-cars Bombardier Innovia ART 200 EMU 

Kuala Lumpur Sentral by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

35 trainsets of 4-cars Bombardier Innovia ART 200 EMU 








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4831571760_2f13e6b8e1_b.jpg

14 trainsets of 4-cars Bombardier Innovia ART 300 EMU 










*Aerotrain (KLIA)*
CANADA - Bombardier Innovia APM 100 vehicles









http://s15.postimg.org/u4r8zrggr/4209047344_57a2e583ef_o.jpg

*MRT SBK Line*
GERMANY - Siemens Inspiro









source: KVMRT

*MRT SSP Line*
KOREA - Hyundai Rotem









https://www.hyundai-rotem.co.kr/PRCenter/News_View.asp?idx=3821


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-lumpur-lrt3-preliminary-designer-chosen.html
> 
> *Kuala Lumpur LRT3 preliminary designer chosen*
> 25 May 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MALAYSIA: Systra is to undertake preliminary design for Line LRT3 in Kuala Lumpur, the company announced on May 24. The scope covers design of viaducts, tunnels, the depot and railway systems as well as rolling stock.
> 
> Connecting the Bandar Utama and Johan Setia districts in western Kuala Lumpur, the 37·7 km line would run mostly on an elevated alignment, with 2 km underground. There would be 26 stations, including 10 with park-and-ride sites providing a total of 6 000 spaces
> 
> ...


----------



## QalzimCity

Yeahhhh lrt 3 is coming... hope their rolling stocks will be as amazing as lrt2,mrt1, and mrt2 designs...
lets make malaysians travel in style even when taking public transport...


----------



## LeeighIam

KL is definitely moving in the right direction with massive expansions of public transportations, cheers to KL!


----------



## nazrey

MRT Information Centre and MRT Information Truck at The Atmosphere Business Centre, Seri Kembangan























































Source: fb MRTMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

*MERDEKA MRT UNDERGROUND STATION @ MERDEKA PNB118 TOWET*
Interchange with LRT Ampang Line









http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r



nazrey said:


> *MRT UNDERGROUND STATION*
> Source: http://artexpress.mymrt-underground.com.my/stations/
> *MERDEKA STATION*
> Merdeka station is an embodiment of the spirit of nationalism. The station is located underneath Jalan Hang Jebat, adjacent to historical landmarks such as Stadium Negara and Stadium Merdeka and the future KL118 development. Feature walls within the station are used to commemorate the declaration of independence and the Rukun Negara.


Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

*TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE MRT UNDERGROUND STATION @ TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE (TRX FORMLY KNOWN AS KL INTERNATIONAL FINANCIAL DISTRICT)*
Future interchange with MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya line station









http://www.mulia.com.my/








http://www.mulia.com.my/



nazrey said:


> *MRT UNDERGROUND STATION*
> Source: http://artexpress.mymrt-underground.com.my/stations/
> *TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE STATION*
> This is the largest underground station. It is an interchange station between the SBK Line and the future SSP Line. Forms, patterns and interior finishes within the station feature a modern contextual interpretation of an Islamic corporate theme.


TRX by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
TRX by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
TRX by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: KLANG VALLEY RAIL TRANSIT SYSTEMS*
POPULATION: 7.2 million (SOURCE)
_As of June 2016_
*TOTAL 504.39KM (+72.5KM)*










*KTMB - 286km, 59 stations (+8.15km, 1 station)*


> 1. KTM Komuter Seremban Line - 105km, 23 stations
> KTM Komuter (Rawang-Tanjung Malim Shuttle Service) - 53km, 5 stations
> KTM Komuter (Seremban-Pulau Sebang/Tampin Shuttle Service) - 76km, 4 stations
> 2. KTM Komuter Port Klang Line - 52 km, 27 stations
> 
> - Under Construction -
> 2017 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line Extension (Subang Jaya-Subang Skypark) 8.15km, 1 station


*Prasarana RapidKL - 72km, 64 stations (+28.1km, 24 station)*


> 3,4. RapidKL LRT Ampang Line System Netwok - 34.4km, 29 stations
> RapidKL LRT Ampang Line - 15km, 18 stations
> RapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line - 12km+7.4km, 7+4 stations (new)
> 5. RapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line - 29km, 24 stations
> 6. RapidKLRapidKL Monorail Line - 8.6km, 11 stations
> 
> - Under Construction -
> (2016) LRT Ampang line extension (IOI Puchong Jaya-Putra Heights) 10.7km, 11 stations
> (2016) LRT Kelana Jaya line extension (Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights) 17.4km, 13 stations
> 
> UPCOMING
> LRT Bandar Utama-Johan Setia, 36km, 25 stations


*YTL Express Rail Link (ERL), 59.14km, 6 stations *


> Express Rail Link (ERL)
> 7. KLIA Ekspres
> 8. KLIA Transit


*MRT Corp, 51km, 31 stations*


> - Under Construction -
> 9. (2016) MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang (SBK) Line, 51km, 31 stations
> 
> UPCOMING
> MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) line, 52.2km, 37 stations
> MRT Circle Line


----------



## nazrey

*BUS TERMINALS IN KLANG VALLEY (GREATER KUALA LUMPUR)*
BANDAR TASIK SELATAN









https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/8648402428/
Passengers Pick-Up and Drop-Off Area by Wan Hashim Wan Ibrahim, on Flickr
Ticket Counters by Wan Hashim Wan Ibrahim, on Flickr
Bandar Tasik Selatan by Lota Constantino, on Flickr

KUALA LUMPUR - PUDU

Kuala Lumpur 2011 (58) by Jacques Beaulieu, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur 2011 (57) by Jacques Beaulieu, on Flickr
Security by Adrian Ng, on Flickr

KUALA LUMPUR - KL SENTRAL









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15888926332/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/15172138202/in/photostream/
KL Sentral bus terminal by Asif Huque, on Flickr

PUTRAJAYA SENTRAL









http://www.klia2.info/images/rail/putrajaya-sentral-001.jpg








Deserted Putra sentral by Asif Huque, on Flickr
IMG_3472 by Wan Hashim Wan Ibrahim, on Flickr



> *UPCOMING*
> GOMBAK - Integrated Transport Terminal (ITT) Gombak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Integrated Transport Terminal (ITT) Gombak*
> http://www.spad16.primuscore.com/la...nals/integrated-transport-terminal-itt-gombak
> 
> The Integrated Transport Terminal (ITT) Gombak will commence construction in June 2016. This terminal will cater for express buses servicing the Eastern Corridor and will see the diverson of more than 400 buses from entering the CBD area after ITT Gombak is operational. The site for ITT Gombak was chosen based on its easy multi-modal accessibility, especially to the LRT Gombak station. This project which is the second of the three planned ITTs, would further reduce overall traffic congestion in the built-up areas of Greater KL/Klang Valley region. The third ITT is being planned to be located at Sungai Buloh, which will cater to Northern buses.


----------



## nazrey

*New KTM Komuter Station - Kajang 2*
https://twitter.com/malayanrailways



















*New KTM Komuter Station - Eco City*










*New KTM Komuter Station - Subang Skypark*









http://subangskypark.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Nexus4.jpg


----------



## Ten

A lot of nice projects with very futuristic design!

Love the Malaysian developments!


----------



## LeeighIam

It's awesome that KL is prioritizing public transportation system with its fast growing population, pretty soon little need to drive! Was there in December and it was pretty easy to maneuver around the city but a little tough on foot with all the constructions but it"ll be worth the hassle when it"s all done.


----------



## al-numbers

Pasar Seni Station as of a few days ago.



anordinarymouse said:


> Pasar Seni Station - Photo taken yesterday (5 June 2016)
> 
> DSC04790 by ordinarymouse, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line (51km)*
KAMPUNG SELAMAT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e2c.jpg

KWASA DAMANSARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e3a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e3c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e3d.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e3f.jpg

KOTA DAMANSARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e5a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e5c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e5b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line (51km)*
SURIAN









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e6a.jpg

BANDAR UTAMA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e8a.jpg

TAMAN TUN DR ISMAIL









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e9a.jpg

PHILEO DAMANSARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e10a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e10b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e10d.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line (51km)*
SEMANTAN









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e12a.jpg

JALAN SEMANTAN









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e13b.jpg

TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/u18b.jpg

TAMAN MIDAH









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e22c.jpg

BANDAR TUN HUSSEIN ONN









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e27a.jpg

KAJANG DEPOT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan16/e30a.jpg


----------



## XNeo

sophisticated & stylish. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Common Ticket*












faisalzulkarnaen89 said:


> ^^^^ additional.
> 
> Touch n Go in MyKad (IC)


@ MyKad (Malaysian identification card)









http://hype.my/2016/109753/touchngo...a-traditional-tng-card-here-are-some-options/


----------



## nazrey

*Putra Heights Integrated LRT Station*












naimabep said:


> Putra Height station and surrounding. taken on 10th June 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for 30th June!


----------



## nazrey

RapidKL BRT Sunway Line









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27593504665/in/photostream/

RapidKL Double Decker Bus









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26967087073/in/photostream/

RapidKL Bus









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27575976605/in/photostream/


----------



## LeeighIam

The MRT stations looking real good.


----------



## nazrey

*Putra Heights Integrated LRT Station*
LRT KJ Line + LRT Ampang Line





















FNNG said:


> *Credit to Sofian*


----------



## nazrey

MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line (SSP), construction will begin at the end of this month (June 2016) with clearing works. 
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...1/sungai-buloh-kajang-mrt-line-85pc-complete/









http://www.mymrt.com.my/img/map-rail-transit-large.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*UDATE: COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON 2016*
- RapidKL Double Decker Bus
- RapidKL LRT Ampang Line Extension (17.4km)
- RapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line Extension (18.1km)
- New Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line
- Klang Valley MRT Line 1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line) | Lenght: 51km | 31 stations: Phase 1 Sg Buloh - Semantan
- New Sungai Buloh KTM Komuter upgraded station
- New Subang Jaya KTM Komuter upgraded station
- New The Eco City KTM Komuter station
- New integrated/interchange station - Sungai Buloh (KTM Komuter+KTM ETS+MRT1)
- New integrated/interchange station - Putra Heights (LRT Ampang Line+LRT KJ Line)
- New interchange station - Subang Jaya (KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line)
- New interchange station - USJ 7 (LRT KJ Line+BRT Sunway Line)
- New interchange station - The Eco City (KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line)


----------



## nazrey

*The World’s First Project to Demonstrate a Double-Decker EV Bus System*
－Aiming for Realization of a Smart Urban Transportation System in Malaysia－
June 6,2016
New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization (NEDO)
http://www.nedo.go.jp/english/news/AA5en_100075.html










NEDO is carrying out an unprecedented demonstration project on a bus system using full-sized double-decker EV buses in the Malaysian city of Putrajaya. Such a system has been considered difficult to develop due to the road weight restriction.

The demonstration project on an EV bus system in Putrajaya originally started in FY2015, and the addition of full-sized double-decker EV buses launched the second phase of the project. It is being carried out to realize a smart urban transportation system by improving efficiency while aiming for wide-area deployment of urban transportation package projects.

Putrajaya, the center of Malaysia’s administrative government, where Green City 2025 is being promoted as part of its urban strategy, is an ideal city to showcase EV buses in Malaysia and the ASEAN region. From this viewpoint, NEDO and the city of Putrajaya agreed to collaborate on a project to demonstrate EV buses and concluded a memorandum of understanding (MOU) in July 2015. The objective of the project is to demonstrate a super rapid charging system and the long service life of storage batteries from FY2015 to FY2019, with the aim of creating a smart urban transportation system having improved efficiency.

In addition to the ongoing demonstration, the world’s first demonstration of a bus system using full-sized double-decker EV buses was launched. Since double-decker buses have a higher passenger capacity rate per driver and road space, demand is increasing in urban areas of Malaysia and other ASEAN countries. However, development of double-decker EV buses has been considered challenging due to the road weight restriction.

NEDO succeeded in developing a large double-decker EV bus capable of performance that is at the same level as a diesel vehicle. This was possible due to the use of optimal capacity storage batteries and high-power charging technologies which make ten-minute charging possible. With the cooperation of the city of Putrajaya, NEDO is carrying out the world’s first demonstration using two of these buses. The project is being conducted in collaboration with four Japanese companies: Toshiba Corporation, PUES Corporation, HASETEC Corporation, and Oriental Consultants Global Co., Ltd. Malaysian bus operator Putrajaya Bus (PAPSB) is also participating in the project.

Utilizing Japanese technologies and working together with local companies, NEDO aims to contribute to Malaysia by establishing an EV hub among ASEAN countries. NEDO will also showcase the project and plan for wide-area deployment of urban transportation package projects.

NEDO and the city of Putrajaya agreed to expand their collaboration by amending the memorandum of understanding (MOU) for the demonstration project on June 3, 2016.



> Objectives of the Demonstration
> 
> Operation of full-sized (12-meter-long) EV buses on main routes by using secondary batteries which have a long service life and super rapid charging ability
> Deployment of a super rapid charging system in the local transportation network
> Introduction of a system that monitors bus operation as well as installed battery charging status and condition


----------



## User90210

LRT Extension Project (LEP) officially open today !
13 new stations on Kelana Jaya Line (17km) , and 11 new stations on Sri Petaling Line (17km).





































Photo credit : Berita Harian's twitter page.
https://twitter.com/bharianmy/status/748298724829335552


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/06/...t-line-see-total-additional-300k-riders-daily


*Kelana Jaya & Ampang / Seri Petaling LRT extensions to benefit two million Klang Valley commuters *
BY ZARINA ZAKARIAHNURA DAIM AND NAIM ZULKIFLI - 30 JUNE 2016 @ 4:37 PM 
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/06/...t-extensions-benefit-two-million-klang-valley

KUALA LUMPUR: The extensions for the Kelana Jaya and Ampang / Sri Petaling Light Rail Transit (LRT) lines are now officially open for use. 

The extension, spanning 35.1 kilometers in total, will benefit some two million Klang Valley commuters. The LRT line extension project, owned by Prasarana Malaysia Bhd (Prasarana), paved the way for 12 new stations to be opened along the Kelana Jaya Line and 11 new stations along the Ampang / Seri Petaling Line. 

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said with the commencement of the Kelana Jaya and Ampang / Seri Petaling full LRT services, the government has made good its promise to deliver an integrated public transportation for the public. Najib said the predecessor to the country's leadership had for 22 years failed to pay attention to public transportation, which led to an unintegrated system owned by various companies. 

"We realise that the catalyst of growth of any country lies in the heart of the cities, and we decided to invest RM8 billion into it to provide an integrated transportation system for the public. "We aim to increase the public's modal share from 21 per cent to 40 per cent by 2030 as this project was deemed as a high-impact economic project with projected returns.

"We have also conducted careful planning, with stringent rules and criterias imposed on the project," said Najib in his speech before officiating the ceremony today. The newly-opened stations would be able to cater to about 300,000 more commuters daily, living in high-density and business areas such as Subang, Glenmarie, Subang Jaya, USJ as well as Bandar Kinrara, Puchong Prima, Puchong Perdana and the Puchong city centre. 

Prasarana chairman Tan Sri Ismail Adam said the extended lines had been opened up gradually as the opening of the lines were too crucial to be deferred. "It involves the comfort and convenience of millions of city folks who rely on public transportation, specifically the LRT, monorail and stage buses provided by Rapid KL," he said.

In concurrent with the 15 new station openings, stage bus operator Rapid Bus Sdn Bhd will also be providing feeder buses for commuters.


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Extension Project (LEP) officially open today !*
@ Putra Heights Station









From fb rapidKL


----------



## nazrey

*KL SENTRAL - KL CITY AIR TERMINAL (KL CAT) & INTERMODAL TRANSPORT HUB*
Since 2001

_Z134438 by Aaron Leung, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MRT 2 expected to boost Gamuda FY17 earnings*
Friday, 1 July 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...mrt-2-expected-to-boost-gamuda-fy17-earnings/










Boost from project: The MRT 2 project has improved Gamuda’s earnings visibility over the six-year construction period.

PETALING JAYA: Gamuda Bhd’s earnings in financial year 2017 ending July 31 (FY17) are expected to improve, driven by the Klang Valley Mass Rapid Transit Line 2 (MRT 2) project, analysts said.

According to analysts, Gamuda’s construction order book currently stands at RM8.2bil, of which the MRT 2 project is worth RM7.7bil.

“We believe earnings will bottom in FY16 and rebound in FY17 as the RM30bil MRT 2 project starts to contribute earnings,” Affin Hwang Capital said in a note yesterday.

It added that the MRT 2 project had improved Gamuda’s earnings visibility over the six-year construction period.

*Maybank Investment Bank Research (Maybank IB) expects the MRT 2 tunneling works to start soon because Gamuda has already secured the construction site.*

“Earnings would recover in FY17 on a stronger construction orderbook. Upcoming infrastructure job awards would boost orderbook further,” the research house said in a report.

It said Gamuda was bidding for infrastructure projects including the Pan Borneo Sarawak Highway, the Klang Valley LRT 3 and Gemas-Johor Baru electrified double-track rail.

Gamuda posted a 10.3% decline in net profit to RM474.04mil for the first nine months of FY16, on the back of a 15.15% drop in revenue to RM1.51bil.

The lower net profit for the period was because of the tapering of underground and elevated works of the Klang Valley MRT 1 project as well as the softer property market in Malaysia.

For MRT 1, Gamuda played the role of project delivery partner through MMC Gamuda KVMRT Sdn Bhd. The company said the overall cumulative progress at the end of May 2016 was an 86% completion rate.

Gamuda said that Phase 1 is expected to be completed in December 2016, with full completion by July 2017.

On Gamuda’s property-development segment, for the first nine months of FY16, the company achieved new property sales of RM575mil, which according to Maybank IB, was 43% of management’s initial property sales target of RM1.33bil for FY16.

Nonetheless, Maybank IB expects the shortfall in sales from the company’s property projects in Malaysia to be offset by its projects in Vietnam and Singapore.

“Surprisingly, management has increased its FY16 and FY17 property sales targets to RM1.42bil and RM1.8bil, respectively,” it said.

Kenanga Research said Gamuda’s construction orderbook of RM8.2bil and unbilled sales of RM1bil would provide earnings visibility in the next three years.

On Gamuda’s 40%-owned Syarikat Pengeluar Air Sungai Selangor Sdn Bhd, CIMB said that the divestment of the asset would be a positive catalyst for Gamuda, especially with the Selangor state government targeting to resolve the valuation issue by end-2016.

“We continue to favour Gamuda over other big caps for its earnings turnaround angle and MRT exposure. The downside risk for Gamuda is the delay in job rollouts,” it said.


----------



## nazrey

Falubaz said:


> ^^Is it an elevated busway?


Sunway Area from Sunway Pinnacle Building, Malaysia, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr
P1040707 by Moses Valle, on Flickr








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205644870015566&set=pcb.10205644876135719&type=3&theater









Interchange station @ USJ 7 with rapidKL KJ line









http://railtravelstation.com/2015/07/11/brt-sunway-line-sunway-setia-jaya-usj-7/


----------



## nazrey

PUTRA HEIGHTS STATION - WHERE INTEGRATED WAS HAPPEN



faisalzulkarnaen89 said:


> Taken from FB page Kelab Komuniti Keratapi.


26 Putra Heights Station (3) by ashwar.geo, on Flickr
KJ Line Train arriving at Putra Heights Station by Isaac Tan Weihan, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
25 Putra Heights Station (2) by ashwar.geo, on Flickr
24 Putra Heights Station (1) by ashwar.geo, on Flickr
Mencuba keberkesanan khidmat putra lrt di stesen Putra Height. Pembukaan dan perasmian oleh PM 30 Jun 2016 by Sr Ahmad Nor Azlie Bin Ramli, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> From lelaki_melayu2003


*SUBANG JAYA INTEGRATED STATION*
LRT KJ LINE + KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...tion2016.jpg/1024px-SubangJayaStation2016.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*KL SENTRAL*


> Hotel services and facilities in KL Sentral
> - Le Meridien
> - Hilton
> - Aloft Hotel
> - St.Regis *(LATEST)*





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*USJ7 interchange station*
BRT + LRT KJ Line









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...JPG/1024px-BRT_USJ7_halt_and_LRT_USJ7_stn.JPG


----------



## nazrey

@ IOI Puchong LRT station
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1073409776015125&set=pcb.1073410009348435&type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

@ Putra Heights


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209583545376654&set=pcb.10209582321546059&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204852177784153&set=pcb.10204852186624374&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...583279108.1747.100000565003577&type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

Bandar Utama Station (future interchange with upcoming LRT3)









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb16/e9a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*HANG TUAH INTERCHANGE STATION*
LRT AMPANG LINE + MONORAIL

IMG_2417 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

central station ! by je suis ce touriste, on Flickr


----------



## FNNG

epalmasam said:


>


Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) had just publish a new Greater Kuala Lumpur Integrated Transit Map. One thing that surprise us is that it had included a new Bus Rapid Transit Line (BRT Klang Line) which we all thought its not going to happen anytime soon. However since this is the new official Greater KL's Transit map so I think it is safe to say that Kuala Lumpur is going to have second BRT line. 

*Greater Kuala Lumpur Transit Map*

*Current Mass Transit lines*

1. KTM Commuter (Port Klang Line) - 52km, 27 stations

2. KTM Commuter (Seremban Line) - 158km, 30 stations

3. LRT - 45.1km, 38 stations

a.	Ampang line​b.	Sri Petaling Line ​4. LRT (Kelana Jaya Line) - 46.4km, 37 stations

5. ERL (KLIA line) - 57km, 6 stations 

a.	KLIA Express line​b.	KLIA Transit line​
6. KL Monorail - 8.6km, 11 stations 

7. BRT Sunway Line 5.5km, 7 stations

*TOTAL: 372.6 km, 156 stations*


*Lines under constructions*

MRT1 (Sungai Buloh-Kajang) 51km, 31 stations (fully operate at year 2017)

MRT2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya) 52km, 37 stations (fully operate at year 2022)

LRT3 (Kelana Jaya-Klang) 36km, 25 stations (fully operate at year 2020)

KTM Komuter (Subang Skypark) 8km, 1 station (might start next year)

*TOTAL: 147 km, 94 stations*

By year 2022 Greater Kuala Lumpur will have rail system length of *523.6km and 250 stations.*

Note: I didn't include BRT 2 and MRT 3 Circle Line since it is still under planning. However by looking at this new official Map, BRT 2 have 16 station thus KL will have 266 station by year 2022 with 14 Line.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR MRT Station design.*



a7x said:


> credits to SSH engineering FB


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia Airlines Check In Services at KL Sentral intermodal railway station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28614440946/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

CxIxMaN said:


>


MRT Sungai Boluh-Kajang Line (51km)
The trains are engineered by Siemens AG and designed by BMW Group DesignworksUSA.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShR1pjufJbU









https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia/photos/pcb.1206381016059964/1206380752726657/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

King Long XMQ6121G by -Express502-
Mercedes-Benz CBC1725 by -Express502-








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._KL_Monorail_leaving_Raja_Chulan_station.jpeg


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Line Extension Project*



TelurArong said:


> *PARKING FEES AT NEW LRT STATIONS FIXED AT RM4 PER ENTRY FROM 15 AUGUST*
> Release Date: Fri, 2016-08-12
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, 9 August – With expiry of the free promotions by Rapid KL, parking at the new LRT stations will be chargeable beginning 15 August.
> 
> Parking at the ‘park n ride’ facilities at stations Ara Damansara, Glenmarie, USJ21, Alam Megah, Subang Alam and Putra Heights will be charged at RM4 per entry per day. “Parking at motorcycle bays and bicycle racks at these facilities, however, remains free of charge,” says Rapid KL spokesman, Lim Jin Aun.
> 
> Constructed under the LRT Line Extension Project (LEP), the park and ride facilities were opened since June 30 with the opening of the new stations.
> 
> “Free parking was offered since June 30 as part of Rapid KL’s initiatives to promote usage of the LRT services for commuters especially among the residents in the neighbourhood. This promotion ends on August 14,” added Lim, who is the Head of Group Communications and Strategic Marketing for Prasarana Malaysia Berhad.
> 
> Members of the public are advised to park only at designated areas within the ‘park n ride’ facilities.
> 
> “Please avoid from parking at the side roads and road shoulders. Such irresponsible actions will not only affect traffic flow, but also put you on risk of being summoned and your cars being towed away by the authorities.
> 
> “Another alternative for commuters to travel to the LRT stations is to use Rapid KL feeder bus services. These stations are well serviced by feeder buses,” he said, adding that full information on the feeder buses is available at Rapid KL official website at www.myrapid.com.my.


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur 01 by -Graham C99-


----------



## nazrey

Monorail Track, LRT KJ line (there's MRT SBK line interchange with underground station here) , 2 KTM Komuter lines, KTM ETS, KTM intercity

IMG_3677 by -Ezry A Rahman-


----------



## nazrey

https://www.facebook.com/warna.pras...837586068797/1234097383276141/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/warna.pras...837586068797/1232714456747767/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/warna.pras...837586068797/1232714436747769/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.spad.gov.my/sites/default/files/gkl-klv-intergrated-transit-map-final-v5.jpg


FIRST TUNNEL BORING MACHINE (TBM) FOR MRT SUNGAI BULOH-SERDANG-PUTRAJAYA (SSP) LINE UNDERGROUND WORKS READY !









https://www.facebook.com/mrtundergr...329119846661/1133352276744337/?type=3&theater


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...lumpur-lrt3-civil-works-to-begin-in-2017.html
> 
> *Kuala Lumpur LRT3 civil works to begin in 2017*
> 24 Aug 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MALAYSIA: Prime Minister Najib Razak officially launched the Kuala Lumpur LRT3 metro construction project on August 24 at Stadium Malawati in Shah Alam.
> 
> The mostly elevated 37·7 km LRT3 line would connect the Bandar Utama and Johan Setia districts in the west of the city. One of the 26 stations would be underground, and five would be interchanges with existing or planned lines. Design capacity is 36 720 passengers/h per direction, and a fleet of six-car trainsets is envisaged, running at peak headways of 2 min using CBTC
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia likely to spend RM70bil on rail infrastructure*
BY SHARIDAN M. ALI Saturday, 27 August 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/08/27/railly-going-big/










Rail network: An exhibit at the MRT training centre. Malaysia has spent more 
than RM30bil on rail infrastructure development over the past four to five years.

Malaysia has spent more than RM30bil on rail infrastructure development over the past four to five years and will likely spend another RM40bil to enhance its connectivity in the foreseeable future.

The amount of money being committed to rail makes it a thriving sector in an otherwise drab economy.

Throughout this rail infrastructure development period, most construction companies have got a portion of the pie.

Obviously, the big companies, such as MMC Corp Bhd, Gamuda Bhd, IJM Corp, Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB), Sunway Construction, amongst other heavyweights, have boosted their orderbook by leaps and bounds due to the contracts bagged from rail infrastructure jobs.

Other main winners are Gadang Holdings Bhd, Mudajaya Corp Bhd, IJM Corp Bhd, Ahmad Zaki Resources Bhd, Naim Engineering Sdn Bhd, UEM Construction Sdn Bhd and Apex Communication Sdn Bhd.

AmResearch believes the awards for the RM9bil LRT 3 project will begin in the second half of this year.

Currently there are 96 companies already shortlisted and pre-qualified to bid.

Companies qualified for the open category of the LRT infrastructure jobs include Gamuda, WCT, IJM, Ikhmas Jaya, Kimlun, Sunway Construction, Bina Puri, and Mudajaya.

Naim, Zecon, MTD Group and TSR Capital are also included.

“Meanwhile, familiar names eyeing tunnelling works include Gamuda, IJM, Sunway Construction, WCT and Muhibbah Engineering,” says AmResearch.

According to Prasarana, the first set of awards comprised of staff quarters, advance works, and the Johan Setia depot.

The entire tender process will end with the final award of the last scheduled tender by year-end. Prasarana has confirmed the alignment and location of all 26 stations, and has begun land acquisitions.

Besides that, AmResearch also expects more MRT line 2 tenders and awards in the second half of this year.

Upcoming tenders include the remaining six viaduct packages and four elevated station packages.

“Based on an average price of RM320mil per km, the viaduct packages could be worth RM1.2bil to RM1.4bil,” says AmResearch.

Apart from the familiar big boys, AmResearch says other companies likely to be beneficiaries of MRT line 2 jobs include Kimlun, Econpile and Ikhmas Jaya for piling works.

In the first half of this year alone, it is estimated that MRT Corp has awarded around RM22bil worth of major MRT line 2 packages out of the total RM32bil value.

Major packages awarded include the underground works worth RM15bil to MMC-Gamuda joint venture, four viaduct packages, and three system packages.

Four main packages for Pan Borneo were also awarded.

Meanwhile, MRCB and George Kent Bhd were also appointed the project delivery partner for LRT 3, which will earn a management fee of 6% or RM540mil of the total project cost.

Looking back, the extension of the existing light rail transit (LRT) of Kelana Jaya and Ampang Lines, that was mooted in 2010 and has just started their operation recently this year, has seen some RM7bil contracts dished out.

Next, the *mass rapid transit line 1 of the 51km Sungai Buloh-Kajang line which was launched in July 2011, which is nearing its completion, has dished out some RM23bil* worth of contracts.

Following that, a new *RM9bil LRT Line 3* project from Bandar Utama to Johan Setia, Klang has just kicked off this month in June this year.

Also, the *MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) Line that could carry a price tag more than RM32bil* has kicked off this year.

More recently, the *high speed rail (HSR) plan between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore* has just been formalised with a bilateral agreement inked between the two neighbouring countries.

Although there is no official figure on how much this HSR would cost, industry experts have estimated it could be in the range *between RM40bil and RM45bil.*

All these rail developments in recent years are a boon for the construction sector in Malaysia, which is hungry to boost its orderbook as the prospects and jobs in property sector start to dim as a result of a slowing economy and weak consumer sentiment.


----------



## nazrey

Bombardier Innovia 300 for LRT KJ Line



anordinarymouse said:


> Spotted the new trains under testing at Pasar Seni Station today.
> 
> Photos taken today (27 Aug 2016):


----------



## nazrey

LRT KJ line

930 masih juga berbaris untuk pergi kerja  by -arhaimey-


----------



## nazrey

*Touch 'n Go to invest RM60m in new operating system *
1 SEPTEMBER 2016 @ 11:01 AM BY AMIR HISYAM RASID 
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/09/169851/touch-n-go-invest-rm60m-new-operating-system?m=1

KUALA LUMPUR: CIMB Group Holdings Bhd’s associated company Touch ‘n Go Sdn Bhd is revamping its entire operating system with an investment of RM60 million. 

The move is to accommodate its new mobile payment technology for easier cashless payments in the retail and transport sectors. 

The investment is self-funded by Touch ‘n Go although CIMB Group chairman Datuk Seri Nazir Razak said that the group remained committed to providing financial support to cater for the former’s rapid growth. 

CIMB Group is Touch ‘n Go’s largest shareholder with a 32 per cent stake. 

Touch ‘n Go chief executive officer Syahrunizam Samsudin said the revamped system will allow an increased capacity for a higher transaction volume from smartcards and future mobile app usage. 

He said the move to introduce mobile app is a better strategy as it is more user-friendly and people tend to have their smartphones close, within arm’s reach, compared with prepaid smartcards. 

“Our financial platform is accessible to everyone as Touch ‘n Go is available across all toll systems, transits and various other places like retail outlets. 

“That was the old technology (prepaid smartcard) and we are going to introduce a new digital technology via mobile app for ease of payment as people are with their smartphones all the time. 

“However, they still have the option to use the Touch ‘n Go smartcards as we are not going to discard the smartcards,” he said at the company’s first partnership with a food and beverage outlet, here, yesterday. 

*“Once we get the approval (from Bank Negara Malaysia), we will introduce the new technology by the beginning of next year. Currently, we are undergoing pilot tests,” he said. *

Syahrunizam said the new mobile application using quick response code technology will allow users to tap or scan barcodes to pay for goods and services, including utility bills and prepaid reloads. 

It will also enable balance transfers to a third party. 

Touch ‘n Go yesterday formed a collaboration with NZ Curry House Sdn Bhd to introduce e-payment and reload facilities at all of the latter’s outlets. Syahrunizam said the collaboration was in line with Touch ‘n Go’s target towards a cashless society and further enhance its role in bringing urban mobility to the Klang Valley. 

Touch ‘n Go is the leader in micropayments in Malaysia, with more than four million transactions taking place in a day.


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Line
The Automatic Fare Collection System (AFC) gates have been installed at the Phileo Damansara Station.









https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysi...339121764161/1223008657730533/?type=3&theater


----------



## FNNG

*Some quick facts of KL's MRT 1 elevated station*

- design by local Malaysian firm Hijjas Kasturi Associates (HKA)
- there are total 24 elevated station and all have unified design look (7 underground station with total 31 station)
- design and concept of the elevated station are inspired from the Malay's "Wakaf"
- The wakaf is an open-air pavilion traditionally made of wood, has long served as a ubiquitous rest stop for travellers looking to escape the country’s tropical heat. 










- it was design as a tropical station with huge roof, natural light, natural air ventilation, greenery and public plaza.
- sustainability was also main consideration and repetitive design will improve the efficiency in building the station

*Green design feature of the station*

- the big roof of the station was design to *collect rain water* for all the toilet facilities and water use within the building 
- solar panel will install on the roof of the station to *harvest solar power* for the station daily use
- it also use train traction power system to accept regenerate electricity as the train decelerate (*harvest energy from train when the train is slowing down*)


----------



## nazrey

*MERDEKA MRT STATION*
Interchange with LRT AG/SP Line










Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Merdeka Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MUZIUM NEGARA MRT STATION*
Interchange with KL Sentral intermodal railway hub station










Muzium Negara by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Muzium Negara by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Muzium Negara by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*BUKIT BINTANG STATION*
Interchange with KL Monorail Line










Bukit Bintang Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Bukit Bintang Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Bukit Bintang Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE STATION*
Interchange with MRT SSP Line










TRX Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
TRX by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
TRX Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COCHRANE STATION*
Integrated with IKEA Cheras/Mytown Mall










Cochrane Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Cochrane Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Cochrane Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PASAR SENI MRT STATION*
Interchange with LRT KJ Line










Pasar Seni Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Pasar Seni Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Pasar Seni Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MALURI STATION*
Interchange with LRT AG/SP Line










Maluri Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Maluri Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Maluri Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Maluri Station by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Elevated MRT
Kampung Selamat station
Integrated with MRT SSP line









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar16/e2b.jpg

Kota Damansara station









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar16/e5b.jpg

Taman Tun Dr Ismail station









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar16/e9b.jpg

Pusat Bandar Damansara station









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar16/e11a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar16/e11e.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar16/e11c.jpg

Phileo Damansara station









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/mar16/e10a.jpg


----------



## skyfann

The subwaystations look great


----------



## al-numbers

*MRT Corp plans third Klang Valley MRT Line*

KUALA LUMPUR: *Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) is in the midst of planning to build the third Klang Valley MRT Line that will shorten travel time within the capital.* 

Director of Strategic Communications and Stakeholder Relations Datuk Najmuddin Abdullah said MRT Corp has appointed an independent consultant to study the plan, for which its first report is expected to be ready in the fourth quarter of this year or the first quarter of next year. 

"Based on the findings, we can share more information on the route," he told a media briefing on the update of the Klang Valley MRT project here on Tuesday.

He said *the third line, which would be a circular track and not a long stretch, would provide services around the city centre besides becoming a fully underground passage.* 

Najmuddin also said as many as 58 trains earmarked for the first and second phases of the Sungai Buloh-Kajang (SBK) Line were expected to arrive in stages by year-end and would undergo an intensive testing period from Oct 1. 

"For the first phase of the SBK Line, 24 trains will be used in which 18 trains will cater to daily operations, while the rest will be used as reserve trains for emergencies. 

"So far, we have received more than 40 trains from our earlier order ahead of schedule and they are undergoing the process of fitting and setting such as installing the seats," he said. 

The first phase of the SBK Line from the Sungai Buloh station to the Sematan Station will begin operations in December, while the remaining route from the Sematan Station to the Kajang Station will be operational in July 2017. 

The RM23 billion project, which spans 51 kilometers, will have 31 stations and is currently 89 per cent completed. 

Najmuddin said the fares for the SBK Line would be announced by the government in due course. - Bernama

http://www.thestar.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

Putra Heights integrated station









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...nal.jpg/1024px-Putra_Heights_LRT_Terminal.jpg


----------



## JChoo

Hmm. ...since when putrajaya is capital of Malaysia ? Didn't know we change that from KL


----------



## CxIxMaN

JChoo said:


> Hmm. ...since when putrajaya is capital of Malaysia ? Didn't know we change that from KL


Putrajaya (/pʊtrɑːdʒɑːjə/), officially the Federal Territory of Putrajaya, is a planned city and the federal administrative centre of Malaysia. The seat of government was shifted in 1999 from Kuala Lumpur to Putrajaya, because of overcrowding and congestion in the former. Kuala Lumpur remains Malaysia's national capital, and is the seat of the King and Parliament as well as the home of the country's commercial and financial centre. Putrajaya was the brainchild of former Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad. In 2001, Putrajaya became Malaysia's third Federal Territory after Kuala Lumpur and Labuan.


----------



## FNNG

JChoo said:


> Hmm. ...since when putrajaya is capital of Malaysia ? Didn't know we change that from KL


Well it was build to become the capital just like Australia's Canberra... well i guess they change their mind. LOL


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

ProjectMaximus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a newbie so not allowed to start my own thread. Will be visiting KL in a month and excited to actually see the city this time. I have been to KL a dozen times in my life but always just visiting family in the suburbs. This time around I am making plans to actually visit different parts of the city and meet with folks in the community.
> 
> Anyway, we are staying at the Hilton in Petaling Jaya. Short walk to Asia Jaya or Taman Jaya LRT stations and then I assume a speedy and convenient ride to Bangsar or KLCC, two areas of interest for me. I have three questions and also welcome any suggestions and advice at all.
> 
> 1) Is it quick to get around on LRT? There is a glitch with google maps transit in KL and (I believe) it is showing a default and incorrect transit schedule on LRT. Basically it looks like it takes 55 minutes to ride anywhere on the LRT, whether 3 stops or 15.
> 
> 2) Do you recommend uber or should I download grab? I use uber frequently in the US and wonder if I should just continue in KL. I will need to get to suburban destinations like relatives' homes and Sin Choi Wah restaurant (for a wedding reception) and figure this is much easier than using transit.
> 
> 3) Any must sees or must dos?
> 
> Thanks!!


The LRT services has been upgraded quite recently so you could go to more places despite some teething problems, and unless you're in a rush, you won't really feel that taking LRT is time-consuming

As for Uber and Grab, I personally recommend Grab because they're using legit taxis instead of personal car. There are issues about accidents and whatnot so Grab is pretty much a middle ground; you have the convenience (as well as not getting cheated) of Uber and insurance coverage as well as generally more professional drivers that you get from traditional taxis


----------



## al-numbers

Present + future map of the entire Kuala Lumpur rail network:



naimabep said:


> Another update from Jug Cerovic http://www.inat.fr/metro/kuala-lumpur/
> 
> Got to say he is very professional in entertaining all my request. I just post him this page as a credit to his works. He deserved my respect. :master:


----------



## ProjectMaximus

FNNG said:


> Yea Petaling Street is a China Town. Many tourist go there however local Malaysian rarely go there. :lol:
> 
> Merdeka Square is a square. It is just infront of the famous Sultan Abdul Samad Building. That is one of the iconic building of KL/Malaysia.
> 
> Bukit Bintang is a shopping areas... almost 10+ shopping mall there.
> 
> Also you can go to Brickfield (a.k.a Little India), Malaysia National Mosque and Putrajaya (capital of Malaysia). Putrajaya is a nice place but you will definitely need a car. Uber would do the job.


Noted. Thanks!!



Rainbow_DASH said:


> The LRT services has been upgraded quite recently so you could go to more places despite some teething problems, and unless you're in a rush, you won't really feel that taking LRT is time-consuming
> 
> As for Uber and Grab, I personally recommend Grab because they're using legit taxis instead of personal car. There are issues about accidents and whatnot so Grab is pretty much a middle ground; you have the convenience (as well as not getting cheated) of Uber and insurance coverage as well as generally more professional drivers that you get from traditional taxis


Appreciate you sharing your thoughts!


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Line









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e1d.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e1a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e3b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e5a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Line









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e4a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e4b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e4c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e6a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e7a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e8a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr16/e9a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

View of the concourse level of the Semantan MRT Station with the Automatic Fare Collection System (AFC) gates.










Source : MRTMalaysia FB


----------



## LeeighIam

This is so freakin exciting!!!!


----------



## nazrey

1st Generation

KL 0203, Chow Kit by -Howard_Pulling-








https://www.flickr.com/photos/hhhumber/30254367631/
2nd Generation

KL Monorail 2208, Titiwangsa by -Howard_Pulling-
KL Monorail 2205, Titwangsa by -Howard_Pulling-


----------



## subbotazh

*SPAD to study tram services for KL*



> The study will focus on actual demands of passengers, economic projections, as well as the financial and technical measures required.
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) will conduct a feasibility study on the Kuala Lumpur tram service as an alternative mode of public transport in the capital that is expected to be completed by the end of 2017.
> 
> According to the Land Public Transport Transformation Journey (PTPAD) 2010-2015, the study will ensure seamless connectivity to ease traffic congestion in the city centre as the tram was more efficient and environmentally friendly.
> 
> ....












http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/nation/2016/10/17/spad-to-study-tram-services-for-kl/


----------



## AsHalt

I think they should use the trams as the BRTs and NOT make the same "corporate" mistakes that's the Sunway BRT...

Maybe also create connectivity in the suburbs with that...and linking putrajaya(?)


----------



## nazrey

Time for upgrade KTM Komuter
*Klang Valley Double Tracking (KVDT) project was expected to be completed in November 2019*
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/10/...lity-study-tram-services-kl-complete-end-2017

The project involved the preparation of the new tracks and replacing old equipment, the installation of radio systems, *the upgrading of 16 stations* and the construction of a substation in Sentul, here to generate additional electricity supply and also to increase the frequency of trains.

The KVDT project will be implemented in four phases such as the phase 1A from Rawang to Simpang Batu; Phase 1B (Kuala Lumpur-Simpang Port Klang); phase 2 (Simpang Batu - Kuala Lumpur); Phase 3 (Sentul - Simpang Batu) and phase 4 (Simpang Port Klang-Salak Selatan). --BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Line



akif90 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*One card for all public transport*
BY RAZAK AHMAD Tuesday, 18 October 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...itiatives-aimed-at-easing-travel-and-traffic/

PETALING JAYA: A single card will be all you need – and you can ride all rail and bus services in the Klang Valley and park at nearly 4,000 spots at transit stations. Two new integrated transport terminals will also mean ease of travel without having to deal with traffic jams.

These are among the things commuters can look forward to in the next few years.

Other than the ongoing light rail transit (LRT) and mass rapid transit (MRT) projects currently under construction, a slew of other initiatives will be rolled out from next year to 2020 under the Government’s plans to boost public transport use in Greater Kuala Lumpur from 20% last year to 30% by the end of 2020.

According to the “Land Public Transport Transformation Journey 2010-2015” report which was launched by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak yesterday, *an Integrated Common Payment System (ICPS) is targeted for introduction in 2018.*

The ICPS is a unified ticketing system managed by the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) which aims to allow travel on all bus, rail, metro and monorail networks using a single smartcard.

Additional information on SPAD’s website said commuters using the ICPS could save money as special discounts will be given for customised products, suited to each group of commuters.

The commission expects an estimated one million passengers to use the ICPS daily in its first year of operation.

To make it easier for commuters to access rail services, the report said that 3,955 new parking spots will be prepared by 2019 to complement all the rail lines operating by then.

“Also by 2019, there will be some 30 Park-n-Ride stations across the city at high concentration areas,” the report said.

*To further boost transport services, two new integrated terminals, namely the Terminal Bersepadu Gombak (TBG) and Terminal Bersepadu Sungai Buloh (TBSB) will be operational by 2020. These terminals will integrate bus and rail links.

Unlike the Terminal Bersepadu Selatan in Bandar Tasik Selatan, which was fully funded by the Government, both TBG and TBSB will be developed and operated via concessions and private funding, respectively.*

The report said SPAD would also issue a request for proposal by early next year to build the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) along the Federal Highway for the Klang-KL line.

Under the BRT service, buses will travel on an exclusive lane separate from normal traffic.

In addition to the KL-Klang line, *10 other BRT lines have been identified.* They are KL-Ampang, KL-Taman Melawati, KL-Puchong, Ampang-Kepong, Alam Damai-Kerinchi, Kinrara-Damansara, Putrajaya-Kajang, Putrajaya-Putra Heights, Shah-Alam-Putra Heights and Kota Damansara-Shah Alam.

To make it easier for commuters to know bus routes, 3,500 additional Bus Stop Info Panels will be installed at selected bus stops and key hubs in Greater Kuala Lumpur next year. This year will see a total of 3,000 such panels being set up.

To further expand feeder bus services, 22 new routes will be introduced when all 31 MRT stations start operations in June 2017.

Najib launched the report after opening a symposium on “Public Transport: Transforming the Nation” here organised by SPAD.



> Terminal Bersepadu Gombak (TBG) - ITT East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mofairdesign.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2015-12-04T12:38:00-08:00&max-results=5
> 
> Terminal Bersepadu Sungai Buloh (TBSB) - ITT North


----------



## nazrey

New KLIA Ekspres










https://www.facebook.com/SPAD.my/ph...059079574165/1440087472671313/?type=3&theater[


----------



## World 2 World

*ERL unveils new KLIA Transit train*. :cheers:







upload picture
source: https://www.facebook.com/KLIAekspres/


----------



## theknight36

Another development. KTM Komuter AFC has already started 







[/url]adult photo sharing[/IMG]


----------



## QalzimCity

Nice new erl stocks...
Not sure if this new stocks will match well with their cheetah and horse livery tho


----------



## ulamulaman

Quite tall and looks cute..

BTW this is just gonna be used for klia transit instead of klia ekspress ..¿


----------



## ulamulaman

Home / Business News
CRRC confident of having edge in bid for KL–S'pore HSR
Published on: Friday, October 21, 2016
CHANGSHA (Hunan, China): China-based locomotive expert, China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC), is confident it has an edge in bidding for the construction of the Kuala Lumpur – Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project.
*Luo Chongfu, Vice President of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd (CRRC ZELC), a subsidiary of CRRC, said with the result of the bidding to be announced soon, the long term relationship built via various projects with Malaysia will give it an edge.*

"We have a good and solid bilateral cooperation (on behalf of) China with the Malaysian government.

CRRC is also fully confident of providing the best technology and products. Industry cooperation with Malaysia is also something we highly appreciate," he added.

Luo said the establishment of the CRRC manufacturing centre in Batu Gajah, Perak, which commenced operations in October 2015, is a clear evidence of the company's commitment to the Malaysian market.

"What we are very interested in is, cooperation with Malaysia, in the area of transfer of knowledge in manufacturing management. This is why a large number of the more than 300 workers in Batu Gajah are locals," he added.

Luo said this during a media visit to the CRRC locomotive manufacturing facility in Zhuzhou, here.

It was part of a five-day visit by the international media to the province. The spotlight is basically on the "Intelligent Manufacturing Industry" in Hunan province.

CRRC has to date delivered no less than 300 units of products for various clients in Malaysia, comprising EMUs, TMUs and locomotives. – Bernama


http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=113548


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## al-numbers

*Gombak transport hub to be ready by 2019*​










_Artist impression of Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal (GITT). The construction for the transport hub will begin next month and to be completed by second quarter of 2019. — Pix courtesy of Transport Ministry_










_Land clearing activity already begun earlier this month at the construction site of Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal, located besides the Gombak LRT station with Middle Ring Road 2 at the background. — Sunpix by Shahrim Tamrin_​


*PUTRAJAYA:* The construction of the Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal (GITT) will commence next month, and the facility is expected to be operational by the second quarter of 2019.

*Primed to be the major transport hub for the north-east sector of Greater Kuala Lumpur, with a maximum of 700 bus trips and 22,000 users daily, GITT will offer seamless integration with the Gombak LRT station and will also be the focal transit point for the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL).*

During the budget tabling on Friday, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Abdul Razak announced that GITT will be among the stations for the RM55 billion ECRL double-tracking project connecting the Klang Valley to the east coast.

Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Aziz Kaprawi said the ministry has been working hard to revive the RM307 million transport hub project, which was scheduled to take off four years ago under the National Key Result Areas for Urban Public Transport plan.

He described the Gombak terminal as the perfect location for east coast travellers since it is less than 10 minutes from the KL-Karak Highway and may reduce traffic congestion into the city.

Aziz also said issues over the land, which caused the project to be stalled since 2011, had been resolved earlier this year between the federal and Selangor governments.

The former Selangor mentri besar, Tan Sri Abdul Khalid Ibrahim, had refused to sanction a land swap deal and insisted the federal government develop the land, without changing the Malay Reserve Land status of the 5.4ha site.

The revival of the GITT project will bring cheer to east coast travellers who have had to endure long journeys and congestion since the end of 2014, and travel an additional 35km to board express buses and taxis at the Tasik Selatan Integrated Terminal (TBS), located at the southern corridor of Kuala Lumpur.

“Probably, the Gombak terminal will also serve north-bound buses on a temporary basis,” Aziz added.

GITT will be constructed and managed by Terminal Bersepadu Gombak Sdn Bhd (Tegas), on a 25-year concession.

The terminal complex comprises two components – main terminal building and the road widening and upgrading works for the Middle Ring Road 2 (MRR2). 

“We anticipate the Selayang Municipal Council will issue the building plan approval by the end of next month for us to start with the earthworks and pile driving,” said a Tegas spokesman.

It will include a seven-storey terminal building, a commercial Soho block and retail lots of around 220,000m², centralised e-ticketing system for bus tickets purchase, 950 parking lots and a lay-by for buses with 80 bays.

“Passenger cars will have direct access to the terminal building at level three from MRR2 while buses coming from the Karak side will have a dedicated access road,” said the spokesman, adding that GITT will be a tout-proof terminal similar to TBS.

Source: http://www.thesundaily.my/news/2013030


----------



## nazrey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT-S7AOpWQU


----------



## nazrey

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/MRT_SBK_trainset_Phileo_Damansara.png








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/MRT_SBK_Semantan_platform.png








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/MRT_SBK_dynamic_screen_display.png








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/MRT_SBK_interior_rolling_stock.png


----------



## nazrey

_KUALA LUMPUR AIRPORT RAIL LINK_

Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KTM Komuter

Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

TRX MRT Underground Station

TRX by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## zntfdr

> *A Brand new Kuala Lumpur Metro App!*
> 
> _[... small heartbreaking intro...]_
> 
> Today I’m pleased to announce my biggest project so far:
> please welcome Kuala Lumpur Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With its eight lines (a 9th one is just behind the corner), and three different operators (KTM, Rapid KL, and Express Rail Link), Kuala Lumpur Metro more than doubles any of the previous Kimchi Media Metro Cities by exceeding 480km of total length.
> 
> The whole network, named Klang Valley Integrated Transit System, bring together the widest variety of rail (and non-rail) transportation:
> 
> 
> Line 1 and 2, which connect Kuala Lumpur to the city neighbors, are Commuter Rails;
> Line 3, 4, 5, and the upcoming Line 9, which link the heart of Kuala Lumpur to its major suburbs, are Light Rapid Transits;
> Line 6 and 7, which share the same tracks, are Airport Rail Links;
> Line 8, which serves various locations in the city center, is a Monorail;
> Lastly, the BRT Sunway Line, which is placed in the the high-density areas of Sunway and Subang Jaya, is a Bus Rapid Transit;
> 
> The free App uses the latest official fares and timetables from all the operators, it provides a route planner with estimated journey time, it shows the closest stations nearby you, and much, much more.
> 
> Download Kuala Lumpur Metro on the App Store, free.


Original article: https://medium.com/kimchi-media/kuala-lumpur-metro-1bdd4258357f

Spoiler alert: I'm the developer 
Please let me know what you guys think! 

Have a nice day~


----------



## al-numbers

zntfdr said:


> Original article: https://medium.com/kimchi-media/kuala-lumpur-metro-1bdd4258357f
> 
> Spoiler alert: I'm the developer
> Please let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Have a nice day~


^^ Hey there! I took the liberty of copying your pitch to the Klang Valley Integrated Transit Maps thread in the Malaysia subforum. That's where we all usually congregate.


----------



## zntfdr

al-numbers said:


> ^^ Hey there! I took the liberty of copying your pitch to the Klang Valley Integrated Transit Maps thread in the Malaysia subforum. That's where we all usually congregate.


That's awesome, thanks! :lovethem:

I didn't want to post myself in multiple topics because I think it would be considered spam :colgate:


----------



## Azrain98

zntfdr said:


> Original article: https://medium.com/kimchi-media/kuala-lumpur-metro-1bdd4258357f
> 
> Spoiler alert: I'm the developer
> Please let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Have a nice day~


cool!! just downloaded and it's work out well :cheers:


----------



## zntfdr

^^

Thanks :colgate:

PS
I'm a Kpop fan, too


----------



## nazrey

New Bombardier Innovia 300 for LRT KJ Line









from fb Warna Prasarana

Driverless 200 & 300 @ Putra Heights 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.48264804775.56128.829999775&type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*Global AirRail Award 2016*
There are 22 dedicated Airport Express Rail Links in the world and 13 of them including KLIA Ekspres are currently attending the *Global AirRail 2016 conference in Helsinki, Finland.* The air rail community meets annually to network and share best practices, present new developments, and recognise its members’ achievements and efforts.


















From fb KLIA Ekspres

*Winners 2016*
https://www.globalairrail.com/awards/winners-2016

Airport of the Year - Gatwick Airport
Best Air Rail Distribution Solution - Travelport and Hahn Air 
*Social Responsibility - Express Rail Link (KL, Malaysia)*

KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by Mohammad Gaudi, on Flickr

Marketing Campaign of the Year - Airtrain Citylink (Brisbane, Australia)

Queenland Rail - Airtrain by David J Hennigan, on Flickr

Customer Service Excellence - Flytoget (Oslo, Norway)

Flytoget by haikus, on Flickr

Travelport Project of the Year - RTD Denver (Colorado, USA)

RTD - Denver Southmoor Station by Paul Kimo McGregor, on Flickr

AccesRail Integrated Partnership of the Year - Lufthansa German Airlines & Deutsche Bahn

DB ICE3 by webeagle12, on Flickr

*North Star Air Rail Link of the Year - KLIA Ekspres (KL, Malaysia)*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4286398309_c810f230d3_b.jpg

Best Product/Innovation of the Year - Abellio Group & Cubic Transportation Systems (Scotland, UK)









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ail.jpg/1024px-170_409_Blackford_Scotrail.jpg

Personality of the Year - Mohamed Bhanji
Mohamed Bhanji is the Special Advisor to the Chief Commercial Officer at VIA Rail Canada









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe....jpg/1024px-VIA_Rail_Train_London_Ontario.jpg


----------



## FNNG

*Malaysia's Land Public Transport Journey Time Lapse Video 2016 by Suruhanjaya Pengangkutan Awam Darat (SPAD) a.k.a Malaysia's Land Public Transport Commission*






You can find almost all Malaysia's public transport system in that video like monorail, LRT, MRT, KTM, ETS, BRT and lots more.

Anyway today news about KL's latest MRT line.



> *MRT fare starts at RM1* ($0.23)
> 
> PETALING JAYA: Commuters can travel from as low as RM1 based on the cashless fare structure, once the first phase of MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang (MRT SBK) is operational by next month.
> 
> MRT SBK which spans about 51 kilometres and across 31 stations, will be opened to public in two phases. Phase 1 of MRT SBK is expected to be operational from 16 December 2016, covering 12 stations between Sungai Buloh and Semantan. Phase 2 of MRT SBK, covering the remaining 19 stations between Semantan and Kajang, is scheduled for operations next July.
> 
> The maximum fare will be RM6.40 based on the cash fare structure, and RM5.50 based on the cashless fare structure. The fare structure has been approved by the government and is based on the nominal flag fall and cascading rates for every four to five kilometres travelled, similar with the fare structure of the LRT and monorail services.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/11/15/mrt-fare-starts-at-rm1/


----------



## nazrey

*ERL bags international award for third consecutive year*
Thursday, 17 November 2016 | MYT 3:37 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...ternational-award-for-third-consecutive-year/

PETALING JAYA: For the third consecutive year, Express Rail Link (ERL) was named the North Star Rail Link of the Year for its KLIA Express service at the annual Global AirRail Awards.

“We are honoured to be recognised by our global peers. These awards are a validation of the hard work and commitment of our staff in delivering a world class customer experience.

"We also could not have made it without the unwavering support of our customers. ERL will continue to listen to them and innovate to improve our services," said ERL Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Noormah Mohd Noor in a statement Thursday.

She added that with new trains going into operation next year, service reliability, passenger comfort and safety will remain ERL's top priority.

ERL first received the award in 2012, then in 2014 and 2015.

ERL senior vice-president for marketing and sales management Yeow Wei-Wen received the award on behalf of the company in Helsinki on Nov 10.

*ERL also said that KLIA Express achieved double-digit ridership growth in 2015, the highest in its 13-year history.*

At this year’s ceremony, ERL also received the social responsibility award for its Frog Classroom Makeover programme.

ERL and its subsidiary ERL Maintenance Support Sdn Bhd were recognised for their collaboration with YTL Foundation to support the Education Ministry in transforming the education landscape through the Frog Classroom Makeover programme.

The programme, which promotes volunteerism among its staff, is now a yearly effort.

The Global AirRail Awards is organised by Global AirRail Alliance, a London-based industry organisation joining rail operators, airports, airlines and suppliers from around the world.

ERL had previously received two awards in October by the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) for Best Safety Practices and Best Customer Service in the rail category at the LPT Symposium and Industry Awards 2016.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## XNeo

KVMRT 1st phase operational by next month. :cheers:

frm nazrey :








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/banner/banner_image_000633.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/banner/banner_image_000634.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54

Trackbed for future cross-platform interchange to Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line at Kwasa Damansara station










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MRT_SSP_Platform_at_Kwasa_Damansara.jpg


----------



## nazrey

PUTRA HEAIGHTS INTEGRATED STATION









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...nal.jpg/1024px-Putra_Heights_LRT_Terminal.jpg








http://www.aspati.com.my/nurisense/


----------



## nazrey

MALAYSIAN COMMON TICKETING SYSTEM - TOUCH N GO


----------



## nazrey

>


*Touch 'N Go Time Traveller watch*
Launching of Touch N Go New Hub at NU Sentral Mall
https://mobile.twitter.com/zafrul/status/773768907026862080


----------



## bukitbintangg

I really admire the latest roll out of Kuala Lumpur's MRT line. The workmanship serves as an inspiration to other ASEAN cities. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Line Phase 2
TAMAN MIDAH









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun16/e17a.jpg

TAMAN CONNAUGHT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun16/e19a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun16/e19b.jpg

BANDAR TUN HUSSEIN ONN









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun16/e22a.jpg

STADIUM KAJANG









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun16/e27a.jpg

TAMAN PERTAMA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jun16/e16a.jpg


----------



## QalzimCity

*New stocks for putra LRT line are available for public use today*


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## QalzimCity

*2016/2017 are truly Kuala Lumpur and Malaysia transport infrastructure years -the beautiful new born baby KVMRT designed by BMW Design*


nazrey said:


> Station MRT Phileo Damansara
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Station-MRT-Phileo-Damansara/1691705914404118?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## nazrey

KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE

Clean Station by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr


----------



## al-numbers

Updated transit map from INAT. The Ampang line is now added and the Merdeka station placement amended.










Full version here.


----------



## nazrey

I think Ampang line is just terminated at Chan Sow Lin station and will be link with LRT SP line and MRT SSP line in the near future..
http://www.spad.gov.my/sites/default/files/gkl-klv-intergrated-transit-map-final-v5.jpg


----------



## al-numbers

nazrey said:


> I think Ampang line is just terminated at Chan Sow Lin station and will be link with LRT SP line and MRT SSP line in the near future..
> http://www.spad.gov.my/sites/default/files/gkl-klv-intergrated-transit-map-final-v5.jpg


The line was reinstated just last month from Ampang to Sentul Timur, so plans may have changed.


----------



## incikhasrul

:dance:


----------



## ulamulaman




----------



## nazrey

KL Sentral (since 2001)

KL Sentral by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

al-numbers said:


> Updated transit map from INAT. The Ampang line is now added and the Merdeka station placement amended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full version here.


*PROJECT UPDATE*
Line 1 (Komuter Seremban line)
- Upgrade the existing signalling and electrification system (2019)
- New interchange station: Kajang Komuter Seremban line+MRT SBK line (2017)
- New station: Kajang 2 station (2019)
- New interchange station: Kg Batu Komuter Seremban line+MRT SSP line (2022)

Line 2 (Komuter Port Klang line)
- Upgrade the existing signalling and electrification system (2019)
- New interchane station: Klang Komuter Port Klang line+LRT3 line (2020)
- New intermodal interchange station: Sg Buloh Komuter Port Klang line+MRT SBK+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New station/interchange station: Eco City Komuter Seremban line station+Kg Abdlh Hukum LRT KJ line station (2017)
- New intermodal interchange station: Subang Jaya Komuter Seremban line+LRT KJ line+Komuter Skypark line (2017)

Line 3 (LRT Ampang line)
- New intermodal interchange station: Titiwangsa LRT Ampang line+LRT SP line+Monorail line+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New intermodal interchange station: Chan Sow Lin LRT Ampang line+LRT SP line+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New interchange station: Maluri LRT Ampang line+MRT SBK line (2017)
- New interchange station: Plaza Rakyat LRT Ampang line+LRT SP line+Merdeka MRT SBK line station (2017)

Line 4 (LRT SP line)
- New interchange station: Plaza Rakyat LRT Ampang line+LRT SP line+Merdeka MRT SBK line station (2017)
- New intermodal interchange station: Titiwangsa LRT Ampang line+LRT SP line+Monorail line+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New intermodal interchange station: Chan Sow Lin LRT Ampang line+LRT SP line+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New interchange station: Sg Besi LRT SP line+MRT SSP line (2022)

Line 5 (LRT KJ line)
- New integrated transport terminal at Gombak terminated station (2019)
- New interchange station: Eco City Komuter Port Klang line+Kg Abdlh Hukum LRT KJ line (2017)
- New intermodal interchange station: Subang Jaya Komuter Port Klang line+LRT KJ line+Komuter Skypark line (2017)
- New interchange station: Pasar Seni LRT KJ line+MRT SBK line (2017)
- New interchange station: Glenmarie LRT KJ line+LRT3 line (2020)
- New interchange station: Ampang Park LRT KJ line+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New Innovia 300 bombardier metro car (2017)


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT UPDATE*
Line 6 (KLIA Transit)
- New interchange station: Putrajaya KLIA Transit+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New interchange station: KL Sentral KLIA Transit+MRT SBK line (2017)

Line 7 (KLIA Ekspres)
- New interchange station: KL Sentral KLIA Ekspres+MRT SBK line (2017)

Line 8 (Monorail line)
- New intermodal interchange station: Titiwangsa LRT Ampang line+LRT SP line+Monorail line+MRT SSP line (2022)
- New interchange station: Bukit Bintang Monorail line+MRT SBK line (2017)


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT UPDATE*
Line 9 (MRT SBK line) - 2016-2017
New integrated/interchange station
- Kwasa Damansara (line 12)
- Kg Selamat (line 12)
- Sg Buloh (line 2, 12)
- Bandar Utama (line 11)
- Muzium Negara (line 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8)
- Pasar Seni (line 5)
- Bukit Bintang (line 8)
- Merdeka (line 3, 4)
- TRX (line 12)
- Maluri (line 3)
- Kajang (line 1)

Line 10 (Komuter Skypark line) - 2017
New integrated/interchange station
- Subang Airport
- Subang Jaya (line 2, 5)

Line 11 (LRT3 line) - 2020
New integrated/interchange station
- Bandar Utama (line 9)
- Glenmarie (line 5)
- Klang (line 2)

Line 12 (MRT SSP line) - 2022
New integrated/interchange station
- Kwasa Damansara (line 9)
- Kg Selamat (line 9)
- Sg Buloh (line 2, 9)
- Kg Batu (line 1)
- Titiwangsa (line 3, 4, 8)
- Ampang Park (line 5)
- TRX (line 9)
- Sg Besi (line 4)
- Putrajaya (line 6)


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line*

Semantan North Portal









From fb MRTUnderground








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...ne5rKv5inhW78mvumy-wfRi16rhxc8uRngl1n0&type=1


----------



## skyfann

Greeat)


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: COMPLETING SOON 2017*
*LINE 1 - KTM Komtuter Seremban Line*
- New interchange station with Line 9: Kajang

*LINE 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line*









https://www.facebook.com/pg/KLEcoCityMalaysia/photos/?ref=page_internal

- Brand New The Eco City station as well as become new interchange staion with Line 5 at Abdullah Hukum station
- New interchange station with Line 10: Subang Jaya

*LINE 3 - LRT Ampang Line*
- New interchange station with Line 9: Maluri









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8089/29386827812_490d63ed1f_b.jpg

*LINE 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line*
- New Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line
- New interchange station with Line 1: Abdullah Hukum-Eco Ciy
- New interchange station with Line 10: Subang Jaya









http://paultan.org/2016/12/29/rapid...lana-jaya-lrt/rapid-kl-klav-new-train-sets-1/

*LINE 8 - Monorail Line*
- New interchange station with Line 9: Bukit Bintang

*LINE 9 - MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line* _(new line)_









https://twicopy.org/MMCGamuda/

- Phase 2 from Semantan-Kajang (OPEN July 2017)










- New interchange station with Line 1: Muzium Negara-KL Sentral
- New interchange station with Line 2: Muzium Negara-KL Sentral
- New interchange station with Line 3: Maluri










- New interchange station with Line 4: Merdeka-Plaza Rakyat










- New interchange station with Line 5: Muzium Negara-KL Sentral
- New interchange station with Line 5: Pasar Seni










- New interchange station with Line 6: Muzium Negara-KL Sentral
- New interchange station with Line 7: Muzium Negara-KL Sentral
- New interchange station with Line 8: Bukit Bintang










- MRT Feeder Bus Depot









https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia

*LINE 10 - KTM Komuter Skypark Line* _(new line)_
- New Subang Airport rail link (ASEAN regional airport)
- New interchange station with Line 1: Subang Jaya
- New interchange station with Line 5: Subang Jaya









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...tion2016.jpg/1024px-SubangJayaStation2016.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: PROGRESSING WORKS 2017*
*LINE 1 - KTM Komuter Seremban Line*
- Rehabilitation of 42 kilometres of tracks between Rawang and Salak Selatan as well as Sentul and Simpang Batu. Through this initiative KTMB will focus on enhancing 16 stations along these routes and upgrade the existing signalling and electrification system.

PHASE 1B [Kuala Lumpur – Simpang Pelabuhan Klang] Kuala Lumpur – KL Sentral
PHASE 3 [Sentul – Simpang Batu] Sentul – Putra – Segambut
PHASE 4 [Simpang Pelabuhan Klang – Salak Selatan] KL Sentral – Mid Valley – Seputeh – Salak Selatan
- New interchange station with Line 12: Kampung Batu
- Brand new station: Kajang 2









http://www.spad.gov.my/land-public-transport/rail/klang-valley-double-track-project-kvdt

*LINE 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line*
- Scheduled to run between 2016 and 2019, this project is crucial to ensure smoother train commutes and alleviate problems such as delays and cancellations due to failure and derailment.

PHASE 1A [Rawang – Simpang Batu] Rawang – Kuang – Sungai Buloh – Kepong Sentral – Kepong – Segambut
PHASE 1B [Kuala Lumpur – Simpang Pelabuhan Klang] Kuala Lumpur – KL Sentral
PHASE 2 [Simpang Batu – Kuala Lumpur] Segambut – Putra – Bank Negara – Kuala Lumpur
PHASE 3 [Sentul – Simpang Batu] Sentul – Putra – Segambut
- New interchange station with Line 12: Kepong Sentral
- New interchange station with Line 12: Sungai Buloh

*LINE 3 - LRT Ampang Line*
- New interchange station with Line 12: Titiwangsa

*LINE 4 - LRT Sri Petaling Line*
- New interchange station with Line 12: Titiwangsa
- New interchange station with Line 12: Sungai Besi

*LINE 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line*
- New integrated transport terminal at Gombak station
- New interchange station with Line 12: Ampang Park

*LINE 7 - KLIA Transit Line*
- New interchange station with Line 12: Putrajaya

*Line 8 - Monorail Line*
- New interchange station with Line 12: Titiwangsa

*Line 9 - MRT SBK Line*
- New interchange station with Line 11: Bandar Utama
- New interchange station with Line 12: Sungai Buloh
- New interchange station with Line 12: Kwasa Damansara
- New interchange station with Line 12: Kampung Selamat

*Line 11 - LRT Klang Line* _(new line)_









http://www.lrt3.com.my/

- New interchange station with Line 9: Bandar Utama
- New interchange station with Line 5: Glenmarie
- New interchange station with Line 2: Klang

*Line 12 - MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line* _(new line)_









http://pulsenews.co.kr/view.php?year=2016&no=363618

- Hyundai Rotem Co., won contract to supply unmanned electric trains 
- New interchange station with Line 1: Sungai Buloh
- New interchange station with Line 1: Kepong Sentral
- New interchange station with Line 2: Kampung Batu
- New interchange station with Line 3: Titiwangsa
- New interchange station with Line 4: Titiwangsa
- New interchange station with Line 5: Ampang Park
- New interchange station with Line 7: Putrajaya
- New interchange station with Line 8: Titiwangsa
- New interchange station with Line 9: Kampung Selamat
- New interchange station with Line 9: Sungai Buloh
- New interchange station with Line 9: Kwasa Damansara
- New interchange station with Line 9: Tun Razak Exchange


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: APPROVED/PROPOSAL PROJECT*
- BRT Klang Line _(approved)_










- KL Tramway _(proposed)_









http://siteselection.com/issues/2015/jan/ip-greater-kuala-lumpur-malaysia.cfm

- KL Monorail Extension _(proposed)_
- LINE 13: MRT Circle Line _(approved)_
- LINE 14: Putrajaya Monorail _(approved)_









http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstPutra01a.html

- North Integrated Transport Terminal: Kwasa Damansara _(approved)_
- High Speed Rail: Kuala Lumpur-Singapore _(construction start 2018)_
- Bandar Malaysia Integrated Transport Hub _(MRCB has inked MoU to develop an integrated transportation terminal)_

High Speed Rail
Line 1
Line 6
Line 7
Line 12
Line 13










Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB) has inked another memorandum of understanding (MoU) to develop an integrated transportation terminal at Bandar Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur. 
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...r-malaysia-transport-hub/#KXPR8lrM3S5vfIU4.99


----------



## pakil.34

beautiful transit system!


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

Keep us updated when you can Mr.Nazrey! WE NEED YOU!	:angel1:


----------



## ulamulaman

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE: APPROVED/PROPOSAL PROJECT*
> - BRT Klang Line _(approved)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KL Tramway _(proposed)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://siteselection.com/issues/2015/jan/ip-greater-kuala-lumpur-malaysia.cfm
> 
> - KL Monorail Extension _(proposed)_
> - LINE 13: MRT Circle Line _(approved)_
> - LINE 14: Putrajaya Monorail _(approved)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstPutra01a.html
> 
> - North Integrated Transport Terminal: Kwasa Damansara _(approved)_
> - High Speed Rail: Kuala Lumpur-Singapore _(construction start 2018)_
> - Bandar Malaysia Integrated Transport Hub _(MRCB has inked MoU to develop an integrated transportation terminal)_
> 
> High Speed Rail
> Line 1
> Line 6
> Line 7
> Line 12
> Line 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB) has inked another memorandum of understanding (MoU) to develop an integrated transportation terminal at Bandar Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur.
> http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...r-malaysia-transport-hub/#KXPR8lrM3S5vfIU4.99


Any update on the RM55 bil ECRL project?


----------



## nazrey

According to the sources, there will be integrate at Gombak (line 5 and ITT East) to serve Eastern people in Peninsular. 
http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...ravel-time-by-60-boost-to-east-coast-economy/


----------



## akif90

*KV MRT SBK LINE*






























https://www.flickr.com/photos/express502/


----------



## nazrey

*Touch ‘n Go to launch app early 2017*
http://www.themalaymailonline.com/tech-gadgets/article/touch-n-go-to-launch-app-early-2017










Touch ‘n Go Sdn Bhd plans to launch a digital application that will enable cashless transactions between customers, small retailers and stall traders. — AFP pic


> KUALA LUMPUR, — Touch ‘n Go Sdn Bhd (TnG) plans to launch a digital application, in the first quarter of next year, that will enable cashless transactions between customers, small retailers and stall traders.
> 
> Chief Executive Officer Syahrunizam Samsudin said this would allow the electronic payment service provider to tap the segment which had good potential in expanding its service offerings.
> 
> “We are still in the development process and awaiting approval from the authorities,” he told reporters after the launch of the TnG new customer hub here today by CIMB Group Bhd Group Chief Executive Officer Tengku Datuk Seri Zafrul Aziz.
> 
> CIMB Group owns 52 per cent of Touch’N Go Sdn Bhd while MTD Capital Bhd owned 28 per cent and PLUS Expressways Bhd, the remaining 20 per cent.
> 
> Syahrunizam said the application was not only in line with the company’s vision to become the leader in e-payment services but also to expand its services in the retail sector.
> 
> TnG was currently in discussion with several other convenient stores to introduce its cashless transaction option service after having a presence in hypermarkets including Tesco and Mydin.
> 
> It was now offering the service in convenient stores such as KK Super Mart and myNEWS.com.
> 
> Syahrunizam said the transportation sector contributed 98 per cent of the company’s revenue while the retail sector accounted for the remaining 2 per cent.
> 
> On the customers’ hub, Syahrunizam said TnG was planning to spend about RM4 million to open three more customer hubs, in the next 12 months, aimed at enhancing customers’ experience and to encourage them to go cashless.
> 
> Currently, he said TnG had 16.2 million active cards in circulation, servicing 1.8 million customers daily with five million transaction done per day.
> 
> The newly-launched hub is the fourth of its kind in the country, of which three are in the Klang Valley and one in Johor Baru.
> 
> The key features of the hub included extended operating hours until 10pm, seven days a week, a self-service kiosk and free Wi-Fi access.
> 
> Meanwhile, on the possibility of the company going public, Syahrunizam said TnG had no such immediate plans as its focus now was to improve services as well as introduce new products. — Bernama


- See more at: http://www.themalaymailonline.com/t...to-launch-app-early-2017#sthash.WYwk6gjF.dpuf


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Touch 'N Go Time Traveller watch*
> Launching of Touch N Go New Hub at NU Sentral Mall
> https://mobile.twitter.com/zafrul/status/773768907026862080


TnG (Malaysian common ticketing system) Watch Version









http://giftvoucher.my/tng_timetraveller/


----------



## nazrey

*Cashless Electronic Toll Collection (ETC) in GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (SINCE 1997)*
Toll discount only for Touch 'n Go and SmartTAG users








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5525045911/

























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32787909#








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39695927









Bus Expressway Transit (BET) by wanhashim, on Flickr








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37465157?tag=Kuala Lumpur Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

KWASA SENTRAL MRT SBK LINE STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e4b.jpg

SURIAN STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e6a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line Phase 2 (OPEN JULY 2017)*
TAMAN PERTAMA STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e20c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e20d.jpg

TAMAN MUTIARA STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e22c.jpg

BUKIT DUKUNG STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e28c.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*@Pasar Seni interchange Station*


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line Phase 2 (OPEN JULY 2017)*
TAMAN CONNAUGHT STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e23a.jpg

TAMAN SUNTEX STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e24b.jpg

SRI RAYA STATION









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e25a.jpg

BANDAR TUN HUSSEIN ONN STATION


















http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug16/e26c.jpg


----------



## dengilo

Terima Kasih/TQ Nazrey.:cheers:


----------



## al-numbers

*MRT Recorded More Than 1.2 Million In Ridership For First Month*


> Usage of MyRapid cards will only applicable after the opening of the second phase of the MRT Line; running from Semantan to Kajang and covering 19 stations. The full opening of the Line is scheduled in *July 31 this year.*
> 
> Link: https://www.myrapid.com.my/corporat...than-1-2-million-in-ridership-for-first-month


Looks like we have our opening day for the Sungai Buloh-Kajang MRT line! :cheer:


----------



## XNeo

that Surian Station is an old photo. now it is completed and running.


----------



## al-numbers

^^^ Yeah, the northern stations up to Semantan are fully completed now.


----------



## al-numbers

And speaking of new rail lines:











____________________

KTM Rail Link, Terminal 2 a boon for Skypark

KUALA LUMPUR: The upcoming completion of the KTM Rail Link and the expansion of Terminal 2, Subang, will allow Skypark Terminal to attract more visitors by providing a convenient and cost-effective method to travel.

Subang SkyPark Sdn Bhd executive director Tan Sri Ravindran Menon said the company is grateful to its visitors who use SkyPark Terminal as their preferred airport, especially during the Chinese New Year holiday.

“SkyPark welcomes the Lunar New Year by surprising travellers with zesty offerings. These are exciting time for SkyPark Terminal as we head towards reaching our goal of catering to five million passengers by 2020,” he said in a statement.

Ravindran said the year of the Rooster was shaping up to be an exciting one for Malaysia’s busiest airport upon the *completion of the KTM Rail Link in June, 2017.*

“With expansion plans of Terminal 2 to be announced soon, there is no stopping the growth of the airport,” he added.

SkyPark Terminal’s focus on ease of travel to and from the airport has been a major contributor to its success. Located a mere 30 minutes from Kuala Lumpur’s city centre, it is a convenient option to travel to some of Malaysias major destinations and Singapore. — Bernama



Link: http://www.thestar.com.my/business/b...n-for-skypark/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON:*
LINE 9: MRT SBK Line Phase2 (July 2017)
LINE 10: KTM Rail Link to Subang Airport (June 2017)









http://www.urbanrail.net/as/kual/kl-map.htm


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK LINE PHASE 1 (OPENED 2016)









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e4c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e4a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e1a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e2a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e2b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e6a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e5a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e6a.jpg

MRT SBK LINE PHASE 2 (OPEN 31st JULY 2017)









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/u14a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e21a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e23a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e28a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/u15a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/u16a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/u12a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/u20b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

LRT KJ LINE @ KL SENTRAL STATION

KL Sentral Sta by nz32u6, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK LINE PHASE 1 (OPENED 2016)









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e5b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e6b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e8a.jpg

MRT SBK LINE PHASE 2 (OPEN 31st JULY 2017)









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e25a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/e26a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/sep16/u20a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK LINE PHASE 1 (OPENED 2016)









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e3b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e10a.jpg

MRT SBK LINE PHASE 2 (OPEN 31st JULY 2017)









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e18a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e20b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e20a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e23a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e21b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e21c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov16/e27a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

There're 5 lines that can be seen (2 lines hiding in this picture)
- LINE 1: KTM Seremban Line
- LINE 2: KTM Port Klang Line
- LINE 5: LRT KJ Line
- LINE 8: Monorail Line
- LINE 9: MRT SBK Line

KUALA LUMPUR CITY - SKYRUN™ by SKYRUN INC, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

al-numbers said:


> *Gombak transport hub to be ready by 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Artist impression of Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal (GITT). The construction for the transport hub will begin next month and to be completed by second quarter of 2019. — Pix courtesy of Transport Ministry_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Land clearing activity already begun earlier this month at the construction site of Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal, located besides the Gombak LRT station with Middle Ring Road 2 at the background. — Sunpix by Shahrim Tamrin_











https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=315&v=SDHvDILMgUU


----------



## nazrey

*KL SENTRAL INTERMODAL STATION (SINCE 2001)*
- LINE 1 - EMU
- LINE 2 - UMU
- LINE 5 - LRT
- LINE 6 - EMU
- LINE 7 - EMU
- LINE 8 - MONORAIL
- LINE 9 - MRT (OPEN JULY 2017)
- KTM ETS
- KTM INTERCITY









https://my2-cdn.pgimgs.com/cms/news


----------



## World 2 World

*MRT Line 1 Underground stations Progress*


TelurArong said:


> TRX update (Jan 2017) https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/albums/72157678962562142


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR MRT Line 1 Underground stations Progress
*


TelurArong said:


> Pasar Seni (Jan 2017 and Dec 2017) https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/albums


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR MRT Line 1 Underground stations Progress
*


TelurArong said:


> Cochrane Station (Jan 2017 and Nov. 2016)https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/albums


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line (line 9)*
MERDEKA UNDERGROUND STATION



















Merdeka Station_045 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr










Merdeka Station_060 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec16/u15a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec16/u15b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line (line 9)*
BUKIT BINTANG UNDERGROUND STATION


















http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec16/u16a.jpg









http://s16.postimg.org/rl7a7wb4l/bukit_bintang_01.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec16/u16b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK Line (line 9)*
MUZIUM NEGARA UNDERGROUND STATION










Muzium Negara 05 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr









Muzium Negara 03 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ Subang Jaya interchange station









From fb


----------



## nazrey

MRT Feeder Bus - Kwasa Damansara Area

MRT Feeder Bus - Kwasa Damansara Area by Ainul Azwan Azmi, on Flickr

2016/12/22 MRT Mutiara Damansara Station by Allen Ng, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK LINE
Maluri Portal

Maluri Portal by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK LINE*
KAJANG DEPOT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec16/e28a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*MRT SBK LINE*
SUNGAI BULOH DEPOT









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb16/e3a.jpg


----------



## TWK90

*Rail coverage in Kuala Lumpur city area (Current, July 2017 and 2022)*


----------



## nazrey

*Line 12:* MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line


SYAZRUL92 said:


> 19/04/2017
> 
> picture update
> station Titiwangsa SSP line


----------



## nazrey

*Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS)
(Integrated Transport Terminal - South)*



> Bandar Tasik Selatan - Line 1+Line 4+Line 7+Integrated Transport Terminal Bandar Tasik Selatan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tbsbts.com.my/sites/sitt/files/image/assets/home04.jpg


Qistna Little India TBS 20 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sri Maju TBS Beach Road 07 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sri Maju TBS Beach Road 05 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sri Maju TBS Beach Road 08 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sri Maju TBS Beach Road 10 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KL SENTRAL INTERMODAL STATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://my2-cdn.pgimgs.com/cms/news


Malaysia Airlines Check In Services at KL Sentral









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28614440946/
KL Sentral Sta by nz32u6, on Flickr
High speed train, KL by Frank Jones, on Flickr
RapidKL: WPX 2504 is one of the many Volvo B7Rs of the fleet at KL Sentral, Bricksfield on the 821 by Desmond Tay, on Flickr
KL Sentral by James Amrein, on Flickr


----------



## TWK90

*Evolution of railway services in Kuala Lumpur since 1995*


----------



## al-numbers

My observations from scouting at the MRT link at KL Sentral. Crossposted from the Malaysian subforum.



al-numbers said:


> Went to KL Sentral today. Here's what I saw of the MRT link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled persons would ride the lifts to the top before going to the passageway. As for the normal crowd, there is another way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire taxi area of the KLIA Express is now closed off and repurposed to be a passageway for normal passengers. There are also openings in the glass walls that lead to the road outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, passengers would walk up (or down) a short flight of steps before using escalators to walk through the MRT passage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small passageway from the area to the main KL Sentral concourse is also being repurposed. All the shops to the right are now closed. Most likely, they will be torn down to enlarge the passageway.


----------



## al-numbers

I also went to Pasar Seni to see how the MRT is faring up.


----------



## TWK90

*Evolution of Kuala Lumpur rail network up till year 2022*

- MRT 1 Phase 2 (Semantan - Kajang) opening in July this year
- KTM Skypark Terminal line opening later this year
- LRT 3 opening in 2020
- MRT 2 Phase 1(Sungai Buloh - Kampung Batu) opening in 2021
- MRT 2 Phase 2 (Kampung Batu - Putrajaya Sentral) opening in 2022


----------



## nazrey

Muzium Negara MRT underground station



triple-j said:


> Taken today


----------



## nazrey

Airport Link

KLIA Ekpress Passing Bandar Tasik Selatan Station by Adhit Jhauhary, on Flickr



> KL City Air Terminal (KL CAT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2017/05/09/hsr-terminal-project-intact/


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE*
MALURI









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u6a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u6b.jpg

BUKIT BINTANG









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u5b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u5a.jpg

MUZIUM NEGARA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u2a.jpg

MERDEKA









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u4b.jpg

PASAR SENI









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u3b.jpg


----------



## AsHalt

nazrey said:


> *LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE*
> MALURI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u6a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u6b.jpg
> 
> BUKIT BINTANG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u5b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u5a.jpg
> 
> MUZIUM NEGARA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u2a.jpg
> 
> MERDEKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u4b.jpg
> 
> PASAR SENI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb17/u3b.jpg


What are those things on the roof of the tunnels? It's definitely not catenary that I know of...


----------



## nazrey

AsHalt said:


> What are those things on the roof of the tunnels? It's definitely not catenary that I know of...


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 10: KOMUTER SKYPARK LINE*



Flybyhacker said:


> Cheers :cheers::cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 11: LRT 3 (BANDAR UTAMA-KLANG-JOHAN SETIA)*



cancer_f said:


> *SPAD Offered PT Adhi Karya in LRT 3 Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U-Grider Precast Factory in Bogor
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...38/adhi-karya-ditawari-bangun-lrt-di-malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 12: MRT SSP LINE (SUNGAI BULOH-SERDANG-PUTRAJAYA)*



SYAZRUL92 said:


> 19/04/2017
> picture update
> station Titiwangsa SSP line


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *A new generation of RapidKL trains for the Kelana Jaya (KJ) Line*
> The driverless four-car trains, designed by Bombardier Transport, are equipped with 16 closed-circuit televisions, dynamic route map, providing information to passengers on destination directions, and a wheel lubricating system that reduces train noise.
> http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/12/200223/new-high-tech-trains-launched-rapidkls-kj-lrt-line-video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://paultan.org/2016/12/29/rapidkl-launches-new-train-sets-for-kelana-jaya-lrt/


https://railtravelstation.com/2017/03/16/kelana-jaya-line-bombardier-innovia-metro-300/


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 13: MRT CIRCLE LINE*
*MRT Corp planning 3rd line for Klang Valley*










Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd strategic communications and stakeholder relations director Datuk Najmuddin Abdullah at the media briefing on the latest developments in the Klang Valley MRT project in Kuala Lumpur yesterday. Pic by Sairien Nafis



> KUALA LUMPUR: MASS Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) is planning the construction of a third line for the Klang Valley MRT (KVMRT) project.
> 
> The third route, which will be known as the circle line due to its circular track, will be built entirely underground.
> 
> MRT Corp Sdn Bhd strategic communications and stakeholder relations director Datuk Najmuddin Abdullah said the track would provide shorter travelling time and better connectivity between rail lines.
> 
> He said MRT Corp had appointed an independent consultant to carry out an engineering feasibility study for the project.
> 
> “There are so many buildings in the city centre.
> 
> “It is almost impossible to pass the buildings.
> 
> “That is why the line will have to go underground.
> 
> “The consultant is expected to complete the first report on the first quarter of next year or earliest by December.
> 
> “We will share more information about this route after we have received the findings from the report,” Najmuddin said at a media briefing on the latest developments in the KVMRT project here yesterday.
> 
> The Business Times recently reported that Line 3 may cover a distance of between 45km and 48km or longer, depending on the final alignment and would cost at least RM50 billion.
> 
> Underground portions are more expensive than at-grade transit lines or elevated guideways. Every 1km built underground with stations and systems will cost RM1 billion.
> 
> Line 3 is expected to cover Ampang Jaya, Kuala Lumpur City Centre, Jalan Bukit Bintang, Tun Razak Exchange, Bandar Malaysia, KL Ecocity, Pusat Bandar Damansara, Mont Kiara and Sentul.
> 
> It will be integrated with the Sungai Buloh-Kajang (SBK) Line 1 and Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) Line 2.
> 
> It is expected that the award of jobs for Line 3 may start from the second quarter of next year.


http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/09/172973/mrt-corp-planning-3rd-line-klang-valley


----------



## nazrey

> *Klang Valley Integrated Transit System*
> Line 1: 34 station
> Line 2: 26 station
> Line 3-4: 36 station
> Line 5: 37 station
> Line 6-7: 6 station
> Line 8: 11 station
> Line 9: 31 station
> 
> TOTAL: 181 STATIONS
> 
> Line 10: 1
> Line 11: 26
> Line 12: 37
> 
> UNDERCONSTRUCTION: 64 STATIONS


*200 train stations in Klang Valley by 2020*
Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...-in-klang-valley-by-2020/#5Omr1YdcVy0T2sO2.99



> KUALA LUMPUR: Once Phase 2 of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang line and LRT 3 is complete, there will be at least 200 train stations all over Klang Valley.
> 
> “This will allow our future generations, especially the fresh graduates and job entrants, to move easily within the city,” said Second Finance Minister Datuk Johari Abdul Ghani after launching the LRT Ampang Line’s 20th Anniversary at LRT Bukit Jalil here yesterday.
> 
> MRT Phase 2 is slated to roll out next July while LRT 3, or the Bandar Utama-Klang line, is expected to start running in 2020.
> 
> “This will add up to 200 train stations all over the Klang Valley,” said Johari, adding that currently there were some 70 stations.
> 
> The Government’s investments will benefit the future generation, he said, citing the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail project as another such initiative.
> 
> “Some of us might not feel the advantage now, but our future generations will,” he said.
> 
> Johari also revealed that upon completion, the MRT lines would be run by the Finance Ministry’s subsidiary Prasa*rana Malaysia Bhd, which also ope*rates the LRT and monorail lines.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...-in-klang-valley-by-2020/#5Omr1YdcVy0T2sO2.99


----------



## al-numbers

nazrey said:


> *LINE 10: KOMUTER SKYPARK LINE*


That picture is already months old and is, hence, unrepresentative of the project. Here's something more recent on the line; Most of the work is complete now.

https://www.facebook.com/SPAD.my/posts/1633982446615147



> Pengerusi SPAD, YBhg Tan Sri Dato Seri Dr. Syed Hamid Albar bersama Ketua Pegawai Eksekutif En Mohd Azharuddin Mat Sah serta Pengurusan SPAD telah mengadakan lawatan kerja ke Projek Landasan Berkembar Subang Jaya -Stesen Terminal Skypark hari ini.
> 
> Projek Landasan Berkembar Elektrik dari Subang - Terminal Skypark Subang bertujuan untuk menyediakan kemudahan pengangkutan awam berasaskan rel kepada pengguna ke Lapangan Terbang Subang, SkyPark Subang Terminal.
> 
> Sambungan landasan berkembar yang bermula dari stesen Subang Jaya, meliputi jarak 8.157km dan akan tamat di stesen Terminal Skypark Subang yang terletak di hadapan Terminal 3, lapangan terbang tersebut.
> 
> Pembinaan landasan berkembar akan menggunakan sistem sedia ada di Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley yang dikendalikan oleh perkhidmatan KTM Komuter.
> 
> Ianya turut melibatkan sistem talian elektrifikasi 25kV, sistem persemboyanan, sistem komunikasi serta sistem kawalan tren dari Pusat Kawalan Tren (TCC) di KL Sentral, hab bandar Kuala Lumpur.








































An here's a photo of the completed tracks from May 2.



Flybyhacker said:


> Not sure but its about 2.5km I think.
> Anyway. Catenary/Overhead line is installed and at night I can see the signaling light is light up !


Next time, check the local threads for recent photos.


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 9: MRT SUNGAI BULOH KAJANG LINE PHASE 2*
Bukit Bintang Station

Bukit Bintang_022 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Bukit Bintang_013 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Tun Razak Exchange Station

Tun Razak Exchange_011 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Tun razak exchange -3 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Tun razak exchange -16 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Tun razak exchange -38 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Tun razak exchange -19 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Cochrane Station

Cochrane_030 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Pasar Seni

Pasar seni-45 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Pasar Seni_074 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Pasar seni-38 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Pasar seni-15 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Muzium Negara Station

Muzium_065 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Muzium_016 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Muzium_055 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Merdeka Station

Merdeka_052 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Merdeka_004 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Maluri Station

Maluri Station_047 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Maluri Station_017 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
Maluri Station_024 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Line 12: MRT Sungai Buloh - Serdang - Putrajaya Line (52.2 km)*
Jalan Kepong









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/sept16/e2a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/sept16/e2b.jpg

Lorong Raja Muda Abdul Aziz









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/sept16/u4a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/sept16/u4b.jpg

Jalan Conlay









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/sept16/u7a.jpg

Jalan Ampang









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/sept16/u5a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Full map sizes can be found here



> *KUALA LUMPUR POPULATION:* 1.79e
> *GREATER KUALA LUMPUR POPULATION:* 7,200,000
> *TOURIST ARRIVAL 2016:* 12.02 MILLION
> *TOTAL LENGTH:* 565.46 KM (+5.4 KM-BRT)
> *TOTAL STATION: *264 STATIONS
> *INTEGRATED/INTERCHANGE STATION 2017:* 28 STATIONS (+9 STATIONS-IN PROGRESS)
> *OPERATORS:* KTMB-KTM Komuter, Prasarana-rapidKL, Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd
> *COMMON TICKETTING SYSTEM:* TnG, myrapid
> 
> LINE 1 KUALA LUMPUR | SEREMBAN LINE | EMU | 135 KM | 26 STATIONS (+2 STATIONS-IN PROGRESS)
> LINE 2 KUALA LUMPUR | PORT KLANG LINE | EMU | 126 KM | 34 STATIONS (+1 STATION-IN PROGRESS)
> 
> AMPANG/ SRI PETALING LINE | LRT | 45.1 KM | 43 STATIONS
> LINE 3 KUALA LUMPUR | AMPANG LINE | LRT | 18 STATIONS *
> LINE 4 KUALA LUMPUR | SRI PETALING LINE | LRT | 36 STATIONS * (+2 STATION)
> 
> LINE 5 KUALA LUMPUR | KELANA JAYA LINE | LRT | 46.4 KM | 37 STATIONS
> 
> EXPRESS RAIL LINK | EMU | 57 KM | 6 STATIONS
> LINE 6 KUALA LUMPUR | KLIA EKSPRES | EMU | 3 STATIONS *
> LINE 7 KUALA LUMPUR | KLIA TRANSIT | EMU | 6 STATIONS (+2 STATION) *
> 
> LINE 8 KUALA LUMPUR | MONORAIL LINE | MONORAIL | 8.6 KM | 11 STATIONS
> LINE 9 KUALA LUMPUR | MRT SBK LINE | MRT | 51 KM | 34 STATIONS (Phase 2 open 7/7/2017)
> LINE 10 KUALA LUMPUR | SKYPARK LINE | EMU | 8.16 KM | 2 STATIONS (+2 STATIONS) (Open 2018)
> LINE 11 KUALA LUMPUR | KLANG LINE | LRT | 36 KM | 36 STATIONS (underconstruction)
> LINE 12 KUALA LUMPUR | MRT SSP LINE | MRT | 52.2 KM | 36 STATIONS (underconstruction)
> KUALA LUMPUR | BRT SUNWAY LINE | BRT | 5.4 KM | 7 STATIONS
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> LINE 13 MRT CIRCLE LINE
> BRT FEDERAL LINE
> 
> *PROPOSAL*
> LINE 14 PUTRAJAYA MONORAIL
> KL Tramway
> KTM Outer Orbital Line


----------



## Paolonutini98

^^brt federal highway also will be built soon i reckon


----------



## nazrey

*rapidKL BUS*
*TOTAL LINE:* 9 LINES
*OPERATOR:* Prasarana-rapidKL
*COMMON TICKETTING SYSTEM:* TnG, myrapid

1. Ampang
2. Cheras
3. Damansara
4. Jalan Ipoh
5. Jalan Klang Lama
6. Jalan Pahang
7. Lebuhraya Persekutuan
8. Sungai Besi
9. Puchong

UPDATE JOURNEY HERE










rapidKL's Alexander Dennis Enviro500 WC 5708 J by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr
rapidKL's Alexander Dennis Enviro500 buses rules the street of Kuala Lumpur! by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr
rapidKL's Alexander Dennis Enviro500 (WB 5429 U) in Qatar Airways livery by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr
rapidKL's Alexander Dennis Enviro500 with Macao Tourism livery by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr
rapidKL's Alexander Dennis Enviro500 WC 3227 F by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr
DSC_0432 by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr
Preparing for unloading the Enviros from Artemis Leader vessel by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr
DSC_0425 by A Guy Who Love Buses, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

New TnG reload self-service kiosk



> From instagram


Myrapid card now link with TnG


----------



## nazrey

*BIKE AND RIDE*
At each selected station, the bicycle rack can accommodate up to 20 bicycles.
https://www.myrapid.com.my/traveling-with-us/bike-n-ride



> For Sri Petaling/Ampang Line (LINE 3, 4) /For Kelana Jaya Line (LINE 5)


*Bike N' Ride: RapidKL working to allow full-size bicycles on LRT*
By NOR AIN MOHAMED RADHI - April 30, 2017 @ 12:33pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: Cyclists may soon be able to bring their full-size bicycles on board the light rail transit (LRT).
> 
> The decision, however, is pending approval from the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD).
> 
> A RapidKL spokesman said it was in discussions with SPAD over the matter.
> 
> “We have submitted working papers to allow full-size bicycles on board. However, there are many considerations that must be taken into account before SPAD can make any decision,” he said, adding that the move by RapidKL was to support its Bike N’ Ride programme.
> 
> On Wednesday, RapidKL, through its Twitter handle @MyRapidKL, conducted an online poll on its plan to allow cyclists to bring full-size bicycles on board its four-car and six-car trains on the LRT Kelana Jaya, Sri Petaling and Ampang lines.
> 
> The poll, which ended yesterday, received 2,593 votes. From the total, 35 per cent agreed with the plan, provided it was well managed. Some 28 per cent supported the move, while 21 per cent said the move was not for them, and 16 per cent said they would bring their bicycles.
> 
> Currently, only folded bicycles are allowed on board LRT trains during off-peak hours.
> 
> Travellers who cycle and wish to take their foldable bicycles are allowed to board during after peak hours, from 9am to 4.30pm on weekdays, and any time on weekends.
> 
> Passengers may park full-size bicycles at parking racks in selected stations.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...-rapidkl-working-allow-full-size-bicycles-lrt

The lane for wheelchairs is wider and can be used by cyclists, too.









http://www.star2.com/travel/transpo...g-jaya-are-just-an-lrt-and-bicycle-ride-away/

A folded bike combined with the LRT enhance your mobility enormously.









http://www.star2.com/travel/transpo...g-jaya-are-just-an-lrt-and-bicycle-ride-away/


----------



## akif90

*RAPID BRT*


----------



## nazrey

BRT SUNWAY LINE

Sunway BRT 10 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sunway BRT 26 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
RapidKL: BNG4204 forms part of the new RapidKL Sunway Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) fleet which is a BYD K9 electric model. by Desmond Tay, on Flickr
Sunway BRT 12 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sunway BRT 24 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr

INTERCHANGE STATION: LINE 5 + BRT SUNWAY LINE @ USJ7 STATION

Sunway BRT 18 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sunway BRT 05 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr

INTERCHANGE STATION: LINE 2 + BRT SUNWAY LINE @ SETIA JAYA STATION

Sunway BRT 01 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sunway BRT 06 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr
Sunway BRT 03 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


----------



## intelligentBG

Is there any idea for Sunway BRT extension westward (to reach USJ 11, USJ 13 etc.) or northward (to SS1 or SS4)?


----------



## intelligentBG

What i find about Sunway BRT is just feeling of some disappointment. In order to increase the number of passengers they have to include new areas which is not covered by other transport systems.


----------



## nazrey

Bandar Sunway used to has single loop monorail before but now was ceased operation due to lack of materialize to connect with other transport mode. The area served by BRT in Bandar Sunway is just major theme park in Klang Valley and amenities nearby like hospital, shopping mall and education centre in one complex city (by sunway group company) and pretty well connected with other transit line 2 (Setia Jaya) and 5 (USJ7) already. That means now you can go to the one of the Malaysian renowed theme park 'Sunway Lagoon' from the airport, just interchange with line 2 or 5 from KL City Air Terminal. 









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ay_aerial.jpg/1024px-Bandar_Sunway_aerial.jpg



intelligentBG said:


> Is there any idea for Sunway BRT extension westward (to reach USJ 11, USJ 13 etc.) or northward (to SS1 or SS4)?


There's no plan to extend the existing line from now on.

BRT in Klang Valley likely will has 2 lines only, the other possible line is Federal line that was pretty delayed which according to plan, it will run from Pasar Seni to Klang through Federal Highway. Along the route also connected with other transport mode.









From Msian Forum








From Msian Forum








Brickfields station








Subang Jaya station


----------



## nazrey

*Phase two of Klang Valley MRT project is 99 per cent ready*
By HASHINI KAVISHTRI KANNAN - June 28, 2017 @ 12:56pm










The second phase of the Klang Valley Mass Rapid Transit 1 project is 99 per cent ready. (File pix)



> SEPANG: The second phase of the Klang Valley Mass Rapid Transit 1 project is 99 per cent ready.
> 
> Prasarana Malaysia Bhd president and group chief executive officer Datuk Azmi Abdul Aziz said the train service from Semantan to Kajang, which is in its final stages of testing, will be fully operational come July 17.
> 
> “We are currently running final test runs on the trains. This is to ensure smooth running of the trains during and after the launch,” he told reporters at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) today.
> 
> The MRT (1) phase 1, which began operations on Dec 16 last year, and the second phase, which will be launched in July 17, will complete the 51km Sungai Buloh-Kajang (SBK) line.
> 
> Some 500,000 passengers on a daily basis are expected to benefit from both the phases.
> 
> Azmi was met at a sending-off ceremony of Prasarana's train captains to work for the Al Mashaaer Al Mugaddassah Makkah Metro Southern Line (MMMSL) in Mecca.
> 
> Some 49 train captains left for Mecca today to join 50 train captains who are already at the MMMSL Depot, to undergo training and a test run of 15 sets of trains and 12 carriages which will be used for the Haj season beginning August 29.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2017/06/252669/phase-two-klang-valley-mrt-project-99-cent-ready


----------



## nazrey

>


*NEW INTERCHANGE STATION:* Eco City KTM Komuter Line (Line 2) + Line 5









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnVW89FAdc


----------



## zntfdr

^^
Do we know when it will open?


----------



## nazrey

The station will only open while the project KL Eco City will complete later this year.


----------



## nazrey

*New interchange stations by 2016*
- USJ7 (line 5+BRT Sunway line)
- Putra Heights (line 4+line 5)
- Subang Jaya (line 2+line 5)
- Sungai Buloh (line 1+line 9+KTM ETS)

*New interchange stations by 2017*
- Eco City (line 2+line 5)
- Subang Jaya (line 2+line 5+line 10)
- Pasar Seni (line 5+line 9)
- Bukit Bintang (line 8+line 9)
- Maluri (line 3+line 9)
- Kajang (line 1+line9+KTM ETS)

A walking distance interchange stations
- Muzium Negara (line 9+KL Sentral multimodal station)
- Merdeka (line 9+line 3+line 4)
- Kuala Lumpur (line 1+line 2+line 5+line 9+KTM ETS)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


New station: Skypark Terminal (line 10) - OPEN Q4 2017
Second airport (Subang International Airport) connection in Kuala Lumpur 









https://theveritasdesigngroup.com/global_files/pdf/SPAD-Conference.pdf


----------



## zntfdr

nazrey said:


> The station will only open while the project KL Eco City will complete later this year.


Thank you~


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE*
BUKIT BINTANG STATION

Blue hour in town by Nicholas Tan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *New interchange stations by 2016*
> - USJ7 (line 5+BRT Sunway line)
> - Putra Heights (line 4+line 5)
> - Subang Jaya (line 2+line 5)
> - Sungai Buloh (line 1+line 9+KTM ETS)
> 
> *New interchange stations by 2017*
> - Eco City (line 2+line 5)
> - Subang Jaya (line 2+line 5+line 10)
> - Pasar Seni (line 5+line 9)
> - Bukit Bintang (line 8+line 9)
> - Maluri (line 3+line 9)
> - Kajang (line 1+line9+KTM ETS)
> 
> A walking distance interchange stations
> - Muzium Negara (line 9+KL Sentral multimodal station)
> - Merdeka (line 9+line 3+line 4)
> - Kuala Lumpur (line 1+line 2+line 5+line 9+KTM ETS)


Eco City (line 2+line 5)









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnVW89FAdc

Pasar Seni (line 5+line 9)

Pasar seni-15 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Bukit Bintang (line 8+line 9)

Bukit Bintang_022 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## zntfdr

nazrey said:


> *LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE*
> BUKIT BINTANG STATION
> 
> Blue hour in town by Nicholas Tan, on Flickr


That is a very beautiful entrance :colgate:


----------



## FNNG

Kuala Lumpur MRT 1 will fully open on 17/7/17 (Phase 2). It will have 31 station (7 underground station and 24 evelated station) (+3 reserved station for the future). All elevated station have standard design. 











To beautify the station and make it as attractive as possible, MRT interior & exterior led light will light up accordingly to the setup pre set by the engineer. Even more there are more setup for each festival suit to Malaysia multi couture on Hari Raya, Chinese New Year, Deepavali & even more.

*Malaysia MRT 1 light design.

*It has weekdays, weekend, festival light design.


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE PHASE 2*
TAMAN SUNTEX









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr17/e12b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr17/e13c.jpg

BANDAR TUN HUSSEIN ONN









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr17/e14a.jpg

STADIUM KAJANG









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr17/e18a.jpg

KAJANG









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr17/e20c.jpg

SEMANTAN PORTAL









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/apr17/u1a.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

source: https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia/


----------



## al-numbers

Stadium Kajang station. Least there's a new public transport option for future matches.










Source: https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia/


----------



## Ashis Mitra

At last Kualalumpur got its first metro line. Two more are coming in near future.


----------



## acela

why the MRT cooling tower is exposed (seen to public?) not concealed with facade?


----------



## AsHalt

Ashis Mitra said:


> At last Kualalumpur got its first metro line. Two more are coming in near future.


Actually they already have 2 LRT lines and 2(?) Communter line. So this ain't their first rodeo, as to so speak.


----------



## nazrey

> *KUALA LUMPUR POPULATION:* 1.79e
> *GREATER KUALA LUMPUR POPULATION:* 7,200,000
> *TOURIST ARRIVAL 2016:* 12.02 MILLION
> *TOTAL LENGTH:* 565.46 KM (+5.4 KM-BRT)
> *TOTAL STATION: *264 STATIONS
> *INTEGRATED/INTERCHANGE STATION 2017:* 28 STATIONS (+9 STATIONS-IN PROGRESS)
> *OPERATORS:* KTMB-KTM Komuter, Prasarana-rapidKL, Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd
> *COMMON TICKETTING SYSTEM:* TnG, myrapid
> 
> LINE 1 KUALA LUMPUR | SEREMBAN LINE | EMU | 135 KM | 26 STATIONS (+2 STATIONS-IN PROGRESS)
> LINE 2 KUALA LUMPUR | PORT KLANG LINE | EMU | 126 KM | 34 STATIONS (+1 STATION-IN PROGRESS)
> 
> AMPANG/ SRI PETALING LINE | LRT | 45.1 KM | 43 STATIONS
> LINE 3 KUALA LUMPUR | AMPANG LINE | LRT | 18 STATIONS *
> LINE 4 KUALA LUMPUR | SRI PETALING LINE | LRT | 36 STATIONS * (+2 STATION)
> 
> LINE 5 KUALA LUMPUR | KELANA JAYA LINE | LRT | 46.4 KM | 37 STATIONS
> 
> EXPRESS RAIL LINK | EMU | 57 KM | 6 STATIONS
> LINE 6 KUALA LUMPUR | KLIA EKSPRES | EMU | 3 STATIONS *
> LINE 7 KUALA LUMPUR | KLIA TRANSIT | EMU | 6 STATIONS (+2 STATION) *
> 
> LINE 8 KUALA LUMPUR | MONORAIL LINE | MONORAIL | 8.6 KM | 11 STATIONS
> LINE 9 KUALA LUMPUR | MRT SBK LINE | MRT | 51 KM | 34 STATIONS (Phase 2 open 17/7/2017)
> LINE 10 KUALA LUMPUR | SKYPARK LINE | EMU | 8.16 KM | 2 STATIONS (+2 STATIONS) (Open 2018)
> LINE 11 KUALA LUMPUR | KLANG LINE | LRT | 36 KM | 36 STATIONS (underconstruction)
> LINE 12 KUALA LUMPUR | MRT SSP LINE | MRT | 52.2 KM | 36 STATIONS (underconstruction)
> KUALA LUMPUR | BRT SUNWAY LINE | BRT | 5.4 KM | 7 STATIONS
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> LINE 13 MRT CIRCLE LINE
> BRT FEDERAL LINE
> 
> *PROPOSAL*
> LINE 14 PUTRAJAYA MONORAIL
> KL Tramway
> KTM Outer Orbital Line


*LINE 1: KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE (CSR Zhuzhou)*
Operator: KTMB









https://railtravelstation.com/2016/...-pulau-sebang-tampin-and-jb-sentral-by-train/

*LINE 2: KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE (CSR Zhuzhou)*
Operator: KTMB

KTM Komuter SCS19, Kuala Lumpur by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

*LINE 3: RAPIDKL LRT AMPANG LINE (CRRC Zhuzhou)*
Operator: PRASARANA









https://c3.staticflickr.com/9/8604/28299622850_42a1dbde44_b.jpg

*LINE 4: RAPIDKL LRT SERI PETALING LINE (CRRC Zhuzhou)*
Operator: PRASARANA

Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr

*LINE 5: RAPIDKL LRT KELANA JAYA LINE (BOMBARDIER)*
Operator: PRASARANA









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...1024px-LRT_train_passing_by_Empire_Subang.jpg








https://paultan.org/2016/12/29/rapi...lana-jaya-lrt/rapid-kl-klav-new-train-sets-1/

*LINE 6: KLIA EKSPRES LINE (SIEMENS)*
Operator: Express Rail Link (ERL)

KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by Mohammad Gaudi, on Flickr

*LINE 7: KLIA TRANSIT LINE (CRRC Changchun)*
Operator: Express Rail Link (ERL)









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT-S7AOpWQU

*LINE 8: RAPIDKL LRT MONORAIL LINE (SCOMI)*
Operator: PRASARANA

KL Monorail 2205, Titwangsa by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

*LINE 9: MRT SUNGAI BULOH-KAJANG LINE (SIEMENS)*
Operator: MRT CORP









https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia

*LINE 10: KTM KOMUTER SKYPARK LINE (CSR Zhuzhou)*
Operator: KTMB









https://railtravelstation.com/2016/07/04/ktm-komuter-timetable-1-11-july-2016/

*LINE 11: LRT KLANG LINE (N/A)*
Operator: PRASARANA









http://www.lrt3.com.my/

*LINE 12: MRT SUNGAI BULOH-SERDANG-PUTRAJAYA LINE (ROTEM)*
Operator: MRT CORP


----------



## Paolonutini98

^^ actually the mrt1 or sbk line is owned by mrt corp but operated by rapidkl, a unit under prasarana.


----------



## Paolonutini98

Malaysia mrt construction is actually part of the National Transformation Programme to propel malaysia onto greater height. Three lines are identified, first is mrt sbk line of 52 km which is 99.99 % complete,due to open on 17/7/2017. Second is mrt ssp line or mrt2, 53 km which is 10% complete ,due to open in 2 phases in 2021 and 2022 and third yet unnamed mrt circle line, around 40km to 50 km in loop still under feasibility study. <br />
<br />
The minister of transportation penned his thoughts how mrt construction will affectt the urban living in greater KL. <br />
<br />


> The MRT solution<br />
> Considered the backbone of the integrated public transport network for the Greater KL/KV, the MRT system is one of the first major transport infrastructure projects created to provide better reach for commuters and integrate existing rail networks in the region.<br />
> With three lines in total – the MRT line 1 will run from Sungai Buloh-Kajang and has a total length of 51km. Line 2, on the other hand, will serve a corridor with a population of around two million, from Sungai Buloh to Serdang to Putrajaya (SSP line). Lastly, line 3 will play a crucial role in integrating all existing rail lines in Greater KL/KV through a circle line. This line is currently under the development and at the planning stage.<br />
> Undeterred by challenges<br />
> Since construction began on July 8, 2011, the implementation of the MRT line 1 has faced its fair share of criticism, with questions ranging from costs and purpose to the feasibility of the project.<br />
> Resolute in overcoming the scepticism, the Transport Ministry, Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD), project owner Prasarana Malaysia Bhd and project delivery partner MMC-Gamuda have worked closely to ensure the project is completed on time and within budget.<br />
> Despite initial speed bumps, Phase 1 of the MRT line 1 from Sungai Buloh to Semantan began operations on Dec 16 last year, 16 days ahead of schedule, while registering a savings of RM2bil from the initial target cost of RM23bil. With the launch of the second phase this coming Monday, the entire 51km MRT line 1 is on track to be completed as scheduled.<br />
> Easing congestion, mobilising people<br />
> As Greater KL/KV residents, we are not strangers to the frustration and inconvenience brought on by traffic congestion. <b>According to a study by the World Bank in 2015, Malaysians have been spending 250 million hours a year stuck in traffic. Imagine the quality time you could have spent for yourself and your family.</b><br />
> The first order of the day for the MRT is to create better mobility for the residents in the Greater KL/KV region, complemented by the various public feeder services and facilities.<br />
> With a total capacity of 1,200 passengers, the MRT line 1 is strategically positioned to serve high-density housing and fast-growing areas such as Kota Damansara, Bandar Utama, Taman Tun Dr Ismail, Batu Sebelas Cheras, Bandar Tun Hussein Onn, Kajang, etc.<br />
> <b>It is projected to serve a daily ridership of 400,000 and will take about 160,000 cars off the road, resulting in higher productivity gains and better quality of life.</b><br />
> According to the chief executive officer of MRT Corp, Datuk Seri Shahril Mokhtar,[b# productivity is expected to increase to 280 million hours annually with the MRT. This translates to about RM20bil per annum in time savings.[/b]<br />
> Additionally, MRT will help reduce environmental pollution in the country. <b>In a study conducted by the United Nations University, the MRT lines 1 and 2 are expected to deduct more than 550,000 trips or 5.6 million km travelled on city roads by private vehicles. This is the equivalent of 227,800 tonnes of carbon dioxide per year in emissions avoided, making MRT the single largest green infrastructure project in Malaysia.</b><br />
> Making the MRT accessible<br />
> Despite the benefits that the MRT will bring about, we are equally aware that the project can only succeed if there is a solid “nerve system” in place. To this end, the Government has focused on enhancing the first- and last-mile connectivity, a move to ensure sufficient transportation is available for commuters to travel to and from their homes to public transportation hubs.<br />
> The MRT feeder bus is one such solution. The fare is set at only RM1, and there are currently 26 routes serving 12 stations of the first phase of MRT line 1. An additional 22 routes will be introduced when all the MRT line 1 stations begin operations next week. In total, 300 dedicated feeder buses will be deployed to serve the 400,000 commuters.


<br />
Some pictures .<br />
<br />
<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ ahmmmaaazziiiiiiinnnnnggg!!!!!!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Ashis Mitra

AsHalt said:


> Actually they already have 2 LRT lines and 2(?) Communter line. So this ain't their first rodeo, as to so speak.


I mean *metro*, not *light rail* or* commuter rail*. The only metro (MRT) line is line 9, which has started operation last year.


----------



## AsHalt

Ashis Mitra said:


> I mean *metro*, not *light rail* or* commuter rail*. The only metro (MRT) line is line 9, which has started operation last year.


Actually metro has wide range of meaning. It can be name to mean the system in general or just the type of system. In fact some metro are just light rails (trams) and no MRTs.

In fact some cities name the regional area as XXX Metro Area ,with the X being the area name or city name. Either way it's hard to define one standard naming for PT terms, even light rails has many meanings, some calls the trams as that, some calls MRTs with a certain lower passenger number as LRTs, some calls systems similar to airport people mover such as Singapore's BPLRT and SKPGLRT and London's DLR as that too.

---------------------------------------------------------------------





Paolonutini98 said:


> Malaysia mrt construction is actually part of the National Transformation Programme to propel malaysia onto greater height. Three lines are identified, first is mrt sbk line of 52 km which is 99.99 % complete,due to open on 17/7/2017. Second is mrt ssp line or mrt2, 53 km which is 10% complete ,due to open in 2 phases in 2021 and 2022 and third yet unnamed mrt circle line, around 40km to 50 km in loop still under feasibility study.
> 
> The minister of transportation penned his thoughts how mrt construction will affectt the urban living in greater KL.
> 
> 
> Some pictures .
> 
> (Snip)


This looks so good, finally the PT looks more world class then the "disrepair" that's the LRT underground stations...(hope Prasarana would do something about that, even Singapore's NSEWL don't look that way... And I believe it's much older)


----------



## CxIxMaN

tomorrow is the day it opens!


----------



## SSCwarrior

Wow this looks world class! Especially those LED lights. Excellent attention to detail!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE*
From my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9: Muzium Negara Station*
Theme: Transition
https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9: Pasar Seni Station*
Theme: Confluence
https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/









http://says.com/my/seismik/gambar-stesen-mrt-sbk-line


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9: Merdeka Station*
Theme: Independence
https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9: Bukit Bintang Station*
Theme: Dynamic
https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/































































https://www.facebook.com/jason.988.my/photos/pcb.1851860221497237/1851854904831102/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9: Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Station*
Theme: Islamic Corporate
https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9: Cochrane Station*
Theme: Urban Living
https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9: Maluri Station*
Theme: New Generation
https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/


















http://images.says.com/uploads/story_source/source_image/553875/bd56.jpg


----------



## diz

gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## Paolonutini98

The local newspaper reported that government would install free wifi at the MRT stations as well as inside the trains.


----------



## XNeo

ultra modern ..love the interior n exterior design :cheers:


----------



## Ashis Mitra

After conversion of its old steam loco hauled train service to electrified EMU suburban system, they have started many urban rail system in Kuala Lumpur. Light rail & Monorail have opened gradually, and at last the metro system has started service since 2016. Unlike most cities, but like Sao Paulo etc. the line numbering covers the entire electric rail transport here.

1 & 2—suburban train, 
3, 4 & 5—light rail, 
6 & 7—suburban train, 
8—monorail, 
*9*—metro,

However this numbering system is very much confusing. I suggest the metro route should be renamed as M1, and future metro routes also like M2 & M3. Two more lines are also planned.

The Kuala Lumpur metro uses driver-less trains, which is much costly than conventional driver operated train. Why they have chose that? Please write some details.


----------



## johnsonooi

Ashis Mitra said:


> After conversion of its old steam loco hauled train service to electrified EMU suburban system, they have started many urban rail system in Kuala Lumpur. Light rail & Monorail have opened gradually, and at last the metro system has started service since 2016. Unlike most cities, but like Sao Paulo etc. the line numbering covers the entire electric rail transport here.
> 
> 1 & 2—suburban train,
> 3, 4 & 5—light rail,
> 6 & 7—suburban train,
> 8—monorail,
> *9*—metro,
> 
> However this numbering system is very much confusing. I suggest the metro route should be renamed as M1, and future metro routes also like M2 & M3. Two more lines are also planned.
> 
> The Kuala Lumpur metro uses driver-less trains, which is much costly than conventional driver operated train. Why they have chose that? Please write some details.


The LRT is not Light Rail, but rather to be called Light Rapid Transit, i.e. Light Metro. With 1 mins headway, those lines are well considered as metro.

Why uses driverless train? safer and smaller headway, i.e. it is less human error and you can still enjoy 1 mins headway.


----------



## al-numbers

Jug Cerovic and his team from inat.fr have updated their transit map of Kuala Lumpur. It's getting a lot crowded now than ever!

Full image here: http://www.inat.fr/metro/kuala-lumpur/


----------



## anordinarymouse




----------



## Paolonutini98

Soon KL commuters can enjoy integrated metro service with commuter rail. So no more double fare ,no more double tap in tap out. Maybe more savings if you're taking more trips using different modes. 

Currently the fares are integrated among the LRT, Monorail, BRT and the newest MRT. But it falls short for our suburban -city -suburban commuter rail (KTMB) that is a different owner / operator.

And ultimately, soon in 2022 and 2026 when HSR and ECRL is completed, the system will have been fully integrated. I.e if you're from Singapore taking the hsr and use the designated card (eg Touch n Go enabled ), regardless where your final destination is (KTM, MRT, LRT), you should expect a seamless journey and also pay a fare that should give you some discount, not as if you're paying individually for the mode (hsr + lrt + ktmb etc). 
Lets see if we can pull it off. 





> KUALA LUMPUR, July 18 — An integrated ticketing system for all local train services is expected to be implemented at the end of this year.
> Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai said a meeting between the two service operators, Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) and Prasarana, to implement the system had been held, but several issues regarding KTMB’s system had to be resolved first.
> “The operating company for the KTM commuter service in Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB), while the Light Rail Transit (LRT) system is managed by Prasarana Malaysia Berhad. The two have different systems.
> “I just want to make sure that all of these train services including the High Speed Rail and East Coast Rail Line (ECRL) are included in one system, so that it will be fully interconnected and easier for commuters to go to only one ticket counter at a time,” he told reporters after opening the Ampang Park LRT mural, here, today.
> The integrated ticketing system is an initiative by the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) that will require public transport service providers to integrate their fare system and the journeys across multiple operators.
> 
> http://m.themalaymailonline.com/mal...em-to-be-implemented-for-all-train-services-b


----------



## naimabep

Does it mean we going to get a system like OV-chipkaart?

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Jim856796

I would like to congratulate the Greater Kuala Lumpur Area on the opening of its first Mass Rail Transit line last week. The development of that first line shows that Kuala Lumpur really can't be stuck with just medium-capacity or lower-capacity rail transit lines forever, considering the rapid growth of the Klang Valley area and skyscrapers sprouting practically anywhere in that region.


----------



## nazrey

LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE

Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr

Merdeka-Plaza Rakyat interchange walkway

Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

LINE 11
*Prasarana, LRT 3 Project Consortium Sign Agrement For Work Package Worth RM1.56 Bln*



> KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 2 -- Prasarana Malaysia Bhd has awarded the light rail vehicle (LRV) work package to the consortium of Light Rail Transit 3 (LRT 3) project worth RM1.56 billion.
> 
> The consortium companies comprises CRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd (CRRC ZELC), Siemens Ltd China and Tegap Dinamik Sdn Bhd.
> 
> Prasarana Group Chairman, Tan Sri Ismail Adam, said the consortium would be responsible for the design, manufacture, supply, delivery, installation, testing and commissioning of 42 six-car LRVs for the LRT3 project.
> 
> "With the three companies' proven track record, experience and quality of delivery, I am confident that works will be completed within time and cost," he said at the signing ceremony between Prasarana and consortium here today.
> 
> --BERNAMA


http://m.bernama.com/index.php?lang=en&sid=newsdetail&news_id=1378178


----------



## Paolonutini98

Very interesting 



> Capable of carrying 1,271 passengers per LRV, LRT3’s LRVs are Malaysia’s first six-car driverless trains. Each of the LRV has a capacity equivalent to twenty-eight (28) units of single-deck buses.
> 
> To ensure the comfort of passengers, the LRVs will be equipped with jerk limit controls, sound insulations and disabled friendly facilities.
> 
> As the first green rail in Malaysia, the LRVs’ air conditioning system will be ozone-friendly while its friction brakes will be asbestos
> -free.


Rapidkl FB


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRV Bandar Utama-Shah-Alam-Klang


> *China-German-M'sia consortium bags RM1.56b LRV work package: Prasarana*
> The consortium consisting of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd, Siemens Ltd China and Tegap Dinamik Sdn Bhd will design, supply and commission 42 six-car light rail vehicles for the 37km stretch linking Bandar Utama and Klang.
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...ortium-bags-rm156b-lrv-work-package-prasarana


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Sungai Boloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (52.2km)


faiz2014 said:


> Construction progress in Kepong. Pics taken today


----------



## nazrey

Line 10 - SkyPark KTM Rail Link


> SkyPark KTM Rail Link, an extension of the Subang Jaya line, is set to be completed by end-2017. It will see the Subang airport directly connected to Kuala Lumpur Sentral.
> http://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/redevelopment-subangs-terminal-2-begin-end2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From SPAD instagram https://www.instagram.com/p/BSxbrWcAwsM/


----------



## nazrey

Line 13 - MRT Circle Line


> The feasibility study for (the MRT3) has been completed and the views of authorities and stakeholders are currently being sought. The study will be tabled at the National Economic Council early this September 2017.
> https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2017/07/258020/pm-launches-sbk-mrt-line-pledges-more-transport-projects-under-projek


----------



## nazrey

Line 14 - Putrajaya Monorail



> On another matter, Liow said the Government is studying the possibilities of implementing a tram or monorail service in Putrajaya, as a form of last-mile connectivity.
> 
> There is no decision yet, the Government is still considering if it could implement a tram or monorail service in Putrajaya. This depends on the results of a feasibility study.
> http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...-together-on-integration/#DrXfMBu0yRyEK6q6.99


----------



## akif90

*LRT3*



Rainbow_DASH said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Line 9 - MRT SBK Line


> MRT-SBK Line breaks 140,000 daily ridership
> http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017/07/23/mrt-sbk-line-breaks-140k-daily-ridership/


----------



## nazrey

EV Charger for public electric car services for tourist in Putrajaya









https://hiveminer.com/Tags/comos,ecoride/Interesting



> https://youtu.be/BnJS_Px3mFQ


----------



## Paolonutini98

LRT3 (Bandar Utama - Klang Line) Rolling Stock : CRRC Zhuzhou 42 6 -car trains to be built in Batu Gajah, Perak, Northern Malaysia. 







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />







<br />
It looks wide for a 2.65 m wide train?


----------



## nazrey

LINE 9: MRT SBK LINE
Bukit Bintang station









https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...kajang-mrt-line-significant-milestone-country


----------



## nazrey

Line 1: Batu Caves-Pulau Sebang/Tampin
Batu Caves station
http://www.klia2.info/rail/ktm-komuter/stations/batu-caves


----------



## nazrey

Line 2: Tanjung Malim-Port Klang
Serendah station









http://www.klia2.info/images/rail/ktm-komuter/ktm-komuter-serendah-station-010.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Line 3: Sentul East-Ampang
Chan Sow Lin station









http://www.klia2.info/images/rail/rapidkl-lrt-chan-sow-lin-station-0001.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Line 4: Sentul East-Putra Heights
IOI Puchong Jaya station









https://www.pinterest.com/pin/2040762312581494/








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5798/23170473502_a0fa6cedde_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Line 5: Gombak-Putra Heights
KLCC station: Avenue K entrance









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/10592894825_0d6726f4b4_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Line 6: KLIA Ekspres
KLIA2 station
http://www.teresablog.com/blog/post/40936327


----------



## nazrey

LINE 7: KLIA Transit









https://twitter.com/liowtionglai/status/788979618053095424


----------



## akif90

*LRT3*



Paolonutini98 said:


> Clearer pic of the rolling stock. Not baddd looking aye?


----------



## QalzimCity

lrt3 and mrt2 designs were quite similar! they will be the ducks/platypuses of kl...


----------



## Paolonutini98

Updates on MRT Sungai Buloh - Serdang - Putrajaya (SSP ) Line aka KVMRT 2.<br />
<br />


> Photos taken on 5 August 2017.<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> <b><u>Jinjang</u></b><br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />
> View of piers at Jinjang station site from across the road.<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />
> View of Jinjang station from the overhead pedestrian bridge.<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />
> Piers under construction at Jinjang station.<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />
> Render of SSP line elevated station used at Metro Prima/Kepong Baru/Jinjang stations.<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />
> Project notice.<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> <b><u>Kampung Batu</u></b><br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />
> View from KTM Komuter station concourse.<br /><br />
> <br /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />
> Another view showing piers under construction and Tenaga Nasional transmission wires being relocated.


----------



## zntfdr

The MyRapid website has added a new Fare computator. 

Much better than the insane Integrated Fare Table (why is it a picture? Just share the pdf where cells are selectable! :bleep


----------



## nazrey

LINE 1, 4, 6, 7









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4396/36398509651_ccd2031de5_o.jpg


----------



## akif90

*LRT KELANA JAYA LINE *


----------



## akif90

*MRT SBK LINE*


----------



## akif90

*LRT AMPANG / SRI PETALING LINE*


----------



## akif90

*KTM COMMUTER*


----------



## akif90

*KL MONORAIL*


----------



## akif90

*KLIA ERL *




















*NEW TRAINSET*


----------



## nazrey

KVDT Upgrade - Line 1, 2





https://youtu.be/LdF-vM_ifjk


----------



## Nexis

Why did they go with Standard gauge for the Airport line?


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Nexis said:


> Why did they go with Standard gauge for the Airport line?


It's a much newer line (compared to the meter gauge rail which is used since the colonial times), doesnt share the lines with existing KTMB trains and it is managed by a different company.

The LRT, MRT and the upcoming East Coast Rail Link (which is different from existing "jungle line") are also using the standard gauge.


----------



## nazrey

Line 9: Maluri MRT station









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...24px-SBK_Line_Maluri_Station_Entrance_D_3.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> BRT Federal Line


The KL-Klang BRT project (Pasar Seni-Klang City Centre) is currently in the tender evaluation phase and could take another six to nine months to be awarded
Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...us-rapid-transit-project/#0JF4Mmt50bTzpjQH.99


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya
The SSP Line Project is the first in the Asia Pacific region, to utilise BIM Level 2.
https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...loh-serdang-putrajayas-engineering-design-and


----------



## The Polwoman

Rainbow_DASH said:


> It's a much newer line (compared to the meter gauge rail which is used since the colonial times), doesnt share the lines with existing KTMB trains and it is managed by a different company.
> 
> The LRT, MRT and the upcoming East Coast Rail Link (which is different from existing "jungle line") are also using the standard gauge.








Above it all, of course, is the fact that 1435mm allows much wider carriages with the same speed, mostly achieving much higher speeds. The argument they once had for meter gauge has been overtaken by the financial ability to build wider railway lines. And seeing Kuala Lumpur having a high demand for passenger rail capacity and is also starting to work on HST, standard gauge is logical indeed.


And contrary to Cape Gauge (1067mm), meter gauge has no Western-World-equivalent to buy old stuff from, which explains why Malaysia has nothing to search in e.g. Japanese suburban trains like Indonesia does (I still don't understand the latter's choice for 1067mm for the MRT). Also, Malaysia has a higher income.


Eventually switching to a different standard will be important for the development of Malaysia and the whole subcontinent. Where India has a wide gauge they switch to which has the ability to have high capacity and higher speeds, the meter gauge on the Thai/Malay peninsula is in no means able to cope with the future. When switching to 1435mm they also can very strategically connect to China. Another strategic choice of Malaysia for which Indonesia may still have decades for to think because of the two enormous bridges they might have to build once.


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT3 (Bandar Utama-Johan Setia)
*WCT wins LRT3 jobs worth RM840mil*
Wednesday, 30 August 2017



> PETALING JAYA: WCT Holdings Bhd’s wholly-owned subsidiary, WCT Bhd has received a letter of acceptance from Prasarana Malaysia Bhd to undertake some RM840mil worth of jobs for works associate with the Light Rail Transit Line 3 (LRT3) from Bandar Utama to Johan Setia in Klang.
> 
> WCT received Packaged GS03, which is for the construction and completion of guideway, stations, park and ride, ancillary buildings and other associated works for construction and completion of the LRT3.
> 
> The contract sum of RM840mil excludes 6% goods and services tax.
> 
> LRT3 is a double-track rail alignment of 37km with 26 stations covering the areas of Bandar Utama, Shah Alam and Klang, before terminating at Johan Setia.
> 
> WCT told Bursa that the works under the contract are expected to be completed within 33 months from the date of the letter of acceptance.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...lrt3-jobs-worth-rm840mil/#k3KC4I261BDYiEbd.99


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya Electric bus by Japanese NEDO

Kuala Lumpur Bus by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

rapidKL bus @Pudu Sentral bus terminal

Kuala Lumpur Bus by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr

MRT Feeder bus

Kuala Lumpur Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

BRT Sunway Line

Kuala Lumpur Bus by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur Bus by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur Bus by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

LINE 1

Kuala Lumpur Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr

LINE 3

Kuala Lumpur Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr

LINE 5

Kuala Lumpur Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr

LINE 8

Kuala Lumpur Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr

LINE 9

Kuala Lumpur Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:*
> *Greater Kuala Lumpur Population: *7 million
> *International Tourist (Kuala Lumpur):* 12 million
> *Operators:*
> KTMB - Line 1, 2, 10
> rapidKL - Line 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, BRT Sunway Line
> ERL - Line 6, 7
> *Ticketing Systems:*
> Touch'n Go - All lines/rapidKL bus/toll road/retail/hospital/parking
> Komuter Link (stored value card) - Line 1, 2
> Visa Credit Card/QR Code - Line 6, 7
> 
> [1995] Line 1 - KTM Komuter Seremban Line
> [1995] Line 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
> [1997] Line 3 - LRT1 Ampang Line
> [1998] Line 4 - LRT1 Seri Petaling Line
> [1998] Line 5 - LRT2 Kelana Jaya Line
> [2002] Line 6 - KLIA Ekspres Line
> [2002] Line 7 - KLIA Transit Line
> [2003] Line 8 - Monorail Line
> [2010] KTM ETS
> [2015] BRT Sunway Line
> [2016] Line 9 - MRT1 Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION/APPROVED
> [2018] Line 10 - KTM Komuter Skypark Line
> [2021] Line 11 - LRT3 Bandar Utama-Shah Alam-Klang Line
> [2022] Line 12 - MRT2 Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya
> [2025] Line 13 - MRT3 Circle Line
> [2026] High Speed Rail by MyHSR Corp/LTA between Kuala Lumpur-Singapore
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link by MRL between Gombak-Kota Bharu
> 
> *ONHOLD*
> Line 14 - Putrajaya Monorail
> 
> *MULTIMODAL STATIONS*
> [2001] KL Sentral - Airport rail link terminated station(Line 6, 7)/Line 1/Line 2/Line 5/KTM ETS
> [2001] Masjid Jamek - Line 3/Line 4/Line 5
> [2003] Hang Tuah - Line 3/Line 4/Line 8
> [2010] Kuala Lumpur - Line 1/Line 2/KTM ETS
> [2011] Bandar Tasik Selatan - Line 1/Line 4/Line 7/KTM ETS/ITT South
> [2016] Sungai Buloh - Line 2/Line 9/KTM ETS
> [2017] Kajang - Line 1/Line 9/KTM ETS
> [2018] Subang Jaya - Line 2/Line 5/Line 10
> [2022] Kepong Sentral - Line 2/Line 12/ KTM ETS
> [2022] Titiwangsa - Line 3/Line 4/Line 8/Line 12
> [2022] Chan Sow Lin - Line 3/Line 4/Line 12
> [2025] Sentul Timur - Line 3/Line 4/Line 13
> [2026] Bandar Malaysia - Line 1/Line 12/Line 13/Airport rail link/High Speed Rail Terminus
> 
> *Integrated Transport Terminal (ITT for intercity/international busses)*
> [2011] Bandar Tasik Selatan (for South Peninsular Malaysia inbound busses) - Linked with Line 1/Line 4/Line 7/KTM ETS
> [2020] Gombak (for East Peninsular Malaysia inbound busses) - To be link with Line 5/ECRL
> [TBA] Kwasa Damansara (for North Peninsular Malaysia inbound busses) - To be link with Line 9


*LINE 1 - KTM Komuter Seremban Line*
As of Nov 2017



> Line length:	135 km
> Stations:	26


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 6 STATIONS + 1 STATIONS
> LINE: 7 LINES + 1 LINES + KTM ETS


[LINE 2] Putra
[LINE 2] Bank Negara
[LINE 2] [KTM ETS] Kuala Lumpur
[LINE 2] [LINE 5] [LINE 6] [LINE 7] [LINE 8] [LINE 9] [KTM ETS] KL Sentral
[LINE 4] [LINE 7] [KTM ETS] Bandar Tasik Selatan
[LINE 9] [KTM ETS] Kajang

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 12] Kampung Batu
Kajang 2 station (NEW STATION)
The Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation Project 









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/61/ETS_6.jpg/1024px-ETS_6.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line*
As of Nov 2017



> Line length:	126 km
> Stations:	33


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 7 STATIONS + 3 STATIONS
> LINE: 6 LINES + 3 LINES + BRT Sunway Line + KTM ETS


[LINE 1] Putra
[LINE 1] Bank Negara
[LINE 1] [KTM ETS] Kuala Lumpur
[LINE 1] [LINE 5] [LINE 6] [LINE 7] [LINE 8] [LINE 9] [KTM ETS] KL Sentral
[LINE 9] [KTM ETS] Sungai Buloh
[LINE 5] Subang Jaya
[BRT Sunway Line] Setia Jaya

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 5] Eco City/Abudullah Hukum
[LINE 5] [LINE 10] Subang Jaya
[LINE 11] Klang
[LINE 12] Kepong Sentral
The Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation Project 









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...n_(Rasa-Rawang_Line)_(exterior),_Serendah.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 3/LINE 4 - LRT1 Ampang/Sri Petaling Line*
As of Nov 2017



> Line length:	45.1 km
> Stations:	43


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*
LINE 3



> TOTAL: 12 STATIONS + 1 STATIONS
> LINE: 4 LINES + 1 LINES


[LINE 4] Sentul Timur
[LINE 4] Sentul
[LINE 4] [LINE 8] Titiwangsa
[LINE 4] PWTC
[LINE 4] Sultan Ismail
[LINE 4] Bandaraya
[LINE 4] [LINE 5] Masjid Jamek
[LINE 4] Plaza Rakyat
[LINE 4] [LINE 8] Hang Tuah
[LINE 4] Pudu
[LINE 4] Chan Sow Lin
[LINE 9] Maluri

LINE 4



> TOTAL: 12 STATIONS + 2 STATIONS
> LINE: 4 LINES + 1 LINES


[LINE 3] Sentul Timur
[LINE 3] Sentul
[LINE 3] [LINE 8] Titiwangsa
[LINE 3] PWTC
[LINE 3] Sultan Ismail
[LINE 3] Bandaraya
[LINE 3] [LINE 5] Masjid Jamek
[LINE 3] [LINE 9] Plaza Rakyat
[LINE 3] [LINE 8] Hang Tuah
[LINE 3] Pudu
[LINE 3] Chan Sow Lin
[LINE 5] Putra Heights


*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 3] [LINE 4] [LINE 12] Chan Sow Lin
[LINE 4] [LINE 12] Sungai Besi









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...RT_train.jpg/1024px-Ampang_Line_LRT_train.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...RT_train.jpg/1024px-Ampang_Line_LRT_train.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line*
As of Nov 2017



> Line length:	46.4 km
> Stations:	37


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 5 STATIONS + 3 STATIONS
> LINE: 8 LINES + 3 LINES + BRT Sunway Line + KTM ETS


[LINE 3] [LINE 4] Masjid Jamek
[LINE 9] Pasar Seni
[LINE 1] [LINE 2] [LINE 6] [LINE 7] [LINE 8] [LINE 9] [KTM ETS] KL Sentral
[LINE 4] Putra Heights
[LINE 2] Subang Jaya
[BRT Sunway Line] USJ 7

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 2] Eco City/Abudullah Hukum
[LINE 2] [LINE 10] Subang Jaya
[LINE 11] Glenmarrie
[LINE 12] Ampang Park 









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...RT_platform.jpg/1024px-USJ_7_LRT_platform.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 6/LINE 7 - Express Rail Link Line*
As of Nov 2017



> Line length: 57 km
> Stations: 6


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*
LINE 6 - KLIA Ekspres



> TOTAL: 3 STATIONS
> LINE: 6 LINES


[LINE 1] [LINE 2] [LINE 5] [LINE 7] [LINE 8] [LINE 9] [KTM ETS] KL Sentral
[LINE 7] KLIA
[LINE 7] KLIA2

LINE 7 - KLIA Transit



> TOTAL: 4 STATIONS + 1 STATIONS
> LINE: 7 LINES + 1 LINE + KTM ETS


[LINE 1] [LINE 2] [LINE 5] [LINE 6] [LINE 8] [LINE 9] [KTM ETS] KL Sentral
[LINE 6] KLIA
[LINE 6] KLIA2
[LINE 1] [LINE 4] [KTM ETS] Bandar Tasik Selatan


*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 12] Putrajaya Sentral










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...i_depot.jpg/1024px-ERL_salak_tinggi_depot.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 8 - Monorail Line*
As of Nov 2017



> Line length:	8.6 km
> Stations:	11


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 4 STATIONS
> LINE: 8 LINES + 1 LINES + KTM ETS


[LINE 3] [LINE 4] Titiwangsa
[LINE 3] [LINE 4] Hang Tuah
[LINE 1] [LINE 2] [LINE 5] [LINE 6] [LINE 7] [LINE 9] [KTM ETS] KL Sentral
[LINE 9] Bukit Bintang

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 3] [LINE 4] [LINE 12] Titiwangsa 

*PROPOSED EXTENSION*
Phase 1: from KL Sentral to Taman Gembira
Phase 2: from Taman Gembira to Sunway
Phase 3: from Titiwangsa to Matrade









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7546/16065217137_9b0014c119_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 9 - MRT Sungai Buloh - Kajang Line*
As of Nov 2017



> Line length:	51 km
> Stations:	31


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 7 STATIONS + 3 STATIONS
> LINE: 8 LINES + 2 LINES + KTM ETS


[LINE 2] [KTM ETS] Sungai Buloh
[LINE 1] [LINE 2] [LINE 5] [LINE 6] [LINE 7] [LINE 8] [KTM ETS] Muzium Negara/KL Sentral
[LINE 5] Pasar Seni
[LINE 8] Bukit Bintang
[LINE 3] Maluri
[LINE 3] [LINE 4] Merdeka/Plaza Rakyat
[LINE 1] [KTM ETS] Kajang

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 11] Bandar Utama
[LINE 12] TRX
[LINE 12] Kwasa Damsnsara









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...BK_Line_Merdeka_Station_Upper_Concourse_4.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 10 - KTM Komuter Skypark Line*
As of Nov 2017 _(OPENNING SOON)_



> Line length:	8.16 km
> Stations:	2 + 2


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 1 STATION
> LINE: 2 LINES


*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[LINE 2] [LINE 5] Subang Jaya 

*PROPOSED EXTENSION*
From Terminal Skypark (Subang airport) to Sungai Buloh
From Subang Jaya to KL Sentral









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...tion2016.jpg/1024px-SubangJayaStation2016.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 11 - LRT3 Bandar Utama - Shah Alam - Klang Line*
As of Nov 2017 _(UNDER CONSTRUCTION)_



> Line length:	37 km
> Stations:	26


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 3 STATIONS
> LINE: 3 LINES


*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
 [LINE 5] Glenmarrie
[LINE 9] Bandar Utama
[LINE 2] Klang 









https://www.lrt3.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*LINE 12 - MRT2 Sungai Buloh - Serdang - Putrajaya Line*
As of Nov 2017 _(UNDER CONSTRUCTION)_



> Line length:	52.2 km
> Stations:	37


*INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*


> TOTAL: 11 STATIONS
> LINE: 8 LINES + KTM ETS


*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
 [LINE 9] Kwasa Damansara (to be link with ITT North)
[LINE 2] [KTM ETS] Sungai Buloh (to be link with line 10)
[LINE 2] Kepong Sentral
[LINE 1] Kampung Batu
[LINE 5] Ampang Park
[LINE 3] [LINE 4] Chan Sow Lin
[LINE 9] Tun Razak Exchange 
[LINE 4] Sungai Besi
[LINE 7] Putrajaya Sentral (to be link with Putrajaya monorail)
[LINE 3] [LINE 4] [LINE 8] Titiwangsa
[LINE 1] [LINE 6] [LINE 7] Bandar Malaysia (to be link with line 13, HSR)










Tun Razak Exchange Station Sungai Buloh–Serdang–Putrajaya line future platform
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...un_Razak_Exchange_MRT_SSP_Future_platform.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR HIGH SPEED RAIL STATION*



shafiilham said:


> *Kuala Lumpur - Singapore High Speed Rail*
> Date of Completion : December 31, 2026
> Number of Stations : 7 in Malaysia and 1 in Singapore
> 
> Services provided :
> 1. Express service from Bandar Malaysia to Jurong East
> 2. Transit service from Bandar Malaysia to Iskandar Puteri, stopping at each of 7 stations in Malaysia
> 3. Shuttle service between Iskandar Puteri and Jurong East
> 
> Train station concepts source from http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/kl-sg-hsr-station-concept-designs
> 
> 1. *Bandar Malaysia Station*
> 
> Bandar Malaysia HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr
> 
> 2. *Bangi-Putrajaya Station*
> 
> Bangi-Putrajaya HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr
> 
> 3. *Seremban Station*
> 
> Seremban HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

nazrey said:


> *LINE 8 - Monorail Line*
> As of Nov 2017
> 
> 
> *INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATIONS*
> 
> [LINE 3] [LINE 4] Titiwangsa
> [LINE 3] [LINE 4] Hang Tuah
> [LINE 1] [LINE 2] [LINE 5] [LINE 6] [LINE 7] [LINE 9] [KTM ETS] KL Sentral
> [LINE 9] Bukit Bintang
> 
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
> [LINE 3] [LINE 4] [LINE 12] Titiwangsa
> 
> *PROPOSED EXTENSION*
> Phase 1: from KL Sentral to Taman Gembira
> Phase 2: from Taman Gembira to Sunway
> Phase 3: from Titiwangsa to Matrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7546/16065217137_9b0014c119_b.jpg


wow soon we can ride monorail from sunway direct to kl...just hope they cange the rolling stock layout... im not a fan of that island seating


----------



## nazrey

LINE 12 - MRT SSP Line









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/mar17/e10a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/may17/e3b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/apr17/u19b.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/apr17/u17b.jpg









http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/may17/e10c.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/may17/e10a.jpg








http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdateSSP/apr17/u18a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

LINE 9: Kwasa Damansara Interchange station
https://www.bigkl.com/mrt/kwasa-damansara-mrt-station/


----------



## nazrey

LINE 9: Muzium Negara interchange station









https://www.bigkl.com/mrt/muzium-negara-mrt-station/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> EV Charger of electric car for tourist in Putrajaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://hiveminer.com/Tags/comos,ecoride/Interesting











http://www.utusan.com.my/galeri-foto/kenderaan-elektrik-kuasai-putrajaya-1.26631









https://comos.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/Twizy-Weekly-Monthly-Rental.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA*
Mean monthly household income 2016: RM11,555

Federal Court of Malaysia by suria kencana, on Flickr

*Putrajaya starts using fast-charging system for electric buses*
Super Quick Charge-Electric Buses Enter Service in Malaysia









https://twitter.com/imranjaafar/status/902008909568737280








https://www.carsifu.my/news/full-charge-in-10-mins-fast-electric-charging-comes-to-malaysia-but



> PUTRAJAYA will be the pioneer city to test a revolutionary new technology for electric vehicle (EV) buses that will allow the vehicles to fully charge their batteries in only 10 minutes.
> 
> This is a tremendous difference from the technology currently used in electric vehicles, where batteries must be left to charge overnight to be fully charged.
> 
> This pilot project, dubbed the “Putra NEDO EV Bus Project”, is the result of a collaboration between Putrajaya Corporation (PPj) and Japan’s New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organisation (NEDO).
> 
> Federal Territories Ministry secretary-general Datuk Seri Adnan Md Ikshan was present to officially launch the project at Putrajaya Sentral.
> 
> “The ministry believes that the implementation of this demonstration project in Putrajaya will put us on track towards turning Putrajaya into a sustainable, low-carbon, and green city by 2025,” he said.
> 
> “We hope the operation of EV buses eventually results in the reduction of carbon dioxide emissions from the transportation sector in the city.”
> 
> NEDO executive director Makoto Watanabe said that *this was the first ever demonstrative operation of Super Quick Charge (SQC) Large EV Buses in a city, worldwide.*
> 
> Representing the Japanese Consortium of corporate partners involved in the project, Toshiba Infrastructure Systems and Solutions Corporation director and corporate vice-president Isao Aoki said some of the technology supporting this project was not even deployed in Japan yet.
> 
> “It is necessary to promote effective measures with a strong top-down policy to realise a green city, and I hope that Putrajaya can become the first model city in the world with zero-emission buses,” he said.
> 
> PPj president Datuk Seri Hasim Ismail said Putrajaya has eight of these single-decker buses, which began commercial operations in June, servicing two 23km routes in Putrajaya and Cyberjaya.
> 
> Hasim said they would add another two single-decker buses to the fleet by the end of the year, with an additional two double-decker buses sometime next year to be used mainly for tourism purposes.
> 
> *The buses can run for up to 30km on a full charge before requiring to stop at an SQC terminal to recharge.*
> 
> Three SQC terminals are located in Putrajaya Sentral with one more at the Bus Depot in Precinct 14.
> 
> While the technology for the battery is imported from Japan, the bus is manufactured, maintained and managed locally.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/metro/co...ystem-for-electric-buses/#Q5KcPSyECaLHPp0j.99



> *Super Quick Charge-Electric Buses Enter Service in Malaysia*
> *Routes	*
> 1. Circular route in Putrajaya, Malaysia: 23Km
> 2. Circular route between Putrajaya and Cyberjaya: 23Km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toshiba.co.jp/cs/en/topics/back-number/20170828.htm


----------



## nazrey

*COMOS – Malaysia’s First EV Car Sharing Program*
http://www.rebeccasaw.com/comos-malaysias-first-ev-car-sharing-program-how-to-use-it/

What’s COMOS?
It’s an
1. Electric Vehicles (EV) only
2. Car sharing program

1. It’s not car ownership where you pay a monthly instalment, the car is owned by the bank but leased to you until you settle the debt and you’re responsible for all maintenance and running costs (petrol, road tax, etc)
2. It’s not car rental where you pay a pre-agreed sum to the vehicle owner and return the vehicle back to the owner at the pre-determined time and place in the condition it was given to you (ie, with a full tank of petrol)










*How does it work?*

1. Register and pay the membership fee at comos.com.my or at COMOS kiosks. Mobile app is currently not available.
2. Go to Menara UOA, Bangsar COMOS office to collect your RFID membership card
3. Go to comos.com.my to log in and book the time and place of pick-up as well as time and place of drop off. There are 10 locations in the Klang Valley at the moment
4. You will receive an SMS and email stating your booking and the vehicle number that has been assigned to you.
5. Locate the vehicle and tap your card on the scanner located on the right side of the windscreen.
Make sure you’re there only at the assigned time otherwise the vehicle would remain locked and you’ll see a red LED flash as you scan your card (see below). Also, if you’re collecting from a charging station, make sure the charger is decoupled.
6. You’ll see green when the car is unlocked.
Upon entering you then have to enter your 6-digit pin number on the console located on the top right of the front windscreen which allows you to start your vehicle (to summarize, the 2-level security system is the card to unlock and pin to drive)









https://comos.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/Zoe-Daily-Weekly-Monthly-Rental.jpg

*How much does it cost you?*
You must first register as a member.

Membership fees are RM300 for one year, RM50 for one month and RM25 for one week. There is a promotional rate now where instead of the annual RM300, you pay only RM50. For every 15 minutes of usage, you will be charged RM8. Minimum usage is 30 minutes which means every time you hop in, it’s a minimum of RM16.


----------



## al-numbers

Hooray for corruption! NOT. 

*Audit: Overdue KTM link to Skypark still incomplete, funds sat idle for five years*










KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 27 — *The already late extension linking the KTM Komuter line in Subang Jaya to the Subang Skypark Terminal remains unfinished while the previously extended contract also expired in June*, according to federal auditors.

The Auditor-General’s Report for 2016 (Series 2) further highlighted that *the RM142.75 million transferred in 2012 to the Railways Assets Corporation (RAC) for the extension has not even been touched.*

*The RM521 million project was commissioned in 2013 for completion last year, before receiving a time extension to June 2017.*

In the entry, the Auditor-General urged the Transport Ministry to recall the RM142.75 million with applied interest and for it to impose penalties on the contractor for late delivery, among others.

“Stern action must be taken against the contractor by claiming liquidated and ascertained damages (LAD) for project not being on time, poor management of on-site issues, and not following project specifications,” the report said.

The original cost in planning the project also rose by RM21 million, the audit said.


Read more at http://www.themalaymailonline.com/m...e-funds-sat-idle-for-five#93yl6eIXKrvmBAdZ.99


----------



## nazrey

LINE 12: MRT SSP LINE
Ampang Park

Ampang Park_12-01-2017_058 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
AMPANG PARK STATION - FEB 17 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Titiwangsa

SENTUL WEST STATION - JAN 17 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Conlay

Conlay_12-01-2017_008 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr

Bandar Malaysia

BDR Malaysia North_13-01-2017_048 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> LINE 1-10 [2018]
> LINE 11-12 [2021-2022]
> LINE 13 [2025]
> LINE 14 [TBA]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK LARGER



















http://urbanrail.net/as/kual/kuala-lumpur-map.png


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT 2018*
UNDER CONSTRUCTION

*LINE 1 *
- Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation, KVDT (KTM)
- New interchange station

Kampung Batu - line 1, 12

*LINE 2*
- Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation, KVDT (KTM)
- New interchange station

Subang Jaya - line 2, 10
Klang - line 2, 11
Sungai Buloh - line 2, 12
Kepong Sentral - line 2,12

*LINE 3, 4* 
- New interchange station

Titiwangsa - line 3, 4, 8, 12
Chan Sow Lin - line 3, 4, 12
Sungai Besi - line 4, line 12

*LINE 5*
- New interchange station

Ampang Park - line 5, 12
KLCC - line 5, 12
Glenmarrie - line 5, 11

*LINE 6, 7* 
- New interchange station

Putrajaya/Cyberjaya - line 7, 12

*LINE 8*
- All new 4 coach KL Monorail will be operational including PSD (4Q 2018)
- Upgraded Bukit Bintang Monorail station with new interior lighting (4Q 2018)
- New interchange station

Titiwangsa - line 3, 4, 8, 12

*LINE 9*
- New interchange station

Tun Razak Exchange - line 9, 12
Kwasa Damansara - line 9, 12
Kampung Selamat - line 9, 12
Bandar Utama - line 9, 11

*LINE 10*
- Launching of KTM Komuter extension to Subang Skypark (1Q 2018)
- Launching of KTM Komuter Express service from Subang Jaya to KL Sentral 
(1Q 2018)

*LINE 11*
- OPEN 2021

*LINE 12*
- OPEN 2022 (PHASE 1: 2021)

*LINE 13*
- Public Display of final MRT Circle Line ( 2Q 2018) 
- OPEN 2025

*Railing Up for the Future*
- Official journey planner mobile app developed by SPAD ( 1Q 2018)
- Monthly pass with unlimited rides by RapidKl (1Q 2018)
- Launching of car sharing platform service, SOCAR (1Q 2018)
- The Integrated Common Payment System (ICPS) by SPAD




> *TICKETING SYSYTEMS*
> Touch 'n Go Card - ALL LINES
> Touch & Go Time Traveller - ALL LINES
> MyRapid Touch 'n Go Card - LINE 3, 4, 5, 8
> VISA CARD/QR CODE - LINE 6, 7
> KTM Komuter Link (KTM Stored Value Card) - LINE 1, 2


----------



## zntfdr

*Multilingual KL map*

In case you were not aware, over the Malay forum we've started a multilingual map project for the whole Klang Valley! :shocked:

We've already covered Chinese, Tamil (this is almost complete), and we're now translating each station in *Bengali* and *Jawi* :colgate:

You can see the progress here. 

The project is open to anyone: please, feel free to contribute! :hug:


----------



## Yappofloyd

nazrey said:


> KTM Berhad want the line to be an urban rail since they named the lines as KTM Komuter Utara (Komuter Northern Sector)
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTM_Komuter_Northern_Sector
> 
> Komuter in KL along Tanjung Malim to Rawang and from Seremban to Tampin also a countryside like this.


With respect Nazrey, this is a moot discussion. I've travelled along this whole section of line a number of times in years past. It really doesn't matter what the line is called, the fact that it runs ex suburban rolling stock nor that small sections of suburban lines in KL are semi-urban or basically semi-rural.

What defines an urban line is whether or not this section of the northern network runs mainly through what can be defined as an urban area. 

Clearly, it does not. It is an Intercity 158km line from Butterworth to Pedang Besar. No where in the world would this be defined as urban. Perhaps, in 200 years this whole corridor might be predominately a conurbation of various urban areas. 

The initial query by Stuu was valid, how can this line - and a few others - be defined as "Asean Urban Rail Systems" on that list. I corrected a few mistakes on his lists as I appreciate his efforts to make a regional list for all of us. It's no big deal if gazert wants to also include some intercity lines which are being upgraded but these lines are definitely nor "urban lines".


----------



## Stuu

nazrey said:


> KTM Berhad want the line to be an urban rail since they named the lines as KTM Komuter Utara (Komuter Northern Sector)
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTM_Komuter_Northern_Sector
> 
> Komuter in KL along Tanjung Malim to Rawang and from Seremban to Tampin also a countryside like this.


Then that line isn't urban either and should be removed from the list. Pretty much every line in populated parts of the world could be called urban if you are including those. 

Commuter does not mean urban. There are people who commute by air, or TGV/Eurostar. That does not make those services urban


----------



## nazrey

In Malaysia they (KTMB) called commuter (Komuter) means the rail could commute (v.i.; travel daily) from urban to the city centre to make another convinience choice for travellers since the commuter lines in KL also run through metro city and could interchange with other lines and could integrated with ticketing systems in the Klang Valley transit systems. 

The commuter lines (line 1, 2) in KL also made over hundred kilometres along journey as well already.

Note: Commuter lines in KL could commute for seamless travel by Touch'n Go card (Malaysian common ticketing system)
http://www.touchngo.com.my/CMS/Personal/TNG-Usage/Transit/


----------



## Stuu

nazrey said:


> In Malaysia they (KTMB) called commuter (Komuter) means the rail could commute (v.i.; travel daily) from urban to the city centre


That's what everywhere calls commuter... I commute about 70km every day to a city centre, as do thousands of other people on the same route. That does not make it urban, as it goes through lots of countryside in between. Just like the route north from Butterworth does. 

There is no need to make facts up to make sure Malaysia gets top of the list


----------



## nazrey

Land physically in every country is different. The country like Msia which is still an advanced developing nation still many challenge to go along the existing route from now on but still commute from Malaysian urban to the city centre.


----------



## nazrey

LINE 1 KUALA LUMPUR | SEREMBAN LINE | EMU | 135 KM | 26 STATIONS (+2 STATIONS-IN PROGRESS)

KTM Komuter SCS14, Batu Caves by Howard Pulling, on Flickr








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ng.jpg/1024px-KTM_Class_92_Inside_Seating.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...KTM_Class_92_Passenger_information_System.jpg
KTM Komuter, Ladies only train carriage, Batu Caves Station, Malaysia by David McKelvey, on Flickr








https://railtravelstation.com/2016/...-pulau-sebang-tampin-and-jb-sentral-by-train/

TERMINATED STATION









http://www.klia2.info/images/rail/ktm-komuter/ktm-komuter-batu-caves-station-020-thumb.jpg


----------



## nazrey

LINE 2 KUALA LUMPUR | PORT KLANG LINE | EMU | 126 KM | 34 STATIONS (+1 STATION-IN PROGRESS)
SUNGAI BULOH INTERCHANGE STATION (LINE 2+LINE9)









https://www.bigkl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/mrt-sungai-buloh-station-nov-16-002.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ngai_Buloh_MRT_Station_Common_Concourse_1.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...r_2.jpg/1024px-Sungai_Buloh_KTM_Counter_2.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...keting_gates_for_KTM_Komuter_Sungai_Buloh.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Skypark line (line 10) would make an another urban rail line which later would run between Subang airport to KL Sentral.


----------



## al-numbers

Some progress on the Integrated Transport Terminal at Gombak. Crossposted from the Malaysia subforum.



Xwlvz said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

*MRT - Kwasa Damansara Station*









By Zaidi


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line
Ampang interchange underground station (line 5)

IMG_9147 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 
https://www.mymrt.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

Line 9









From ************


----------



## nazrey

KL SENTRAL TO MUZIUM NEGARA MRT UNDERGROUND STATION LINKING

180204 Sunday Outing 49 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Intermodal station - Sentral Kuala Lumpur

Kuala Lumpur by Amherst Wu, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 6, 7
Terminal 1

KLIA | WMKK | KUL by Harith Hadzir, on Flickr

Terminal 2









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15425076091









KLIA aerial by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 5 
KLCC underground station entrance @ Avenu K Mall (opposite Petronas Towers)








http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/10592894825_0d6726f4b4_b.jpg


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Raub308 said:


> Total Length: 53km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137511264&postcount=826


*SPAD to propose tram service for Putrajaya, Cyberjaya, Bangi and Kajang*
By NST TEAM - March 6, 2018 @ 8:14pm










SPAD chief executive officer Mohd Azharuddin Mat Sah (center) said the commission has received the green light from the government to initiate the exercise for bids to implement the new public transportation system. Pic by NSTP/ ZULFADHLI ZULKIFLI


> KUALA LUMPUR: The Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) will initiate a *Request for Proposal (RFP) *exercise for a 53km tram service system connecting Putrajaya, Cyberjaya, Bangi and Kajang.
> 
> Its chief executive officer Mohd Azharuddin Mat Sah said the commission has received the green light from the government to initiate the exercise for bids to implement the new public transportation system.
> 
> *He said the RFP will be issued within the three to six months.*
> 
> "We have conducted feasibility studies and have presented the report to the government.
> 
> "(And) an approval has also been given to us to initiate the RFP exercise," he said during media briefing of 2017 Land Public Transport Report Card today.
> 
> He said since the tram system will be the first for Malaysia, SPAD is learning from other countries, in Asia and Europe, on the technology best suited for use here.
> 
> "We are still learning and have yet to decide, but (for now) we are open to any system." he said, pointing out that the tram service system will be integrated with other available public transportation systems.
> 
> "We believe the new system will help to alleviate congestion in the said areas." Azharuddin added. — Report by Nor Ain Mohamed Radhi, Fahmy Azril Rosli and Nur Lela Zulkipli


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT3 (Bandar Utama-Klang-Johan Setia)



acapphotopedia said:


> station 10 shah alam groundwork prgress in front of emira residence.





nazrey said:


> LRT3 BANDAR UTAMA-KLANG-JOHAN SETIA (LINE 11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK LARGER


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya)









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/1-Medium-4-1024x682.jpg


nazrey said:


> MRT SSP LINE MAP (LINE 12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK LARGER


----------



## nazrey

Line 10 - KTM Skypark Line (open 2018)
Subang Airport Link









https://twitter.com/spadchannel?lang=en


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Ekspres, KLIA Transit passenger capacity rises by 50 percent*
By HASHINI KAVISHTRI KANNAN - March 13, 2018 @ 4:34pm












> Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai (second from right) at the unveiling the new ERL trains at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) today. Pix by Ahmad Irham Mohd Noor
> 
> SEPANG: The passenger capacity of KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit will increase by 50 per cent with the addition of six trains tomorrow.
> 
> After unveiling the trains at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) here today, Transport Minister Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai said Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) would also increase the frequency of KLIA Transit from tomorrow onwards, to be at par with KLIA Ekspres.
> 
> “With a total of 18 trains, we are hopeful that we can offer better service and comfort to passengers, win their trust and increase ridership,” he said.


ERL set for better frequency and services with additional train sets









https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...y-and-services-additional-train-sets#cxrecs_s


----------



## World 2 World

*KLIA express new train.*




































source: http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-03/13/c_137036434.htm


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*NEW ADDITIONAL TRAIN (LINE 6,7)*
YB Dato’ Sri Liow Tiong Lai, Minister of Transport unveils the new KLIA Ekspres train.
.
The addition of the 6 new trains will increase the frequency of the KLIA Transit Services from 20 minute intervals, to every 15 minutes during morning and afternoon peak hours on weekdays effective 14 March 2018.
.
Passengers will be able to obtain information like additional frequencies, new timetables and improved features of the KLIA at all Express Rail Link website and social media channels including stations progressively from 1 March 2018.

















































































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK5Xq5CNRE8

Source: SPAD fb


----------



## nazrey

Line 9: Tun Razak Exchange MRT station



nazrey said:


> *Line 9: Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Station*
> Theme: Islamic Corporate
> https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/





krlx said:


> Credit: inked_droner


----------



## nazrey

Line 1, Line 2: Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT) rehabilitation


nazrey said:


> According to SPAD, KVDT project scheduled to run between 2016 and 2019.
> http://www.spad.gov.my/land-public-transport/rail/klang-valley-double-track-project-kvdt


KVDT rehab
https://www.facebook.com/pg/motmalaysia/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## nazrey

KL Eco City KTM Komuter station (Line 2)
http://www.klecocity.com.my/




































https://www.instagram.com/p/BVbq_BAlHNW/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

Line 6, 7









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdyq4-2gSDF/?tagged=rapidkl

Line 8









https://www.instagram.com/p/BUPApbHjA6M/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

Line 1, 2









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdZDANSAMmb/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

Line 9









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdo6WBolVRF/?tagged=rapidkl








https://www.instagram.com/p/BaagGdtDepA/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

Line 5









https://www.instagram.com/p/BaGF8_lFXvO/?tagged=rapidkl








https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba8zvNcBaAS/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

Line 3









https://www.instagram.com/p/BTbk7H6Frn4/?tagged=rapidkl

Line 5









https://www.instagram.com/p/BX7sSiZhoA-/?tagged=rapidkl








https://www.instagram.com/p/BXxiqgUgkfl/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

Common ticketting system: Myrapid TnG (all lines)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BVyPd3NjJmQ/?tagged=rapidkl








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVa2lDEBkXG/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

Line 4









https://www.instagram.com/p/BUqeLAnlnBR/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## nazrey

> RapidKL: BNG4204 forms part of the new RapidKL Sunway Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) fleet which is a BYD K9 electric model. by Desmond Tay, on Flickr


SUNWAY BRT









https://www.edgeprop.my/content/128...roject-delivery-partner-rm274m-penang-project


----------



## nazrey

*Line 1, 2 - KTM Komuter*









https://railtravelstation.com/tag/ktm-komuter/


















New AFC functional installed


Flybyhacker said:


> :banana:*VIX SPOTTED* :banana:
> Only one. At *KTM Putra Station.* [Not sure other station.]
> Exit gate only(?).
> Not sure TnG can use already. Komuter Link card work fine.


----------



## nazrey

Line 5 - LRT KJ Line









https://pianotohikouki.com/KTM-KOMUTER/TouchnGO








http://marissaqaisara.blogspot.com/2012/01/apa-yg-baru-dari-putra-lrt.html


----------



## nazrey

Line 9 - MRT SBK Line









https://theskop.com/2017/08/sekali-...tutup-di-lebuhraya-plus-sempena-cuti-panjang/



> TnG Kiosk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://theskop.com/2017/08/sekali-...tutup-di-lebuhraya-plus-sempena-cuti-panjang/


----------



## nazrey

Line 9 - MRT SBK Line
PASAR SENI UNDERGROUND STATION (interchange station with line 5)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BWu6Ky7FDsN/?tagged=rapidkl


----------



## KillHatred

*‘Journey Planner’ app to help KL public transport users*
Bernama | March 22, 2018

KUALA LUMPUR: The Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD) is developing a smartphone app called “Journey Planner” to help users of public transport in the Klang Valley to better plan their journeys.

Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Nancy Shukri said *the app will include information on all feeder bus and rail services*, namely the Light Rail Transit (LRT), Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), KTM Komuter, Monorail and Express Rail Link (ERL).

“The Journey Planner application is free and only needs to be downloaded onto a mobile phone.

“The same information will be obtained through the SPAD website,” she said when winding up debate on the motion of thanks for the royal address in the Dewan Rakyat today.

She added that* the app is expected to be available in the second quarter of 2018*.

One of the app’s key features is real-time information on services provided by all stage bus companies in the Klang Valley.

Nancy said the real-time data on all the buses would be routed directly to the Performance Monitoring Hub System (PMHS) located at the SPAD headquarters, and the Journey Planner application would disseminate the data to users.

She said users could also view the location of the bus and directly determine the estimated time of arrival.

Source : http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...lanner-app-to-help-kl-public-transport-users/


----------



## zntfdr

^^
In the meanwhile, iOS users can use my Kuala Lumpur Metro App


----------



## al-numbers

*Subang SkyPark Terminal Extension Project*

Subang SkyPark Terminal Extension Project



> The Subang Skypark Terminal Extension Project aims to provide a rail-based public transport to connect commuters to the Subang Airport, the SkyPark Terminal.
> 
> The new line will start from the Subang Jaya station, spanning 8.157km long and will end at the Subang SkyPark Terminal station which is located in front of Terminal 3, of the airport. SkyPark Terminal’s focus on ease of travel to and from the airport has been a major contributor to its success.
> 
> Located a mere 30 minutes from Kuala Lumpur’s city centre, and being accessible via most major highways, it is a convenient option to travel to some of Malaysia’s major destinations and Singapore.
> 
> The construction of the double track adopts the existing rail system operated by KTM Komuter for Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley including 25kV electrification system, signalling and communication system as well as direct control of the train from the Train Control Centre (TCC) in KL Sentral which is the integrated hub of the Kuala Lumpur city.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Infrastructure.ASEAN/posts/159498364726602


----------



## World 2 World

Skypark Link


----------



## CItricash

Mr.nazrey,Why does MRT Kajang necessary to have some barricade along viaduct?
In the middle of viaduct is emergency walkway? Look cool.


----------



## al-numbers

There's finally some adverts about the Skypark project too. For some context, until the past few days, this project has been *almost silent* on almost all major fronts, apart from a few videos on Facebook and several sentence blurbs on official news sites.




zawae87 said:


> Their information becoming orange colour :cheers: Get connected on May 2018
> 
> 
> source : http://www.ktmb.com.my


----------



## KillHatred

CItricash said:


> Mr.nazrey,Why does MRT Kajang necessary to have some barricade along viaduct?
> In the middle of viaduct is emergency walkway? Look cool.


Hi, you mean the noise barriers? It is build when the alignment is close to buildings or residential area, to minimize the disturbance to the public. And you are correct, there's the emergency walkway in the middle between the tracks.










Image by EdgeProp


----------



## nazrey

Line 9 - MRT SBK Line

DSC_2064 by sin how, on Flickr








http://picbear.club/media/1488371614809969997_4269368885








http://picbear.club/media/1431725863933832397_4269368885


----------



## nazrey

> *KL SENTRAL INTERMODOAL STATION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSIDE TERMINAL
> 
> LINE 1 - KTM KOMUTER
> LINE 2 - KTM KOMUTER
> LINE 5 - LRT2 KJ LINE
> LINE 6 - KLIA EKSPRES
> LINE 7 - KLIA TRANSIT
> KTM ETS
> LINE 10 - KTM KOMUTER SKYPARK LINE (coming soon)
> 
> OUTSIDE TERMINAL
> 
> LINE 8 - KL MONORAIL
> LINE 9 - MRT SBK LINE











https://www.flickr.com/photos/harisrahman/28296434659/


----------



## nazrey

Line 11: Klang Valley LRT Line 3 (Bandar Utama-Klang Line) | Length: 36km | 25 stations 









From acapphotopedia


----------



## nazrey

Line 12: Klang Valley MRT Line 2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya - SSP Line) | Length: 52.2 km | 37 stations 

KLCC EAST STATION - FEB 18 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr
AMPANG PARK STATION – FEB 18 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

MRT1 (line 9) / MRT2 (line 12)









https://www.nst.com.my/news/exclusive/2017/07/257695/mrt-line-game-changer


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 4


QR code boarding passes @Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS) - Bus terminal in Bandar Tasik Selatan

Bandar Tasik Selatan GF - KL Malaysia 2011.2.6 by 小小魔女, on Flickr








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54684166








https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4016/34800504033_9900c56ab4_b.jpg








https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4780/40706034582_dd087be0f5_c.jpg








https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4776/40706032692_b0c5308abe_c.jpg

> Next feature will be located in Gombak Terminal (u/c)



> The upgraded version of the TBS mobile app provides passengers and users of the terminal with new and co-existing functions.
> - NEW bus tickets purchase feature with digital QR code boarding passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tbsbts.com.my/announceme...-tbs-bts-mobile-app-available-ios-and-android


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...tion2016.jpg/1024px-SubangJayaStation2016.jpg


Subang Jaya interchange/integrate station
Line 2 + Line 5 + Line 10 (NEW)









http://uoa.com.my/cn/node/117


----------



## nazrey

TITIWANGSA INTERCHANGE STATION
Line 3 + Line 4 + Line 8 + Line 12 (NEW)

TITIWANGSA STATION – JAN 18 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Gombak integrated transport hub
East Coast Peninsular Malaysia bus hub (NEW) + East Coast Rail Line-ECRL (NEW) + Line 5 



Daysra said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Chan Sow Lin multimodal interchange station
Line 3 + Line 4 + Line 12 (NEW) 



TelurArong said:


> January 2018 updates by https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/albums
> Chan Sow Lin


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Sungai Buloh multimodal interchange/integrate station
Line 2 + Line 9 + Line 12 (NEW) + KTM ETS









https://www.bigkl.com/mrt/sungai-buloh-mrt-station/


----------



## nazrey

*More multimodal interchange stations*
*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
Kepong Sentral
- KTM ETS
- Line 2 (KTM Komuter Port Klang line)
- Line 12 (MRT SSP line) (NEW)

*APPROVED*
Putrajaya Sentral
- Line 7 (KLIA Transit)
- Line 12 (MRT SSP Line)
- Tram Line (NEW)

Bandar Malaysia
- Line 1 (KTM Komuter Seremban line)
- Line 6 (KLIA Ekspres)
- Line 7 (KLIA Transit)
- Line 12 (MRT SSP line) (NEW)
- Line 13 (MRT circle line) (NEW)
- KL-Singapore high speed rail line (NEW)

KL Eco City/Abdlh Hukum
- Line 2 (KTM Komuter Port Klang line)
- Line 5 (LRT KJ line)
- Line 13 (MRT circle line) (NEW)

*PROPOSAL*
Sentul Timur
- Line 3 (LRT Ampang line)
- Line 4 (LRT SP line)
- Line 13 (MRT curcle line) (NEW)


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## al-numbers

*KL Sentral-Subang airport train service starts May 1*
New Skypark Link will be available for free for one month.










KUALA LUMPUR: The Skypark Link train service from KL Sentral to the Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Subang will start on Tuesday.

It is an alternative mode of transport for the public to get from KL Sentral to the Skypark Terminal that’s part of the main airport from which some low-cost carriers, such as Malindo Air and Firefly operate.

The Skypark Terminal is located 300 metres from the main airport terminal and the public can make their way to it easily as there is a covered walkway with lifts and travellators available.

Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) general manager for procurement Mohd Hider Yusoff said the service will be free of charge from May 1 -31.

“The frequency will be at 60-180 minute intervals until May 31. From June 1, the frequency will be at hourly intervals,” he told a press conference after making a visit to the Skypark Terminal Station today.


source: http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...al-subang-airport-train-service-starts-may-1/


****************************************

And here are some of the photos of the Skypark train units:




Flybyhacker said:


> Will be post more so here some for today ride with Malayan Railway Fan Club (MRFC) and Group Jom Naik Keretapi (JNK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build for a reason, they said. Not sure where is the _*election *_candy ?


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line


akif90 said:


>


----------



## zntfdr

*Kuala Lumpur’s Skypark Link Opens*


> After long delays the first phase of the Skypark Link has opened today in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the new line both Kuala Lumpur Airports, Kuala Lumpur International Airport and Subang Airport, are now reachable via trains and, coincidentally, both airports are just 28 minutes away from KL Sentral station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 24 km line shares most of its track with KTM’s Port Klang Line and stops only at Subang Jaya along the way. On phase 2 two more stations will be added to the line: Glenmarie and Sri Subang station.
> 
> Subang Airport hopes that the new convenient and cost-effective line will attract many more visitors to the airport, with a goal of catering five million passengers by 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first month there will be free rides and a frequency of one train per hour. The final proposed operating frequency is 15 minutes during peak hours and 30 minutes off peak.
> 
> As always, both the Online Kuala Lumpur Metro Map and Kuala Lumpur Metro App (pending release) have been updated.
> 
> Stay tuned for more metro news on your favorite cities! Follow us on Facebook and Twitter!


https://www.metromap.city/blog/kuala-lumpurs-skypark-link-opens/


----------



## al-numbers

From the official Malaysian Commuter Railway's Twitter. The Skypark line is officially open!



> *KTMB 03 2267 1200*:
> 
> Pekhidmatan Skypark Link Percuma Mulai 1 Mei - 31 Mei 2018. Mereka telah mencuba. Anda bila lagi?
> 
> _(The Skypark Link service is for free from May 1st - May 31st 2018. They have tried. When will you?)_
> 
> link: https://twitter.com/ktm_berhad/status/991254933058895872


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ Skypark Link schedule








https://twitter.com/ktm_berhad/status/991280933981454337









https://twitter.com/bernamaradio/status/989711825255071744


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Taxi/Bus

DSC_0252 by Cha già José, on Flickr
DSC_0228 by Cha già José, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Integrated Transport Terminal @Gombak



Daysra said:


>


----------



## nazrey

LINE 12: MRT SSP Line
Hospital Kuala Lumpur underground station

HKL CROSS OVER & INTERVENTION SHAFT 1 - FEB 18 by Kvmrt Mmcgamuda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 5: LRT KJ Line

KL Sentral LRT station - Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia by Yik Lim, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kepong Sentral interchange station









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/1-9.jpg


> *KUALA LUMPUR TRANSPORT HUB STATIONS*
> As of September 2018
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]METRO           URBAN           INTERCITY[/B]
> 1. MASJID JAMEK                    / (3,4,5)
> 2. HANG TUAH                        / (3,4,8)
> 3. TITIWANGSA                      / (3,4,8,12)
> 4. KUALA LUMPUR                                       / (1,2)            / (KTM ETS)
> 5. KL SENTRAL                       / (5)              / (1,2,6,7,10)  / (KTM ETS)
> 6. BANDAR TASIK SELATAN     / (4)              / (1,7)            / (KTM ETS)
> 7. SUNGAI BULOH                   / (9,12)          / (2)              / (KTM ETS)
> 8. KAJANG                             / (9)               / (1)              / (KTM ETS)
> 9. SUBANG JAYA                     / (5)              / (2,10)           (COMPLETED 2018)
> 10. KEPONG SENTRAL             / (12)             / (2)              / (KTM ETS) (IN PROGRESS)
> 11. CHAN SOW LIN                 / (3,4,12)     (IN PROGRESS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full map sizes can be found here


----------



## nazrey

Line 8

Malaysia2018_046 by Michel Koster, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 5 @ Subang Alam









http://www.klia2.info/rail/rapidkl-lrt/kelana-jaya-line/subang-alam



> https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...e-subang-jaya-for-rent-by-angel-chan-28701381


----------



## nazrey

*TRANSPORT HUB*










*BANDAR TASIK SELATAN STATION*
- INTERNATIONAL/INTERCITY-BUS HUB
- KTM ETS (ELECTRIC INTERCITY-TRAIN)
- KLIA TRANSIT LINE
- KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE
- LRT SRI PETALING LINE









http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/public-inspection


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## KillHatred

Line 12 construction at Bandar Malaysia site




























Source : MRT Underground Facebook


----------



## nazrey

*TRANSPORT HUB STATION*
SUNGAI BULOH STATION
- KTM ETS (ELECTRIC INTERCITY-TRAIN)
- KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE
- MRT SBK LINE
- MRT SSP LINE (IN PROGRESS)



















KTM Komuter SCS24, Sungai Buloh by Howard Pulling, on Flickr



















MRT Feeder Bus










Source: http://www.klia2.info/rail/ktm-komuter/stations/sungai-buloh


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*TRANSPORT HUB STATION*
TITIWANGSA STATION
- LRT AMPANG LINE
- LRT SRI PETALING LINE
- MONORAIL LINE
- MRT SSP LINE (IN PROGRESS)










https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/3-2-4.jpg

KL Monorail 2205, Titwangsa by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## al-numbers

On a more drier update, the underground contact for the MRT-2 which was held by MMC-Gamuda has been canceled, which could endanger tens of thousands of jobs. There's a lot of confusion down here, and a lot of questions too.



> MMC-Gamuda, in a statement, said move taken by the Finance Ministry would trigger 20,000 job losses, of which over 3,000 were MMC-Gamuda joint-venture staff, of whom more than 60 per cent were Bumiputera.
> 
> The cabinet has terminated the underground work contract of the MRT2 with MMC Gamuda KVMRT Sdn Bhd, a joint venture between Gamuda and MMC, and decided to re-tender all the unfinished underground work of the project.
> 
> Source: https://www.malaymail.com/s/1681005/mrt2-underground-work-to-continue-at-reduced-cost-says-guan-eng


----------



## nazrey

> *KUALA LUMPUR TRANSPORT HUB STATIONS*
> As of September 2018
> 1. MASJID JAMEK
> 2. HANG TUAH
> 3. TITIWANGSA
> 4. KUALA LUMPUR
> 5. KL SENTRAL
> 6. BANDAR TASIK SELATAN
> 7. SUNGAI BULOH
> 8. KAJANG
> 9. SUBANG JAYA (COMPLETED 2018)
> 10. KEPONG SENTRAL (IN PROGRESS)
> 11. CHAN SOW LIN (IN PROGRESS)


*SUBANG JAYA STATION*
- RAPIDKL FEEDER BUS
- KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE
- KTM SKYPARK LINK (NEW 2018)
- LRT KELANA JAYA LINE









https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/3924212/all








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...tion2016.jpg/1024px-SubangJayaStation2016.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> *KUALA LUMPUR TRANSPORT HUB STATIONS*
> As of September 2018
> 1. MASJID JAMEK
> 2. HANG TUAH
> 3. TITIWANGSA
> 4. KUALA LUMPUR
> 5. KL SENTRAL
> 6. BANDAR TASIK SELATAN
> 7. SUNGAI BULOH
> 8. KAJANG
> 9. SUBANG JAYA (COMPLETED 2018)
> 10. KEPONG SENTRAL (IN PROGRESS)
> 11. CHAN SOW LIN (IN PROGRESS)


MASJID JAMEK STATION & SURROUNDING
- RAPIDKL BUS
- LRT AMPANG LINE (ELEVATED)
- LRT SRI PETALING LINE (ELEVATED)
- LRT KELANA JAYA LINE (UNDERGROUND)

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/horsoon/41612267220/
Jamek Mosque of Kuala Lumpur by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr
untitled from Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr



> Line 3 - Ampang Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 4 - Sri Petaling Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5 - Kelana Jaya Line


----------



## nazrey

*TRANSPORT HUB STATION @BBCC Mixed Development*
HANG TUAH STATION
- RAPIDKL BUS
- LRT AMPANG LINE
- LRT SRI PETALING LINE
- MONORAIL LINE

Pudu Jail | Kuala Lumpur by Paul Choo, on Flickr








http://www.j-propves.com.my/files/editor_files/images/News/The Star/2015/12 2015/04/BBCC.jpg









https://c3.staticflickr.com/9/8604/28299622850_42a1dbde44_b.jpg

BBCC (Pudu prison redevelopment) - next to Berjaya Times Square
@ Hang Tuah transport hub station


----------



## nazrey

*Major Bus Hub in town + Transit stations*
1. Pasar Seni station 
- LRT KJ Line
- MRT SBK Line
- Bus Hub

2. Plaza Rakyat station 
- LRT Ampang Line
- LRT Sri Petaling Line
- Bus Hub

3. Chowkit
- Monorail Line
- Bus Hub

4. Bukit Bintang
- Monorail Line
- MRT SBK Line
- Bus Hub

5. KLCC
- LRT KJ Line 
- Bus Hub

6. Maluri
- LRT Ampang Line
- MRT SBK Line
- Bus Hub

7. Midvalley
- KTM Komuter Seremban Line
- Bus Hub

8. Putrajaya Sentral station
- KLIA Transit 
- MRT SSP Line (IN PROGRESS)
- Bus Hub

9. Gombak station
- LRT KJ Line
- Integrated Transport Terminal (ITT) Eastern bus hub (intercity) (IN PROGRESS)

*Multimodal Hub*
10. Bandar Tasik Selatan
11. KL Sentral
12. Titiwangsa
13. Kajang


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> MRT SSP Line (line 12) underground station in golden triangle _(underconstruction)_


Conlay station



akif90 said:


> *©Potraiturejournal *


----------



## nazrey

*TRANSPORT HUB STATION*
KAJANG STATION
- RAPIDKL BUS/MRT Feeder Bus
- MRT SBK LINE
- KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE
- KTM ETS LINE









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8a/Kajang_MRT_station_Overall_View.jpg/1024px-Kajang_MRT_station_Overall_View.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/08/SBK_Line_Kajang_Station_Common_Concourse_4.jpg/1024px-SBK_Line_Kajang_Station_Common_Concourse_4.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/SBK_Line_Kajang_Station_Common_Concourse_1.jpg/1024px-SBK_Line_Kajang_Station_Common_Concourse_1.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ab/Kajang_MRT_station_terminal_signboard.jpg/1024px-Kajang_MRT_station_terminal_signboard.jpg


----------



## KillHatred

*MMC-Gamuda to continue underground MRT2, costs cut to RM13.11b*
THE EDGE MARKETS | 26 October 2018



> KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 26): The Ministry of Finance has announced that MMC-Gamuda KVMRT (T) Sdn Bhd will remain the contractor for the underground works portion of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya line (MRT2) – now at an even lower cost of RM13.11 billion.
> 
> This is after the consortium agreed to give a larger cost cut of 21.5% or RM3.6 billion, which is RM1.47 billion more than the reduction of RM2.13 billion it previously offered, following a renegotiation between the consortium and the Ministry of Finance (MoF) on Oct 22.
> 
> “Today, the cabinet has agreed to MMC-Gamuda’s new offer and the cost-rationalisation exercise,” said MoF in a statement today.
> 
> “All above-ground stations will continue to be built as planned earlier, while two underground stations – Bandar Malaysia (North) and Bandar Malaysia (South) – will be postponed, bringing the total number of stations from the original 35 to 33 now,” said the statement.
> 
> MoF, in the statement, said the MRT project “will fulfill the needs of Klang Valley residents who are not yet connected to the rail network”, as it offers the service to a “highly-populated corridor” linking Sungai Buloh to Serdang and Putrajaya.
> 
> “The government is committed to getting value for money for all its government expenditures, especially when the projects involve large amounts of debt,” MoF said.


Read more : http://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/mof-mmcgamuda-continue-mrt2-project-higher-cost-cut-underground-works


----------



## nazrey

Abdlh Hukum station



nazrey said:


> Eco City/Abdullah Hukum Interchange statiop
> Line 2 + Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq5xp4b-Df0


----------



## nazrey

*Transport Hub Station*
Kuala Lumpur Station
- RapidKL Bus/GoKL Free Bus
- KTM Komuter Seremban Line
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
- KTM ETS Line









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38831798324/








https://twitter.com/malayanrailways
Malaysia by Paul Haywood, on Flickr
DSC_0327 by -burunghantu75-
DSC_0339 by -burunghantu75-


----------



## al-numbers

Another photo of Abdullah Hukum station's opening, courtesy of the Malaysian subforum:



faiz2014 said:


> Descendants of Haji Abdullah Hukum should be very proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic - MOT FB page


----------



## zntfdr

Does anyone know where I can find the updated KTM fares? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## al-numbers

zntfdr said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the updated KTM fares?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can't find any new info on this, other than a Facebook post of a 25% discount on all ETS and Intercity services. https://www.facebook.com/ktmberhad/photos/a.172572022805400/2029732830422634/?type=3&permPage=1


----------



## nazrey

KLCC underground station - Line 5

181104 Urbanscapes Sunday 13 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## KillHatred

More photos of the newly open Abdullah Hukum KTM station (Line 2) with transfer option to Line 5





































Source : https://twitter.com/ktm_berhad


----------



## nazrey

*TRANSIT STATIONS AROUND NEW KL LANDMARK!*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43927756750/









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Lumpur_Monorail)_(exterior),_Kuala_Lumpur.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...4px-SBK_Line_Merdeka_Station_Entrance_B_2.jpg


----------



## nazrey

LINE 12 - MRT SSP LINE
CONLAY STATION – AUG 18

CONLAY STATION – AUG 18 by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr

AMPANG PARK STATION – AUG 18

AMPANG PARK STATION – AUG 18 by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr
AMPANG PARK STATION – AUG 18 by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr

KLCC EAST STATION - AUG 18

KLCC EAST STATION - AUG 18 by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr


>


----------



## nazrey

LINE 9 - MRT SBK LINE - TRX UNDERGROUND STATION









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153971760&postcount=3357


----------



## nazrey

Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Station Sungai Buloh–Serdang–Putrajaya line (line 12) future platform (interchange with line 9)


















https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...un_Razak_Exchange_MRT_SSP_Future_platform.jpg


----------



## nazrey

LINE 1, 2, 3, 4

Kuala Lumpur by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## al-numbers

LRT 3 progress at Glenmarie, taken by me:


----------



## KillHatred

Line 12 system migration works at several stations along Line 9





































Source : https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia


----------



## KillHatred

New, unlimited travel pass for commuters
THE STAR ONLINE | Saturday, 1 Dec 2018

KUALA LUMPUR : From Jan 1 next year, commuters can now take unlimited rides on land public transport with an unlimited travel pass.

The unlimited travel pass, known as My50 and My100, worth RM50 and RM100 respectively, is valid for 30 days from the date of purchase on MyKad, MyKid and MyTentera.

Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad launched the new pass at KL Sentral here today (Dec 1).

This is an effort towards a cashless society to lower the cost of living of the people, said Dr Mahathir.

The My100 pass allows commuters to access unlimited ride for 30 days on all forms of RapidKL rail and road transport, including *MRT, LRT, monorail, BRT Sunway, RapidKL buses and MRT feeder buses*.

The My50 pass can enjoy unlimited rides for a period of 30 days on all RapidKL buses and MRT feeder buses, not including BRT, for RM50.

Also present at the launch were Transport Minister Loke Siew Fook, Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Kamaruddin Jaafar and Prasarana Chief executive officer Datuk Mohamed Hazlan Mohamed Hussain.

Ten top national sport figures were also introduced during the launching event to act as ambassadors of the new unlimited travel pass.

The passes, which will be activated on Jan 1 next year, can be bought from today onwards at all LRT and MRT stations and four main bus hubs at Shah Alam, Greenwood, Sri Nilam and Kajang using MyKad, MyKid and MyTentera.

The passes can later be topped up at Touch N Go counters.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...ravel-pass-for-commuters/#qgy303mMyhw5kFZz.99


----------



## nazrey

https://malaysiafreebies.com/rapid-...s-on-lrt-mrt-kl-monorailbus-brt-sunway-lines/


----------



## KillHatred

MRT Line 12 progress video






Source : MRT Corp https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5RIg9S1Mbg


----------



## angys

angys said:


> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kuala_Lumpur_&_Selangor_Metro_Rail_Transit.svg


🙂


----------



## epalmasam

Deleted


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR BRT - SUNWAY LINE*


----------



## nazrey

Line 1: New KTM Komuter station, Maju KL
http://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/maju-holdings-obtains-approval-new-ktm-train-station-maju-kl









https://majukualalumpur.com/images/gallery/facilities-02-b.jpg


----------



## KillHatred

MRT Corp is first in Asia to achieve BIM Level 2 accreditation
New Straits Times

KUALA LUMPUR: Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) has become the first infrastructure developer in Asia to achieve Level 2 accreditation in the use of Building Information Modelling (BIM), in accordance with British standards.

The accreditation, which was presented to MRT Corp by Lloyd’s Register – a leading international classification association providing professional services in engineering and technology – recognises the use of BIM Level 2 in the construction of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) line.

MRT Corp acting chief executive officer Datuk Najmuddin Abdullah said the accreditation is a major achievement not only for the Klang Valley MRT Project (KVMRT) but also for the construction industry in Malaysia as a whole.

“This accreditation means that our projects and organisations have achieved a level of efficiency that meets internationally-recognised standards.

“MRT Corp is the largest infrastructure developer in the country, and well positioned to spearhead the digital future in the construction industry in Malaysia.

Read more : https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...-first-asia-achieve-bim-level-2-accreditation


----------



## nazrey

*Line 1 Connections*
KTM Komuter Seremban line is the first electric train in KL (1995)

Line 2 - Putra, Bank Negara, Kuala Lumpur, KL Sentral
Line 4 - Bandar Tasik Selatan
Line 5 - KL Sentral
Line 6 - KL Sentral
Line 7 - KL Sentral, Bandar Tasik Selatan
Line 8 - KL Sentral
Line 9 - Muzium Negara, Kajang
Line 10 - KL Sentral
Line 12 - Kampung Batu
KTM ETS: Kuala Lumpur, KL Sentral, Bandar Tasik Selatan, Seremban






Note: This line also serve as Komuter ekspres from Seremban-KL Sentral since July 2018


----------



## nazrey

*Line 2 Connections*
KTM Komuter Port Klang line (1995)

Line 1 - Putra, Bank Negara, Kuala Lumpur, KL Sentral
Line 5 - KL Sentral, Abdullah Hukum, Subang Jaya
Line 6 - KL Sentral
Line 7 - KL Sentral
Line 8 - KL Sentral
Line 9 - Sungai Buloh, Muzium Negara
Line 10 - KL Sentral, Subang Jaya
Line 11 - Klang
Line 12 - Sungai Buloh, Kepong Sentral
BRT Sunway Line - Setia Jaya
KTM ETS: Kuala Lumpur, KL Sentral, Sungai Buloh


----------



## nazrey

*Line 3 Connections*
The first metro line (1996)






Line 4 (integration platform)
- SentulTimur
- Sentul 
- Titiwangsa
- Sultan Ismail
- Bandaraya
- PWTC
- Masjid Jamek
- Hang Tuah
- Plaza rakyat
- Pudu
- Chan Sow Lin
Line 5 - Masjid Jemek 
Line 8 - Titiwangsa, Hang Tuah
Line 9 - Maluri
Line 12 - Titiwangsa, Chan Sow Lin

*Line 4 Connections*
The first metro line (1996)






Line 1 - Bandar Tasik Selatan
Line 3 (integration platform)
- SentulTimur
- Sentul 
- Titiwangsa
- Sultan Ismail
- Bandaraya
- PWTC
- Masjid Jamek
- Hang Tuah
- Plaza rakyat
- Pudu
- Chan Sow Lin
Line 5 - Masjid Jamek, Putra Heights
Line 7 - Bandar Tasik Selatan
Line 8 - Titiwangsa, Hang Tuah
Line 9 - Merdeka
Line 12 - Titiwangsa, Chan Sow Lin, Sungai Besi


----------



## KillHatred

Line 12 stations, start to take shape





































Source : https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia


----------



## KillHatred

*LINE 12 trains, finally arrived*













































The first consignment for the MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) Line trains has arrived on 23 January 2019 at Westport, Port Klang.

The consignment comprised of four motor-cars which are the two end cars, and four trailer-cars which form the two middle cars of the two train sets.

The train car bodies were manufactured in Changwon, South Korea by Hyundai-Rotem Company.

From Westport, the train car bodies will be transported to the country’s first MRT train assembly plant in Rasa, Hulu Selangor, where they will be assembled.

Source : MRT Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*Line 12 Connections*
MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya
Phase 1: 2021
Phase 2: 2022






Line 1 - Kampung Batu
Line 2 - Sungai Buloh, Kepong Sentral
Line 3 - Titiwangsa, Chan Sow Lin
Line 4 - Titiwangsa, Chan Sow Lin
Line 5 - Ampang Park
Line 7 - Putrajaya Sentral
Line 8 - Titiwangsa
Line 9 - Kwasa Damansara, Kampung Selamat, Sungai Buloh, Tun Razak Exchange
KTM ETS: Sungai Buloh, Kepong Sentral


----------



## KillHatred

*LINE 12 First underground breakthrough 29 Jan 2019*





































Source : MRT Malaysia
https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia/posts/2242812559083466


----------



## nazrey

*Express Rail Link (ERL) *
The first airport rail link of Kuala Lumpur since 2002
Line 6 - KLIA Ekspres
Line 7 - KLIA Transit






*Line 6 Connections*
Line 1 - KL Sentral
Line 2 - KL Sentral
Line 5 - KL Sentral
Line 7 - KL Sentral, KLIA, KLIA2
Line 8 - KL Sentral
Line 9 - Muzium Negara
Line 10 - KL Sentral

*Line 7 Connections*
Line 1 - KL Sentral, Bandar Tasik Selatan
Line 2 - KL Sentral
Line 4 - Bandar Tasik Selatan
Line 5 - KL Sentral
Line 6 - KL Sentral, KLIA, KLIA2
Line 8 - KL Sentral
Line 9 - Muzium Negara
Line 10 - KL Sentral
Line 12 - Putrajaya Sentral


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Skypark Link*
The second airport rail link (openned 2018)
Linked to Subang International Airport (the first international airport of KL in Subang since 1965 now served as regional airport after new intl airport of KLIA relocated to Sepang since 1998)






*Line 10 Connections*
Line 1 - KL Sentral
Line 2 - KL Sentral, Subang Jaya
Line 5 - KL Sentral, Subang Jaya
Line 6 - KL Sentral
Line 7 - KL Sentral
Line 8 - KL Sentral
Line 9 - Muzium Negara

Note: This line will extend to existed Sungai Buloh transport hub station


----------



## KillHatred

PARK & RIDE is a parking facility commonly found especially in the suburb areas where people leave their cars and take the train to the city. Photo location at Kwasa Sentral station, LINE 9





















Photos credit to owner on Twitter


----------



## nazrey

*Line 11 Connections*
Open: 2024
The 37km line is a critical project meant to alleviate the issue of traffic congestion along one of the most important and densely populated development corridors in the Klang Valley, from Johan Setia in Klang to Bandar Utama, Petaling Jaya. The LRT3 project is expected to serve a population of 2 million with the capacity to transport 36,700 passengers per hour each way.

Line 2 - Klang
Line 5 - Glenmarie
Line 9 - Bandar Utama


> PROJECT UPDATE:
> - Reducing the order of 42 sets of six-car trains to 22 sets of three-car trains. A feasibility study of LRT3 suggested that 22 sets of three-car trains are sufficient to cope with the passenger demand until the year 2035
> - Reducing size of LRT train depot due to significantly reduced number of LRT trains to be acquired
> - Streamlining the size and design of LRT stations based on Kelana Jaya LRT line standards instead of benchmarking them against the larger MRT stations
> - Shelving the construction of five stations with low projected passenger ridership, namely Lien Hoe, Temasya, Sirim, Bukit Raja and Bandar Botanic;
> - Cancelling a 2km tunnel and an underground station at Persiaran Hishamuddin, Shah Alam; and
> - Extending the timeline to complete LRT3 from 2020 to 2024 to reduce construction cost which was inflated due to “acceleration costs”.
> 
> Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/business.../17/lrt3-set-to-continue/#4ZymGH2wiYrvuEBI.99


----------



## nazrey

MRT SSP Line (line 12)
_Putrajaya connected line_









From Fb MRTMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

Line 5






LRT train frequency between Gombak and Ara Damansara to increase 
Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2018/12/31/lrt-train-frequency-between-gombak-and-ara-damansara-to-increase-from-jan-2/#2q2PhufWWWcKHY86.99


----------



## nazrey

Line 12


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 11 UPDATE: 37km


----------



## triple-j

Evolution of Klang Valley Transit System 

 https://youtu.be/rrBfETHACt0


----------



## nazrey

When Malaysian common ticketing system (TnG) become e-wallet


----------



## nazrey

KillHatred said:


> PARK & RIDE is a parking facility commonly found especially in the suburb areas where people leave their cars and take the train to the city. Photo location at Kwasa Sentral station, LINE 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos credit to owner on Twitter











https://www.mymrt.com.my/public/travel-with-mrt/park-n-ride-2/kwasa-sentral/#composer/1398535633


----------



## angys

New GOKL Orange Line, that will travel through Titiwangsa, Jalan Gurney and Kampung Baru. (connection with Chow Kit, Titiwangsa, future Kampung Baru North and HKL MRT station)They should extend to Cheras Maluri area too..








Credit:Reddit
https://i.redd.it/3duc8brf8oj21.png


----------



## nazrey

>


Upgrading Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT)
(KTM Komuter Line 1, 2, KTM ETS)
After aged track use for KTM and many often incidents, They need upgrade to be more effective.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *URBAN RAIL SERVICES*
> Line 6, Line 7
> 
> 
> KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr
> KLIA Transit by m9mii13z, on Flickr


*ERL targets to increase five pct ridership this year, leveraging on API initiative*
By AYISY YUSOF - April 1, 2019 @ 5:16pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) is targeting about five per cent growth in ridership this year from the current nine million range annually.
> 
> ERL would be leveraging on its application programming interface (API) initiative for seamless travelling experience to meet the target, said chief executive officer Noormah Mohd Noor.
> 
> Noormah said API allows ERL to integrate with its partners, helping the airport rail link operator to have wider customers for its ticketing system, particularly from airlines and travel agents.
> 
> “We need to continuously generate new interest and innovate to remain sustainable. The system provides faster processing system for seamless ticketing transaction.
> 
> *“We work with partners who can offer great synergy and value such as Malaysia Airports, Visa, Mastercard, Touch n Go*, airlines, Grab, Boost and Traveloka,” she told the New Straits Times in an interview recently.
> 
> ERL is the operator of KLIA Ekspres (non-stop service) and KLIA Transit (stops at three intermediate station service), for both business and leisure travellers.
> 
> Its core business has always been the KLIA Ekspres, which comprises 70 per cent business travellers and 30 per cent leisure.
> 
> Being in operation since 2002, Noormah said ERL was expected to carry its 100 millionth passenger in June this year.
> 
> *ERL carried 8.6 million passengers last year, boosting its total to date to over 95 million passengers.*
> 
> “We are in the nine million range (passengers) annually. We have six new trains to increase passenger capacity by 50 per cent.
> 
> *“The new trains have 192-seat capacity compared to the older trains’ 156-seat capacity, better air-conditioning, high-speed internet and more CCTVs,” she added.*
> 
> Noormah said ERL carries between 20,000 passengers and 22,000 passengers daily in all its 18 trains.
> 
> “We are well-connected with other transit systems in Kuala Lumpur, especially via KL Sentral station, where one can transfer easily to the Monorail, the LRT, KTM Komuter and the MRT system.
> 
> “The Bandar Tasik Selatan station is also connected to the LRT Ampang Line and KTM Komuter. These ecosystems will further evolve in the future as urban development and demography change over time,” she said.
> 
> ERL is hopeful to collaborate with many partners including corporates, airlines, e-commerce, e-wallets and e-hailing providers to bring value its passengers.
> 
> “We collaborate with strategic partners to meet the needs of our existing and potential customers to remain sustainable in the current competitive market.
> 
> “The collaboration helps us to improve connectivity, widen our sales channel and provide more payment options, while keeping up with current lifestyle of cashless society,” she said.
> 
> ERL was awarded the concession on August 25, 1997 by the government to finance, design, construct, operate and maintain KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit as well as other ancillary activities related to railway services for 30 years.
> 
> ERL’s shareholders are YTL Corp Bhd, Lembaga Tabung Haji, SIPP Rail Sdn Bhd and Trisilco Equity Sdn Bhd with 45 per cent, 36 per cent, 10 per cent and nine per cent stakes respectively.
> 
> ERL set up ERL Maintenance Support Sdn Bhd (E-MAS) in 1999 to manage the operations and maintenance of ERL trains.
> 
> Initially a joint-venture between ERL and Siemens AG, E-MAS has been a wholly-owned by ERL since June 2005.
> 
> *ERL also provides city check-in service at KL Sentral where passengers travelling with Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Cathay Dragon and Malindo Air and hold valid KLIA Exkspress or KLIA Transit tickets can use the check-in facilities at Kuala Lumpur City Air Terminal at KL Sentral.*
> 
> Additionally, ERL offers KLIA Ekspres VIP, a premium service with the personalised chaueffer-driven executive limousine. It provides an exclusive door-to-door transfer between KLIA and destinations in the city including hotels, offices and residential homes.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...-pct-ridership-year-leveraging-api-initiative


----------



## nazrey

> *Metro Lines*
> Line 8 - rapidKL Monorail Line
> 
> KL Monorail 2309, by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
> KL Monorail 2208, Titiwangsa by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
> KL Monorail 2205, Titwangsa by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


*Scomi, Prasarana end legal gridlock with agreement*
Justin Lim/theedgemarkets.com
April 05, 2019 09:26 am +08









https://www.thesundaily.my/binrepos...L13_040715__TREN_BARU_ARCH396442_MG953707.jpg

KL Monorail depot in Brickfields



> RAWANG: The dispute between Prasarana Malaysia Bhd and Scomi Group Bhd, which dragged on for years, has finally ended with the signing of a settlement agreement yesterday.
> 
> The new deal supersedes the previous RM494 million contract awarded to Scomi Group’s wholly-owned subsidiary Scomi Engineering Bhd in December 2010 in respect of the Kuala Lumpur Fleet Monorail Expansion (KLFME) project that was terminated in 2016.
> 
> Loss-making Scomi Group said in an announcement to Bursa Malaysia that the execution of the settlement agreement may be earnings accretive and contribute positively to the group’s future earnings and earnings per share but with conditions.
> 
> Under the KLFME project, which started in 2011, Prasarana and Scomi Group’s unit Scomi Transit Project Sdn Bhd (STP) agreed to the acquisition of 12 sets of four-car trains, build a new depot and upgrade facilities at the monorail stations. The deal, however, did not go well.
> 
> As a result, Prasarana had on June 2016 terminated the contract — sparking the first Scomi Engineering lawsuit against Prasarana — after Prasarana alleged it had failed to deliver 10 sets of the new four-car trains, including seven sets for revenue service by Dec 31, 2015, which was stipulated in the second supplemental agreement.
> 
> *Yesterday, Transport Minister Anthony Loke announced that Prasarana and STP entered into a settlement agreement to resolve the disputes between both parties in relation to the KLFME project contract agreement.
> 
> For the settlement agreement, STP has to repair five sets of four-car trains that have stopped operating since January last year and Prasarana would acquire seven new four-car train sets for the Rapid KL Monorail route.
> 
> The refurbishment contract for five sets of train costs RM181 million and is expected to be completed within six months.
> 
> Meanwhile, the new train sets cost RM122 million and are targeted for delivery within 30 months from the signing date.*
> 
> Loke noted that the cabinet meeting on Jan 9 this year had decided to settle the dispute with Scomi and continue the project with the new agreement.
> 
> “To settle the issue, the first thing for Scomi is to repair five-set monorail trains, which have been grounded at the KL Monorail depot in Brickfields, within the next few months to ensure those monorail trains resume operations,” he told the media at the signing ceremony held at Scomi’s Engineering, Technology & Innovation Centre here.
> 
> “The next thing is when the refurbishment is completed, we will proceed to buy seven new monorail trains set from Scomi,” Loke added.
> 
> “With this new agreement, the previous legal suits will be withdrawn. No more court action will be taken. This agreement is to solve all the disputes earlier,” Loke stressed, giving the assurance that Prasarana will work together with Scomi.
> 
> As such, Loke said the agreement will help to address the issue of the monorail’s declining ridership via improving the monorail service going forward.
> 
> According to him, the ridership has fallen significantly by 54.9% to its current daily average of 32,000 passengers from its peak of 71,000 riders per day in 2015, due to factors such as fewer trains in operation and ageing train conditions.
> 
> Meanwhile, Scomi said in a statement to Bursa Malaysia that STP will receive RM181mil from Prasarana to undertake the remedial works to put five four-car monorail trains into service and to pay STP’s lenders, employees and creditors.
> 
> “STP and Prasarana are entering into the settlement agreement for the purpose of amicably determining the legal proceedings between them while concurrently moving forward with the completion of the project,” it said.
> 
> “The settlement agreement will be effective upon fulfilment of the conditions precedent (effective date) whereupon the parties fully, finally and forever release each other in respect of all claims, obligations and liabilities arising from the contract in connection with the project,” Scomi added.
> 
> Scomi has been in the red for 11 consecutive quarters. In its nine months ended Dec 31, 2018, the group’s net loss narrowed to RM75.55 million from RM90.58 million a year ago. Revenue fell 26% to RM421.85 million from RM571.7 million previously.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/scomi-prasarana-end-legal-gridlock-agreement


----------



## triple-j

SJ4LIFE said:


> What is security like on the metro?



There's no need bag scanning or security check if that what you're asking. 

Some stations may have security guards mostly at city centre.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Abdullah Hukum Interchange station (NEW)
(line 2+line 5)









From Google Street


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Jalil station (line 4)









https://www.instagram.com/p/Blh6EnDD9on/








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv_hWmFl5F6/


----------



## nazrey

Towards Subang Jaya station (line 5)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BgJFMvkFOIC/


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Line (line 9)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfSlKRtl_8p/


----------



## KillHatred

The upcoming LINE 12 train










Source : https://www.mmc-gamuda.com.my


----------



## triple-j

KillHatred said:


> The upcoming LINE 12 train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://www.mmc-gamuda.com.my













 https://www.mmc-gamuda.com.my/2019/04/10/mrt-automated-trains-what-makes-the-system-unique/


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 INTERCHANGE STATIONS:
Kg Batu (line 1)









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...January-Jalan-Kampung-Batu-Kampung-Batu-1.jpg

Putrajaya Sentral (line 7)









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...Corp-SSP-Line-January-Putrajaya-Sentral-2.jpg

Sg Besi (line 4)









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...e-January-Jalan-Sungai-Besi-Sungai-Besi-1.jpg

- Kepong Sentral (line 2)
- Titiwangsa (line 3, 4, 8)
- Chan Sow Lin (line 3, 4)
- Ampang Park (line 5)
- TRX (line 9)
- Sungai Buloh (line 2, 9)


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR Metro hub stations* 
As of April 2019

1. Hang Tuah
*Destination*: Bukit Bintang City Centre (Lalaport mall by Japanese Mitsui Fudoson & Sony's 'Zepp' live event/concert hall are the major investor of the project) or Pudu prison redevelopment as new TOD project which will integrate with the station.
- rapidKL LRT Ampang Line (line 3) - Ground
- rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4) - Ground
- rapidKL Monorail Line (line 8) - Elevated

2. Masjid Jamek
*Destination*: Dataran Merdeka heritage site at the junction of Klang and Gombak river where river of life project started as the first phase.
- rapidKL LRT Ampang Line (line 3) - Elevated
- rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4) - Elevated
- rapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line (line 5) - Underground

3. Titiwangsa
*Destination*: Terminate station for monorail and finally connect with upcoming MRT line.
- rapidKL LRT Ampang Line (line 3) - Elevated
- rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4) - Elevated
- rapidKL Monorail Line (line 8) - Elevated
- rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Underground (underconstruction)

4. Chan Sow Lin (underconstruction)
*Destination*: The last integrated platform station between LRT Ampang and Sri Petaling line before deviden to 2 way different terminate to Ampang and Putra Heights station.
- rapidKL LRT Ampang Line (line 3) - Ground
- rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4) - Ground
- rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Underground (underconstruction)




> Note: rapidKL short for Rangkaian Pengangkutan Intigrasi Deras which is the main operator of KL metro systems which included:
> - rapidKL LRT Ampang Line (line 3)
> - rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4)
> - rapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line (line 5)
> - rapidKL Monorail Line (line 8)
> - rapidKL MRT SBK Line (line 9)
> - rapidKL BRT Sunway Line
> - rapidKL Bus
> - rapidKL LRT Klang Line (line 11) (underconstruction)
> - rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) (underconstruction)


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR Metro+Urban+Electric Intercity Rail Multimodal hub stations* 
As of April 2019

1. KL Sentral
*Destination*: KL City Air Terminal (KL CAT) and rail hub of the nation
Inside Terminal
- KTM Komuter SerembanLine (line 1) - Ground
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
- rapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line (line 5) - Elevated
- ERL KLIA Ekspres Line (line 6) - Ground
- ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
- KTM Skypark Link (line 10) - Ground
- KTM ETS - Ground

Outside Terminal
- rapidKL MRT SBK Line (line 9) - Underground 
- rapidKl Monorail Line (line 8)

2. Bandar Tasik Selatan
*Destination*: Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS) is the international bus hub (Singapore, Thailand) also located here
- KTM Komuter Seremban Line (line 1) - Ground
- rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4) - Ground
- ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
- KTM ETS

3. Sungai Buloh
*Destination*: Northern Klang Valley railway hub
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
- rapidKL MRT SBK Line (line 9) - Elevated
- rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
- KTM ETS

4. Subang Jaya
*Destination*: Railway hub in Subang Jaya
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
- rapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line (line 5) - Elevated
- KTM Skypark Link (line 10) - Ground

5. Kuala Lumpur
*Destination*: Old railway hub of the nation, Bird Park, National Mosque, Islamic Museum
- KTM Komuter SerembanLine (line 1) - Ground
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
- KTM ETS - Ground

6. Kajang
*Destination*: Kajang Community
- KTM Komuter SerembanLine (line 1) - Ground
- rapidKL MRT SBK Line (line 9) Elevated
- KTM ETS - Ground

7. Kepong Sentral (underconstruction)
*Destination*: Kepong Community
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
- rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
- KTM ETS - Ground

8. Putrajaya Sentral
*Destination*: Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) which means Putrajaya and Cyberjaya 
- ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
- rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
- East Coast Rail Link - TBA

9. Bandar Malaysia
*Destination*: Brand new Kuala Lumpur HSR Terminus
- KTM Komuter Seremban Line (line 1) - Ground
- ERL KLIA Ekspres Line (line 6) - Ground
- ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
- rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
- HSR - Elevated
- KTM ETS - Ground


----------



## nazrey

> *Fully cashless system on MRT buses from Feb 1*
> By Bernama - January 29, 2019 @ 9:33pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Rapid Bus Sdn Bhd – the operator of the Rapid KL bus service – will implement a fully cashless payment system on all its Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) feeder buses from Feb 1.
> 
> In a statement today, Prasarana Malaysia Bhd (Prasarana) said a one-month grace period till Feb 28 will be given to current concession card holders (students, senior citizens and the disabled) to switch to a MyRapid Touch n’ Go Concession Card to enjoy a 50 per cent discount.
> 
> The card can be obtained at www.myrapid.com.my or the Pasar Seni concession registration counter, Pasar Seni Bus Hub in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> The cashless payment system will cover all 57 feeder bus routes from the MRT Sungai Buloh station to MRT Kajang.
> 
> The statement added that the move is in support of the government’s aspiration to increase the efficiency of the nation’s payment systems.
> 
> “Customers are advised to buy the Touch ‘n Go card before boarding the bus. Customers who have the My100 or My50 pass can use it for the cashless payment system on the bus,” the statement said. – BERNAMA


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/01/455658/fully-cashless-system-mrt-buses-feb-1

After MRT bus now rapidKL bus..
*Rapid KL buses to go cashless from April 15*
By Bernama - April 10, 2019 @ 10:20pm











> KUALA LUMPUR: Rapid KL, which carries more than 400,000 bus passengers daily, is implementing full electronic payment for all its routes from the middle of this month.
> 
> The exercise will be carried out in stages beginning with its Ampang corridor on April 15.
> 
> "The corridors of Cheras, Sungai Besi and Jalan Klang Lama will commence full implementation of the full cashless system on April 29 while routes under the Damansara, Jalan Ipoh, Jalan Pahang and Jalan Klang Lama corridors will adopt the full electronic system from May 13," said Rapid Bus chief executive officer Muhammad Yazurin Sallij in a statement today.
> 
> The final of the eight corridors established this year to enhance the stage bus services in Klang Valley and Selangor - Lebuhraya Persekutuan, will implement the system on May 27, bringing the entire Rapid KL bus network on full cashless system from that day.
> 
> "We strongly advise customers who are still using cash payments to immediately purchase the cashless travel cards for their convenience.
> 
> "It's good to start immediately as usage of the cards actually is not only convenient but also provides a 20 per cent discount from the normal fare as compared to paying cash," he said. -- BERNAMA


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/478202/rapid-kl-buses-go-cashless-april-15?utm_source=nst&utm_campaign=recsys&utm_medium=recsys


----------



## nazrey

Xinyee Thian shows Touch N Go cards on sale today. - NSTP/INTAN NUR ELLIANA ZAKARIA










A passenger uses his Touch N Go card during his Rapid KL bus ride. - NSTP/INTAN NUR ELLIANA ZAKARIA
https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/479709/rapid-bus-begins-cashless-system


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Dhaya Maju LTAT submits new proposal for KVDT2*
> Kang Siew Li/The Edge Malaysia April 17, 2019 18:00 pm +08
> 
> Subramaniam also points out that Dhaya Maju LTAT’s RM5.265 billion cost for KVDT2 is based on the 2007 price benchmark of the Ipoh-Padang Besar double-track project.
> 
> “We firmly believe, based on current rates, the cost would be above RM7 billion if the government calls for a fresh tender,” he says.
> 
> He adds that RM280 million has been spent on equipment, including an *S2PV track laying system — the only one in Southeast Asia —* which has only partially been impaired.
> https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/dhaya-maju-ltat-submits-new-proposal-kvdt2


----------



## triple-j

By NST - April 22, 2019 @ 1:10pm

KUALA LUMPUR: Prasarana Malaysia Bhd (Prasarana) – asset owner of Rapid KL’s rail and Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) services – announced their special MyCity one-day and three-day passes for unlimited travel on the MRT, LRT, monorail and the BRT-Sunway Line beginning today.

Prasarana’s Group chief operating officer Muhammad Nizam Alias, in a statement said the one-day pass is priced at RM15 while the three-day pass is priced at RM45.

“Basically, if you don’t already have the cashless travel card, you will need to spare an additional RM10 in which RM5 is the cost of the card and RM5 is necessary as the minimum value in the purse.

"Therefore, you will need RM25 to purchase the one-day pass and RM55 to purchase the three-day pass respectively.

"However, if you already have the cashless travel card like Touch ‘n Go, you will only need to pay RM15 for the one-day pass and RM45 for three-day pass,” he said.

Nizam said Prasarana decided to introduce the special passes in response to requests from customers especially international travelers and those outside Kuala Lumpur and Selangor.

“Our regular customers have the privilege of unlimited travel with the use of the My100 pass for 30-day unlimited travels on our rail and BRT networks. On the other hand, these new passes provide immense convenience to non-Malaysians and non-regular users to travel unlimitedly within a short period of time.

“This initiative is also part of our contribution to Malaysia’s tourism industry as traveling on our integrated rail and BRT network will allow you to extensively cover Klang Valley and Selangor, which is blessed with plenty of places of interests, food paradise and shopping outlets,” Nizam said.

Available for purchases at all LRT, monorail, MRT and BRT stations, customers must ensure that their cashless travel cards have a minimum RM5 purse value to facilitate their movements through the ticketing gates.

“At the moment, the package does not cover services on Rapid KL buses and the MRT feeder buses.

"Naturally, we will work on incorporating them as well in the future,” he added.

Source https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...-day-3-day-passes-prasaranas-rail-brt-travels


----------



## nazrey

*Monorail project in Putrajaya to go on*
By Noor Atiqah Sulaiman - April 19, 2019 @ 8:24pm



> PUTRAJAYA: Putrajaya Corporation (PjC) has confirmed that the government will continue its monorail project which was previously suspended in mid-2004.
> 
> Its president Datuk Aminuddin Hassim said the construction would start as soon as possible and a study has been conducted.
> 
> “In the middle of this year, Ministry of Federal Territories and Ministry of Transport would have a follow-up discussion on the project.
> 
> “Among those to be discussed is the type of route to be used and the type of funding, whether it will be financed slightly by the private sector or vice versa.
> 
> “But I anticipate that the construction of this monorail will not be fully paid by the government, there will be private companies that will fund it,” he told reporters after launching the Putrajaya International Islamic Arts & Culture Festival 2019 here today.
> 
> He added that when Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad stepped down (as the fourth Prime Minister) many of his ideas were cancelled by his successor Tun Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.
> 
> Among those cancelled at that time was the monorail project which is now just an incomplete tunnel and unconnected bridge across a man-made lake.
> 
> According to the original plan, the monorail was proposed to have two lines, one is 12km-long with 17 stations and another is 6km-long with six stations.
> 
> The construction of the first phase of the project involves 8km of underground monorail and bridge connecting the Ministry of Agriculture and Agro-based Industry at Presint 3 to the Ministry of Education at Complex E.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/481114/monorail-project-putrajaya-go


----------



## KillHatred

LINE 12 TRACKWORK CONSTRUCTION




























Source : MyMRT Underground


----------



## nazrey

>


KL Sentral


> Inside Terminal
> Line 1 - KTM Komuter Seremban Line
> Line 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
> Line 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line
> Line 6 - KLIA Ekspres Line
> Line 7 - KLIA Transit Line
> Line 10 - KTM Skypark Link
> KTM ETS
> 
> Outside Terminal
> Line 8 - KL Monorail Line
> Line 9 - MRT SBK Line











https://voiz.asia/en/34399


----------



## nazrey

Interchanging station (Line 2+5) NEW!









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31490207777/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46379350822/


----------



## World 2 World

*Kepong Baru Station*




































source: https://twitter.com/mrtmalaysia


----------



## nazrey

Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS) mobile app
Integrated transport terminal for intercity bus at Southern Kuala Lumpur


----------



## nazrey

Line 13- MRT Circle Line
*MMC Corp resubmits alternative MRT3 proposal*
By Zarina Zakariah - May 9, 2019 @ 4:27pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: MMC Corporation Bhd and Gamuda Bhd have resubmitted an alternative proposal for the MRT3 (Circle Line) at a lower cost than the initial price tag submitted to the government.
> 
> MMC Group managing director Datuk Seri Che Khalib Mohamad Noh said the new proposal was submitted end of last year.
> 
> “The alternative proposal will be different than the earlier one. We propose (for the construction) to be done in phases at a lower price. We want to give an alternative to the government at a cheaper price.
> 
> “We don’t have to do the entire circle in one go but rather do it in phases and we don’t have to substitute the underground construction to an elevated one. But it will meet the requirements of connecting all 7 (transportation) systems, connecting the high density ones first and saving the rest for future developments,” Che Khalib told reporters after MMC’s annual general meeting here today.
> 
> Affin Hwang Capital said today that the estimated RM20 billion Klang Valley MRT Line 3 (MRT3) and RM32 billion Penang Transport Master Plan (PTMP) projects could be revived.
> 
> It said MMC’s partner Gamuda was proposing to reduce the cost of the MRT3 by at least half from the previous estimate of RM45 billion, while the PTMP was pending approval by government authorities.
> 
> On the difference between the new and the earlier proposals, Che Khalib said instead of separate lines, there will be interconnecting stations linking all the lines for easier commute.
> 
> “The MRT3 is an important line as without it, it will be an incomplete transportation line which should complete MRT1 and MRT2 lines as well as all other rail transportation.
> 
> Also known as the Circle Line, the proposed line skirts the edges of Kuala Lumpur City Centre and is believed to feature 11 stops running through densely-populated areas.
> 
> Key stops include Ampang Jaya, Jalan Bukit Bintang, the Tun Razak Exchange, Bandar Malaysia at Sungai Besi, Kerinchi, Pusat Bandar Damansara at Damansara Heights, Mont Kiara, Sri Hartamas, and Sentul.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/05/487059/mmc-corp-resubmits-alternative-mrt3-proposal


----------



## World 2 World

*MRT SSP LINE rolling stock*


















SOURCE:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBw-9OWAAto-/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Line 12 Connections*
> MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya (SSP) Line
> Phase 1: 2021
> Phase 2: 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 1 - Kampung Batu
> Line 2 - Sungai Buloh, Kepong Sentral
> Line 3 - Titiwangsa, Chan Sow Lin
> Line 4 - Titiwangsa, Chan Sow Lin
> Line 5 - Ampang Park
> Line 7 - Putrajaya Sentral
> Line 8 - Titiwangsa
> Line 9 - Kwasa Damansara, Kampung Selamat, Sungai Buloh, Tun Razak Exchange
> KTM ETS: Sungai Buloh, Kepong Sentral


This line will make 4 stations become multi-connected immediately in 2021-2022 :cheers:
1. Sungai Buloh (2021) - Metro-Urban-Intercity

Line 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
Line 9 - rapidKL MRT SBK Line
Line 12 - rapidKL MRT SSP Line
KTM ETS - KTM Electric intercity-train services

2. Kepong Sentral (2021) - Metro-Urban-Intercity

Line 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
Line 12 - rapidKL MRT SSP Line
KTM ETS - KTM electric intercity-train services

3. Titiwangsa (2022) - Metro

Line 3 - rapidKL LRT Ampang Line
Line 4 - rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line
Line 8 - rapidKL Monorail Line
Line 12 - rapidKL MRT SSP Line

4. Chan Sow Lin (2022) - Metro

Line 3 - rapidKL LRT Ampang Line
Line 4 - rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line
Line 12 - rapidKL MRT SSP Line

Another multi-connected station in 2026
5. Putrajaya Sentral (2026) - Metro-Urban-Intercity

Line 7 - KLIA Transit Line
Line 12 - rapidKL MRT SSP Line
ECRL - UNDER-CONSTRUCTION



> *Existed multi-connected stations as of 2019*
> *Metro*
> - Masjid Jamek (1998)
> 
> Line 3
> Line 4
> Line 5
> 
> - Hang Tuah (2003)
> 
> Line 3
> Line 4
> Line 8
> 
> *Metro-Urban*
> - Subang Jaya (2018)
> 
> Line 2
> Line 5
> Line 10
> 
> *Urban-Intercity*
> - Kuala Lumpur (2010)
> 
> Line 1
> Line 2
> KTM ETS
> 
> *Metro-Urban-Intercity*
> - KL Sentral (2002)
> 
> Line 1
> Line 2
> Line 5
> Line 6
> Line 7
> KTM ETS
> 
> - Bandar Tasik Selatan (2002)
> 
> Line 1
> Line 4
> Line 7
> KTM ETS
> 
> - Kajang (2016)
> 
> Line 1
> Line 9
> KTM ETS





> UPCOMING 2026
> Kajang/Bangi - Urban-Intercity
> 
> Line 1
> KTM ETS
> ECRL


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR 2019
Metro Lines*
1. 2021 | LINE 12 | MRT2 SSP LINE | MRT | 52.2 KM | 36 STATIONS 
Operator: rapidKL: Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Sentral
2. 2016 | LINE 9 | MRT1 SBK Line | MRT | 51 KM | 34 STATIONS 
Operated by: rapidKL: Sungai Buloh-Kajang
3. 1998 | LINE 5 | LRT2 KELANA JAYA LINE | LRT | 46.4 KM | 37 STATIONS 
Operated by: rapidKL: Gombak-Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights 
4. 1997 | LINE 3, LINE 4 | LRT1 AMPANG/SRI PETALING LINE | LRT | 45.1 KM | 36 STATIONS
Operated by: rapidKL: KL Sentral Monorail Terminal-Titiwangsa
5. 2024 | LINE 11 | LRT3 BANDAR UTAMA-KLANG LINE | LRT | 37 KM | 26 STATIONS
Operator: rapidKL: Bandar Utama-Klang-Johan Setia
6. 2003 | LINE 8 | MONORAIL LINE | MONORAIL | 8.6 KM | 11 STATIONS
Operated by: rapidKL: KL Sentral Monorail Terminal-Titiwangsa



> In serviced: 151.1 km + 89.2 km


*Urban Lines*
1. 1995 | LINE 1 | KTM KOMUTER | EMU | 135 KM | 26 STATIONS
2. 1995 | LINE 2 | KTM KOMUTER | EMU | 126 KM | 34 STATIONS
3. 2002 | LINE 6, 7 | EXPRESS RAIL LINK | EMU 57 KM | 6 STATIONS
4. 2018 | LINE 10 | KTM SKYPARK LINK | EMU | 24 KM | 3 STATIONS



> In serviced: 342 km


*TOTAL 2019: 493 KM*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 11


----------



## nazrey

*Some Tourist Attractions by Transit
Metro Line*
Line 3 - Sunway Putra Mall, Merdeka Square
Line 4 - Sunway Putra Mall, Merdeka Square, Bukit Jalil Stadium
Line 5 - Petronas Towers, KLCC Park, Suria KLCC, KL Sentral, Merdeka Square, Central Market
Line 8 - Nu Sentral, Berjaya Times Square, BBCC, KL118 Tower, Bukit Bintang, KL Tower
Line 9 - One Utama, IKEA Cheras, IKEA Damansara, TRX Lifestyle Quaters, Muzium Negara, KL Sentral, Central Market, Bukit Bintang, KL118 Tower
Line 11 - One Utama, Shah Alam stadium, i-City
Line 12 - M101 Skywheel, KLCC Park, Petronas Towers, TRX Lifestyle Quaters, Putrajaya

*Urban Lines*
Line 1 - Kuala Lumpur old station, Islamic Museum, Bird Park, National Mosque, Hindu's Lord Murugan Statue/Hindu Temple Complex, KL Sentral, MidValley Megamall
Line 2 - Kuala Lumpur old station, Islamic Museum, Bird Park, National Mosque, KL Sentral, EcoCity Mall
Line 6 - KL Sentral, KL International Airport
Line 7 - KL Sentral, Putrajaya, KL International Airport
Line 10 - KL Sentral, Subang Airport

*Chained-Brand Hotels
Metro Lines*
Line 3 - Canopy Hotel by Hilton
Line 4 - Canopy Hotel by Hilton
Line 5 - Four Seasons Place, W Hotel, Grand Hyatt, Mandarin Oriental, Traders Hotel by Shangri La, So Sofitel, Jumeirah, Four Points by Sheraton, Doubletree by Hilton, Element by Westin, St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott, Pullman, Sheraton PJ
Line 8 - St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott, Park Hyatt, Conrad, Capri by Fraser, Westin, Marriott, The Ritz Carlton, Sheraton Imperial
Line 9 - St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott, Park Hyatt, Four Points by Sheraton, Capri by Fraser, Westin, Marriott, The Ritz Carlton
Line 11 - Doubletree by Hilton Shah Alam
Line 12 - Four Seasons Place, W Hotel, Grand Hyatt, Mandarin Oriental, So Sofitel, Jumeirah, Kempinski, Doubletree by Hilton, Element by Westin, Traders Hotel by Shangri La, Banyan Tree, Pullman

*Urban Lines*
Line 1 - St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott
Line 2 - St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott
Line 6 - St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott
Line 7 - St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott
Line 10 - St.Regis, Hilton, Le Méridien, Aloft, Ascott


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## kaifa

klau photos train AMY (ampang line) post kat sini boleh kah ,


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line









https://gamuda.com.my/our-expertise/engineering-construction/railways/


----------



## nazrey

Line 9 - MRT SBK Line
https://gamuda.com.my/our-expertise/engineering-construction/railways/sbk-line/


----------



## nazrey

> *KUALA LUMPUR 2019
> Metro Lines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 2021 | LINE 12 | MRT2 SSP LINE | MRT | 52.2 KM | 36 STATIONS
> Operator: rapidKL: Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Sentral
> 2. 2016 | LINE 9 | MRT1 SBK Line | MRT | 51 KM | 34 STATIONS
> Operated by: rapidKL: Sungai Buloh-Kajang
> 3. 1998 | LINE 5 | LRT2 KELANA JAYA LINE | LRT | 46.4 KM | 37 STATIONS
> Operated by: rapidKL: Gombak-Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights
> 4. 1997 | LINE 3, LINE 4 | LRT1 AMPANG/SRI PETALING LINE | LRT | 45.1 KM | 36 STATIONS
> Operated by: rapidKL: KL Sentral Monorail Terminal-Titiwangsa
> 5. 2024 | LINE 11 | LRT3 BANDAR UTAMA-KLANG LINE | LRT | 37 KM | 26 STATIONS
> Operator: rapidKL: Bandar Utama-Klang-Johan Setia
> 6. 2003 | LINE 8 | MONORAIL LINE | MONORAIL | 8.6 KM | 11 STATIONS
> Operated by: rapidKL: KL Sentral Monorail Terminal-Titiwangsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In serviced: 151.1 km + 89.2 km
> 
> 
> 
> *Urban Lines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 1995 | LINE 1 | KTM KOMUTER | EMU | 135 KM | 26 STATIONS
> 2. 1995 | LINE 2 | KTM KOMUTER | EMU | 126 KM | 34 STATIONS
> 3. 2002 | LINE 6, 7 | EXPRESS RAIL LINK | EMU 57 KM | 6 STATIONS
> 4. 2018 | LINE 10 | KTM SKYPARK LINK | EMU | 24 KM | 3 STATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In serviced: 342 km
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TOTAL 2019: 493 KM*
Click to expand...










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klang_Valley_Integrated_Transit_System#/map/0


----------



## nazrey

>


Putra Heights station









https://www.google.co.th/maps/place...xab7a77a3cbf308c5!8m2!3d2.996016!4d101.575521


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Some Tourist Attractions by Transit
> Metro Line*
> Line 3 - Sunway Putra Mall, Merdeka Square
> Line 4 - Sunway Putra Mall, Merdeka Square, Bukit Jalil Stadium
> Line 5 - Petronas Towers, KLCC Park, Suria KLCC, KL Sentral, Merdeka Square, Central Market
> Line 8 - Nu Sentral, Berjaya Times Square, BBCC, KL118 Tower, Bukit Bintang, KL Tower
> *Line 9 - One Utama, IKEA Cheras, IKEA Damansara, TRX Lifestyle Quaters, Muzium Negara, KL Sentral, Central Market, Bukit Bintang, KL118 Tower*
> Line 11 - One Utama, Shah Alam stadium, i-City
> Line 12 - M101 Skywheel, KLCC Park, Petronas Towers, TRX Lifestyle Quaters, Putrajaya


Line 9 - MRT SBK Line
@ TRX interchange underground station (line 9+line 12)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxSEnpDpVNZ/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BwuAm7hpT-z/

@Merdeka MRT underground station 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BlSrTrcgl2a/








From Google Maps


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP LINE









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...y-Jalan-Tun-Razak-Hospital-Kuala-Lumpur-2.jpg


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line
MMC Gamuda architectural team was announced as the winner of the *Public Services Architecture Award* for Malaysia at the recent *Asia Pacific Property Awards 2019*. The Asia Pacific Property Awards, now in their 25th year, are the world’s largest and most wide-ranging programme of honours within the property industry.









https://www.facebook.com/302329119846661/posts/2376786532400899?s=703839125&sfns=mo


----------



## vhisham

...


----------



## vhisham

LRT 3 • Station 12 → 15 Shah Alam • 26.5.2019


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line
Rebar installation for pier column in progress at the Sungai Besi MRT Station site.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...ine-March-Jalan-Sungai-Besi-Sungai-Besi-2.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line
Electrical and mechanical as well as architect works in progress at the 16 Sierra MRT Station.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...-March-Persiaran-Sierra-Utama-16-Sierra-1.jpg

Ongoing construction works for pier, portal and pier head at the Kuchai Lama MRT Station site.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...ine-March-Jalan-Kuchai-Lama-Kuchai-Lama-1.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR Metro+Urban+Electric Intercity Rail Multimodal hub stations*
> As of April 2019
> 
> 1. KL Sentral
> *Destination*: KL City Air Terminal (KL CAT) and rail hub of the nation
> Inside Terminal
> - KTM Komuter SerembanLine (line 1) - Ground
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
> - rapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line (line 5) - Elevated
> - ERL KLIA Ekspres Line (line 6) - Ground
> - ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
> - KTM Skypark Link (line 10) - Ground
> - KTM ETS - Ground
> 
> Outside Terminal
> - rapidKL MRT SBK Line (line 9) - Underground
> - rapidKl Monorail Line (line 8)
> 
> 2. Bandar Tasik Selatan
> *Destination*: Terminal Bersepadu Selatan (TBS) is the international bus hub (Singapore, Thailand) also located here
> - KTM Komuter Seremban Line (line 1) - Ground
> - rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4) - Ground
> - ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
> - KTM ETS
> 
> 3. Sungai Buloh
> *Destination*: Northern Klang Valley railway hub
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
> - rapidKL MRT SBK Line (line 9) - Elevated
> - rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
> - KTM ETS
> 
> *4. Subang Jaya
> Destination: Railway hub in Subang Jaya
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
> - rapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line (line 5) - Elevated
> - KTM Skypark Link (line 10) - Ground*
> 
> 5. Kuala Lumpur
> *Destination*: Old railway hub of the nation, Bird Park, National Mosque, Islamic Museum
> - KTM Komuter SerembanLine (line 1) - Ground
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
> - KTM ETS - Ground
> 
> *6. Kajang
> Destination: Kajang Community
> - KTM Komuter SerembanLine (line 1) - Ground
> - rapidKL MRT SBK Line (line 9) Elevated
> - KTM ETS - Ground*
> 
> 7. Kepong Sentral (underconstruction)
> *Destination*: Kepong Community
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line (line 2) - Ground
> - rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
> - KTM ETS - Ground
> 
> 8. Putrajaya Sentral
> *Destination*: Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) which means Putrajaya and Cyberjaya
> - ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
> - rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
> - East Coast Rail Link - TBA
> 
> 9. Bandar Malaysia
> *Destination*: Brand new Kuala Lumpur HSR Terminus
> - KTM Komuter Seremban Line (line 1) - Ground
> - ERL KLIA Ekspres Line (line 6) - Ground
> - ERL KLIA Transit Line (line 7) - Ground
> - rapidKL MRT SSP Line (line 12) - Elevated (underconstruction)
> - HSR - Elevated
> - KTM ETS - Ground


Kajang Station









From Google Maps

Subang Jaya Station









From Google Maps


----------



## nazrey

MRT SBK Lijne (line 9)









https://epikcure.com/epic-articles/2018/01/top-5-ways-stress-free-travel-work/








https://mymrt-underground.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/projects-stations-cocrane-01.jpg








https://mymrt-underground.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/projects-stations-tunrazak-01.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Semantan - Muzium Negara Station
Line 9


----------



## nazrey

Taman Pertama MRT Station (line 9)









https://www.klia2.info/rail/mrt-sbk/taman-pertama-mrt-station/


----------



## World 2 World

source: https://www.mmc-gamuda.com.my/latest/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *INTERNATIONAL UNIVERSITIES IN MALAYSIA 2019
> © QS Quacquarelli Symonds*
> 1 [USA] Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) - Bukit Perdana, WP Kuala Lumpur
> *59 [AUSTRALIA] Monash University - Bandar Sunway, Selangor*
> 82 [UK] University of Nottingham - Semenyih, Selangor
> 96 [UK] University of Southampton - EduCity, Johor
> 115 [USA] University of Southern California - EduCity, Johor
> 141 [UK] Newcastle University - EduCity, Johor
> 195 [UK] University of Reading - EduCity, Johor
> 218 [AUSTRALIA] University of Wollongong - Batu Kawan, Penang [SEPTEMBER 2019]
> 250 [AUSTRALIA] Curtin University - Miri, Sarawak
> 302 [UK] Heriot-Watt University - WP Putrajaya
> 387 [AUSTRALIA] Swinburne University of Technology - Kuching, Sarawak
> 476 [CHINA] Xiamen University - Salak Tinggi, Selangor
> 
> https://www.topuniversities.com/qs-world-university-rankings
> 
> *Times Higher Education*
> 4 Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) - Bukit Perdana, WP Kuala Lumpur
> 66 University of Southern California - EduCity, Johor
> *84 Monash University - Bandar Sunway, Selangor*
> 118 University of Southampton - EduCity, Johor
> 149 University of Nottingham - Semenyih, Selangor
> 171 Newcastle University - EduCity, Johor
> 201–250 University of Wollongong - Batu Kawan, Penang [SEPTEMBER 2019]
> 201-250 University of Reading - EduCity, Johor
> 201-250 [IRELAND] Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland (RCSI) - Serdang, Selangor
> 301-350 Heriot-Watt University - WP Putrajaya
> 301-350 Curtin University - Miri, Sarawak
> 401-500 Swinburne University of Technology - Kuching, Sarawak
> 501-600 Xiamen University - Salak Tinggi, Selangor
> 1001+ [INDIA] Manipal International University by Manipal Academy of Higher Education - Putra Nilai, Negeri Sembilan
> 
> https://www.timeshighereducation.co..._by/scores_overall/sort_order/asc/cols/scores





> https://www.lelong.com.my/lacosta-l...th-quay-gnbhouse-197397063-2017-10-Sale-P.htm


BRT Sunway Line: SunU-Monash Station
@ Monash University Malaysia Campus









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136783&page=29








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136783&page=29








http://www.saagroup.com/project/sunway-brt/








http://www.saagroup.com/project/sunway-brt/


----------



## nazrey

> *INTERCHANGING / CONNECTION*
> PASAR SENI STATION
> - Line 5
> - Line 9
> - Bus Hub
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR STATION
> - Line 1
> - Line 2
> - KTM ETS


Linking bridge between Pasar Seni/Kuala Lumpur station
From Google Street


----------



## KillHatred

Line 12 MRT Train




























Source : MRT Corp twitter


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 MRT Train



Nizam AK said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Linking bridge between KL Eco City/Abdullah Hukum station
From Google Street


----------



## nazrey

Linking bridge to Universiti LRT KJ Line Station
From Google Street


----------



## nazrey

Linking bridge to Monorail KL Sentral Station
From Google Street


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 LRT3 (Bandar Utama-Johan Setia)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


*KVDT - S2PV track laying system — the only one in Southeast Asia — *
https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/dhaya-maju-ltat-submits-new-proposal-kvdt2









https://www.facebook.com/pg/motmalaysia/photos/?ref=page_internal








https://www.facebook.com/pg/motmalaysia/photos/?ref=page_internal



> http://www.apadgov.primuscore.com/e...t/rail/klang-valley-double-track-project-kvdt


*Dhaya Maju LTAT wins back KVDT2 job, but contract value cut by 15%*
Chester Tay July 09, 2019 12:21 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (July 9): Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT Sdn Bhd — a 80:20 joint venture between privately-held construction company Dhaya Maju Infrastructure (Asia) Sdn Bhd (DMIA) and Lembaga Tabung Angkatan Tentera (LTAT) — has won back the second phase of the Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT2) rehabilitation contract, 10 months after it was terminated.
> 
> Transport Minister Anthony Loke announced that his ministry will enter into a new contract with Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT, which will see the JV company undertaking the project at contract value that is 15% lower than the original RM5.26 billion – now at RM4.475 billion.
> 
> "Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT will be appointed as the contractor to carry out KVDT2 through another letter of acceptance and new agreement," he told reporters at Parliament lobby today.
> 
> The KVDT2 contract entails the rehabilitation of KTM Bhd existing railway track that stretches 110km.
> 
> The previous Barisan Nasional government had awarded the contract, valued at RM5.265 billion, to Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT on April 4 last year, just days before Parliament was dissolved to pave the way for the 14th general election.
> 
> Questions abound as no open tender called
> 
> The contract was terminated by the Pakatan Harapan government in September due to its high cost and the manner in which it was awarded via direct negotiation. A fresh tender was to be called, but it never came.
> 
> To this, Loke said the government’s decision to re-appoint Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT as the contractor for KVDT2 was to mitigate any legal implications of the contract termination to the government.
> 
> "The contract was already awarded to the contractor by the previous government in April 2018, just two days before Dewan Rakyat was dissolved. So, the contractor may sue us for cancelling the contract. The government's approach is the same as revived East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project, whereby we are open for renegotiation, to reduce the cost for KVDT2,” he said.
> 
> Back in September, Loke had also said that the seven-year completion period given to the company was too long.
> 
> Thus, it is surprising that the minister announced today that the new contract period will remain at seven years.
> 
> His defence was that the duration would allow the government to spread the burden of the costs in terms of development expenditure in any single year.
> 
> Prior to the new contract, Loke said the government will first enter into a settlement agreement with Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT to ensure that the latter agrees not to make any claims for cost incurred from the cancellation of the KVDT2 rehabilitation project by the government. He added that the cancellation notice is effective Oct 19, 2018.
> 
> Asked when this would be, Loke said it can be entered into as soon as the next two months. "Soon, because they (Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT) are eager to sign the agreement as well".
> 
> Loke was responding during the minister's question time at the Dewan Parkyat today to a query by Ahmad Fahmi Mohamed Fadzil [PH-Lembah Pantai], who asked the Transport Ministry to state the current status of the KVDT rehabilitation project for both Phase 1 and 2, and the latest expenditure involved for both phases. He also asked about the government's efforts to address the challenges in which the quality of KTM Komuter and electric train service (ETS) will be affected when the KVDT projects are in progress.
> 
> Loke said as at June 30, Phase 1 of the KVDT project (KVDT1) was 80.33% completed, with total expenditure so far amounting to RM1.11 billion. This comprises RM959.46 million paid to the contractor, RM32.53 million paid to the independent consultant, RM50 million in deposits and the remaining RM70.5 million as implementation guarantee fund.
> 
> *The KVDT1 project involves the rehabilitation of a 40km stretch from Rawang to Salak South. DMIA is undertaking this project, which is 75% completed, on its own.*
> 
> For KVDT2, Loke said the government has spent RM42.35 million to date. This consists of RM38.12 million paid to the contractor and RM4.24 million as implementation guarantee fund.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...hase-klang-valley-double-track-rehabilitation


----------



## nazrey

*Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT) Rehabilitation
- S2PV track laying system — the only one in Southeast Asia — *
https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/dhaya-maju-ltat-submits-new-proposal-kvdt2









From Google Street








From Google Street








From Google Street








From Google Street








From Google Street








From Google Street








From Google Street


> http://www.apadgov.primuscore.com/e...t/rail/klang-valley-double-track-project-kvdt


----------



## nazrey

Line 12
Near Bandar Tasik Selatan
Can see BTS ITT









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-May-Taman-Naga-Emas-1.jpg



> Bandar Tasik Selatan ITT
> This transportation terminal uses state-of-the-art technology to provide the upmost comfort and convenience for all south-bound, eastern, and north-bound bus express passengers and pretty connected with other rail services.
> - Line 1
> - Line 4
> - Line 7
> - KTM ETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tbsbts.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

@KLCC LRT Underground station (Line 5)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/horsoon/29382936128/in/photostream/








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rance_to_LRT_KLCC_station_from_Suria_KLCC.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Kota Damansara Station (Line 9)









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe.../1024px-SBK_Line_Kota_Damansara_Signage_1.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...px-SBK_Line_Kota_Damansara_Overall_View_3.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 (MRT SSP Line)
JALAN PEEL (ESCAPE SHAFT 3)









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...ne-June-Jalan-Peel-Escape-Shaft-3-1-Large.jpg

JALAN CHAN SOW LIN (INTERVENTION SHAFT 3)









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...Chan-Sow-Lin-Intervention-Shaft-3-1-Large.jpg

SOUTH PORTAL









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-June-South-Portal-1-Large.jpg


----------



## nazrey

North portal (line 9)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BpvfW_PHPmx/


----------



## nazrey

Integrated Transport Terminal - Gombak (U/C)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BtH1e7snypU/


----------



## nazrey

Line 5









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrXhVZQHAi7/


----------



## nazrey

Line 4









https://www.instagram.com/p/BosToveBcAI/


----------



## nazrey

Line 6









https://www.instagram.com/p/BhxWtTwgeXi/


----------



## nazrey

*KL/Greater Kuala Lumpur Common Station*
Putrajaya Sentral Station
*TRANSIT LINES*

Line 7 - KLIA Transit
Line 12 - MRT SSP Line
ECRL - East Coast Rail Link
*BUSUES*

Nadi Putra Bus
Nadi Putra Super Quick Charge-Electric Bus
rapidKL Bus









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...Corp-SSP-Line-January-Putrajaya-Sentral-2.jpg



> KLIA Transit arriving Salak Tinggi station by JakTransport (Bangkrut!), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.star2.com/living/2019/06/24/gamuda-mrt2/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe....jpg/[email protected]_(20170328163813).jpg





> NADI Putra by khasman64, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.carsifu.my/news/full-charge-in-10-mins-fast-electric-charging-comes-to-malaysia-but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/express502/15296379607/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Mini buses may be back on City roads, trial runs begin Sept 1*
By Iskandar Shah Mohamed - August 29, 2019 @ 8:01pm










Rapid Bus Sdn Bhd has denied claims that it will utilise the familiar ‘pink buses’, a throwback to the 1980s and 90s, as part of its plans to reintroduce the mini bus service in the capital. -- NSTP/INTAN NUR ELLIANA ZAKARIA


> KUALA LUMPUR: Rapid Bus Sdn Bhd has denied claims that it will utilise the familiar ‘pink buses’, a throwback to the 1980s and 90s, as part of its plans to reintroduce the mini bus service in the capital.
> 
> The clarification came about after images of pink buses went viral on social media and drew criticism from the public which had labeled it a backward step for the state of the country’s public transportation system.
> 
> Rapid Bus chief executive officer Muhammad Yazurin Sallij said the company was still in the process of determining the type and size of the mini buses to be used.
> 
> He said the term "mini buses" refers to shorter eight-meter buses, which are mini in size compared to its 10-meter and 12-meter brethren.
> 
> Rapid Bus, he said, was not re-purposing the pink mini buses that were a ubiquitous fixture on the roads of Kuala Lumpur some 20 years ago.
> 
> “Technically, these are ‘midi’ buses. For the trial period, we are using eight-meter, fully air-conditioned 27-seater buses. Some routes have narrow roads or low demand or the distance is too short, so we need to adjust and modify the kind of vehicles that we use so that we can still serve our guests effectively,” he said.
> 
> Similar to all Rapid KL buses, the mini buses will use a cashless system, accepting only Touch N'Go travel cards and the My100 and My50 subscription packages. The trial run will go for three months; starting Sept 1.
> 
> “We believe with shorter buses, we can increase the frequency and serve our guests better as it will have faster turnaround time,” said Muhammad Yazurin, who also pointed out challenges faced by normal-sized buses such as space limitation due to haphazard parking by private vehicle owners which results in longer bus trips and delays.
> 
> Muhammad Yazurin said the trial run was being held to determine the actual passenger capacity for all routes, including housing areas. The three-month period, he said, will be used to gather data, including on cost factor and customer satisfaction.
> 
> “If there is encouraging demand during the trial, we will consider retaining the service for this route and possibly extend similar service to other potential routes. This is part of our continuous effort to provide efficient public transport services for the people,” he said, adding that the T300 route, from the Bukit Indah hub to Ampang Point, will be used as the route for the mini bus trial run.
> 
> Muhammad Yazurin was speaking at a media briefing on the Rapid KL mini bus trial run at the Rapid KL Bus Depot in Maluri, Cheras, today.
> 
> Also present were Rapid Bus chief operating officer Shamsul Rizal Mohd Yusoff and programme coordinating head Rahim Mahamud.
> 
> Harian Metro, on Tuesday, had reported that after a 21-year hiatus, mini bus services, which were a feature of KL’s cityscape, could make a return to the capital from next month.
> 
> The trial run will see the mini buses deployed along the T300 route from Sept 1 to Nov 26.
> 
> Commuters who wish to provide feedback during the trial period can contact the Rapid KL Helpline at 03-7885 2585 or email [email protected].


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...ay-be-back-city-roads-trial-runs-begin-sept-1



> Model : Hino Poncho (Japan)
> Length : 7 metres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/pandulaju.com.my/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## nazrey

Sungai Gadut Station (Line 1)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwivvKjy0q3kAhWIYo8KHe8KCEMQoiowE3oECAoQBg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Rehabilitation KVDT Update for Line 1, Line 2 and KTM ETS


*Dhaya Maju LTAT to complete 265km KVDT2 rehabilitation in five years*
Justin Lim September 03, 2019 12:25 pm +08


> SERENDAH (Sept 3): The planned RM4.475 billion second phase of the Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT2) rehabilitation project will now involve 265km of KTM Bhd railway tracks instead of 110km as announced earlier.
> 
> Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook said today the KVDT2 rehabilitation will now take five years to complete instead of seven years. He said the project, undertaken by Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT Sdn Bhd, entails the rehabilitation of two KTM railway tracks comprising the Salak South-to-Seremban stretch and another track between Simpang Port Klang (SPK) and Port Klang.
> 
> On July 9 this year, theedgemarkets.com reported that Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT — an 80:20 joint venture between privately-held construction company Dhaya Maju Infrastructure (Asia) Sdn Bhd (DMIA) and Lembaga Tabung Angkatan Tentera (LTAT) — has won back the KVDT2 rehabilitation contract, 10 months after it was terminated.
> 
> Loke was quoted as saying then that his ministry would enter into a new contract with Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT which will see the JV company undertaking the project at a contract value of RM4.475 billion, which is 15% lower than the original RM5.26 billion.
> 
> It was reported then that the KVDT2 contract entailed the rehabilitation of KTM's existing railway track that stretches 110km and the contract period would be seven years.
> 
> Today, Loke was speaking to reporters here at the launch of the KDVT2 rehabilitation project. Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT chairman General Tan Sri Mohd Azumi Mohamed was also present the ceremony.
> 
> Mohd Azumi said: "We thank the government for the trust and confidence in Dhaya Maju LTAT in awarding us the second phase of double track's rehabilitation work."
> 
> According to Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT, about 30% of the preparatory works for the KDVT2 rehabilitation were already done. The company said it expects to complete the project in five years.
> 
> Syarikat Dhaya Maju LTAT said the KDVT2 rehabilitation job scope includes replacement of the existing 25-year-old tracks besides electrification system and upgrade and maintenance.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...omplete-265km-kvdt2-rehabilitation-five-years


----------



## nazrey

Line 9

Klang Valley MRT SBK Line by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr
Klang Valley MRT SBK Line by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr
Klang Valley MRT SBK Line by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr
Klang Valley MRT SBK Line by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr
Klang Valley MRT SBK Line by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr
Klang Valley MRT SBK Line by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr
Klang Valley MRT SBK Line by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MNCs moving up value chain in greater KL*
By Ayisy Yusof May 28, 2019 @ 8:01am










(File pix) Gabriel Moyano Vazquez. Pix by NSTP/Salhani Ibrahim


> MANY global companies have opened regional services hubs, providing high-value employment opportunities and at the same time supporting Malaysia’s transformation towards becoming a high value services-driven economy.
> 
> In a recent announcement, International Trade and Industry Ministry minister Datuk Darell Leiking said the services sector contributed RM16.5 billion in approved foreign direct investments last year. It continues to be the cornerstone of the nation’s economic growth as it was the largest contributor to total approved investments last year.
> 
> The government unveiled 2019 Budget to plot a path forward for the country and trust that with the existing policies in place, Malaysia can and will continue to spark confidence in investors.
> 
> This has paved the way for enhanced productivity, job creation and highly-skilled talent pool.
> 
> The success of regional business services is notable, especially an increase in global multinationals that have chosen Greater Kuala Lumpur to set up their high value regional services hubs.
> 
> One of the multinationals is *Indra, a Spanish global technology company that delivers core business operations technology in various industries, such as transport, traffic and amp, defence as well as specialises in digital transformation for industries and public administrations.
> 
> Indra has set up its regional hub for the transport market in Kuala Lumpur.*
> 
> Indra’s managing director Gabriel Moyano Vazquez said Malaysia is attractive for the Spanish information technology solutions company. The country offers plenty of business opportunities in most areas such as transportation, defence, and digital transformation.
> 
> “Malaysia is a stable economy with flexible, attractive regulations and is business-friendly.
> 
> That holds promising opportunities in our fields of expertise. For that reason, after many years of executing projects in the country, it has become the hub for our Asia Pacific Transport Business Unit,” Moyano Vazquez told the New Straits Times.
> 
> Indra has executed projects in Malaysia in the areas of transport, air traffic management, defence and digital transformation in several industries, such as airlines and oil and gas. It has an office here with a team of more than 50 highly-qualified professionals, of which 70 per cent are Malaysians.
> 
> *In transportation, Indra is implementing an Integrated Common Payment System for Prasarana for seamless passenger movement, said Moyano Vazquez.*
> 
> “Indra will continue to contribute in the technology arena through its solutions in main projects in Malaysia as well as through the Industrial Collaboration Programmes with which we intend to enhance the capability of the existing workforce and develop new talent and skills,” he added.
> 
> He said InvestKL has been a key facilitating partner in helping Indra move up the value chain. It has introduced Indra to the local ecosystem, local enterprises and education institutions.
> 
> It is through participation in InvestKL’s Malaysia Global Talent programme that Indra is heavily engaged with local education institutions.
> 
> *Universiti Kuala Lumpur, is one of the few local universities to provide rail-related studies. The collaboration with Universiti Kuala Lumpur includes working and planning the course syllabus with various faculties in ensuring that students are taught the latest up-to-date subjects in preparation for their career the relevant fields.*
> 
> This further cements Indra’s plans to keep its position in the transportation field and expand in other fields such as the security, defence markets and digital transformation in the energy sector.
> 
> “Indra has interned and employed several of its students,” said Moyano Vazquez.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/05/491962/mncs-moving-value-chain-greater-kl



> Indra headquarters - Madrid, Spain
> https://www.indracompany.com/en/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Indra_headquarters_(Alcobendas,_Spain)_01.jpg


----------



## mrmoopt

Doesn't prasa already have tng? Why do they need another payment system?

Is it to bring RapidPenang into the tng system?


----------



## kaifa

> Universiti Kuala Lumpur, is one of the few local universities to provide rail-related studies. The collaboration with Universiti Kuala Lumpur includes working and planning the course syllabus with various faculties in ensuring that students are taught the latest up-to-date subjects in preparation for their career the relevant fields.
> 
> This further cements Indra’s plans to keep its position in the transportation field and expand in other fields such as the security, defence markets and digital transformation in the energy sector.











rail syllabus









aviation syllabus


----------



## nazrey

cal_t said:


> Doesn't prasa already have tng? Why do they need another payment system?
> 
> Is it to bring RapidPenang into the tng system?


TnG is common ticket wholly own/operated under Touch 'n Go Sdn Bhd not Prasarana but cashless card of Prasarana is vary such as MyRapid Card for transit and MyRapid Card for busses.
https://www.touchngo.com.my/business.aspx

There's MyRapid combination with TnG called MyRapid TNG 
https://www.myrapid.com.my/fares-and-payments/all-tickets/go-cashless

Malaysian electronic ticketing payments are vary!



> Malaysian electronic ticketing payments
> - TnG (all transit lines/tollways) by Touch 'n Go Sdn Bhd
> - Myrapid Card (line 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, rapidKL bus) by prasarana


More common ticketing system is coming!!


----------



## nazrey

Buses in Penang, Kuantan which is also operated by Prasarana can use cashless Myrapid card.
https://www.myrapid.com.my/fares-and-payments/using-cashless-outside-kl









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4542/38131362112_28d261dd31_h.jpg








http://s1.postimg.cc/mp11iqmbj/Rapid_Kuantan_receives_60_new_buses_from_Scania.jpg


----------



## nazrey

MRT Feeder Bus

row of MRT's Scania K250UB Feeder Buses by Eddy Sumantri Mohd Talhah, on Flickr
MRT's feeder bus Scania K250UB 10m by Eddy Sumantri Mohd Talhah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Use PayDirect for Your Everyday Drive
https://www.touchngo.com.my/WebLITE.../Promotions/PayDirect/PayDirect_Flyers_A4.pdf


----------



## nazrey

VEP RFID for Foreign Vehicle
https://www.touchngo.com.my/WebLITE...d/docs/landing page/VEP-Landing-Page-Flow.pdf


----------



## nazrey

Line 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 10
















































https://www.instagram.com/p/BxPmrv1HE2m/


----------



## nazrey

BRT Sunway Line









https://www.instagram.com/p/BljjuZMBCOt/


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - 36 km



nazrey said:


> Bahagian Perancangan Rel APAD telah mengadakan satu lawatan tapak ke kilang pembuatan konkrit pra-tuang (precast pier head) bagi Projek LRT3: Bandar Utama-Johan Setia yang terletak di Ijok, Kuala Selangor. Pemeriksaan tapak ini dijalankan bertujuan untuk memantau kemajuan kerja pembuatan precast pier head selain memastikan kerja-kerja pembuatan dijalankan dengan baik dan selamat. Pemeriksaan tapak turut disertai oleh pihak Prasarana sebagai pemilik projek dan MRCBGK sebagai kontraktor utama Projek LRT3 ini.
> https://www.facebook.com/APAD.gov.my/posts/2790136307666416





>


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - 52.2 km



nazrey said:


> Pemeriksaan Tapak Projek MRT2 Laluan SSP Zon Selatan
> Bahagian Perancangan Rel Agensi Pengangkutan Awam Darat (APAD) telah mengadakan pemeriksaan tapak bagi projek MRT2 laluan Sungai buloh - Serdang - Putrajaya bagi kawasan zon selatan. Antara tapak projek yang dilawati merangkumi pakej V204 - laluan bawah tanah di Sri Petaling, V205 - Stesen Sg. Besi, V206 - Stesen Serdang Selatan, V207 - Terowong Mines serta laluan dibawah Lebuhraya Mex termasuk Stesen Taman Universiti (TAUS) dan Stesen Taman Putra Permai bagi pakej V208.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...0jJ.bps.a.2825956240751089&type=1&__tn__=HH-R


----------



## nazrey

Line 12
*MRT SSP line at 58.9% completion as at Aug 31 this year*
Bernama September 20, 2019 18:32 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Sept 20): The overall construction progress of the Mass Rapid Transit Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line (MRT SSP Line) has reached 58.9 percent completion as at Aug 31, 2019, said MMC Gamuda KVMRT (FDP SSP) Sdn Bhd.
> 
> Project manager for Work Package V205, Dr Tey Chun Yean said phase one from the Sungai Buloh Station to Kampung Batu Station would be completed by July 2021, while phase two from Kampung Batu Station to Putrajaya Sentral Station is slated to be operational by July 2022.
> 
> “The MRT Sungai Buloh–Kajang line and soon to be completed MRT SSP Line are great additions to the Klang Valley transportation system,” he told a media briefing on the method of construction for the MRT SSP Line.
> 
> Furthermore, he hopes the Government will increase its spending on maintenance and public infrastructure projects to reduce the public’s dependence on personal modes of transportation.
> 
> He is hopeful that the Government would consider the MRT Line 3 in the future, which would provide a circle system and improve connectivity for Klang Valley residents.
> 
> Meanwhile, he said long span erection methods were used in the construction of the MRT SSP Line, which cross the KL-Seremban Expressway, the Besraya Highway and the Middle Ring Road 2 (MRR2).
> 
> Deputy project director (Elevated Section), Amir Malik Faeiz said long spans are defined as spans that are above 40m in length and are typically used for crossing highways, railways or wide rivers.
> 
> “As the three long spans on the alignment at the location for the V205 work package stretch over busy throughways with space and accessibility constraints, we are employing three variations of the Balanced Cantilever (BC) method to ensure construction proceeds efficiently and with minimal impact,” he added.
> 
> Spanning 52.2km with a total of 35 stations to be constructed, the MRT SSP Line aims to serve a corridor with a population of around two million.
> 
> The line will connect Sri Damansara, Kepong, Jalan Sultan Azlan Shah, Jalan Tun Razak‚ KLCC, Kuchai Lama, Seri Kembangan and Cyberjaya.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/mrt-ssp-line-589-completion-aug-31-year


----------



## nazrey

NEW STATION: Abdlh Hukum Station (Line 2+5)
From GoogleMaps StreetView


----------



## nazrey

KVDT - Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation Project (line 1, 2)


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - 52.2 km









https://s3.paultan.org/image/2015/05/MRT-Line-2-SSP-Map.jpg








https://mymrt-underground.com.my/construction/tunnelling/


> Sentul West Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nazri9090.wixsite.com/nazrihusain/copy-of-kvmrt-sbk-line-01











https://mymrt-underground.com.my/projects/sungai-buloh-serdang-putrajaya-ssp-line/


----------



## World 2 World

zawae87 said:


> KL Sentral looks like Airport Terminal
> 
> :cheers::cheers: coolzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - 52.2km
Aerial view of the installation works for steel structure lower frame as well as architectural works at concourse level of the Metro Prima MRT Station in progress.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...-SSP-Line-July-Jalan-Kepong-Metro-Prima-1.jpg

Ongoing architectural finishes works such as installation of station façade at the Kepong Baru MRT Station site.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...-SSP-Line-July-Jalan-Kepong-Kepong-Baru-1.jpg

Ongoing reinforcement works for reinforced concrete walls at the concourse level, Entrance B of the Sentul West MRT Station.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...uly-Jalan-Sultan-Azlan-Shah-Sentul-West-1.jpg

Aerial view of the Conlay MRT Station site.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-July-Jalan-Conlay-Conlay-1.jpg

View of the cross passage at the Chan Sow Lin Section of tunnel being excavated and prepared for permanent structure work at the Bandar Malaysia North MRT Station site.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...si-Air-Force-Base-Bandar-Malaysia-North-1.jpg


----------



## nazrey

KL Sentral (since 2001)
From GoogleMaps StreetView


----------



## nazrey

Maluri Interchange Station (Line 3 + Line 9)

20190927-00024 by Ekmal Hairi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

TnG IS MALAYSIAN COMMON TICKETING SYSTEM
*Revenue Group, TnG Digital provide e-wallet for Taobao, Tmall shoppers*
By Bernama - October 1, 2019 @ 6:51pm










Revenue Group Bhd managing director and group chief executive officer Eddie Ng Chee Siong (second from left) and TNG Digital Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Ignatius Ong Ming Choy (right) posed for a photocall at the launch of Touch N Go E Wallet Acceptance on Taobao And Tmall Marketplaces in Kuala Lumpur today. NSTP photo by MAHZIR MAT ISA


> KUALA LUMPUR: Cashless payment solutions provider Revenue Group Bhd has teamed up with TNG Digital Sdn Bhd to allow Touch ‘n Go eWallet users shopping on Alibaba-owned Taobao and Tmall marketplaces by using the e-wallet application on Revenue’s revPAY platform.
> 
> Both parties recently signed a Memorandum of Understanding to formalise the partnership.
> 
> Revenue managing director and group chief executive officer (CEO) Eddie Ng Chee Siong said the collaboration would further strengthen its value proposition, providing customers with ease and secure mobile and web payment options through its revPAY e-banking platform.
> 
> “The additional payment options and services are made available to the consumers via the e-wallet of Touch ‘n Go on our revPAY’s platform, allowing consumers to shop on Taobao and Tmall and make payment according to their personal preference and behaviour,” he said in a statement.
> 
> TNG Digital CEO Ignatius Ong said Touch ‘n Go eWallet wants to continue being the enabler for a truly cashless society and there is no better way than to be available as a payment channel on the world’s largest e-commerce marketplaces, Taobao and Tmall.
> 
> “I am optimistic that our users will enjoy this new payment channel and we expect a good take-up rate,” he said.
> 
> *To date, the Touch ‘n Go eWallet has over five million registered users and more than 80,000 merchant acceptance points.*-- BERNAMA


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...igital-provide-e-wallet-taobao-tmall-shoppers


----------



## nazrey

RapidKL minibus


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT3 - 36km (Bandar Utama-Shah Alam-Klang-Johan Setia)
Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM), Shah Alam stadium will have their own LRT station :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

Masjid Jamek Interchange Station
Line 3 + 4 + 5









https://www.theborneopost.com/2019/...ase-further-to-4-2-per-cent-kenanga-research/


----------



## nazrey

*2020 Budget: Government plans to spend RM450m on electric buses*
By New Straits Times - October 11, 2019 @ 8:42pm










A total of RM450 million is allocated to buy up to 500 electric buses. - NSTP/File pic


> KUALA LUMPUR: The government plans to invest RM450 million to acquire up to 500 electric buses of various sizes to boost public transport in selected cities nationwide.
> 
> Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng said the move was to demonstrate the government’s commitment in improving public transport and nurture cleaner and greener cities.
> 
> “The government is committed to enhance the mobility of Malaysians by reducing transport costs and improving infrastructure by prioritising public transport.
> 
> “In January, the government introduced My50 and My100 monthly travel passes providing unlimited travel on all rail and bus services under RapidKL.
> 
> “The scheme has since benefitted more than 120,000 public transport users.
> 
> “Subsequently, the government launched Pas Mutiara for RM50 in Pulau Pinang, providing unlimited travel in a month on Rapid buses and Rapid Ferry.
> 
> “The government will further support last-mile connectivity in rural and urban areas by subsidising bus operators with an allocation of RM146 million in 2020,” he said in his 2020 Budget speech.
> 
> Lim said the government would also upgrade the rail tracks between Halogilat Station and Tenom Station in Sabah at a cost of RM50 million to enhance travelling convenience for locals while providing a memorable experience for tourists.
> 
> He said the government also planned to upgrade the Sultan Azlan Shah Airport in Ipoh which would include a runway extension.
> 
> “Towards this, the government would also invite proposals on a public private partnership basis to realise this investment.”


https://www.nst.com.my/news/governm...budget-government-plans-spend-rm450m-electric


----------



## ddes

One of the biggest pity about Kuala Lumpur's transit network, is that for a purported capital city of the Malay/bhumiputera, there is a complete lack of honor and reverence to Malay culture in the cityscape and station names.


----------



## nazrey

*THE MOST CONNECTED LINE:* LINE 9: MRT SBK Line
Line 1 - KL Sentral, Sungai Buloh, Kajang
Line 2 - KL Sentral
Line 3 - Plaza Rakyat, Maluri
Line 4 - Plaza Rakyat
Line 5 - KL Sentral, Pasar Seni
Line 6 - KL Sentral
Line 7 - KL Sentral
Line 8 - KL Sentral, Bukit Bintang
Line 10 - KL Sentral
Line 11 - Bandar Utama (U/C)
Line 12 - Kwasa Damansara, Sungai Buloh, Tun Razak Exchange (U/C)

MRT trian in Kuala Lumpur by jj angie, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> KL/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR POPULATION: 7 million
> *Supertalls Connections
> Line 1 - KTM Komuter Seremban Line
> Line 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
> Line 3 - LRT1 Ampang Line
> Line 4 - LRT1 Sri Petaling Line
> Line 5 - LRT2 Kelana Jaya Line - Petronas Twin Towers*, Four Seasons Places* Menara Telekom*
> Line 6 - ERL KLIA Ekspres Line
> Line 7 - ERL KLIA Transit Line
> Line 8 - KL Monorail Line - Merdeka118*
> Line 9 - MRT1 SBK Line - The Exchange 106*, Merdeka118
> Line 10 - KTM Skypark Link
> Line 11 - LRT3 Klang Line (U/C) - 2024
> Line 12 - MRT2 SSP Line (U/C) - 2021 - The Exchange 106*, Petronas Twin Towers*, M101*, Oxley Towers,* 8 Conlay*
> KTM ETS - Electric Intercity Train (metre gauge)
> ECRL - Electric Intercity Train (standard gauge) - (U/C) - 2026


*Kuala Lumpur Connectivity 2019*
*1 - KL Sentral*
- Inside Terminal
Line 1 
Line 2
Line 5
Line 6
Line 7
Line 10
KTM ETS

- Outside Terminal
Line 8
Line 9

*2 - Bandar Tasik Selatan*
Line 1
Line 4
Line 7
KTM ETS

*3 - Titiwangsa*
Line 3
Line 4
Line 8
Line 12

*4 - Sungai Buloh*
Line 2
Line 9
Line 12
KTM ETS

*5 - Kajang*
Line 1
Line 9
KTM ETS

*6 - Kuala Lumpur*
Line 1
Line 2
KTM ETS

*7 - Masjid Jamek*
Line 3
Line 4 
Line 5

*8 - Hang Tuah*
Line 3
Line 4
Line 8

*9 - Subang Jaya*
Line 2
Line 5
Line 10

*10 - Chan Sow Lin*
Line 3
Line 4 
Line 12

*11 - Kepong Sentral*
Line 2
Line 12
KTM ETS

*12 - Putrajaya Sentral*
Line 7
Line 12
ECRL


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line - 52.2km









https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-tun-razak-intervention-shaft-1-11/








https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-tun-razak-intervention-shaft-1-11/








https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/kl-seremban-highway-8/








https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/persiaran-sierra-utama-16-sierra-12/








https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-sungai-besi-sungai-besi-13/








https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/taman-naga-emas-13/








https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/serdang-depot-15/


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian Common Ticketting - Touch 'n Go Card 2019
https://www.touchngo.com.my/
























https://peraktoday.com.my/2017/05/kiosk-tambah-nilai-touch-n-go-mudahkan-pengguna/



> Touch 'N Go card reload at Self Service Kiosk(SSK)
> https://www.touchngo.com.my/CMS/Personal/TNG-Reload/No-Reload-Fee/
> https://www.facebook.com/myrapid/photos/a.709401142417119/1691228150901075/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

You can finally reload your Touch n’ Go card using your phone
https://klgadgetguy.com/2018/03/22/you-can-finally-reload-your-touch-n-go-card-using-your-phone/


----------



## nazrey

http://techsemut.com/sekali-lagi-lorong-tambah-nilai-ditutup-di-lebuhraya-plus-sempena-cuti-panjang/



























https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...024px-SBK_Line_Bandar_Utama_Entrance_B_26.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Use PayDirect for Your Everyday Drive
> https://www.touchngo.com.my/WebLITE.../Promotions/PayDirect/PayDirect_Flyers_A4.pdf


Pay Direct at Tollway 









https://bm.soyacincau.com/2019/04/22/paydirect-touch-n-go-ewallet-16-lebuhraya-lembah-klang/


----------



## nazrey

From FB Touch'n Go Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT3 Bandar Utama-Klang-Johan Setia (37 km)































Source: APAD Fb


----------



## nazrey

Hino Poncho




























source : MOT official facebook page


----------



## nazrey

Line 8

Smile (no frame) by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line - 52.2km
PERSIARAN APEC (CYBERJAYA NORTH)











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...P-Line-September-Cyberjaya-North-1-Large.jpeg


----------



## nazrey

https://flickr.com/photos/sbs9827z/49012610858/


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line - 52.2 km
Aerial view of station roofing works in progress at the Sri Damansara West MRT Station site.











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-kuala-selangor-sri-damansara-west-10/

View of installation of steel structure frames and micropiles for stations’ entrance in progress at Kepong Sentral MRT Station site.












Aerial view of Damansara Damai MRT Station external works preparation in progress.












Aerial view of the completed long span crossing viaduct at the alignment near ramp to Sungai Buloh Toll.












Aerial view of the completed installation of roof and façade for station box, Entrance 2 and link bridge of Kepong Baru MRT Station. Also can be seen is the construction in progress of Entrance 1.












Night view of Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station site showing reinforced concrete wall construction.












Night view of the Intervention Shaft 2 site.











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/kampung-pandan-roundabout-intervention-shaft-2-15/


----------



## nazrey

*Touch ’n Go customer service hub at Nu Sentral, KL Sentral*
The new hub, which operates from 10am to 10pm daily has customer service ambassadors who will help customers on a one-to-one basis and is equipped with a self-service kiosk for credit reload.
https://www.carsifu.my/news/touch-n-go-to-release-mobile-app











https://westborneoroad.blogspot.com/2017/01/mendapatkan-kartu-touch-n-go-di-kl.html








https://twitter.com/zafrul






































DSC_0044 copy by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line
Aerial view of station architectural and structural works at the Sri Damansara East MRT Station site.









https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/persiaran-dagang-sri-damansara-east-10/


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Komuter to use new schedule starting Nov 16*
Thursday, 07 Nov 2019 06:05 PM MYT









From KTMB twitter


> KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 7 — The KTM Komuter service will operate using a new time schedule effective November 16 following the Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT) Phase 1 and Phase 2 upgrading project.
> 
> Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB), in a statement today, said the new schedule would involve 20 commuter train services for the Batu Caves-Pulau Sebang route and 14 Tanjung Malim-Port Klang-Tanjung Malim commuter train services.
> 
> “Both Phase 1 and Phase 2 are to upgrade the 25 years old railway tracks and carry out maintenance works and improve the electrical and communications system at the stations involved.
> 
> “The rehabilitation works of the railway tracks linking the Klang Valley sector are also being done to reduce delays and avoid cancellation of services,” it said.
> 
> *The KVDT1 project involving the Rawang-Salak Selatan and Simpang Batu-Sentul sectors is expected to be completed in July next year.
> 
> The KVDT2 project which involves the rehabilitation of railway tracks stretching from Salak Selatan to Seremban, and from Kuala Lumpur Sentral to Port Klang is scheduled for completion in September 2026.*
> 
> Meanwhile, KTMB said following the new schedule, the commuter trains services for the Batu Caves-Pulau Sebang route would start and end at the Kajang Station.
> 
> For the Tanjung Malim-Port Klang-Tanjung Malim route which will start and end at the Sungai Buloh Station, the commuter service will operate using a single track between Rawang and Kepong. — Bernama


https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...r-to-use-new-schedule-starting-nov-16/1807859


> KVDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=7&v=tGNZ1DC-t4Y


----------



## nazrey

*GoKL Free Bus*
http://spadnews.blogspot.com/


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT SSP Line











Final TBM breakthrough for year 2019 at MRT Ampang Park station.


----------



## nazrey

From the 1st Floor south side (near Isetan) from 6am to 1am daily, the bridge will provide easy access between the Abdullah Hukum LRT/KTM Komuter interchange station, KL Eco City, and The Gardens Shopping Mall.
https://www.worldofbuzz.com/long-awaited-link-bridge-from-gardens-mall-to-abdullah-hukum-lrt-is-finally-open/











source: https://www.facebook.com/thegardensmallmalaysia/photos/a.675906172589574/1321769181336600/?type=3&eid=ARAI52UvykEJc_V8GlLPLi3iz1RsOv1Db5yWS2gp2I0nT2Alwwh0EvNOiBG1K-wT5EeWBrSjYtzvdYi4&__tn__=EHH-R










 










Source: SP Setia FB


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

RM now is low currency 


Paolonutini98 said:


> Those who want to visit KL can avail themselves with these revised fares for unlimited rides on lrt, monorail, brt, and mrt


This fares is for rapidKL network 


nazrey said:


> *Guideline for Bringing Bikes On-board Trains*
> https://www.myrapid.com.my/traveling-with-us/bike-n-ride
> 
> K0070130 by vmwt, on Flickr
> Kuala lumpur by Dado Baca, on Flickr
> KL Monorail 2309, by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...RT_Sunway_ebus.JPG/1024px-BRT_Sunway_ebus.JPG


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Airport Rail Link*
Owner:	Express Rail Link (ERL) by YTL
Opened:	14 April 2002; 17 years ago
Line length:	57 km
Stations:	6











https://www.tiqets.com/en/kuala-lumpur-c74416/klia-ekspres-airport-transfer-p977112








https://economytraveller.com/klia-ekspres-launches-new-trains-adds-seats/










https://deskgram.co/p/1734133632899221310_3257312565










https://deskgram.co/p/1734133632899221310_3257312565










https://deskgram.co/p/2074003447195516107_1915452277

Express service interior











https://economytraveller.com/klia-ekspres-launches-new-trains-adds-seats/








https://www.facebook.com/APAD.gov.my/photos/pcb.2001250276555027/2001203719893016/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/APAD.gov.my/photos/pcb.2001250276555027/2001203719893016/?type=3&theater

Transit service interior






















https://economytraveller.com/klia-ekspres-revises-kids-fares-free-below-six/


> New kids fares


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: KLANG VALLEY INTEGRATED TRANSIT SYSTEMS 2019*

*URBAN RAIL*
*TOTAL LENGHT:* 342 KM
*TOTAL STATIONS:* 70 STATIONS (+1 STATION)

LINE 1 | KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE | 1995 | EMU | 135 KM | 26 STATIONS (+1 STATION) _(NEW TRACK REHABILITATION PHASE 1 - JULY 2020; PHASE 2 - SEPTEMBER 2026)_
LINE 2 | KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE | 1995 | EMU | 126 KM | 35 STATIONS _(NEW TRACK REHABILITATION PHASE 1 - JULY 2020; PHASE 2 - SEPTEMBER 2026)_
LINE 6, 7 | EXPRESS RAIL LINK | 2002 | EMU | 57 KM | 6 STATIONS
LINE 10 | KTM SKYPARK LINK | 2018 | EMU | 24 KM | 3 STATIONS

*METRO RAIL*
*TOTAL LENGHT:* 151.1 KM (+89.2 KM)
*TOTAL STATIONS:* 114 STATIONS (+60 STATIONS)

LINE 3, 4 | RapidKL LRT1 AMPANG/ SRI PETALING LINE | 1997 | LRT | 45.1 KM | 43 STATIONS 
LINE 5 | RapidKL LRT2 KELANA JAYA LINE | 1998 | LRT | 46.4 KM | 37 STATIONS
LINE 8 | RapidKL MONORAIL LINE | 2003 | MONORAIL | 8.6 KM | 11 STATIONS 
LINE 9 | RapidKL MRT1 SBK LINE | 2016 | MRT | 51 KM | 34 STATIONS 
LINE 11 | RapidKL LRT3 KLANG LINE | 2024 | LRT | 37 KM | 26 STATIONS | U/C
LINE 12 | RapidKL MRT2 SSP LINE | 2021 | MRT | 52.2 KM | 34 STATIONS | U/C
LINE 13 | RapidKL MRT3 CIRCLE LINE | MRT | Decission to be made mid-2020
LINE 14 | PUTRAJAYA MONORAIL LINE | MONORAIL | Tender to be made 2020

*TOTAL KLANG VALLEY INTEGRATED TRANSIT SYSTEMS LENGHT 2019:* 493.1 KM (+89.2 KM)
*TOTAL STATIONS 2019:* 194 STATIONS (+61 STATIONS)



> CLICK LARGER


----------



## nazrey

*Integrated Transport Terminal - Gombak*
OPEN 2020

rapidKL LRT KJ Line
rapidKL Bus
East Coast Peninsular Bus Hub
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SlQpkRe4EM&feature=emb_logo




























No more big busses approaching to city centre 
#rapidKL LRT KJ Line @KLCC











Credit @kualalumpurcity • https://www.instagram.com/p/B5ykBsIpEWd/


> https://live.staticflickr.com/4479/36866109404_e5d12fda80_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Multimodal Railway Hub: Titiwangsa Station*
> As of October 2019
> 
> rapidKL LRT Ampang Line
> rapidKL LRT Sri Petaling Line
> rapidKL Monorail Line
> rapidKL MRT SSP Line (underconstruction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-tun-razak-titiwangsa-13/


THE MOST METRO RAIL SYSTEM CONNECTION (2022)
Line 3, 4, 8, 12











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...SSP-Line-May-Jalan-Tun-Razak-Titiwangsa-1.jpg








https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...SP-Line-July-Jalan-Tun-Razak-Titiwangsa-2.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Park interchange station (line 5+12)

200109 Ilham 4 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
200109 Ilham 1 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr



200109 Ilham 33 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Line 14 - Putrajaya Monorail
*FT minister: Putrajaya monorail system expected to complete before 2025*
Thursday, 09 Jan 2020 08:39 PM MYT











> PUTRAJAYA, Jan 9 ― The monorail transport system in Putrajaya is expected to complete before 2025, with the line extended to Cyberajaya, Bangi and Kajang, said Federal Territories Minister Khalid Abd Samad.
> 
> He said the project was one of the main focus of the government in upgrading the transportation system in Putrajaya and in attracting more visitors to the administrative centre.
> 
> “After 25 years, one of the unfinished development projects in Putrajaya is the monorail project so we are focusing on reviving the project as the infrastructure including the bridge and tunnel have been left hanging,” he said.
> 
> Speaking at a press conference here today, he said following discussions with the Ministry of Transport it was decided that a new line would be included.
> 
> “In the Putrajaya area, we will stick to the original plan but the line will be connected to Kajang, Bangi, Cyberjaya and will be integrated with the East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) project, Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) system and Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR),” he said.
> 
> Khalid said the monorail construction project including the request for proposal (RFP) process would be initiated by the Ministry of Transport as the project would extend to Cyberjaya, Kajang and Bangi areas, which are under the jurisdiction of the Selangor state government.
> 
> On the redevelopment plan for Kampung Baru, Kuala Lumpur, Khalid said there was no reason for the government to use the Land Acquisition Act 1960 to acquire the land as the government’s offer price was already good.
> 
> “We are now explaining our offer to everyone and as the offer is attractive, good and fair there is no reason for them to decline,” he said.
> 
> According to him, almost 50 per cent of the landowners have responded to the offer and of the total 97 per cent have agreed to the offer.
> 
> The government has made a new offer of RM1,000 per square feet to Kampung Baru landowners as compared to RM850 previously, to facilitate redevelopment of the area.
> 
> For the new price, RM850 is in cash and RM150 is in the form of shares. ― Bernama


https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...stem-expected-to-complete-before-2025/1826383



> 15km Putrajaya Monoraill
> https://www.facebook.com/626743718/posts/10156482206628719?s=703839125&sfns=mo
> 
> The line begins at Station 7, i.e. future integrated hub between Line 1 (Putrajaya Sentral-Parcel C) and Line 2 (Precint18-PICC).
> The crossing will then go to Dataran Putra underneath existing road bridge, crossing towards PICC through another tunnel under the man-made lake.
> In general, all stations and infra structures are well maintained. The under-ground passes are clean and 98% dry.
> 
> Six key stations are to be linked into important complexes such as:
> Station 7 into Galleria,
> Station 9 towards MOF,
> Station 11 besides the Souq Bazaar under Putra Mosque and,
> Station 12 going up to Prime Minister Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/news/community/2008/04/16/putrajaya-project-now-an-eyesore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://chensonism.blogspot.com/2009/09/future-rail-system-in-malaysia.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstPutra01a.html


----------



## nazrey

> Source: http://mori-m-foundation.or.jp/pdf/GPCI2019_summary.pdf


----------



## nazrey

Sungai Besi Interchange Station
- LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4)
- MRT SSP Line (line 12)











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...er-Jalan-Sungai-Besi-Sungai-Besi-3-scaled.jpg

Putrajaya Interchange Station
- KLIA Transit Line (line 7)
- MRT SSP Line (line 12)











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/putrajaya-sentral-19/

Aerial view of the Cyberjaya Utara MRT Station site showing the station box platform and post-tensioned beam formwork installation in progress.











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/persiaran-apec-cyberjaya-utara/


----------



## nazrey

Kampung Batu interchange station
- KTM Komuter Seremban line (line 1)
- MRT SSP Line (line 12)











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-kampung-batu-kampung-batu-16/

Kepong Sentral interchange station
- KTM Komuter Port Klang line (line 2)
- MRT SSP Line (line 12)











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-kepong-kepong-sentral-15/

Taman Naga Emas











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...rp-SSP-Line-June-Taman-Naga-Emas-1-Large.jpeg


----------



## nazrey

> KL Tram project is set for public viewing in May 2020. A local consultant has been appointed to conduct the study. This is to accommodate KL Master Plan 2040
> https://themalaysianreserve.com/2019/07/12/govt-to-revisit-kl-tram-project/


*Govt to revisit KL tram project*
The govt is expected to be presented with fresh proposals by several interested parties
by AFIQ AZIZ & SHAZNI ONG / pic by TMR FILE



> THE government is expected to revisit the tram services project in Kuala Lumpur (KL), a concept that was originally mooted by a foreign consultant five years ago.
> 
> Federal Territories Minister Khalid Abdul Samad (picture) said the government is expected to be presented with fresh proposals that are currently being prepared by several interested parties.
> 
> Khalid said while the original proposal to introduce the service in the heart of the city was shelved by the previous administration, the interest for the government to re-explore its possibility is very much in line with all the efforts that are initiated to ease the increasing road congestion rate in the city.
> 
> “On July 15, we are going to be presented with a proposal by a company that is interested to build the trams in KL.
> 
> “They said a study had been conducted, but the proposal was shelved for some reasons. So, we want to hear their suggestion again,” he told The Malaysian Reserve (TMR) in an interview yesterday.
> 
> In 2016, it was reported that the number of vehicles entering KL was estimated at 3.5 million, with 70% or 2.4 million being single-occupant vehicles.
> 
> Khalid said should the tram project materialise, it could complement the existing and upcoming transportation projects in the city, which would exponentially alleviate congestion issues in the city.
> 
> Currently, the entire city and the central business district are already connected by about 170 rail stations.
> 
> “On top of that, we also have to listen to this tram service proposal, and what could they offer in reducing congestion in KL.
> 
> “I am not too sure about the number of parties that are interested in this project, but as for the recent one, the company was already involved in the original study. “There is a foreign firm which has a representative in the country,” Khalid added, without revealing further details.
> 
> A source familiar with the original study told TMR that a French consultancy firm had approached the KL City Hall (DBKL) in 2014 with a proposal to establish the tram system. He said the project was supposed to be a full-loop service that would connect major tourist spots in the city.
> 
> It was also envisioned to offer pleasant experience for the commuters, while reducing the number of cars on the road.
> 
> “However, I am not sure why it was shelved afterwards as it was then supposed to be followed through by the Land Public Transport Agency.
> 
> “No further detail was discussed at that time, including the cost involved, as well as the number of stations,” the source said.
> 
> The source added that the tram services could also save about 60% in cost compared to the typical elevated and underground train system.
> 
> “It was supposed to use existing road without the tracks encroaching much on the existing routes,” he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Khalid added that DBKL is also expected to appoint a consultant that could assist his ministry in finding solutions for the city’s traffic woes.
> 
> He said the request for proposal would be open in August. At present, around 1.76 million people live in Malaysia’s capital city with an area of about 24,000ha.
> 
> “The tram system surely will utilise land space, so we might lose part of the lanes. However, if the proposal could prove that the system can reduce the number of cars, then it would work for us,” Khalid added.


https://themalaysianreserve.com/2019/07/12/govt-to-revisit-kl-tram-project/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Kampung Batu interchange station
> - KTM Komuter Seremban line (line 1)
> - MRT SSP Line (line 12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-kampung-batu-kampung-batu-16/
> 
> Kepong Sentral interchange station
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang line (line 2)
> - MRT SSP Line (line 12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-kepong-kepong-sentral-15/












https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...-Jalan-Kampung-Batu-Kampung-Batu-1-Large.jpeg










https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...Jalan-Kepong-Sri-Damansara-Timur-1-Large.jpeg


----------



## nazrey

QR code from Touch'n Go


----------



## nazrey

> *COMPLETED 2018-2019*
> 1 Subang Jaya (line 2, 5, 10)
> 2 Abdullah Hukum (line 2, 5)


*NEW INTERCHANGE STATIONS*
_under-construction_

1 Kepong Sentral (line 2, 12)
2 Kampung Batu (line 1, 12)
3 Ampang Park (line 5, 12)
4 Tun Razak Exchange (line 9, 12)
5 Sungai Besi (line 4, 12)
6 Bandar Utama (line 9, 11)
7 Glenmarie (line 5, 11)
8 Klang (line 2, 11)
9 Putrajaya Sentral (line 7, 12)
10 Kwasa Damansara (line 9, 12)



> New additional line at existed interchange stations
> _under-construction_
> 
> 1 Sungai Buloh (line 2, 9, 12 KTM ETS)
> 2 Titiwangsa (3, 4, 8, 12)
> 3 Chan Sow Lin (line 3, 4, 12)


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: MRT2 is 70% complete (line 12)
https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/mrt2-70-complete-says-guan-eng


----------



## nazrey

*Sungai Buloh interchange station*
Line 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line
Line 9 - MRT SBK Line
Line 12 - MRT SSP Line (u/c)
KTM ETS











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/plus-highway-sg-buloh-toll-12/


----------



## nazrey

MRT SSP Line (line 12)
Aerial view of the Damansara Damai MRT Station site showing the installation of steel structure at Entrance A and B and installation of ceiling mesh and maintenance access platform in progress.











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...n-Kuala-Selangor-Damansara-Damai-1-scaled.jpg

Installation of tiling in progress at the Sri Damansara Sentral MRT Station











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/persiaran-dagang-sri-damansara-sentral/

Aerial view of the Sri Damansara Barat MRT Station site showing the boombox installation and Entrance A roofing in progress.











https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-kuala-selangor-sri-damansara-barat/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

GoKL bus launch application









From APAD fb


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT3 Depot
Bandar Utama-Shah Alam Stadium-Klang (37km) - 2023


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - Bandar Utama-Shah Alam Stadium-Klang (37km) - 2023
*LRT3 project links Bandar Utama to Johan Setia revised to RM536.80 million*
By NST Business March 6, 2020 @ 9:28pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: TRC Synergy Bhd’s (TRC Synergy) subsidiary Trans Resources Corporation Sdn Bhd has signed a supplemental agreement (SA) with MRCB George Kent Sdn Bhd (MGK).
> 
> In an exchange filing today, TRC Synergy said the SA was related to the remodelling of the Light Rail Transit Line 3 (LRT3) links Bandar Utama to Johan Setia by Prasarana Malaysia Bhd.
> 
> “Under the remodelled LRT3 project, the design and scope has changed. With this, a new revised contract price of RM536.80 million has been agreed between TRC and MGK.”
> 
> Under the SA, it said *MGK is now the main contractor* appointed by Prasarana for the project.
> 
> TRC said *the revised completion date for the project will be November 2023*


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...dar-utama-johan-setia-revised-rm53680-million



>


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## kaifa

Menteri Pengangkutan
YB Datuk Seri Ir. Dr. Wee Ka Siong
Timbalan Menteri: YB Haji Hasbi Bin Haji Habibollah

Kerajaan PN


----------



## angys

kaifa said:


> Menteri Pengangkutan
> YB Datuk Seri Ir. Dr. Wee Ka Siong
> Timbalan Menteri: YB Haji Hasbi Bin Haji Habibollah
> 
> Kerajaan PN


Kamaruddin Jaafar now longer the DMOF.. Hope that those ministers can focus on PT not new flying cars...


----------



## kaifa

Coronavirus can spread on public transit. Here’s what commuters need to know.




> To make the risk of spread on public transit even smaller than it already is, Bogoch recommends that users practice “impeccable hand hygiene.”
> 
> This means “if you’re going to be touching high contact surfaces … make sure to use an alcohol hand sanitizer or wash your hands afterwards, and be mindful not to touch your face right now,” Bogoch said.
> 
> “It’s really as simple as that.”
> 
> It can also help to slow the spread of coronavirus and other germs to practice what Bogoch calls “cough hygiene.”


https://globalnews.ca/news/6649109/coronavirus-public-transit/


----------



## nazrey

FYI COVID-19 can be remain at the handrail from infected people for 48 hours so must be only over 70% concentration of alcohol hand sanitizer can kill it..









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/MRT_SBK_interior_rolling_stock.png


----------



## kaifa

https://youtu.be/H6vuTtAW1Ck


----------



## nazrey

MRT2 SSP Line (line 12) & KTM Komuter Rehabilitation (line 2) @ Sungai Buloh











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-January-PLUS-Highway-Sg-Buloh-Toll-1-Large.jpg


----------



## al-numbers

^^ We really need to speed up our rail rehabilitation.


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT3 (2024)


faiz2014 said:


> Launching of the first 2 U-Girders of LRT3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: Norimran Nordin, Railway System & Infrastructure Integration / Evolusi Bina fb












http://nry.com.my/portfolio/lrt-3/


----------



## nazrey

Sri Damansara Barat MRT Station (Line 12)











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...uala-Selangor-Sri-Damansara-Barat-1-Large.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Malaysin Common Ticketting System - TnG
https://says.com/my/news/touch-n-go-top-booths-to-be-closed-this-raya
https://www.touchngo.com.my/personal.aspx

































https://lifeasacynic.blogspot.com/2018/06/touch-n-go-replacement-at-bangsar-south.html?m=1


----------



## nazrey

INTEGRATED CONTROL CENTRE (ICC) | Light Rail Transit (LRT)









http://nry.com.my/portfolio/intergrated-control-centre-icc/


----------



## nazrey

MRT SSP Line (line 12)
PHASE 1 - 2021









https://m.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia/posts/2615658631798855


> https://www.mymrt.com.my//wp-content/uploads/2017/11/SSP_DYK1_Mobile.png


----------



## nazrey

When the first and latest transit line meet together!
Kampung Batu Interchange Station
Line 1 + Line 12











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-February-Jalan-Kampung-Batu-Kampung-Batu-1-Large.jpg












https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-February-Jalan-Kampung-Batu-Kampung-Batu-2-Large.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Cyberjaya Utara Station (line 12) - 2022











https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-February-Cyberjaya-Utara-1-scaled.jpg


----------



## metr0p0litain

Any news about LRT3 trains? When will the first train arrive in KL?


----------



## nazrey

metr0p0litain said:


> Any news about LRT3 trains? When will the first train arrive in KL?


According to the timeline of the project, the first trial operation will be start in 2023-2024 so the train must be arrive around 2021-2022 and according to pandemic, it must be delay since the car will be made by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd, Siemens Ltd China.








CRRC-led consortium wins RM1.56b package in LRT3 project


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 2): Prasarana Malaysia Bhd has awarded a work package worth RM1.56 billion under Klang Valley’s third light rail transit (LRT3) project to a consortium comprising CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd, Siemens Ltd China and Tegap Dinamik Sdn Bhd.The consortium was the only one that...




www.theedgemarkets.com


















Project Timeline | LRT3


LRT3 | Official Website




www.lrt3.com.my
















https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d9/LRT3_working_site_at_Merchant_Square.png



LRT3 depot at Johan Setia as of March 2020


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line 
Kepong Baru MRT Station













https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/MRT-Corp-SSP-Line-February-Jalan-Kepong-Kepong-Baru-1-Large.jpg


----------



## nazrey

MRT Kajang Line (line 9) - 51 km
Taman Suntex MRT station (line 9)











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/96/Taman_Suntex_MRT_station_platform_2.jpg/1024px-Taman_Suntex_MRT_station_platform_2.jpg












https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e6/SBK_Line_Taman_Suntex_Overall_View_1.jpg/1024px-SBK_Line_Taman_Suntex_Overall_View_1.jpg


----------



## nazrey

LRT Sri Petaling Line (line 4)
Taman Perindustrian Puchong Station









_


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/28/Taman_Perindustrian_Puchong_LRT_Station.jpg/1024px-Taman_Perindustrian_Puchong_LRT_Station.jpg


_
Puchong Prima











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0b/Platform_1_at_Puchong_Prima_LRT.jpg/1024px-Platform_1_at_Puchong_Prima_LRT.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Landmarks / Hot Spot Destinations
1. Petronas Twin Towers/KLCC Park/Suria KLCC Mall*

KLCC underground LRT station (line 5)
Persiaran KLCC MRT station (line 12) - U/C (2022)
*2. Bukit Bintang/Jalan Alor*


Bukit Bintang underground MRT station (line 9)
Bukit Bintang monorail statiom (line 8)
*3. Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex*
- Bukit Jalil LRT elevated station (line 4)

*4. MidValley Megamall/The Gardens Mall/KL Eco City*

MidValley KTM Komuter station (line 1)
Abdullah Hukum KTM Komuter station (line 2)
Abdullah Hukum LRT elevated station (line 5)
*5. KL Sentral Multimodal Railway Hub/Nu Sentral Mall/Muzium Negara*

Line 1
Line 2
Line 5
Line 6
Line 7
Line 8
Line 9
Line 10


----------



## nazrey

*Landmarks / Hot Spot Destinations
6. IKEA Damansara/Ikano/Kidzania/The Curve Mall*

Mutiara Damansara MRT elevated station (line 9)
*7. IKEA Cheras/MyTown Mall*

Cochrane MRT underground station (line 9)
*8. Batu Caves*

Batu Caves KTM Komuter station (line 1)

*9. KLIA/KLIA2/Mitsui Outlet Park*

KLIA ERL station (line 6, line 7)
KLIA2 ERL station (line 6, line 7)
*10. Putrajaya (Federal Administrative Capital)/Cyberjaya (Malaysian Silicon of Valley)*

Putrajaya/Cyberjaya ERL Transit station (line 7)
Putrajaya MRT station (line 12) - U/C (2022)
Putrajaya ECRL station - U/C (2026)


----------



## nazrey

*Landmarks / Hot Spot Destinations
11. Berjaya Times Square (Asian longest indoor roller coaster - 800m)*
- Imbi monorail station (line 8)

*12. Kuala Lumpur Heritage Railway Station (since 1910)/Masjid Negara (since 1965)*
- Kuala Lumpur integrated station (line 1, 2, KTM ETS)

*13. Merdeka Square/Sultan Abdul Samad Building (since 1897)*
- Masjid Jamek station (line 3, 4, 5)

*14. China Town (Petaling Street)/Central Market (since 1937)*
- Pasar Seni station (line 5, 9)

*15. KL Tower (observation tower)*
- Bukit Nanas station (line 8)


----------



## nazrey

*NEW UPCOMING Landmarks / Hot Spot Destinations
16. Tun Razak Exchange (TRX): The Exchange 106 Tower (2020), The Exchange TRX Mall (2022)*
- Tun Razak Exchange MRT underground station (line 9, 12)

Tun Razak Exchange by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

*17. Merdeka 118 Tower/Merdeka Mall (2021)/Merdeka Heritage Stadium (since 1957)/Heritage Indoor Stadium Negara (since 1962)*

Merdeka MRT underground station (line 9)
Maharajalela monorail station (line 8)
*18. Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC): Mitsui Lalaport Mall/Sony Zepp Concert Hall (2021)*
- Hang Tuah station (line 3, 4, 8)

*19. Pavilion Damansara Heights (2022)*
- Pusat Bandar Damansara MRT station (line 9)

*20. 8 Conlay: Retail Mall/Kempinski Hotel (2021)*
- Conlay MRT underground station (line 12)


----------



## nazrey

*NEW UPCOMING Landmarks / Hot Spot Destinations
21. Shah Alam Stadium
- *Stadium station (line 11) - U/C (2024)

*22. i-City Shah Alam*
- i-City station (line 11) - U/C (2024)

*23. Lot M KLCC (2022)*
- Persiaran KLCC underground station (line 12) - U/C (2022)










*24. Oxley Towers (2022)*
- Persiaran KLCC underground station (line 12) - U/C (2022)


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 - 2021
Line 12

credit to *zai___plantinginthesky from instagram*


----------



## nazrey

*Public transport services back to normal on May 4*
Bernama
May 01, 2020 21:37 pm +08


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/public-transport-services-back-normal-may-4ahvvpqw


----------



## nazrey

Credit @ *zai___plantinginthesky*


----------



## nazrey

Credit @jeremeeleong


----------



## nazrey

Driverless line - line 5









Credit @venniisajane








Credit @jianweiphotography


----------



## nazrey

Driverless line - Line 9











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/13/Bandar_Utama_Platform_View_1.jpg/1024px-Bandar_Utama_Platform_View_1.jpg












https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/MRT_SBK_trainset_Phileo_Damansara.png


----------



## nazrey

Driverless line - Line 12 (2021)









Credit @azrifauzi








@azrifauzi Instagram post (carousel) KVMRT Line 2 Train, Warna dipilih nampak lebih ceria dari Line 1, sekarang kita tunggu stesen2 Line 2 pulak,Itu Line ada Lain punya Lane? Lane Line Lain. #kvmrt #sspline #kvmrt2 #train - Gramho.com


Instagram post added by azrifauzi KVMRT Line 2 Train, Warna dipilih nampak lebih ceria dari Line 1, sekarang kita tunggu stesen2 Line 2 pulak,Itu Line ada Lain punya Lane? Lane Line Lain. #kvmrt #sspline #kvmrt2 #train - Gramho.com




gramho.com












Credit @ansoni_park 








@inspirewarmth_anthony Instagram post (carousel) #말레이시아 #출장 #말레이시아2호선 사업 출장중에 갑자기 #형님들과의 추억이 생각나서...형님들과의 사진.. #아이러브쏘마치 마지막으로 아주 고마우신 지적인 크리 여사님이 선물해주신 책한권... 감상문 제출하라시는 크리~^^ #고맙구감사한 #hyundai #hyundairotem #Malaysia #kvmrt #mrt2 #rail #railvehicle #metro #kl #kualalumpur - Gramho.com


Instagram post added by inspirewarmth_anthony #말레이시아 #출장 #말레이시아2호선 사업 출장중에 갑자기 #형님들과의 추억이 생각나서...형님들과의 사진.. #아이러브쏘마치 마지막으로 아주 고마우신 지적인 크리 여사님이 선물해주신 책한권... 감상문 제출하라시는 크리~^^ #고맙구감사한 #hyundai #hyundairotem #Malaysia #kvmrt #mrt2 #rail #railvehicle #metro #kl #kualalumpur - Gramho.com




gramho.com


----------



## nazrey

Driverless line - Line 11 (2024)

















CRRC-led consortium wins RM1.56b LRT3 work package


KUALA LUMPUR: Prasarana Malaysia Bhd has awarded a work package worth RM1.56 billion under the Klang Valley’s third light rail transit (LRT3) project to a consortium comprising China’s CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd, Siemens Ltd China, and Tegap Dinamik Sdn Bhd.The consortium was the only one...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Line 4 - LRT Sri Petaling line









Credit @ainulnadhirahsnz


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 Phase 1 - 2021

















Cover Story: Special MRT2 Coverage Part 1: New MRT line to attract younger population


Running the length of 52.2km, the Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya mass rapid transit line (SSPL) is the second in the Klang Valley MRT project. It will start from Sungai Buloh, run through the heart of the Kuala Lumpur city centre and go all the way to Putrajaya, and have 35 stations, of which 24...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 Phase 2 - 2022

















South Portal


View of the South Portal site showing the cut and cover reinforced works structure works in progress at night




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL WC3227F by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

RM30 (6.99USD) for 30 days
Prasarana Operator: Line 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, BRT
Line 3 - Towards Merdeka Square, Sunway Velocity
Line 4 - Towards Merdeka Square, Bukit Jalil stadium
Line 5 - Towards Petronas Towers, KL Sentral, KL Eco City
Line 8 - Towards Bukit Bintang, Berjaya Time Square, Merdeka 118 Tower, BBCC, KL Sentral
Line 9 - Towards Merdeka 118 Tower, TRX, IKEA Cheras, IKEA Damansara, KL Sentral
BRT - Towards Sunway Lagoon, Sunway Pyramid, Sunway Geo










*62,000 My30 unlimited travel passes sold in two weeks⁠ — finance minister*
Bernama
June 28, 2020 16:30 pm +08









62,000 My30 unlimited travel passes sold in two weeks⁠ — finance minister


KUALA LUMPUR (June 28): Some 62,000 My30 unlimited travel passes have been sold to public transport users since it was launched on June 15, said Finance Minister Tengku Datuk Seri Zafrul Tengku Abdul Aziz.He said, in the past two weeks, the ridership of public transportation had gradually...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

LRT Kelana Jaya Line (line 5)


nazrey said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=th&pb=!1s0x31cc49c06eeef2df%3A0x4d8bde7200de45b6!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipO1YvTrVAGrE1mbcRu5AJUJkbkhZPtti0DRy68Z%3Dw240-h160-k-no!5zQ1ZTS0wgLSDguITguYnguJnguKvguLLguJTguYnguKfguKIgR29vZ2xl!15sCAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipO8ka19PbcxJe86R5MRz4a1X-X0QKgoHHMRozMg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj0neDQlK_pAhW16XMBHYhuAKMQoiowFXoECA4QCA


*Prasarana to add 27 train sets worth RM1.7b*
Bernama
June 25, 2020 16:14 pm +08
Kelana Jaya LRT line was currently operating with a capacity of 84 trains, including 35 two-coach trains, to cater for more than 300,000 commuters every day.

Tajuddin added that the four-coach trains can take more than 900 passengers while the two-coach ones can handle more than 200.









Prasarana to add 27 train sets worth RM1.7b


PETALING JAYA (June 25): Prasarana Malaysia Bhd (Prasarana) will be adding 27 four-coach train sets worth RM1.7 billion to its Kelana Jaya Light Rail Transit (LRT) line to cater to the increasing number of commuters in the future.Its group chairman, Datuk Seri Tajuddin Abdul Rahman, said two...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

マレーシアのKLIAエクスプレス、Visa payWaveで支払うと運賃が15%オフに | アジアトラベルノート


クアラルンプール国際空港と市内中心部を結ぶ電車のKLIAエクスプレスは、現在、電子マネーのVisa payWave（ビザペイウエーブ）決済で運賃が15%オフになるプロモーションを行なっています。 対象期間は2018年3月31日まで。 KLIAエクスプレスの運賃は2016年1月から大幅に値上げされ、空港～KLセ




www.asiatravelnote.com





Kuala Lumpur airport rail link (line 6, 7)
*ERL extends 15% TNG e-wallet discount to Dec 31*
Bernama
June 30, 2020 19:43 pm +08









ERL extends 15% Touch 'n Go eWallet discount to Dec 31


KUALA LUMPUR (June 30): Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL) has extended its 15% discount promotion for Touch 'n Go eWallet ticket purchases to Dec 31.ERL chief executive officer (CEO) Noormah Mohd Noor said like other businesses in the travel and hospitality sector, train ridership was greatly...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

MyCity 1-day, 3-day Passes for Prasarana’s Rail, BRT travels - Media Releases


Prasarana has introduced special MyCity 1-day and 3-day passes beginning today, 22 April 2019




www.myrapid.com.my





Prasarana Operator: Line 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, BRT
*Additional discounts for MyCity pass from tomorrow — Prasarana*
Bernama
July 01, 2020 00:47 am +08









Additional discounts for MyCity pass from tomorrow — Prasarana


KUALA LUMPUR (June 30): Users of all RapidKL rail and BRT services will enjoy additional discounts of the MyCity pass which are now available for RM5 per day and RM15 for three days, starting tomorrow until Dec 31.Prasarana Malaysia Bhd group chief operating officer (operations) Muhammad Nizam...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Glenmarie interchange station
Line 5 - Towards Petronas Towers, KL Sentral, KL Eco City, Dataran Merdeka
Line 11 (u/c) - Towards Shah Alam Stadium, i-City, Klang, One Utama Mall (largest mall in Malaysia)


----------



## nazrey

Chan Sow Lin Integrated/Interchange Station
Line 3 - Towards Dataran Merdeka
Line 4 - Towards Dataran Merdeka, Bukit Jalil Stadium
Line 12 - Towards Petronas Towers, The Exchange 106, Putrajaya/Cyberjaya

















Jalan Chan Sow Lin (Chan Sow Lin)


Overall view of the Chan Sow Lin MRT Station site.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Travel Info

MRT MALAYSIA


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - Third driverless line of KL
*Final tunnel boring machine breakthrough for MRT Putrajaya line*
Bernama
July 18, 2020 01:47 am +08









Final tunnel boring machine breakthrough for MRT Putrajaya line


KUALA LUMPUR (July 17): The MRT Putrajaya Line (previously known as MRT Sungai Buluh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line) today saw its final tunnel boring machine (TBM) breakthrough at the Ampang Park MRT Station site, marking a major milestone for the project.Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Sdn Bhd (MRT...




www.theedgemarkets.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3181228388632230


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line (52.2km)


















Jalan Kepong (Metro Prima)


Aerial view of the Metro Prima MRT Station site showing the roof covering works in progress and mock up external painting completed.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - 37.8 km
*Prasarana chairman: LRT3 due for completion in February 2024*
Bernama
July 19, 2020 14:34 pm +08
As of June 30, 33.12% of the project, which stretches 37.8km connecting people within the western corridor of the Klang Valley and Kuala Lumpur, had been completed.









Prasarana chairman: LRT3 due for completion in February 2024


SHAH ALAM (July 19): Construction work on the Light Rail Transit 3 (LRT3) is due for full completion by Feb 28, 2024, said Prasarana Malaysia Bhd chairman Datuk Seri Tajuddin Abdul Rahman.He said as of June 30, 33.12% of the project, which stretches 37.8km connecting people within the western...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: Malaysian Railway Developments 2020*
under-construction

Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation (KTM Komuter) Phase 1 - *2020*
New Kajang 2 KTM Komuter Station - *2020*
New KTM ETS business class - *2020*
New KTM DMU - *2020*
Mass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line (52.2 km) Phase 1 - *2021*
New 12 sets of four-car monorail - *March* *2021*
Mass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (52.2 km) - *2022*
Electrified Double Track between Gemas-JB (197 km) - *2022*
Light Rail Transit Klang Line (37.8 km) - *2024*
Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation (KTM Komuter) Phase 2 - *2026*
East Coast Rail Link (640 km) - *2027*
UPCOMING:

Rapid Transit System Woodlands-JB (2026)
High Speed Rail between Kuala Lumpur-Singapore (2031)
Penang Transport Masterplan Project (PTMP)
Kuching Autonomous Rail Transit (ART)
Line 8 - Monorail Line
*Four-car KL Monorail trains operational by March next year*








Four-car KL Monorail trains operational by March next year


PRASARANA Malaysia Bhd is targeting ridership of more than 39,000 passengers per day for KL Monorail, once all 12 sets of the four-car trains are in service by the end of next year.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - Putrajaya Line (52.2 km)


















Jalan Tun Razak (Intervention Shaft 1)


Aerial view of the Intervention Shaft 1 construction site.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - Klang Line (37.8 km)


















Source: Agensi Pengangkutan Awam Darat (APAD) Fb


----------



## nazrey

Hang Tuah interchange station
Line 3 - Towards Merdeka Square
Line 4 - Towards Merdeka Square, Bukit Jalil stadium
Line 8 - Towards KL Sentral, Bukit Bintang

NEW DESTINATION: Bukit Bintang City Centre

Lalaport Mall
Sony Zepp music concert hall


----------



## CK2020

Looks like MRT 3 will be back! Good news!









Dr Wee: Cabinet gives green light to MRT3 line suspended by Pakatan govt


PETALING JAYA: The Cabinet has given the go-ahead for the third MRT line in Klang Valley which was suspended by the Pakatan Harapan administration.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## zubir2332

Drive around KL Sentral.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## al-numbers

New opening date and opened length of the MRT2 line.

Source: MRT Corp FB


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Da18be

Any news about mrt 2?


----------



## nazrey

Da18be said:


> Any news about mrt 2?


MRT2 Phase 1 will open in November 2021.


----------



## nazrey

Airport Rail Link - ERL (line 6, 7)

KLIA express by Irvan Alaidrus Ilyas, on Flickr
KLIA Ekspres Front by DXMY Online, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KLIA2 station


----------



## nazrey

*Ticketing Systems: *
Airport Rail Link - ERL

KLIA Ekspres (line 6)
KLIA Transit (line 7)

KLIA Express And KLIA Transit Now Feature *Mastercard Contactless Payment*









KLIA Express And KLIA Transit Now Feature Mastercard Contactless Payment - Autoworld.com.my








https://economytraveller.com/etcontent/uploads/2018/03/KLIAEkspres-1422.jpg


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ticketing Systems: *
Myrapid Card for line 9, connected with Touch'n Go

















https://hereandtheir.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Rapid-KL-card-1024x683.jpg


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ticketing Systems: *
KLIA Ekspres Airport Train Tickets (QR Code Direct Entry)

Line 6 - KLIA Ekspres



















KLIA Ekspres Airport Train Tickets (QR Code Direct Entry) - Klook UK


>


----------



## nazrey

KTM Skypark Link Station (line 10) & Subang Airport Skypark Terminal









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

*Ticketing Systems: *
Komuter Link Card

Line 1 - KTM Komuter Seremban Line
Line 2 - KTM Komuter Port Klang LineKomuter Link Card
Komuter Link is a Stored Value Card (loaded with stored value) that is used to pay for journeys made on the KTM Komuter. The fare is deducted from the card's stored value at the exit gate.
KTM Card Menu - KTMB









https://www.ktmb.com.my/assets/img/komuterlinkcard1.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ngai_Buloh_MRT_Station_Common_Concourse_1.jpg


>


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN COMMON TICKETING SYSTEM: Touch'n Go*
Touch 'n Go








Save 20% Toll fee wtih Touch 'n GO Pay Direct feature! - Zing Gadget

*Toll*
Touch ‘n Go Card
Touch ‘n Go RFID
PayDirect™

*Parking*
On-Street Parking
Off-Street Parking

*Transit*
Trains
Buses

*Payments*
Online
Offline
Bills


----------



## nazrey

To buy Touch’n GO Cards, Here are some of the Best Places! It’s Easy to Top Up
Touch'n Go store, Nu Sentral Mall, KL Sentral, Brickfields


----------



## nazrey

e-Payment in Malaysia








GrabPay, Touch n' Go among Malaysia's Most Used e-Wallets, Study Shows


----------



## nazrey

https://lifeasacynic.blogspot.com/2018/06/touch-n-go-replacement-at-bangsar-south.html?m=1
134 Touch 'n Go Reload Booths At PLUS Toll Plazas Will Be Closed This Raya Season


----------



## nazrey

Touch'n Go @ Bus








Malaysia RapidKL Bus 20180110_095909 DSCN1301 by CanadaGood Gregory, on Flickr








MERCEDES CBC 1725-WQE 2155 by Bryan789, on Flickr
rapidKL&#x27;s Volvo B8L (VER 7240) by Eddy Sumantri Mohd Talhah, on Flickr
Rapid KL by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

TnG @ Train
















Touch ‘N Go for traveling and getting around..








Merdeka MRT Station – Big Kuala Lumpur


----------



## nazrey

Touch ‘n Go's QR Transit – a cashless payment option to pay for LRT rides on the Kelana Jaya LRT line (line 5)








QR Transit: Are QR-codes better than the Touch 'n Go card? - SoyaCincau























Get 100% cashback on LRT rides with Touch ‘n Go e-wallet this Merdeka


----------



## nazrey

Mykad - Malaysian national ID card now connected with Touch'n Go


















https://hype.my/2016/109753/touchng...a-traditional-tng-card-here-are-some-options/


----------



## nazrey

TnG Time Traveller
The Touch N Go watch looks like a really dumb way to pay - SoyaCincau














































Touch 'N Go Time Traveller watch officially announced for Malaysia at RM155 promo price | TechNave


----------



## nazrey

Touch 'N Go eWallet @7 Eleven


----------



## nazrey

Park with Touch'n Go
Growing trend of a single cashless system at parking lots draws flak from motorists


----------



## nazrey

TnG RFID
































Touch 'n Go RFID? Here Are Your Questions Answered - Carsome Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Interstate Travel is Back On, Don’t Forget the Basics








Budget 2020: 18% discount for PLUS highway tolls, toll-free on 4 KV highways during off-peak hours - SoyaCincau


----------



## nazrey

@ Bukit Kiara









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

@ Plaza Loke Yew 









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

@ Putrajaya/Cyberjaya









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Southville City









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Seri Kembangan








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

LKSA - PROLINTAS







prolintas.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Mex Tol Salak Selatan


----------



## al-numbers

Proposal route for new MRT Circle Line.










Already, there are excos asking to alter or reroute the lines to better serve communities.
Seriously, no line through Segambut?


----------



## nazrey

New Interchange Stations: MRT Circle Line - Line 13 (2030) - 51.31 km
Tender in progress


*STATION**LINE*S01 - Bukit Kiara9, 13S07 - Jalan Kuching2, 13S08 - Titiwangsa Station3, 4, 8, 12, 13S14 - Setiawangsa5, 13S19 - Pandan Indah3, 13S23 - Taman Midah9, 13S25 - Salak Selatan4, 13S26 - Salak Jaya12, 13S28 - Pantai2, 13S30 - Gasing5, 13


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
POPULATION: 7 Million








@ GoogleMaps

*UPDATE 2021: *
*Klang Valley Integrated Transit System*
*METRO*
TOTAL: 147.1 KM 113 STATIONS
U/C: 95.5 KM 60 STATIONS


YEARLINECHARACTERNAMETYPELENGTHSTATIONOPERATOR19963*Elevated and at-gradeAmpang LineLRT11+719964*Elevated and at-gradeSri Petaling LineLRT11+18*45.1 km**36*Prasarana: Rapid Rail19985Elevated and undergroundKelana Jaya LineLRT*46.4 km**37*Prasarana: Rapid Rail20038ElevatedKL MonorailMonorail*8.6 km**11*Prasarana: Rapid Rail20169*Elevated and undergroundKajang LineMRT*47 km**29*Prasarana: Rapid Rail202411ElevatedShah Alam LineLRT*37.8 km**26*Prasarana: Rapid Rail202112*Elevated and undergroundPutrajaya LineMRT*57.7 km**34*Prasarana: Rapid Rail203013Elevated and undergroundCircle LineMRT*51.31 km**31*Prasarana: Rapid Rail

*These two lines run a common route with different car in 11 integrated platform stations (Sentul Timur-Chan Sow Lin)
*This line will run from Kwasa Damansara Station once MRT Putrajaya Line will complete
*This line expected open phase 1 in November 2021 from Kwasa Damansara-Kampung Batu (17.5 km)








*URBAN RAIL SYSTEMS*
TOTAL: 344.64 KM 70 STATIONS


YEARLINECHARACTERNAMETYPELENGTHSTATIONOPERATOR19951At grade and elevatedSeremban LineEMU*135 km**27*KTM - KTM Komuter19952At gradePort Klang LineEMU*126 km**34*KTM - KTM Komuter20026*At grade and elevatedKLIA EkspresEMU320027*At grade and elevatedKLIA TransitEMU6*59.14 km**6*ERL201810At grade and elevatedSkypark LinkEMU*24.5 km**3*KTM - Skypark Link

* Integrated platform








*GRAND TOTAL: 491.74 KM 183 STATIONS*


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL - Integrated Transit Map - MyRapid


Integrated Transit Map For LRT, MRT, Monorail Lines & BRT Sunway Line Updated as of 17 July 2022 Tap on the image to display the zoomable version of the Integrated Transit Map.For (downloadable) PDF version, please click the button below. Download PDF




myrapid.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Persiaran KLCC underground station (Line 12) - January 2023








📷: nazzimanm








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 5








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

*Line 1 - KTM Komuter /Seremban Line*
Batu Caves-Seremban-Tampin
135 km, 27 stations
Interchange: 10 lines - Line 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
Seremban, Capital city of Negeri Sembilan
Batu Caves, Lord Murugan statue standing at 42.7 m (140 ft) high, the world's tallest statue of Murugan
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan School of Management - Asia School of Business
Kuala Lumpur, National Mosque, KTMB HQ
KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur major multimodal station
Kajang, major town in Selangor
Nilai, major town in Negeri Sembilan
Mid Valley City, major urban mall in KL
ITT South, South Peninsular bus hub
Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)


KL Sentral
















Live amidst it all


Sentral Suites presents modern cosmopolitan homes complemented by city conveniences in thriving KL Sentral.




voiz.asia





MIT Sloan School of Management - Asia School of Business








Google Maps

ITT South
Bandar Tasik Selatan GF - KL Malaysia 2011.2.6 by 小小魔女, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Line 2 - KTM Komuter /Port Klang Line*
Tanjung Malim-Port Klang
126 km, 34 stations
Interchange: 9 lines - Line 1, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
Tanjung Malim, Malaysia's national car main manufacturing (PROTON)
Rawang, Malaysia's second national car main manufacturing (PERODUA)
Rasa, Malaysia's locally-produced locomotive by SMH Rail
Shah Alam, Capital city of Selangor
Subang Jaya, major town in Selangor
Sungai Buloh, major town in Selangor
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan School of Management - Asia School of Business
Kuala Lumpur, National Mosque, KTMB HQ
KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur major multimodal station
KL Eco City/The Gardens, Luxury Mall
Klang, major town in Selangor
Port Klang, Malaysia's largest port/Boustead Cruise Centre


KL Eco City


----------



## nazrey

*Line 3 - LRT Ampang Line*
Sentul Timur-Ampang
18 stations
Interchange: 4 lines - Line 4, 5, 8, 9, 12


Place of Interest
Chowkit, KL textile and wholesale shopping
Masjid Jamek, Merdeka Square, historical place of KL
Sunway Velocity Mall, Aeon Mall Taman Maluri
Sunway Putra Mall, PWTC
Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC), Lalaport Mall, Canopy by Hilton (2022)


Sunway Velocity Mall


----------



## nazrey

*Line 4 - LRT Sri Petaling Line*
Sentul Timur-Sri Petaling-Putra Heights
29 stations
Interchange: 7 lines - Line 1, 4, 5, 7, 8 , 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
Chowkit, KL textile and wholesale shopping
Masjid Jamek, Merdeka Square, historical place of KL
Sunway Putra Mall, PWTC
Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC), Lalaport Mall, Canopy by Hilton (2022)
Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex, Malaysian largest national stadium
International Malaysia University (IMU)/Hospital IMU
IOI Mall Puchong
ITT South Bandar Tasik Selatan, South Peninsular bus hub


Lalaport Mall


----------



## nazrey

*Line 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line*
Gombak-Kelana Jaya-Putra Heights
46.4 km, 37 stations
Interchange: 11 lines - Line 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur major multimodal station
Petronas Towers, The world's tallest twin towers, Suria KLCC luxury mall
Masjid Jamek, Merdeka Square, historical place of KL
Subang Jaya, major town in Selangor
KL Eco City/The Gardens, Luxury Mall
USJ7- interchanging with Sunway BRT
Central Market, one of the oldest market in KL
Bangsar South
University of Malaya (UM)
ITT Gombak, East Coast Peninsular bus hub (2022)


----------



## nazrey

*Line 6, 7 - Express Rail Link (ERL) - Airport Rail Link*
KLIA-Putrajaya/Cyberjaya-KL Sentral
59.14 km, 6 stations
Interchange: 9 lines - Line 1, 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur major multimodal station
Putrajaya/Cyberjaya, Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC)
KLIA/KLIA2/Sepang International Circuit
ITT South Bandar Tasik Selatan, South Peninsular bus hub
Xiamen University Malaysia Campus, Salak Tinggi


----------



## nazrey

*Line 8 - KL Monorail*
KLIA-Putrajaya/Cyberjaya-KL Sentral
8.6 km, 11 stations
Interchange: 12 lines - Line 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur major multimodal station
Bukit Bintang, KL largest shopping district
INTI International College
Quill City Mall
KL Tower, Bukit Nanas
Chowkit, KL textile and wholesale shopping
Berjaya Times Square
Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC), Lalaport Mall, Canopy by Hilton (2022)
Merdeka 118, KL brand new tallest landmark, Park Hyatt (2022)


----------



## nazrey

*Line 9 - MRT Kajang Line*
Kwasa Damansara-Kajang
47 km, 29 stations
Interchange: 11 lines - Line 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur major multimodal station/National Museum
Bukit Bintang, KL largest shopping district
Sungai Buloh, major town in Selangor
Kajang, major town in Selangor
Central Market
One Utama Shopping Mall
IKEA Damansara/Ikano Mall/Kidzania/The Curve Mall
IKEA Cheras/Mytown Mall
Sunway Velocity/Aeon Mall Taman Maluri
SEGi University/Thomson Hospital Kota Damansara
Tropicana Gardens Mall/Sunway Nexis
Zouk Club/The Arch (2023)
Pavilion Damansara Heights (2022)
Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Mall, Kimpton Hotel/The Regent Hotel (2022)
Merdeka 118, KL brand new tallest landmark, Park Hyatt (2022)

Merdeka Mall








IKEA Cheras-Kajang












__





IKEA Cheras Kuala Lumpur Hotel - One-Stop Residence & Hotel


IKEA Cheras One-Stop Residence & Hotel ... Book a Hotel hotel in Kuala Lumpur.




www.one-stop.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Line 10 - KTM Skypark Link*
Subang Airport-KL Sentral
24.5 km, 3 stations
Interchange: 7 lines - Line 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, KTM ETS



Place of Interest
KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur major multimodal station
Subang Jaya, major town in Selangor
Subang Airport, the first Malaysian international airport since 1965










Lapangan_Terbang_Sultan_Abdul_Aziz_Shah.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024) - U/C*
Johan Setia-Shah Alam-Bandar Utama
37.8 km, 26 stations
Interchange: 7 lines - Line 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
One Utama Shopping Mall, Malaysian largest urban mall 
Aeon Bukit Tinggi, Malaysian largest Aeon Mall
Shah Alam, capital city of Selangor
Klang, major town in Selangor
I-City, Shopping Centre in Shah Alam
Univerisiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM)


----------



## nazrey

*Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line (2023) - U/C*
Kwasa Damansara-Putrajaya
57.7 km, 34 stations
Interchange: 10 lines - Line 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 12, KTM ETS


Place of Interest
Sungai Buloh, major town in Selangor
Serdang, major town in Selangor
Kepong, major town in Selangor
Petronas Towers, world's tallest twin towers/Suria KLCC Luxury Mall/Lot M Mall (2023)
Hospital Kuala Lumpur
Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM)
Putrajaya/Cyberjaya
Zouk Club/The Arch (2023)
Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Mall, Kimpton Hotel/The Regent Hotel (2022)
TOD Plot 7MD7 (2023)
Conlay 8/Kempinski Hotel (2022)


Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Mall








Lot M Mall








Conlay 8








The Arch


----------



## nazrey

*Phase 1 of MRT Putrajaya line to open in November, Phase 2 now 93.52% completed*
Izzul Ikram October 04, 2021 20:51 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 4): Phase 1 of the MRT Putrajaya Line (previously referred to as MRT2) — covering the stretch between the Kwasa Damansara and Kampung Batu stations — is 99.9% completed and is expected to open in November.
> 
> Announcing this on Monday, Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) said Phase 2 — from the Kentonmen to Putrajaya Sentral stations — is 93.52% completed and is expected to become operational in January 2023.
> 
> MRT Corp said this in a statement in conjunction with Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong’s inspection of the MRT Putrajaya Line’s underground works.
> 
> “The completion of the MRT Putrajaya Line comes at a very important time,” the company quoted Wee as saying. “The MRT will help all of us as one Keluarga Malaysia go back to work and return to living our normal lives. It will play a crucial role in the country’s economic recovery.”
> 
> Wee added that as the country moves towards recovery, the safety of passengers must still be the top priority and all Covid-19 standard operating procedures (SOPs) must be followed.
> 
> He said that the Ministry of Transport will ensure that public transport operators enforce SOPs strictly, so that the safety of all users will be ensured.
> 
> Federal Territories Minister Datuk Seri Dr Shahidan Kassim, who was present at the inspection, was quoted as saying that the Klang Valley MRT project will be an important initiative towards reducing Kuala Lumpur’s carbon emissions.
> 
> “The Klang Valley MRT project will help reduce the use of private vehicles, making Kuala Lumpur a greener and more sustainable city for all its inhabitants.
> 
> “We need to get more people to use public transport and leave their cars at home, and the MRT project is one of the most important initiatives for us to achieve this,” he added.
> 
> During the inspection, the ministers checked the readiness of the crossover, tracks, switching systems, underground station and other structures and facilities located beneath Jalan Tun Razak, said MRT Corp.
> 
> “This crossover is one of two within the MRT Putrajaya Line’s underground section. Crossovers are an important feature of the MRT to enable it to operate efficiently and safely by allowing trains to be taken out of service, without disrupting mainline train operations and allowing additional trains to be introduced into service to increase train frequency,” it said.
> 
> The 13.5km underground section of the MRT Putrajaya Line has nine underground stations. Tunnelling works for the section was completed on Oct 11 last year. A total of 12 tunnel boring machines were used to excavate the twin tunnels.











Phase 1 of MRT Putrajaya line to open in November, Phase 2 now 93.52% completed


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 4): Phase 1 of the MRT Putrajaya Line (previously referred to as MRT2) — covering the stretch between the Kwasa Damansara and Kampung Batu stations — is 99.9% completed and is expected to open in November.Announcing this on Monday, Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp)...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)*
Phase 1 - 12 stations, 17.5 km
2022

Kwasa Damansara | Line 9
Kampung Selamat
Sungai Buloh | Line 2, KTM ETS
Damansara Damai
Sri Damansara Barat
Sri Damansara Sentral
Sri Damansara Timur | Line 2, KTM ETS
Metro Prima
Kepong Baru
Jinjang
Sri Delima
Kampung Batu | Line 1


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1

























MRT Trains


The Putrajaya Line MRT trains are busy undergoing testing and commissioning in preparation for the opening of Phase One of the Putrajaya Line. With 12 stations from Kwasa Damansara MRT Station to Kampung Batu MRT Station, Phase One is expected to begin operations by mid-July 2021.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 (November 2021)

















Jalan Kepong (Kepong Baru)


Aerial view of the Kepong Baru MRT Station showing the road and drainage works completed and inspected by Dewan Bandaraya Kuala Lumpur




www.mymrt.com.my




















Jalan Kepong (Jinjang)


Aerial view of the Jinjang MRT Station showing the asphaltic concrete wearing course laying completed.




www.mymrt.com.my




















Jalan Kepong (Sri Damansara Timur)


Aerial view of the Sri Damansara Timur MRT Station showing the site preparing for BOMBA inspection.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 (November 2021)























Jalan Kepong (Jinjang)


Aerial view of the Jinjang MRT Station showing the pier repair for finishes in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (January 2023) 
57.7km (Kwasa Damansara-Putrajaya Sentral)
Cyberjaya Utara Station
















Persiaran APEC (Cyberjaya Utara)


Aerial view of the Cyberjaya Utara MRT Station showing the drainage and roadworks in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit (line 6, 7)

















*ERL launches new KLIA Ekspres app, EkspreSmiles loyalty programme*
Bernama October 12, 2021 22:23 pm +08


> PUTRAJAYA (Oct 12): Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL), the operator of KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit train services, on Tuesday launched a new KLIA Ekspres application and EkspreSmiles loyalty programme for a better user experience and value to customers.
> 
> The KLIA Ekspres app allows customers to buy their train tickets more easily and explore better deals with features such as "Lowest Fare First" and "Great Value Recommendations", while EkspreSmiles allows customers to earn points for every successful booking and redeem them to enjoy better discounts on future purchases.
> 
> Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong, when launching the initiatives virtually on Tuesday, said the Covid-19 pandemic had created a greater emphasis on going digital and cashless in daily transactions including on public transport.
> 
> “It is encouraging to see the use of technology to improve our lifestyle and travel experience, from super apps, e-wallets to e-commerce platforms. All these advancements have provided a much greater convenience, savings and rewards to us,” he said.
> 
> Wee pointed out that ERL was the first rail service in the Asia Pacific to accept Visa contactless payment at their gates in 2010, launched their mobile app in 2013 and now accepted almost all digital and e-wallets at the counter and online.
> 
> Meanwhile, ERL chief executive officer Noormah Mohd Noor said with the advancement of technology over the years, ERL needs to improve customers' purchase and travel experience by providing them better features and value, as well as rewarding them through the new EkspreSmiles loyalty programme.
> 
> “With the easing of travel restrictions starting this week, more people can now travel for business, work and leisure purposes. So, we hope the launch is timely to get the public to travel by public transport again and benefit from this application,” she said.
> 
> Noormah said ERL's goal was to achieve 60% cashless transactions last year but the pandemic had slowed down the progress.
> 
> Nevertheless, she said the company was hoping to achieve the target by early next year.
> 
> ERL's cashless usage is currently at 55%, a jump of 16 percentage points in the last four years, she said.
> 
> During the campaign period from Oct 12 till Dec 15, customers will get double points when they sign up as an EkspreSmiles member and enjoy double points for their ticket purchases.
> 
> The bonus points could also be earned when purchasing packages and certain discounted fares such as the popular Family Package and Group Saver.











ERL launches new KLIA Ekspres app, EkspreSmiles loyalty programme


PUTRAJAYA (Oct 12): Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL), the operator of KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit train services, on Tuesday launched a new KLIA Ekspres application and EkspreSmiles loyalty programme for a better user experience and value to customers.The KLIA Ekspres app allows customers to...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Line 13 - MRT Circle Line
*MRT3 model has to be carefully looked at, says Tok Pa*
Esther Lee October 14, 2021 15:25 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 14): Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department (Economy) Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed said the MRT3 model has to be carefully looked at.
> 
> During a session at InvestMalaysia 2021 on Thursday titled: “12th Malaysia Plan — Opportunities and Challenges”, which was moderated by Bursa Malaysia chairman Tan Sri Abdul Wahid Omar, Mustapa said there is a need for the MRT3 circle line but the model needs to be carefully looked at.
> 
> *“Proposals have been submitted to the government and there have been a few presentations to the government on the MRT3 project,”* he shared when asked by Abdul Wahid on the updates of the mega infrastructure project.
> 
> Mustapa, who is also commonly known as Tok Pa, further shared that there have been proposals for the project to be done on a moderate basis given the current financial situation of the country.
> 
> “For us the government, what is important is the amount of money that we have to put in to enable the project to be successful, whereas from a promoter's point of view, they would want lots of help from the government in terms of land acquisition, support loans and government guarantees.
> 
> “Going forward, we are going to try to minimise that as much as possible,” he explained.
> 
> In terms of the high-speed rail (HSR), Mustapa shared that a study has been conducted and it is ready for submission to the Cabinet on alternatives — a domestic HSR from Kuala Lumpur to Iskandar Puteri — following the lapse in bilateral agreement between Singapore and Malaysia.
> 
> He added that when the financial situation of the country improves and when the government has managed to boost its coffers, they can then revisit these projects.
> 
> Mustapa also touched on the Public Private Partnership (PPP) 3.0 model, which is currently a work in progress.
> 
> “The PPP 3.0 aims to reduce the financial burden on the government, it is a work in progress. A concept paper has been prepared and has been submitted to the cabinet, it is approved, the model is roughly as follows.
> 
> “We want to reduce the financial burden on the government after the completion of a project in terms of lease charges. The preference is for a 'user pays' model as to not result in financial burden to the government and where the government might assist with a one-off statutory amount,” he said.
> 
> However, he emphasised that it is just conceptual at this juncture, and hopes that it will be considered by the government.
> 
> The government is expected to reveal the new PPP 3.0 model in the middle of next year.











MRT3 model has to be carefully looked at, says Tok Pa


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 14): Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department (Economy) Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed said the MRT3 model has to be carefully looked at. During a session at InvestMalaysia 2021 on Thursday titled: “12th Malaysia Plan — Opportunities and Challenges”, which was moderated by Bursa...




www.theedgemarkets.com





Proposal route for new MRT Circle Line.


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (January 2023) 
57.7km (Kwasa Damansara-Putrajaya Sentral)
Putrajaya Sentral Station
















Putrajaya Sentral


Aerial view of the Putrajaya Sentral MRT Station showing the covered walkway works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (January 2023)
Sungai Besi MRT Interchange Station (line 4, 12)
























Jalan Sungai Besi (Sungai Besi)


Aerial view of the Sungai Besi MRT Station showing the roadworks in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
Aerial view of the South Portal showing the waterproofing works in progress prior to backfilling works.
















South Portal


Aerial view of the South Portal showing the waterproofing works in progress prior to backfilling works.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (January 2023)
Kuchai MRT Station
















Jalan Kuchai Lama (Kuchai)


Aerial view of the Kuchai MRT Station showing the completed external infra works.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
Aerial view of the Intervention Shaft 3 showing the construction of external works in progress.
















Jalan Chan Sow Lin (Intervention Shaft 3)


Aerial view of the Intervention Shaft 3 showing the construction of external works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
Sentul Barat MRT Station

























Jalan Sultan Azlan Shah (Sentul Barat)


View of the Sentul Barat MRT Station concourse level showing the fit out of the customer service office being done.




www.mymrt.com.my

























KLANG VALLEY MRT LINE 2 - SA Architects Malaysia


The Klang Valley Mass Rapid Transit (KVMRT) System is one of the most important and largest transport infrastructure projects in Malaysia. Comprising of three MRT lines; MRT Line 1, MRT Line 2 and MRT Line 3 – when completed, the system will provide a major boost in the integration and …...




www.saa.com.my









Sentul West Station – SAA Architects







saaarchitects.com.sg


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
Jalan Ipoh MRT Station










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0b/Jalan_Ipoh_MRT_Station.jpg/1024px-Jalan_Ipoh_MRT_Station.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
Conlay Underground Station








View of the installation of main switch board room in Conlay MRT Station platform level completed.
















Jalan Conlay (Conlay)


View of the installation of main switch board room in Conlay MRT Station platform level completed.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
Persiaran KLCC
























Jalan Binjai (Persiaran KLCC)


Overall view of the Persiaran KLCC MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my












KLCC East Station


Home / Projects / Rail Transit KLCC East Station The 4-level stacked station box will be built under Persiaran Kuala Lumpur City Center (KLCC), amidst a mix of high-value commercial, residential and hotel developments and will be integrated with the future KLCC development in the adjacent l




saaarchitects.com.sg


----------



## nazrey

Bandar Malaysia MRT Station
























































Sungai Besi Air Force Base (Bandar Malaysia Utara)


Aerial view of the Bandar Malaysia Utara MRT Station showing the Entrance A and B above ground structure rebar installation and casting works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my












Stesen Bandar Malaysia Selatan


Home / Projects / Rail Transit Stesen Bandar Malaysia Selatan The future development above and around Bandar Malaysia is a significant Transport Oriented Development (TOD) that will be the new gateway into Kuala Lumpur, served by Stesen Bandar Malaysia Selatan, with an interchange to Klang Valley




saaarchitects.com.sg


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
Undergound Stations








Chan Sow Lin Station (line 3, 4, 12)
























































Jalan Chan Sow Lin (Chan Sow Lin)


Aerial view showing the installation of reinforcement bars for roof slab construction of the Chan Sow Lin MRT Station




www.mymrt.com.my












Chan Sow Lin Station


Home / Projects / Rail Transit Chan Sow Lin Station The larger Chan Sow Lin area consists mainly of older industrial complexes. In parallel with the Bandar Malaysia development, Chan Sow Lin is planned to become the city’s state-of-the-art automotive business park.The Chan Sow Lin station e




saaarchitects.com.sg


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2
View of Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station Entrance B reinforced concrete wall rebar and formwork installation in progress.
















Jalan Tun Razak (Hospital Kuala Lumpur)


View of Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station Entrance B reinforced concrete wall rebar and formwork installation in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Aerial view of the ongoing reinforced concrete rebar works of the Entrance and Vent C Building of the Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station.










Jalan Tun Razak (Hospital Kuala Lumpur)


Aerial view of the ongoing reinforced concrete rebar works of the Entrance and Vent C Building of the Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 (Nov 2021) Phase 2 ( Jan 2023)
Aerial view of the rectification works on the defects in progress at the Serdang Depot.

















Serdang Depot


Aerial view of the rectification works on the defects in progress at the Serdang Depot.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024)


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 ( Jan 2023)

























Persiaran Sierra Utama (16 Sierra)


Aerial view of the 16 Sierra MRT Station showing the water pipe relocation works and external works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024)
















@ Google Maps


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 ( Jan 2023)
















@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024)

























@ Google Maps


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 ( Jan 2023)
Aerial view of the Jalan Ipoh MRT Station showing the tiling works in progress at the edge of the platform.
















Jalan Ipoh (Jalan Ipoh)


Aerial view of the Jalan Ipoh MRT Station showing the tiling works in progress at the edge of the platform




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024)
























@ Google Maps


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 ( Jan 2023)
Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station

























Jalan Tun Razak (Hospital Kuala Lumpur)


Completion of wall cladding, ceiling and tiling installation at the Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station platform level.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024)
















@ Google Maps


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 ( Nov 2021)
























Jalan Kuala Selangor (Sri Damansara Barat)


Aerial view of the completed Sri Damansara Barat MRT Station At Grade Park and Ride.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 ( Jan 2023)
Aerial view of the Raja Uda MRT Station showing the construction of Ventilation Building B in progress

























Jalan Raja Muda Abdul Aziz (Raja Uda)


Aerial view of the Raja Uda MRT Station showing the construction of Ventilation Building B in progress




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 ( Jan 2023)
Aerial view of the Serdang Raya Utara MRT Station showing the ongoing roadworks.
























Jalan Serdang Raya (Serdang Raya Utara)


Completion of station customer service office at the Serdang Raya Utara MRT Station




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 (2022)

























Jalan Kepong (Metro Prima)


View of the concourse level Metro Prima Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Opening of MRT Putrajaya Line's Phase One delayed to 2Q22, says MRT Corp*
Shazni Ong November 16, 2021 12:42 pm +08

Instead, MRT Corp said it has been delayed to the second quarter of 2022 (2Q22), with the earliest and new opening timeline *expected to be beyond March. *

He said *final detailed inspection and system performance demonstration* were carried out during the period; however, *the two activities have not been completed.*

As a result, he said MRT Corp is not able to take possession of the asset from the appointed turnkey contractor.

“MRT trains have clocked up over 3,000 hours of trial operations and a large amount of data had been gathered. Having gone through the data ourselves, we detected that out of hundreds of system modules being implemented, two modules require further refinement.

“*We need to ensure all primary, secondary and tertiary layers of systems are stable before we take possession of the asset and clear it for operations*,” he said during a media conference to provide updates on MRT Corp projects on Tuesday.








Opening of MRT Putrajaya Line's Phase One delayed to 2Q22, says MRT Corp


KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 16): Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) has announced that Phase One of the MRT Putrajaya Line (previously referred to as MRT 2) will not be able to open for revenue service in November.Instead, MRT Corp said it has been delayed to the second quarter of 2022 (2Q22)...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (Jan 2023)
View of the Persiaran KLCC MRT Station showing the installation works for Aluminium Composite Panel for Customer Service Room.
















Jalan Binjai (Persiaran KLCC)


View of the Persiaran KLCC MRT Station showing the installation works for Aluminium Composite Panel for Customer Service Room




www.mymrt.com.my




















Jalan Tun Razak (Ampang Park)


View of the Ampang Park MRT Station showing the escalator installation in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (Jan 2023)
















KL-Seremban Highway


Aerial view of the completed underpass crossing underneath the KL-Seremban Highway.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Jalan Kampung Batu (Kampung Batu)


Aerial view of the Kampung Batu MRT Station at-grade park and ride showing completion of works.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

putra-permai-16
















Jalan UPM (UPM)


Aerial view of the UPM MRT Station showing the signage installation, landscaping works, and anti snatch fencing works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*MMC Gamuda scores triple wins at prestigious global tunnelling awards*
December 16, 2021 09:05 am +08








MMC Gamuda scores triple wins at prestigious global tunnelling awards


Our innovative design solutions overcame the complex and geotechnical challenges faced by the MRT Putrajaya Line projectMMC Gamuda capped off 2021 with triple international award wins for its work on the MRT Putrajaya Line project, the latest being the Tunnelling Project of the Year at the New...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

MULTIMODAL STATIONS


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1,2,5,6,7,10
Outside Terminal: 8,9Titiwangsa3, 4, 8, 12Subang Jaya2, 5, 10Hang Tuah3, 4, 8Masjid Jamek3, 4, 5Chan Sow Lin3, 4, 12Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7

Bandar Tasik Selatan Station


----------



## nazrey

MULTIMODAL STATIONS


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1,2,5,6,7,10
Outside Terminal: 8,9Titiwangsa3, 4, 8, 12Subang Jaya2, 5, 10Hang Tuah3, 4, 8Masjid Jamek3, 4, 5Chan Sow Lin3, 4, 12Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7

Masjid Jamek Station
占美回教堂站 (Masjid Jamek LRT Station, Stesen LRT Masjid Jamek) by Tidus Lin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

MULTIMODAL STATIONS


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1,2,5,6,7,10
Outside Terminal: 8,9Titiwangsa3, 4, 8, 12Subang Jaya2, 5, 10Hang Tuah3, 4, 8Masjid Jamek3, 4, 5Chan Sow Lin3, 4, 12Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7

KL Sentral


----------



## nazrey

MULTIMODAL STATIONS


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1,2,5,6,7,10
Outside Terminal: 8,9Titiwangsa3, 4, 8, 12Subang Jaya2, 5, 10*Hang Tuah**3, 4, 8*Masjid Jamek3, 4, 5Chan Sow Lin3, 4, 12Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7

Hang Tuah


----------



## nazrey

MULTIMODAL STATIONS


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1,2,5,6,7,10
Outside Terminal: 8,9Titiwangsa3, 4, 8, 12*Subang Jaya**2, 5, 10*Hang Tuah3, 4, 8Masjid Jamek3, 4, 5Chan Sow Lin3, 4, 12Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7

Subang Jaya


----------



## nazrey

MULTIMODAL STATIONS


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1,2,5,6,7,10
Outside Terminal: 8,9*Titiwangsa**3, 4, 8, 12*Subang Jaya2, 5, 10Hang Tuah3, 4, 8Masjid Jamek3, 4, 5Chan Sow Lin3, 4, 12Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7

Titiwangsa
AI_19_MRT Leverages BIM Level 2 to Provide Digital As-built Information for Operations on its Klang Valley Mass Rapid Transit’sSungai Buloh to Putrajaya Line (1) by Bentley Systems, on Flickr








KL Monorail 2205, Titwangsa by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

MULTIMODAL STATIONS


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1,2,5,6,7,10
Outside Terminal: 8,9Titiwangsa3, 4, 8, 12Subang Jaya2, 5, 10Hang Tuah3, 4, 8Masjid Jamek3, 4, 5*Chan Sow Lin**3, 4, 12*Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7

Chan Sow Lin








Line 12 (2023)


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL - Integrated Transit Map - MyRapid


Integrated Transit Map For LRT, MRT, Monorail Lines & BRT Sunway Line Updated as of 17 July 2022 Tap on the image to display the zoomable version of the Integrated Transit Map.For (downloadable) PDF version, please click the button below. Download PDF




myrapid.com.my


----------



## nazrey

KTM ETS Map (intercity electric train service)














ETS Route Map In Malaysia - KTMB


Looking for the ETS train service route/map? Check out the ETS route & map throughout Malaysia and the station in between from our website.




www.ktmb.com.my





MULTIMODAL with *KTM ETS station*


STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 10, *KTM ETS*
Outside Terminal: 8, 9Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7, *KTM ETS*Sungai Buloh2, 12, *KTM ETS*Kuala Lumpur1, 2, *KTM ETS*Kepong Sentral2, 12, *KTM ETS*Kajang1, 9, *KTM ETS*


----------



## nazrey

Sungai Buloh


----------



## nazrey

Kajang


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur Station


nazrey said:


> KTM ETS Map (intercity electric train service)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETS Route Map In Malaysia - KTMB
> 
> 
> Looking for the ETS train service route/map? Check out the ETS route & map throughout Malaysia and the station in between from our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktmb.com.my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MULTIMODAL with *KTM ETS station*
> 
> 
> STATIONLINEKL SentralInside Terminal: 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 10, *KTM ETS*
> Outside Terminal: 8, 9Bandar Tasik Selatan1, 4, 7, *KTM ETS*Sungai Buloh2, 12, *KTM ETS*Kuala Lumpur1, 2, *KTM ETS*Kepong Sentral2, 12, *KTM ETS*Kajang1, 9, *KTM ETS*


----------



## nazrey

*PM: Electric bus service backs efforts to make Malaysia a carbon-neutral nation *
Bernama January 14, 2022 15:01 pm +08
He hoped that other bus companies could emulate DBKL’s effort in providing the GoKL free bus service using electric buses.








PM: Electric bus service backs efforts to make Malaysia a carbon-neutral nation


PUCHONG (Jan 14): The fully electric bus service will kick off in Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya and other major cities before being expanded nationwide in efforts to make Malaysia a carbon-neutral nation by 2050, said Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob.The Prime Minister said he was made to understand...




www.theedgemarkets.com




*GoKL City Bus free bus service to go fully electric by early 2023, using 60 Malaysian-made SKS EV buses*








GoKL City Bus free bus service to go fully electric by early 2023, using 60 Malaysian-made SKS EV buses - paultan.org


The GoKL City Bus free bus service is set to make the move to electrification, continuing Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL)’s ongoing plans to turn KL into a low-carbon city. As of November 1, the …




paultan.org


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line (57.7 km)








PHASE 2 (2023)








Putrajaya Sentral


Aerial view of the Putrajaya Sentral MRT Station showing the aluminium capping panel works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my





NEW CONNECTION 2022-2023


STATIONLINEPutrajaya7Sungai Besi4Chan Sow Lin3, 4Tun Razak Exchange9Ampang Park5Titiwangsa3, 4, 8Kampung Batu1Kepong Sentral2, KTM ETSSungai Buloh2, KTM ETSKwasa Damansara9


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> NEW CONNECTION 2022-2023
> 
> 
> STATIONLINEPutrajaya Sentral7Sungai Besi4Chan Sow Lin3, 4Tun Razak Exchange9Ampang Park5Titiwangsa3, 4, 8Kampung Batu1Kepong Sentral2, KTM ETSSungai Buloh2, KTM ETSKwasa Damansara9


Kampung Batu Station (Phase 1) - 2022
















Jalan Kampung Batu (Kampung Batu)


Aerial view of the Kampung Batu MRT Station showing the touch-up works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my




Chan Sow Lin Station (Phase 2)
















Jalan Chan Sow Lin (Chan Sow Lin)


Aerial view of the Chan Sow Lin MRT Station showing the construction of ventilation shaft




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> NEW CONNECTION 2022-2023
> 
> 
> STATIONLINEPutrajaya Sentral7Sungai Besi4Chan Sow Lin3, 4Tun Razak Exchange9Ampang Park5Titiwangsa3, 4, 8Kampung Batu1Sri Damansara Timur/Kepong Sentral2, KTM ETSSungai Buloh2, KTM ETSKwasa Damansara9


Sungai Besi Station (Phase 2) - 2023

















Jalan Sungai Besi (Sungai Besi)


Aerial view of the Sungai Besi MRT Station showing the external station works in progress




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> NEW CONNECTION 2022-2023
> 
> 
> STATIONLINEPutrajaya Sentral7Sungai Besi4Chan Sow Lin3, 4Tun Razak Exchange9Ampang Park5Titiwangsa3, 4, 8Kampung Batu1Sri Damansara Timur/Kepong Sentral2, KTM ETSSungai Buloh2, KTM ETSKwasa Damansara9


Sungai Buloh Station - Multimodal Station
Line 2, 12, KTM ETS


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> NEW CONNECTION 2022-2023
> 
> 
> STATIONLINEPutrajaya Sentral7Sungai Besi4Chan Sow Lin3, 4Tun Razak Exchange9Ampang Park5Titiwangsa3, 4, 8Kampung Batu1Sri Damansara Timur/Kepong Sentral2, KTM ETSSungai Buloh2, KTM ETSKwasa Damansara9


Sri Damansara Timur/Kepong Sentral








Jalan Kepong (Sri Damansara Timur)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
> POPULATION: 7 Million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ GoogleMaps
> 
> *UPDATE 2022: *
> *Klang Valley Integrated Transit System*
> *METRO*
> TOTAL: 147.1 KM 113 STATIONS
> U/C: 95.5 KM 60 STATIONS
> 
> 
> YEARLINECHARACTERNAMETYPELENGTHSTATIONOPERATOR19963*Elevated and at-gradeAmpang LineLRT11+719964*Elevated and at-gradeSri Petaling LineLRT11+18*45.1 km**36*Prasarana: Rapid Rail19985Elevated and undergroundKelana Jaya LineLRT*46.4 km**37*Prasarana: Rapid Rail20038ElevatedKL MonorailMonorail*8.6 km**11*Prasarana: Rapid Rail20169*Elevated and undergroundKajang LineMRT*47 km**29*Prasarana: Rapid Rail202411ElevatedShah Alam LineLRT*37.8 km**26*Prasarana: Rapid Rail202212*Elevated and undergroundPutrajaya LineMRT*57.7 km**34*Prasarana: Rapid Rail203013Elevated and undergroundCircle LineMRT*51.31 km**31*Prasarana: Rapid Rail
> 
> *These two lines run a common route with different car in 11 integrated platform stations (Sentul Timur-Chan Sow Lin)
> *This line will run from Kwasa Damansara Station once MRT Putrajaya Line will complete
> *This line expected open phase 1 in 2022 from Kwasa Damansara-Kampung Batu (17.5 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *URBAN RAIL SYSTEMS*
> TOTAL: 344.64 KM 70 STATIONS
> 
> 
> YEARLINECHARACTERNAMETYPELENGTHSTATIONOPERATOR19951At grade and elevatedSeremban LineEMU*135 km**27*KTM - KTM Komuter19952At gradePort Klang LineEMU*126 km**34*KTM - KTM Komuter20026*At grade and elevatedKLIA EkspresEMU320027*At grade and elevatedKLIA TransitEMU6*59.14 km**6*ERL201810At grade and elevatedSkypark LinkEMU*24.5 km**3*KTM - Skypark Link
> 
> * Integrated platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAND TOTAL: 491.74 KM 183 STATIONS*


*KLANG VALLEY INTEGRATED TRANSIT*


METRO LINE
















































(2024)







(2022-2023)



URBAN LINE












































INTERCITY ELECTRIC TRAIN SERVICE (ETS)

















MULMODAL STATIONS
*DIRECT CONNECTIONS*


YEARSTATIONLINE2001*KL Sentral*
- KL City Air TerminalWithin terminal


















































Outside terminal














1997*Titiwangsa*
- Titiwangsa Bus Hub




























1995*Bandar Tasik Selatan*
- Integrated Bus Terminal




























1997*Masjid Jamek*





















1997*Hang Tuah*





















1997*Chan Sow Lin*





















1995*Subang Jaya*


----------



## nazrey

MALAYSIAN COMMON TICKETING SYSTEMS
*Touch'n Go*


CARDLINE















SELECTED STATION







SELECTED STATION

































































BUS/SUNWAY BRT LINE







TOLLROAD








KTM ETS (TnG e-Wallet)

*MyRapid Card*


CARDLINE




















































BUS

*KL Travel Pass*


CARDLINE



























































BUS

ONLY 2 DAYS PER PRICE PURCHASE

*Komuter Link*


CARDLINE


----------



## nazrey

KL Sentral Station











LINEROLLING STOCK
























































































































































































KTM ETS


----------



## nazrey

*NEW CONNECTION*
ASB (MIT Sloan) / AICB (NEW 2021)
- Bank Negara Station








Source: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors




















*NEW CONNECTION *
KL Eco City (KLEC) (NEW 2021)
- Abdullah Hüküm Station


----------



## nazrey

*NEW CONNECTION *
Japanese Mitsui Lalaport Mall/Sony Zepp Hall Concert (NEW 2022)
- Hang Tuah Station


----------



## nazrey

*NEW CONNECTION*
Sungai Besi Interchange Station (line 4+12) - OPEN 2023
BEFORE








@ mymrt
AFTER








@ mymrt

IMU Hospital - OPEN 2022
- Sri Petaling Station


----------



## nazrey

*NEW CONNECTION*
Ampang Park Station (line 5+12) - OPEN 2023








@ mymrt

Transport Hub

East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) - OPEN 2026
Gombak Station











Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal - OPEN 2023
East Cost Interstate of Peninsular Bus Hub










@ GoogleMaps

KL Eco City
- Abdullah Hukum KTM Komuter Station (line 2+5) - NEW 2021








@ SCM








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

KLIA UPDATE:
KLIA Station
*KLIA will replace Aerotrain system after over 20 years in service*








KLIA will replace Aerotrain system after over 20 years in service


The Aerotrain system at the KL International Airport (KLIA) will finally be replaced after more than two decades in service.




www.thestar.com.my




















@ Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW CONNECTION*
Putrajaya Sentral Station (line 7+12) 

KLIA Transit
MRT Putrajaya Line - OPEN 2023
Nadi Putra Bus Hub









@ mymrt


----------



## nazrey

*NEW CONNECTION*
Titiwangsa Station (line 3+4+8+12) - OPEN 2023
_Possibly connect with line 13 _








@ mymrt

Mitsui Lalaport Mall - NEW 2022
- Hang Tuah Station

Merdeka 118/Mall - OPEN 2022/2023
- Maharajalela Station


----------



## nazrey

*NEW CONNECTION*
Merdeka 118/Mall - OPEN 2022/2023
- Merdeka Station








Exchange Mall - OPEN 2023
- Tun Razak Exchange Station

Pavilion Damansara Heights - OPEN 2023
- Pusat Bandar Damansara Station


Thomson Hospital - OPEN 2022
- Kota Damansara Station


----------



## nazrey

Subang Airport Update:
*ExecuJet MRO Services to build purpose-built MRO at Subang Airport | Times Aerospace*













ExecuJet MRO Services to build purpose-built MRO at Subang Airport | Times Aerospace


ExecuJet has signed a land lease with state-owned Malaysia Airport Holdings Berhad, the operator of Subang Airport, and is now moving ahead with development of the site. Construction of the new purpose-built MRO facility will take approximately 18 to 24 months.




www.timesaerospace.aero




*Collins Aerospace Relocates To Subang Aerotech Park And Expands MRO Operations | Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad (MAHB)*
Collins Aerospace, a Raytheon Technologies subsidiary, is one of the world's largest suppliers of aerospace and defense products, headquartered in Charlotte, North Carolina, United States.
16 FEBRUARY 2022













Collins Aerospace Relocates To Subang Aerotech Park And Expands MRO Operations | Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad (MAHB)


SUBANG – The Collins Aerospace group will be expanding its MRO operations in Malaysia by relocating to a new 160,000 sqft facility at Subang Aerotech Park. Subang Aerotech Park is a 60-acre industrial aviation and high technology park located within the Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport (Subang...




www.malaysiaairports.com.my


----------



## nazrey

2024​









*NEW DESTINATIONS*


SOME NEW DESTINATIONSLINE/STATIONBandar Utama Interchange Station














Glenmarie Interchange Station














One Utama Shopping Mall (Malaysian largest mall)Bandar Utama StationShah Alam StadiumStadium Shah Alam StationShah AlamShah Alam StationI-City/Shah Alam HospitalHospital Shah Alam StationKlangKlang StationUniversiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM)UiTM StationAEON Bukit Tinggi Shopping MallBandar Bukit Tinggi Station


----------



## nazrey

*NEW DESTINATIONS*
New Interchange Station


NO.STATIONLINE1Kwasa Damansara Station - 2022














2Kepong Sentral/Sri Damansara Timur - 2022





















3Kampung Batu Station - 2022














4Sungai Buloh Station - 2022





















5Tun Razak Exchange Station -2023














6Ampang Park Station - 2023














7Sungai Besi Station - 2023














8Putrajaya Sentral Station - 2023














9Chan Sow Lin Station - 2023





















10Titiwangsa Station - 2023


----------



## nazrey

*NEW DESTINATIONS*


SOME NEW DESTINATIONSSTATIONTun Razak Exchange/Exchange Mall - 2023Tun Razak Exchange StationKLCC Lot M Mall/Oxley Towers/So Sofitel - 2024Persiaran KLCC Station8 Conlay/Kempinski Hotel - 2023Conlay StationPutrajaya/CyberjayaPutrajaya Sentral Station

















KUALA LUMPUR | TRX Lifestyle Quarter | U/C







www.skyscrapercity.com




















KUALA LUMPUR | KLCC Lot L and M Podium | U/C


FYI KLCC Park used to be a horse racing track before https://says.com/my/lifestyle/photos-klcc-site-was-once-occupied-by-a-horse-racing-track




www.skyscrapercity.com




















KUALA LUMPUR | 8 Conlay - Kempinski Hotel &amp...







www.skyscrapercity.com





Putrajaya by suria kencana, on Flickr








Stylish PUTRAJAYA Part 2


http://neohwings.wixsite.com/aerialworks




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey

*KL PUBLIC TRANSPORT ANALYSIS*
THE MOST CONNECTION LINE BY NUMBER OF LINES
Line 9 - MRT Kajang Line








Line 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line


















11 LINES






















































































11 LINES






















































































10 LINES















































































10 LINES















































































10 LINES















































































9 LINES


----------



## nazrey

*KL PUBLIC TRANSPORT ANALYSIS *
THE MOST CONNECTION LINE BY NUMBER OF LINES PART 2










8 LINES

































































7 LINES


























































7 LINES


























































7 LINES


























































7 LINES


























































2 LINES


----------



## nazrey

*KL PUBLIC TRANSPORT ANALYSIS*
THE MOST CONNECTION LINE BY NUMBER OF STATIONS
Line 3, 4 - LRT Ampang/Sri Petaling Line








Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line
*









*

*







*14 STATIONS1 Sentul Timur (3,4)
2 Sentul (3,4)
3 Titiwangsa (3,4,8,12)
4 PWTC (3,4)
5 Sultan Ismail (3,4)
6 Bandaraya (1,2,3,4)
7 Masjid Jamek (3,4,5)
8 Plaza Rakyat (3,4,9)
9 Hang Tuah (3,4,8)
10 Pudu (3,4)
11 Chan Sow Lin (3,4,12)
12 Bandar Tasik Selatan (1,4,7)
13 Sungai Besi (4,12)
14 Putra Heights (4,5)*







*12 STATIONS1 Sentul Timur (3,4)
2 Sentul (3,4)
3 Titiwangsa (3,4,8,12)
4 PWTC (3,4)
5 Sultan Ismail (3,4)
6 Bandaraya (1,2,3,4)
7 Masjid Jamek (3,4,5)
8 Plaza Rakyat (3,4,9)
9 Hang Tuah (3,4,8)
10 Pudu (3,4)
11 Chan Sow Lin (3,4,12)
12 Maluri (3,9)







10 STATIONS1 Kwasa Damansara Station (9,12)
2 Kepong Sentral/Sri Damansara Timur (2,12)
3 Kampung Batu Station (1,12)
4 Sungai Buloh Station (2,12)
5 Tun Razak Exchange (9,12)
6 Ampang Park Station (5,12)
7 Sungai Besi Station (4,12)
8 Chan Sow Lin Station (3,4,12)
9 Titiwangsa Station (3,4,8,12)
10 Putrajaya Sentral (7,12)*







*9 STATIONS1 Kwasa Damansa (9,12)
2 Bandar Utama (9,11)
3 Muzium Negara/KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
4 Pasar Seni/Kuala Lumpur (1,2,5,9)
5 Merdeka/Plaza Rakyat (3,5,9)
6 Bukit Bintang (8,9)
7 Tun Razak Exchange (9,12)
8 Maluri (3,9)
9 Kajang (1,9)







8 STATIONS1 KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
2 Masjid Jamek (3,4,5)
3 Pasar Seni (5,9)
4 Glenmarie (5,11)
5 Putra Heights (4,5)
6 Ampang Park (5,12)
7 Subang Jaya (2,5,10)
8 Abdullah Hukum (2,5)
*



*


----------



## nazrey

*KL PUBLIC TRANSPORT ANALYSIS*
THE MOST CONNECTION LINE BY NUMBER OF STATIONS PART 2










8 STATIONS1 KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
2 Kuala Lumpur (1,2)
3 Bank Negara (1,2)
4 Putra (1,2)
5 Kepong Sentral (2,12)
6 Sungai Buloh (2,12)
7 Abdullah Hukum (2,5)
8 Subang Jaya (2,5,10)







7 STATIONS1 KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
2 Kuala Lumpur (1,2)
3 Bank Negara (1,2)
4 Putra (1,2)
5 Kampung Batu (1,12)
6 Bandar Tasik Selatan (1,4,7)
7 Kajang (1,9)







5 STATIONS1 KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
2 Bandar Tasik Selatan (1,4,7)
3 Putrajaya Sentral (7,12)
4 KLIA (6,7)
5 KLIA2 (6,7)







3 STATIONS1 KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
2 KLIA (6,7)
3 KLIA2 (6,7)







3 STATIONS1 KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
2 Bukit Bintang (8,9)
3 Titiwangsa (3,4,8,12)







2 STATIONS1 KL Sentral (1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10)
2 Subang Jaya (2,5,10)







2 STATIONS1 Bandar Utama (9,11)
2 Glenmarie (5,11)


----------



## nazrey

Rapid KL - Integrated Transit Map - MyRapid


Integrated Transit Map For LRT, MRT, Monorail Lines & BRT Sunway Line Updated as of 17 July 2022 Tap on the image to display the zoomable version of the Integrated Transit Map.For (downloadable) PDF version, please click the button below. Download PDF




myrapid.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 13


nazrey said:


> *MRT CIRCLE LINE NEW HOTSPOT DESTINATIONS*
> 
> 
> SOME DESTINATIONSSTATIONSMon't KiaraMon't KiaraMATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre (MITEC)DutamasUniversity of MalayaUM





nazrey said:


> MRT 3: Here is the list of stations for Klang Valley's upcoming Circle Line - SoyaCincau
> 
> 
> MRT 3 Circle Line is a 50.8km long rail loop around the Klang Valley with a total of 31 stations including 10 interchanges. MRT 3 is expected to be completed by 2030.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soyacincau.com


*Tender for first MRT 3 work package opened*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - April 29, 2022 @ 8:12am


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/04/792741/tender-first-mrt-3-work-package-opened


----------



## nazrey

SPECIFIC BUSSES
MRT Feeder Bus




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=638020743747562&id=302011124015194






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=640445760171727&id=302011124015194



LRT Feeder Bus




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=856263871923247&id=302011124015194






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=741745796708389&id=302011124015194


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
Chan Sow Lin Station


STATIONLINEChan Sow Lin







































Jalan Chan Sow Lin (Chan Sow Lin)


View of the Chan Sow Lin MRT Station showing its Customer Service Office room.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 13 








MRT Corp starts tender process for MRT3 Circle Line


KUALA LUMPUR (April 28): Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) is inviting prospective companies to participate in the request for proposal (RFP) for the Mass Rapid Transit 3 (MRT3) Circle Line project management consultancy services work package.This is the first tender to be called for...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Titiwangsa Station
The first 5 METRO lines connection in ASEAN


STATIONLINETitiwangsa




































(2030)​

2010'








2020'








2022
























Jalan Tun Razak (Titiwangsa)


Ceiling perforated panel and linear lighting installation works coming towards completion at the concourse level of Titiwangsa MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 Phase 1 (2022)


----------



## nazrey

New method for reloading TnG 2022 - Malaysian common ticketing system (since 1997)
NOTED: 1USD = RM4.3 (April 2022)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734601827551175


----------



## nazrey

During Eid Day @ LRT




__ https://www.facebook.com/warna.prasarana/posts/5473954592623711


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024)


----------



## nazrey

ITT Gombak - East Coast Peninsular Intercity Bus Hub


StationConnectionGombak​
















(2026)​


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
Turfing, fencing and external finishes works in progress at the South Portal.
















South Portal


Turfing, fencing and external finishes works in progress at the South Portal.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

KLIA Express Rail Link (ERL) - 20th Anniversary (since 2002)




__ https://www.facebook.com/KLIAekspres/posts/2691548394323385


----------



## nazrey

*CHAINED BRAND HOTEL CONNECTIONS*
AS OF 2022


HOTELSTATIONCHARACTERLINESo Sofitel (2023)







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














InterContinental







Ampang Park/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














W Hotels







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














Four Seasons Place







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














Mandarin Oriental







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














Grand Hyatt







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














Element by Westin







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














Ascott







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground














Traders Hotel by Shangri La







KLCC/Persiaran KLCCUnderground
















Persiaran KLCC Station
MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
























Jalan Binjai (Persiaran KLCC)


Installation of Automatic Fare Collection gate accessories at the concourse level of Persiaran KLCC MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Conlay Station
MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
























Jalan Conlay (Conlay)


Cladding works in progress at the Conlay MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Cyberjaya Station
MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
























Persiaran APEC (Cyberjaya City Centre)


Testing and commissioning of Automatic Fare Collection gate system in progress at the Cyberjaya City Centre MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Putra Permai MRT Station
MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
















Putra Permai


External traffic signages works in progress at the Putra Permai MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Jalan Ipoh MRT Statio
MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
















Jalan Ipoh (Jalan Ipoh)


Testing and commissioning of the Automatic Fare Collection system works in progress at the Jalan Ipoh MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

16 Sierra MRT Station
















Persiaran Sierra Utama (16 Sierra)


Overview of the 16 Sierra MRT Station and external works completion.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
















Sungai Besi Air Force Base (Bandar Malaysia Selatan)


Aerial view of the Bandar Malaysia Selatan MRT Station showing the backfilling, above ground structures and drainage works in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)
Aerial view of the Intervention Shaft 1 showing the external drainage construction, fencing installation and external wall painting works in progress
















Jalan Tun Razak (Intervention Shaft 1)


Aerial view of the Intervention Shaft 1 showing the external drainage construction, fencing installation and external wall painting works in progress




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
> POPULATION: 7 Million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ GoogleMaps
> 
> *UPDATE 2022:
> Klang Valley Integrated Transit System
> METRO*
> TOTAL: 147.1 KM 113 STATIONS
> U/C: 95.5 KM 60 STATIONS
> 
> 
> YEARLINECHARACTERNAMETYPELENGTHSTATIONOPERATOR1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevated and at-gradeAmpang LineLRT11+71996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevated and at-gradeSri Petaling LineLRT11+18*45.1 km**36*Prasarana: Rapid Rail1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevated and undergroundKelana Jaya LineLRT*46.4 km**37*Prasarana: Rapid Rail2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElevatedKL MonorailMonorail*8.6 km**11*Prasarana: Rapid Rail2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevated and undergroundKajang LineMRT*47 km**29*Prasarana: Rapid Rail2024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElevatedShah Alam LineLRT*37.8 km**26*Prasarana: Rapid Rail2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevated and undergroundPutrajaya LineMRT*57.7 km**34*Prasarana: Rapid Rail203013Elevated and undergroundCircle LineMRT*51.31 km**31*Prasarana: Rapid Rail
> 
> *These two lines run a common route with different car in 11 integrated platform stations (Sentul Timur-Chan Sow Lin)
> *This line will run from Kwasa Damansara Station once MRT Putrajaya Line will complete
> *This line expected open phase 1 in 2022 from Kwasa Damansara-Kampung Batu (17.5 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *URBAN RAIL SYSTEMS*
> TOTAL: 344.64 KM 70 STATIONS
> 
> 
> YEARLINECHARACTERNAMETYPELENGTHSTATIONOPERATOR1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At grade and elevatedSeremban LineEMU*135 km**27*KTM - KTM Komuter1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At gradePort Klang LineEMU*126 km**34*KTM - KTM Komuter2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At grade and elevatedKLIA EkspresEMU32002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At grade and elevatedKLIA TransitEMU6*59.14 km**6*ERL2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At grade and elevatedSkypark LinkEMU*24.5 km**3*KTM - Skypark Link
> 
> * Integrated platform/track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAND TOTAL (2022):
> 491.74 KM 183 STATIONS*​
> 
> 
> MULMODAL STATIONS
> 
> 
> STATIONLINE*KL Sentral*
> - KL City Air TerminalWithin terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Titiwangsa*
> - Titiwangsa Bus Hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bandar Tasik Selatan*
> - Interchanged with Intercity Bus Terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Masjid Jamek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hang Tuah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chan Sow Lin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Subang Jaya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONNECTION WITH ETS
> 
> 
> STATIONLINE*Kuala Lumpur*
> - Connected with Pasar Seni LRT/MRT/Bus Hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kajang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kepong Sentral*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSPORT HUB
> 
> 
> STATIONCONNECTIONGombak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECRL+Intercity Bus Terminal (2027)​Kwasa Damansara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intercity Bus Terminal (proposed)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid KL - Integrated Transit Map - MyRapid
> 
> 
> Integrated Transit Map For LRT, MRT, Monorail Lines & BRT Sunway Line Updated as of 17 July 2022 Tap on the image to display the zoomable version of the Integrated Transit Map.For (downloadable) PDF version, please click the button below. Download PDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myrapid.com.my


Line 12 - Open 16 June 2022









MRT 2: Putrajaya Line to start operations on 16 June


KUALA LUMPUR, May 22 — The MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 will finally open next month after it was delayed since last year. Also known as MRT 2, the entire Putrajaya Line covers a...




www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CeCmUR6BHGb/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CeXy18Bvi_A/


----------



## nazrey

New Electric Free Bus - GoKL
Causeway Link's Yutong ZK6126HG by Eddy Sumantri Mohd Talhah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW LINE:* Line 13 - MRT Circle Line (51 km)
















MRT3 Circle Line


MRT3 Circle Line




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

rapidKL’s Mercedes-Benz CBC1725 (WQA 1037) by Eddy Sumantri Mohd Talhah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=962157797934469


----------



## nazrey

Line 12








MRT Putrajaya line: Phase Two 98% complete, to begin operations Jan 2023


KUALA LUMPUR (June 7): The construction of Phase Two of the Putrajaya Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Line from Kampung Batu to Putrajaya Sentral is now 98% complete, said Putrajaya Line MRT project director Datuk Amiruddin Ma'aris.He said Phase Two operation is expected to start in January next year...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR TRANSPORTATIONS
Once upon a time 1900-1980


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR TRANSPORTATIONS
Once upon a time 1890-1930


----------



## nazrey

*MRT PUTRAJAYA LINE*
Line 12 (2022)


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: QS World University Ranking 2023*
Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL Main Campus


2023UniversityLocationLine/Station70Universiti MalayaKuala Lumpur







- Universiti123Universiti Putra MalaysiaSerdang







- UPM (2023)129Universiti Kebangsaan MalaysiaBangi







- UKM284Taylor UniversitySubang Jaya







- Sunmed284UCSI UniversityKuala Lumpur







- Taman Connaught601-650Management and Science UniversityShah Alam







- Stadium (2024)601-650Sunway UniversityBandar Sunway







- Sun U/Monash651-700University Teknologi MARAShah Alam







- UiTM (2024)1001-1200Universiti Kuala LumpurKuala Lumpur







- Medan Tuanku1001-1200Multimedia UniversityCyberjaya







- Putrajaya Sentral







- Putrajaya Sentral (2023)

KL Campus


2023UniversityLocationMain CampusLine/Station143Universiti Sains MalaysiaWisma SejarahPenang







- Raja Uda (2023)203Universiti Teknologi MalaysiaKampung Datuk KeramatJohor







- Damai801-1000Universiti Tuanku Abdur RahmanPetaling JayaPerak







- Asia Jaya


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT: Line 13








With the price tag of RM50 billion, including interest and land acquisition costs, construction companies are drooling over the MRT3. However, unlike the previous two lines of the Klang Valley MRT project, the Circle Line comes with its own unique challenges.

For starters, MRT Corp requires potential bidders to have sufficient funds to finance the project for at least the first two years. According to sources, the winning bidder will have to set aside 10% of the value of the package that they win to fund the first two years of construction.

For a package that is estimated to be valued at around RM14 billion, the winning bidder will have to put aside at least RM1.4 billion to fund the construction works. This is a huge undertaking for most construction companies, except for a select few.








Twists and turns in the MRT3 project


KUALA LUMPUR (June 11): The Mass Rapid Transit Line 3, or Circle Line project is finally taking off, with the project owner Mass Rapid Transit Corporation Bhd (MRT Corp) issuing a tender late last month for four packages — three main civil work packages and a Project Management Consultancy...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 Pre-Launch Event (line 12)*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *AirAsia Ride leased 100 air taxis for new e-hailing business; KLIA to KL Sentral in 11 minutes*
> Jerrica· Feb 17, 2022 01:15 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirAsia Ride leased 100 air taxis for new e-hailing business; KLIA to KL Sentral in 11 minutes | WapCar
> 
> 
> The ride-sharing business in Southeast Asia is about to change as AirAsia is ready to introduce electric vertical take-off and landing (eVTOL) aircrafts into their AirAsia Ride system. The budget airl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wapcar.my




































__
http://instagr.am/p/CevqV2sDEw4/


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line (line 12)




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia/posts/5501404653224224


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *RAILWAY PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
> AS OF 2022
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> ProjectStateCompletionMRT2Selangor-Kuala Lumpur-Putrajaya2022LRT3Selangor2024EDTJohor2024ECRLSelangor-Kuala Lumpur-
> Pahang-Terengganu, Kelantan2026KVDTSelangor2026RTSJohor-Singapore2024
> 
> PROPOSALS
> 
> 
> ProjectStateMRT3Kuala Lumpur (tendering in progress)LRT Bayan Lepas LinePenang (RFP in progress)HSR KL-SINGAPOREMalaysia-SingaporeHSR KL-BANGKOKMalaysia-Thailand


Line 1, 2
*KVDT2 project to be continued by Dhaya Maju LTAT, says Senior Federal Counsel*
June 13, 2022


> KUALA LUMPUR (June 13): The High Court was on Monday (June 13) told that the government had decided to allow Dhaya Maju LTAT Sdn Bhd to continue with the Klang Valley Double Tracking Phase 2 (KVDT2) project.
> Senior Federal Counsel Asliza Ali said the matter was decided during the Cabinet meeting on May 18.
> 
> Asliza who was representing the government and Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong in a suit, made the announcement during online case management before Justice Datuk Lim Chong Fong on Monday.
> “The KVDT2 project would be continued by Dhaya Maju LTAT with the contract cost of RM4.475 billion, as well as the implementation terms, staying as agreed in the Letter of Acceptance dated Aug 19, 2019,” she said when contacted on Monday.
> 
> In this regard, Asliza said both parties in the suit had also reached an agreement to settle the suit.
> “The plaintiff (Dhaya Maju) will withdraw its suit after the contract is signed by both parties (government and Dhaya Maju).
> “The court set June 30 for the parties to announce on the development of the settlement of the suit,” she said.
> On Oct 27, 2020, Dhaya Maju LTAT filed a suit against the government, Wee, Opus Consultants (M) Sdn Bhd and Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) as respondents over the termination of the company’s contract in KVDT2 project.
> 
> Based on the statement of claims, Dhaya Maju LTAT among others alleged that to date, the official notice of termination had not been issued to the company and it was not aware of the termination until it was announced by Wee in a media statement.
> 
> Apart from compensations, Dhaya Maju LTAT, a joint-venture between Dhaya Maju Infrastructure (Asia) Sdn Bhd and Lembaga Tabung Angkatan Tentera (LTAT), which was incorporated on June 5, 2017 under the Companies Act 2016, sought the declaration of the contract termination was null and void.
> 
> The dispute arose after Finance Minister Tengku Datuk Seri Zafrul Abdul Aziz issued a list of 101 projects valued at RM6.61 billion awarded via direct negotiation during the Pakatan Harapan administration and it also involved the KVDT2 project valued at RM4.475 billion awarded to Dhaya Maju LTAT.


KVDT2 project to be continued by Dhaya Maju LTAT, says Senior Federal Counsel


----------



## nazrey

*PM: Apart from RapidKL, KTM Komuter in Klang Valley also free of charge for one month from Thursday*
Bernama June 16, 2022 15:41 pm +08




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTMalaysia/posts/5542476485783707





__ https://www.facebook.com/ktmberhad/posts/5360757040653513


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line (57.7 km)
*OPENED: 16 June 2022*
Phase 1: Kwasa Damansara-Kampung Batu (driverless) - 17.5 km


----------



## Paolonutini98




----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (Jan 2023)
















Jalan Kuchai Lama (Kuchai)


The completed additional aluminium perforated panel at the Kuchai MRT Station Entrance A.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (Jan 2023)
















Jalan Tun Razak (Hospital Kuala Lumpur)


View of the completed escalator and architectural finishes from Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station platform to roof levels.




www.mymrt.com.my




















Jalan Sultan Azlan Shah (Sentul Barat)


Overall view of the double volume levels from the Sentul Barat MRT Station concourse level.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (Jan 2023)
















Jalan Raja Muda Abdul Aziz (Raja Uda)


Ongoing deep cleaning at the Raja Uda MRT Station platform level.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (Jan 2023)
















Persiaran APEC (Cyberjaya City Centre)


Testing and commissioning of Automatic Fare Collection gate system in progress at the Cyberjaya City Centre MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line
27 more trains for KJ line by dec 2024.




__ https://www.facebook.com/wksbmenglish/posts/606032984226593


----------



## nazrey

*16 per cent rise in average rapidKL users during free ride campaign*
By New Straits Times - July 20, 2022 @ 5:25pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: A 16 per cent uptick in average bus and rail users was recorded during rapidKL's one-month free ride campaign.
> 
> Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong said the increase translated to an average of 765,743 daily passengers throughout the period.
> 
> He said there was an 11 and 18 per cent rise in average bus and rail users, respectively, on a daily basis which meant there was an increase of 157,957 and 607,786 passengers a day.
> 
> Of this, said Wee, there were 68,304 active users.





https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2022/07/815084/16-cent-rise-average-rapidkl-users-during-free-ride-campaign


----------



## nazrey

Line 13 - MRT Circle Line (MRT3) - 2030
*Good chance for TRC Synergy to bag MRT3 contract, says HLIB Research*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - July 20, 2022 @ 8:35am


> KUALA LUMPUR: TRC Synergy Bhd is expected to be a key beneficiary of the upcoming Mass Rapid Transit 3 (MRT3) project due to its high Bumi ownership, extensive track record in mega railway projects spanning stations, viaducts and depots, and healthy balance sheet (net cash).
> 
> Hong Leong Investment Bank Bhd (HLIB Research) said that in the past, TRC Synergy secured bumper contracts worth RM1.32 billion and RM846.5 million from MRT Putrajaya and MRT Kajang lines, respectively.
> 
> "TRC Synergy's unbilled orderbook currently stands at an estimated 1.7 times cover, a thin cover ratio brought about by weak job flows in the past two years.
> 
> "Hence, the MRT3 is a critical job for the company either through turnkey or subsequent subcontracts," the bank-backed research firm said in a note today.
> 
> As for potential margin pressure, HLIB Research said most of TRC Synergy's existing jobs are in the later stage of construction, which mitigates such an impact.
> 
> The firm noted that the recent rolling over of steel prices and various commodities could provide some relief to this extent.
> 
> "A more material impact on execution would be labour shortage considering recent hiccups on intake from Bangladesh and Indonesia," the firm said.
> 
> Meanwhile, HLIB Research said TRC Synergy aims to deliver its [email protected] Sentral in the fourth quarter (Q4) of 2022, with construction virtually completed.
> 
> Going forward, the firm is forecasting a lacklustre financial year 2022 (FY22) and FY23 earnings before picking up by 31.8 per cent year-on-year (YoY) in FY24.
> 
> "This will primarily be driven by contract wins from the upcoming MRT3 project.
> 
> "We maintain our forecasts and Buy rating with an unchanged target price of 40 sen on the stock," it added.





https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/07/814888/good-chance-trc-synergy-bag-mrt3-contract-says-hlib-research


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Line 5 - LRT Kelana Jaya Line
> 27 more trains for KJ line by dec 2024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/wksbmenglish/posts/606032984226593


*Hartasuma to enhance competencies with delivery of new KLAV 27 trains*
By NST Business - July 22, 2022 @ 8:16am


> KUALA LUMPUR: Leading local integrated rolling stock and rail services company Hartasuma Sdn Bhd (HSB) is set to complete the supply of new 108 light rail transit (LRT) cars for the Kelana Jaya line.
> 
> This is being done in a consortium with Alstom S.A., a global rolling stock manufacturer.
> 
> The Alstom-Hartasuma Consortium was awarded this contract in 2017 under the Kuala Lumpur Additional Vehicle (KLAV) 27 project, valued at RM1.72 billion.
> 
> More significantly, HSB is assembling the bogies for these LRT cars in Malaysia.
> 
> More significantly, HSB is assembling the wheeled undercarriages or bogies for these LRT cars in Malaysia.
> 
> Transport minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong witnessed the train's final assembly, specifically the bogies' assembly process in HSB's production facility in Pulau Indah, Selangor.
> 
> HSB is also working with the National Railway Centre of Excellence (NRCOE), a unit under the ministry of transport, to be a qualified Tier 1 vendor for local bogie assembly and overhaul under the Railway Industry Development Program (RIDP).
> 
> "Initiatives like this increase Malaysia's technical capabilities and help reduce foreign outflows. As a result, local participation is expected to increase in our upcoming projects.
> 
> "These types of technology transfer have also allowed us to explore other opportunities, such as the cable car systems. This technology is environmentally friendly, sustainable, and economically sensible. It will mark our shift from contracting-based revenue to concessions," HSB co-founder and executive director Tan Sri Ravindran Menon said.
> 
> Meanwhile, HSB is also progressively becoming a distinctive driving force in empowering human capital for the railway industry.
> 
> "HSB is now evolving into a teaching factory that develops and nurtures local talents in various areas of expertise within the railway industry.
> 
> "We have tied up with academic institutions like Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM), Universiti Kuala Lumpur (UniKL), and Universiti Tun Hussein Onn Malaysia (UTHM) and will be a part of an ecosystem that produces a sought-after skilled workforce," he said.
> 
> Alstom has partnered with HSB for almost two decades in bidding and executing rail projects in Malaysia.
> 
> The Alstom-Hartasuma consortium delivered 35 of the 818 series in 2009 and performed the mid-life refurbishment of 68 cars on the Kelana Jaya line.





https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/07/815496/hartasuma-enhance-competencies-%C2%A0-delivery-new-klav-27-trains


----------



## nazrey

TnG - Malaysian Common Ticketing System




__ https://www.facebook.com/Mytouchngo/posts/5605087419515143


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1200024874097511


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (Jan 2023)


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Komuter Seremban Line *
SINCE 1995


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Komuter Port Klag Line *
SINCE 1995


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Ampang Line*
SINCE 1996


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Sri Petaling Line*
SINCE 1996


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Kelana Jaya Line*
SINCE 1996


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Ekspres Line*
SINCE 2002


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Transit Line*
SINCE 2002


----------



## nazrey

*KL Monorail Line*
SINCE 2003
2-car






4-car


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Kajang Line*
SINCE 2016


----------



## nazrey

*KTM Skypark Link*
SINCE 2018


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Shah Alam Line*
2024


----------



## nazrey

*MRT Putrajaya Line*
SINCE 2022


----------



## nazrey

*BRT Sunway Line*
SINCE 2015


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CevqV2sDEw4/


*AirAsia, Skyports to explore air taxi infrastructure development in Malaysia*
Sulhi Khalid July 28, 2022 12:17 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (July 28): Advanced air mobility (AAM) infrastructure developer Skyports Infrastructure and AirAsia’s Advanced Air Mobility, a dedicated unit of AirAsia Aviation Group Ltd, have inked a letter of intent to explore the development of air taxi infrastructure in Malaysia.
> 
> In a statement on Thursday (July 28), AirAsia Aviation said the partnership will draw on the group’s aviation expertise and experience, as well as its on-ground market knowledge and networks.
> 
> AirAsia Aviation is the aviation arm of Capital A Bhd.
> 
> Meanwhile, Skyports Infrastructure brings to the table its global portfolio of designing and building take-off and landing infrastructure for eVTOL passenger aircraft, it said.
> 
> “Following the announcement of our venture into the urban air taxi service earlier this year, we have been working around the clock to explore its feasibility in Malaysia.
> 
> “This partnership with Skyports will accelerate the review of the infrastructure, including vertical take-off and landing platforms in the country, as well as strengthen our potential as a zero-emissions ultra-short-haul air travel provider in Southeast Asia.
> 
> “AirAsia has revolutionised commercial air travel for the past two decades, and we look forward to working with Skyports, which will put us ahead of the curve, and shape the future of autonomous aviation in the region,” according to Captain Ling Liong Tien, AirAsia Aviation's chief safety officer and the head of Advanced Air Mobility.
> 
> Meanwhile, Skyports Infrastructure head of Asia-Pacific Yun-Yuan Tay said the partnership highlights the steady progress of AAM development and interest in Malaysia and the wider Asia-Pacific region.
> 
> “We are excited to be partnering with AirAsia, a powerhouse airline operator that brings great synergy to our work at Skyports.
> 
> “With innovative and forward-looking partners like AirAsia, we will be able to take concrete steps towards the realisation of a safe, efficient and fully-integrated air taxi network, which brings real benefits to the people and communities it serves,” he added.
> 
> *Skyports Infrastructure has a portfolio of projects across major cities, including Paris, London and Los Angeles. *
> 
> Within the Asia-Pacific region, the company has made progress, with ongoing partnerships to assess and develop AAM infrastructure in neighbouring Singapore and Japan.











AirAsia, Skyports to explore air taxi infrastructure development in Malaysia


KUALA LUMPUR (July 28): Advanced air mobility (AAM) infrastructure developer Skyports Infrastructure and AirAsia’s Advanced Air Mobility, a dedicated unit of AirAsia Aviation Group Ltd, have inked a letter of intent to explore the development of air taxi infrastructure in Malaysia.In a statement...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *LRT Shah Alam Line*
> 2024



























WCT Holdings Berhad


WCT Group’s construction division, WCT construction is a well-established, CIDB G7 construction company in Malaysia with 40 years of experience in a wide range of engineering and construction services.




www.wct.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 13 - MRT Circle Line (2030)









MRT Corp appoints HSS JV as project management consultant for MRT3 project


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 4): Mass Rapid Transit Corp Sdn Bhd (MRT Corp) has appointed the joint venture entity of HSS Integrated Sdn Bhd and HSS Engineering Sdn Bhd as the project management consultant (PMC) for the MRT3 project for a contract sum of RM997.9 million.In a statement on Thursday evening...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Line 13 - MRT Circle Line (2030)








MRT3 seen to carry 180,300 passengers per day upon completion, up to 1.01m by 2060, says Wee


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 4): The Mass Rapid Transit 3 (MRT3), also known as the Circle Line, is expected to carry 180,300 passengers per day when it is completed, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong.The number of daily passengers is projected to increase to 1.01 million by 2060, he said...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (2023)
















Persiaran APEC (Cyberjaya City Centre)


Aerial view of the Cyberjaya City Centre MRT Station showing the authority inspection in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (2023)
















Persiaran APEC (Cyberjaya Utara)


Escalator barrier completed at the platform level of the Cyberjaya Utara MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my




















Persiaran Sierra Utama (16 Sierra)


Signage installation works in progress at the 16 Sierra MRT Station boom box platform level.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (2023)
















Putrajaya Sentral


Aerial view of the Putrajaya Sentral MRT Station showing the authority inspection in progress.




www.mymrt.com.my




















Jalan Putra Permai (Taman Universiti)


Aerial view of the Taman Universiti MRT Station showing the rectification works for defect items and turfing works in progress at station area.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Line 12 - Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (2023)
























Jalan Binjai (Persiaran KLCC)


Cladding installation for Entrance B, unpaid area at the concourse level of the Persiaran KLCC MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my




















Jalan Raja Muda Abdul Aziz (Raja Uda)


Completed finishes at the concourse and platform levels of the Raja Uda MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my




















Jalan Conlay (Conlay)


Ongoing cladding works at Conlay MRT Station concourse level




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya Line Phase 2 *(2023)


----------



## nazrey

RIDERSHIP 2022



























































prosibu said:


>


----------



## M__just

nazrey said:


> *MRT Kajang Line*
> SINCE 2016


Trenes de aspecto muy moderno!


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (37 km) - 2024
August 2022


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (37 km) - 2024
August 2022


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (37 km) - 2024
July 2022


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (37 km) - 2024
August 2022


----------



## nazrey

*UNDERGROUND STATION IN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD) AREA:*
CONLAY STATION (JAN 2023)








*@ LANDMARK: 8 CONLAY *​
















@ Pasamalar1961


----------



## nazrey

*UNDERGROUND STATION IN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD) AREA:*
PERSIARAN KLCC STATION (JAN 2023)








*@ LANDMARK: PETRONAS TWIN TOWERS*​*







*


----------



## nazrey

*UNDERGROUND STATION IN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD) AREA:*
AMPANG PARK TRANSIT ORIENTED DEVELOPMENT (TOD) INTERCHANGE STATION​


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UNDERGROUND STATION IN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD) AREA:*
> AMPANG PARK TRANSIT ORIENTED DEVELOPMENT (TOD) INTERCHANGE STATION



























Jalan Tun Razak (Ampang Park)


Aerial view of the Ampang Park MRT Station




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UNDERGROUND STATION IN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD) AREA:*
> PERSIARAN KLCC STATION (JAN 2023)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ LANDMARK: PETRONAS TWIN TOWERS*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



























Jalan Binjai (Persiaran KLCC)


Overall view of the Persiaran KLCC MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UNDERGROUND STATION IN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD) AREA:*
> CONLAY STATION (JAN 2023)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ LANDMARK: 8 CONLAY *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Pasamalar1961



















Jalan Conlay (Conlay)


The Automatic Fare Collection gate at the Conlay MRT Station concourse level.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Jalan Tun Razak (Ampang Park)
> 
> 
> Aerial view of the Ampang Park MRT Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mymrt.com.my



















Jalan Tun Razak (Ampang Park)


Architectural works finishes at the Ampang Park MRT Station lower concourse level.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*KL TRANSIT LINE TIMELINE
1995-2024*


----------



## nazrey

Maintenance of public facilities must become a culture, says Anthony Loke


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 15): The maintenance of facilities involving public transportation must become a culture in the country so that such services can remain at the optimum level, said Transport Minister Anthony Loke.He said such culture must become a norm among those who are entrusted with such...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *PROJECT UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> LINEPROJECTCOMPLETE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 1
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 22023
> TBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 1
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 22023
> TBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Additional Vehicle 27
> (KLAV 27)2023-2024
> 19 new trains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah Alam Line - 37 km2024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putrajaya Line Phase 2 - 57.7 km202313Circle Line - 50.8 km2028-2030ECRL SECTION CEast Coast Rail Link - 655 km2026-2027INTERCITY BUSIntegrated Transport Terminal - Gombak2023


REVIEW PROJECTS:
1 - Stabilisation and Slope Re-Profile Works along the Pahang Railway Tracks (Mentakab-Merapoh).
2 - Stabilisation and Slope Re-Profile Works along the Kelantan Railway Tracks (Gua Musang-Tumpat).
3 - Appointment of Independent Checking Consultant (ICC) for the *Klang Valley Double Tracking Upgrading Project (KVDT) Phase 2.*
4 - East Coast Tracks — Rehabilitation of Gua Musang-Tumpat Tracks and Repairs for Flood Damage (Package C).
5 - East Coast Tracks – Gemas-Mentakab Track Repairs and Upgrading (Package A).









Transport Ministry reviewing five projects worth almost RM650m


PUTRAJAYA (Dec 20): The Transport Ministry has agreed to review five development projects with a total contract value of almost RM650 million so that they could be implemented via open or restricted tender.Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook, in a statement on Tuesday (Dec 20), said these...




www.theedgemarkets.com




PHASE 1 & 2


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Phase 2 (March 2023)


----------



## al-numbers

Am miffed that they changed the opening date. I so wanted to test if I can use this line from Cyberjaya.


----------



## Paolonutini98

I read somewhere it will begin on second day of CNY


----------



## nazrey

Line 12: Conlay Station
















Jalan Conlay (Conlay)


Platform benches at the Conlay MRT Station platform level.




www.mymrt.com.my






nazrey said:


> *UNDERGROUND STATION IN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD) AREA:*
> CONLAY STATION (MARCH 2023)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ LANDMARK: 8 CONLAY *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Pasamalar1961


----------



## nazrey

MRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2


----------



## nazrey

Prasarana to allocate RM2.8b to improve train, bus services


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 9): Prasarana Malaysia Bhd will spend a total of RM2.8 billion to improve train and bus services, replacing train equipment and increasing the number of trains and buses.Prasarana president and group chief executive officer Mohd Azharuddin Mat Sah said the provision given by...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Line 11 - LRT Shah Alam Line (2024)


----------

